# [Official] MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM AM4 Owners Club



## Mikesamuel112

*X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM*









*Supports AMD® RYZEN Series processors and 7th Gen A-series / Athlon™ Processors for socket AM4

Supports DDR4-3200+(OC) Memory

DDR4 Boost with Steel Armor: Give your DDR4 memory a performance boost

VR Ready and VR Boost: Best virtual reality game experience without latency, reduces motion sickness

Mystic Light Extension and Mystic Light Sync: Control all LEDs in system with one click by GAMING APP or mobile devices

Turbo M.2 with M.2 Shield. Turbo U.2 with Steel Armor, Lightning USB 3.1 Gen2

Audio Boost 4 with Nahimic 2: Reward your ears with studio grade sound quality for the most immersive gaming experience

GAMING LAN with LAN Protect, powered by Intel® : The best online gaming experience with lowest latency and bandwidth management

BIOS Flashback+: Easy BIOS recovery without the need of a CPU, memory and VGA card

Military Class 5, Guard-Pro: Latest evolution in high quality components for best protection and efficiency

MULTI-GPU: With Steel Armor PCI-E slots. Supports NVIDIA SLI™ & AMD Crossfire™

In-Game Weapons: Game Boost, GAMING Hotkey, X-Boost, Xsplit Gamecaster

EZ Debug LED: Easiest way to troubleshoot

Click BIOS 5: Award-winning BIOS with high resolution scalable font, favorites and search function

GAMING CERTIFIED: 24-hour on and offline game and motherboard testing by eSports players

WHQL certified for Windows 10*


----------



## cssorkinman

Ordered one 15 minutes after they went on sale at newegg


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Mine is coming in next week Friday and I cant wait. Also got the G.Skill Trident 32GB at 3000Mhz.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikesamuel112*
> 
> Mine is coming in next week Friday and I cant wait. Also got the G.Skill Trident 32GB at 3000Mhz.


I got the cl 14 trident Z's with the samsung ic's. Should be fun shaking these boards down , planning on having the 1800X under water - 480 mm radiator.


----------



## Mikesamuel112

My EK-Supremacy Evo arrived today. When is your board arriving?


----------



## cssorkinman

I;m hoping by the 10th dunno what they are planning on newegg's end.


----------



## Mikesamuel112

If you buy it on Amazon the released date is on March 2.


----------



## Mithan

I was thinking of buying this, not sure if it is going to be any good or not...
Asus Crosshair Hero 6 better? Same? Worse?


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Same


----------



## Digitalwolf

This was a quick picture I took with my phone. Had limited time to get things together. The slightly better quality pic I had cut out the Digitalwolf paper... and yes my hand writing sucks.. no I'm not a doctor.

Currently I'm just running on the air cooler that comes with the 1700 (my loop is just hanging out lol). Going to order a new block soon(tm) so not really doing anything over clock wise at the moment.

I have a Z170 Titanium with the EK Monoblock (so I've always loved the looks)... it was a toss up between the CH6 and this. Came down to the fact I actually saw this in stock... my CH6 pre-orders never attempted to ship from any online retailer.

I saw EK had AM4 blocks on sale.. even shipping from them ends up being cheaper than buying it from my normal "in stock" source that charges crazy shipping prices. So I went ahead and ordered a block off the EK site.

Hopefully they eventually make a Monoblock for the X370 Titanium.


----------



## lowog

Ok subscribed....looking forward to results.


----------



## ngdot

So, I've got the Ryzen system up and running last night using this board as a base for the platform.

The system is running;

R7 1700 [@4016.86 MHz]
16GB of Corsair RAM (2x8)
Samsung 960 Pro NVME as the main boot drive,
Corsair H110i
Corsair HX1050
CF 290x's

http://valid.x86.fr/59mu9y

Initial impressions? The board takes _ages_ to boot --once it's up it seems to be totally fine, but man, it takes its time. Also, the RAM for whatever reason won't go past 2137--which is annoying. Setting XMP [2933] causes the machine to fail to post.

Still tweaking with some OC settings as what I have now is the quick and dirty but stable result. So far, my biggest complaint is the RAM issue. Hopefully it can be ironed out in the short term.


----------



## philke

Hello,

I will have to wait 2 to 3 weeks for delivery in Belgium. Did you download the latest chipsetdrivers for x370 from amd website?
Link underneath might come in handy though


----------



## Darkholl0w

anyone got an idea about the VRM and of its quality? vs the Asus Vrm


----------



## mumford

any kill-a-watt (power draw) information? Just wondering what is the delta for CPU overclocking.


----------



## Kriant

Getting some more info on VRM would be nice.


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ngdot*
> 
> So, I've got the Ryzen system up and running last night using this board as a base for the platform.
> 
> The system is running;
> 
> R7 1700 [@4016.86 MHz]
> 16GB of Corsair RAM (2x8)
> Samsung 960 Pro NVME as the main boot drive,
> Corsair H110i
> Corsair HX1050
> CF 290x's
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/59mu9y
> 
> Initial impressions? The board takes _ages_ to boot --once it's up it seems to be totally fine, but man, it takes its time. Also, the RAM for whatever reason won't go past 2137--which is annoying. Setting XMP [2933] causes the machine to fail to post.
> 
> Still tweaking with some OC settings as what I have now is the quick and dirty but stable result. So far, my biggest complaint is the RAM issue. Hopefully it can be ironed out in the short term.


I know someone with this board and he had the same experience with the Samsung 960 Pro NVME drive, he changed it to another M.2 drive and boot time was fine. So it looks like either a bios compatibility issue with the device or Samsung need to update their firmware. Either way I'd send a ticket to MSI and let the know of that and also all RAM issue your experiencing.

On another point, it has been reported the PCI=E slot 2 with one graphics card installed is only running at 8x........can you confirm this????? If so then more reason to contact MSI and let them know this as well and push them for a bios fix.

I have this board and a 1700 sitting on the floor atm waiting to be set up, I'll do it later today and once things are up and running I'll let peeps know what issue I'm having........I plan on waiting a month or two to see how bios matures and how quick MSI can get fixes out and then I may buy the Asus Crosshair VI ROG if it proves to be the better offering.


----------



## Digitalwolf

I'm just running my 1700 @ 3700 until my block gets here.

For kicks this is my validation link:

http://valid.x86.fr/qjvc7q

For the boot time.. yes watching this Titanium boot is a good time to read a book. I am using the U.2 connector... I could use an adapter for M2_2 but that slot is x4 2.0 as opposed to the direct to cpu x4 3.0 of M2_1 or U.2.

So as the one reply suggests... if it's an issue with that slot I guess I'll just deal with it for now.

I'm running my ram @ 3200 without issue... I just used the timings suggested in one of the Asus CH6 threads and manually set everything. The only SS memory kit I had laying around was one of my older G.Skill kits that I have to use manual settings with anyway. (it's xmp frequency is well beyond anything Ryzen is doing atm).


----------



## motoray

Well i just ordered my titanium. Newegg says in stock through gigga. I will be modding my heatkiller to mount for now. Anyone have a clue how long until EK's monoblocks will be available? Site says they are coming but thats it so far. Anyone having the asus bricking issues so far? Or is the board pretty safe so far.


----------



## sydefekt

Hi all, I just bought the X370 Titanium at Microcenter ($259 last in stock!), and will pair it with a 1700. I was going to buy a 960 M.2 drive until I read the slow boot issues here. Can anyone confirm the boot is faster with other drives? How about with regular sata SSD? Or with an Intel 700 Pcie? I have an Intel 700 pcie from my other system that I may eventually transfer to the Ryzen build as well.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Well i just ordered my titanium. Newegg says in stock through gigga. I will be modding my heatkiller to mount for now. Anyone have a clue how long until EK's monoblocks will be available? Site says they are coming but thats it so far. Anyone having the asus bricking issues so far? Or is the board pretty safe so far.


The website says back-ordered shipped within 1 to 15 days....

P.S. Also placed an order to Titanium on newegg last night....and on Amazon, just in case.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Hi all, I just bought the X370 Titanium at Microcenter ($259 last in stock!), and will pair it with a 1700. I was going to buy a 960 M.2 drive until I read the slow boot issues here. Can anyone confirm the boot is faster with other drives? How about with regular sata SSD? Or with an Intel 700 Pcie? I have an Intel 700 pcie from my other system that I may eventually transfer to the Ryzen build as well.


I saw that fine price at my closest microcenter...in Kansas City...3 hours away lol


----------



## sydefekt

Just want to add that the M.2s were also slower on z170(22sec) for me at launch and faster on the older x99(14 sec). Was also reflected on some initial reviews.

How many seconds is your post time? Or your windows last bios time?


----------



## ngdot

It's not that my m.2 is slow, it behaves normally/as expected in the OS environment. It's just a painfully slow (35s?) boot process.

I'm hopeful a BIOS upgrade will take care of some of these issues.

EDIT:

According to the MSI forums, there is a new beta BIOS available.

which can be downloaded here --source on MSI forum I'll be giving it a whirl tonight.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> The website says back-ordered shipped within 1 to 15 days....
> 
> P.S. Also placed an order to Titanium on newegg last night....and on Amazon, just in case.


This morning said in stockthrough the other ppl. So... i guess ill find out.

I was planning on grabbing a wd blue 500gb m.2 ssd. Be interesting to see ow this all behaves. Interested to see what ppl say about the new bios. We are guinee pigs. I just hope we dont have the awful problems asus is having.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> This morning said in stockthrough the other ppl. So... i guess ill find out.
> 
> I was planning on grabbing a wd blue 500gb m.2 ssd. Be interesting to see ow this all behaves. Interested to see what ppl say about the new bios. We are guinee pigs. I just hope we dont have the awful problems asus is having.


Ah, yeah, it did, for $399.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Ah, yeah, it did, for $399.


Not going to lie, i saw in stock and said f it and clicked buy..... i had just woke up and was not really paying attention. Well...... lol hope i got a 4.0-4.1 1700. Then i can justify to myself that i already saved that money


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Not going to lie, i saw in stock and said f it and clicked buy..... i had just woke up and was not really paying attention. Well...... lol hope i got a 4.0-4.1 1700. Then i can justify to myself that i already saved that money


Lol =) that's what I did with Nintendo Switch the other week.


----------



## ngdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Interested to see what ppl say about the new bios. We are guinee pigs. I just hope we dont have the awful problems asus is having.


I'll be testing it out tonight, I can report back if there are any improvements to boot time with my 960, or memory speed enhancements.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ngdot*
> 
> I'll be testing it out tonight, I can report back if there are any improvements to boot time with my 960, or memory speed enhancements.


Sweet keep us updated. My mobo just shipped. I would like to see everyones results.


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Getting some more info on VRM would be nice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkholl0w*
> 
> anyone got an idea about the VRM and of its quality? vs the Asus Vrm


Won't somebody think of (getting a picture of) the VRMs?


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> I'm just running my 1700 @ 3700 until my block gets here.
> 
> For kicks this is my validation link:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qjvc7q
> 
> For the boot time.. yes watching this Titanium boot is a good time to read a book. I am using the U.2 connector... I could use an adapter for M2_2 but that slot is x4 2.0 as opposed to the direct to cpu x4 3.0 of M2_1 or U.2.
> 
> So as the one reply suggests... if it's an issue with that slot I guess I'll just deal with it for now.
> 
> I'm running my ram @ 3200 without issue... I just used the timings suggested in one of the Asus CH6 threads and manually set everything. The only SS memory kit I had laying around was one of my older G.Skill kits that I have to use manual settings with anyway. (it's xmp frequency is well beyond anything Ryzen is doing atm).


You got any more info on what ram you are using and settings? Trying to decide which ram to buy along with my last bit of components.

Also for those waiting i emailed EK about the monoblock i will get you guys a date if they give me one.


----------



## lowdog

Direct info from MSI in response to one of my questions *The phases on motherboard X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM is 11(6+4+1).*

I'm also trying the beta bios and boot time is still sloooow.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Direct info from MSI in response to one of my questions *The phases on motherboard X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM is 11(6+4+1).*
> 
> I'm also trying the beta bios and boot time is still sloooow.


Did they tell you what mosfets they use?) Trying to get that info from MSI forums right now)


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> You got any more info on what ram you are using and settings? Trying to decide which ram to buy along with my last bit of components.
> 
> Also for those waiting i emailed EK about the monoblock i will get you guys a date if they give me one.


The G.Skill kit I have is one that I've had laying around for a while. First got it for my ASRock Z170 OC Formula but never really used it.

Its: F4-4000C-19D-16GTZ

So it's a 4000MHz kit.. thus I have to use manual settings. I use timings that were posted to try in the CH6 thread... 16-16-16-16-36 and then set speed to 3200. From the CH6 thread it seems that the memory is set to 1T by default and we don't have access to those timings (at least on the Titanium) so I added a bit of voltage to 1.37 instead of 1.35.

System has been solid since I put it together. That might not last when I finally get a block on it and try for a higher cpu clock (lol)


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Direct info from MSI in response to one of my questions *The phases on motherboard X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM is 11(6+4+1).*
> 
> I'm also trying the beta bios and boot time is still sloooow.


I like how they were vague about it.

6 phases of 60A DirectFETs/ PowIRStages vs 6 phases of 20A DrMos or LFPAK is a big difference

edit: this is on the Xpower page which is worrying:

Those are Low RDS(on) mosfets like PowerPAKs , but the same picture is on other Xpower pages so it's probably just a oversight


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> The G.Skill kit I have is one that I've had laying around for a while. First got it for my ASRock Z170 OC Formula but never really used it.
> 
> Its: F4-4000C-19D-16GTZ
> 
> So it's a 4000MHz kit.. thus I have to use manual settings. I use timings that were posted to try in the CH6 thread... 16-16-16-16-36 and then set speed to 3200. From the CH6 thread it seems that the memory is set to 1T by default and we don't have access to those timings (at least on the Titanium) so I added a bit of voltage to 1.37 instead of 1.35.
> 
> System has been solid since I put it together. That might not last when I finally get a block on it and try for a higher cpu clock (lol)


Thanks, all the settings you do not have access to it seems neither does the asus board yet. Everything was rushed and will probably be updated. But atleast we are not plauged with asus bricking problems so far. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ngdot

Running the latest beta bios now, I was able to set the RAM to 2666 Mhz.

Boot times are still slow as can be though. Oh well, baby steps!


----------



## cssorkinman

Booted right up - haven't updated the bios , bumped ram voltage , hit xmp settings and boom -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







6950X didn't have a prayer


----------



## motoray

Ram really seems to be picky on ryzen so far.... hope i get the correct sticks lol. First time i have ever been worried about buying ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Booted right up - haven't updated the bios , bumped ram voltage , hit xmp settings and boom -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6950X didn't have a prayer


Glad to see some solid results!


----------



## Joossens

Is BCLK overclocking possible with the Titanium like with the Asus C6H?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joossens*
> 
> Is BCLK overclocking possible with the Titanium like with the Asus C6H?


Don't know about in bios, but that feature isn't available in the control center app.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joossens*
> 
> Is BCLK overclocking possible with the Titanium like with the Asus C6H?


I haven't tried the beta bios.. but in the bios my motherboard came with... no.

I'm not sure what the manual might show and I simply mention that because a lot of things in the manual... aren't actually in my bios.

When it comes to overclocking at all... pretty much I have a box I can type the frequency I want in... like 3700 as an example.

I've seen a video review of the CH6 and it certainly has different options in that regard.

Maybe I'm missing something in my bios.. (lol) but as far as I've seen.. I just get a box to type desired frequency into... no multi options.. no base clock options.


----------



## Darkholl0w

what memo sticks are recommended with this mobo? my mobo will arrive to the store on 16/03 as i was told and anyone recommend the ASUS CRH6 over the MSII?


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkholl0w*
> 
> what memo sticks are recommended with this mobo? my mobo will arrive to the store on 16/03 as i was told and anyone recommend the ASUS CRH6 over the MSII?


Go read the ch6 thread and you will know real fast if you want that board. (No you do not want it currently)
As for ram, everyone is still trying to nail that down on every board. Some have luck, some dont.

For those wondering Ek emailed me back, 3-4 weeks for the monoblocks to become available.


----------



## madweazl

MSI's memory support list indicates that only the G.Skill modules (F4-3200C14Q2-64GTZ and F4-3200C14D-16GFX) are running at 3200mhz right now (they're single sided).

The monoblock news might be enough to sway my decision.


----------



## Joossens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> I haven't tried the beta bios.. but in the bios my motherboard came with... no.
> 
> I'm not sure what the manual might show and I simply mention that because a lot of things in the manual... aren't actually in my bios.
> 
> When it comes to overclocking at all... pretty much I have a box I can type the frequency I want in... like 3700 as an example.
> 
> I've seen a video review of the CH6 and it certainly has different options in that regard.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something in my bios.. (lol) but as far as I've seen.. I just get a box to type desired frequency into... no multi options.. no base clock options.


The reason I asked is because the board needs some extra hardware (external clock generator) to be able to change the bclk, I guess it does not have the required hardware.
Considering the price this board sells at it should have had all the bells and whistles!


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joossens*
> 
> The reason I asked is because the board needs some extra hardware (external clock generator) to be able to change the bclk, I guess it does not have the required hardware.
> Considering the price this board sells at it should have had all the bells and whistles!


External clock generator and blk oc if fine if all your interested in is benching. With this platform if you want stability blk oc is best left alone full stop.

Taken from this thread by the Stilt; https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/

*The base-clock (BCLK)

Overclocking the base clock (BCLK) on AM4 platform is possible, however generally not recommended. This is due to its frequency relations with other interfaces, such as the PCIe. Unlike with Intel's more recent CPUs, there is no asynchronous mode (straps / gears) available, which would allow stepping down the PCIe frequency at certain intervals. The PCIe frequency relation is fixed and therefore it increases at the same rate with the BCLK. Gen. 3 operation can generally be sustained up to ~107MHz frequency and higher speeds will usually require forcing the links to either Gen. 2 or to Gen. 1 modes.

Unstable PCIe can cause various issues, such as system crashes, data corruption (M.2 SSDs), graphical artifacts and various kinds of other undefined behavior.
*


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joossens*
> 
> The reason I asked is because the board needs some extra hardware (external clock generator) to be able to change the bclk, I guess it does not have the required hardware.
> Considering the price this board sells at it should have had all the bells and whistles!


Ya I guess that depends on what bells and whistles you are looking for. There are things you can do on the Titanium that you cannot on the CH6 as well. Which if you need certain expansion slots there isn't any way to get around that... at least base clock overclocking one could still overclock without it.

As more boards actually come into "stock" ... there are probably going to be better options for people.. depending on their personal needs.

*edit to add*

Since my reference above may be vague. In my personal situation I use two M.2 devices (one is U.2 but I can use an M.2 to U.2 adapter if I have to) and I have two x1 devices. On the CH6 in order to use a second M.2 you have two choices... put it on an adapter and then:

1) use the second PCIE GPU slot and drop your video card to x8 (might not matter really)

2) or as was the norm previously.. use the x4 PCIE slot. The problem with this is that it will disable all of your x1 slots if you use an x4 device on the x4 slot. If you are fine with x2 you can retain some of the x1 slots.

On the Titanium I can use all of my devices. The only choice I have to make is if I use the M2_2 or an adapter and the x4 PCIE slot (those two share lanes) and I had a U.2 slot for my Intel 750 instead of using an adapter.

I didn't know this until after Asus posted the CH6 manual on their site as I had still planned to get a CH6. I might still get one at some point but I will have to change my normal hardware use... for that board.


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joossens*
> 
> The reason I asked is because the board needs some extra hardware (external clock generator) to be able to change the bclk, I guess it does not have the required hardware.
> Considering the price this board sells at it should have had all the bells and whistles!


Afaik the titanium does not have an external clock generator so bclk can not be adjusted. It does seem to be an odd omission on such a pricey board.


----------



## cssorkinman

Stock benchmarks with X370 Titanium 1800X no particular effort was made to improve them and I had other stuff running in the background, these are just examples.

I need to get an AM 4 water block for my custom loop before pushing very hard - Have been able to run a few benches at 4.1 ghz on default voltage settings but it black screened during cinebench R15.

I'm on the original bios - 3200 MHz cl 14 is a cinch at 2x8 gbs 4x8 wouldn't run at 3200 mhz.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lowdog

First off 3.9GHz with 1.3V and LLC set at level 4 which = 1.288V real, CPU NB voltage set to 1.1V. STABLE! Memory is 2 x 16GB Corsair Vengeance LED 3000MHz running stock for the moment @ 2133MHz with beta bios 1.23

Cooling with EK Evo and custom loop with 360 Alphacool Rad....will probably up it to a 480 Alphacool next time I can be phucked pulling it all apart lol.

Can get these rams posting @ 2666Mhz with 16-16-16-35 with 1.35V but get 6 long beeps with each re boot at those ram settings. Will have to try the Corsair 8GB LPX Vengeance 3200MHz sticks I have here next to see if they are any better.

Note for 4GHz the extra volts and het generated is just NOT worth it for the extra 100MHz imo.... vrm heatsink chokes and caps in the area get hot enough as is at 3.9GHz 1.3V running Prime 95 let alone pushing over 1.35V + for 4GHz


----------



## lowdog

In addition to the phases being 6+4+1 it uses International Rectifier IR35201 Dual Output Digital Multi-Phase Controller.

Anyone shed any light on those/specs?


----------



## cybereality

Where do you find the beta BIOS for the X370 board?


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybereality*
> 
> Where do you find the beta BIOS for the X370 board?


One of the mods from this site left it in this thread https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=282959.0


----------



## cybereality

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> In addition to the phases being 6+4+1 it uses International Rectifier IR35201 Dual Output Digital Multi-Phase Controller.
> 
> Anyone shed any light on those/specs?


Per some german forum, and thanks to @AlphaC:

The IR35201 is considered a top-class reference (for example, on Z170M OCF) and it is rumored that the ASUS ASP1400BT label (e.g., Maximus IX Apex) is nothing else.

Are there any doublers on the board? Or is it just 6+4+1 native?


----------



## Kriant

Found it.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/elchapuzasinformatico.com/2017/03/msi-x370-xpower-gaming-titanium-review/amp/


----------



## motoray

About a week away from firing up. Gotta order last of my tubing n fittings. Think i am going to give it a run on windows 7 just to see how much of a difference the w10 scheduling problem is with ryzen. Some ppl are seeing 10% fps gains. Everyone else on w10?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> About a week away from firing up. Gotta order last of my tubing n fittings. Think i am going to give it a run on windows 7 just to see how much of a difference the w10 scheduling problem is with ryzen. Some ppl are seeing 10% fps gains. Everyone else on w10?


I am on windows 10 somewhat erratic benchmark results , but I haven't played with it enough to really know yet.

One thing I have to say is that I had absolutely no problems getting it up and running. Once all the hardware was together - 15 minutes later windows 10 was installed on a Samsung 850 Evo and I was up and running. Far cry from what some have had to deal with. This is on the original bios however.

Rebooted , upped the ram voltage and enabled Axmp - Cl 14 3200mhz l T 2x8 gbs was working flawlessly. Subsequent experiments trying to get 4x8 GBs to run 3200mhz haven't been successful.


----------



## Darkholl0w

what the theme of this mobo white and black or red and black the case am thinking about is S340 Elite


----------



## lowdog

Some quick tests;


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I am on windows 10 somewhat erratic benchmark results , but I haven't played with it enough to really know yet.
> 
> One thing I have to say is that I had absolutely no problems getting it up and running. Once all the hardware was together - 15 minutes later windows 10 was installed on a Samsung 850 Evo and I was up and running. Far cry from what some have had to deal with. This is on the original bios however.
> 
> Rebooted , upped the ram voltage and enabled Axmp - Cl 14 3200mhz l T 2x8 gbs was working flawlessly. Subsequent experiments trying to get 4x8 GBs to run 3200mhz haven't been successful.


You don't get six long beeps at boot up with the ram overclocked do you??? I can run either 2 x 16GB sticks of Corsair Vengeance LED 3000MHz @ 2666MHz or 2 x 8GB sticks of Corsair Vengeance LED 3200MHz @ 2933MHz both completely stable but get six long beeps on boot up with both ram overclock speeds???


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I am on windows 10 somewhat erratic benchmark results , but I haven't played with it enough to really know yet.
> 
> One thing I have to say is that I had absolutely no problems getting it up and running. Once all the hardware was together - 15 minutes later windows 10 was installed on a Samsung 850 Evo and I was up and running. Far cry from what some have had to deal with. This is on the original bios however.
> 
> Rebooted , upped the ram voltage and enabled Axmp - Cl 14 3200mhz l T 2x8 gbs was working flawlessly. Subsequent experiments trying to get 4x8 GBs to run 3200mhz haven't been successful.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get six long beeps at boot up with the ram overclocked do you??? I can run either 2 x 16GB sticks of Corsair Vengeance LED 3000MHz @ 2666MHz or 2 x 8GB sticks of Corsair Vengeance LED 3200MHz @ 2933MHz both completely stable but get six long beeps on boot up with both ram overclock speeds???
Click to expand...

No beeps , just an error code on the debug light.


----------



## motoray

Any updates from anyone on clocks or anything? Getting itchy here. Still have another week before i will have time to get mine running.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Any updates from anyone on clocks or anything? Getting itchy here. Still have another week before i will have time to get mine running.


Just messing around for now - need a waterblock for my custom loop before I push harder. So far it can run Cinebench 15R at 3.9 ghz on 1.3 volts, 4 ghz on 1.35 and it will run light benches at 4.1 ghz on the same voltage , but will crash towards the middle of cinebench r15 . 1.35 is the default voltage btw. I'm sure prime or IBT would be a different kettle of fish, but I don't want to heat the chip up for no reason - I'll do that when it's under a proper loop.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just messing around for now - need a waterblock for my custom loop before I push harder. So far it can run Cinebench 15R at 3.9 ghz on 1.3 volts, 4 ghz on 1.35 and it will run light benches at 4.1 ghz on the same voltage , but will crash towards the middle of cinebench r15 . 1.35 is the default voltage btw. I'm sure prime or IBT would be a different kettle of fish, but I don't want to heat the chip up for no reason - I'll do that when it's under a proper loop.


Thats awesome low volts. U got a cherry chip.
What block are you getting? I am going to modify my heatkiller until that monoblock comes out in a few weeks. Kind of sucks that i will have to bend new tubes in a month then a month aftrr that do it again with gpu upgrade lol.


----------



## sydefekt

Some VRM shots


----------



## Jrazmaster

13th for me anyone know if corsair hydro h100 work for it ?, i have the h100 corsair close loop ant not the h100i, also g skill trident z 16g 3200 f4 + 1700x , will go with my 1080 evga hybrid


----------



## xSpartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Some VRM shots


Nikos? I can't read over the mosfets.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just messing around for now - need a waterblock for my custom loop before I push harder. So far it can run Cinebench 15R at 3.9 ghz on 1.3 volts, 4 ghz on 1.35 and it will run light benches at 4.1 ghz on the same voltage , but will crash towards the middle of cinebench r15 . 1.35 is the default voltage btw. I'm sure prime or IBT would be a different kettle of fish, but I don't want to heat the chip up for no reason - I'll do that when it's under a proper loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats awesome low volts. U got a cherry chip.
> What block are you getting? I am going to modify my heatkiller until that monoblock comes out in a few weeks. Kind of sucks that i will have to bend new tubes in a month then a month aftrr that do it again with gpu upgrade lol.
Click to expand...

Koolance 390 I think. To the fellow that asked about H 100 - that's what I am temporarily using. It does OK but anything over 1.35 volts and 4.025 ghz it will hit throttling temp in cinebench r15


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSpartan*
> 
> Nikos? I can't read over the mosfets.


Yes Nikos







Not good for this price. But should be efficient and enough for the 4.0 overclocks we are getting on Ryzen.

Was also discussed on the AM4 VRM Thread:

"Originally Posted by Nighthog:
...And The MSI Titanium.. Are those NIKOS I read?

Highside 1 x NIKOS PK616BA (GUF0S3101)
Lowside 2 x NIKOS PK632BA (VUF2S1P03)

Same for CPU and SOC, SOC only gets 1 of each though.
I really didn't think they would be NIKOS on their best board.
This VRM has the same parts as their AM3+ boards. 970A Gaming And 990FXA Gaming. though those had 2x of both. And I might mention those are practically half the price."


----------



## Jrazmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Koolance 390 I think. To the fellow that asked about H 100 - that's what I am temporarily using. It does OK but anything over 1.35 volts and 4.025 ghz it will hit throttling temp in cinebench r15


cool for the 4ghz , il try to reach it ,i dont need conversion kit for am4??


----------



## Jrazmaster

Anyone got the super newegg maybe error price at launch i got it at 251$us 339 $cad, then few houre after it go at 399 . and we get for honnor with it on msi website


----------



## lowdog

Just a question for others with the board. The gpu led light is always lit up on my board, this is with a Fury X. read over on the MSI forums another person with the 350 Tomohawk has the same led lighting up on his board with a 480X.

Anyone else seeing this led constantly lit up.









Side note; cheap ass move by MSI charging what they charge for this board and using budget components.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Yes Nikos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not good for this price. But should be efficient and enough for the 4.0 overclocks we are getting on Ryzen.
> 
> Was also discussed on the AM4 VRM Thread:
> 
> "Originally Posted by Nighthog:
> ...And The MSI Titanium.. Are those NIKOS I read?
> 
> Highside 1 x NIKOS PK616BA (GUF0S3101)
> Lowside 2 x NIKOS PK632BA (VUF2S1P03)
> 
> Same for CPU and SOC, SOC only gets 1 of each though.
> I really didn't think they would be NIKOS on their best board.
> This VRM has the same parts as their AM3+ boards. 970A Gaming And 990FXA Gaming. though those had 2x of both. And I might mention those are practically half the price."


Oh nooo.....










Cssorkinman is the only one who doesn't have problems with those boards. To whomever took one apart, how are the thermal pads underneath the heat sinks?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Yes Nikos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not good for this price. But should be efficient and enough for the 4.0 overclocks we are getting on Ryzen.
> 
> Was also discussed on the AM4 VRM Thread:
> 
> "Originally Posted by Nighthog:
> ...And The MSI Titanium.. Are those NIKOS I read?
> 
> Highside 1 x NIKOS PK616BA (GUF0S3101)
> Lowside 2 x NIKOS PK632BA (VUF2S1P03)
> 
> Same for CPU and SOC, SOC only gets 1 of each though.
> I really didn't think they would be NIKOS on their best board.
> This VRM has the same parts as their AM3+ boards. 970A Gaming And 990FXA Gaming. though those had 2x of both. And I might mention those are practically half the price."
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nooo.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cssorkinman is the only one who doesn't have problems with those boards. To whomever took one apart, how are the thermal pads underneath the heat sinks?
Click to expand...

Other manufacturers use the same parts on their boards.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Oh nooo.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cssorkinman is the only one who doesn't have problems with those boards. To whomever took one apart, how are the thermal pads underneath the heat sinks?


The thermal pads looked good with good contact. I did find that the screws that held the heatsinks were lightly threaded and not very tight. I tightened it a bit more when I put the heatsinks back. On impulse I also removed the silver plastic covers on the heatsinks.


----------



## lowdog

again....anyone getting the gpu led lit up all the time?????????????????


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> again....anyone getting the gpu led lit up all the time?????????????????


From the manual
Quote:


> GPU LED
> This LED indicates the CPU's iGPU is not detected and you need to install a graphics card.


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan92084*
> 
> From the manual


Yes I understand that and I have a graphics card installed so why is the led still lit??? And are others getting the same thing ie a lit gpu led???.....simple question.


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Yes I understand that and I have a graphics card installed so why is the led still lit??? And are others getting the same thing ie a lit gpu led???.....simple question.


Sorry don't have the board (those that do don't seem to be answering so I stepped in). Since ryzen doesn't have an igpu and the manual says nothing about it turning off if a discreet gpu is detected I would imagine it is meant to be on. If it thought something was wrong with the gpu the vga diagnostic light would be on so it doesn't sound like there is anything to be worried about.

If you find it annoying maybe suggest an bios option to disable it to msi. It does seem to be an odd choice for an AMD board they probably just didn't think about it when porting the board over from intel where everything has an igpu.


----------



## beefdog

So i just did this on a 8 year old thermalright true 120 black since thermaltake dont have any mounting kits availible yet lol


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan92084*
> 
> Sorry don't have the board (those that do don't seem to be answering so I stepped in). Since ryzen doesn't have an igpu and the manual says nothing about it turning off if a discreet gpu is detected I would imagine it is meant to be on. If it thought something was wrong with the gpu the vga diagnostic light would be on so it doesn't sound like there is anything to be worried about.
> 
> If you find it annoying maybe suggest an bios option to disable it to msi. It does seem to be an odd choice for an AMD board they probably just didn't think about it when porting the board over from intel where everything has an igpu.


And lo and behold the gpu led goes off when the comp wakes from sleep







re boot and it's back on


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> And lo and behold the gpu led goes off when the comp wakes from sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re boot and it's back on


Is it affecting performance at all? If not it is probably just one more thing to get fixed as bios updates come out. I wont get to compare for another week. Mobo will be here in a few days, but i am waiting on the rest of my loop components.


----------



## sydefekt

I'll join the testing next week too, I'm still waiting on my gpu. I couldn't find the will to remove my old Fury from my custom loop system. And could not pull the trigger on a 480, so I just bought a 2nd Fury to unlock for the Ryzen build when I saw a Fury TriX for 175 on an ebay buy it now! Just waiting now










GPU in this picture is just a shell.


----------



## motoray

Also there is room on a heatkiller cpu block mount to drill holes to use stock am4 backplate. Good day.

Edit: i should probably stop posting non-relevant stuff lol. Im just excited.


----------



## Zhany

I have this board on back-order on newegg, hopefully it will ship soon. Should I have any concerns over what is being used for the VRM on this board or will it be a solid performer?


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> I have this board on back-order on newegg, hopefully it will ship soon. Should I have any concerns over what is being used for the VRM on this board or will it be a solid performer?


Looks like you will hit cpu limits well before any power drlivery limits. Could be a reason for less extreme setup on this whole series.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Looks like you will hit cpu limits well before any power drlivery limits. Could be a reason for less extreme setup on this whole series.


I would believe under LN2 that limit goes away to an extent ; it still doesn't justify charging $300 for it

I'd value it at $200-220 _maybe_ if you enjoy GPU overclocking due to the PCI-e power connector and it includes the backplate that is present on Intel boards.

Besides, the better IR3555 parts are more efficient under load so even normal overclocks would benefit heat output wise.

This is what uses the Xpower name


Those are IR3550 PowIRStages.

Also IR3550

IR3555M (60A)


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I would believe under LN2 that limit goes away to an extent ; it still doesn't justify charging $300 for it
> 
> I'd value it at $200-220 _maybe_ if you enjoy GPU overclocking due to the PCI-e power connector and it includes the backplate that is present on Intel boards.
> 
> Besides, the better IR3555 parts are more efficient under load so even normal overclocks would benefit heat output wise.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what uses the Xpower name
> 
> 
> Those are IR3550 PowIRStages.
> 
> Also IR3550
> 
> IR3555M (60A)


Yea, after looking at some of the components, I find it insane MSI is charging $300 for this board. The Taichi walks all over this thing for nearly half the price









Pretty board, but insanely over priced. I'm really sad after diving into some spec sheets for the parts.

I'm scared to see what components are on the Carbon if they're charging that much for this board.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Yea, after looking at some of the components, I find it insane MSI is charging $300 for this board. The Taichi walks all over this thing for nearly half the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty board, but insanely over priced. I'm really sad after diving into some spec sheets for the parts.
> 
> I'm scared to see what components are on the Carbon if they're charging that much for this board.


Yeah after reading more into the VRM and what other boards are offering I decided to cancel my back-order and go with the Crosshair VI Hero, the bios seems to be getting resolved with it, and will probably be fully fixed by the time the board ships out to me, since everywhere is out of stock.


----------



## motoray

I am not super stoked on the lower quality vrm setup. But considering the low power draw on this cpu and noone having any issues i am going to just roll with it. My msi boards have always out performed my asus boards with superior vrm. Call it what you want but i am not worried. Even on phenom 2 my micro atx board from msi with half the phases of this asus board was stable 200mhz further than the asus board it currently uses.


----------



## sydefekt

I'm on the same line of thought as you. I will keep using this board and base my judgement on hands on experience. It's good for the community that we keep using this board so we can uncover more issues and hold MSI accountable for improvements.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> I'm on the same line of thought as you. I will keep using this board and base my judgement on hands on experience. It's good for the community that we keep using this board so we can uncover more issues and hold MSI accountable for improvements.


Ya i figure worst case MSI will be giving me new stuff









Edit: My board will be here tomorrow with the rest of my components. So hopefully this weekend i will be up and running.... just need to finish this case mod.


----------



## Zhany

My reasoning for shying away from MSI in this case is because of how much they are charging for the board, it is after all the most expensive AM4 board out there, but they aren't using top tier VRM components. It just rubs me the the wrong way.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> My reasoning for shying away from MSI in this case is because of how much they are charging for the board, it is after all the most expensive AM4 board out there, but they aren't using top tier VRM components. It just rubs me the the wrong way.


M.S.I. - Micro Swindlers International


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> M.S.I. - Micro Swindlers International


No reason to bring your hate for msi into this thread. It is the only board proven so far to hit memory speeds consistantly. Hopefully this weekend i will be proving that once again.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> No reason to bring your hate for msi into this thread. It is the only board proven so far to hit memory speeds consistantly. Hopefully this weekend i will be proving that once again.


It was a joke







, no reason for ruffled feathers. Most of the higher end X370 boards are borderline overbuilt for first gen Zen anyways, unless you're on LN2. I simply strongly disagree with the price they put on this board.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> It was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , no reason for ruffled feathers. Most of the higher end X370 boards are borderline overbuilt for first gen Zen anyways, unless you're on LN2. I simply strongly disagree with the price they put on this board.


Yes i am not a huge fan of the price. I even payed extra.... but hey with 3 board options for ek monoblock, this still looked the best for my needs.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> It was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , no reason for ruffled feathers. Most of the higher end X370 boards are borderline overbuilt for first gen Zen anyways, unless you're on LN2. I simply strongly disagree with the price they put on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i am not a huge fan of the price. I even payed extra.... but hey with 3 board options for ek monoblock, this still looked the best for my needs.
Click to expand...

15 minutes from the first pushing power button to running 4ghz all cores and 3200 mhz cl 14 ram counting windows install - how many guys that bought other boards would like to be able to say that?

Stable all cores at 4 ghz without touching the voltage - wonder if other boards are doing that well?


----------



## motoray

My board has arrived !!! lol

Not letting me upload pic verification from my phone. Will add later, results this weekend.


----------



## Alwrath

Just ordered mine amazon had 5 in stock. Im actually really excited. Looks like this is one of THE top boards for overclocks. ?✌???


----------



## motoray




----------



## MihlfMachine

Has anyone with this board come across error 48 on the troubleshooting LED? I cannot get this thing to display video.

I've tried removing every component, and starting with just the CPU and memory, and even no memory (no memory gives me the correct beeps). Not sure if I have a bad board or what. I've tried flashback to a different firmware to no luck.

Did I get a bad board? Possibly a bad CPU? The only other info I could find was someone on the MSI forum who had the same issue and reseated everything and it worked (hasn't for me).


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihlfMachine*
> 
> Has anyone with this board come across error 48 on the troubleshooting LED? I cannot get this thing to display video.
> 
> I've tried removing every component, and starting with just the CPU and memory, and even no memory (no memory gives me the correct beeps). Not sure if I have a bad board or what. I've tried flashback to a different firmware to no luck.
> 
> Did I get a bad board? Possibly a bad CPU? The only other info I could find was someone on the MSI forum who had the same issue and reseated everything and it worked (hasn't for me).


Know anyone near u that would test ur other components?
edit: as in a friend with a good mobo?


----------



## marsupial

yep showing a few still...cancelled an order from feb 28 and ordered thx for the heads up


----------



## MihlfMachine

Unfortunately not, however, I fixed the issue. I had to reset by taking my CMOS battery out, and letting it sit for a minute, put the battery back in and it worked.

However, the UEFI is super buggy. I mean, I can only make certain changes, A-XMP settings won't work properly, and various other issues.

For the time being, I've got the box OS'd and stable.


----------



## Alwrath

FLARE X IS UP https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=F4-3200C14D-16GFX&N=-1&isNodeId=1

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> FLARE X IS UP https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=F4-3200C14D-16GFX&N=-1&isNodeId=1
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice find. Hopefully i will not need it. Still got some days of work ahead until i find out though.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> FLARE X IS UP https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=F4-3200C14D-16GFX&N=-1&isNodeId=1
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


now if they only had 3200mhz in 32GB's lol


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> now if they only had 3200mhz in 32GB's lol


Yeah I wanted 32GB too. Oh well.


----------



## motoray

Give it some time. I think with some updates all the boards will be capable of 32gb 3200.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Can someone confirm whether this mainboard comes with a CPU backplate installed or not? I'm thinking about ordering this motherboard but I want to be sure I can mount my Noctua NH-D15 with the NM-AM4 mounting kit, which needs the backplate to be there. Thanks very much.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> Can someone confirm whether this mainboard comes with a CPU backplate installed or not? I'm thinking about ordering this motherboard but I want to be sure I can mount my Noctua NH-D15 with the NM-AM4 mounting kit, which needs the backplate to be there. Thanks very much.


This:


----------



## Jrazmaster

stable at 3.95 ghz for a 1700x , 1735cb on cinebench not bad , i still test other config.


----------



## Jrazmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> This:


yes for the backplate


----------



## wmunn

I am now a fellow MSI x370 titanium board owner









I have installed windows 10, all the drivers and updates etc.. for my equipment, everything seems to be working but I have a few issues that are bothering me.

1. there are no temperature information for my cpu showing in corsairlink, or coretemp. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
2. my memory is running at 2133 instead of 3200 like it should, when I load the x-amp profile from the ram, it sets everything up, but wont boot with the settings. I guess I will have to try manual settings?
The UEFI on this board is a lot different from anything else I have seen in the past, still learning my way around.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I am now a fellow MSI x370 titanium board owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have installed windows 10, all the drivers and updates etc.. for my equipment, everything seems to be working but I have a few issues that are bothering me.
> 
> 1. there are no temperature information for my cpu showing in corsairlink, or coretemp. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
> 2. my memory is running at 2133 instead of 3200 like it should, when I load the x-amp profile from the ram, it sets everything up, but wont boot with the settings. I guess I will have to try manual settings?
> The UEFI on this board is a lot different from anything else I have seen in the past, still learning my way around.


I'm betting that corsair and core temp haven't updated their software to interpret Ryzen correctly yet.

You may not get 3200 mhz on the ram , it kind of depends on the kit itself - what is the part number of the kit you have?

In my case, the ram I have needs 1.35 volts to run 3200 mhz CL 14 , you may have to bump up the voltage manually to get it to run at XMP settings.

Good luck and congrats on your new rig!


----------



## wmunn

I have the G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR which was listed specifically in the AMD tips post from a few days back, The AMD engineers mentioned this kit specifically as having good results running at 3200 on ryzen boards.
the label on the DIMMs reads DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-38 1.35 volts


----------



## wmunn

I am also getting a strange error sometimes at boot a black and white text screen comes up stating there is a usb overvoltage detected, and the system is shutting down to protect itself. Never seen that before, and wondering what might be causing that:?


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I am also getting a strange error sometimes at boot a black and white text screen comes up stating there is a usb overvoltage detected, and the system is shutting down to protect itself. Never seen that before, and wondering what might be causing that:?


I have not seen that error also. Try disconnecting any unnecessary device. Clear CMOS. Or update the Bios if nothing else works.


----------



## sydefekt

My system is also up and running now. I am still using the stock Bios and so far no big problems. My RAM is 2x8gb Crucial Ballistix Tactical 3000mhz. I can only get it to boot at 2400 with 1.35v. I have not tried updating the Bios yet.

I am temporarily using a single Sata SSD and it booted fine. With Fast boot on: 18 sec Post. 21.2 Sec Windows Last Bios Time. 28 Sec to Desktop. I accidentally had a backup copy of my boot disk on the SSD that I used and was pleasantly surprised that it booted straight to Windows and worked fine.

At CPU stock clock with stock Spire cooler the temp reads 50 degrees idle in the bios screen. I'll change the cooler soon and OC. Overall I am happy with the performance so far.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I am also getting a strange error sometimes at boot a black and white text screen comes up stating there is a usb overvoltage detected, and the system is shutting down to protect itself. Never seen that before, and wondering what might be causing that:?


You might disable supercharger utility and /or update the drivers by getting the latest ones off of MSI's website.


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I have the G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR which was listed specifically in the AMD tips post from a few days back, The AMD engineers mentioned this kit specifically as having good results running at 3200 on ryzen boards.
> the label on the DIMMs reads DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-38 1.35 volts


Well everything with my ram was fine until I tried running it at 2663, that worked wonderfully until the first reboot. That's when things got really ugly, basically 1 of my 2 sticks of g.skill memory rolled over and died on me. it wouldn't post successfully at all at the first reboot at 2663, it was driving me crazy for hours until I tried pulling out the 2nd DIMM, then it fired right up. This is now the second G.skill memory kit that has died on me with the Ryzen platform. Not good.... considering I ordered this ram specifically on the advice of an AMD engineer. ***.......


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I am also getting a strange error sometimes at boot a black and white text screen comes up stating there is a usb overvoltage detected, and the system is shutting down to protect itself. Never seen that before, and wondering what might be causing that:?


I figured this one out, there was a pin touching the pin next to it on the usb 3.0 header of the motherboard, after straightening it out, error has gone away.


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> Well everything with my ram was fine until I tried running it at 2663, that worked wonderfully until the first reboot. That's when things got really ugly, basically 1 of my 2 sticks of g.skill memory rolled over and died on me. it wouldn't post successfully at all at the first reboot at 2663, it was driving me crazy for hours until I tried pulling out the 2nd DIMM, then it fired right up. This is now the second G.skill memory kit that has died on me with the Ryzen platform. Not good.... considering I ordered this ram specifically on the advice of an AMD engineer. ***.......


well,
in the interest of expediting my issue, I just ordered CMD16GX4M4B3000C15 from amazon with same day delivery. I will install this, and send the failed g.skill back to newegg for a refund, as it is clearly defective, and this is the second time in 2 weeks I have had g.skill memory roll over and die on a ryzen setup.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> well,
> in the interest of expediting my issue, I just ordered CMD16GX4M4B3000C15 from amazon with same day delivery. I will install this, and send the failed g.skill back to newegg for a refund, as it is clearly defective, and this is the second time in 2 weeks I have had g.skill memory roll over and die on a ryzen setup.


I did not think newegg takes returns... hope they do for you, if not u will end up sending back to gskill for rma. Hope your problems are solved though.


----------



## Jrazmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> Well everything with my ram was fine until I tried running it at 2663, that worked wonderfully until the first reboot. That's when things got really ugly, basically 1 of my 2 sticks of g.skill memory rolled over and died on me. it wouldn't post successfully at all at the first reboot at 2663, it was driving me crazy for hours until I tried pulling out the 2nd DIMM, then it fired right up. This is now the second G.skill memory kit that has died on me with the Ryzen platform. Not good.... considering I ordered this ram specifically on the advice of an AMD engineer. ***.......


ah your is rgb ?

i got the , f4-3200c14d-16gtz
im at 2933 mhz work fine , i read alot of people getting ram error and no boot , idk im able to boot at 3200 mhz but crash on game, xmp off, everything auto exept for the frequency
i was on old bios , i run the same thing on beta bios just didnt try to go 3200 mhz yet


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> Well everything with my ram was fine until I tried running it at 2663, that worked wonderfully until the first reboot. That's when things got really ugly, basically 1 of my 2 sticks of g.skill memory rolled over and died on me. it wouldn't post successfully at all at the first reboot at 2663, it was driving me crazy for hours until I tried pulling out the 2nd DIMM, then it fired right up. This is now the second G.skill memory kit that has died on me with the Ryzen platform. Not good.... considering I ordered this ram specifically on the advice of an AMD engineer. ***.......


There are numerous reports of G.Skill RGB kits 



 on AM4 boards... Either the LEDs dying, the sticks dying or both....

I think it's best to just leave DRAM voltage at MANUAL not AUTO, and DO NOT USE XMP! It's pretty obvious the RAM is getting over volted (momentary voltage spike) during reboots, the LEDs getting damaged is proof of this.

It does NOT matter what Motherboard you are using, if you have G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 kit, especially if it's RGB, DO NOT enable XMP and DO NOT set Voltage to AUTO... Set it to 1.35 MANUALLY or even a hair lower just to be sure!

When I get my MSI X370 Titanium on the 21st, I am going to leave my DRAM clocks at stock until the BIOS matures... I have the same G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16D-16GTZR 16-18-18-38-2N kit that you do and IMO it's not worth the risk of killing your modules and going through the RMA process just to try and get the memory to advertised speed on an immature platform.

But if you are insistent on doing it, DO NOT use XMP (If you can, some BIOSes don't have timing options yet) and ABSOLUTELY DO NOT use Auto Voltage. Your RAM will die almost guaranteed!


----------



## wmunn

It happened to me using manual overclock settings exactly as listed on the ram modules themselves. word for word, letter for letter exactly the same settings. definitely 1.35 volts. they worked for a single windows session, and upon reboot were shot.


----------



## cssorkinman

Pretty happy so far


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pretty happy so far
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How did you go about ur overclocking setup? Mine will be up in the next day or 2, some use xmp... some dont.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pretty happy so far
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you go about ur overclocking setup? Mine will be up in the next day or 2, some use xmp... some dont.
Click to expand...

I first left everything in auto except for ram voltage and AXMP - setting them to 1.35 volts and enabled.

This would run everything I threw at it up to 4025 mhz , 4050 would crash on cinebench R15 and produce numbers on IBT AVX that indicate it was not stable.

Currently, I have been able to run everything I've tried with the same settings but manually choosing 1.4 volts , LLC 2 and 4100 mhz.

I've found with Vishera, if I it was stable in IBT AVX it would be stable for anything I would normally do, but I do not fold or do lots of encoding.

XMP is tricky for some - if you have the ram in my sig you should be fine as long as you set the voltage manually and do not populate all 4 dimms.

Congrats on the new rig and good luck!


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I first left everything in auto except for ram voltage and AXMP - setting them to 1.35 volts and enabled.
> 
> This would run everything I threw at it up to 4025 mhz , 4050 would crash on cinebench R15 and produce numbers on IBT AVX that indicate it was not stable.
> 
> Currently, I have been able to run everything I've tried with the same settings but manually choosing 1.4 volts , LLC 2 and 4100 mhz.
> 
> I've found with Vishera, if I it was stable in IBT AVX it would be stable for anything I would normally do, but I do not fold or do lots of encoding.
> 
> XMP is tricky for some - if you have the ram in my sig you should be fine as long as you set the voltage manually and do not populate all 4 dimms.
> 
> Congrats on the new rig and good luck!


Thanks man, my ram is trident z 3200 cl15 supposedly samsung according to my research. So i am hoping it will be good. Didnt have enough distilled water last night to finish flushing new rads so i ended up stopping. Timw to go get more and spend the rest of the day bending tubes lol.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Whats the point in the Titanium over the Carbon?? seems like they match up almost 100% and the price point isnt that big.

http://motherboards.specout.com/compare/6624-6625/MSI-X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM-vs-MSI-X370-GAMING-PRO-CARBON


----------



## Jrazmaster

http://valid.x86.fr/mig44n


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jrazmaster*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mig44n


Isn't that an old one? Pre launch? Look at CPU-Z version, the older one that doesn't register voltages correctly yet this one shows correct voltages?!?


----------



## KaiserFrederick

I've had the exact same issue other users have reported with the GSkill RGB RAM, even though I didn't try overclocking mine. There's a couple of users on the main Ryzen thread as well as a YouTuber who have encountered the exact same issue on Gigabyte boards, so I don't think it's the Titanium specifically at fault. Got my replacement RAM coming in later this week, going to follow the advice here and set voltage to around 1.3 and pray they sticks don't die.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> I've had the exact same issue other users have reported with the GSkill RGB RAM, even though I didn't try overclocking mine. There's a couple of users on the main Ryzen thread as well as a YouTuber who have encountered the exact same issue on Gigabyte boards, so I don't think it's the Titanium specifically at fault. Got my replacement RAM coming in later this week, going to follow the advice here and set voltage to around 1.3 and pray they sticks don't die.


Is the kit you are using on the QVL?


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> I've had the exact same issue other users have reported with the GSkill RGB RAM, even though I didn't try overclocking mine. There's a couple of users on the main Ryzen thread as well as a YouTuber who have encountered the exact same issue on Gigabyte boards, so I don't think it's the Titanium specifically at fault. Got my replacement RAM coming in later this week, going to follow the advice here and set voltage to around 1.3 and pray they sticks don't die.


What EXACTLY did you do with your build? Did you set voltage to Auto or 1.35? Did you enable XMP? Can you elaborate more on what you did with your build please? Thanks.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom2pro*
> 
> What EXACTLY did you do with your build? Did you set voltage to Auto or 1.35? Did you enable XMP? Can you elaborate more on what you did with your build please? Thanks.


They were G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16D-16GTZR 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4, 3200MHz, 16-18-18-38-2N, 1.35v. I don't think they are on the QVL list, but other users have confirmed that they are using them without issue.

I installed windows on my new M.2 SSD and was going about installing all my programs and drivers. Did a few re-boots, everything seemed fine. Then I installed the G Skill lighting utility and messed around with that a little. Re-booted, and my PC froze upon trying to get into windows. Neither of the LEDs on the RAM sticks were lighting up. I ran Memtest, one stick passed with no issues, the PC wouldn't even POST with the other stick. Tried it in different slots, it was completely dead.

I was at stock settings the entire time, didn't touch anything related to overclocking in the BIOS.


----------



## wmunn

you had the same end result I did, one good stick, one bad stick. in my case the LED still lights up, but no post with it in the computer either alone or in a pair.


----------



## straha20

Gah...decisions, decisions...I have a Gaming Pro Carbon right now. Still have not taken it out of the box, but now my local Micro Center has an open box complete Titanium for $205...soooo tempted to swap them out...


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Although there's probably not a single ounce of titanium used in this mainboard, it is nevertheless the foundation for my new rig:


----------



## MihlfMachine

It looks like MSI has released a few more beta BIOS for the Titanium

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=283344.msg1606633;topicseen#new

edit: I'm on the BETA of 1.27 and I'm unable to get the box stable with X-AMP on, and frequency of memory at 3200MHz . I'm at 3.7GHz, 1.30v on the CPU. I can push the CPU up, but I can't push the CPU up, as well as upping the speed on my memory. Memory - G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 16GB 3200MHz


----------



## cssorkinman

I'm on bios 1.1 , other than not being able to get 3200mhz on the ram with 4 slots populated - which seems universal to the platform, I haven't had any other issues.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

My system is also stable using BIOS 1.1. I have my Kingston 64GB DRAM kit configured at its reference settings using XMP at 2400MHz, 1.216V:



Enabling XMP/2400 was the only BIOS change needed. I'm not messing around with anything else until a few weeks after the next full BIOS release comes out. I avoid BETA stuff like the plague...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> My system is also stable using BIOS 1.1. I have my Kingston 64GB DRAM kit configured at its reference settings using XMP at 2400MHz, 1.216V:
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling XMP/2400 was the only BIOS change needed. I'm not messing around with anything else until a few weeks after the next full BIOS release comes out. I avoid BETA stuff like the plague...


Very nice!

Me too, drivers here and there, but beta bios are not to be trifled with - bad experiences.


----------



## Renner

Can you get 3200 with 2x16? I saw Digital Foundry testing ryzen on MSI Titanium with Flare X 3200Mhz RAM, but I'm not sure is it 2x16 or 4x8GB. He claims those frequencies in his tests.

Edit: After looking at the video a bit better, it seems to be a 2x8GB configh.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pretty happy so far
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What bios are you on?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pretty happy so far
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bios are you on?
Click to expand...

1.1


----------



## Jrazmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GSKILL SUPPORT*
> 
> Not necessarily Gigabyte, but each motherboard's BIOS. It all plays part so we have to work with mobo manufacturers back and forth to iron out issues. It can be tricky from hardware to software, and that's part of the reason why it takes quite a bit of time. Due to new design, the modules integrate and can be controlled through mobo without external add ons, but it becomes much more difficult/longer to make produce compatibility and software. We are working around the clock, so just keep in mind the end result will be great because overclocks are not sacrificed with this new design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the patience, an update will be available shortly that will address quite a bit of issues. As long as the memory itself works fine, we ask that you wait to see if the update solves the issue, prior to RMA and replacing the RAM. Thanks


for additional info


----------



## Jrazmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom2pro*
> 
> Isn't that an old one? Pre launch? Look at CPU-Z version, the older one that doesn't register voltages correctly yet this one shows correct voltages?!?


http://valid.x86.fr/l80m0m
correct voltage here


----------



## anthony99

hi guys sorry to hijack the thread but put my system together

ryzen1800x

16gb ram

evga 750ps

put it together and get no fans spin up just the power button lit and a single red led lit

no post no nothing has anyone got any suggestions

got the 24pin and 8pin plugged in ok


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthony99*
> 
> hi guys sorry to hijack the thread but put my system together
> 
> ryzen1800x
> 
> 16gb ram
> 
> evga 750ps
> 
> put it together and get no fans spin up just the power button lit and a single red led lit
> 
> no post no nothing has anyone got any suggestions
> 
> got the 24pin and 8pin plugged in ok


Could you fill out the rest of your system specs please?

What does the debug led show?


----------



## anthony99

yes

its ryzen 1800x

msi x370 titanuim

kinston fury x 16gb

evga supernova 750ps

the ez debug ledsare not lit at all

just the power button lit and a red led next to it

no cpu fans or graphics cards fans

im stumped any ideas anyone


----------



## cssorkinman

All new parts?

Clear cmos

remove battery

unplug psu from wall

Reseat cpu

remove graphics card

remove ram

replace battery

Plug psu back in

Apply power and see what the led reads


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthony99*
> 
> yes
> 
> its ryzen 1800x
> 
> msi x370 titanuim
> 
> kinston fury x 16gb
> 
> evga supernova 750ps
> 
> the ez debug ledsare not lit at all
> 
> just the power button lit and a red led next to it
> 
> no cpu fans or graphics cards fans
> 
> im stumped any ideas anyone


Make sure RAM sticks are in A2 and B2 slots (2nd and 4th)... In fact, try just ONE stick at first in the 2nd slot. Also what does the LED display on motherboard show? It should have a code.


----------



## anthony99

yes have ram in right slots made sure of that ....no ez debug code displayed just nothing think i will strip it down tomorrow and start again all new parts beside the graphics which i know works


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthony99*
> 
> yes have ram in right slots made sure of that ....no ez debug code displayed just nothing think i will strip it down tomorrow and start again all new parts beside the graphics which i know works


For curiousity's sake, what graphics card do you have?


----------



## anthony99

its a gigabyte gtx 670

i know its a bit old was going to wait for vega to complete the build, it has a 6pin and 8pin connector


----------



## Tyranids

This link needs to be in the OP: https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=283344.msg1604975#msg1604975
The mod who posted the thread keeps it updated with beta EFI's for MSI's AM4 motherboards.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthony99*
> 
> its a gigabyte gtx 670
> 
> i know its a bit old was going to wait for vega to complete the build, it has a 6pin and 8pin connector


I have had a Gigabyte card refuse to work with MSI boards before.... I have no Idea why. Have another card handy?


----------



## wmunn

Has anyone else on here tried the G.Skill fortis kits yet?

I just ordered this one
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232505

and am also working with g.skill to rma my trident-z rgb and have them swap it for an identical kit to the one I ordered from newegg.
Best case scenario is it works, and I will end up with 32gb which is what I wanted in the first place.

I know it would be better to get to a speed faster than 2400, but at this point I just want it running stable. Later on down the road, once everything is figured out, I can upgrade to something faster if possible.


----------



## Tyranids

So far the 131 beta BIOS seems pretty solid. I have been able to push my 1700 from 3925 MHz to 4GHz on 1.375V with the wraith cooler. The Corsair brackets can't come soon enough! I've had an H115i waiting for like 3 weeks now.

So far this overclock has been stable in games, 3DMark, Cinebench, and Passmark.


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyranids*
> 
> So far the 131 beta BIOS seems pretty solid. I have been able to push my 1700 from 3925 MHz to 4GHz on 1.375V with the wraith cooler. The Corsair brackets can't come soon enough! I've had an H115i waiting for like 3 weeks now.
> 
> So far this overclock has been stable in games, 3DMark, Cinebench, and Passmark.


Don't get your hopes up, brackets won't ship until Asetek has every single AM4 motherboard in hand and can validate each and every one of them... Toms Hardware really spooked them, and they don't want to get sued.

I am not expecting my AM4 bracket until late April... I'll use Zip Ties until then.


----------



## Tyranids

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom2pro*
> 
> Don't get your hopes up, brackets won't ship until Asetek has every single AM4 motherboard in hand and can validate each and every one of them... Toms Hardware really spooked them, and they don't want to get sued.
> 
> I am not expecting my AM4 bracket until late April... I'll use Zip Ties until then.


Corsair is supposedly getting them in the 22nd, so I'm hoping for shipping starting by the end of this week. Also even with this current beta BIOS, I can't get my RAM to 3200. Currently I'm stuck at 14-14-14-30 2933MHz. I wonder though if anyone that can get it working, how does 2933MHz CL14 compare to 3200MHz CL16?


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyranids*
> 
> Corsair is supposedly getting them in the 22nd, so I'm hoping for shipping starting by the end of this week.


I hope that is true, I ordered mine minutes after the corsair.com/ryzen website went live... I have no choice but to use zipties until then though because my hardware was ordered almost 30 days ago from Newegg and if something is DOA or dies shortly after my build I'm SOL.

I also got a free Doom game code that expires soon too, so I need to get this build and windows 10 install going ASAP. If I waited around for Corsair I'd never get it done in time. Thankfully I stopped waiting for Amazon (they still don't have the x370 Titanium shipping yet) and back ordered on Newegg after I realized they were feeding me BS about procurement ETAs. My X370 Titanium arrives tomorrow, and thus my build.


----------



## The Stilt

Anyone managed to get the Flashback+ feature working on this board?
I've tested it on multiple boards and never got it working. Usedifferent USB drives, formatted to FAT32 FS, different binary versions named to "MSI.ROM", etc. Usually pressing the button did absolutely nothing. Sometimes it started up the system, but did not activate the Flashback function.

By far the most bugged board I've tested and the extremely inefficient VRM (78% worst case on a stock 1800X) doesn't make it any more appealing.


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Anyone managed to get the Flashback+ feature working on this board?
> I've tested it on multiple boards and never got it working. Usedifferent USB drives, formatted to FAT32 FS, different binary versions named to "MSI.ROM", etc. Usually pressing the button did absolutely nothing. Sometimes it started up the system, but did not activate the Flashback function.
> 
> By far the most bugged board I've tested and the extremely inefficient VRM (78% worst case on a stock 1800X) doesn't make it any more appealing.


Which button are you pressing? I have heard people claim the button on the rear panel is the Flashback button, certainty the USB port at 90 degree angle is the flashback port, but the Manual says the button near the OC knob is the flashback button.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Anyone managed to get the Flashback+ feature working on this board?
> I've tested it on multiple boards and never got it working. Usedifferent USB drives, formatted to FAT32 FS, different binary versions named to "MSI.ROM", etc. Usually pressing the button did absolutely nothing. Sometimes it started up the system, but did not activate the Flashback function.
> 
> By far the most bugged board I've tested and the extremely inefficient VRM (78% worst case on a stock 1800X) doesn't make it any more appealing.


What bugs have you run into? I've had no issues whatsoever.

As for the vrms it doesn't seem to effect much of anything - I'm getting good clocks out of my 1800X 4.1 Ghz + on stress tests .


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom2pro*
> 
> Which button are you pressing? I have heard people claim the button on the rear panel is the Flashback button, certainty the USB port at 90 degree angle is the flashback port, but the Manual says the button near the OC knob is the flashback button.


The Flashback+ activation button is located in the lower right corner of the motherboard. The button in the back panel is for clearing the CMOS.
The Flashback USB port is the one odd port, unaligned with the rest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What bugs have you run into? I've had no issues whatsoever.
> 
> As for the vrms it doesn't seem to effect much of anything - I'm getting good clocks out of my 1800X 4.1 Ghz + on stress tests .


The bugs are mostly related to AGESA itself.
MSI has neglected implementing up to date AGESA version in their bioses. Currently all of the bios builds available for X370 Titanium feature AGESA 1.0.0.1, which contains several bugs. All of the firmwares and microcodes in this AGESA version date back to the very beginning of January. They are bugged and definitely should no longer be used. All of the other major ODMs (ASRock, ASUS, Biostar Gigabyte) have released bioses which contain up to date software stack from AMD (AGESA 1.0.0.2 or 1.0.0.3).

The newest beta build for X370 Titanium was released yesterday (1.31) and it still uses the same 1.0.0.1 AGESA version








Also currently there is not a single bios build available to download for X370 Titanium as MSI apparently has pulled the 1.1 version from their support site.

AGESA 1.0.0.1 contains bugs which affect performance as well. For example the ST XFR in certain cases is being suddenly locked to MT XFR frequency (e.g. 3.7GHz instead of 4.1GHz on a 1800X).

X370 Titanium is not even remotely receiving the amount of support the customers are entitled to, especially in case of a high-end board.
Not to mention when the (over)pricing of the board is nothing short of a daylight robbery.

All of the AM4 motherboards are currently far from fully functional, however MSI is still in a class of it's own.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doom2pro*
> 
> Which button are you pressing? I have heard people claim the button on the rear panel is the Flashback button, certainty the USB port at 90 degree angle is the flashback port, but the Manual says the button near the OC knob is the flashback button.
> 
> 
> 
> The Flashback+ activation button is located in the lower right corner of the motherboard. The button in the back panel is for clearing the CMOS.
> The Flashback USB port is the one odd port, unaligned with the rest.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What bugs have you run into? I've had no issues whatsoever.
> 
> As for the vrms it doesn't seem to effect much of anything - I'm getting good clocks out of my 1800X 4.1 Ghz + on stress tests .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bugs are mostly related to AGESA itself.
> MSI has neglected implementing up to date AGESA version in their bioses. Currently all of the bios builds available for X370 Titanium feature AGESA 1.0.0.1, which contains several bugs. All of the firmwares and microcodes in this AGESA version date back to the very beginning of January. They are bugged and definitely should no longer be used. All of the other major ODMs (ASRock, ASUS, Biostar Gigabyte) have released bioses which contain up to date software stack from AMD (AGESA 1.0.0.2 or 1.0.0.3).
> 
> The newest beta build for X370 Titanium was released yesterday (1.31) and it still uses the same 1.0.0.1 AGESA version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also currently there is not a single bios build available to download for X370 Titanium as MSI apparently has pulled the 1.1 version from their support site.
> 
> AGESA 1.0.0.1 contains bugs which affect performance as well. For example the ST XFR in certain cases is being suddenly locked to MT XFR frequency (e.g. 3.7GHz instead of 4.1GHz on a 1800X).
> 
> X370 Titanium is not even remotely receiving the amount of support the customers are entitled to, especially in case of a high-end board.
> Not to mention when the (over)pricing of the board is nothing short of a daylight robbery.
> 
> All of the AM4 motherboards are currently far from fully functional, however MSI is still in a class of it's own.
Click to expand...

I agree the Titanium is overpriced , but I've not had any problems at all on the 1.1 bios that it shipped with.

I'm quite impressed with the XFR on mine - it's leaps and bounds better than any other AMD turbo function and I get 4.1 ghz at default settings.

I've heard of way more problems with Gigabyte gaming 5's and Asus Crosshairs than Titaniums - could be that they have sold more of them though . In fact , there's been so many problems reported with the Gigabyte that I'm about half scared to even try the K7 I have sitting here for fear it will kill my trident z's

I've posted screenshots running prime as well as IBT AVX at 4.1 ghz under 1.45 volts , that compares favorably with anything else I've seen ( at least on ambient cooling).
VRMs have stayed below 60C if monitoring software is to be believed. I don't think anyone is going to have problems with them short of extreme benching as long as they have some airflow over the socket area .

I've played about 4 hours of battlefield 1, ran half a dozen timespy and firestrike runs at 4150 mhz 1.432 volts LLC 3 with no problems this evening.

Trident's are at cl 14 3200 1T 1.35 volts , had the Fury running 1175 , 530 clobbering some 5 ghz 7700K timespy and firestrike scores - I'm very happy with the whole rig.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'll give it a good wringing out - time will tell.

Edit: If you aren't getting 4.1ghz out of it as an XFR clock, you probably need to change your power plan to High performance In Windows- that will really screw with clocks and voltages if it is in balance mode.


That's what it should look like in hp mode
If it's in balance mode it wont show over 3800mhz that I've seen and it will be at 2200 or so most of the time with voltages all over the place.


----------



## The Stilt

I already said the XFR bug is AGESA related.

Run Prime95 for a minute -> run CB R15 MT -> run CB 15 ST.

The CPU no longer boosts to ST XFR frequency, but only to MT XFR frequency (~146pts CB R15 ST).


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I already said the XFR bug is AGESA related.
> 
> Run Prime95 for a minute -> run CB R15 MT -> run CB 15 ST.
> 
> The CPU no longer boosts to ST XFR frequency, but only to MT XFR frequency (~146pts CB R15 ST).


I appreciate you taking the time to explain where you are coming from but my experience is much different. I ran a couple minutes of prime as you suggested then ran the multicore test in r15 followed by the single and this is the result.





Is it possible that the XFR limit is only triggered beyond a certain core temp? I've noticed an odd drop in scores if reported cpu temp goes above 73 C on the debugging LED on the Titanium.

Edit: It's after 1 am here - heading for bed . I'll try it again tomorrow maybe with windows balanced power plan and see if that make a difference - thanks again!


----------



## os2wiz

There are definite problems with the bios. My Samsung 950 Pro m.2 NVME drive seems to be incompatible with the current set of bios offerings on the MSI Titanium. I have tested the drive itself with the latest Samsung Magician software, version 5,0, and it gets a clean bill of health. Yet I can not install windows 10 Pro on it without one of two errors. After installing files and system reboots windows will not boot to finish installation. Or the second problem if it does boot into windows which only happened twice in 20 attempts and completes installation the screen goes blank in the user interface and the drive will no longer boot. Other problems with this drive in the system is that it takes sometimes 10 minutes or longer for the bios to come up on power on. One other user with this drive had the same exact problem. I have foundzero people whohave had a successful installation on this board with the Samsung 950 Pro m.2 NVMe.


----------



## motoray

Well... trying to get mine to do initial post. Showing error code 48. Still looking into it.

Edit: nvm did battery removal to reset cmos. And were off


----------



## motoray

My god booting on m.2 drive is insane. Literally goes from post to windows in the blink of an eye.have not overclocked anything yet. Been going at this build all day, will update tomorrow... need to get some stability testing programs while i am at it.


----------



## MihlfMachine

You'll have to post your settings, or tell us what you did to accomplish this. I've got a Samsung 960 Pro m.2 NVMe, but it still takes about 20 seconds to boot.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> My god booting on m.2 drive is insane. Literally goes from post to windows in the blink of an eye.have not overclocked anything yet. Been going at this build all day, will update tomorrow... need to get some stability testing programs while i am at it.


That's great!

I was looking at faster drives but had heard the samsung 9 series were having some issue so I went with a 850 pro for now - around 20 second boot times .

What exact model of Wd m2 did you go with?


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> ...I have foundzero people whohave had a successful installation on this board with the Samsung 950 Pro m.2 NVMe.


FWIW, I have the following part installed:

_SAMSUNG 960 EVO M.2 1TB NVMe PCI-Express 3.0 x4 Internal SSD, MZ-V6E1T0BW_

Installing Windows 10 Pro 64-bit in a boot partition went smoothly . . . and very quickly.

Amazingly, the Windows boot sequence takes just 6 or 7 seconds. The entire cold start sequence takes 14 seconds, from pressing the power button down, waiting for the BIOS sequence to complete, and then booting Windows 10.

Finally, restarts are no big deal...


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihlfMachine*
> 
> You'll have to post your settings, or tell us what you did to accomplish this. I've got a Samsung 960 Pro m.2 NVMe, but it still takes about 20 seconds to boot.


Well thats from the bios post to windows. Bios post takes a few... ill have to time it. But i am using a western digital blur 500 m.2. I have not played with any settings yet. Spend the entire day hard piping, fixing a leak, installing windows n drivers and such. Up till almost 3 am lol.


----------



## os2wiz

There seems to be a specific compatibility issue withe Samsung 950 PRO m.2 NVMe drive. I know that some 960 EVO m.2 NVME drives have successfully installed. I wish somebody here would know more about this issue. I filed a service request with MSI on this issue on Friday, but I am yet to hear from them.


----------



## motoray

Also anyone else do the stupid questionaire for free extra 3 months of warranty.... awesome stuff msi.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Some quick tests;


What is the operating speed of your memory with this motherboard?


----------



## motoray

So from button push to windows fully loaded it about 7-8 seconds.

edit- Also at stock settings so far i do not cross 28c at load with cpu-z stress test.


----------



## mohiuddin

what about these?
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/msi-enables-a-xmp-for-better-ryzen-ddr4-perf-also-adds-new-models.html
Quote:


> MSI is proud to announce its R&D engineers developed and enabled world's first 1-second DDR4 performance and stability feature, A-XMP. By using A-XMP MSI AM4 motherboard owners can simply set their memory timings and speed to its optimal settings in a single click for the best performance and stability.
> 
> A-XMP also enables support for higher rated DDR4 memory kits to work without any hassle. A-XMP will be rolled out in soon to be available BIOS updates for all MSI AM4 motherboard


----------



## motoray

... well that took half a second to get 3200. xamp just said... i see what it is supposed to be and did it. g-skill F4-3200C15D-16GTZKW


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> So from button push to windows fully loaded it about 7-8 seconds.
> 
> edit- Also at stock settings so far i do not cross 28c at load with cpu-z stress test.


What are you using to measure temps and what bios are you on?


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What are you using to measure temps and what bios are you on?


1.1, and i have just been using the built in command center at the moment and the mobo led display. At complete idle i sit at like 19C. I am still in the works of aquiring all the programs i need to test and benchmark everything. What would be the best for stress testing this? I have not had to test a new overclock in a long time, so i am just used to using prime95. But i know there are better programs now.
Side question... why wouldnt it let me set my ram voltage manually? Am i missing a feature i need to disable/enable. .... still learning this bios and is going to take a while. Granted so far xamp seems to be working fine.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What are you using to measure temps and what bios are you on?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.1, and i have just been using the built in command center at the moment and the mobo led display. At complete idle i sit at like 19C. I am still in the works of aquiring all the programs i need to test and benchmark everything. What would be the best for stress testing this? I have not had to test a new overclock in a long time, so i am just used to using prime95. But i know there are better programs now.
> Side question... why wouldnt it let me set my ram voltage manually? Am i missing a feature i need to disable/enable. .... still learning this bios and is going to take a while. Granted so far xamp seems to be working fine.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the prompt reply.

Everyone's idea of what is stable is a little different but for me If it will run a half hour of prime 95 blend , IBT AVX 10 runs on high settings and my usual bunch of benchmarks I can be reasonably certain it won't crash during my normal use. But I don't fold nor do I do much encoding so my standards can be a bit lower than others. Keep in mind I have all my pictures/ financials etc on other machines that i run at stock settings.

Those 1700 's run cool - lower volts and they don't have the + 20 temp reading the X's do.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> Everyone's idea of what is stable is a little different but for me If it will run a half hour of prime 95 blend , IBT AVX 10 runs on high settings and my usual bunch of benchmarks I can be reasonably certain it won't crash during my normal use. But I don't fold nor do I do much encoding so my standards can be a bit lower than others. Keep in mind I have all my pictures/ financials etc on other machines that i run at stock settings.
> 
> Those 1700 's run cool - lower volts and they don't have the + 20 temp reading the X's do.


What about setting voltages in the bios question?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> Everyone's idea of what is stable is a little different but for me If it will run a half hour of prime 95 blend , IBT AVX 10 runs on high settings and my usual bunch of benchmarks I can be reasonably certain it won't crash during my normal use. But I don't fold nor do I do much encoding so my standards can be a bit lower than others. Keep in mind I have all my pictures/ financials etc on other machines that i run at stock settings.
> 
> Those 1700 's run cool - lower volts and they don't have the + 20 temp reading the X's do.
> 
> 
> 
> What about setting voltages in the bios question?
Click to expand...

I don't know what to tell you there - I had no problems - just highlighted the appropriate setting then used + key until it brought up 1.35 volts in my case. F10 and away we went.

What voltage are you running to the ram ?


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't know what to tell you there - I had no problems - just highlighted the appropriate setting then used + key until it brought up 1.35 volts in my case. F10 and away we went.
> 
> What voltage are you running to the ram ?


It is on auto, but the xmp thingy shows that it knows it is supposed to be 1.35. Hardware monitor shows its running at 1.376.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't know what to tell you there - I had no problems - just highlighted the appropriate setting then used + key until it brought up 1.35 volts in my case. F10 and away we went.
> 
> What voltage are you running to the ram ?
> 
> 
> 
> It is on auto, but the xmp thingy shows that it knows it is supposed to be 1.35. Hardware monitor shows its running at 1.376.
Click to expand...

Mine is set at 1.35 but hwinfo has it at 1.36 no problems so far , but every kit is unique.


----------



## motoray

Ok got the ram voltage set. It also shows 1.36 on the hw monitor. But its closer at least. I guess it is time to start seeing what this cpu can do.


----------



## motoray

So partial update bumped to 3.7 1.3vcore LLC is at 4 for both vcore and cpu-nb with nb at 1.05v. Now it will go up to 43-44C while stress testing, Granted i have no idea what to set the block tension at.. pretty sure it is a little low, but i did not measure socket/cpu height compared to am3 ... so i didnt know if i should go as tight as is recommended for am3 chip. But my water temps are still cold, so it is def block delta. But here is what it does so far.


----------



## Jrazmaster

i just changed the windows 10 power plan to heavy perf , able to oc to 4ghz and up with a 1700x , but cinebench lower like 1620cb instead of 1735 @3.97 win power plan at balanced. weird maybe cpu it more efficiency at lower temp,

ram alway at 3200 mhz xmp off


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jrazmaster*
> 
> i just changed the windows 10 power plan to heavy perf , able to oc to 4ghz and up with a 1700x , but cinebench lower like 1620cb instead of 1735 @3.97 win power plan at balanced. weird maybe cpu it more efficiency at lower temp,
> 
> ram alway at 3200 mhz xmp off


No other settings changed?


----------



## AuraNova

AdoredTV just put out a quick overview on this board. Don't know how relevant it would be to you folks, but here anyway:


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> I know someone with this board and he had the same experience with the Samsung 960 Pro NVME drive, he changed it to another M.2 drive and boot time was fine. So it looks like either a bios compatibility issue with the device or Samsung need to update their firmware. Either way I'd send a ticket to MSI and let the know of that and also all RAM issue your experiencing.
> 
> On another point, it has been reported the PCI=E slot 2 with one graphics card installed is only running at 8x........can you confirm this????? If so then more reason to contact MSI and let them know this as well and push them for a bios fix.
> 
> I have this board and a 1700 sitting on the floor atm waiting to be set up, I'll do it later today and once things are up and running I'll let peeps know what issue I'm having........I plan on waiting a month or two to see how bios matures and how quick MSI can get fixes out and then I may buy the Asus Crosshair VI ROG if it proves to be the better offering.


I have the Samsung 950 Pro m.2 NVMe drive. It is totally incompatible with the Titanium motherrboard. It will not boot into windows after installing the files to complete the configuration of windows installation.MSI tech support is the worst. They keep on insisting I must install the Samsung driver during the installation process. That is horsecrap, as the windows driver is supposed to do the installation. The Samsung driver is an executable file. It does not work in a windows install environment. That is exactly what Samsung technical support told me.So their multiple bioses are all incompatible with my drive in some way or fashion.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Well, I am experiencing a classic tale of the Tortoise and The Hair...

Here's a video of my new system bootstrapping from a cold start today. The bad news is the MSI BIOS (Turtle) bootstrap sequence takes 35 seconds to complete. The good news is the Samsung 960 EVO (Wabbit) is booting Windows 10 Pro in 7 seconds.

I'm not sure why MSI BIOS bootstrapping takes so long-- perhaps it's checking the Kingston 64GB memory kit? I don't have any USB devices attached. There is also one Samsung 850 EVO SSD, two WD 4TB disk drives and a Blu-ray burner. Perhaps I need to shorten the number of selected BIOS boot devices-- just not sure...


----------



## motoray

Well save money ppl and buy a wd m.2. It flys... only strage thing im having is i see my intel ssd in bios but doesnt show as a secondary drive ie: D drive. Not m.2 drive.


----------



## sydefekt

Does anybody have or heard of issues with using the Intel 750 PCIe SSD? Windows OS keeps freezing on me ever since I switched from a regular sata ssd to the Intel NVME ssd. I've tried default bios setting and still happens. I guess I will try updating Bios or reseating CPU next since I bumped the cooler.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Does anybody have or heard of issues with using the Intel 750 PCIe SSD? Windows OS keeps freezing on me ever since I switched from a regular sata ssd to the Intel NVME ssd. I've tried default bios setting and still happens. I guess I will try updating Bios or reseating CPU next since I bumped the cooler.


Bumping the cooler is not going to screw up ur cpu seating.... never heard of that before. Wish i had actual help


----------



## skline00

Just got my MSI X370 Xpower titanium today. Great mb. Used the new EK EVO AM4 waterblock that mounts directly to the MSI backplate.

Really handles my 2 RX480s in CF very well.


----------



## Jrazmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> No other settings changed?


i think its just unstable ram , worked fine a full day , idk downclock ram again


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jrazmaster*
> 
> i think its just unstable ram , worked fine a full day , idk downclock ram again


What are the timings of your ram? Seems anything 3200 14-15 timing range is samsung and has no issues. Chips higher timing 16+could be hynix. What bios are you on ect. A lot of us with no issues are on 1.1

Edit: also did you do any stress testing? I did even cpu at stock just to make sure ram was happy at 3200. Been zero issues.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

I dialed in an initial overclock this afternoon using a lower voltage.

40.25 Multiplier
4,025 MHz
1.2875 V

The system passed a short 5-minute AIDA64 stability test at this configuration.



Idle temperatures are also satisfactory, but I haven't measured temperatures during heavy loading yet.

45C CPU
28C System

The most amazing (and sincerely appreciated) thing I noticed was how *silent* the system is even when overclocked at 4,025 MHz.
The Noctua NH-D15 PWM cooler fans are not working at all really, truly silent, only spinning at 460 RPM, less than a third of its top speed.
The Noctua system fans are not spinning much more, between 771 and 958 RPM, with all but one fan below 50% utilization-- *silence is golden!*
Only the 120mm top-rear exhaust fan is barely audible at 958 RPM.



I also appreciated the CPUZ benchmark results.

2,308 CPU Single Thread
19,910 CPU Multi Thread



Unfortunately, this configuration failed Prime95. I also ran AIDA64 again for a longer period and encountered a hardware failure detection event at the 7-minute mark.

';-(

I'm slowly raising the voltage now, but I am nevertheless pleased thus far.

Now it's on to further load testing, wondering where stability will be found, also wondering how hot and loud the system will be under stress...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> I dialed in an initial overclock this afternoon using a lower voltage.
> 
> 40.25 Multiplier
> 4,025 MHz
> 1.2875 V
> 
> The system passed a short 5-minute AIDA64 stability test at this configuration.
> 
> Idle temperatures are also satisfactory, but I haven't measured temperatures during heavy loading yet.
> 
> 45C CPU
> 28C System
> 
> The most amazing (and sincerely appreciated) thing I noticed was how *silent* the system is even when overclocked at 4,025 MHz.
> The Noctua NH-D15 PWM cooler fans are not working at all really, truly silent, only spinning at 460 RPM, less than a third of its top speed.
> The Noctua system fans are not spinning much more, between 771 and 958 RPM, with all but one fan below 50% utilization-- *silence is golden!*
> Only the 120mm top-rear exhaust fan is barely audible at 958 RPM.
> 
> I also appreciated the CPUZ benchmark results.
> 
> 2,308 CPU Single Thread
> 19,910 CPU Multi Thread
> 
> Unfortunately, this configuration failed Prime95. I also ran AIDA64 again for a longer period and encountered a hardware failure detection event at the 7-minute mark.
> 
> ';-(
> 
> I'm slowly raising the voltage now, but I am nevertheless pleased thus far.
> 
> Now it's on to further load testing, wondering where stability will be found, also wondering how hot and loud the system will be under stress...


I've been testing my setup with default voltages and LLC settings at 4 ghz and am getting along pretty well. 1.36 volts is where it lands at load.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Both myself and my friend are running the 1700x at 3.85Ghz and 1.30v with all other CPU voltages default except two LLC options changed from thermal balance to current balance (it's obvious in the BIOS, but don't recall the settings). I would think the 1700 should hit the same as well. We aren't overclocking our memory so that could make a modest difference.

I found it took a decent little jump to get to 3.9Ghz, so right around 3.8 seems to be the sweet spot. Doesn't seem worth the extra heat and effort to squeeze out an extra 100Mhz or so...at least for me.

That said, power deliver seems rock solid and temps are cool. Very well made board (solid construction).


----------



## skline00

Like cssorkinman I was able to change the multiplier to 4000 in the OC settings and run my 1800x at 4Ghz. When I tested it for stability under Aida64 (licensed version) my vcore was 1.36 and max heat was 74C. I'm under custom water with an EK EVO AM4 block and 2 360 slim rads so plenty of cooling capacity.

I'm leaving the settings on auto to utilize the feature of the 1800x. The vcore was 1.256 and temps under stress never exceeded 67C


----------



## cssorkinman

Glad others are having good luck as well - GO MSI!


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Glad others are having good luck as well - GO MSI!


Overall this board seems to have the least ammount of issues by a long shot. I still needa push my clocks up.


----------



## Tyranids

I've had no luck so far getting my ram to 3200MHz. I've got this kit: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232217 and have been stuck at 2933 with 14-14-14-14-30 timings. Can this board actually affect SOC voltage? I found the CPU and NB load line calibration settings, but DRAM voltage doesn't seem to ever go above 1.36V even when set to 1.4.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Glad others are having good luck as well - GO MSI!
> 
> 
> 
> Overall this board seems to have the least ammount of issues by a long shot. I still needa push my clocks up.
Click to expand...

I would have to agree, 15 minutes after getting the last piece of hardware in place I was running 4ghz 3200 mhz CL 14 1T - couldn't have went any better.

I have mine under a nice custom loop at the moment but I have stress tested mine up to 1.44 volts and 4150 mhz - with mixed success beyond 4100mhz.


----------



## Tyranids

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I would have to agree, 15 minutes after getting the last piece of hardware in place I was running 4ghz *3200 mhz CL 1T* - couldn't have went any better.
> 
> I have mine under a nice custom loop at the moment but I have stress tested mine up to 1.44 volts and 4150 mhz - with mixed success beyond 4100mhz.


Please, what are your voltage/LLC settings? I started out with a gigabyte gaming 5 which died on me in about 36 hours, and my RAM worked 3200MHz CL14 1T first time there as well. On this MSI board I cannot get past 2933.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyranids*
> 
> Please, what are your voltage/LLC settings? I started out with a gigabyte gaming 5 which died on me in about 36 hours, and my RAM worked 3200MHz CL14 1T first time there as well. On this MSI board I cannot get past 2933.


He runs all auto other than voltage. When u go in the xamp menu thing see if it reads all your memory settings as they should be. Mine showed what the memory is and proper settings so u just tell it to do so. Bam. Then i set voltage manually.as for cpu a few of us are running llc at 4 on both vcore and nb. Which is just slight droop. 5 is supposed to stay perfecrly flat. I havnt had time to play much further. But tomorrow i will push it up more. I just set 3700 1.3v 1.05v nb. Some run 1.1nb running 4ghz.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Did a quick and dirty OC, 3.7Ghz on my 1700 at 1.25V, level 3 LLC, seems game-stable, going to tweak and stress further.

I have encountered a bit of an issue with games and GPU utilisation. Playing Dishonored (UE3 game, released in 2012), Core 0 is getting hammered at 98% utilisation, and my 1070 is only seeing 25-40% utilisation, FPS bounces between 35-75, not a very pleasant experience.
I get that it's an old game, but surely an R7 1700 at 3.7Ghz can get better frames than that? I'm also at 3440x1440 and max graphics, not sure why FPS is all over the place.

To rule out my GPU, I ran the Valley benchmark, getting 99% utilisation, lovely and smooth experience. What could be going on?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyranids*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I would have to agree, 15 minutes after getting the last piece of hardware in place I was running 4ghz *3200 mhz CL 1T* - couldn't have went any better.
> 
> I have mine under a nice custom loop at the moment but I have stress tested mine up to 1.44 volts and 4150 mhz - with mixed success beyond 4100mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> Please, what are your voltage/LLC settings? I started out with a gigabyte gaming 5 which died on me in about 36 hours, and my RAM worked 3200MHz CL14 1T first time there as well. On this MSI board I cannot get past 2933.
Click to expand...

Axmp setting enabled manual 1.35 volts to the ram.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've been testing my setup with default voltages and LLC settings at 4 ghz and am getting along pretty well. 1.36 volts is where it lands at load.


I have confirmed the same: 1.36V is stable for me as well. This configuration passed a 15-minute AIDA64 stability test, which is equivalent to a short HD encoding session in my work stream. I still need to validate the worst case scenario: an overnight encoding marathon that renders 2 hours of HD video at several resolutions and formats.

The idle temperature (44C) is good, temperatures under load (78C max, 75C avg) are acceptable, but I was hoping to keep the voltage below 1.35. CPU-Z benchmarks are nice: 2,351 single-thread, 20,129 multi-thread.

Overall, I am satisfied with this configuration.













These benchmark results were measured using an air-cooled configuration: CoolerMaster HAF XB EVO chassis, Noctua NH-D15 CPU cooler with Noctua case fans.
The ambient room temperature is maintained at 20C.


----------



## BuZADAM

X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM can support 2x m.2 pcie ssd in raid 0 ?


----------



## Tyranids

Nah I've just tried it again for the past 2 hours. Neither bios 1.1 or .131 will work at 3200 MHz for me. I'm currently back at 1.1 right now and will probably just stay on this until they officially put out the next newer BIOS.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The Flashback+ activation button is located in the lower right corner of the motherboard. The button in the back panel is for clearing the CMOS.
> The Flashback USB port is the one odd port, unaligned with the rest.
> The bugs are mostly related to AGESA itself.
> MSI has neglected implementing up to date AGESA version in their bioses. Currently all of the bios builds available for X370 Titanium feature AGESA 1.0.0.1, which contains several bugs. All of the firmwares and microcodes in this AGESA version date back to the very beginning of January. They are bugged and definitely should no longer be used. All of the other major ODMs (ASRock, ASUS, Biostar Gigabyte) have released bioses which contain up to date software stack from AMD (AGESA 1.0.0.2 or 1.0.0.3).
> 
> The newest beta build for X370 Titanium was released yesterday (1.31) and it still uses the same 1.0.0.1 AGESA version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also currently there is not a single bios build available to download for X370 Titanium as MSI apparently has pulled the 1.1 version from their support site.
> 
> AGESA 1.0.0.1 contains bugs which affect performance as well. For example the ST XFR in certain cases is being suddenly locked to MT XFR frequency (e.g. 3.7GHz instead of 4.1GHz on a 1800X).
> 
> X370 Titanium is not even remotely receiving the amount of support the customers are entitled to, especially in case of a high-end board.
> Not to mention when the (over)pricing of the board is nothing short of a daylight robbery.
> 
> All of the AM4 motherboards are currently far from fully functional, however MSI is still in a class of it's own.


Given how immature this platform is, I'm thinking that it's best to wait a couple of months before buying. Besides, we need more mature kits.

So summary of the platform:


IR35201 Controller (the sad t hing is that this is actually a very good controller - among the top on the market even)
IR3598 doubler (no complaints)
Then, for the phases: Highside 1 x NIKOS PK616BA (GUF0S3101), paired with Lowside 2 x NIKOS PK632BA (VUF2S1P03)
I don't get it. What were they thinking? Why not just copy over the Z270 XPower?



10 + 4 design of IR3555M @ 60A (really 5 + 2 doubled), controlled by an IR35201.

Actually, thinking about it more, if the board is only 78% as you say, is the stock heatsink good enough for a worst case scenario?

Given this weak Mosfet, is there going for this board that would make it recommending this board? I say this as a disappointed MSI user; after all I do have 2 Intel XPower boards (the X99A, which is 12x Fairchld Mosfets, and the Z87 XPower, which had 32x IR3550M, although the chokes were quite weak). I'm not talking about looks either. Looking at the block diagram, not much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM can support 2x m.2 pcie ssd in raid 0 ?


Not on a hardware level.

Block diagram:


One M.2 will run at PCIe 3.0 x4, but the other goes through the PCH.

Actually I don't think that any of the motherboards can run at x4 PCIe 3.0 RAID 0. The reason is the CPU limitation. I don't think Ryzen can recognize 2 PCIe x4 M.2 SSDs at once. I'd love to be wrong though.

You might be able to run software RAID, but I'm not sure that's ideal. It's not like Intel chipsets where the 2-3 M.2 SSDs go through the PCH and up the DMI link.

Another option perhaps is to get a M.2 PCIe x8 card and RAID 0 those 2 M.2 SSDs. You'd have to run the GPU at PCIe x8 though. I'm not 100% sure where to get such a card though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The Flashback+ activation button is located in the lower right corner of the motherboard. The button in the back panel is for clearing the CMOS.
> The Flashback USB port is the one odd port, unaligned with the rest.
> The bugs are mostly related to AGESA itself.
> MSI has neglected implementing up to date AGESA version in their bioses. Currently all of the bios builds available for X370 Titanium feature AGESA 1.0.0.1, which contains several bugs. All of the firmwares and microcodes in this AGESA version date back to the very beginning of January. They are bugged and definitely should no longer be used. All of the other major ODMs (ASRock, ASUS, Biostar Gigabyte) have released bioses which contain up to date software stack from AMD (AGESA 1.0.0.2 or 1.0.0.3).
> 
> The newest beta build for X370 Titanium was released yesterday (1.31) and it still uses the same 1.0.0.1 AGESA version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also currently there is not a single bios build available to download for X370 Titanium as MSI apparently has pulled the 1.1 version from their support site.
> 
> AGESA 1.0.0.1 contains bugs which affect performance as well. For example the ST XFR in certain cases is being suddenly locked to MT XFR frequency (e.g. 3.7GHz instead of 4.1GHz on a 1800X).
> 
> X370 Titanium is not even remotely receiving the amount of support the customers are entitled to, especially in case of a high-end board.
> Not to mention when the (over)pricing of the board is nothing short of a daylight robbery.
> 
> All of the AM4 motherboards are currently far from fully functional, however MSI is still in a class of it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> Given how immature this platform is, I'm thinking that it's best to wait a couple of months before buying. Besides, we need more mature kits.
> 
> So summary of the platform:
> 
> 
> IR35201 Controller (the sad t hing is that this is actually a very good controller - among the top on the market even)
> IR3598 doubler (no complaints)
> Then, for the phases: Highside 1 x NIKOS PK616BA (GUF0S3101), paired with Lowside 2 x NIKOS PK632BA (VUF2S1P03)
> I don't get it. What were they thinking? Why not just copy over the Z270 XPower?
> 
> 10 + 4 design of IR3555M @ 60A (really 5 + 2 doubled), controlled by an IR35201.
> 
> Actually, thinking about it more, if the board is only 78% as you say, is the stock heatsink good enough for a worst case scenario?
> 
> Given this weak Mosfet, is there going for this board that would make it recommending this board? I say this as a disappointed MSI user; after all I do have 2 Intel XPower boards (the X99A, which is 12x Fairchld Mosfets, and the Z87 XPower, which had 32x IR3550M, although the chokes were quite weak). I'm not talking about looks either. Looking at the block diagram, not much.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM can support 2x m.2 pcie ssd in raid 0 ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not on a hardware level.
> 
> Block diagram:
> 
> One M.2 will run at PCIe 3.0 x4, but the other goes through the PCH.
> 
> Actually I don't think that any of the motherboards can run at x4 PCIe 3.0 RAID 0. The reason is the CPU limitation. I don't think Ryzen can recognize 2 PCIe x4 M.2 SSDs at once. I'd love to be wrong though.
> 
> You might be able to run software RAID, but I'm not sure that's ideal. It's not like Intel chipsets where the 2-3 M.2 SSDs go through the PCH and up the DMI link.
> 
> Another option perhaps is to get a M.2 PCIe x8 card and RAID 0 those 2 M.2 SSDs. You'd have to run the GPU at PCIe x8 though. I'm not 100% sure where to get such a card though.
Click to expand...

You might find the information in the screenshots here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624134/official-msi-x370-xpower-gaming-titanium-am4-owners-club/210#post_25948282 interesting..or maybe not.

Seems to me the Titanium is doing about as well as any board out there - time will tell I guess.


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've been testing my setup with default voltages and LLC settings at 4 ghz and am getting along pretty well. 1.36 volts is where it lands at load.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My 1800X does the same for 4GHz with aut
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyranids*
> 
> Nah I've just tried it again for the past 2 hours. Neither bios 1.1 or .131 will work at 3200 MHz for me. I'm currently back at 1.1 right now and will probably just stay on this until they officially put out the next newer BIOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Given how immature this platform is, I'm thinking that it's best to wait a couple of months before buying. Besides, we need more mature kits.
> 
> So summary of the platform:
> 
> 
> IR35201 Controller (the sad t hing is that this is actually a very good controller - among the top on the market even)
> IR3598 doubler (no complaints)
> Then, for the phases: Highside 1 x NIKOS PK616BA (GUF0S3101), paired with Lowside 2 x NIKOS PK632BA (VUF2S1P03)
> I don't get it. What were they thinking? Why not just copy over the Z270 XPower?
> 
> 
> 
> 10 + 4 design of IR3555M @ 60A (really 5 + 2 doubled), controlled by an IR35201.
> 
> Actually, thinking about it more, if the board is only 78% as you say, is the stock heatsink good enough for a worst case scenario?
> 
> Given this weak Mosfet, is there going for this board that would make it recommending this board? I say this as a disappointed MSI user; after all I do have 2 Intel XPower boards (the X99A, which is 12x Fairchld Mosfets, and the Z87 XPower, which had 32x IR3550M, although the chokes were quite weak). I'm not talking about looks either. Looking at the block diagram, not much.
> Not on a hardware level.
> 
> Block diagram:
> 
> 
> One M.2 will run at PCIe 3.0 x4, but the other goes through the PCH.
> 
> Actually I don't think that any of the motherboards can run at x4 PCIe 3.0 RAID 0. The reason is the CPU limitation. I don't think Ryzen can recognize 2 PCIe x4 M.2 SSDs at once. I'd love to be wrong though.
> 
> You might be able to run software RAID, but I'm not sure that's ideal. It's not like Intel chipsets where the 2-3 M.2 SSDs go through the PCH and up the DMI link.
> 
> Another option perhaps is to get a M.2 PCIe x8 card and RAID 0 those 2 M.2 SSDs. You'd have to run the GPU at PCIe x8 though. I'm not 100% sure where to get such a card though.


I'm a little disappointed they cheaped out on the phases as well..........but.

The heat sink for a start is probably the best one on any of the AM4 X370 boards to date, it's the only one so far to have fins! and they are angled correctly to dissipate heat away from the VRM so +1 there, just add a fan and they don't even get warm under the heat virus that is Prime 95 small FFT.

If it's only 78% as someone mentioned does that mean it's going to fall over and burst into flames taking all my hardware and house along with it because I'm running my 1800X @ 4GHz with 1.36 V MAX???............I mean is it really that poor that it's going to poop the bed running a gaming session for hours on end with an overclock using 1.36vcore?????.....I kind of doubt it but W ~ T ~ F do I know









At least so far it hasn't been having the spas attacks like other boards have been and bricking boards and eating ram for who knows what reasons....how many bios updates has the Asus board had to date??? and it's still got issues









Any way I've got the ASRock X370 Fatality Pro on order (no stock in AUS till May







) for my 24/7 setup and I'll keep the MSI as back up, till now it's worked fine with relatively little headache in comparison to what others are having with other boards........but then do I really want to keep a potential 78% time bomb in the cupboard


----------



## cssorkinman

VRM temps on my Titanium seem to be lower than the Crosshair from some of the screenshots I've seen.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> At least so far it hasn't been having the spas attacks like other boards have been and bricking boards and eating ram for who knows what reasons....how many bios updates has the Asus board had to date??? and it's still got issues


It ate my RAM. Gskill 3200 non B-Die


----------



## skline00

Successfully OC'd my 1800x to 4GHZ and ram to 2400. Ran 1 hour of Asus Real Bench and stress tested under AIDA64. All successful. Vcore maxed at 1.36.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Successfully OC'd my 1800x to 4GHZ and ram to 2400. Ran 1 hour of Asus Real Bench and stress tested under AIDA64. All successful. Vcore maxed at 1.36.


Seems like we are seeing some really consistent results with the 1800X/Titanium combo -


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Seems like we are seeing some really consistent results with the 1800X/Titanium combo -


I am still jealous lol. Still have not had a chance to try for 4ghz on my 1700.
Anyone know if socket height is same between am3 and am4? I modded my hk3.0 block mounts but im unsure if i should set the tension the same as am3. So i am a bit soft on mounting tension.


----------



## RevengerXXL

Talk about jealousy, I ordered my board back on the 24th of February! Still not got it! Arg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skline00

Patience Revenger XXL, it will be worth the wait.


----------



## os2wiz

Well I managed to get suspended at the MSI forum for 4 days because I kept badgering MSI about their refusal to acknowledge this board or all bioses issued both official and beta are imcompatable with the Samsung 950 PRO m.2 NVMe drive. Nobody but nobaody has been acknowledged to have installed that drive on the X370 Titanium. They kept giving me a false solution: Installing samsungs driver during my windows 10 PRO installation. That is an impossibility as the driver is in the form of an executable that can only work in an up and running windows partition or drive. I called Samsung technical support and they explicitly stated their driver can not be installed during windows installation and is strictly for post-installation performance enhancement. MSI refuses to acknowledge this and I called them out on this on their forum.For this I was banned for being "insulting"to moderators.I only criticized the moderators for censoring my previous post that pointed out my problems and the deception I was getting from MSI technical support. I finally gave up on resolving this issue with MSI .I put up the drive for sale and bought a 960 EVO m.2 NVMe drive . It is known to be compatible with the Titanium and I did a successful install a few hours ago.
Right now I am running four 8 GB dimm modules at 2400mhz. I am hoping with AMD'swork on expanding speed capabilities I will eventually egt to at least 2666mhz. I have noticed on Cinebench 15.38 that if I downclock the cpu to 3.2 or 3.4 GHZ I get a slightly better cpu score than at 3,7 or 3.75 GHZ. The cpu seems to optimize better with lower thermals. I do have decent cooling capability with my Alphacool Eisbahr 360 expandable aio system. I think the performance delta and the thermal delta converge at a lower mhz than many would care to acknowledge. I still love the power of this cpu and have zero regrets buying it. I have an 1800X.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Axmp setting enabled manual 1.35 volts to the ram.


You are obviously running only 2 dimms probably 8GB each. I also used xmp on my Corsair Dominator Platinums and manually set dram voltage to 1.35 volts.I of course have 4 dimms each 8GB. They are rated at 3200mhz. My limit is 2400mhz.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Axmp setting enabled manual 1.35 volts to the ram.
> 
> 
> 
> You are obviously running only 2 dimms probably 8GB each. I also used xmp on my Corsair Dominator Platinums and manually set dram voltage to 1.35 volts.I of course have 4 dimms each 8GB. They are rated at 3200mhz. My limit is 2400mhz.
Click to expand...

Yes - I think 2400 may be the limit for now as your rig is configuered. Later updates might change things.


----------



## os2wiz

I just tried running my 4 dimm installation (32GB) at 2666. I was stable at 2400mhz At 2666mhz with 1.36 volts it booted but in Cinebench the fps dropped by 70 to 77% to as low as 24 fps from my peak at 101.4 fps with the latest drivers on my Radeon Nitro Fury card. The pictures were choppy,so I can sagely conclude more work is needed on the bios. I have 1.31 installed. Yesterday I found that my top in cinebench 15.38 for cpu was 1601. I actually equaled that score, which was initially achieved at 3.7 GHZ on all cores, when I downclocked to 3.2 GHZ. If I went above 3.7to 3.75 or 3.8GHZ my cpu score would fall into the mid 1400's. Of course down-clocking did not do well for me in open-GL.I find 3.7 GHZ to be the happy medium where all scores are close to their best. I have an Alphacool Eisbahr 360 cooler which has kept my tempts reasonably good.At 3.7 GHZ my idle temp is 42.7 Celcius for cpu. I know I could overclock higher if I push voltages into the the range of 1.47 volts but do not like the delta for temps and I really do NOT see it as being a productive strategy as afr as what I see in cpu productivity. Perhaps my 1800X is just an average or below chip handling overclocks because it does seem to throttle performance at above 3.75GHZ. Ryzen in this iteration does NOT shine at higher clocks unless you have that golden chip.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I just tried running my 4 dimm installation (32GB) at 2666. I was stable at 2400mhz At 2666mhz with 1.36 volts it booted but in Cinebench the fps dropped by 70 to 77% to as low as 24 fps from my peak at 101.4 fps with the latest drivers on my Radeon Nitro Fury card. The pictures were choppy,so I can sagely conclude more work is needed on the bios. I have 1.31 installed. Yesterday I found that my top in cinebench 15.38 for cpu was 1601. I actually equaled that score, which was initially achieved at 3.7 GHZ on all cores, when I downclocked to 3.2 GHZ. If I went above 3.7to 3.75 or 3.8GHZ my cpu score would fall into the mid 1400's. Of course down-clocking did not do well for me in open-GL.I find 3.7 GHZ to be the happy medium where all scores are close to their best. I have an Alphacool Eisbahr 360 cooler which has kept my tempts reasonably good.At 3.7 GHZ my idle temp is 42.7 Celcius for cpu. I know I could overclock higher if I push voltages into the the range of 1.47 volts but do not like the delta for temps and I really do NOT see it as being a productive strategy as afr as what I see in cpu productivity. Perhaps my 1800X is just an average or below chip handling overclocks because it does seem to throttle performance at above 3.75GHZ. Ryzen in this iteration does NOT shine at higher clocks unless you have that golden chip.


Thanks for the information. We're you overclocking in bios?


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I finally gave up on resolving this issue with MSI .I put up the drive for sale and bought a 960 EVO m.2 NVMe drive . It is known to be compatible with the Titanium and I did a successful install a few hours ago.


Glad to hear the 960 EVO part is working well for you. I remain curious why the 950 part didn't install cleanly. Is the specification delta that big between the 950 and 960 series? Sorry if someone already asked this, but did (or could) you trying using the 950 part with another mainboard?


----------



## arpoet

Hi...newbie here.

whether there are instructions regarding the installation of this motherboard? I am confused about the cpu power1, cpu power2, and also pcie power1.
I'm user of corsair rm750x.

thanks before, and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arpoet*
> 
> Hi...newbie here.
> 
> whether there are instructions regarding the installation of this motherboard? I am confused about the cpu power1, cpu power2, and also pcie power1.
> I'm user of corsair rm750x.
> 
> thanks before, and sorry for my bad english.


Download the manual here:

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM.html#down-manualhttps://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM.html#down-manual


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arpoet*
> 
> Hi...newbie here.
> 
> whether there are instructions regarding the installation of this motherboard? I am confused about the cpu power1, cpu power2, and also pcie power1.
> I'm user of corsair rm750x.
> 
> thanks before, and sorry for my bad english.


CPU1 8pin you need. The CPU2 4pin and PCIE power both optional. You usually only need this if you experience power problens during extreme overclocking or using multiple graphic cards in crossfire/sli.

I currently do not use these 2 power plugs in my system.


----------



## arpoet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> CPU1 8pin you need. The CPU2 4pin and PCIE power both optional. You usually only need this if you experience power problens during extreme overclocking or using multiple graphic cards in crossfire/sli.
> 
> I currently do not use these 2 power plugs in my system.


oh, thanks for the explanation. I guess all the power pins must be connected to the power suplly.


----------



## RevengerXXL

Okay, I finally did it! I canceled my Amazon backorder and repurchased the board from Platinum Micro, Inc Via Amazon. Thus paying $60US more but I just could not handle the wait any longer! Having to stare at all the other parts and waiting to use them was excruciating. Thus being said I usually can't wait a day or longer for most things and I think I did very well considering! I hope to have the Board on the 26-30th. Atleased with that I have a solid date range to know it is coming instead of just not knowing. Just needed to get this off my chest!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I would have to agree, 15 minutes after getting the last piece of hardware in place I was running 4ghz 3200 mhz CL 14 1T - couldn't have went any better.
> 
> I have mine under a nice custom loop at the moment but I have stress tested mine up to 1.44 volts and 4150 mhz - with mixed success beyond 4100mhz.


Ypu obviously are only using two dimms. No way with 4 you would get above 2400MHZ. I have employed the sam techniques with 4 dimms , 8GB each and never have been able to do better than 2400mhz stable memory. I have Dominator Platinums which were recommended to me as most compatible with Ryzen by the Micro Center tech-salesman who built their Ryzen demo machine.As itis Iam one notch above what MSI state is likely with 4 dimm, 32GB of memory.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I would have to agree, 15 minutes after getting the last piece of hardware in place I was running 4ghz 3200 mhz CL 14 1T - couldn't have went any better.
> 
> I have mine under a nice custom loop at the moment but I have stress tested mine up to 1.44 volts and 4150 mhz - with mixed success beyond 4100mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> Ypu obviously are only using two dimms. No way with 4 you would get above 2400MHZ. I have employed the sam techniques with 4 dimms , 8GB each and never have been able to do better than 2400mhz stable memory. I have Dominator Platinums which were recommended to me as most compatible with Ryzen by the Micro Center tech-salesman who built their Ryzen demo machine.As itis Iam one notch above what MSI state is likely with 4 dimm, 32GB of memory.
Click to expand...

Yes, currently I'm using 2 of my 4 , 8 gb sticks - hopefully they will have a fix in place that will allow us to run faster memory with all 4 slots populated or with dual rank memory kits soon. In listening to the podcast with the representative from AMD the other night , I came away with the Idea that It can be done, it's just going to take some time.

Seems to make a lot of difference at present which kit you are using. I simply looked at what was on MSI's QVL and tried to choose one that had the same IC's ( samsung).

I had another HDD with a test OS installed on it and attempted 3200 mhz cl 14 with all 4 slots populated and soon corrupted that OS - have not tried it with the OS drive I intend on using full time.


----------



## arpoet

Frequency RAM stuck at 2933Mhz







http://valid.x86.fr/d9xux0


----------



## marsupial

so got my components together, updated etc..everything seems to be working alright. my board beeps 7 times every time it boots! any ideas?

amd ryzen x1800 (running stock 3.6ghz for now)
msi x370 xpower gaming titanium (1.10 bios)
G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) Model F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW (running at 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 1.33v)
msi gtx660 2gb oc
MyDigitalSSD 240GB (256GB) BP5e 80mm SATA III 6G M.2 2280 NGFF SSD Solid State Drive (Bullet Proof 5 Eco)
wd black 1tb 6gbs hd

winspy10 64bit

temps are weird running 50c at idle but then after gaming yesterday still 53c then dropped to 29c at idle so idk what the hell is going on there


----------



## Tyranids

Alright, this morning I decided to check the QVL for RAM in this motherboard against the RAM I actually have.

RAM I have: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232217&cm_re=F4-3200C14D-16GVK-_-20-232-217-_-Product
QVL: G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GVK DDR4 3200 3200 Samsung 1.35v SS 8GB √ √

So what do I have to do at this point to get my products to work as intended? Are the memory controllers on Ryzen weak? This processor is a 1700... But I am surprised that it would do 2933 with even tighter than stock timings no questions asked, both stock and OC'd to 4GHz, but then not even post at 3200 regardless of timings.


----------



## pportnoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Well I managed to get suspended at the MSI forum for 4 days because I kept badgering MSI about their refusal to acknowledge this board or all bioses issued both official and beta are imcompatable with the Samsung 950 PRO m.2 NVMe drive. Nobody but nobaody has been acknowledged to have installed that drive on the X370 Titanium. They kept giving me a false solution: Installing samsungs driver during my windows 10 PRO installation. That is an impossibility as the driver is in the form of an executable that can only work in an up and running windows partition or drive. I called Samsung technical support and they explicitly stated their driver can not be installed during windows installation and is strictly for post-installation performance enhancement. MSI refuses to acknowledge this and I called them out on this on their forum.For this I was banned for being "insulting"to moderators.I only criticized the moderators for censoring my previous post that pointed out my problems and the deception I was getting from MSI technical support. I finally gave up on resolving this issue with MSI .I put up the drive for sale and bought a 960 EVO m.2 NVMe drive . It is known to be compatible with the Titanium and I did a successful install a few hours ago.
> Right now I am running four 8 GB dimm modules at 2400mhz. I am hoping with AMD'swork on expanding speed capabilities I will eventually egt to at least 2666mhz. I have noticed on Cinebench 15.38 that if I downclock the cpu to 3.2 or 3.4 GHZ I get a slightly better cpu score than at 3,7 or 3.75 GHZ. The cpu seems to optimize better with lower thermals. I do have decent cooling capability with my Alphacool Eisbahr 360 expandable aio system. I think the performance delta and the thermal delta converge at a lower mhz than many would care to acknowledge. I still love the power of this cpu and have zero regrets buying it. I have an 1800X.


I have got 950 PRO m.2 running on my X370 Titanium. I've actually got both 960 PRO and 950 PRO at the same time.



There is one thing: I'm running 960 PRO in the first m.2 slot (the one that had a shield) and 950 in the second. 960 is a bit faster that's why I've decided to run it on PCIe 3x4.


----------



## Seacow8404

Just picked this up from my local Fry's which literally just got them in this morning











Surprisingly they had the Asus CH6 in too right after I left the store.


----------



## skline00

WOW Seacow8404. Looks good!


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyranids*
> 
> Alright, this morning I decided to check the QVL for RAM in this motherboard against the RAM I actually have.
> 
> RAM I have: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232217&cm_re=F4-3200C14D-16GVK-_-20-232-217-_-Product
> QVL: G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GVK DDR4 3200 3200 Samsung 1.35v SS 8GB √ √
> 
> So what do I have to do at this point to get my products to work as intended? Are the memory controllers on Ryzen weak? This processor is a 1700... But I am surprised that it would do 2933 with even tighter than stock timings no questions asked, both stock and OC'd to 4GHz, but then not even post at 3200 regardless of timings.


Mine was not on the qvl had zero issues. You can look at your memory in bios, does it see all the correct settings?


----------



## Tyranids

Yes. Loading XMP or setting everything manually makes no difference either, no post at 3200MHz. It doesn't matter how high I put DRAM voltage or NB voltage as well, the board never posts above 2933. I know this kit works at rated speeds because it did work previously on a gigabyte board (also AM4 but with an 1800x)


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsupial*
> 
> so got my components together, updated etc..everything seems to be working alright. my board beeps 7 times every time it boots! any ideas?
> 
> amd ryzen x1800 (running stock 3.6ghz for now)
> msi x370 xpower gaming titanium (1.10 bios)
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) Model F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW (running at 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 1.33v)
> msi gtx660 2gb oc
> MyDigitalSSD 240GB (256GB) BP5e 80mm SATA III 6G M.2 2280 NGFF SSD Solid State Drive (Bullet Proof 5 Eco)
> wd black 1tb 6gbs hd
> 
> winspy10 64bit
> 
> temps are weird running 50c at idle but then after gaming yesterday still 53c then dropped to 29c at idle so idk what the hell is going on there


7 long beeps usually means it's unstable from my experience


----------



## skline00

I've stayed at DDR2400 speed until an updated BIOS is released.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsupial*
> 
> so got my components together, updated etc..everything seems to be working alright. my board beeps 7 times every time it boots! any ideas?
> 
> amd ryzen x1800 (running stock 3.6ghz for now)
> msi x370 xpower gaming titanium (1.10 bios)
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) Model F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW (running at 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 1.33v)
> msi gtx660 2gb oc
> MyDigitalSSD 240GB (256GB) BP5e 80mm SATA III 6G M.2 2280 NGFF SSD Solid State Drive (Bullet Proof 5 Eco)
> wd black 1tb 6gbs hd
> 
> winspy10 64bit
> 
> temps are weird running 50c at idle but then after gaming yesterday still 53c then dropped to 29c at idle so idk what the hell is going on there


What cpu cooler are you using?


----------



## phillyd

Has anyone else tried messing with the Mystic Light features? The light strip by the audio components glows yellow for me regardless of how I set the LED's in the gaming app. The gaming app also has like no options for RGB customization.


----------



## wmunn

my understanding of the LEDs on this board , they are a fixed color, and through the rgb port on the board, you can add led strips which are what is controlled via the software you mention.

I have a strip of lights to install on mine, but haven't gotten around to it yet, as I had been fighting a bunch of ddr4 issues until now. I finally have it running with a pair of g.skill fortis sticks in it. only 2400 mhz, while I wait for G.skill to RMA my rgb ram.


----------



## vrdelta

Anyone know what version 1.2 bios brings? It has a build date of 3/13/2017 and I can't find it on MSI's site as 1.1 is the only one listed. Just wanted to make sure this is the latest and greatest.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

The most recent BIOS is 1.31 available from their FTP site. I am running it and it is stable. They haven't released any notes on this version, but from what I understand they were working on improving compatibility. This still runs the original AMD AGESA code. MSI is just now starting to release updated BIOS builds with the most recent AGESA code. Hoping the Titanium sees that update sometime this coming week.

http://msi-ftp.de:8080/login.html?lang=english


----------



## vrdelta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> The most recent BIOS is 1.31 available from their FTP site. I am running it and it is stable. They haven't released any notes on this version, but from what I understand they were working on improving compatibility. This still runs the original AMD AGESA code. MSI is just now starting to release updated BIOS builds with the most recent AGESA code. Hoping the Titanium sees that update sometime this coming week.
> 
> http://msi-ftp.de:8080/login.html?lang=english


Thanks for the link. Is there a guest login for that site?


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Just click the login link and you login as a guest (anonymous) which doesn't require a password.


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdelta*
> 
> Thanks for the link. Is there a guest login for that site?


you can just sign in as anonymous and it will let you download the files.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pportnoy*
> 
> I have got 950 PRO m.2 running on my X370 Titanium. I've actually got both 960 PRO and 950 PRO at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> There is one thing: I'm running 960 PRO in the first m.2 slot (the one that had a shield) and 950 in the second. 960 is a bit faster that's why I've decided to run it on PCIe 3x4.


The second slotisasat m.2slot .Itis NOT meant for the m.2 NVME drives and accepts a sata m.2 which has a second notch in it that the NVMe drives do not have. So I would like to know how you managed to run it in a sata m.2 slot.It could physically damage either the port or your drive. I have to say I am skeptical of what you are saying. And you had no issues with installing the 950 PRO when MSI said it rquired the samsung driverto install it??? Your credibility on this issue isvery low from my perspective.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pportnoy*
> 
> I have got 950 PRO m.2 running on my X370 Titanium. I've actually got both 960 PRO and 950 PRO at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> There is one thing: I'm running 960 PRO in the first m.2 slot (the one that had a shield) and 950 in the second. 960 is a bit faster that's why I've decided to run it on PCIe 3x4.


I find your statement incredulous for the following reason: The second m.2 slot is not for NVME drives it is for m.2 Sata drives. M.2 Sata drives have a second physical notch in them that NVME m.2 drives do not have. That would indicate that the sata m.2 port could NOT possibly work with the NVME drive. The manual indicates in it that the second m.2 slot is a sata slot. Please explain if you can. And you had NO install issues with the 950 PRO, when I found others on the MSI forum with the same install issues that I had.


----------



## Necessity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The second m.2 slot is not for NVME drives it is for m.2 Sata drives.


You are mixing it up with mSATA.
Titanium, indeed, has two M.2 slots (and no mSATA).


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> The most recent BIOS is 1.31 available from their FTP site. I am running it and it is stable. They haven't released any notes on this version, but from what I understand they were working on improving compatibility. This still runs the original AMD AGESA code. MSI is just now starting to release updated BIOS builds with the most recent AGESA code. Hoping the Titanium sees that update sometime this coming week.
> 
> http://msi-ftp.de:8080/login.html?lang=english


Thank you so much for the link! I was able to update my BIOS on my MSI X370 Titanium from 1.1 to 1.31. The biggest impact is I am now able to run my ram at 2933 solid. 3200 still crashes.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necessity*
> 
> You are mixing it up with mSATA.
> Titanium, indeed, has two M.2 slots (and no mSATA).


The PCIE 3.0 is PCIE only "NVME" where as the PCIE 2.0 m.2 is both PCIE "NVME" or SATA.

Edit: I lied


----------



## sydefekt

Got my 1700 to 4016mhz at 1.41v & LLC 3. Voltage reading as 1.43 by CPUz. I'm going to downclock for daily use and stick to around 3.8.

http://valid.x86.fr/v43mtb


----------



## pportnoy

Quote:


> I find your statement incredulous for the following reason: The second m.2 slot is not for NVME drives it is for m.2 Sata drives. M.2 Sata drives have a second physical notch in them that NVME m.2 drives do not have. That would indicate that the sata m.2 port could NOT possibly work with the NVME drive. The manual indicates in it that the second m.2 slot is a sata slot. Please explain if you can. And you had NO install issues with the 950 PRO, when I found others on the MSI forum with the same install issues that I had.


Well, before finding statements "incredulous" I recommend actually reading the manual.
NVMe is simply a logical interface/protocol/specification that allows a SSD drive to operate via PCIe bus. So, let's look at the manual, which clearly says that M2_1 slot supports PCIe 3.0x4 and M2_2 slot supports PCIe 2.0x4:


And here we go again:


So nope, the manual does not indicate what you are saying.

I don't even know how to address the second part of your response (_you had NO install issues with the 950 PRO, when I found others on the MSI forum with the same install issues that I had._). Well, if I don't have issues it does not mean others never will. Here's an analogy: if I can walk straight and not hit my head on different objects around me, it does not mean that others are not banging their foreheads on every wall (but if you go to the ER everyone is going to be like "_well, everyone is doing that, you see, here's an ER full of people that have the same problem I do so don't tell me that walking without banging my head on every wall is the norm_").

Now to the technical side of things, I had no problem running it because I:

Run Windows 10.
Have Windows 10 boot mode enabled in BIOS.
My Windows 10 install image has Samsung NVMe controller drivers slipstreamed into it.


----------



## wmunn

I had no problems whatsoever installing windows 10 on my nvme drive either. The key is to download the latest image from Microsoft using their media creation tool, this will ensure you get all the latest drivers and windows updates rolled into your install media.


----------



## saeedkunna

i got my MSI + 1700 today i have been tying to install windows 10 on samsung 950 pro nvme with no sucsess the intallation will start and finsh but after that windows wont boot ,do you think i should update the bios? mine is on version 110 .


----------



## wmunn

I just did some digging around about the samsung 950 pro nvme drives, and it appears there is a driver package that either needs to be slipstreamed into the windows installation media, or you can provide it during windows setup.

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25165/Intel-Rapid-Storage-Technology-Intel-RST-RAID-Driver
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> i got my MSI + 1700 today i have been tying to install windows 10 on samsung 950 pro nvme with no sucsess the intallation will start and finsh but after that windows wont boot ,do you think i should update the bios? mine is on version 110 .


Did you use the microsoft media creation tool to prepare your windows 10 installation media?


----------



## BuZADAM

I read some people comment about msi x370 xpower titanium motherboard. Some people say msi used cheap niko mosfet, and niko not good for top tier xpower titanium mb. Some people say no issue with niko mosfet.

What thinking WHO using x370 xpower user at in this thread ?


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> I read some people comment about msi x370 xpower titanium motherboard. Some people say msi used cheap nikon mosfet, and nikon not good for top tier xpower titanium mb. Some people say no issue with nikon mosfet.
> 
> What thinking WHO using x370 xpower user at in this thread ?


Not Nikon, Niko

Anyways, the Niko parts used in the power circuit for the CPU and chipset are a non issue, the circuit design is more than adequate for any current Ryzen overclock, and still has enough margin to handle future processors on the AM4 socket lifecycle to come. (i.e. Zen+ Zen2 etc)

I can attest that the mosfets and caps on my VRM circuits are not exceeding 40 c temperatures even when heavily overclocked on my 1800x processor. I have run prime and OCCP for hours on end and no failures and circuits are 40 - 42 C after being put under strain like that.

There have been other knowledgeable folks here at overclock.net who have stated the same, the Niko parts are of no concern.

Here is a good question, those who are making a big deal out of this particular brand of component being used, how many of them even have a clue what those parts do?

Yes, there was a rash of Niko components being used in Z series boards causing a problem, however they were being used improperly per their design sheets, and lead to failures. The parts in this case are different, and operating well within their design parameters.

The only criticism I can relate to the X370 Titanium would be the price premium for what they have delivered. Considering this, the onboard LEDs are only white in color, and the software to control them is not completely finished, and doesn't work with g.skill memory RGB kits, or Aura strips.

The other area of focus that seems to be an issue for folks is the lack of Bios updates so far. I know they are working on it ,as the betas are up to 1.3
Just a few days ago MSI announced A-XMP profile availability coming soon, but still no idea when official updates are coming. Also Agesa code from AMD needs to be updated. They have a lot on their plate right now supporting all these new boards though, so I am sure things will come together eventually.


----------



## os2wiz

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pportnoy*
> 
> Well, before finding statements "incredulous" I recommend actually reading the manual.
> NVMe is simply a logical interface/protocol/specification that allows a SSD drive to operate via PCIe bus. So, let's look at the manual, which clearly says that M2_1 slot supports PCIe 3.0x4 and M2_2 slot supports PCIe 2.0x4:
> 
> 
> And here we go again:
> 
> 
> So nope, the manual does not indicate what you are saying.
> 
> I don't even know how to address the second part of your response (_you had NO install issues with the 950 PRO, when I found others on the MSI forum with the same install issues that I had._). Well, if I don't have issues it does not mean others never will. Here's an analogy: if I can walk straight and not hit my head on different objects around me, it does not mean that others are not banging their foreheads on every wall (but if you go to the ER everyone is going to be like "_well, everyone is doing that, you see, here's an ER full of people that have the same problem I do so don't tell me that walking without banging my head on every wall is the norm_").
> 
> Now to the technical side of things, I had no problem running it because I:
> 
> Run Windows 10.
> Have Windows 10 boot mode enabled in BIOS.
> My Windows 10 install image has Samsung NVMe controller drivers slipstreamed into it.


Ok, I understand that I was incorrect, but the two notches on the m.2 sata drives then becomes a mystery. One thing I wish you could explain is how you incorporated the Samsung driver into your install.


----------



## os2wiz

I also run windows 10. I read numerous posts saying using the windows whql setting in bios would cause problems and many recommended not using that option.


----------



## marsupial

a corsair h60, i upgraded using two fans in push pull config, the fans are 79cfm instead of the 59cfm sent with the cooler


----------



## pportnoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I also run windows 10. I read numerous posts saying using the windows whql setting in bios would cause problems and many recommended not using that option.


This article explains the slipstreaming process: https://ndswanson.wordpress.com/2014/10/24/inject-drivers-to-windows-10-install-media/

The WHQL setting (or "secure boot") is important for booting from NVMe drive. The way Windows boots is different with "Secure Boot" enabled. The main difference is the fact that UEFI shell loads signed drivers into RAM before attempting to boot the system. It's exactly the moment when NVMe controller driver is loaded. Additional info on how Windows handles secure boot setting is available here: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh824987.aspx


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pportnoy*
> 
> This article explains the slipstreaming process: https://ndswanson.wordpress.com/2014/10/24/inject-drivers-to-windows-10-install-media/
> 
> The WHQL setting (or "secure boot") is important for booting from NVMe drive. The way Windows boots is different with "Secure Boot" enabled. The main difference is the fact that UEFI shell loads signed drivers into RAM before attempting to boot the system. It's exactly the moment when NVMe controller driver is loaded. Additional info on how Windows handles secure boot setting is available here: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh824987.aspx


I have it set to disabled in my bios, and it still installed and booted fine from my Intel 600p NVMe drive.....


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pportnoy*
> 
> This article explains the slipstreaming process: https://ndswanson.wordpress.com/2014/10/24/inject-drivers-to-windows-10-install-media/
> 
> The WHQL setting (or "secure boot") is important for booting from NVMe drive. The way Windows boots is different with "Secure Boot" enabled. The main difference is the fact that UEFI shell loads signed drivers into RAM before attempting to boot the system. It's exactly the moment when NVMe controller driver is loaded. Additional info on how Windows handles secure boot setting is available here: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh824987.aspx


Fine I do not understand all the jargon in the reference article you gave me.You can not extract the Samsung executable to anything useful .It gives you a bunch of u files what ever they are. You do need .inf and .ini files I believe.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I just did some digging around about the samsung 950 pro nvme drives, and it appears there is a driver package that either needs to be slipstreamed into the windows installation media, or you can provide it during windows setup.
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25165/Intel-Rapid-Storage-Technology-Intel-RST-RAID-Driver
> Did you use the microsoft media creation tool to prepare your windows 10 installation media?


I am sure he did. I did. No one has expained how to properly extract the drivers from the samsung .exe installation file. I used winrar and I got a bunch of u files whatever the crap u files are. I need an .inf file and a.ini file . Where they are and how to extract them is a mystery that no one has explained in terms I can understand.


----------



## saeedkunna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I just did some digging around about the samsung 950 pro nvme drives, and it appears there is a driver package that either needs to be slipstreamed into the windows installation media, or you can provide it during windows setup.
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25165/Intel-Rapid-Storage-Technology-Intel-RST-RAID-Driver
> Did you use the microsoft media creation tool to prepare your windows 10 installation media?


no i used windows 10 thumb drive.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Ok, I understand that I was incorrect, but the two notches on the m.2 sata drives then becomes a mystery. One thing I wish you could explain is how you incorporated the Samsung driver into your install.


Both M.2 ports on this board are "M" Key. However the second M.2 port can also support a B&M keyed M.2. B&M ports "which this board doesn't have" can also support wifi cards. Which is why they make SATA M.2. Or B&M key M.2 ssds.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am sure he did. I did. No one has expained how to properly extract the drivers from the samsung .exe installation file. I used winrar and I got a bunch of u files whatever the crap u files are. I need an .inf file and a.ini file . Where they are and how to extract them is a mystery that no one has explained in terms I can understand.


Does your SSD show up in BIOS?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am sure he did. I did. No one has expained how to properly extract the drivers from the samsung .exe installation file. I used winrar and I got a bunch of u files whatever the crap u files are. I need an .inf file and a.ini file . Where they are and how to extract them is a mystery that no one has explained in terms I can understand.can NOT
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I just did some digging around about the samsung 950 pro nvme drives, and it appears there is a driver package that either needs to be slipstreamed into the windows installation media, or you can provide it during windows setup.
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25165/Intel-Rapid-Storage-Technology-Intel-RST-RAID-Driver
> Did you use the microsoft media creation tool to prepare your windows 10 installation media?
> 
> 
> 
> You can not provide the samung driver during the installation process,I know that as fact and from my own experience. The other guy gave a long winded explanation and a reference article,but it is still not clear how I do this and he is not explaining it in terms that I understand nor breaking it down into how I can extract the inf. and .ini files.
Click to expand...


----------



## motoray

i do not know why ppl keep buying ssd's that others are struggling with. Same reason i did not buy a chv6. Not trying to be a pita, but come on ppl. I was very patient and read through this thread and it payed off.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You can not provide the samung driver during the installation process,I know that as fact and from my own experience. The other guy gave a long winded explanation and a reference article,but it is still not clear how I do this and he is not explaining it in terms that I understand nor breaking it down into how I can extract the inf. and .ini files.


You shouldn't need the samsung drivers you just need the am4 raid driver form MSI's site during the windows 10 setup. I believe that is what he was saying about the Intel raid driver. That is all i needed to get an NVME drive to work on my Formula-Z it should be the same for newer boards with native m.2?


----------



## wmunn

The raid drivers should only be needed during and after setup if you are running 2 m.2 drives in a raid array.
Normal installation should not require that at all.
that being said, if you are using a windows 10 retail thumb drive, it may be lacking updates and drivers that are needed for the drive to work on your system. get a usb flash drive, and prepare it using the microsoft windows 10 media creation tool. it can be found at this link http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=691209

using that link select install windows on another device, select the usb flash drive as the destination device, and let it create and place the installation media onto the usb drive. use this thumbdrive instead of your regular windows usb stick. This ensures you have all the latest drivers, updates and patches to date. This will alleviate any concerns about what drivers are present or not. This is a good idea no matter what kind of computer you are setting up, as it saves a ton of time sitting through windows updates after the fact.


----------



## phillyd

I'm hoping the issues I'm having are fixed with future updates, but I'm currently having the following issues with this board:


I cannot enter the BIOS without clearing the CMOS if I'm overclocked. I press delete and it just goes to a black screen and does nothing. The PC boots and is prime and gaming stable.
The lights on the left side of the bottom of the board are always a dim yellow. The other lights on the board have color options, but I only have like 9 colors to choose from instead of an rgb wheel, and no color cycle effect or anything like that.
The Command Center software will not set the fan profiles I set unless I relaunch the program. Before the program is launched each startup, the default fan profiles are used.
Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm hoping the issues I'm having are fixed with future updates, but I'm currently having the following issues with this board:
> 
> 
> I cannot enter the BIOS without clearing the CMOS if I'm overclocked. I press delete and it just goes to a black screen and does nothing. The PC boots and is prime and gaming stable.
> The lights on the left side of the bottom of the board are always a dim yellow. The other lights on the board have color options, but I only have like 9 colors to choose from instead of an rgb wheel, and no color cycle effect or anything like that.
> The Command Center software will not set the fan profiles I set unless I relaunch the program. Before the program is launched each startup, the default fan profiles are used.
> Anybody have any suggestions?


What bios are you on?


----------



## os2wiz

In the boot choices yes but not when the bios first comes up


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> You shouldn't need the samsung drivers you just need the am4 raid driver form MSI's site during the windows 10 setup. I believe that is what he was saying about the Intel raid driver. That is all i needed to get an NVME drive to work on my Formula-Z it should be the same for newer boards with native m.2?


That is not what he said at all and I do not want a raid driver,I want to run as non-raid drive. You are inserting unnecessary variables into the equation. I want to know how to extract the driver properly from the executable file that Samsung provides for post-install performance improvement.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> What bios are you on?


1.1. I'm flashing to the newest one (1.31) now.


----------



## motoray

Ok so finally getting some time to sit down and play with clocks a bit. All i did so far was bump from 3.7 to 3.8 left my voltages 1.3vcore 1.05 nb still on LLC 4 for both. Prime blend temps would bounce around from 41-48C.. i guess depending on different loads being used. Still think my block is set too soft but temps are not too bad. Will make the push for 4.0 here in a bit.


----------



## skline00

I flashed to 1.31.last night and it enabled me to run my ram at 2933. I set the SOC at 1.1 but left the cpu voltage on auto. I'm running at 4Ghz with no problems.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> That is not what he said at all and I do not want a raid driver,I want to run as non-raid drive. You are inserting unnecessary variables into the equation. I want to know how to extract ce improvement.


I am not sure how to extract them but can upload them if you like. Try at your own risk. I must of read his post wrong sorry about that.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> I am not sure how to extract them but can upload them if you like. Try at your own risk. I must of read his post wrong sorry about that.


I have had the Samsung driver for over a week. Been there done that. Unless some one knows how to extract it properly or give mea detailed install routine based on their personal experience it is a waste of time. I know you are trying to help and I appreciate that. But at this point I need specific tangible support and nobody seems able or willing to give it.


----------



## os2wiz

Well smart ass.This thread did not exist when I bought my motherboard and cpu. First on launch day I bought a CH VI that would not post, I returned the brick 3 days later and bought the MSI Titanium on recommendation of the tech/sales person at Micro Center. He did not have any returns on this board, so I happily plunked down the money for this overpriced board. I have used Samsung ssds since they first came out without problem so then I bought the Samsung 950 PRO for this build. Could not get a proper install. This Ryzen build has been the most stressful of all my computer builds. I paid the price for bleeding edge technology. I realize I should have waited a month and most of the serious problems would have been ironed out. My mistake. But I do NOT need somebody gloating on the sidelines.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> I flashed to 1.31.last night and it enabled me to run my ram at 2933. I set the SOC at 1.1 but left the cpu voltage on auto. I'm running at 4Ghz with no problems.


Are there any added features in the new bios vs 1.1 that you can see?


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Are there any added features in the new bios vs 1.1 that you can see?


Just seems to handle memory better. 2933 was no problem.


----------



## motoray

Well so far seems happy 4.0 with 1.375Vcore 1.1V NB llc's at 4, more stress testing to be done. But not bad for a 1700.


----------



## saeedkunna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pportnoy*
> 
> This article explains the slipstreaming process: https://ndswanson.wordpress.com/2014/10/24/inject-drivers-to-windows-10-install-media/
> 
> The WHQL setting (or "secure boot") is important for booting from NVMe drive. The way Windows boots is different with "Secure Boot" enabled. The main difference is the fact that UEFI shell loads signed drivers into RAM before attempting to boot the system. It's exactly the moment when NVMe controller driver is loaded. Additional info on how Windows handles secure boot setting is available here: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh824987.aspx


this worked for me after enabling WHQL windows 10 booted from my samsung 950 nvme


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I had no problems whatsoever installing windows 10 on my nvme drive either. The key is to download the latest image from Microsoft using their media creation tool, this will ensure you get all the latest drivers and windows updates rolled into your install media.


Thanks! This fixed my Intel 750 freezing issues


----------



## orestesx

Anyone tried BIOS 1.41 yet or know where release notes are? Looks like it was just posted today.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orestesx*
> 
> Anyone tried BIOS 1.41 yet or know where release notes are? Looks like it was just posted today.


Where is it posted?

I checked the link referred to earlier in this thread and see a 1.32 which didn't work. 1.31 is the latest I see.

Can you post a link for 1.41?


----------



## MihlfMachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Where is it posted?
> 
> I checked the link referred to earlier in this thread and see a 1.32 which didn't work. 1.31 is the latest I see.
> 
> Can you post a link for 1.41?


Here you go https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=283344.msg1608502#msg1608502


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihlfMachine*
> 
> Here you go https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=283344.msg1608502#msg1608502


Let us know if anything noteworthy is changed. I am hesitant to try beta bios unless it has a good advantage. Hopefully official bios will come soon.


----------



## MihlfMachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Let us know if anything noteworthy is changed. I am hesitant to try beta bios unless it has a good advantage. Hopefully official bios will come soon.


A guy I work with downloaded a copy and pulled it apart with UBU Bios editor.

He said "the differences aside from attempts to get changes to stick within the UEFI during POST are only CPU microcode updates."

So perhaps this is the microcode update release?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihlfMachine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Where is it posted?
> 
> I checked the link referred to earlier in this thread and see a 1.32 which didn't work. 1.31 is the latest I see.
> 
> Can you post a link for 1.41?
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=283344.msg1608502#msg1608502
Click to expand...

Thank you for the link - I hesitate to try it because I'm quite happy with things as they are .


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihlfMachine*
> 
> A guy I work with downloaded a copy and pulled it apart with UBU Bios editor.
> 
> He said "the differences aside from attempts to get changes to stick within the UEFI during POST are only CPU microcode updates."
> 
> So perhaps this is the microcode update release?


If it is the microcode update it should not be beta right? Or is everything beta at this point.


----------



## MihlfMachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> If it is the microcode update it should not be beta right? Or is everything beta at this point.


I think it's safe to say that until MSI releases an official release rev. on their site, these are all beta's, and should be flashed at your own risk.


----------



## samsoundguy

Note for BIOS 1.41

updated bios to 1.31 and everything working and stable yesterday. Updated bios to 1.41 ran it and then I got CODE *D6* on the motherboard. I have two graphic cards R9 295x2 and R9 290X in crossfire. Would not post unless I removed my R9 295x2 and left only 290x and then posted.

Everything was running stable until update bios to 1.41

After I got my board to post I flashed bios back to 1.31

I can only assume that 1.41 bios update effected crossfire configs as it posts when I remove R9 295x2

I also wanted to make another note that it would not post with R9 295x2 as one card in the first slot, it would only post with R9 290X

So that's weird!

So whatever benefits that update brings it has some conflicts with video cards

Also Please note bios Version 1.1 both cards are working, same with bios 1.31

system config

RYZEN 7 1800x
MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM
32GB RAM TRIDENTZ F4-320016Q-32GTZB
silverlake 1500 watt PSU
R9 295x2 + R9 290x crossfire (waiting for new vega GPUs to upgrade)

RAM runs stable @ RAM Voltage 1.35 2400mhz anthing over that and it does not post
have not over clocked CPU yet as I am running on air cooler - waiting on Thermaltake AM4 Brackets

Please note I have 8pin cpu and also 4pin cpu power connected
I also have pcie 6pin on motherboard plug in.
I have a 1500watt PSU so that is plenty power for all components


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

BCLK is now adjustable with the 1.41 BIOS. (so it has been on the board the whole time, just not accessible)

A-XMP profile support has been improved, with the option to select from two possible profiles.

Additional memory overclock profiles have been added with preset timings and memory voltages.

and there's more.

You CANNOT reload prior saved profiles.

I was able to manually re-enter my prior CPU and memory settings and boot just fine. No luck getting over DDR4-2400 yet (I am running 4 sticks), but I will play with that more later.

Honestly, this BIOS and it's features is much closer to what I suspect most people would have been expecting from day 1.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> Note for BIOS 1.41
> 
> updated bios to 1.31 and everything working and stable yesterday. Updated bios to 1.41 ran it and then I got CODE *D6* on the motherboard. I have two graphic cards R9 295x2 and R9 290X in crossfire. Would not post unless I removed my R9 295x2 and left only 290x and then posted.
> 
> Everything was running stable until update bios to 1.41
> 
> After I got my board to post I flashed bios back to 1.31
> 
> I can only assume that 1.41 bios update effected crossfire configs as it posts when I remove R9 295x2
> 
> I also wanted to make another note that it would not post with R9 295x2 as one card in the first slot, it would only post with R9 290X
> 
> So that's weird!
> 
> So whatever benefits that update brings it has some conflicts with video cards
> 
> Also Please note bios Version 1.1 both cards are working, same with bios 1.31
> 
> system config
> 
> RYZEN 7 1800x
> MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM
> 32GB RAM TRIDENTZ F4-320016Q-32GTZB
> silverlake 1500 watt PSU
> R9 295x2 + R9 290x crossfire (waiting for new vega GPUs to upgrade)
> 
> RAM runs stable @ RAM Voltage 1.35 2400mhz anthing over that and it does not post
> have not over clocked CPU yet as I am running on air cooler - waiting on Thermaltake AM4 Brackets
> 
> Please note I have 8pin cpu and also 4pin cpu power connected
> I also have pcie 6pin on motherboard plug in.
> I have a 1500watt PSU so that is plenty power for all components


Have you tried booting with just the 290x, set all BIOS settings *including* Windows 10 WHQL support back to your prior settings, boot again into the BIOS, save your profile, and then try booting with your 295X2 in the primary slot? I know, a bit convoluted, but initial clean boot is in a mixed UEFI/Legacy mode. Windows 10 boot puts it into a secure UEFI boot mode which may resolve your issue (or may not...but it *might*)


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

I posted some pics (no screencap capability from the BIOS) of the new BIOS settings and the voltage control options in another thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/450#post_25961395


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I posted some pics (no screencap capability from the BIOS) of the new BIOS settings and the voltage control options in another thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/450#post_25961395


Thanks for all the info. Have you played with lower voltages or anything yet to see if new microcode has any effect on stability?


----------



## wmunn

I had been running the official 1.1 from new, waiting for an update to make it worth my time upgrading. Today I finally gave in and flashed this latest 1.41 beta, it flashed fine, and everything is working as before, no changes other than all the new options showing up.

I am waiting on G.Skill to replace a pair of faulty 3200 mhz trident sticks, once those come back I will make another attempt at hitting 3200 memory speeds. (right now I have a pair of G.skill fortis 2400 modules in here, and obviously it's not worth attempting to overclock them.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

I have not. My system was stable before running 3.85Ghz at 1.30 volts and still is. I have tested the Auto voltage and new settings have the voltages defaulting a tad higher so I will probably stick with my manual settings (but that means I lose the auto down-volting during low utilization, but I think that's a worthwhile trade-off to reduce peak temps).

The only thing I am really interested in is increasing my memory speed. Running 4 DIMMS makes that trickier. From what I am reading ProcODT (Processor On-Die Termination) may help. That manually sets termination resistance for the memory bus, which drops the more DIMMs you use (parallel circuit). I am just trying to find information on what values would be reasonable to test...

I did try both A-XMP profiles and one of the preset overclocks with no luck...but I didn't play with either the NB (SOC) voltage or the ProcODT setting.


----------



## wmunn

If anyone is wondering, the fortis modules appear to be their value based ram chips mounted on a plain module, with fortis branded stickers covering the chips. The chips in question are SK Hynix stepping 00h die count 1, single ranked, running 16-16-16-30 1T command rate. 1200.1 mhz DDR4-2400


----------



## samsoundguy

Ok status update

Tried bios 1.41
booted with R9 290x

booted to bios

Saved default settings

Connected R9 295x2 only slot 1

Same thing error *D6* motherboard code as long as I have the R9 295x2

Had to flash bios 1.31 to get my computer to post in order to use the R9 295x2

I want to note that the R9 295x2 is a duel GPU graphic card could this have something to do with why it won't post? Posts fine with just R9 290x in bios 1.41

Anyway Have to stick to Bios 1.31 for now

Please note I have R9 295x2 and R9 290x working in 3 way crossfire bios 1.31


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Be sure to submit a support ticket to MSI. There was a user on their forum reporting a similar issue with his Crossfire configuration so it doesn't appear to be specific to your config...


----------



## cssorkinman

I was curious about memory tuning features on the new bios - can you adjust tRAS and tRC?


----------



## wmunn

Here are the memory timings that can be set in 1.41 beta bios


----------



## timothymass

i bought a 32 gb kit of corsair dominator platinum 4 dimm and i can only get it to boot with one 8 gb dimm installed? ps i have the x370 titanium


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timothymass*
> 
> i bought a 32 gb kit of corsair dominator platinum 4 dimm and i can only get it to boot with one 8 gb dimm installed? ps i have the x370 titanium


Is your kit listed here https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM.html#support-mem ?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Is your kit listed here https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM.html#support-mem ?


I hope these memory lists are all tentative and only for those who are looking for guarantees right now, rather than you need to get this ram to ever hope to run 3200mhz ram of any kind.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> Note for BIOS 1.41
> 
> updated bios to 1.31 and everything working and stable yesterday. Updated bios to 1.41 ran it and then I got CODE *D6* on the motherboard. I have two graphic cards R9 295x2 and R9 290X in crossfire. Would not post unless I removed my R9 295x2 and left only 290x and then posted.
> 
> Everything was running stable until update bios to 1.41
> 
> After I got my board to post I flashed bios back to 1.31
> 
> I can only assume that 1.41 bios update effected crossfire configs as it posts when I remove R9 295x2
> 
> I also wanted to make another note that it would not post with R9 295x2 as one card in the first slot, it would only post with R9 290X
> 
> So that's weird!
> 
> So whatever benefits that update brings it has some conflicts with video cards
> 
> Also Please note bios Version 1.1 both cards are working, same with bios 1.31
> 
> system config
> 
> RYZEN 7 1800x
> MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM
> 32GB RAM TRIDENTZ F4-320016Q-32GTZB
> silverlake 1500 watt PSU
> R9 295x2 + R9 290x crossfire (waiting for new vega GPUs to upgrade)
> 
> RAM runs stable @ RAM Voltage 1.35 2400mhz anthing over that and it does not post
> have not over clocked CPU yet as I am running on air cooler - waiting on Thermaltake AM4 Brackets
> 
> Please note I have 8pin cpu and also 4pin cpu power connected
> I also have pcie 6pin on motherboard plug in.
> I have a 1500watt PSU so that is plenty power for all components


Well bad news for me. Tried to go to 1.41 and my BIOS got corrupted. Tried flashback with no success. Fortunately I still have my Asus Prime B350 plus mb. The MSI X370 Titanium will be RMA's to MSI.


----------



## timothymass

no it isnt i have the cmd32gx4m4c3000c15 i just got 16 gigs to work in single channel if i try the beta bios will this help me?
kinda sucks i spent 250 bucks on ram that isnt running.


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Well bad news for me. Tried to go to 1.41 and my BIOS got corrupted. Tried flashback with no success. Fortunately I still have my Asus Prime B350 plus mb. The MSI X370 Titanium will be RMA's to MSI.


it goes without saying here, if you are going to flash the bios, ALWAYS reset to bios defaults and reboot so that all settings are cleared and everything is running at stock speeds prior to flashing a bios file. Also, ALWAYS flash from within the bios if at all possible. NEVER flash inside windows as this can result in complete bricking of the board.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timothymass*
> 
> no it isnt i have the cmd32gx4m4c3000c15 i just got 16 gigs to work in single channel if i try the beta bios will this help me?
> kinda sucks i spent 250 bucks on ram that isnt running.


Yes it does, but the QVL is there for a reason on ..... Ryzen...lol. Other platforms it didn't seem to matter too much but so far AM4 seems different.

As for the bios update, I don't like beta bios experiments - too risky for me but I'm a sissy.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> it goes without saying here, if you are going to flash the bios, ALWAYS reset to bios defaults and reboot so that all settings are cleared and everything is running at stock speeds prior to flashing a bios file. Also, ALWAYS flash from within the bios if at all possible. NEVER flash inside windows as this can result in complete bricking of the board.


Agree. I flashed from M Flash in the BIOS not in Windows.


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Agree. I flashed from M Flash in the BIOS not in Windows.


sorry to hear it bricked on you. did you try the bios flashback correctly? there is a very specific process for that, formatting small usb flash drive as fat file system, specific file name for bios file, putting it in the correct usb port on the back panel, pressing the motherboard flashback button while you power it up. then wait for bios flashback led to turn off, will take quite a while to complete.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

So the 1.41 BIOS is kind of a mixed bag. I pulled two DIMMS to see what I could do with just the two since I still couldn't post over 2400. I could post the 2 @ 2933. So I put the two others back, reset the BIOS and rebooted in the BIOS setup. I reloaded my prior settings and I couldn't post. No matter what I tried I could not post above 2133 even though I have been running at 2400 since the 1.10 BIOS. I even tried flashing back to 1.31 and still no joy. Back to 1.41 and nothing mattered. swapped the DIMMS around, disconnected the power for a while...nada. So I pulled two DIMMS and am up and running at 2933.

16GB really is more than enough, but I am still a bit miffed even though I am running at a higher clock speed. Might just end up selling my extra DIMMS...


----------



## orestesx

Flashed 1.41, it went fine and it's stable, but fail to post at 2933 on my CMK16GX4M2B3000C15. Still at 2666


----------



## arpoet

whether this cpu temperature is normal?



The room temperature is 27Celsius.


----------



## sanjiro

Yes the temp you are seeing is normal.

The chips are reporting a higher temp than they are actually running.
AMD confirmed it was 20c above actual temp.

For some anecdotal evidence my 1800x was idling at 54 on air and hitting 85 under load
Now on water it idles at 54... but only hits 64 under load
All that in a serial loop with 2x 1080s and they are sitting at 32-34 no matter how hot that water is coming out of the cpu


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanjiro*
> 
> Yes the temp you are seeing is normal.
> 
> The chips are reporting a higher temp than they are actually running.
> AMD confirmed it was 20c above actual temp.
> 
> For some anecdotal evidence my 1800x was idling at 54 on air and hitting 85 under load
> Now on water it idles at 54... but only hits 64 under load
> All that in a serial loop with 2x 1080s and they are sitting at 32-34 no matter how hot that water is coming out of the cpu


so thats still 34 idle considering the 20 increase... still seems high to me. But i am on a custom loop, and have ~20c ambient. So i idle at 20c max load at 53-54 at 4ghz. About 42c max at 3.8.

On another note, anyone with m.2 problems try the new bios? I dont have the issue but i wonder if it will help those boot times for those that do.


----------



## sanjiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> so thats still 34 idle considering the 20 increase... still seems high to me. But i am on a custom loop, and have ~20c ambient. So i idle at 20c max load at 53-54 at 4ghz. About 42c max at 3.8.
> 
> On another note, anyone with m.2 problems try the new bios? I dont have the issue but i wonder if it will help those boot times for those that do.


I am in Oz
Ambient room temp of 30+

I am on 1.31 and having no problems with m.2 (corsair 512gig)
But didn't have many with 1.1 so may have just got lucky

Unlike my ram (trident z RGB 32gig 3200MHz) which will not clock over 2400


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> so thats still 34 idle considering the 20 increase... still seems high to me. But i am on a custom loop, and have ~20c ambient. So i idle at 20c max load at 53-54 at 4ghz. About 42c max at 3.8.


Keep in mind this is 8 cores in a small package so even modest amounts of waste energy increase temps quickly. A water loop has a lot of thermal capacity to keep idle temps down, but at higher loads for a long duration temps will eventually catch up to you unless you plenty of radiator to extract the heat. You would probably need to run a stress test for 30 minutes to saturate your coolant and find your max temps (you may have done so, this is just a general comment), whereas a normal air cooler will hit thermal saturation in as little as 5 minutes or so.


----------



## MihlfMachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> sorry to hear it bricked on you. did you try the bios flashback correctly? there is a very specific process for that, formatting small usb flash drive as fat file system, specific file name for bios file, putting it in the correct usb port on the back panel, pressing the motherboard flashback button while you power it up. then wait for bios flashback led to turn off, will take quite a while to complete.


You can actually press the button while your machine is powered off, and it'll power itself on, and start the flash (this is how I did it).


----------



## MihlfMachine

I updated to 1.41 without a hitch using flashback. It seems much more stable during POST this time.

Running stable at 3.975GHz and 1.34v around 28C idle, and 35-37C under load, water cooled. Having no issues with my m.2 NVMe Samsung 960 Pro 512gb
Memory is at 3200MHz 14-14-14-34, and voltage is set to auto, though it looks like it's sticking at 1.35v
I set my X-AMP profile to setting 2, which set the memory to 3200MHz, but I manually set the timing. Memory is G.Skill Trident RGB F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
Running nice and smooth so far. I'm at work, but when I get home I'm happy to screenshot my settings if anyone is interested.

I should edit to add that these settings are mostly from memory, and could be wrong. I'll try to grab some shots tonight.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanjiro*
> 
> I am in Oz
> Ambient room temp of 30+
> 
> I am on 1.31 and having no problems with m.2 (corsair 512gig)
> But didn't have many with 1.1 so may have just got lucky
> 
> Unlike my ram (trident z RGB 32gig 3200MHz) which will not clock over 2400


wow it is warm there lol. Too bad the RGB ram is having issues. I almost bought some but decided to play it safe.


----------



## sanjiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihlfMachine*
> 
> I updated to 1.41 without a hitch using flashback. It seems much more stable during POST this time.
> 
> Running stable at 3.975GHz and 1.34v around 28C idle, and 35-37C under load, water cooled. Having no issues with my m.2 NVMe Samsung 960 Pro 512gb
> Memory is at 3200MHz 14-14-14-34, and voltage is set to auto, though it looks like it's sticking at 1.35v
> I set my X-AMP profile to setting 2, which set the memory to 3200MHz, but I manually set the timing. Memory is G.Skill Trident RGB F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> Running nice and smooth so far. I'm at work, but when I get home I'm happy to screenshot my settings if anyone is interested.


Please do the screen shot, definitely interested


----------



## skline00

Well my MSI X370 Titanium is shipped Priority mail this morning for RMA to hopefully correct the BIOS flash.

In the meantime I re-installed the Asus Prime B350 Plus mb but I'm using a single RX480. It had a new BIOS ugrade 2 days ago and it must have some code upgrades because at stock the 1800x runs well AND I'm getting solid memory performance at 2933, though 3200 is not working.

I did notice that the Asus seems to have higher core voltage but I have it custom water cooled with the new EK AM4 EVO waterblock and 2 360mm slim rads dedicated solely to the cpu loop. I'm using an EK D5 vario 140 Pump res combo. I have 6 XSPC 1600 rpm fans connected to a 6 channel fan connector.

Since I've played around with both the MSI and Asus mb combo with this 1800x I notice overclocking overhead is MUCH more limited than my Intel 5960x or 6700k. Nonetheless, this Ryzen chip at least puts AMD in 'the field of play" vs the Bulldozer and Piledriver chips.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Well my MSI X370 Titanium is shipped Priority mail this morning for RMA to hopefully correct the BIOS flash.
> 
> In the meantime I re-installed the Asus Prime B350 Plus mb but I'm using a single RX480. It had a new BIOS ugrade 2 days ago and it must have some code upgrades because at stock the 1800x runs well AND I'm getting solid memory performance at 2933, though 3200 is not working.
> 
> I did notice that the Asus seems to have higher core voltage but I have it custom water cooled with the new EK AM4 EVO waterblock and 2 360mm slim rads dedicated solely to the cpu loop. I'm using an EK D5 vario 140 Pump res combo. I have 6 XSPC 1600 rpm fans connected to a 6 channel fan connector.
> 
> Since I've played around with both the MSI and Asus mb combo with this 1800x I notice overclocking overhead is MUCH more limited than my Intel 5960x or 6700k. Nonetheless, this Ryzen chip at least puts AMD in 'the field of play" vs the Bulldozer and Piledriver chips.


Best of luck with ur RMA. And yes over clocking is limited but it does not hold back the chip. Me n my bud were having some benchmark comparisons yesterday. His 5960x @4.2 lost to my 1700 even at only 3.9 @ 4.0 gave me a lil gap. So I'm absolutely stoked with the results even with the little over clocking it has.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> BCLK is now adjustable with the 1.41 BIOS. (so it has been on the board the whole time, just not accessible)
> 
> A-XMP profile support has been improved, with the option to select from two possible profiles.
> 
> Additional memory overclock profiles have been added with preset timings and memory voltages.
> 
> and there's more.
> 
> You CANNOT reload prior saved profiles.
> 
> I was able to manually re-enter my prior CPU and memory settings and boot just fine. No luck getting over DDR4-2400 yet (I am running 4 sticks), but I will play with that more later.
> 
> Honestly, this BIOS and it's features is much closer to what I suspect most people would have been expecting from day 1.


Yes the biosLOOKS upto snuff, but I am still stuck at 2400MHZ even when I use only 2 dimms instead of 4. Just can't figure what is my memory issue. I have tried in vain to find out if my Corsair Dominator dimms are Samsung B die,which is supposed to work with Ryzens's memory controller better and allow higher memory clocks. But absolutely no one can answermy question. I have the sku number and version number. SKU CMD 16GX4M2B3200C 16 . version number 4.24 .


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Guys how this board ?


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

FYI - MSI has pulled 1.41 due to unspecified concerns. Forum mods on the MSI forum suggest rolling back to 1.31

I was only able to get higher clocks with manual settings...none of the pre-canned profile options worked.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Guys how this board ?


Overall, I am very pleased with it. It's an extremely solid and well-made board. Power delivery is solid/stable and temps are good. The BIOS is a bit vanilla, but 1.41 addressed much of that (and was then pulled).

I started a thread on Reddit (AMD forum) asking for feedback on issues related to MB/Quality Control issues people have experienced with ANY AM4 MB. So far, no issues reported with the Titanium. I've looked and only was able to find a few complaints and only on NewEgg, and they obviously never even bothered to read the manual...


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Guys how this board ?


Awesome so far. A few ppl have the Mem freq prob. So grab a kit that has success and you will be good. Got mine on sale on Newegg cl15 for 134$


----------



## os2wiz

1.41 was pulled because it only recognized one gpu if you had 2 in crossfire. I am running it now with one gpu.It seems quite stable. I am not sure that I will rollback to 1.31. I will wait for the next relased beta.I found out today why I can not get above 2400mhz no mater what settings on my DDR 3200 dimms. It appears my chips are Samsung die E chips on the dimms. The ones most compatible with Ryzens IMC are die B chips. I have Corsair Dominator Platinums that I over paid $400 for 2 16GB kits at Micro Center. 3 weeks ago. Returning them tomorrow for an exchange for a sku with die B chips. They do have that 30 day return policy.


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Well my MSI X370 Titanium is shipped Priority mail this morning for RMA to hopefully correct the BIOS flash.
> 
> In the meantime I re-installed the Asus Prime B350 Plus mb but I'm using a single RX480. It had a new BIOS ugrade 2 days ago and it must have some code upgrades because at stock the 1800x runs well AND I'm getting solid memory performance at 2933, though 3200 is not working.
> 
> I did notice that the Asus seems to have higher core voltage but I have it custom water cooled with the new EK AM4 EVO waterblock and 2 360mm slim rads dedicated solely to the cpu loop. I'm using an EK D5 vario 140 Pump res combo. I have 6 XSPC 1600 rpm fans connected to a 6 channel fan connector.
> 
> Since I've played around with both the MSI and Asus mb combo with this 1800x I notice overclocking overhead is MUCH more limited than my Intel 5960x or 6700k. Nonetheless, this Ryzen chip at least puts AMD in 'the field of play" vs the Bulldozer and Piledriver chips.


Why the hell would you RMA a bad BIOS flash when you can use a USB stick on the back USB port (90 degree angle one) and then click the flashback button near the OC knob? You don't even need a CPU or RAM or GPU installed to do it.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> 1.41 was pulled because it only recognized one gpu if you had 2 in crossfire. I am running it now with one gpu.It seems quite stable. I am not sure that I will rollback to 1.31. I will wait for the next relased beta


The forum moderators stated otherwise and based on guidance from MSI they *strongly* recommended rolling back to 1.31

That said, MSI pushed 1.43 to their FTP server this afternoon:

http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?download&weblink=a7a6eed29b9fbec9bba0d41d8f2548bb&realfilename=7A31_143.zip


----------



## Seacow8404

Well after my main Radiator sprung a leak, I managed to get it going with a smurf temporary radiator. I have to say the Color matches the GTX FE cards very nicely. Haven't messed with the bios because I managed to get DDR4 3200 working with F4-3600C16D-16GTZR. Hesitant to overclock with this temporary radiator though. What bios is everyone using, 1.31?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seacow8404*
> 
> Well after my main Radiator sprung a leak, I managed to get it going with a smurf temporary radiator. I have to say the Color matches the GTX FE cards very nicely. Haven't messed with the bios because I managed to get DDR4 3200 working with F4-3600C16D-16GTZR. Hesitant to overclock with this temporary radiator though. What bios is everyone using, 1.31?


Nice looking setup . I'm still on bios 1.1 here. I have 4125 mhz all but locked down at 1.432 volts.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seacow8404*
> 
> Well after my main Radiator sprung a leak, I managed to get it going with a smurf temporary radiator. I have to say the Color matches the GTX FE cards very nicely. Haven't messed with the bios because I managed to get DDR4 3200 working with F4-3600C16D-16GTZR. Hesitant to overclock with this temporary radiator though. What bios is everyone using, 1.31?


How much overclock did you get with the old radiator? Or were you not able to? Have you thought about a modest overclock for now?


----------



## Seacow8404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> How much overclock did you get with the old radiator? Or were you not able to? Have you thought about a modest overclock for now?


Didn't get to try it out with the 420 rad, JB weld is drying







After I get it back in I'm going to see if I can hit 4.1 with a nice voltage for everyday use and see about hitting my rated ram speed. I got the 1700x from Fry's since it was $30 off, I'm thinking if it doesn't do 4.1 under 1.4v then I'm gonna return it and try again?







Anyone know if Fry's is iffy on the CPU returns?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanjiro*
> 
> Please do the screen shot, definitely interested


\

Could you let me know the sku and version number of the dimms you used. They must be Samsung B die chips on those dimms.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Keep in mind this is 8 cores in a small package so even modest amounts of waste energy increase temps quickly. A water loop has a lot of thermal capacity to keep idle temps down, but at higher loads for a long duration temps will eventually catch up to you unless you plenty of radiator to extract the heat. You would probably need to run a stress test for 30 minutes to saturate your coolant and find your max temps (you may have done so, this is just a general comment), whereas a normal air cooler will hit thermal saturation in as little as 5 minutes or so.


I have more rad than most lol(2x360+240), the only reason my temps are like that is block Delta due to how soft it is mounted. My loop temps are amazing.
And those temps are after hour+of p95
edit: and 52-54c at 4ghz peak load p95 is still darn good on this chip.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> I have more rad than most lol(2x360+240), the only reason my temps are like that is block Delta due to how soft it is mounted. My loop temps are amazing.
> And those temps are after hour+of p95
> edit: and 52-54c at 4ghz peak load p95 is still darn good on this chip.


That's way more than most. You could *almost* keep things below ambient temps with that kind of rig.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> That's way more than most. You could *almost* keep things below ambient temps with that kind of rig.


Nae no block on the market can do that. Delta will always take place, But i am going to leave this block soft seated until the monoblock comes out here very soon.

Edit: got screenshot of 4.0ghz p95 run with temp log?


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Oh, I it's not possible to get below ambient with water cooling. It's a matter of physics, but switch to gas with a compressor and all those radiators and it would be easy...noisy, and a power hog for cooling, but who wouldn't want a min A/C cooling their system? Hmm, market opportunity?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Oh, I it's not possible to get below ambient with water cooling. It's a matter of physics, but switch to gas with a compressor and all those radiators and it would be easy...noisy, and a power hog for cooling, but who wouldn't want a min A/C cooling their system? Hmm, market opportunity?


I've been thinking of plumbing in a 10 gallon tank of antifreeze sitting in a freezer into my custom loop. I'll add a thermostat that only opens when coolant temps are above the dew point in the room. ahhh pipe dreams


----------



## The L33t

PSA:MSI pulled all beta bios for the AM4 lineup. Users are advised to avoid flashing those. If you happend to be running one of those beta you are OK. Just avoid flashing any of the pulled bios if you have them stored or downloaded from elsewhere.


----------



## Mega Man

ill have to ketch up later, cant even keep up with ryzen thread :/ i r owners..... loving it !!! makes 3200 wiht NON b die ( i think ) memory easy .....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> PSA:MSI pulled all beta bios for the AM4 lineup. Users are advised to avoid flashing those. If you happend to be running one of those beta you are OK. Just avoid flashing any of the pulled bios if you have them stored or downloaded from elsewhere.


why ?
do you know


----------



## The L33t

On the MSI forum users where told it was agesa related. No more info was given at this time.


----------



## Mega Man

i thought i bookmarked the forum but cant find it, do you have a link ?

i did bookmark it .... but it is now a DOA link

so yea do you have a link please and rep plus thanks !


----------



## The L33t

Shure: https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php

Link with the relevant info(beta bios removal): https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=284112.7


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom2pro*
> 
> Why the hell would you RMA a bad BIOS flash when you can use a USB stick on the back USB port (90 degree angle one) and then click the flashback button near the OC knob? You don't even need a CPU or RAM or GPU installed to do it.


Sir: I tried everything you suggested and it DID NOT work.

As is obvious from MSI pulling the beta BIOS listing, there were problems.


----------



## jonzi

Bios 1.3 is up on the support page.

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM.html#down-bios


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> Shure: https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php
> 
> Link with the relevant info(beta bios removal): https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=284112.7


I never saw that post - and got banned for posting a NEW BIOS posted by MSI on their FTP site *after* that post went up and having the gall to complain that MSI should have their **** together and complaining to me was misplaced.

Then MSI posted BIOS updates for all AM4 boards to their official site - which don't seem to match prior BETA release versions so we have no idea where those fall in relation to the BETA releases.


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Sir: I tried everything you suggested and it DID NOT work. Why the nasty attitude?
> 
> As is obvious from MSI pulling the beta BIOS listing, there were problems.


No harm intended, did you pull CMOS battery, short contacts and remove ATX power for at least five minutes? These AM4 boards have a tendency to hold onto life for quite a while.

If it still wouldn't post, it wasn't a bad flash, as there is a micro on the board that does that with flashback, which as was mentioned functions without a CPU, RAM or GPU.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom2pro*
> 
> No harm intended, did you pull CMOS battery, short contacts and remove ATX power for at least five minutes? These AM4 boards have a tendency to hold onto life for quite a while.
> 
> If it still wouldn't post, it wasn't a bad flash, as there is a micro on the board that does that with flashback, which as was mentioned functions without a CPU, RAM or GPU.


So what was eventually revealed by Mods on the MSI forum (but not posted in such a way as to make it easily found by readers) is that the AGESA code had an issue causing permanent lock-ups of systems. That is why MSI rushed to pull it and all 1.4x releases based on that code. Had they been more forthcoming with that information sooner it could have saved some grief, especially since MSI posted a 1.43 BIOS well after initial vague statements about 1.41 issues. It may very well have bricked the *CPU*.

Reports from the same Mods are that nothing (flashback included) can recover from the failure.


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> So what was eventually revealed by Mods on the MSI forum (but not posted in such a way as to make it easily found by readers) is that the AGESA code had an issue causing permanent lock-ups of systems. That is why MSI rushed to pull it and all 1.4x releases based on that code. Had they been more forthcoming with that information sooner it could have saved some grief, especially since MSI posted a 1.43 BIOS well after initial vague statements about 1.41 issues. It may very well have bricked the *CPU*.
> 
> Reports from the same Mods are that nothing (flashback included) can recover from the failure.


If it bricked the CPU, MSI is going to be in a world of hurt... I understand the CH6 Brickings was pretty rough for Asus, but imagine if they took out the CPU also! Ouch.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom2pro*
> 
> If it bricked the CPU, MSI is going to be in a world of hurt... I understand the CH6 Brickings was pretty rough for Asus, but imagine if they took out the CPU also! Ouch.


Yeah, I am not sure about that but since it is CPU microcode...how does it self destruct? But it sounded really bad and I really don't know the specifics. Since the code was from AMD, I suspect they will end up footing the bill in the long run.


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Yeah, I am not sure about that but since it is CPU microcode...how does it self destruct? But it sounded really bad and I really don't know the specifics. Since the code was from AMD, I suspect they will end up footing the bill in the long run.


Not really, as I understand it, AMD gives EVERYONE the same AGESA code and it's up to them to merge it into their existing codebase... This updated AGESA code has been used fine by other board vendors for quite a while, so it seems MSI screwed up here.


----------



## Orphantears

I have the BIOS 1.31 beta. Should I go with the official 1.3 release instead? Rocking 4.0 GHz stable with 1.35 vcore (1800X).
Just cant get above 2400 MHz on my RAM (4x8GB 3200MHz Corsair Dominator Chroma)...


----------



## motoray

I'm sticking 1.1 until the dust settles. Not playing guessing games with my hardware.


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orphantears*
> 
> I have the BIOS 1.31 beta. Should I go with the official 1.3 release instead? Rocking 4.0 GHz stable with 1.35 vcore (1800X).
> Just cant get above 2400 MHz on my RAM (4x8GB 3200MHz Corsair Dominator Chroma)...


I WinMerged between the two, less than 20% difference, and from the resident overlord at MSI Forums, they (MSI) took the best of 1.31 and used it to make 1.3, so I think 1.3 is a little older than 1.31, choice is up to you.


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> I'm sticking 1.1 until the dust settles. Not playing guessing games with my hardware.


Yeah this is why I never touched the BETAs... You never know, even people who have no issues doesn't guarantee everyone will follow suit... For example, not everyone who Flashed to 1.41 got bricked and are running fine, this could cause average joe to think it's safe, then KABOOM, Murphy's law smacks you up side the face.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> I'm sticking 1.1 until the dust settles. Not playing guessing games with my hardware.


Bingo!

I wait at least a week after a production BIOS release, then read the message boards, etc. If things look stable at that point, I flash . . . and not a minute sooner.


----------



## Seacow8404

My 1700x doesn't want to hit 4.0ghz without insane voltages but my RAM is pretty much plug and play 3200. Does anyone know of a way to overclock the ram? I have DDR4 3600's and was wanting to push it.

Also I noticed something odd as I was overclocking. I started at 3700 and got all the way up to 3.9ghz pretty easy at 1.31v, with small voltage bumps. But, the jump to 4.0ghz needed 1.45v just to finish cinebench! I proceeded to downclock to 3.9ghz and set the voltage down to 1.31v again, but this time it would not finish cinebench at all, and it would even have trouble posting at times. So I reset the cmos and dialed in 3.9 @ 1.31v and viola, magically stable again. This got me thinking, doing incremental increases seems to make things more and more unstable. So I reset the cmos again and dialed in 4.0ghz @ 1.42v and viola, now I was able to finish Cinebench.

Has anyone else noticed things being more forgiving after a clean cmos reset? I'm on a 1700x and this is all with DDR4 3600 btw.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seacow8404*
> 
> My 1700x doesn't want to hit 4.0ghz without insane voltages but my RAM is pretty much plug and play 3200. Does anyone know of a way to overclock the ram? I have DDR4 3600's and was wanting to push it.
> 
> Also I noticed something odd as I was overclocking. I started at 3700 and got all the way up to 3.9ghz pretty easy at 1.31v, with small voltage bumps. But, the jump to 4.0ghz needed 1.45v just to finish cinebench! I proceeded to downclock to 3.9ghz and set the voltage down to 1.31v again, but this time it would not finish cinebench at all, and it would even have trouble posting at times. So I reset the cmos and dialed in 3.9 @ 1.31v and viola, magically stable again. This got me thinking, doing incremental increases seems to make things more and more unstable. So I reset the cmos again and dialed in 4.0ghz @ 1.42v and viola, now I was able to finish Cinebench.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed things being more forgiving after a clean cmos reset? I'm on a 1700x and this is all with DDR4 3600 btw.


Cinebench does not make it stable. My first attempt at 4.0 at 1.35v ran cinebench and an hour of p95. Then I ran cinebench again and crashed. Ended at 1.375v so make sure you do more testing. Not every chip is lucky which is why I went with a 1700, mine is pretty good but not the best.


----------



## oliverkx

Using G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Model F4-3200C14D-32GVR
(probably dual rank)

- Gigabyte Mobo - stock BIOS --> ram was running at 2133 MHz max.
- MSI Titanium w. 1.1 BIOS --> had ram running at 2400 MHz max.
- MSI Titanium w. 1.31 beta --> ram running at 2667 MHz max.

sticking with 1.31 for now...


----------



## motoray

We should get a list of successful ram setups on the first post to help ppl out.... Can we make that happen?


----------



## THUMPer1

WOW bad AGESA code. bad bad bad.

It just keeps looking worse.


----------



## Jrazmaster

i run beta bios 1.41 just fine , setup oc at 4ghz with 1700x run everything smooth, cinebench 1736cb and pass aida64 stress test.http://valid.x86.fr/uce6a3 1.331v vcore


----------



## MihlfMachine

Has anyone torn apart the BIOS to see if the stable 1.3 reflects updated AGESA code?


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

No need. I installed the official 1.30 version and in the BIOS it shows as having the same AGESA code version (xxxx1105 vs xxxx111c) as the 1.3x beta releases.


----------



## skline00

Doom2pro: Thank you for the additional advice.

Luckily for me my CPU is running fine in my Asus Prime B360 Plus mb..

Didn't mind shipping the MSI X370 Titanium out for RMA. They are in Walnut Creek, California and I sent it priority mail. Since I have the system up and running with the Asus mb I'm lucky. Appears like my 1800x was not harmed.

What is sad is that the Beta 1.31 BIOS flashed like a charm. It's just that 1.41 that caused problems. BTW, I also took out the CMOS battery etc and waited. Did no good.

I'm glad MSI released 1.3 officially. Hopefully that will be on my mb when they return it.


----------



## lowdog

UGH!!.......but the 1.43 beta booted quickly, had better memory compatibility and more bios options - blk adjustments etc and newer agesa code........but MSI give us a better stable bios with updated code and memory compatibility that boots quickly soon please because this 1.3 business is very tiresome and I have spent enough $$$$$$$ on memory kits now to last me a lifetime


----------



## lowdog

Update, the mod darkhawk on MSI forums said to one user who had flashed to 1.43 bios successfully that it would probably be OK to stay on that bios.....the problem with the bios would happen straight after the flash (something bricked) but if the flash was ok then it's Ok to stay on the bios.


----------



## os2wiz

Well friends congratualations. We have all protected our systems from MSI folly. Their whole line of bios development after 1.31 was an inccrrect implementation of Agesa. So now we will have to wait another 2 weeks or so before we get the proper Agesa memory fixes to allow higher clock speeds,unless we are able to afford replacing our memory with the elusive Samsung B-die dimms. I went to Micro center today expecting to do just that. I was going to return my Corsair Dominator Platinum memory which is Samsung E-die and can not get above 2400mhz with either two dimms or four. The guy who sold me the memory said wait until Friday there should be a new bios release with up to date Agesa code. I do not believe he was aware of them pulling all the beta bioses above 1.31 though. I will see Friday, I am very skeptical though. I will be in Micro Center Friday when the G.Skill Flare X Ryzen compatible memory arrives and exchange my 32 GB for 32 GB of their DDR4 3200 Flare X memory. I should get some money back as the Corsair memory costed $380 plus tax.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> UGH!!.......but the 1.43 beta booted quickly, had better memory compatibility and more bios options - blk adjustments etc and newer agesa code........but MSI give us a better stable bios with updated code and memory compatibility that boots quickly soon please because this 1.3 business is very tiresome and I have spent enough $$$$$$$ on memory kits now to last me a lifetime


I noticed you were on the MSI site the same time as me. For some strange reason,a lot of times the download area for our board is inaccessible


----------



## MihlfMachine

I went from 1.41 to 1.3. I was able to get to 2933MHz on the memory on 1.41. On 1.3 I cannot get higher than 2400MHz. I've left the CPU alone for now to eliminate any issues, but so far this version hasn't been the greatest for me.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Update, the mod darkhawk on MSI forums said to one user who had flashed to 1.43 bios successfully that it would probably be OK to stay on that bios.....the problem with the bios would happen straight after the flash (something bricked) but if the flash was ok then it's Ok to stay on the bios.


He then followed-up that he really didn't know and it was only a guess, and that MSI would probably recommend flashing back to 1.3x...

The forum isn't even officially supported by MSI, so take anything from there with a grain of salt.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Doom2pro: Thank you for the additional advice.
> 
> Luckily for me my CPU is running fine in my Asus Prime B360 Plus mb..
> 
> Didn't mind shipping the MSI X370 Titanium out for RMA. They are in Walnut Creek, California and I sent it priority mail. Since I have the system up and running with the Asus mb I'm lucky. Appears like my 1800x was not harmed.
> 
> What is sad is that the Beta 1.31 BIOS flashed like a charm. It's just that 1.41 that caused problems. BTW, I also took out the CMOS battery etc and waited. Did no good.
> 
> I'm glad MSI released 1.3 officially. Hopefully that will be on my mb when they return it.


Let us know how the RMA goes. For as much as we spend on the board, warranty service should be prompt...


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Let us know how the RMA goes. For as much as we spend on the board, warranty service should be prompt...


Don't kid yourself, they are like any other company, there is a process to follow, and it will move only as fast as that process determines. Best you can do is send it to them via a faster method to knock a few days off the turnaround.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> No need. I installed the official 1.30 version and in the BIOS it shows as having the same AGESA code version (xxxx1105 vs xxxx111c) as the 1.3x beta releases.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Let us know how the RMA goes. For as much as we spend on the board, warranty service should be prompt...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't kid yourself, they are like any other company, there is a process to follow, and it will move only as fast as that process determines. Best you can do is send it to them via a faster method to knock a few days off the turnaround.
Click to expand...

I have over 100 builds out there with MSI boards in them - 2003 to present. I have only RMA'd 2 of them - one was purchased used and had a beta bios on it that went bonkers , the other broke something in the socket area * heavy air cooler*.

Both times they accepted my request within a few hours, and the entire process took 10 days from request to receiving a fully functional replacement . Nebraska to California shipping.

I have 2 Asus boards , both CHV-Z's one has been rma'd twice, the other the NIC is currently dead in it but I'm running a card in it's sted. The first RMA took almost 2 months, the second was about 18 days.


----------



## skline00

I sent it Priority mail so they should have it soon.


----------



## marsupial

ok so this is new...just toying around with the command center app and program on pc. temperature problems have been fairly consistent but off the entire time...in bios usually readys 30c give or take, through the command center program it is usually 50c give or take. connected my android through the app, and now i am getting very buggy temps from the program, one read 128c. reboot into bios still 30c there so ok...restart and open the app next reads 4c...hahaha thanks amd, its either chilling like a villian or frying up some eggs! all with in seconds! 

oh just updated to 1.30 bios yesterday


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

I wouldn't trust the command center app. Download the latest beta release of HWinfo64 to get accurate measurements. The 50c / 30c sound about right. If you have an "X" series processor, AMD adds 20c to actual core temps (for fan profiles from what they say) hence the reason for the 20c delta.


----------



## NYU87

Thinking of picking up 1800x and this motherboard. I've been reading about memory compatibility issues with all AM4 mobos. Is it possible to get 3200MHz with 32GB (4x8GB)?


----------



## sanjiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYU87*
> 
> Thinking of picking up 1800x and this motherboard. I've been reading about memory compatibility issues with all AM4 mobos. Is it possible to get 3200MHz with 32GB (4x8GB)?


There are some people hitting 3600MHz
So yes its possible

But if you want to do that you need to get exactly the gear they have because most of us mere mortals are getting 2100-2600 max

But then my 1800x hardy hits 1300 in cinibench and yet most out of the box get 1500 so I guess my system is very messed up


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYU87*
> 
> Thinking of picking up 1800x and this motherboard. I've been reading about memory compatibility issues with all AM4 mobos. Is it possible to get 3200MHz with 32GB (4x8GB)?


No motherboard on the market grantees such thing at the moment.

Memory compatibility is still in it's infancy for Ryzen, some can probably hit such values (lucky), either with high timings or via blck oc, but no one grantees it.

No such kit exists on ANY QVL for ANY mobo. None, not MSI, not ASUS, not Gigabyte. Absolutely none.

Will it happen? Yes. It was already demonstrated and promised by AMD (even 64GB kits 3200), and we are probably looking at sometime in may for that to happen.

If you want a guaranteed success, I'd suggest waiting for such kit to hit any of the QVL's. Then decide what mobo to get. I suspect every x370 will me able to get that in the future, it is just a question of time for AGESA code to hit its prime.


----------



## timothymass

I hope my 64 gb kit of gskill fortis works has anyone tried a 32 gb set of trident z 3600 or 3200 mhz are they able to get it to post with all sticks? i just am not to enamoured with the looks of the fortis or flare x ram I have a 32 gig set of corsair dominator platinum cm32gx4m4c3000c15 which i prefer but can only get to post with two sticks just trying to find a solution thatll post and give me at least 32 gb id much rather have the rgb if i can find someone who can verify its functionality


----------



## samsoundguy

I got 32Gb ram working G.Skills Tridentz F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB running @ bios 1.3 official 1.35 volts running 2400 please note it also ran on bios 1.1

Please note that I have never got motherboard to post higher than 2400 with 32GB ram

Also I want to note I just installed Samsung 960 evo m2 SSD

Just moved operating system (Windows 10) to M2 slot one

I do want to note that when I look in bios it say U2_1 (when I look in the motherboard picture the screen that shows all plugged components ) in bios - however it 's installed in M2 slot 1

Booted to windows 10 fine

I have a question about M2 shield is this a benefit or should I install without M2 shield?

i also want to note I lost a drive during the process (turned RAW format)

I had old data on it so even if I lost it it's fine but it's still annoying anyway

As far as the 960 pro vs evo I got the evo because the pro was so expensive and I got an 8 TB seagate barracuda pro and the 960 evo saved some money on the pro and it still one of the fastest M2 cards on the market and I got an additional 8Tb storage. From what I can tell it seems to be fast enough for mass storage. plus I have an 850 evo that I can now use for gaming installs.

I have to say the pro is faster but the evo still kicks as as far as speed goes. I doubt I will know the difference

960 pro Sequential Read 3500 MB/s
960 evo Sequential Read 3200 MB/s

960 pro Sequential Write 2100 MB/s
960 evo Sequential Write 1900 MB/s

960 pro 4KB Random Read 440k IOPS
960 pro 4KB Random Read 380k IOPS

960 pro and evo 4KB Random Write 360k IOPS both

so the 960 evo is better than the 950 pro

If anyone else has a M2 slot 1 card does please let me know if it shows as U2_1

I also want to note that I have hear some people with RPG (the ram with light) breaking if using XMP profiles and killing the sticks

So if anybody has used this type of ram with motherboard please tell us your experience


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> We should get a list of successful ram setups on the first post to help ppl out.... Can we make that happen?


I have 3200 cl16 or 18 (idr ill check when I get home) from evga 3200 cl18
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Well friends congratualations. We have all protected our systems from MSI folly. Their whole line of bios development after 1.31 was an inccrrect implementation of Agesa. So now we will have to wait another 2 weeks or so before we get the proper Agesa memory fixes to allow higher clock speeds,unless we are able to afford replacing our memory with the elusive Samsung B-die dimms. I went to Micro center today expecting to do just that. I was going to return my Corsair Dominator Platinum memory which is Samsung E-die and can not get above 2400mhz with either two dimms or four. The guy who sold me the memory said wait until Friday there should be a new bios release with up to date Agesa code. I do not believe he was aware of them pulling all the beta bioses above 1.31 though. I will see Friday, I am very skeptical though. I will be in Micro Center Friday when the G.Skill Flare X Ryzen compatible memory arrives and exchange my 32 GB for 32 GB of their DDR4 3200 Flare X memory. I should get some money back as the Corsair memory costed $380 plus tax.


It isn't a folly. It's called a beta for a reason. Stuff happens. If you are not willing to risk it. Then don't.

That said you don't breed b die, just patience, persistence, and luck.

For the record I am not staying it is stable I have not had time to properly stress it.


----------



## Rashkae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> I got 32Gb ram working G.Skills Tridentz F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB running @ bios 1.3 official 1.35 volts running 2400 please note it also ran on bios 1.1
> 
> Please note that I have never got motherboard to post higher than 2400 with 32GB ram
> 
> Also I want to note I just installed Samsung 960 evo m2 SSD
> 
> Just moved operating system (Windows 10) to M2 slot one
> 
> I do want to note that when I look in bios it say U2_1 (when I look in the motherboard picture the screen that shows all plugged components ) in bios - however it 's installed in M2 slot 1
> 
> Booted to windows 10 fine
> 
> I have a question about M2 shield is this a benefit or should I install without M2 shield?
> 
> i also want to note I lost a drive during the process (turned RAW format)
> 
> I had old data on it so even if I lost it it's fine but it's still annoying anyway
> 
> As far as the 960 pro vs evo I got the evo because the pro was so expensive and I got an 8 TB seagate barracuda pro and the 960 evo saved some money on the pro and it still one of the fastest M2 cards on the market and I got an additional 8Tb storage. From what I can tell it seems to be fast enough for mass storage. plus I have an 850 evo that I can now use for gaming installs.
> 
> I have to say the pro is faster but the evo still kicks as as far as speed goes. I doubt I will know the difference
> 
> 960 pro Sequential Read 3500 MB/s
> 960 evo Sequential Read 3200 MB/s
> 
> 960 pro Sequential Write 2100 MB/s
> 960 evo Sequential Write 1900 MB/s
> 
> 960 pro 4KB Random Read 440k IOPS
> 960 pro 4KB Random Read 380k IOPS
> 
> 960 pro and evo 4KB Random Write 360k IOPS both
> 
> so the 960 evo is better than the 950 pro
> 
> If anyone else has a M2 slot 1 card does please let me know if it shows as U2_1
> 
> I also want to note that I have hear some people with RPG (the ram with light) breaking if using XMP profiles and killing the sticks
> 
> So if anybody has used this type of ram with motherboard please tell us your experience


Let me see if I can help with some of this...

1. The CPU-tied M.2 is sharing the U.2 lanes - so it might show as the same one, and this is why you can only use either the first m.2 or the u.2, never both.

2. No, don't use the heat shield. It's a total waste and traps heat. If you are *really* concerned about this, you can skip M.2 slots entirely and use this in a PCI-E slot:
https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?language=en&products_id=3400

3. I have tested the G.Skill, Geil and Corsair RGB RAM sticks and never "killed" any by testing on XMP.


----------



## Mega Man

Actually if you use sata m.2 I THINK it does not take the u2 lanes. It does take one of six 6 Sata ports however ( mine does any who)


----------



## Rashkae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Actually if you use sata m.2 I THINK it does not take the u2 lanes. It does take one of six 6 Sata ports however ( mine does any who)


Correct, that's *if* it's a SATA drive. The 960 Pro registers as a PCI-E drive I believe, so it takes the U.2 (not that anyone really uses U.2 anyway)


----------



## Rashkae

MSI actually has this really well documented in the manual with all the mix and match stuff.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

So there's a lot of discussion in another thread about VRMs (AM4 Motherboard thread). After reading many comments there, I decided to compare my Titanium's performance to what was reported for one of the ASRock MB's:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/520#post_25972452

BTW, is the editor for this forum a PITA for everyone else? I find it's behavior horrendous...


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rashkae*
> 
> Let me see if I can help with some of this...
> 
> 1. The CPU-tied M.2 is sharing the U.2 lanes - so it might show as the same one, and this is why you can only use either the first m.2 or the u.2, never both.
> 
> 2. No, don't use the heat shield. It's a total waste and traps heat. If you are *really* concerned about this, you can skip M.2 slots entirely and use this in a PCI-E slot:
> https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?language=en&products_id=3400
> 
> 3. I have tested the G.Skill, Geil and Corsair RGB RAM sticks and never "killed" any by testing on XMP.


Actually, the heat shield can help. There's more info on this elsewhere. If you have a dual sided M.2 the benefit is questionable. The top will be cooler, but the bottom will be hotter. With a single sided it definitely benefits as it *does* help cool the side it is in contact with.

A-XMP is still flaky. Wait for the next BIOS release. When I tested 1.43 before flashing back I did find one of the A-XMP profiles worked fine.


----------



## motoray

Well I will get the list started if anyone can get the op to actually get active on here.

Ram runs 3200 with ease F4-3200C15D-16GTZKW.

On the other note I am pretty sure my m.2 shows as m.2, I will double check when I get home. I run the shield and so far I have had 0 problems with this board. It has done everything I ask. Temps are solid, my 1700 does 4.0 with ease and I'm sure it will do more. All on 1.1 bios.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Lots of VRM related discussion in another thread (AM4 motherboard threr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Well I will get the list started if anyone can get the op to actually get active on here.
> 
> Ram runs 3200 with ease F4-3200C15D-16GTZKW.
> 
> On the other note I am pretty sure my m.2 shows as m.2, I will double check when I get home. I run the shield and so far I have had 0 problems with this board. It has done everything I ask. Temps are solid, my 1700 does 4.0 with ease and I'm sure it will do more. All on 1.1 bios.


Also, if you could, report back on what timings you are running with your memory. Similar IC's can be on varying sticks with different profiles assigned depending on the rated speed, so knowing what works for one stick could help others running different brands using the same ICs.

thx!


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Lots of VRM related discussion in another thread (AM4 motherboard threr
> Also, if you could, report back on what timings you are running with your memory. Similar IC's can be on varying sticks with different profiles assigned depending on the rated speed, so knowing what works for one stick could help others running different brands using the same ICs.
> 
> thx!


I run exactly as listed
15-15-15-35
Ram was not on qvl but in bios it sees the Mem exactly as gskill says. So it was 1 click. Then set voltage manually because I can.

Edit: https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820232381

There to make it easier. Snagged on sale for 134$ cheap and stable.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> I run exactly as listed
> 15-15-15-35
> Ram was not on qvl but in bios it sees the Mem exactly as gskill says. So it was 1 click. Then set voltage manually because I can.
> 
> Edit: https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820232381
> 
> There to make it easier. Snagged on sale for 134$ cheap and stable.


You might want to try CL16 instead of 15. AMD has stated the Ryzen architecture is designed such that it performs best when CL is an even number...no idea why that is.


----------



## Beandip8551

Did a quick and dirty OC, 3.7Ghz on my 1700 at 1.25V, level 3 LLC, seems game-stable, going to tweak and stress further.

I have encountered a bit of an issue with games and GPU utilisation. Playing Dishonored (UE3 game, released in 2012), Core 0 is getting hammered at 98% utilisation, and my 1070 is only seeing 25-40% utilisation, FPS bounces between 35-75, not a very pleasant experience.
I get that it's an old game, but surely an R7 1700 at 3.7Ghz can get better frames than that? I'm also at 3440x1440 and max graphics, not sure why FPS is all over the place.

To rule out my GPU, I ran the Valley benchmark, getting 99% utilisation, lovely and smooth experience. What could be going on?

I can tell you exactly what is going on. It's a DX9 game that windows 10 has screwed up right now. It will only recongonize only half of your VRam on your GPU no matter if Nvidia or AMD.

This is quite noticeable if you play the old Skyrim which I love to death with an ENB running. I have 16 gigs of VRam, windows 10 only see's 4062 megs of that and only uses two cores max even
multi-threaded. This is eveident in Fallout 4 really bad. It will be fine if you run in windows 7 as it see's all your VRam and it uses all cores if mult-threaded as the DirectX 9 is not broken there.
We the players on NEXUS have been addressing this issue with Micro****up for quite some time and proved it to them several times and they acknowledged the bug with DirectX9 in Windows 10.
When will they patch the issue. Who knows, so far this issue has had multiple tickets open for well over a year and we are pretty sure Micro****up just sweeped it under the carpet.

Beandip


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

A work-around is to use Process Lasso. You can assign any process to specific cores. It will run in the background and when the process/executable is launched it dynamically re-assigns it to the cores you defined. Core 0 is always hit first by the OS, so assigning games to cores 8-15 should yield better performance.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

HI, The corsair 3000 Mhz RAM will work fine with this board ?


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> HI, The corsair 3000 Mhz will work fine with this board ?


Ram rated 3200 and below varies more as there is a greater mix of IC's used. It should work, but I can't say at what speed offhand. the Reddit AMD group has a number of posts on RAM compatibility. You'll need to search on your specific part number to find confirmation. DIMMs with Samsung b-die IC's have done the best overall, but there are more and more reports of Hynix IC's doing well as BIOS updates have come out.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Ram rated 3200 and below varies more as there is a greater mix of IC's used. It should work, but I can't say at what speed offhand. the Reddit AMD group has a number of posts on RAM compatibility. You'll need to search on your specific part number to find confirmation. DIMMs with Samsung b-die IC's have done the best overall, but there are more and more reports of Hynix IC's doing well as BIOS updates have come out.


Actually these are my Old RAM from 6700K so I was thought it will work.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> You might want to try CL16 instead of 15. AMD has stated the Ryzen architecture is designed such that it performs best when CL is an even number...no idea why that is.


Na, it is stable and scores are pretty good lol. For now I will leave it. Maybe I will try if I get bored this weekend.

Edit: Plus.... It seems hard for me to think looser timings is going to net performance gain.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beandip8551*
> 
> Did a quick and dirty OC, 3.7Ghz on my 1700 at 1.25V, level 3 LLC, seems game-stable, going to tweak and stress further.
> 
> I have encountered a bit of an issue with games and GPU utilisation. Playing Dishonored (UE3 game, released in 2012), Core 0 is getting hammered at 98% utilisation, and my 1070 is only seeing 25-40% utilisation, FPS bounces between 35-75, not a very pleasant experience.
> I get that it's an old game, but surely an R7 1700 at 3.7Ghz can get better frames than that? I'm also at 3440x1440 and max graphics, not sure why FPS is all over the place.
> 
> To rule out my GPU, I ran the Valley benchmark, getting 99% utilisation, lovely and smooth experience. What could be going on?
> 
> I can tell you exactly what is going on. It's a DX9 game that windows 10 has screwed up right now. It will only recongonize only half of your VRam on your GPU no matter if Nvidia or AMD.
> 
> This is quite noticeable if you play the old Skyrim which I love to death with an ENB running. I have 16 gigs of VRam, windows 10 only see's 4062 megs of that and only uses two cores max even
> multi-threaded. This is eveident in Fallout 4 really bad. It will be fine if you run in windows 7 as it see's all your VRam and it uses all cores if mult-threaded as the DirectX 9 is not broken there.
> We the players on NEXUS have been addressing this issue with Micro****up for quite some time and proved it to them several times and they acknowledged the bug with DirectX9 in Windows 10.
> When will they patch the issue. Who knows, so far this issue has had multiple tickets open for well over a year and we are pretty sure Micro****up just sweeped it under the carpet.
> 
> Beandip


Macroshaft may be part of the problem but there is more to it than that. Skyrim and the Blizzard engine are loaded with X87 code. AMD quit supporting X87 code a decade ago or more. Other games on other engines run just fine from Half Life 2 to Witcher 2 to the Bioshock series.

You can continue to support incompetent programmers if you really want to, but don't complain about it.


----------



## lowdog

Looks like the beta bios page is up again on the MSI users forums, the mod darkhawk posted that MSI should have a new round of betas up again sometime next week







.........so keep checking the thread for updates; https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=284249.0


----------



## timothymass

64 gb gskill fortis ddr4 2400 not functional on bios 1.31


----------



## wmunn

have you tried setting the memory speed to the lowest setting? There are known issues with kits that large and these early bios versions running the older agesa code


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timothymass*
> 
> 64 gb gskill fortis ddr4 2400 not functional on bios 1.31


I have the fortis 2400 2x8gb kit and it runs fine at 2400 right out of the box.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

The issue with FPS I'm having isn't game related, for some reason plugging my XBox One controller into a USB 3.0 port makes core 0 spike to 80% usage, and it won't return to to normal unless I restart the PC. However, I have no issues when I plug it into a USB 2.0 port. Very weird, guessing it's something to do with Windows or the Ryzen platform.


----------



## timothymass

Ive got it at 2133 i took two dimms out and it boots but only have half the memory available in windows


----------



## wmunn

I would make sure both halves of the kit run and are recognized completely, that will tell you if the ram is ok, and then just run half of it until MSI and AMD sort out all these memory issues.


----------



## lowdog

New AGESA from AMD;

We will soon be distributing AGESA point release 1.0.0.4 to our motherboard partners. We expect BIOSes based on this AGESA to start hitting the public in early April, though specific dates will depend on the schedules and QA practices of your motherboard vendor.

BIOSes based on this new code will have four important improvements for you

1. We have reduced DRAM latency by approximately 6ns. This can result in higher performance for latency-sensitive applications.
2. We resolved a condition where an unusual FMA3 code sequence could cause a system hang.
3. We resolved the "overclock sleep bug" where an incorrect CPU frequency could be reported after resuming from S3 sleep.
4. AMD Ryzen™ Master no longer requires the High-Precision Event Timer (HPET)."


----------



## timothymass

Just tested both halves work however not in dual channel and it only shows 16 gigs available the other 16 gigs are stated as system reserved? Is there a setting i need to change in windows im new to windows 10


----------



## wmunn

when installing a pair of modules, there will be a specific 2 slots to use in order to have it operate in dual channel mode. Please be sure you are inserting the 2 modules into these specific 2 slots. usually it would be slot 2 and slot 4, or 1 and 3 depending on the board. On our MSI titanium boards, it is slot 2 and 4.


----------



## timothymass

Yea i tried every configuration thanks though i appreciate it


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> HI, The corsair 3000 Mhz RAM will work fine with this board ?


I'm running Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000mhz (4 Modules=24 GB) at 2666mhz (15-16-16-36). Can't get it any higher for now,,,,,, (Official Bios 1.3)
Pretty sure can bump it up a notch with an updated Bios version.


----------



## cssorkinman

Fairly big difference between stress testing and my "normal " usage , but I've not had any problems running 4150 mhz for what I do everyday with my set up. Gaming etc

Here's BF1 64 player servers - check out the gpu usage - that is at low graphics settings 1080p DX11 on a single Fury.


----------



## HybridClover

Any idea when that new BIOS update will come out? I am running v1.3 at the moment and I would like to find a way to get my memory pup to 3200mhz.

This is my memory - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206 "F4-3200C14D-32GTZ".

I've only been able to get it up to 2667mhz with 14-14-14-34 timings.


----------



## wmunn

I wouldn't expect it until maybe the end of the coming week, possibly 2 weeks out at the rate that things have been progressing so far.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> I'm running Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000mhz (4 Modules=24 GB) at 2666mhz (15-16-16-36). Can't get it any higher for now,,,,,, (Official Bios 1.3)
> Pretty sure can bump it up a notch with an updated Bios version.


Sorry I don't understand, so you using 6 GB Module ? So what is exactly problem why the memory running low MHz and this comparability issues ?


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Sorry I don't understand, so you using 6 GB Module ? So what is exactly problem why the memory running low MHz and this comparability issues ?


Using 2x8 GB and 2x4 GB modules. Don't know what the problem is but most AM4 motherboards have RAM problems. It's now almost a month since the release of Ryzen and it still is a problem. But it is improving, at the beginning I could only get to 2100mhz.

But I like it when this board runs my OC Ryzen 1700 3.7 ghz on only 1.175 V.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridClover*
> 
> Any idea when that new BIOS update will come out? I am running v1.3 at the moment and I would like to find a way to get my memory pup to 3200mhz.
> 
> This is my memory - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206 "F4-3200C14D-32GTZ".
> 
> I've only been able to get it up to 2667mhz with 14-14-14-34 timings.


MSI Forum mods said they were hoping sometime this coming week. But how they handled the whole beta fiasco left a sour taste in my mouth. Since AMD initially only stated DDR2400 support (end of last year) I was happy enough @ 2400 with 4 sticks, and 2933 now after dropping to 2 sticks. Anything above 2400 with 4 sticks is pretty good based on current published support by AMD.


----------



## kathmandu

Just curious.... Does anybody else have problems with Win10?? I mean it's crashing at least 5 times a day.
CPU Ryzen 1700, Corsair H110GT Water cooling, MSI x370 Titanium, 4 DIMMS Corsair LPX 3000 MHZ, Samsung EVO SSD 250GB, MSI 980ti Gaming, Superflower 1000W Power supply.
Doesn't matter if I use all the auto settings on the mainboard or crank the cpu up to 3.7 ghz with 1.4 volt (Tried 3.2, 3.4, 3.6 all with voltages ranging from 1.2 to 1.45) (Temps between 32-50 degrees)
RAM 1888mhz auto timing to 2133mhz auto, to 2400 14-14-14-32 to 266mhz 16-16-16-36 1.35V. (Won't boot if I go to 2933mhz or 32oo mhz)

But on whatever above setting I use Win10 will crash, it can be 15 minutes or 2-3 hours. Sometimes during web browsing, sometimes copying a file, watching a movie (VLC).
Cinebench no problem, CPU-z stress test for cpu 30 minutes (For OC 3.8 Ghz 1.41 V or 3.5 Ghz 1.3V, no problem), Game Need for speed:Hot pursuit no problem..
Then 20 minutes later you hardly do anything, like web browsing and it crashes......
When it works it is very smooth, very quick in rendering, copying benchmark, games etc. Then suddenly Win10 says at any random moment " I've had enough of this and it crashes ".
What could it be??? My bet is RAM but I'm not an expert. Tried it already with 2 Dimms instead of 4, same result.
Does anybody else have the same or similar problems??


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Hey board have on Board graphics chip ?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> Just curious.... Does anybody else have problems with Win10?? I mean it's crashing at least 5 times a day.
> CPU Ryzen 1700, Corsair H110GT Water cooling, MSI x370 Titanium, 4 DIMMS Corsair LPX 3000 MHZ, Samsung EVO SSD 250GB, MSI 980ti Gaming, Superflower 1000W Power supply.
> Doesn't matter if I use all the auto settings on the mainboard or crank the cpu up to 3.7 ghz with 1.4 volt (Tried 3.2, 3.4, 3.6 all with voltages ranging from 1.2 to 1.45) (Temps between 32-50 degrees)
> RAM 1888mhz auto timing to 2133mhz auto, to 2400 14-14-14-32 to 266mhz 16-16-16-36 1.35V. (Won't boot if I go to 2933mhz or 32oo mhz)
> 
> But on whatever above setting I use Win10 will crash, it can be 15 minutes or 2-3 hours. Sometimes during web browsing, sometimes copying a file, watching a movie (VLC).
> Cinebench no problem, CPU-z stress test for cpu 30 minutes (For OC 3.8 Ghz 1.41 V or 3.5 Ghz 1.3V, no problem), Game Need for speed:Hot pursuit no problem..
> Then 20 minutes later you hardly do anything, like web browsing and it crashes......
> When it works it is very smooth, very quick in rendering, copying benchmark, games etc. Then suddenly Win10 says at any random moment " I've had enough of this and it crashes ".
> What could it be??? My bet is RAM but I'm not an expert. Tried it already with 2 Dimms instead of 4, same result.
> Does anybody else have the same or similar problems??


Not i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Hey board have on Board graphics chip ?


You will have to wait for the apus for that.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Not i
> You will have to wait for the apus for that.


I mean do I need external GPU to boot the system ?


----------



## Mega Man

Yes. They have no way to display anything. Afaik


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Thanks


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> Just curious.... Does anybody else have problems with Win10?? I mean it's crashing at least 5 times a day.
> CPU Ryzen 1700, Corsair H110GT Water cooling, MSI x370 Titanium, 4 DIMMS Corsair LPX 3000 MHZ, Samsung EVO SSD 250GB, MSI 980ti Gaming, Superflower 1000W Power supply.
> Doesn't matter if I use all the auto settings on the mainboard or crank the cpu up to 3.7 ghz with 1.4 volt (Tried 3.2, 3.4, 3.6 all with voltages ranging from 1.2 to 1.45) (Temps between 32-50 degrees)
> RAM 1888mhz auto timing to 2133mhz auto, to 2400 14-14-14-32 to 266mhz 16-16-16-36 1.35V. (Won't boot if I go to 2933mhz or 32oo mhz)
> 
> But on whatever above setting I use Win10 will crash, it can be 15 minutes or 2-3 hours. Sometimes during web browsing, sometimes copying a file, watching a movie (VLC).
> Cinebench no problem, CPU-z stress test for cpu 30 minutes (For OC 3.8 Ghz 1.41 V or 3.5 Ghz 1.3V, no problem), Game Need for speed:Hot pursuit no problem..
> Then 20 minutes later you hardly do anything, like web browsing and it crashes......
> When it works it is very smooth, very quick in rendering, copying benchmark, games etc. Then suddenly Win10 says at any random moment " I've had enough of this and it crashes ".
> What could it be??? My bet is RAM but I'm not an expert. Tried it already with 2 Dimms instead of 4, same result.
> Does anybody else have the same or similar problems??


So all-auto should be stable

I would suggest first verifying OS files aren't corrupt. Open an elevated (admin)Command Prompt and run SFC /SCANNOW to verify core OS files...

My system has been completely stable.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> I mean do I need external GPU to boot the system ?


The on-board HDMI is only there to support future processors with integrated video. With Ryzen you will need a GFX card to display anything.


----------



## wmunn

I decided today to play around a bit with my g.skill fortis series memory, and attempt an overclock on it. The default speed for these is 2400, however I was able to get it to boot right up at 2667 and loosened the timings from 16 to 18, keeping the even number everyone has been talking about. I also upped the memory voltage to 1.32 and that seems to have done the trick. It booted right up , running a bit faster than before.

I was skeptical this would work, but ended up pleasantly surprised.


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> So all-auto should be stable
> 
> I would suggest first verifying OS files aren't corrupt. Open an elevated (admin)Command Prompt and run SFC /SCANNOW to verify core OS files...
> 
> My system has been completely stable.


Disconnected all my Hardrives as well so only my Samsung Evo SSD M2 is connected. What you think? Crash in Win10 after every 10 min I opened Chrome of Firefox???
Thats with all my settings on the x370 tittanium on auto. I think I demand a new motherboard this is just stupid.
I'm done with Win10,. Will be my last MSI ever.................... Crap if you ask me

Come on MSI waiting for tour reply???


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> Disconnected all my Hardrives as well so only my Samsung Evo SSD M2 is connected. What you think? Crash in Win10 after every 10 min I opened Chrome of Firefox???
> Thats with all my settings on the x370 tittanium on auto. I think I demand a new motherboard this is just stupid.
> I'm done with Win10,. Will be my last MSI ever.................... Crap if you ask me
> 
> Come on MSI waiting for tour reply???


Hey it might be your M2. Lots of people encountered problems with M2 or NVME. I myself kept freezing with my Intel 750. And as mentioned in this thread, a solution is to re install using a new ISO or installation file newly created by the Windows Media Tool. And update to the latest official 1.3 bios as well.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> Disconnected all my Hardrives as well so only my Samsung Evo SSD M2 is connected. What you think? Crash in Win10 after every 10 min I opened Chrome of Firefox???
> Thats with all my settings on the x370 tittanium on auto. I think I demand a new motherboard this is just stupid.
> I'm done with Win10,. Will be my last MSI ever.................... Crap if you ask me
> 
> Come on MSI waiting for tour reply???


Well you have to handle the situation as you decide to I guess. If you can return the board and get another brand... might be the way to go. Does MSI actually have a Rep here? If they do I haven't actually noticed.

Personally I posted around the time I got my board/cpu and haven't really been on here much, because things have been smooth for me. Running my 2x8GB G.Skill kit @ 3200 with my 1700 @ 3.9. Haven't even tried for more yet... been busy with Mass Effect Andromeda (which does crash but that's a ME:A thing). So no.. no Windows 10 crashes etc for me.

The one thing I seem to remember is that you are running a 2x8 and a 2x4 kit? Have you tried just running one or the other and not both? What kind of Windows 10 crashes are you getting that made you think its motherboard related? I skimmed through some of your earlier posts but if you went into details on the crash aka bsod etc and any more detailed info I missed it.

*edit* I went back and I do see where you said you tried with 2 sticks of ram instead of 4. What might be useful is more detail about the crashes. Just saying "it crashed" doesn't really give much to work with. Locking up? BSOD? (if so there should be some kind of code given) or rebooting? etc If you aren't getting any visual information in relation to the crashes you could look through event viewer... Simply because if you get a new board it might end up doing the same thing.. unless there is absolutely something pointing to this one being defective.


----------



## jonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> Disconnected all my Hardrives as well so only my Samsung Evo SSD M2 is connected. What you think? Crash in Win10 after every 10 min I opened Chrome of Firefox???
> Thats with all my settings on the x370 tittanium on auto. I think I demand a new motherboard this is just stupid.
> I'm done with Win10,. Will be my last MSI ever.................... Crap if you ask me
> 
> Come on MSI waiting for tour reply???


Have you enabled Windows WHQL in settings in the BIOS and set the it to UEFI and not UEFI and legacy ?

I'm getting just one issue and that is the NIC being not detected on boot. You can't reinstall the driver because it says the NIC isn't there...shutting down for a minute and pulling the IEC lead out of the PSU is the only cure. Strangely it does it in first boot after pc not used for a day.

Very annoying .


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> Disconnected all my Hardrives as well so only my Samsung Evo SSD M2 is connected. What you think? Crash in Win10 after every 10 min I opened Chrome of Firefox???
> Thats with all my settings on the x370 tittanium on auto. I think I demand a new motherboard this is just stupid.
> I'm done with Win10,. Will be my last MSI ever.................... Crap if you ask me
> 
> Come on MSI waiting for tour reply???


I understand your frustration. I have had to troubleshoot similar issues many times in the past. You won't like this answer, but there is no easy answer. The only way to isolate the problem is through methodical, painstaking troubleshooting. It *is* possible that it is the MB (hardware issue), could be any number of other things as well.

After setting MB BIOS to defaults, I really try to isolate potential software issues...

Did you install Windows 10 from scratch?

Have you tried booting into Safe Mode (with GUI) to see if the problem replicates? If so, that mostly eliminates driver issues.

As asked by Digitalwolf, can you be a little more specific on "crashes"? Are you getting a STOP code? (check system event logs). It may help isolate a subsystem.

It is usually worth spending the time at least trying to isolate an issue like this considering the effort of replacing the MB - especially if that doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## timothymass

I wonder if through a bios update if they will be able to increase ram speeds above 3200 in xmp?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> So all-auto should be stable
> 
> I would suggest first verifying OS files aren't corrupt. Open an elevated (admin)Command Prompt and run SFC /SCANNOW to verify core OS files...
> 
> My system has been completely stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Disconnected all my Hardrives as well so only my Samsung Evo SSD M2 is connected. What you think? Crash in Win10 after every 10 min I opened Chrome of Firefox???
> Thats with all my settings on the x370 tittanium on auto. I think I demand a new motherboard this is just stupid.
> I'm done with Win10,. Will be my last MSI ever.................... Crap if you ask me
> 
> Come on MSI waiting for tour reply???
Click to expand...

What is the exact part number of your ram?


----------



## samsoundguy

Ok I did experience instability issuess/crashes on windows 10
I am no longer experiencing these issues anymore but it might be helpful to let all of you know just in case any else has the same problems

This is what happened to me (Bios 1.1)

after i booted up and logged in to windows 10 everything would be fine then I would open a window or browser and the computer would just freeze.

Mouse would no longer move and task manager -> tab -> performance -> CPU -> Up time -> counter

this would freeze

similar to a prime95 stability test that just freezes

computer would still be on/screen/everything (NO blue screen or power still on) Like a locked state

I was able to boot in safe mode computer totally stable

Also another thing that happened was that I was not able to install/uninstall crimson Driver with out my monitors turning black and then instead of installing driver next thing I know the computer just reset and was rebooting.

I also could not install Ryzen Master software

I downloaded Display Driver Uninstaller DDU
installed and then booted to Safe mode and ran Display Driver Uninstaller

I also uninstalled all MSI utilities and all older software for old motherboard

except - MSI LIVE UPDATE / MSI Command Center

Installed all drivers of motherboard via Live Update

Then I installed latest crimson driver from AMD and then I installed bios 1.31

sense then my computer has been stable as rock

of course that was until I installed bios 1.41 that is another story

Now I also migrated windows (not fresh install)

Sense we have been talking about instability issues with windows 10, I thought if someone else had a instability issues this might help

I would say that if the computer stops crashing in safe mode it's some kind of a driver software issue and you might need to uninstall something

Also one more tip if your computer just turns off for no reason (powers down/ computer just shuts down) it's most likely a PSU issue and you need a stronger watt PSU or it's failing.

It's important to please let people know how your computer crashed (When asking for help)

Also a fresh install of windows will eliminate a lot of issues

Please note - My system is very stable as of my writing this, but I know how frustrating an unstable system can be and I did experience this when upgrading to this motherboard. so I wanted to leave this information for anyone else that has had stability problems when upgrading to X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> Ok I did experience instability issuess/crashes on windows 10
> I am no longer experiencing these issues anymore but it might be helpful to let all of you know just in case any else has the same problems
> 
> This is what happened to me (Bios 1.1)
> 
> after i booted up and logged in to windows 10 everything would be fine then I would open a window or browser and the computer would just freeze.
> 
> Mouse would no longer move and task manager -> tab -> performance -> CPU -> Up time -> counter
> 
> this would freeze
> 
> similar to a prime95 stability test that just freezes
> 
> computer would still be on/screen/everything (NO blue screen or power still on) Like a locked state
> 
> I was able to boot in safe mode computer totally stable
> 
> Also another thing that happened was that I was not able to install/uninstall crimson Driver with out my monitors turning black and then instead of installing driver next thing I know the computer just reset and was rebooting.
> 
> I also could not install Ryzen Master software
> 
> I downloaded Display Driver Uninstaller DDU
> installed and then booted to Safe mode and ran Display Driver Uninstaller
> 
> I also uninstalled all MSI utilities and all older software for old motherboard
> 
> except - MSI LIVE UPDATE / MSI Command Center
> 
> Installed all drivers of motherboard via Live Update
> 
> Then I installed latest crimson driver from AMD and then I installed bios 1.31
> 
> sense then my computer has been stable as rock
> 
> of course that was until I installed bios 1.41 that is another story
> 
> Now I also migrated windows (not fresh install)
> 
> Sense we have been talking about instability issues with windows 10, I thought if someone else had a instability issues this might help
> 
> I would say that if the computer stops crashing in safe mode it's some kind of a driver software issue and you might need to uninstall something
> 
> Also one more tip if your computer just turns off for no reason (powers down/ computer just shuts down) it's most likely a PSU issue and you need a stronger watt PSU or it's failing.
> 
> It's important to please let people know how your computer crashed (When asking for help)
> 
> Also a fresh install of windows will eliminate a lot of issues
> 
> Please note - My system is very stable as of my writing this, but I know how frustrating an unstable system can be and I did experience this when upgrading to this motherboard. so I wanted to leave this information for anyone else that has had stability problems when upgrading to X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM


What ssd do you have?


----------



## Doom2pro

My build went without a hitch, I went into it knowing the issues and specifically set my DRAM voltage to 1.27V manual and SPD defaults (2133), disabled XMP and left everything stock with one stick of RAM, did a memtest86 for two passes, then added another module and did one pass of memtest86 then did Windows 10 install.

Some people just like to go rushing into things OCing their DRAM, setting aggressive voltages, trying to get optimal settings before they even install or boot into an OS... It's no surprise they go balls to the walls and then slam into said walls.


----------



## samsoundguy

At the time Samsung 850 Evo SSD 2.5 inch (bios 1.1, 1.31beta, 1.3 official)

Now I upgraded to Samsung 960 evo M2 (bios 1.3 official ) - Migrated windows from 850 to 960


----------



## os2wiz

Did you have the bios set to whql support forwindows os? If you did not your installation a will be totally unstable. You will have to reinstall properly. Check your memory with 1 dimm at a time to see if any are faulty. Run memtestx86 on your memory.


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> So all-auto should be stable
> 
> I would suggest first verifying OS files aren't corrupt. Open an elevated (admin)Command Prompt and run SFC /SCANNOW to verify core OS files...
> 
> My system has been completely stable.


First of all, apologies for my frustration in previous posts...
But I fixed it !! Yesh !!

Thanks to TheOldTechGuru pointing me in the right direction. (The crash code was Memory Management by the way).
Did a SFC/SCANNOW and it showed some dodgy OS files. From there I did a windows memory diagnostice, no problems found so my RAM was fine. (Removed already 2 DIMMS)
Started win10 in safe mode and thanks to a tweaking windows repair tool (Tip from another guy who also had a Memory Management crash before), an hour later or so started win10 in normal mode again.
Did all the things my previous setup would crash, but this time it stayed stable.
So I put my other 2 DIMMS back and running now without any problems. So started overclocking again.
My 24 GB 4 DIMMS Corsair LPX 3000 is running at 2666mhz (16-16-16-36) and Ryzen 1700 at 3.7 ghz at 1.2850V.
No problems anymore, so I guess the problem was Win10 related. Happy now......


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> First of all, apologies for my frustration in previous posts...
> But I fixed it !! Yesh !!
> 
> Thanks to TheOldTechGuru pointing me in the right direction. (The crash code was Memory Management by the way).
> Did a SFC/SCANNOW and it showed some dodgy OS files. From there I did a windows memory diagnostice, no problems found so my RAM was fine. (Removed already 2 DIMMS)
> Started win10 in safe mode and thanks to a tweaking windows repair tool (Tip from another guy who also had a Memory Management crash before), an hour later or so started win10 in normal mode again.
> Did all the things my previous setup would crash, but this time it stayed stable.
> So I put my other 2 DIMMS back and running now without any problems. So started overclocking again.
> My 24 GB 4 DIMMS Corsair LPX 3000 is running at 2666mhz (16-16-16-36) and Ryzen 1700 at 3.7 ghz at 1.2850V.
> No problems anymore, so I guess the problem was Win10 related. Happy now......


Glad I could be of help. Troubleshooting really can be a crap shoot, and excruciatingly annoying, so I can empathize with your frustration. Just glad it worked out for you.

Enjoy your now functional system!


----------



## RevengerXXL

Good day folks,
My rig specs are:
Ryzen 7 1800x
MSI X370 Titanium
GSkill TridentZ RGB 8x4 f4-3200c16d-16gtzr
Zotac Articstorm GTX 1089
WD 1tb m.2 ssd
EVGA 1000p2 1000w PS
Water blocks installed

Okay folks I just received my new board!
I have installed the above components.
On startup no fans spin
No post to bios
All that can bee seen is the red led on the bottom righthand corner and the power button green.
In the attached picture you will see that the Green light on the Video Card is lit up.
I have tried 1 stick of ram in the second slot
2 sticks in the second and fourth slots
and 4 sticks in all slots
I have reseated the Video Card
All power connectors on the mobo are plugged in including the GPU
The chassis speaker is plugged in as well with the correct polarity.
There are no error codes no bios uefi ect.

Thanks for your time and any help would be greatly appreciated!

IMG_20170403_092109.jpg 1893k .jpg file


----------



## sanjiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevengerXXL*
> 
> Good day folks,
> My rig specs are:
> Ryzen 7 1800x
> MSI X370 Titanium
> GSkill TridentZ RGB 8x4 f4-3200c16d-16gtzr
> Zotac Articstorm GTX 1089
> WD 1tb m.2 ssd
> EVGA 1000p2 1000w PS
> Water blocks installed
> 
> Okay folks I just received my new board!
> I have installed the above components.
> On startup no fans spin
> No post to bios
> All that can bee seen is the red led on the bottom righthand corner and the power button green.
> In the attached picture you will see that the Green light on the Video Card is lit up.
> I have tried 1 stick of ram in the second slot
> 2 sticks in the second and fourth slots
> and 4 sticks in all slots
> I have reseated the Video Card
> All power connectors on the mobo are plugged in including the GPU
> The chassis speaker is plugged in as well with the correct polarity.
> There are no error codes no bios uefi ect.
> 
> Thanks for your time and any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> IMG_20170403_092109.jpg 1893k .jpg file


I have the same CPU main board and ram as you.
Your M.2 is different and I used an MSI sea hawk 1080

Would not start with 4 ram sticks, but did with 2
If all you can see is the red and green lights you are in trouble.
Even when things are going sideways you should get the error numbers and then the RGB G-skill should light up along with a bunch of other small white leds on the board.

Some users have had trouble with various M.2 drives
So it may be worth trying to get started with a 3.5" SATA or something more standard so you can get bios 1.3 on board

Having said that ... your problem sounds more significant than M.2

If it was me I would strip it down and rebuild making sure everything is just so... even if you think you got it right the first time
then get it to tick over with the bare minimum, 1 stick ram and no M.2\
If it cant do that, its back to the shop as your MB, power supply or CPU are dead


----------



## RevengerXXL

Thanks for the Reply!
It could very well be the Power Supply. I just noticed the fan is not spinning up in there either.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevengerXXL*
> 
> Good day folks,
> My rig specs are:
> Ryzen 7 1800x
> MSI X370 Titanium
> GSkill TridentZ RGB 8x4 f4-3200c16d-16gtzr
> Zotac Articstorm GTX 1089
> WD 1tb m.2 ssd
> EVGA 1000p2 1000w PS
> Water blocks installed
> 
> Okay folks I just received my new board!
> I have installed the above components.
> On startup no fans spin
> No post to bios
> All that can bee seen is the red led on the bottom righthand corner and the power button green.
> In the attached picture you will see that the Green light on the Video Card is lit up.
> I have tried 1 stick of ram in the second slot
> 2 sticks in the second and fourth slots
> and 4 sticks in all slots
> I have reseated the Video Card
> All power connectors on the mobo are plugged in including the GPU
> The chassis speaker is plugged in as well with the correct polarity.
> There are no error codes no bios uefi ect.
> 
> Thanks for your time and any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> IMG_20170403_092109.jpg 1893k .jpg file


So along with what Sanjiro has said, if you have access to another system, download the official 1.3 BIOS, strip down your system to just CPU and RAM (2 sticks) (no video card or any other devices) and use the Flashback port to flash your BIOS to 1.3 (be patient, it takes some time). You can tell by the blinking LED that it is still working. Refer to Pg 53 in your manual.

After that, add the video card back and with only those component, verify that you can boot into the BIOS...from there add components step by step.

If this fails, you *may* have a MB issue...


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevengerXXL*
> 
> Thanks for the Reply!
> It could very well be the Power Supply. I just noticed the fan is not spinning up in there either.


That would concern me as a potential short. Fans take very little power and you appear to be getting at least some power on the board. I would completely pull the board from the case and bench test it it minimal components...


----------



## Beandip8551

Does anyone else have crossfire issues with this motherboard with the 1.3 bios.

Right now my system is pretty stable so I went to check my temps in the Radeon software after some graphics testing. Hit the system tab there and it shows my primary Rx 480 as linked and my Secondary Rx 480 being used as the Primary.

I have my hdmi cable plugged into what is supposed to be the primary and did a test and true enough it show all activity was on my secondary card. So I thought well just plug the hdmi cable into the one listed as primary till this bios crap is straightened out. Bad mistake...BSOD at about 3 seconds after boot. Now before I did this so to rule out the OS. I moved the SSD and Cards to two other systems and they listed correctly on those boards, though one is an 8350 on a pretty old MSI board and the other is a Ryzen system with CH6 that I am building for my great grandson. Yea, I'm a old geezer but give a 64 year old a break I have been in computers for over 50 years now.

So I ruled out the OS thing as I thought that probably what it was.

So right now I am plugged into the so called linked card and stable. Somehow this bios thinks the PCI-e4 slot is primary and the PCI-e2 slot is secondary.

So does anyone else with crossfire cards have this issue. I know a lot of people only use one card or use Nvidia is sli which uses a cable so probably does not show. I don't know as I don't own Nvidia cards to test with in SLI.

I do know one thing, this is one flakey bios issue on this board and I suspect other MSI AM4 boards also.

Beandip


----------



## sanjiro

Sorry to be mostly useless here but...

I run SLI without any problems (less than any other SLI system I have ever had)
So not allot of use

*AdoredTV* on you tube ran some benching using crossfire and had allot of success (but I don't know what MB he was using for that test)
It may be worth trying to get some info from him if no one here comes back with anything useful.


----------



## RevengerXXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> That would concern me as a potential short. Fans take very little power and you appear to be getting at least some power on the board. I would completely pull the board from the case and bench test it it minimal components...


It has never made it into a case, In the attached picture you will see the work bench and the black block of wood I use as a test bench. I have 0 components and still no Bios. Looks to me I need to find a spare PSU to try it out!


----------



## wmunn

if your power supply is modular, you may want to confirm everything on the connectors is fully seated, sometimes the connector that plugs into the PSU itself is very hard to seat all the way, also make sure you have power plugged into the connector by the cpu in addition to the main power connector on the mainboard. Many newer power supplies don't spin the fan up with power on, as they are tied to a thermal sensor and only run the fan when needed to keep the temp within range.


----------



## RevengerXXL

Hey folks, All cables are connected and seated properly.


----------



## RevengerXXL

I have tested out the PSU via multimeter and all checks out! next going to trace circuit on mobo!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevengerXXL*
> 
> Hey folks, All cables are connected and seated properly.


check to make sure the game boost button on the board isn't enabled. make sure the clear close jumper isn't in short position.


----------



## RevengerXXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> check to make sure the game boost button on the board isn't enabled. make sure the clear close jumper isn't in short position.


Please forgive my lack of knowledge, but where is this jumper located on the board? I see a lot of jumper pins but no jumper themselves!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevengerXXL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> check to make sure the game boost button on the board isn't enabled. make sure the clear close jumper isn't in short position.
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive my lack of knowledge, but where is this jumper located on the board?
Click to expand...

I just checked the forum at break ( at work )and was hurriedly trying to think of things that have happened on other boards to make them behave that way. TBH the X370 may not even have one - I haven't used it that's for sure. ( only cleared cmos once via the button on the io panel).


----------



## RevengerXXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I just checked the forum at break ( at work )and was hurriedly trying to think of things that have happened on other boards to make them behave that way. TBH the X370 may not even have one - I haven't used it that's for sure. ( only cleared cmos once via the button on the io panel).


I truly thank all of you! keep the ideas coming! I know we'll figure it out sooner or later!


----------



## javamocha

I want to ask an unimportant question...does your motherboard comes with a case badge?
I've read some reviews and it does, but mine is not...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Doom2pro: Thank you for the additional advice.
> 
> Luckily for me my CPU is running fine in my Asus Prime B360 Plus mb..
> 
> Didn't mind shipping the MSI X370 Titanium out for RMA. They are in Walnut Creek, California and I sent it priority mail. Since I have the system up and running with the Asus mb I'm lucky. Appears like my 1800x was not harmed.
> 
> What is sad is that the Beta 1.31 BIOS flashed like a charm. It's just that 1.41 that caused problems. BTW, I also took out the CMOS battery etc and waited. Did no good.
> 
> I'm glad MSI released 1.3 officially. Hopefully that will be on my mb when they return it.


I certainly hope so. Guys, I finally got titredof waiting to reslove memory speed issues. Friday I returned my Crosair Dominator Platium memory to Micro Center and received a $390 credit. I wanted G.Skill Flare X, Ryzen certified dimms ,which Micro Center does NOT carry. I ordered two 16GB kits from Newegg (that is a total of 4 dimms). I installed two of the dimms and within 5 minutes had them up and running at specifications DD$ 3200 cas latency 14, 14, 14 (samsung B-die chips) . Installing all 4 dimms lowered overall speed to 2400mhz. So I pulled 2 of the dimms until the May bios fix which will address memory speeds. I have 1.30 official bios installed. Here are some benchmarks I did today at 3.85 GHZ. I quite easily booted to 4.0GHZ and ran some benchmarks at that speed.,though no stability test were done and I did not remember the snipping tool in windows for screen capture. So my snips were done at 3.85 GHZ. Tomorrow I will run stress tests at this speed.I could have stayed at 4.0 GHZ but I had to use with LLC 1.50 volts and I am not happy running my Ryzen cpu at such a heavy voltage. The temps were very good though.


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevengerXXL*
> 
> I truly thank all of you! keep the ideas coming! I know we'll figure it out sooner or later!


Your using a water block, right? , is it an EK? are you using the backplate that came with the board or the one supplied by EK, people were having problems with the one supplied by EK. Anyway I would take out the cpu and re seat it to make sure it is properly seated in the socket then re fit the block then just stick one ram module in and try to fire it up......if it's a no go and psu is good then RMA.


----------



## RevengerXXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Your using a water block, right? , is it an EK? are you using the backplate that came with the board or the one supplied by EK, people were having problems with the one supplied by EK. Anyway I would take out the cpu and re seat it to make sure it is properly seated in the socket then re fit the block then just stick one ram module in and try to fire it up......if it's a no go and psu is good then RMA.


I don't see any problem with the back plate, It is insulated and not touching the board. Nothing is overtightened. I have reseated the CPU 3 times over the past few hours, I have also checked the pins to ensure nothing is bent or broken. There is no Thermal Compound either.

To bring ev1 up to speed, I have found that the PSU is working just fine on two other computers and I have also used a multimeter to check each and every pin on the PSU and ohmed out each cable! So I have eliminated the PSU as the problem.

WHat seems to be the problem is the board will not tell the PSU that it is on. Thus not allowing the PSU to send power to the board, If I use the jumper on the 24 pin power connector to simulate the power on. I receive power to all other module cables.

So in conclusion It sounds like I will have to RMA this board.

Many Thanks To all of you!
John Clow


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Your using a water block, right? , is it an EK? are you using the backplate that came with the board or the one supplied by EK, people were having problems with the one supplied by EK. Anyway I would take out the cpu and re seat it to make sure it is properly seated in the socket then re fit the block then just stick one ram module in and try to fire it up......if it's a no go and psu is good then RMA.


The backplate itself is not the problem. It is the little gasket it sits on. Remove the inner piece of the gasket is the trick.


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> The backplate itself is not the problem. It is the little gasket it sits on. Remove the inner piece of the gasket is the trick.


exactly, this is what prompted me to mention the backplate in my earlier comment, I saw someone cut or take out the inner portions of the cushion on the backplate to prevent the problem, and got his system to boot up just fine. Would be a shame to RMA a board and still have the same problem.


----------



## wmunn

Here is the reddit thread on it


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5xe6zv/after_hours_of_diagnostic_i_give_up_rog_c6h_dead/dehxhrf/


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevengerXXL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I just checked the forum at break ( at work )and was hurriedly trying to think of things that have happened on other boards to make them behave that way. TBH the X370 may not even have one - I haven't used it that's for sure. ( only cleared cmos once via the button on the io panel).
> 
> 
> 
> I truly thank all of you! keep the ideas coming! I know we'll figure it out sooner or later!
Click to expand...

Picture of jbat1


----------



## RevengerXXL

Holy Cow! WOW! I never in a million years would have guessed that! Just wow! Thanks to all of you who helped! Up and booted to post! Now I can instal this beast into my case! I will post pictures when done! Thanks Again!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevengerXXL*
> 
> Holy Cow! WOW! I never in a million years would have guessed that! Just wow! Thanks to all of you who helped! Up and booted to post! Now I can instal this beast into my case! I will post pictures when done! Thanks Again!


So it was the backplate or the jumper?


----------



## Mega Man

Glad you got out fixed but hopefully this will help people in the future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevengerXXL*
> 
> Good day folks,
> My rig specs are:
> Ryzen 7 1800x
> MSI X370 Titanium
> GSkill TridentZ RGB 8x4 f4-3200c16d-16gtzr
> Zotac Articstorm GTX 1089
> WD 1tb m.2 ssd
> EVGA 1000p2 1000w PS
> Water blocks installed
> 
> Okay folks I just received my new board!
> I have installed the above components.
> On startup no fans spin
> No post to bios
> All that can bee seen is the red led on the bottom righthand corner and the power button green.
> In the attached picture you will see that the Green light on the Video Card is lit up.
> I have tried 1 stick of ram in the second slot
> 2 sticks in the second and fourth slots
> and 4 sticks in all slots
> I have reseated the Video Card
> All power connectors on the mobo are plugged in including the GPU
> The chassis speaker is plugged in as well with the correct polarity.
> There are no error codes no bios uefi ect.
> 
> Thanks for your time and any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> IMG_20170403_092109.jpg 1893k .jpg file


I have found am 4 is really sensitive to heat sink pressure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevengerXXL*
> 
> Thanks for the Reply!
> It could very well be the Power Supply. I just noticed the fan is not spinning up in there either.


That does not mean anything with most power supplies on market today
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RevengerXXL*
> 
> Thanks for the Reply!
> It could very well be the Power Supply. I just noticed the fan is not spinning up in there either.
> 
> 
> 
> That would concern me as a potential short. Fans take very little power and you appear to be getting at least some power on the board. I would completely pull the board from the case and bench test it it minimal components...
Click to expand...

(Again posting for future knowledge) odds are not. All current power supplies that i know of excluding sub 30 $ psus have ocp and ovp (over current/ voltage protection.

If you did have a short your power supply will cycle off and will need incoming power removed to reset. All quality brands i have seen operate like this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beandip8551*
> 
> Does anyone else have crossfire issues with this motherboard with the 1.3 bios.
> 
> Right now my system is pretty stable so I went to check my temps in the Radeon software after some graphics testing. Hit the system tab there and it shows my primary Rx 480 as linked and my Secondary Rx 480 being used as the Primary.
> 
> I have my hdmi cable plugged into what is supposed to be the primary and did a test and true enough it show all activity was on my secondary card. So I thought well just plug the hdmi cable into the one listed as primary till this bios crap is straightened out. Bad mistake...BSOD at about 3 seconds after boot. Now before I did this so to rule out the OS. I moved the SSD and Cards to two other systems and they listed correctly on those boards, though one is an 8350 on a pretty old MSI board and the other is a Ryzen system with CH6 that I am building for my great grandson. Yea, I'm a old geezer but give a 64 year old a break I have been in computers for over 50 years now.
> 
> So I ruled out the OS thing as I thought that probably what it was.
> 
> So right now I am plugged into the so called linked card and stable. Somehow this bios thinks the PCI-e4 slot is primary and the PCI-e2 slot is secondary.
> 
> So does anyone else with crossfire cards have this issue. I know a lot of people only use one card or use Nvidia is sli which uses a cable so probably does not show. I don't know as I don't own Nvidia cards to test with in SLI.
> 
> I do know one thing, this is one flakey bios issue on this board and I suspect other MSI AM4 boards also.
> 
> Beandip


I use cfx ( waiting for Vega, currently using 2x7770s) without issue on this mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RevengerXXL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> check to make sure the game boost button on the board isn't enabled. make sure the clear close jumper isn't in short position.
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive my lack of knowledge, but where is this jumper located on the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just checked the forum at break ( at work )and was hurriedly trying to think of things that have happened on other boards to make them behave that way. TBH the X370 may not even have one - I haven't used it that's for sure. ( only cleared cmos once via the button on the io panel).
Click to expand...

This board does not have a jumper, just a 2 pin (2.54mm DuPont same size as usb ) header. But imo it is in a poor location and named poorly.

Asus always puts it next to the bottom ime by the direct to bios button).

Either way i always put a n.o. momentary switch it. With exceptions of asus as their button on the i/o works well and is easy enough to use without additional things. Like this one needs a pin to push it in.


----------



## guskline

My EK AM4 EVO cpu block has the threaded screws that use the MB backplate.


----------



## Beandip8551

Well on the crossfire issue, MSI responded back to me about the issue and stated that it was normal for this board and a few other intel boards also. It doesn't seem to affect me when running programs in crossfire just disturbing how they implemented it on this board to me.

Beandip


----------



## bukkit

i'm a new owner of this board, it'll be going into my caselabs bullet bh7 case. for those of you who have it, how are you liking it so far? any issues besides ram speed?

about ram, i know i could be good with flare x but which trident z set would also work at 3200? i just like how the tridents look compared to the black flare x but it's not a big deal since they both match my color scheme. are there problems using 16gb sticks? i currently have 64gb of ram on my pc, 8x8, and would like to max it out on this board too once they fix ram speeds with 4 dimms since that's an issue i read about.

i've just been reading so many different ram problems that i thought i'd ask here now that it's been about a month since release.


----------



## Mega Man

I would ask in the ryzen thread. There are bdie 16gb dimms

Otherwise 3200 cl14 or 3600 cl16 (I am talking gskill rgb stuffs)


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Nice recent review of the Titanium:

http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/msi-x370-xpower-gaming-titanium-motherboard-review/

They are using an earlier Beta BIOS but still got very good results.

Amusing they comment on the VRMs in their conclusion, and yet also comment that voltage regulation at the 4Ghz OC was essentially perfect and actual power consumption was only a tad more than Asus and better than the Gigabyte Gaming 5...so the issue is...perception?


----------



## jonzi

I'm having an issue where the NIC basically disappears on boot, particularly boot first thing in the day. You have to switch off, pull mains lead and wait a minute. Last time I had this issue was with an Asus board on Z68. VERY annoying, using BIOS 1.3.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Nice recent review of the Titanium:
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/msi-x370-xpower-gaming-titanium-motherboard-review/
> 
> They are using an earlier Beta BIOS but still got very good results.
> 
> Amusing they comment on the VRMs in their conclusion, and yet also comment that voltage regulation at the 4Ghz OC was essentially perfect and actual power consumption was only a tad more than Asus and better than the Gigabyte Gaming 5...so the issue is...perception?


Although I've come to accept it, my main issue with the components was that when I compare to the Z170 and Z270 (Titanium chokes, expensive Mosfets, and backplate), the X370 did not seem to have the same qualities to live up to the branding and pricing. However with that said, my X370 Titanium is running fine without problems, and is very predictable to troubleshoot.


----------



## AuraNova

The more I read up in this thread, the more comfortable I am with the MSI board I got. Even though it's not the same board, I expect similar build quality.


----------



## anthony99

i seem to get a lot of freezing and hanging tried a lot of things

i moved mouse to different usb slot and it seems to be better

but still freezing i have a ssd samsung 850 evo 1 tb drive

any suggestions anyone

thanks!


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Although I've come to accept it, my main issue with the components was that when I compare to the Z170 and Z270 (Titanium chokes, expensive Mosfets, and backplate), the X370 did not seem to have the same qualities to live up to the branding and pricing. However with that said, my X370 Titanium is running fine without problems, and is very predictable to troubleshoot.


I do also wonder why the change in specific components compared to the Z-series boards, but so far I really have no complaint with regards to how it actually performs. If it didn't actually perform at a top-level, I would be *****ing to MSI about it...but it is the actual performance that matters to me - as well as the build quality. I would prefer it to be ~$25-50 cheaper, but it's not enough to really bother me.


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthony99*
> 
> i seem to get a lot of freezing and hanging tried a lot of things
> 
> i moved mouse to different usb slot and it seems to be better
> 
> but still freezing i have a ssd samsung 850 evo 1 tb drive
> 
> any suggestions anyone
> 
> thanks!


I have seen other cases of this situation with a samsung drive on the m.2 channel. My solution for them that worked was to use the media creation tool at microsoft.com to prepare a usb install of windows 10 with all the security patches and updates already rolled into it, and use that to clean install windows. That ensures the base windows image is as recent as possible. then after setup is completed install the drivers from MSI and finally the samsung toolbox and you should be good at that point.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bukkit*
> 
> i'm a new owner of this board, it'll be going into my caselabs bullet bh7 case. for those of you who have it, how are you liking it so far? any issues besides ram speed?
> 
> about ram, i know i could be good with flare x but which trident z set would also work at 3200? i just like how the tridents look compared to the black flare x but it's not a big deal since they both match my color scheme. are there problems using 16gb sticks? i currently have 64gb of ram on my pc, 8x8, and would like to max it out on this board too once they fix ram speeds with 4 dimms since that's an issue i read about.
> 
> i've just been reading so many different ram problems that i thought i'd ask here now that it's been about a month since release.


If you want 100% Ryzen certified memory you order a 16 GB kit of 2 dimms of G.Skill Flare X DDR4 3200 or DDR4 3466 . I bought DDR4 3200 kit and within 5minutes the memory was running at full speed. It is of course made of Samsung B-die chips. I got mine from Newegg. I believe today they have a 10% off promo code for ddr4 memory, including the kits I just mentioned of G. Skill Flare X dimms.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Glad you got out fixed but hopefully this will help people in the future.
> I have found am 4 is really sensitive to heat sink pressure.
> That does not mean anything with most power supplies on market today
> (Again posting for future knowledge) odds are not. All current power supplies that i know of excluding sub 30 $ psus have ocp and ovp (over current/ voltage protection.
> 
> If you did have a short your power supply will cycle off and will need incoming power removed to reset. All quality brands i have seen operate like this.
> I use cfx ( waiting for Vega, currently using 2x7770s) without issue on this mobo.
> This board does not have a jumper, just a 2 pin (2.54mm DuPont same size as usb ) header. But imo it is in a poor location and named poorly.
> 
> Asus always puts it next to the bottom ime by the direct to bios button).
> 
> Either way i always put a n.o. momentary switch it. With exceptions of asus as their button on the i/o works well and is easy enough to use without additional things. Like this one needs a pin to push it in.


Good to see you Mega. By the way I forgot how to alter my system specs that are listed with my signature. Time to convert it to my current Ryzen build.


----------



## hoolian

Hi, i have a 1700x and this motherboard. What is the default vcore range i should expect ? I currently have all cpu power connectors plugged in , the 8 pin + 4 pin, with a evga supernova 1050 watt.
While doing literally nothing , the latest cpu-z reports vcore of between .7 and 1.42 volts , fluctuating wildly. this is while doing nothing. if i run prime95, my vcore suddenly STICKS to 1.18 vcore . is this normal ? again this is default untouched settings and 1.3 bios. i don't like that the vcore is pushing 1.4 for no discernible reason. any help appreciated.


----------



## hoolian

what kind of freezing , hanging ? in bios or OS ?


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoolian*
> 
> Hi, i have a 1700x and this motherboard. What is the default vcore range i should expect ? I currently have all cpu power connectors plugged in , the 8 pin + 4 pin, with a evga supernova 1050 watt.
> While doing literally nothing , the latest cpu-z reports vcore of between .7 and 1.42 volts , fluctuating wildly. this is while doing nothing. if i run prime95, my vcore suddenly STICKS to 1.18 vcore . is this normal ? again this is default untouched settings and 1.3 bios. i don't like that the vcore is pushing 1.4 for no discernible reason. any help appreciated.


I assume you have all defaults including core boost and C6 state enabled? This will cause voltage swings as cores get down-clocked and then ramped back up or boosted, and those peaks would be very brief.

You could lock everything down to set values.

I am running my 1700x at 3.80Ghz stable at 1.30v, default LLC settings, and C6 state disabled and Core Boost disabled. Voltage never drops, but actual power utilization is low at idle as are temps...(I have air cooling).


----------



## hoolian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I assume you have all defaults including core boost and C6 state enabled? This will cause voltage swings as cores get down-clocked and then ramped back up or boosted, and those peaks would be very brief.
> 
> You could lock everything down to set values.
> 
> I am running my 1700x at 3.80Ghz stable at 1.30v, default LLC settings, and C6 state disabled and Core Boost disabled. Voltage never drops, but actual power utilization is low at idle as are temps...(I have air cooling).


thanks for the info. I might just try to lock down everything with no boost .


----------



## Mega Man

See below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Glad you got out fixed but hopefully this will help people in the future.
> I have found am 4 is really sensitive to heat sink pressure.
> That does not mean anything with most power supplies on market today
> (Again posting for future knowledge) odds are not. All current power supplies that i know of excluding sub 30 $ psus have ocp and ovp (over current/ voltage protection.
> 
> If you did have a short your power supply will cycle off and will need incoming power removed to reset. All quality brands i have seen operate like this.
> I use cfx ( waiting for Vega, currently using 2x7770s) without issue on this mobo.
> This board does not have a jumper, just a 2 pin (2.54mm DuPont same size as usb ) header. But imo it is in a poor location and named poorly.
> 
> Asus always puts it next to the bottom ime by the direct to bios button).
> 
> Either way i always put a n.o. momentary switch it. With exceptions of asus as their button on the i/o works well and is easy enough to use without additional things. Like this one needs a pin to push it in.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you Mega. By the way I forgot how to alter my system specs that are listed with my signature. Time to convert it to my current Ryzen build.
Click to expand...

Good to see you too we in the 83xx thread were worried . i even sent you a pm.
Going from memory as i an on mobile ' click your name' scroll down till you find your rigs. And find the edit button. But i can update when I get to a pc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoolian*
> 
> Hi, i have a 1700x and this motherboard. What is the default vcore range i should expect ? I currently have all cpu power connectors plugged in , the 8 pin + 4 pin, with a evga supernova 1050 watt.
> While doing literally nothing , the latest cpu-z reports vcore of between .7 and 1.42 volts , fluctuating wildly. this is while doing nothing. if i run prime95, my vcore suddenly STICKS to 1.18 vcore . is this normal ? again this is default untouched settings and 1.3 bios. i don't like that the vcore is pushing 1.4 for no discernible reason. any help appreciated.


It's normal and I wouldn't lock it down. Let it swing as they were for power savings


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> See below
> Good to see you too we in the 83xx thread were worried . i even sent you a pm.
> Going from memory as i an on mobile ' click your name' scroll down till you find your rigs. And find the edit button. But i can update when I get to a pc
> It's normal and I wouldn't lock it down. Let it swing as they were for power savings


I did have rough patch,health wise. The Monday before Thanksgiving,I had my second major heart attack. I was out of the hospital Thanksgiving morning and drove the family to our annual dinner at Marco Polo Ristorante. It was a wonderful evening and a great boost to my morale. I am very pleased with my Ryzen 1800X build fromspeed of storage, to processor power to how cool it looks. I am tickled how good a cooler the Alphacool Eisbahr 360 is at such a reasonable price for an AIO expandable. Very quiet and allowed my a nice 4.0 GHZ overclock. My core voltage in bios showed at 1.50 volts so I decided to lower OC to 3.85 GHZ at 1.37 volts Don't want to degrade my $500 cpu investment.


----------



## Mega Man

I am glad you are better. And i am glad you like ryzen


----------



## lowdog

RANT - Bios support is nothing short of pathetic!!!!!!

AMD Agesa 1.0.0.4 code already released in Asus and Gigabyte beta bios over the last couple of days and still nothing from MSI.

Asus, Gigabyte and ASRock have better memory support and compatibility but MSI still lags behind. Still stuck on AGESA 1.0.0.0 code from January....pfffft good one MSI. - END RANT


----------



## sanjiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> RANT - Bios support is nothing short of pathetic!!!!!!
> 
> AMD Agesa 1.0.0.4 code already released in Asus and Gigabyte beta bios over the last couple of days and still nothing from MSI.
> 
> Asus, Gigabyte and ASRock have better memory support and compatibility but MSI still lags behind. Still stuck on AGESA 1.0.0.0 code from January....pfffft good one MSI. - END RANT


Which would all be fine... if we had not payed for the most expensive x370 board available

This is rather sad.
I am about a week away from putting up the cash for a different board


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> RANT - Bios support is nothing short of pathetic!!!!!!
> 
> AMD Agesa 1.0.0.4 code already released in Asus and Gigabyte beta bios over the last couple of days and still nothing from MSI.
> 
> Asus, Gigabyte and ASRock have better memory support and compatibility but MSI still lags behind. Still stuck on AGESA 1.0.0.0 code from January....pfffft good one MSI. - END RANT


Im ok with them taking the time to release a better product. Complain all you want, but this board has had far less issues than others. Most of us have had zero issues. Another reason this thread is so small.


----------



## Mega Man

And i pulled 3200 on hynix memory.

Just saying
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> in other news hynix @3200 seeming works, been running long enough, not calling it 100% stable but stable so far. on call currently hop[ing this weekend will be slow enough to mess with pc. we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> i realized i dont have anything stating hynix, ill work on that later


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> RANT - Bios support is nothing short of pathetic!!!!!!
> 
> AMD Agesa 1.0.0.4 code already released in Asus and Gigabyte beta bios over the last couple of days and still nothing from MSI.
> 
> Asus, Gigabyte and ASRock have better memory support and compatibility but MSI still lags behind. Still stuck on AGESA 1.0.0.0 code from January....pfffft good one MSI. - END RANT


Understand your frustration but we get there in the end, and nobody remembers how we get there.
Once everyting is fine, ithat's all what matters....
Don't care if it takes a month or 6 months. Just get it right.


----------



## Limbeck

Hi.

Guess what. I'm here wondering how to get my ram to run properly. Guess it is quite a common problem.

Have anyone gotten the
Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200MHz 2x8GB set to run over 2133MHz?


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Limbeck*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Guess what. I'm here wondering how to get my ram to run properly. Guess it is quite a common problem.
> 
> Have anyone gotten the
> Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200MHz 2x8GB set to run over 2133MHz?


Have you tried this?
1) Load Defaults or Clear CMOS.
2) Disable XMP
3) Set Ram voltage to 1.35
4) Set Ram speed to 2400 as starting point and work your way up if stable.
5) Timing: try Auto first. Or Try Even numbers like 16-16-16-36 or 38. For me 15-16-16-35 worked for my Crucial Ballistix ram.
6) If still not stable, try apply small OC and voltage bump to CPU. This helps the memory controller.


----------



## Beandip8551

I just selected 2933 in the bios settings and mine runs at that.

Beandip


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Limbeck*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Guess what. I'm here wondering how to get my ram to run properly. Guess it is quite a common problem.
> 
> Have anyone gotten the
> Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200MHz 2x8GB set to run over 2133MHz?


I run my 4 DIMMS at 2400mhz (14-14-14-30) at the moment. Get 1689 points on Cinebench with my Ryzen 1700 3.8 ghz. (That was higher then with my RAM on 2666mhz (1668 points))
RAM 2666mhz (16-17-17-36) is also possible but it was unstable and not 'smooth' in my setup.
So I switched back to 2400mhz for now, hopefully MSI can resolve the RAM issue before CHRISTMAS???? lol


----------



## samsoundguy

AMD's Ryzen Balanced power plan for Windows promises to boost CPU performance

Hey I just saw this and thought I would share with everyone here

they say will roll out in AMD drivers however if you can't wait you can install it now

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3188234/hardware/amds-ryzen-balanced-power-plan-for-windows-promises-to-boost-cpu-performance.html

Also Ryzen Master will receive and update soon

Today we're pleased to announce that Ryzen Master version 1.0.1 will be available starting April 11th with two important updates:

Ryzen Master now reports junction temperature, rather than tCTL, by automatically removing the tCTL offset on the AMD Ryzen 1800X, 1700X, and 1600X processors. See the "temperature reporting" section of this blog for more context on tCTL.
The installer no longer enables or requires HPET when Ryzen Master is installed with a system running an AGESA 1.0.0.4-based BIOS. See the "let's talk BIOS updates" section of this blog for more context on AGESA 1.0.0.4.

Once MSI update with bios with AGESA 1.0.0.4. good things are bound to happen

also finally shipped today AM4 bracket for my water cooler

This cooler was enough to keep my FX 9590 from overheating so when I get it, I can finally try to overclock

Anyway hope this information is helpful they said it gives a performance boots in 1080p - (NOT that I care much for 1080p as I have moved onto 4k gaming at this point )

As we can all see Ryzen is a new and has bugs but it's looking better everyday.


----------



## HaykOC

Have you guys been able to get 3200mhz running on this board?
1800X and BIOS Version 1.3. No luck so far on anything above 2400mhz.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Have you guys been able to get 3200mhz running on this board?
> 1800X and BIOS Version 1.3. No luck so far on anything above 2400mhz.


You are going to get the same reply in every mobo thread for am4. A bunch of us including me had 0 issues. And a chunk of ppl have issues getting 3200.


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> You are going to get the same reply in every mobo thread for am4. A bunch of us including me had 0 issues. And a chunk of ppl have issues getting 3200.


I think i actually might have just got it stable at
3200mhz CL14


----------



## wmunn

so here we sit, a week after they pulled all the beta Bios files, and zero visible progress on updates. MSI are you listening to or hearing your customers at all?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> so here we sit, a week after they pulled all the beta Bios files, and zero visible progress on updates. MSI are you listening to or hearing your customers at all?


Yes , here I sit











Don't get too impatient.

They are adding to the QVL like madmen - 490 kits vs about half that for the ASUS CH6


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> so here we sit, a week after they pulled all the beta Bios files, and zero visible progress on updates. MSI are you listening to or hearing your customers at all?


Mod on MSi reckon early this week for bios.

Complain direct to MSI, I do every single day and have been for weeks now....SPAM FEST them about bios updates and improving their memory compatibility etc because the only ram that's working under A-XMP so far is Samsung b-die. They need to pull their fingers out and get with the program, AGESA updates from AMD have been rolling out and MSI still haven't updated bios with new code, freeeeeken slack.


----------



## wmunn

There is some blame on the bios from on both sides of the fence, AMD for launching earlier than they had shared with the board vendors.
Some board vendors for not using the AGESA code updates that have been arriving (late)
In this particular case, I am annoyed by MSI because they seem to be the slowest when it comes to BIOS updates. The question is why? understaffed, or not as good at it as their peers?


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> There is some blame on the bios from on both sides of the fence, AMD for launching earlier than they had shared with the board vendors.
> Some board vendors for not using the AGESA code updates that have been arriving (late)
> In this particular case, I am annoyed by MSI because they seem to be the slowest when it comes to BIOS updates. The question is why? understaffed, or not as good at it as their peers?


Well from my side of the fence... I've had my board and 1700 running since March 3rd... The 1700 is @ 3.9 with 1.3v and the ram is @ 3200. That's what it's been at since I put it together on March 3rd and I've never had any issues with the system. I might be able to go lower at 3.9 voltage wise but 1.3 seems low enough compared to some I've seen. I've also just not felt like pushing for more yet. Due to using my system quite a bit lately so less free experiment time.

So personally I haven't felt much of an urge to upgrade my bios... obviously for people who have issues I get that and understand they want those issues fixed. However... it's not like every single person is having a problem and MSI dropped a ball over it.

My board came with the 1.1 bios and I eventually updated to the 1.3... which still worked fine for me. That's part of why I haven't really been posting on the site much...


----------



## wmunn

I have gone through 2 different boards, and 4 kits of ram to find something that would even work at ddr4 2400, I have my third kit of G.skill tridentz sitting here afraid to install it, for fear of it having 1 stick die again (would be third time in a row)

So I can appreciate that you are happy, and some others are happy, but just know that was a matter of pure luck and NOT certainty or some form of wisdom on your part. The anger and ill will being felt by many of us is very real, and very justified.


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I have gone through 2 different boards, and 4 kits of ram to find something that would even work at ddr4 2400, I have my third kit of G.skill tridentz sitting here afraid to install it, for fear of it having 1 stick die again (would be third time in a row)
> 
> So I can appreciate that you are happy, and some others are happy, but just know that was a matter of pure luck and NOT certainty or some form of wisdom on your part. The anger and ill will being felt by many of us is very real, and very justified.


To follow this up, I have been building my own computers since 1979, and have built many thousands at work, since I do this for a living, not just as a hobby. This Ryzen experience has been one of the worst I have ever had. The board vendor points the finger at AMD, the memory companies point the finger at the board makers, and none of them seem overly concerned to make things right. now I have a fairly good idea of what issues are causing the problems, however I have yet to see a board which would allow you to access and adjust the sub timings, to set it up correctly. Most people don't even know what sub timings are, and how they affect everything else. Ryzen also wants to run at 1T command rate instead of 2T like practically every x86 board since forever.

shortly after launch I read a white paper from AMD recommending 3 specific memory kits to work at 3200 speeds, so I bought one, and it failed immediately, So was it just bad ram, or bad bios, or just plain bad advice I can't say.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I have gone through 2 different boards, and 4 kits of ram to find something that would even work at ddr4 2400, I have my third kit of G.skill tridentz sitting here afraid to install it, for fear of it having 1 stick die again (would be third time in a row)
> 
> So I can appreciate that you are happy, and some others are happy, but just know that was a matter of pure luck and NOT certainty or some form of wisdom on your part. The anger and ill will being felt by many of us is very real, and very justified.


What do you mean nothing to do with wisdom ? You messed around with a beta bios - that is about as foolish as it gets.


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What do you mean nothing to do with wisdom ? You messed around with a beta bios - that is about as foolish as it gets.


I didn't mess around with a beta bios, I was running bios version 1.1 when the issues with ram happened. trying beta 1.41 didn't help so I went back to the final official 1.3 they provided on the website, which I am still running right now. with g.skill fortis series ddr4 2400 cl16 ram, which by the way, is identical chips as the trident-z cl16 memory kits, hynix, but the different is the configuration stored on the module has the correct timings to make it work right out of the box. So if you buy the lower speed fortis kits that are jedec compliant DDR4 specifications, they will auto detect and boot right up with zero issues. The problem with that is the infinity fabric sets its speeds based on the ram frequency, so to extract the full power of the processor practically requires running a DDR4 overclock to 3000 or 3200 or even higher.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What do you mean nothing to do with wisdom ? You messed around with a beta bios - that is about as foolish as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mess around with a beta bios, I was running bios version 1.1 when the issues with ram happened. trying beta 1.41 didn't help so I went back to the final official 1.3 they provided on the website, which I am still running right now. with g.skill fortis series ddr4 2400 cl16 ram, which by the way, is identical chips as the trident-z cl16 memory kits, hynix, but the different is the configuration stored on the module has the correct timings to make it work right out of the box. So if you buy the lower speed fortis kits that are jedec compliant DDR4 specifications, they will auto detect and boot right up with zero issues. The problem with that is the infinity fabric sets its speeds based on the ram frequency, so to extract the full power of the processor practically requires running a DDR4 overclock to 3000 or 3200 or even higher.
Click to expand...

Here is what you did from my point of view. You bought a kit that was not on the QVL for the motherboard and being disappointed that it didn't run at rated speeds you tried a beta bios which went very badly ( which has happened on about any brand of board out there with this platform). You then bought a cheap ddr4 kit rated that IS on the QVL but only rated for 2400 mhz operation and you are once again disappointed because it only runs at .... 2400mhz

People that take responsibility for failures - learn , people who think they are above making mistakes.... repeat them.


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Here is what you did from my point of view. You bought a kit that was not on the QVL for the motherboard and being disappointed that it didn't run at rated speeds you tried a beta bios which went very badly ( which has happened on about any brand of board out there with this platform). You then bought a cheap ddr4 kit rated that IS on the QVL but only rated for 2400 mhz operation and you are once again disappointed because it only runs at .... 2400mhz
> 
> People that take responsibility for failures - learn , people who think they are above making mistakes.... repeat them.


You are again taking it out of context and twisting the meaning.
1. I purchased a memory kit with the board BEFORE there was a QVL even published, based on information provided by AMD themselves, who should know
2. I was not disappointed that it would not run at rated speed, it didn't run at ANY speed.
3. The beta bios in my case did NOT go badly at all, it just wasn't any better than the original 1.1
4. the g.skill fortis kit was NOT on the QVL when I bought it, but it does work. I am not disappointed the 2400 kit does not run faster, I bought it to use for now until things are better.
5. I do have a kit of 3200 memory, and am waiting until the AGESA and bios are updated properly before I try again.


----------



## Tyranids

Yeah when we can finally tone down command rate to 2T, I expect many of these memory issues will evaporate. That and adjusting the base clock... I'd like to see Ryzen with 4000MHz DDR4.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Here is what you did from my point of view. You bought a kit that was not on the QVL for the motherboard and being disappointed that it didn't run at rated speeds you tried a beta bios which went very badly ( which has happened on about any brand of board out there with this platform). You then bought a cheap ddr4 kit rated that IS on the QVL but only rated for 2400 mhz operation and you are once again disappointed because it only runs at .... 2400mhz
> 
> People that take responsibility for failures - learn , people who think they are above making mistakes.... repeat them.
> 
> 
> 
> You are again taking it out of context and twisting the meaning.
> 1. I purchased a memory kit with the board BEFORE there was a QVL even published, based on information provided by AMD themselves, who should know
> 2. I was not disappointed that it would not run at rated speed, it didn't run at ANY speed.
> 3. The beta bios in my case did NOT go badly at all, it just wasn't any better than the original 1.1
> 4. the g.skill fortis kit was NOT on the QVL when I bought it, but it does work. I am not disappointed the 2400 kit does not run faster, I bought it to use for now until things are better.
> 5. I do have a kit of 3200 memory, and am waiting until the AGESA and bios are updated properly before I try again.
Click to expand...

1. Who is responsible for taking a leap of faith purchasing ram before a QVL is out for the motherboard they plan to use?
2. If it didn't work, how did you flash to the beta bios?
3. Who is responsible for trying a beta bios that killed one of your sticks?
4. Only certified to work at 2400mhz - you can hope for more, but you can't expect it.
5 . Is the 3200 mhz kit on the QVL? The one you originally tried is not, nor were there ANY cl 16 3200 kits listed on the QVL the last time I looked.

I see far too many "blame the hardware " types around here - gets old.


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 1. Who is responsible for taking a leap of faith purchasing ram before a QVL is out for the motherboard they plan to use?
> 2. If it didn't work, how did you flash to the beta bios?
> 3. Who is responsible for trying a beta bios that killed one of your sticks?
> 4. Only certified to work at 2400mhz - you can hope for more, but you can't expect it.
> 5 . Is the 3200 mhz kit on the QVL? The one you originally tried is not, nor were there ANY cl 16 3200 kits listed on the QVL the last time I looked.
> 
> I see far too many "blame the hardware " types around here - gets old.


How many times will I have to tell you a beta bios did not kill a stick of memory? this is the third time. I only ran a beta which ironically was the one that supposedly bricked boards, in my case it did not negatively affect anything, and I was easily able to revert back to the official 1.3 version without incident. The 2 kits of ram that did suffer hardware failure on at least 1 stick were both on bios version 1.1 as it came to me from MSI. In both instances of this happening, I was able to get the one stick that survived to work at 2667 with no problems at all. But what good is half a memory kit that works, and half that is completely dead.
I am done with this discussion now. Have fun


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> To follow this up, I have been building my own computers since 1979, and have built many thousands at work, since I do this for a living, not just as a hobby. This Ryzen experience has been one of the worst I have ever had..


Since we're going to relate personal backgrounds...

Well pretty early in 1979 I was 10... and the only person I knew with a "home computer" at the time was my Aunt/Uncle. That being some form of TRaSh 80. It wasn't until I would say 1982 that through yard sales etc I got a Commodore 64... So personally I definitely wasn't building anything back in the early days of home computing aka 8 bit era.

When I started building my own was somewhere around 1998 or 1999. So let's say that in comparison I have all of 18 years with this. In that time I've probably built a few hundred systems. Those being for myself, friends and family. Ranging from basic systems to gaming and a few very specific systems for professional services.

Since the launch of Ryzen I've built two X370 based systems and both have worked with ram @ 3200. Mine is on an MSI Titanium and one for a friend on an Asus CH6. I've got a Gigabyte K7 coming in Tuesday or Wednesday for a third build.

There were some issues with the Asus board. It just felt far more touchy in regards to settings. Definitely something that was improving as bios updates came. As opposed to my Titanium with the 1.1 bios that was a rock out of the box.

Both of these systems used DDR 4 I have had laying around for at least a year.. none of it is on QVL. Yet when trying to keep costs down.. I use what I have on hand. Both systems are using early G.Skill 4000 kits that were collecting dust on my shelves. Why? because they never seemed to work quite right at 4000 on the Z170 systems I tested them on. So I figured I would toss them in and see what happens. So the MSI has been @ 3200 memory for over a month with 0 issues and the Asus has been there for the last 3 weeks after things got sorted out. Lucky for my friend we missed out of the bios bricking issue with the CH6.

Personally I'm not sure tossing around numbers like "1000's of systems built" or decades of background is really the route I would have gone. I've got a lot of G.Skill and some Corsair memory laying around. These kits I have working were just ones I randomly pulled out of the pile. The only "checking" I did on them.. was to make sure they were single rank kits. Beyond that I run my ram @ 1.37 instead of 1.35... due to the fact it's run at 1T instead of 2T... and I manually input the timings which I stole from one of Elmor's early posts in t he CH6 threads.


----------



## wmunn

Those were the days when you ordered a kit, and soldered on all the components yourself. If you were careful, and lucky it would work just fine, but usually required a few reworks before everything was correct and it worked









It wasn't until the PC clone days you could order the boards already assembled and build a PC as we sort of know it today.


----------



## lowdog

Anyone notice how the QVL differs from boad manufacturer to board manufacturer? Only ram that seems to run fine at 3200MHz on Titanium is Samsung b-die yet Asus has Hynix chips running at 3200MHz and dual rank Hynix running at 3200MHz as well...even 16GB modules at that. Gygabyte are doing the same.

With the 1.4x beta bios my 16GB sticks of Corsair dual rank Hynix 3000MHz would run at 2666MHz properly (still not 3000MHz)....but not on any other bios. I also purchased a kit of Corsair 3200MHz modules recommended by AMD but they won't work with current bios.

Asus has enabled the command rate to be changed in bios, MSI still nothing.

Good on you if you were lucky enough to have high frequency rams 4000MHz lying around to use at 3200MHz because tey work, good luck to you if you had 3200MHz Samsung b-die modules you are running at spec....good on you!

Fact of the matter, yeah 1.1 bios may be solid on basic levels but doesn't mean MSI have freeeeken dropped the ball when it comes to bios implementation and improvements!!!! No adjusting command rate, no HPET on/off, no voltage offset, no P-state adjustment,no updating AGESA blah blah blah......give us a freeeeken break, MSi are beyond slack when it comes to bios improvement if compared to the competition.


----------



## sanjiro

Sad to say it but I am off to get a different MB
Its cheaper than getting new ram and there are boards out there now that support my RAM.

Honestly this is a shame as I like most of my MSI products and had a nice MSI theme in my open case Core P5 build with 2x 1080 sea hawks with the branded MSI SLI
But its clear that MSI are struggling with this bios and with little to NO feedback I am not willing to sit back and hope that some time in the distant future they may get around to doing the job properly.

Good luck all, I hope you various issues are sorted soon.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanjiro*
> 
> Sad to say it but I am off to get a different MB
> Its cheaper than getting new ram and there are boards out there now that support my RAM.
> 
> Honestly this is a shame as I like most of my MSI products and had a nice MSI theme in my open case Core P5 build with 2x 1080 sea hawks with the branded MSI SLI
> But its clear that MSI are struggling with this bios and with little to NO feedback I am not willing to sit back and hope that some time in the distant future they may get around to doing the job properly.
> 
> Good luck all, I hope you various issues are sorted soon.


General consensus is that ASRock is making the "better" boards right now, but it's a wild guess for everyone at the moment. I'm sticking with my Carbon for now. The next generation of AM4 boards will most likely be better once Ryzen matures. So I can hold out until then.


----------



## sydefekt

I think if you can get at least 2400 or 2667 mhz, it is advisable to hold out and give this MB a chance until at least after AMD releases the new microcode with better memory support in May (or June). It's only been a month since Ryzen release, and MSI even released new motherboards (Krait, SLI, etc.). That may be where their resources went to instead of updating our bios.

And as mentioned before: when you change memory settings and you can boot, then power off and on a couple of times prior to stress testing so that memory training/timings gets worked out.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I have gone through 2 different boards, and 4 kits of ram to find something that would even work at ddr4 2400, I have my third kit of G.skill tridentz sitting here afraid to install it, for fear of it having 1 stick die again (would be third time in a row)
> 
> So I can appreciate that you are happy, and some others are happy, but just know that was a matter of pure luck and NOT certainty or some form of wisdom on your part. The anger and ill will being felt by many of us is very real, and very justified.


No. It isn't they just as of less then a month ago had beta bios that bricked boards they are being cautious which imo is a great thing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What do you mean nothing to do with wisdom ? You messed around with a beta bios - that is about as foolish as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mess around with a beta bios, I was running bios version 1.1 when the issues with ram happened. trying beta 1.41 didn't help so I went back to the final official 1.3 they provided on the website, which I am still running right now. with g.skill fortis series ddr4 2400 cl16 ram, which by the way, is identical chips as the trident-z cl16 memory kits, hynix, but the different is the configuration stored on the module has the correct timings to make it work right out of the box. So if you buy the lower speed fortis kits that are jedec compliant DDR4 specifications, they will auto detect and boot right up with zero issues. The problem with that is the infinity fabric sets its speeds based on the ram frequency, so to extract the full power of the processor practically requires running a DDR4 overclock to 3000 or 3200 or even higher.
Click to expand...

You really don't grasp this stuff at all i am sorry to say.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What do you mean nothing to do with wisdom ? You messed around with a beta bios - that is about as foolish as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mess around with a beta bios, I was running bios version 1.1 when the issues with ram happened. trying beta 1.41 didn't help so I went back to the final official 1.3 they provided on the website, which I am still running right now. with g.skill fortis series ddr4 2400 cl16 ram, which by the way, is identical chips as the trident-z cl16 memory kits, hynix, but the different is the configuration stored on the module has the correct timings to make it work right out of the box. So if you buy the lower speed fortis kits that are jedec compliant DDR4 specifications, they will auto detect and boot right up with zero issues. The problem with that is the infinity fabric sets its speeds based on the ram frequency, so to extract the full power of the processor practically requires running a DDR4 overclock to 3000 or 3200 or even higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what you did from my point of view. You bought a kit that was not on the QVL for the motherboard and being disappointed that it didn't run at rated speeds you tried a beta bios which went very badly ( which has happened on about any brand of board out there with this platform). You then bought a cheap ddr4 kit rated that IS on the QVL but only rated for 2400 mhz operation and you are once again disappointed because it only runs at .... 2400mhz
> 
> People that take responsibility for failures - learn , people who think they are above making mistakes.... repeat them.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Here is what you did from my point of view. You bought a kit that was not on the QVL for the motherboard and being disappointed that it didn't run at rated speeds you tried a beta bios which went very badly ( which has happened on about any brand of board out there with this platform). You then bought a cheap ddr4 kit rated that IS on the QVL but only rated for 2400 mhz operation and you are once again disappointed because it only runs at .... 2400mhz
> 
> People that take responsibility for failures - learn , people who think they are above making mistakes.... repeat them.
> 
> 
> 
> You are again taking it out of context and twisting the meaning.
> 1. I purchased a memory kit with the board BEFORE there was a QVL even published, based on information provided by AMD themselves, who should know
> 2. I was not disappointed that it would not run at rated speed, it didn't run at ANY speed.
> 3. The beta bios in my case did NOT go badly at all, it just wasn't any better than the original 1.1
> 4. the g.skill fortis kit was NOT on the QVL when I bought it, but it does work. I am not disappointed the 2400 kit does not run faster, I bought it to use for now until things are better.
> 5. I do have a kit of 3200 memory, and am waiting until the AGESA and bios are updated properly before I try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Who is responsible for taking a leap of faith purchasing ram before a QVL is out for the motherboard they plan to use?
> 2. If it didn't work, how did you flash to the beta bios?
> 3. Who is responsible for trying a beta bios that killed one of your sticks?
> 4. Only certified to work at 2400mhz - you can hope for more, but you can't expect it.
> 5 . Is the 3200 mhz kit on the QVL? The one you originally tried is not, nor were there ANY cl 16 3200 kits listed on the QVL the last time I looked.
> 
> I see far too many "blame the hardware " types around here - gets old.
Click to expand...

Completely agree, with, well everything. mine work. 3200 cl16. Took a bit of work
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sanjiro*
> 
> Sad to say it but I am off to get a different MB
> Its cheaper than getting new ram and there are boards out there now that support my RAM.
> 
> Honestly this is a shame as I like most of my MSI products and had a nice MSI theme in my open case Core P5 build with 2x 1080 sea hawks with the branded MSI SLI
> But its clear that MSI are struggling with this bios and with little to NO feedback I am not willing to sit back and hope that some time in the distant future they may get around to doing the job properly.
> 
> Good luck all, I hope you various issues are sorted soon.
> 
> 
> 
> General consensus is that ASRock is making the "better" boards right now, but it's a wild guess for everyone at the moment. I'm sticking with my Carbon for now. The next generation of AM4 boards will most likely be better once Ryzen matures. So I can hold out until then.
Click to expand...

says who? Asus or giga by far if not using msi


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> says who? Asus or giga by far if not using msi


Following all the threads involving Ryzen mobos, the AM4 socket, and the VRMs, that's quite a few threads. It seems like there are less people having issues with ASRock than with ASUS or Gigabyte. I'd say Gigabyte seems to be a close second as far as "best board" is concerned.

I have an MSI Carbon, so I went with what I thought was the right decision for me. I have never had any major issues with an MSI board out of the previous 3 I had before this one. I don't expect to have one with this one either.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Following all the threads involving Ryzen mobos, the AM4 socket, and the VRMs, that's quite a few threads. It seems like there are less people having issues with ASRock than with ASUS or Gigabyte. I'd say Gigabyte seems to be a close second as far as "best board" is concerned.
> 
> I have an MSI Carbon, so I went with what I thought was the right decision for me. I have never had any major issues with an MSI board out of the previous 3 I had before this one. I don't expect to have one with this one either.


I've heard good things about say for example the Taichi... the only issue from my end is I can never find one in stock. Gigabyte seems mostly positive (have a K7 coming this week).

The only "hands on" I've had is with the Titanium and CH6. My personal experience based on those two... I'll take the Titanium currently. I've had two CH6 boards because one was in a friends build and the other was for me. I just keep having tweak issues with the Asus and in general the ROG line is good for me (I have almost every board they had in the Z170 line as an example).

Looking at ASRock with say the Taichi or Gigabyte with the Gaming 5 or K7... you are also in a much more attractive price range (my opinion). In your case with the Carbon that is also in a much better price position than the Titanium.

The only thing that the Titanium on paper gives you over those boards.... If you are using a second M.2 drive you can run it at the 2.0 X4 and still use all your X1 slots... I have a few PCIE x1 devices I use so that was actually a "thing" for me. (almost all the other boards disable the x1 slots and a few give you the option to run the second M.2 at x2 and still use the x1 slots). The Titanium was also the only non Bio Star board I could find in stock at the time. While I'm happy with it... the Titanium (and the CH6) are over priced in my opinion. They would both be better priced around the $220 range (again my opinion). At least the ASRock board that is over $200 has a 5 Gigabit NIC onboard to give you something "more" for the increased price.


----------



## h0v3r

Hi guys, just a quick question. My first time seeing a motherboard having both 8pin and 4pin 12v. What's the purpose of this? should we use both or just 1? My PSU is capable of connecting both.

Currently im only using the 8pin 12v. Is there any reason i should use both?


----------



## Mega Man

At min usr the 8 pin or use both.

The additional 4 pin give you more amp capability. In another thread someone just burnt their board. If he had smoother connector it would likely not happened. That said you don't "need" the additional connector. My opinion odds the engineer knew what he was doing, it's on there, so use it


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanjiro*
> 
> Sad to say it but I am off to get a different MB
> Its cheaper than getting new ram and there are boards out there now that support my RAM.
> 
> Honestly this is a shame as I like most of my MSI products and had a nice MSI theme in my open case Core P5 build with 2x 1080 sea hawks with the branded MSI SLI
> But its clear that MSI are struggling with this bios and with little to NO feedback I am not willing to sit back and hope that some time in the distant future they may get around to doing the job properly.
> 
> Good luck all, I hope you various issues are sorted soon.


Did you build one of those Sinclair kits?

I helped a buddy upgrade the memory on one of those TRaSh 80 CoCo computers. It was a hack process stacking the DIPP chips and I think a little soldering. His father walked us through the process.

The Titanium is a rock-solid board, but MSI is piss-poor with their customer relations. If they could even just *communicate* through their forums as to what they are doing or any reason for the delays, but the people supporting their forum aren't even employees and are just as eager to quell complaints as provide any useful answers. :-(

It's been 2 weeks since the 1.4x BIOS fiasco and there has been nothing since. That really isn't acceptable. The AGESA code we are running is bugged with the FMA issue, boots slow as hell, I can't post with my additional PCIe SATA card installed, and I can't run my 4 DIMMS above 2400 (Samsung B-Die). While I still think this is the best *quality* AM4 board available, MSI is doing it's user base a big disservice.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sanjiro*
> 
> Sad to say it but I am off to get a different MB
> Its cheaper than getting new ram and there are boards out there now that support my RAM.
> 
> Honestly this is a shame as I like most of my MSI products and had a nice MSI theme in my open case Core P5 build with 2x 1080 sea hawks with the branded MSI SLI
> But its clear that MSI are struggling with this bios and with little to NO feedback I am not willing to sit back and hope that some time in the distant future they may get around to doing the job properly.
> 
> Good luck all, I hope you various issues are sorted soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you build one of those Sinclair kits?
> 
> I helped a buddy upgrade the memory on one of those TRaSh 80 CoCo computers. It was a hack process stacking the DIPP chips and I think a little soldering. His father walked us through the process.
> 
> The Titanium is a rock-solid board, but MSI is piss-poor with their customer relations. If they could even just *communicate* through their forums as to what they are doing or any reason for the delays, but the people supporting their forum aren't even employees and are just as eager to quell complaints as provide any useful answers. :-(
> 
> It's been 2 weeks since the 1.4x BIOS fiasco and there has been nothing since. That really isn't acceptable. The AGESA code we are running is bugged with the FMA issue, boots slow as hell, I can't post with my additional PCIe SATA card installed, and I can't run my 4 DIMMS above 2400 (Samsung B-Die). While I still think this is the best *quality* AM4 board available, MSI is doing it's user base a big disservice.
Click to expand...

Boot times are in the low 20's ( seconds) for me , what are you seeing?


----------



## hipstermctool

New member. Hi!

Building my first water-cooled rig with the MSO X370 Titanium with a Ryzen 1800 CPU in a Corsair Crystal x570 case. I am cooling the CPU, GPU and RAM with a top and a front Rad.

My question is, for those who have their loop built, how did you run it? With my case, the pump/reservoir will have to be to the right of the Mobo. The CPU is in the center of the Mobo with the RAM between the CPU and the reservoir. And the GPU is in the PCI slot just beneath both of them.

I am trying to go Pump>CPU>Rad1>RAM>GPU>Rad2. At least I think that should be the order. I can't seem to get it worked out without tubes crossing a bit. Is that a big deal? I think it will make the loop look cluttered, but IDK.

Any ideas or pictures of your loop on this Mobo that could help?


----------



## lowdog

Oh well just got banned from the MSI forums for stating how slack MSI support for their top tier X370 Titanium is.........totally pathetic. They can't even get a bios out based on the new code and their response to me when I contacted them directly was this; "we are working on the new bios, it may take some time, be patient and keep checking MSI official site for new bios".....LOL pathetic, at this rate we won't see AGESA code of the 1.0.0.4a variant in a bios for a few months considering they are still stuck on and still using AGESA 1.0.0.0 for the last 2 and a half months.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hipstermctool*
> 
> New member. Hi!
> 
> Building my first water-cooled rig with the MSO X370 Titanium with a Ryzen 1800 CPU in a Corsair Crystal x570 case. I am cooling the CPU, GPU and RAM with a top and a front Rad.
> 
> My question is, for those who have their loop built, how did you run it? With my case, the pump/reservoir will have to be to the right of the Mobo. The CPU is in the center of the Mobo with the RAM between the CPU and the reservoir. And the GPU is in the PCI slot just beneath both of them.
> 
> I am trying to go Pump>CPU>Res1>RAM>GPU>Res2>Pump. At least I think that should be the order. I can't seem to get it worked out without tubes crossing a bit. Is that a big deal? I think it will make the loop look cluttered, but IDK.
> 
> Any ideas or pictures of your loop on this Mobo that could help?


It is generally counter productive to use 2 res like that unless you mean rads? It is recommended that you go res to pump ( to pump, to pump ) beyond that generally loop order should be determined by distance away (to the closest next)


----------



## hipstermctool

My fault. I had a brain cloud and typed Res when I meant Rad. There is one reservoir/pump and two radiators. I apologize for the confusion.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Boot times are in the low 20's ( seconds) for me , what are you seeing?


From power on until the MSI logo - 34.5 seconds
From MSI logo to logon screen - 10.5 seconds

These have been pretty consistent since the 1.10 BIOS.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Oh well just got banned from the MSI forums for stating how slack MSI support for their top tier X370 Titanium is.........totally pathetic. They can't even get a bios out based on the new code and their response to me when I contacted them directly was this; "we are working on the new bios, it may take some time, be patient and keep checking MSI official site for new bios".....LOL pathetic, at this rate we won't see AGESA code of the 1.0.0.4a variant in a bios for a few months considering they are still stuck on and still using AGESA 1.0.0.0 for the last 2 and a half months.


I got banned as well. They gave *me* **** about posting a link to the MSI FTP site for the 1.43 BIOS when they had never (up to that point) even explained the BIOS issue was due to AGESA code. When I complained they should be mad at MSI and not me, they banned me for being disrespectful. My ban expired, but I have no time for amateur crap like that. The AGESA issue should have been noted as a STICKY and not simply as a reply in a Tomahawk B350 thread!

I saw you trying to play nice with them, and biting your lip for a while, but I could see this coming from a mile away.

So yeah...I can only assume they are in fact compensated in some way by MSI and their MAIN goal is to quell any negative talk about their benefactors. It's a pathetic forum for one officially MSi branded but lacking in ANY real support from MSI.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## The L33t

Boot time issues seem to be related to memory training for the most part. One way to test this is use only one stick and default values and see if the long boot times remain.

Peripherals may also impact the boot times (internal and or external). Adding one by one is something that should be done by those affected and once identified should be reported to iron out compatibility issues.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Boot times are in the low 20's ( seconds) for me , what are you seeing?
> 
> 
> 
> From power on until the MSI logo - 34.5 seconds
> From MSI logo to logon screen - 10.5 seconds
> 
> These have been pretty consistent since the 1.10 BIOS.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> Boot time issues seem to be related to memory training for the most part. One way to test this is use only one stick and default values and see if the long boot times remain.
> 
> Peripherals may also impact the boot times (internal and or external). Adding one by one is something that should be done by those affected and once identified should be reported to iron out compatibility issues.


This is about normal unless I am applying changes in bios.


----------



## lowdog

Good one MSI they just released a bios for b350 Mortar Artic and top tier X370 Titanium gets nothing, man good to see MSI have their priorities all sorted









Looks like most of the b350 line got a new bios with support for AMD Ryzen 5 CPU....lol if that is all it is, wonder if it's AGESA 1.0.0.4 yet but still slack they offer support for b350 line before the X370 line.









Just ordered a ASRock Taichi will be here tomorrow, the MSI can go in the cupboard for a couple of months till they get the next bios out


----------



## lowdog

Update # 1

Microcode used in latest bios for b350 line is; same microcode version as the Titanium's now defunct 1.41 beta which was microcode 800111c

This is from AGESA 1.0.0.3......W~T~F MSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So what the mods said on MSI forum about AMD code being dodgy so they pulled all the beta bios was a croc of C~R~A~P in light of the fact that they have now gone and released bios based on that same code.

Wish I could post on those forums I'd stick it to them so hard after this revelation.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Update # 1
> 
> Microcode used in latest bios for b350 line is; same microcode version as the Titanium's now defunct 1.41 beta which was microcode 800111c
> 
> This is from AGESA 1.0.0.3......W~T~F MSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So what the mods said on MSI forum about AMD code being dodgy so they pulled all the beta bios was a croc of C~R~A~P in light of the fact that they have now gone and released bios based on that same code.
> 
> Wish I could post on those forums I'd stick it to them so hard after this revelation.


There are already comments about just that starting to fly on that forum. Not seeing much in the way of responses from the mods yet...but they are MSI shills anyway (they can deny all they want, but their behavior and attitude says otherwise).

I am still happy with *the motherboard*, but they have already released at least 2 updated revisions of this board based on part numbers so I want to know if the few issues I have seen can be resolved with BIOS updates...


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> There are already comments about just that starting to fly on that forum. Not seeing much in the way of responses from the mods yet...but they are MSI shills anyway (they can deny all they want, but their behavior and attitude says otherwise).
> 
> I am still happy with *the motherboard*, but they have already released at least 2 updated revisions of this board based on part numbers so I want to know if the few issues I have seen can be resolved with BIOS updates...


If there is issues that can't be fixed with a bios update wouldn't they have to replace boards? I have yet to have an issue but i will take a revision lol.


----------



## cssorkinman

I've run 4 ghz+ with 2x8 cl 14 1T @ 3200 mhz since the second boot on bios 1.1...... the board does *not need a bios update* to run fast and stable - it's as simple as that.


----------



## sanjiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've run 4 ghz+ with 2x8 cl 14 1T @ 3200 mhz since the second boot on bios 1.1...... the board does *not need a bios update* to run fast and stable - it's as simple as that.


Your anecdotal evidence is not proof.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've run 4 ghz+ with 2x8 cl 14 1T @ 3200 mhz since the second boot on bios 1.1...... the board does *not need a bios update* to run fast and stable - it's as simple as that.


I agree with that. Since day 1 with people having ram issues especially on the chv6, i spent some time nailing down what ram kits are samsung before making my purchase. So i don't feel bad about those having issues with it. No offense, but if i can spend a few hrs on google and figure it out, anyone can. But if new code has some form of performance gain, i will take it when it is available. I am not upset at msi for taking the time on releasing an update if it is implemented with no drawbacks.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've run 4 ghz+ with 2x8 cl 14 1T @ 3200 mhz since the second boot on bios 1.1...... the board does *not need a bios update* to run fast and stable - it's as simple as that.


To be fair, and complete, what that actually means is the board doesn't need a BIOS update to run at those speeds *with the specific components* you selected. It's rather disingenuous to extrapolate your experience to a general statement since we have all heard multiple reports of users having trouble running their memory above 2400 and sometimes above 2133.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> If there is issues that can't be fixed with a bios update wouldn't they have to replace boards? I have yet to have an issue but i will take a revision lol.


It depends on the issue. Not necessarily. Most MB revisions are minor tweaks to resolve uncommon issues or things users would never notice. But if it has a direct impact, there could be a warrant claim under the Implied Warranty of merchantability.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanjiro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've run 4 ghz+ with 2x8 cl 14 1T @ 3200 mhz since the second boot on bios 1.1...... the board does *not need a bios update* to run fast and stable - it's as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> Your anecdotal evidence is not proof.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I've been running 4150 mhz as a daily clock for a couple weeks now - still on bios 1.1 - see no reason to update - don't want to screw things up.

I'm no genius ( ask around ) I simply studied the components before purchasing them and what do you know.... it worked out pretty well.... imagine that.


----------



## Tyranids

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been running 4150 mhz as a daily clock for a couple weeks now - still on bios 1.1 - see no reason to update - don't want to screw things up.
> 
> I'm no genius ( ask around ) I simply studied the components before purchasing them and what do you know.... it worked out pretty well.... imagine that.


Your stories really don't help at all though. I can do the same thing:


Even here's my ram:


And here it is on the QVL list:


So yeah, I'm really failing to see how it is my fault that I can't make RAM run at the rated speed on the sticks. This exact kit worked for me 1st boot on a Gigabyte Gaming 5, which I would probably still have right now except that it died on me in less than 48 hours. However, with this board, I have yet to actually get to POST with the memory multiplier at 32.

MSI showed us BCLK overclocking in their 1.41 beta, and now that's even gone too. Last week on their forums the mods were swearing up and down that "we will have update this week, Monday at the very latest!" And look now, Tuesday is over and no updates. Don't worry though, MSI has managed to launch about 15 more AM4 boards in this time.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyranids*
> 
> Your stories really don't help at all though. I can do the same thing:
> 
> 
> Even here's my ram:
> 
> 
> And here it is on the QVL list:
> 
> 
> So yeah, I'm really failing to see how it is my fault that I can't make RAM run at the rated speed on the sticks. This exact kit worked for me 1st boot on a Gigabyte Gaming 5, which I would probably still have right now except that it died on me in less than 48 hours. However, with this board, I have yet to actually get to POST with the memory multiplier at 32.
> 
> MSI showed us BCLK overclocking in their 1.41 beta, and now that's even gone too. Last week on their forums the mods were swearing up and down that "we will have update this week, Monday at the very latest!" And look now, Tuesday is over and no updates. Don't worry though, MSI has managed to launch about 15 more AM4 boards in this time.


Does it show the ram and all the proper settings for it in the bios as listed on the ram?


----------



## Tyranids

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Does it show the ram and all the proper settings for it in the bios as listed on the ram?


Of course it does. I have tried using A-XMP, manual, 1.4V DRAM voltage, 1.2 SOC voltage, auto SOC voltage, 1.1V SOC voltage, loosening timings, etc. The board cannot even get to turning on the display with multiplier any higher than 29.33.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyranids*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been running 4150 mhz as a daily clock for a couple weeks now - still on bios 1.1 - see no reason to update - don't want to screw things up.
> 
> I'm no genius ( ask around ) I simply studied the components before purchasing them and what do you know.... it worked out pretty well.... imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stories really don't help at all though. I can do the same thing:
> 
> 
> Even here's my ram:
> 
> 
> And here it is on the QVL list:
> 
> 
> So yeah, I'm really failing to see how it is my fault that I can't make RAM run at the rated speed on the sticks. This exact kit worked for me 1st boot on a Gigabyte Gaming 5, which I would probably still have right now except that it died on me in less than 48 hours. However, with this board, I have yet to actually get to POST with the memory multiplier at 32.
> 
> MSI showed us BCLK overclocking in their 1.41 beta, and now that's even gone too. Last week on their forums the mods were swearing up and down that "we will have update this week, Monday at the very latest!" And look now, Tuesday is over and no updates. Don't worry though, MSI has managed to launch about 15 more AM4 boards in this time.
Click to expand...

I don't think your kit is on the QVL.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hipstermctool*
> 
> New member. Hi!
> 
> Building my first water-cooled rig with the MSO X370 Titanium with a Ryzen 1800 CPU in a Corsair Crystal x570 case. I am cooling the CPU, GPU and RAM with a top and a front Rad.
> 
> My question is, for those who have their loop built, how did you run it? With my case, the pump/reservoir will have to be to the right of the Mobo. The CPU is in the center of the Mobo with the RAM between the CPU and the reservoir. And the GPU is in the PCI slot just beneath both of them.
> 
> I am trying to go Pump>CPU>Res1>RAM>GPU>Res2>Pump. At least I think that should be the order. I can't seem to get it worked out without tubes crossing a bit. Is that a big deal? I think it will make the loop look cluttered, but IDK.
> 
> Any ideas or pictures of your loop on this Mobo that could help?


It is generally counter productive to use 2 res like that unless you mean reads? It is recommended that you go res to pump ( to pump, to pump ) brood that generally loop order should be determined by distance away (do the closest next
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hipstermctool*
> 
> My fault. I had a brain cloud and typed Res when I meant Rad. There is one reservoir/pump and two radiators. I apologize for the confusion.


np i screwed up mine too due to FFS ( fat finger syndrome ) and auto correct
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanjiro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've run 4 ghz+ with 2x8 cl 14 1T @ 3200 mhz since the second boot on bios 1.1...... the board does *not need a bios update* to run fast and stable - it's as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> Your anecdotal evidence is not proof.
Click to expand...

ok heres my hynix 

stable since as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've run 4 ghz+ with 2x8 cl 14 1T @ 3200 mhz since the second boot on bios 1.1...... the board does *not need a bios update* to run fast and stable - it's as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that. Since day 1 with people having ram issues especially on the chv6, i spent some time nailing down what ram kits are samsung before making my purchase. So i don't feel bad about those having issues with it. No offense, but if i can spend a few hrs on google and figure it out, anyone can. But if new code has some form of performance gain, i will take it when it is available. I am not upset at msi for taking the time on releasing an update if it is implemented with no drawbacks.
Click to expand...

wow... look at that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Update # 1
> 
> Microcode used in latest bios for b350 line is; same microcode version as the Titanium's now defunct 1.41 beta which was microcode 800111c
> 
> This is from AGESA 1.0.0.3......W~T~F MSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So what the mods said on MSI forum about AMD code being dodgy so they pulled all the beta bios was a croc of C~R~A~P in light of the fact that they have now gone and released bios based on that same code.
> 
> Wish I could post on those forums I'd stick it to them so hard after this revelation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are already comments about just that starting to fly on that forum. Not seeing much in the way of responses from the mods yet...but they are MSI shills anyway (they can deny all they want, but their behavior and attitude says otherwise).
> 
> I am still happy with *the motherboard*, but they have already released at least 2 updated revisions of this board based on part numbers so I want to know if the few issues I have seen can be resolved with BIOS updates...
Click to expand...

any links to said comments. --the mods may or may not be correct, maybe it interacted badly with the msi bios? maybe their original file was corrupted ?

see where i am going with this ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've run 4 ghz+ with 2x8 cl 14 1T @ 3200 mhz since the second boot on bios 1.1...... the board does *not need a bios update* to run fast and stable - it's as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, and complete, what that actually means is the board doesn't need a BIOS update to run at those speeds *with the specific components* you selected. It's rather disingenuous to extrapolate your experience to a general statement since we have all heard multiple reports of users having trouble running their memory above 2400 and sometimes above 2133.
Click to expand...

that the entire am4 generation has had to deal with ? nah not at all acceptable ( takes off sarcasm hat )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyranids*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been running 4150 mhz as a daily clock for a couple weeks now - still on bios 1.1 - see no reason to update - don't want to screw things up.
> 
> I'm no genius ( ask around ) I simply studied the components before purchasing them and what do you know.... it worked out pretty well.... imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stories really don't help at all though. I can do the same thing:
> 
> 
> Even here's my ram:
> 
> 
> And here it is on the QVL list:
> 
> 
> So yeah, I'm really failing to see how it is my fault that I can't make RAM run at the rated speed on the sticks. This exact kit worked for me 1st boot on a Gigabyte Gaming 5, which I would probably still have right now except that it died on me in less than 48 hours. However, with this board, I have yet to actually get to POST with the memory multiplier at 32.
> 
> MSI showed us BCLK overclocking in their 1.41 beta, and now that's even gone too. Last week on their forums the mods were swearing up and down that "we will have update this week, Monday at the very latest!" And look now, Tuesday is over and no updates. Don't worry though, MSI has managed to launch about 15 more AM4 boards in this time.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyranids*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Does it show the ram and all the proper settings for it in the bios as listed on the ram?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does. I have tried using A-XMP, manual, 1.4V DRAM voltage, 1.2 SOC voltage, auto SOC voltage, 1.1V SOC voltage, loosening timings, etc. The board cannot even get to turning on the display with multiplier any higher than 29.33.
Click to expand...

first i have yet to see a-xmp ever work properly for any board, giga, asus or msi

second throwing volts does not mean it will work. you cant beat everything with a hammer and hope it works when your done. some things take finesse
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tyranids*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been running 4150 mhz as a daily clock for a couple weeks now - still on bios 1.1 - see no reason to update - don't want to screw things up.
> 
> I'm no genius ( ask around ) I simply studied the components before purchasing them and what do you know.... it worked out pretty well.... imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stories really don't help at all though. I can do the same thing:
> 
> 
> Even here's my ram:
> 
> 
> And here it is on the QVL list:
> 
> 
> So yeah, I'm really failing to see how it is my fault that I can't make RAM run at the rated speed on the sticks. This exact kit worked for me 1st boot on a Gigabyte Gaming 5, which I would probably still have right now except that it died on me in less than 48 hours. However, with this board, I have yet to actually get to POST with the memory multiplier at 32.
> 
> MSI showed us BCLK overclocking in their 1.41 beta, and now that's even gone too. Last week on their forums the mods were swearing up and down that "we will have update this week, Monday at the very latest!" And look now, Tuesday is over and no updates. Don't worry though, MSI has managed to launch about 15 more AM4 boards in this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think your kit is on the QVL.
Click to expand...

the PNs do look different dont they- they do look like bdie though


----------



## Tyranids

The individual stick has an 8, the kit is 2x8 therefore 16GVK. I even still have the packaging that clearly has F4-3200C14-16GVK stamped on it.

Also what's this about voltage not helping? To be honest I don't know much about memory overclocking, but have never had any troubles getting RAM to run at spec in previous builds.


----------



## wmunn

Just because you buy a g.skill kit labeled c14 doesn't mean you will get samsung b-die. For that matter, the specific preferences of a given board shouldn't limit you to just one choice of ram chip to get it running at higher speeds. If they did that, it shuts out a huge portion of the choices to a consumer. To be functioning correctly, these boards should run hynix and samsung equally well at higher speeds.
This constant fanboy attitude towards MSI is a load of crap. There are problems many are facing, and you continue to look down your noses at those of us facing issues. Anyone with experience dealing with a variety of boards are all right here noting how crappy the bios is, and the support provided to date. Maybe it will come, maybe it won't.

What I have learned from the experience is stay away for several months after a launch before buying, so you can make a better choice up front, instead of preordering at launch before there are even QVL listed. Yeah, that's on me for knowing better and doing it anyways.

But even doing a little research you can end up hosed, and you just happened to get lucky. Next time try being helpful when people are having issues, instead of sarcastically implying you are the fount of truth about crappy MSI support. This is the first and last MSI product I will ever purchase.


----------



## lowdog

AMD AGESA updates are supposed to improve performance and fix bugs ultimately resulting in improved system stability, compatibility, functionality and performance.

AMD have been rolling out the updated code to all vendors and all vendors have implemented the code in consecutive bios updates up to current AGESA build 1.0.0.4x

Titanium is still on AGESA 1.0.0.0 and this is MSI's official stance on the matter so far and I quote from my most recent correspondence with them from today;

*Ticket:
AMD release AGESA 1.0.0.4 bios updates

Content:
We do not mean to release the BIOS immediately,BIOS is not finished yet,please be patient and please pay attention to the bios at MSI Website.
*

This ^ two week after AMD released AGESA 1.0.0.4x to manufactures that had the following fixes;

BIOSes based on this new code will have four important improvements for you
1/ We have reduced DRAM latency by approximately 6ns. This can result in higher performance for latency-sensitive applications.
2/ We resolved a condition where an unusual FMA3 code sequence could cause a system hang.
3/ We resolved the "overclock sleep bug" where an incorrect CPU frequency could be reported after resuming from S3 sleep.
4/ AMD Ryzen™ Master no longer requires the High-Precision Event Timer (HPET).

And still MSI refuse to roll out a bios including these updates for the Titanium, a premium priced product with disdainfully inadequate support. The way things are panning out with this motherboard users will be left wanting way behind the other vendors premium products update cycles.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> Just because you buy a g.skill kit labeled c14 doesn't mean you will get samsung b-die. For that matter, the specific preferences of a given board shouldn't limit you to just one choice of ram chip to get it running at higher speeds. If they did that, it shuts out a huge portion of the choices to a consumer. To be functioning correctly, these boards should run hynix and samsung equally well at higher speeds.
> This constant fanboy attitude towards MSI is a load of crap. There are problems many are facing, and you continue to look down your noses at those of us facing issues. Anyone with experience dealing with a variety of boards are all right here noting how crappy the bios is, and the support provided to date. Maybe it will come, maybe it won't.
> 
> What I have learned from the experience is stay away for several months after a launch before buying, so you can make a better choice up front, instead of preordering at launch before there are even QVL listed. Yeah, that's on me for knowing better and doing it anyways.
> 
> But even doing a little research you can end up hosed, and you just happened to get lucky. Next time try being helpful when people are having issues, instead of sarcastically implying you are the fount of truth about crappy MSI support. This is the first and last MSI product I will ever purchase.


You'd be a lot better off if you took responsibility for your failures.


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You'd be a lot better off if you took responsibility for your failures.


You really need to learn to read, because I took responsibility for my issues, but it doesn't excuse MSI, and your attitude about it is extremely insulting.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You'd be a lot better off if you took responsibility for your failures.
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to learn to read, because I took responsibility for my issues, but it doesn't excuse MSI, and your attitude about it is extremely insulting.
Click to expand...

I'm simply trying to help you avoid making mistakes in the future.


----------



## motoray

Msi launch still went nowhere even close to as bad as asus. Sure maybe asus is doing better with mem now. See how stoked half the ppl who had to rma the mobo are about mem compatibility. I planned on getting a different board but simply this board had far less issues than any other board at launch. I even ignored the "ryzen likes even number ram timing nonsense" and went straight for the best bang for buck samsung mem i could find. So no maybe this doesnt help you with your memory issues but what would you like? I need to find you samsung mem? Literally a handfull of ppl on here complaining, asus thread was over 100pages of rage before i said f that and went msi.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyranids*
> 
> The individual stick has an 8, the kit is 2x8 therefore 16GVK. I even still have the packaging that clearly has F4-3200C14-16GVK stamped on it.
> 
> Also what's this about voltage not helping? To be honest I don't know much about memory overclocking, but have never had any troubles getting RAM to run at spec in previous builds.


F4-3200C14-16GVK is not on the qvl fyi that said afaik 3200 cl 14 ( from gskill ) is bdie

what i ment was you cant always over volt stuff and expect it to work . as a matter of fact lots of stuff wont work with too much voltage
ill have to reboot, when i have a moment, but i set timings manually and then started upping voltage. including a secondary ram voltage that needs to be exactly half of the ram voltage ( or a LITTLE more )

so much wrong with this next quote . whether or not you like msi is not the point so ill break it down
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> Just because you buy a g.skill kit labeled c14 doesn't mean you will get samsung b-die.


as far as i know and from everything recommended in the ryzen thread any gskill 3200 and above @ cl 14 ( @ 3200 ) is bdie ---- again gskill only
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> For that matter, the specific preferences of a given board shouldn't limit you to just one choice of ram chip to get it running at higher speeds. If they did that, it shuts out a huge portion of the choices to a consumer. To be functioning correctly, these boards should run hynix and samsung equally well at higher speeds.


has near nothing to do with boards and more to do with BIOS and microcode - you can say asus has " better support " as ythey have thrown more band-aids at it.... ironically i think asus has shown more support - simply put they have active ( in the ocing communities ) members .... but that is about all. we did have beta bios .... but they were beta asus has always been more forth coming with updates, maybe after the last debacle ( you and everyone else would cry and moan about how crappy msi is, if they released a bios that bricked your board. ) it may be they just dont mind having issues, maybe msi wants more testing. esp after that last issue-- that said IDK but i am giving them the benefit of the doubt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> This constant fanboy attitude towards MSI is a load of crap.


yea i only own 2 msi products

excuse me 3- 1 laptop, 1 b350 mobo which frankly was a rock could run super low timings @ 2933- and possibly 3200 idk * which is now sitting in its box waiting for a new zen * and my titanium
i have 5 giga boards 2 intel boards and 4 or 5 asus.... waiting for a formula before i buy asus - asus frankly is my goto
i just have a better understanding on how this buissness works, apparently
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> There are problems many are facing, and you continue to look down your noses at those of us facing issues.


never looked down my nose. i simply state bluntly the facts. there is no attitude inferred or intended, and going further any that you feel is directed toward you is done so out of your own insecurities.

i will say this this one time. i am blunt. i state exactly what i mean. period. i dont have the time for the drama or pc ( political correctness )junk.

dont believe me ? think i am lying ? go read the 83xx club and you will see exactly what i mean- i always talk and act just like this -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> Anyone with experience dealing with a variety of boards are all right here noting how crappy the bios is,


ok so you agree with me ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> and the support provided to date. Maybe it will come, maybe it won't.


nothing to note.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> What I have learned from the experience is stay away for several months after a launch before buying, so you can make a better choice up front, instead of preordering at launch before there are even QVL listed. Yeah, that's on me for knowing better and doing it anyways.


early adopting any completely new tech is prone to issues. maybe you dont remember the other launches because well... intel has not had anything truely new in how many years ??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> But even doing a little research you can end up hosed, and you just happened to get lucky.


no i didnt i worked hard. spent some time and obtained an understanding of this chip. just like what we tell people in the 83xx thread. amd isnt intel. i had my intel oc finished in less then 2 hours of work ( not including stressing ) - my amd*S* all took months each

i expect nothing less with this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> Next time try being helpful when people are having issues,


i am willing to help anyone, but you can not fill a cup that is overflowing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> instead of sarcastically implying you are the fount of truth about crappy MSI support. This is the first and last MSI product I will ever purchase.


your loss. they make solid products... and great service after sale ( warranty )

lastly as it really applies to all the above.- 3200 is NOT a guarantee. amd only supports IIRC 2666- anything more is oc and if i am remembering the correct number, 3200 would be an OVERCLOCK which is NOT guaranteed

edit fixed the quotes ....


----------



## sanjiro

ITs all good.

MSI are taking their time, good for them.
Some of you were not making you builds in the 1st week the boards and CPUs came out and so you benefited from the people who worked out the issue with non Samsung memory, good for you

I just finished my rebuild using an asus crosshair and now my 3600 ram is ticking over at.... 3600. click click BANG
Best I could get out of it on the MSI was 2133

would have cost me 2x more to replace the ram if I could even find a 32gig kit that would run at 3600

if and WHEN MSI get their %$#@ together I will rebuild with the xPower because the asus is UGLY


----------



## lowdog

Msi official bios 1.3 for B350 line just bricked it's first B350 Tomahawk ; https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=284811.0

Don't worry the way things are going with MSI bios they will soon have a worse rep than Asus had with their beta bricking bios....only difference, Asus fixed the issue promptly whereas MSI probably doesn't have a clue one way or the other.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Msi official bios 1.3 for B350 line just bricked it's first B350 Tomahawk ; https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=284811.0
> 
> Don't worry the way things are going with MSI bios they will soon have a worse rep than Asus had with their beta bricking bios....only difference, Asus fixed the issue promptly whereas MSI probably doesn't have a clue one way or the other.


You are absolutely correct. Just because some characters here have done well on their boards does not give them the right to be holier than thou. Fact is that AMD recognizes issues with motherboard bios across the industry dealing with both stability and memory through[put. Fact is that MSI has been the slowest in issuing bios updates based on Agesa code that AMD has provided to all Ryzen board manufacturers.The fact I an not able to run 4 dimms at faster than 2400mhz even though they are B-die chips is a legitimate issue. Don't belittle and point fingers at those who have such issues. Not everyone has extra money to throw around to buy the most compatible memory. One should NOT have to search 2 dozen places to find the "right" memory for Ryzen. No one had to do that with Pilderiver. AMD wants to take market share from Intel. AMD and its partners can not afford to inflict too much pain in Ryzen adoption or else damage will occur to Ryzen's image. You guys can stonewall all you want for MSI but most people are not interested in being boot lickers but having a positive experience with Ryzen. They should NOT have to be techies or obsessive geeks to have such an experience. So lay off the arrogance and extend a friendly hand here. MSI is far from faultless on support issues.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Msi official bios 1.3 for B350 line just bricked it's first B350 Tomahawk ; https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=284811.0
> 
> Don't worry the way things are going with MSI bios they will soon have a worse rep than Asus had with their beta bricking bios....only difference, Asus fixed the issue promptly whereas MSI probably doesn't have a clue one way or the other.


I don't know if you've notice, but the forum mods purges most of the comments from the Beta BIOS discussion. They reduced almost 17 pages of comments down to about 4...


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I don't know if you've notice, but the forum mods purges most of the comments from the Beta BIOS discussion. They reduced almost 17 pages of comments down to about 4...


Yeah I just took a look, that's pretty indicative of MSI right now.....in denial and lets sweep the whole issue under the carpet







. And regarding the whole Samsung b-die scenario, well you can't even purchase any of that stuff here in AUS atm and realistically it shouldn't make any difference whether it's Samsung or Hynix chips!...if they are rated at 3200MHz they should just work and same goes for all rated 2666MHz and 3000MHz kits. This is a bios issue full stop which is evident by the fact that some vendors boards are running certain Hynix kits at varying frequencies while other vendors...cough...MSI can only run them at 2133MHz.

Example my 2 x 16GB 3000MHz Corsair dual rank Hynix sticks, on every MSI Titanium bios they will only run at 2133MHz and it's pushing s~h~i~t uphill to get them to go higher. HELLO beta 1.4x and low and behold boot up fine at 2666MHz with 1.2v yet with every other bios that setting would cause the 6 beep squeal of complaint.









The whole ram thing is a bios issue and MSI can't seem to get out of the quagmire


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Msi official bios 1.3 for B350 line just bricked it's first B350 Tomahawk ; https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=284811.0
> 
> Don't worry the way things are going with MSI bios they will soon have a worse rep than Asus had with their beta bricking bios....only difference, Asus fixed the issue promptly whereas MSI probably doesn't have a clue one way or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely correct. Just because some characters here have done well on their boards does not give them the right to be holier than thou. Fact is that AMD recognizes issues with motherboard bios across the industry dealing with both stability and memory through[put. Fact is that MSI has been the slowest in issuing bios updates based on Agesa code that AMD has provided to all Ryzen board manufacturers.The fact I an not able to run 4 dimms at faster than 2400mhz even though they are B-die chips is a legitimate issue. Don't belittle and point fingers at those who have such issues. Not everyone has extra money to throw around to buy the most compatible memory. One should NOT have to search 2 dozen places to find the "right" memory for Ryzen. No one had to do that with Pilderiver. AMD wants to take market share from Intel. AMD and its partners can not afford to inflict too much pain in Ryzen adoption or else damage will occur to Ryzen's image. You guys can stonewall all you want for MSI but most people are not interested in being boot lickers but having a positive experience with Ryzen. They should NOT have to be techies or obsessive geeks to have such an experience. So lay off the arrogance and extend a friendly hand here. MSI is far from faultless on support issues.
Click to expand...

Fyi, amd does mitt do 4dimms at above 2400 (Again going from memory) 4 dimms is 2400 and 2 is 2666 over that is considered OVERCLOCKING as too be frank with everyone complaining about this, it is the sane with Intel. Period. as for the rest out your complaint see below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I don't know if you've notice, but the forum mods purges most of the comments from the Beta BIOS discussion. They reduced almost 17 pages of comments down to about 4...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I just took a look, that's pretty indicative of MSI right now.....in denial and lets sweep the whole issue under the carpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And regarding the whole Samsung b-die scenario, well you can't even purchase any of that stuff here in AUS atm and realistically it shouldn't make any difference whether it's Samsung or Hynix chips!...if they are rated at 3200MHz they should just work and same goes for all rated 2666MHz and 3000MHz kits. This is a bios issue full stop which is evident by the fact that some vendors boards are running certain Hynix kits at varying frequencies while other vendors...cough...MSI can only run them at 2133MHz.
> 
> Example my 2 x 16GB 3000MHz Corsair dual rank Hynix sticks, on every MSI Titanium bios they will only run at 2133MHz and it's pushing s~h~i~t uphill to get them to go higher. HELLO beta 1.4x and low and behold boot up fine at 2666MHz with 1.2v yet with every other bios that setting would cause the 6 beep squeal of complaint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole ram thing is a bios issue and MSI can't seem to get out of the quagmire
Click to expand...

I seriously don't get what is so hard for you guys to understand.

Memory, as we knife it, with few exceptions were tuned and made for Intel.

This us mitt a "and issue" all silicone has been like this since the beginning.

We have been lucky. The Intel chips although advertised as new, aren't. They are excessively old. So yes we have been spoiled.

Maybe we can user other memory with updated code, maybe not. Either way it is on YOU as you seen to not understand how a new product works in the tech world. If you expected 100% refinement then frankly your expectations are completely unrealistic amd and can't fix you.

People need to take personas responsibility, and have REASONABLE expectations.

Most all of you turned your back on amd and they almost went under. Frankly I am amazed they made it this far.. able to even out a fight up to Intel.

And at stock (You know, before you change settings) it sounds like your ram boots at, so be happy.

@Tyranids I have not forgot just bust with the family, gang in there and i will post what I did


----------



## Mega Man

@Tyranids

here you go 

DO NOT use a-xmp
change white arrow ( dram freq ) to 3200
green arrow ( dram config ) set all manual
change white arrow ( cpu/nb volts ) to ~1v i played quite a bit for this in the end this was near where my cpu decided on its own
Yellow arrow Dram volts- generally you need to up voltage for voltage drop - but again you must play with this

blue arrows ( dram vref volts ) - 1/2 dram volts ( again may need to minorly over volt )

hope this helps - no promises

yrmv !


----------



## os2wiz

So you are saying on an Intel Z270 motherboard if one choosees to run a 4 dimm confguration one can not go faster than 2400mhz? I do NOT believe that.
i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Fyi, amd does mitt do 4dimms at above 2400 (Again going from memory) 4 dimms is 2400 and 2 is 2666 over that is considered OVERCLOCKING as too be frank with everyone complaining about this, it is the sane with Intel. Period. as for the rest out your complaint see below
> I seriously don't get what is so hard for you guys to understand.
> 
> Memory, as we knife it, with few exceptions were tuned and made for Intel.
> 
> This us mitt a "and issue" all silicone has been like this since the beginning.
> 
> We have been lucky. The Intel chips although advertised as new, aren't. They are excessively old. So yes we have been spoiled.
> 
> Maybe we can user other memory with updated code, maybe not. Either way it is on YOU as you seen to not understand how a new product works in the tech world. If you expected 100% refinement then frankly your expectations are completely unrealistic amd and can't fix you.
> 
> People need to take personas responsibility, and have REASONABLE expectations.
> 
> Most all of you turned your back on amd and they almost went under. Frankly I am amazed they made it this far.. able to even out a fight up to Intel.
> 
> And at stock (You know, before you change settings) it sounds like your ram boots at, so be happy.
> 
> @Tyranids I have not forgot just bust with the family, gang in there and i will post what I did


----------



## Mega Man

No, I am saying it is considered overclocking and not supported by Intel ie not gaurenteed


----------



## os2wiz

[quote name="Mega Man" url="/t/1624134/official-msi-x370-xpower-gaming-titanium-am4-owners-club/570#pos Y You Guranteed

t_26007140"]No, I am saying it is considered overclocking and not supported by Int GGuel ie not gaurenteed[/quote]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Fyi, amd does mitt do 4dimms at above 2400 (Again going from memory) 4 dimms is 2400 and 2 is 2666 over that is considered OVERCLOCKING as too be frank with everyone complaining about this, it is the sane with Intel. Period. as for the rest out your complaint see below
> I seriously don't get what is so hard for you guys to understand.
> 
> Memory, as we knife it, with few exceptions were tuned and made for Intel.
> 
> This us mitt a "and issue" all silicone has been like this since the beginning.
> 
> We have been lucky. The Intel chips although advertised as new, aren't. They are excessively old. So yes we have been spoiled.
> 
> Maybe we can user other memory with updated code, maybe not. Either way it is on YOU as you seen to not understand how a new product works in the tech world. If you expected 100% refinement then frankly your expectations are completely unrealistic amd and can't fix you.
> 
> People need to take personas responsibility, and have REASONABLE expectations.
> 
> Most all of you turned your back on amd and they almost went under. Frankly I am amazed they made it this far.. able to even out a fight up to Intel.
> 
> And at stock (You know, before you change settings) it sounds like your ram boots at, so be happy.
> 
> @Tyranids I have not forgot just bust with the family, gang in there and i will post what I did


What you are saying is riculous. Why was I able on Piledriver to run 4 dimms at 2400mhz with ddr3 and with ddr4 not over 2400mhz. Either the IMC is for **** or the bios is too limiting. And whether or Not Intel guarantees overclocking of memory in the vast majority of cases it works.These issues should not be burned into stone on this hardware. It is a sign of either poor design of memory controller or microcode. If this issue is not improved considerably by bios revision it will be a black eye for AMD and its partners.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Fyi, amd does mitt do 4dimms at above 2400 (Again going from memory) 4 dimms is 2400 and 2 is 2666 over that is considered OVERCLOCKING as too be frank with everyone complaining about this, it is the sane with Intel. Period. as for the rest out your complaint see below
> I seriously don't get what is so hard for you guys to understand.
> 
> Memory, as we knife it, with few exceptions were tuned and made for Intel.
> 
> This us mitt a "and issue" all silicone has been like this since the beginning.
> 
> We have been lucky. The Intel chips although advertised as new, aren't. They are excessively old. So yes we have been spoiled.
> 
> Maybe we can user other memory with updated code, maybe not. Either way it is on YOU as you seen to not understand how a new product works in the tech world. If you expected 100% refinement then frankly your expectations are completely unrealistic amd and can't fix you.
> 
> People need to take personas responsibility, and have REASONABLE expectations.
> 
> Most all of you turned your back on amd and they almost went under. Frankly I am amazed they made it this far.. able to even out a fight up to Intel.
> 
> And at stock (You know, before you change settings) it sounds like your ram boots at, so be happy.
> 
> @Tyranids I have not forgot just bust with the family, gang in there and i will post what I did


Sorry, but you don't understand as much as you seem to think. The *chips* used on the Intel and AMD certified DIMMs are the SAME (Samsung, or Hynix, or whomever). The difference is the stored profiles. That is EASY to overcome *if* we are either given more control over the memory timings or the MB manufacturer updates their BIOS to apply their ow overriding profile. Those DIMMS that work just happen to have internal profile settings that map properly (either directly or via BIOS adjustments) and hence run properly. This is a simplification, but is essentially the issue. I *know* the IC's on my DIMMs work fine, but they will not run beyond specific speeds no matter what I do simply due to the BIOS and AMD has been releasing updates that address many of these issues. MSI still has yet to make ANY of those updates available on the Titanium. That is simply unacceptable given how long we have had to sit on the INITIAL AGESA code release.

Then there is also the issue of actual *bug fixes* in the AGESA updates we have been deprived of which causes a hard crash (infrequent, but I have encountered it).


----------



## cssorkinman

People who have a good level of understanding can do well with lesser equipment , people with little understanding have to rely on good equipment. That said you have to be realistic in your expectations.

Mega has a good level of knowledge - he is doing well.

I have a lesser understanding of ram tuning - self pro-claimed to be one of the poorest ram tweakers here .

I'm doing well because I studied what MSI had on the QVL and bought accordingly.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who have a good level of understanding can do well with lesser equipment , people with little understanding have to rely on good equipment. That said you have to be realistic in your expectations.
> 
> Mega has a good level of knowledge - he is doing well.
> 
> I have a lesser understanding of ram tuning - self pro-claimed to be one of the poorest ram tweakers here .
> 
> I'm doing well because I studied what MSI had on the QVL and bought accordingly.


This will surely be less of an issue as time passes. The issue with early adopters is that we didn't all have the benefit of waiting for official QVLs before making many of our early purchases. We may be re-using existing parts, or ordered core parts before the MB and CPU was available. My Corsair DIMMs are essentially identical to the ones AMD shipped to early reviewers and they still cannot run at full speed and neither would those DIMMs shipped by AMD to reviewers initially. I would think AMD knew what they were doing when they selected those parts, so prior knowledge is still no guarantee of success.

And my comment to Mega Man could be seen as a slight, and it was in a specific way - the tendency to dismiss very real issues that *are* due to the MB manufacturers and NOT due to the users.


----------



## motoray

I suggested​ getting a successful ram list a few times on here to prevent more ppl from running into issues. And many of us posted our ram multiple times to help those purchasing this board. I even posted the link straight from newegg. Yet now more people are having problems. So i do understand the frustration... But those who recently adopted had all the info they needed. That does not fix msi's slow progress, but it would guarantee success.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What you are saying is riculous. Why was I able on Piledriver to run 4 dimms at 2400mhz with ddr3 and with ddr4 not over 2400mhz. Either the IMC is for **** or the bios is too limiting. And whether or Not Intel guarantees overclocking of memory in the vast majority of cases it works.These issues should not be burned into stone on this hardware. It is a sign of either poor design of memory controller or microcode. If this issue is not improved considerably by bios revision it will be a black eye for AMD and its partners.


What Mega Man is saying is correct. The official 7700k ark page lists DDR4 support for 2133 and 2400mhz only. Furthermore, take any high end board from the z270 line, and you can see that Frequencies above 2400 are always noted that they are not officially supported; ASUS Z270E Strix product pages even lists the memory support in the main specifications as to not mislead.

People are being highly unrealistic with DDR4 support on Ryzen, and also seem to avoid doing any kind of research into advancements that have been made since launch, simply complaining about "poor support/imcs". Looking at the flip-side, there are users on this very forum runing 4x8gb kits of 3200mhz DDR4. Be patient, and do your research.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Fyi, amd does mitt do 4dimms at above 2400 (Again going from memory) 4 dimms is 2400 and 2 is 2666 over that is considered OVERCLOCKING as too be frank with everyone complaining about this, it is the sane with Intel. Period. as for the rest out your complaint see below
> I seriously don't get what is so hard for you guys to understand.
> 
> Memory, as we knife it, with few exceptions were tuned and made for Intel.
> 
> This us mitt a "and issue" all silicone has been like this since the beginning.
> 
> We have been lucky. The Intel chips although advertised as new, aren't. They are excessively old. So yes we have been spoiled.
> 
> Maybe we can user other memory with updated code, maybe not. Either way it is on YOU as you seen to not understand how a new product works in the tech world. If you expected 100% refinement then frankly your expectations are completely unrealistic amd and can't fix you.
> 
> People need to take personas responsibility, and have REASONABLE expectations.
> 
> Most all of you turned your back on amd and they almost went under. Frankly I am amazed they made it this far.. able to even out a fight up to Intel.
> 
> And at stock (You know, before you change settings) it sounds like your ram boots at, so be happy.
> 
> @Tyranids I have not forgot just bust with the family, gang in there and i will post what I did
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you don't understand as much as you seem to think. The *chips* used on the Intel and AMD certified DIMMs are the SAME (Samsung, or Hynix, or whomever). The difference is the stored profiles. That is EASY to overcome *if* we are either given more control over the memory timings or the MB manufacturer updates their BIOS to apply their ow overriding profile. Those DIMMS that work just happen to have internal profile settings that map properly (either directly or via BIOS adjustments) and hence run properly. This is a simplification, but is essentially the issue. I *know* the IC's on my DIMMs work fine, but they will not run beyond specific speeds no matter what I do simply due to the BIOS and AMD has been releasing updates that address many of these issues. MSI still has yet to make ANY of those updates available on the Titanium. That is simply unacceptable given how long we have had to sit on the INITIAL AGESA code release.
> 
> Then there is also the issue of actual *bug fixes* in the AGESA updates we have been deprived of which causes a hard crash (infrequent, but I have encountered it).
Click to expand...











O I understand, I also know how too fix. I also know why almost all ram is " certified for ivy " " certified for Intel" ECT. Because it IS NOT the same.

Memory is memory but pcbs may differ to offer different resistances, timing, voltages.... ect
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What you are saying is riculous. Why was I able on Piledriver to run 4 dimms at 2400mhz with ddr3 and with ddr4 not over 2400mhz. Either the IMC is for **** or the bios is too limiting. And whether or Not Intel guarantees overclocking of memory in the vast majority of cases it works.These issues should not be burned into stone on this hardware. It is a sign of either poor design of memory controller or microcode. If this issue is not improved considerably by bios revision it will be a black eye for AMD and its partners.
> 
> 
> 
> What Mega Man is saying is correct. The official 7700k ark page lists DDR4 support for 2133 and 2400mhz only. Furthermore, take any high end board from the z270 line, and you can see that Frequencies above 2400 are always noted that they are not officially supported; ASUS Z270E Strix product pages even lists the memory support in the main specifications as to not mislead.
> 
> People are being highly unrealistic with DDR4 support on Ryzen, and also seem to avoid doing any kind of research into advancements that have been made since launch, simply complaining about "poor support/imcs". Looking at the flip-side, there are users on this very forum runing 4x8gb kits of 3200mhz DDR4. Be patient, and do your research.
Click to expand...

Some are now running 32gb (2x16!!!!) I mean come on. While not everyone can. And there will be differences, he is not special. He worked hard to do it
....


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O I understand, I also know how too fix. I also know why almost all ram is " certified for ivy " " certified for Intel" ECT. Because it IS NOT the same.
> 
> Memory is memory but pcbs may differ to offer different resistances, timing, voltages.... ect
> Some are now running 32gb (2x16!!!!) I mean come on. While not everyone can. And there will be differences, he is not special. He worked hard to do it
> ....


I never denied the legal correctness of what you said. The problems with memory are far too widespread to be an accident ,an oversight. I sugqest the design of the IMC on Ryzen. Perhaps some of the problem will be alleviated by bios and microcode revision. But I suspect Ryzen will never be able tor run 4 dimms at their rated speeds. That is a design limitaion that is inexcusable. You are content with the crumbs that are thrown to you. I want to run 32 GB memory so that I can cache my web browsers and have a large ram drive for fast software installations and faster running of certain other programs.The IMC on piledriver was not good, apparently the IMC on Ryzen still needs work too.


----------



## batakis

Hey guys i just bought a msi x370 and i have problems log in the bios the motherboard doenst even start. Do you have any ideas about the problem?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O I understand, I also know how too fix. I also know why almost all ram is " certified for ivy " " certified for Intel" ECT. Because it IS NOT the same.
> 
> Memory is memory but pcbs may differ to offer different resistances, timing, voltages.... ect
> *Some are now running 32gb (2x16!!!!)* I mean come on. While not everyone can. And there will be differences, he is not special. He worked hard to do it
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> I never denied the legal correctness of what you said. The problems with memory are far too widespread to be an accident ,an oversight. I sugqest the design of the IMC on Ryzen. Perhaps some of the problem will be alleviated by bios and microcode revision. But I suspect Ryzen will never be able tor run 4 dimms at their rated speeds. That is a design limitaion that is inexcusable. You are content with the crumbs that are thrown to you. I want to run 32 GB memory so that I can cache my web browsers and have a large ram drive for fast software installations and faster running of certain other programs.The IMC on piledriver was not good, apparently the IMC on Ryzen still needs work too.
Click to expand...

So again, you had unrealistic expectations ( another example is 2400/2666 on Sandy bridge. Feel free to try it. ) just because your memory can run that speed, you need your motherboard and your chip to be able to as well. Just because you bought it, does not mean anything. Thay would be like saying well I bought the engine that can do 10krpm. So i can now do 10k rpm all day long no. You need an adequate cooling system, transmission, chassis...... ect

That said, again some are ruining 2x16gb And others 4x8 at 3200 so I, still don't see the problem. Do you have miss match kits ? Ie do you have more then 1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batakis*
> 
> Hey guys i just bought a msi x370 and i have problems log in the bios the motherboard doenst even start. Do you have any ideas about the problem?


We would need more info but I gave seen several motherboards not boot due to too much pressure from the heat sink


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batakis*
> 
> Hey guys i just bought a msi x370 and i have problems log in the bios the motherboard doenst even start. Do you have any ideas about the problem?


Does it not power up at all or not post?

Edit. As stated above we need more info. What cooler ect.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batakis*
> 
> Hey guys i just bought a msi x370 and i have problems log in the bios the motherboard doenst even start. Do you have any ideas about the problem?


The Titanium has status lights in the side near with memory slots. It also had a 2-digit display that would give any error codes. Information on those - what they are showing or not showing would be helpful.

Don't use the onboard HDMI connector as it is non-functional with Ryzen (have to mention it as more than a few people have made that mistake...)


----------



## lowdog

A user on the MSI forums posted about an official MSI X370 Titanium beta bios 1.45 released yesterday and gave the link to download the bios......mod swiftly removed the link and closed the thread....looks like the mods there won't be putting up any more betas.


----------



## batakis

I have a mastercase 5 pro and a masterwatt 1200 gskill 3200 c14 corsair h110 for cooling and the ryzen 1800x. I try to power up with just the motherboard just to see if its working and it doenst display me anything on the screen then i try cpu and gpu on and again nothing. I dont know if i am doing something wrong or what but i have check everything else on another motherboard and they are working (expect the cpu cause i dont have any friends with ryzen builds yet).


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> A user on the MSI forums posted about an official MSI X370 Titanium beta bios 1.45 released yesterday and gave the link to download the bios......mod swiftly removed the link and closed the thread....looks like the mods there won't be putting up any more betas.


Saw that. It's one thing for THEM to not be allowed, but to shut down users who link to *official* MSI sites is absurd. That forum is a joke.

The other issue this raises is - why the hell are we only seeing another *BETA* BIOS when the B350 boards all seemed to have gotten new *official* releases? And BETA 1.45? 1.43 was pulled two weeks ago? Are they even trying? Seriously? ***?


----------



## LancerVI

So I haven't pulled the trigger yet on a Ryzen system, but I'm going to within the next month. What's the verdict on this board....and others if you're able to comment??


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batakis*
> 
> I have a mastercase 5 pro and a masterwatt 1200 gskill 3200 c14 corsair h110 for cooling and the ryzen 1800x. I try to power up with just the motherboard just to see if its working and it doenst display me anything on the screen then i try cpu and gpu on and again nothing. I dont know if i am doing something wrong or what but i have check everything else on another motherboard and they are working (expect the cpu cause i dont have any friends with ryzen builds yet).


OK, lets slow this down.

You say you power up with *just* the motherboard and doesn't display anything "on the screen"? Once again, the HDMI port on the MB is *non functional* with Ryzen.

Are you getting any status lights? Error codes? ANYTHING indicating the board is getting power?

When you connect the CPU and GPU, you are connecting the monitor to...?


----------



## cssorkinman

As good as there is,just choose other components, particularly ram wisely.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> So I haven't pulled the trigger yet on a Ryzen system, but I'm going to within the next month. What's the verdict on this board....and others if you're able to comment??


I am *very* happy with the quality of the board. And by quality, I mean build quality in things *I* consider important: 7-layer PCB that doesn't flex, VRM cooling that is still the best out there, extra reinforcements on PCIe slots beyond what others offer, etc. If you search around, you hardly find any comments because it mostly just works. MSI has been a bit slow to get the BIOS updates out, but they will.

It really depends on YOUR personal criteria as to whether or not it is worth the extra money. Other boards are arguably a better "value", but I specifically wanted a board that would last through a couple of major upgrades...


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I am *very* happy with the quality of the board. And by quality, I mean build quality in things *I* consider important: 7-layer PCB that doesn't flex, VRM cooling that is still the best out there, extra reinforcements on PLCIe slots beyond what others offer, etc. If you search around, you hardly find any comments because it mostly just works. MSI has been a bit slow to get the BIOS updates out, but they will.
> 
> It really depends on YOUR personal criteria as to whether or not it is worth the extra money. Other boards are arguably a better "value", but I specifically wanted a board that would last through a couple of major upgrades...


Money is not an issue and neither are SOME growing pains.

Thanks for your insight. It's appreciated.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batakis*
> 
> I have a mastercase 5 pro and a masterwatt 1200 gskill 3200 c14 corsair h110 for cooling and the ryzen 1800x. I try to power up with just the motherboard just to see if its working and it doenst display me anything on the screen then i try cpu and gpu on and again nothing. I dont know if i am doing something wrong or what but i have check everything else on another motherboard and they are working (expect the cpu cause i dont have any friends with ryzen builds yet).


first you can not boot anything without PSU CPU GPU Ram and MOBO . second you can not use the on board display
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> So I haven't pulled the trigger yet on a Ryzen system, but I'm going to within the next month. What's the verdict on this board....and others if you're able to comment??


i would buy it again quickly and without hesitation


----------



## batakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> OK, lets slow this down.
> 
> You say you power up with *just* the motherboard and doesn't display anything "on the screen"? Once again, the HDMI port on the MB is *non functional* with Ryzen.
> 
> Are you getting any status lights? Error codes? ANYTHING indicating the board is getting power?
> 
> When you connect the CPU and GPU, you are connecting the monitor to...?


It doesnt saw me any errors just the cpu temps. And when i had the gpu and cpu on only cpu temps and nothing on the monitor ..


----------



## Mega Man

see my above post


----------



## wmunn

over on reddit they posted a link to the new 1.45 beta bios and it works much better.
I have gotten the hynix ram to run at 3200 now, so at this point I will be happy.
System is stable and ram is running like it should. Now if they could get the LED on the motherboard to show the correct temperature instead of the +20 offset that would be a big plus.


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> over on reddit they posted a link to the new 1.45 beta bios and it works much better.
> I have gotten the hynix ram to run at 3200 now, so at this point I will be happy.
> System is stable and ram is running like it should. Now if they could get the LED on the motherboard to show the correct temperature instead of the +20 offset that would be a big plus.


Got a link to the page with the bios download pleeeeease


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> over on reddit they posted a link to the new 1.45 beta bios and it works much better.
> I have gotten the hynix ram to run at 3200 now, so at this point I will be happy.
> System is stable and ram is running like it should. Now if they could get the LED on the motherboard to show the correct temperature instead of the +20 offset that would be a big plus.


Would you share the 1.45 Bios update please? I think some members would be happy to try it. Thx


----------



## wmunn

you can find it easily over on the amd reddit


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/650mw7/msi_x370_titanium_beta_bios_145_released/


----------



## lowdog

Ok ta, can confirm AGESA 1.0.0.4a with this bios.


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> you can find it easily over on the amd reddit
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/650mw7/msi_x370_titanium_beta_bios_145_released/


Great, thank you very much


----------



## wmunn

as said many times before, it is beta, so even though it is from MSI, at your own risk using it


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> as said many times before, it is beta, so even though it is from MSI, at your own risk using it


Running Beta 1.45 Bios now.
It's an improvement. I can now use my 4 DIMMS Corsair LPX 3000 on 2666mhz (14-16-16-16-34) stable.
Before I had issues with my RAM on 2666mhz so had to go back to 2400mhz.
Now it's running smooth with lower timings.
Still can't go to 2933mhz (Whatever settings, timings or voltages I tried (but it will be just a matter of time).
So wanna thank MSI for their work. Nice improvement.
There are some other changes as well in the bios, you can do some advanced tweaking on your RAM. Check it out.


----------



## samsoundguy

OK got my AM4 bracket for Thermaltake water 3.0 ultimate 360mm

replace fans with 6 Noctua NF-F12 fans in a push pull config previous used on FX 9590 which was a hot processor

idle temp - 31.5 C
Prime95 - 51.25

I still running the default setting for CPU the only thing I changed besides the fan profiles is the ram voltage 1.35 ram @ 2400 32GB

but it looks as if my temp are ok

My question is this I would like to try an overclock my cpu to 4ghz

I have the 1800x

what settings in the bios have other people had success

any details would be helpful

Load Line Calibration settings
CPU voltage ext

Also as far as the new bios, has anyone tried it with a crossfire or SLI config

Last time I tried to flash the 1.4 version I wouldn't recognize my R9 295x2 motherboard would not boot with out installing only R9290x single card

Please let me know and if any body has success raising the ram speed higher than 2400 with 32GB ram

I prefer more ram over higher speed

G.Skill Tridentz F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB

in case anybody is wondering about my temps I'm using the new version of Ryzen Master that auto calculates the 1800x offset


----------



## olbie

ok, installed bios 1.45 beta yesterday, had no issues PC is generally running better.

Today i tried to go back into bios, only to greeted with black screen everytime i try. i tried rebooting from windows and same problem with black screen in bios.

now i dont know if it just for radeon cards as i have RX480 but be careful as something is not right with this bios.


----------



## wmunn

I have noticed that if you try to use the try it memory thing, it will cause the board to become messed up and not let you enter bios, clearing cmos resolved it. So definitely avoid that feature.
have you tried clearing cmos? It's the small button on the io shield in the back of the pc, up towards the top. with the computer plugged in, hold down that reset button for more than 10 seconds.


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I have noticed that if you try to use the try it memory thing, it will cause the board to become messed up and not let you enter bios, clearing cmos resolved it. So definitely avoid that feature.
> have you tried clearing cmos? It's the small button on the io shield in the back of the pc, up towards the top. with the computer plugged in, hold down that reset button for more than 10 seconds.


Hmmm, my try it memory thing worked just fine.


----------



## olbie

it worked fine for me at first, but once i selected my ram, and speed was set i was no longer able to boot back into bios.

yes clear cmos works to fix issue. as for now i will stay like this till something new is released.


----------



## wmunn

I need to test further, but it appears some tweaking will be required to get processor overclock while running ram at 3200 speeds. I haven't had time to mess around much, but when I set the cpu to know good overclock settings when ram is at 3200, it no longer posts. If I set the CPU back to auto settings, it posts fine. If I set memory back to 2400 the CPU overclock settings work again.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olbie*
> 
> it worked fine for me at first, but once i selected my ram, and speed was set i was no longer able to boot back into bios.
> 
> yes clear cmos works to fix issue. as for now i will stay like this till something new is released.


Same issue. That feature seems not quite ready for prime time, but as always YMMV...


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I need to test further, but it appears some tweaking will be required to get processor overclock while running ram at 3200 speeds. I haven't had time to mess around much, but when I set the cpu to know good overclock settings when ram is at 3200, it no longer posts. If I set the CPU back to auto settings, it posts fine. If I set memory back to 2400 the CPU overclock settings work again.


I couldn't get 3200 quite stable with my oc, so I went back to 2933 for the time being. It was close but would fail during AIDA stress testing. It might just require a little more tweaking with voltages or LLC settings, but since 2933 works fine with defaults I'll just stick with it. I am not too fond of having to tweak too much when still dealing with a Beta BIOS as behaviors are just too likely to change with future updates.

Otherwise, 1.45 seems stable and offers at least modest improvements.


----------



## cssorkinman

It may be helpful once you find stable memory settings to disable the feature that detects new ram .


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It may be helpful once you find stable memory settings to disable the feature that detects new ram .


I wish that was better documented. I assumed it only mattered if you made a physical change and all it did was a quick verification of what it installed versus what it last logged.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It may be helpful once you find stable memory settings to disable the feature that detects new ram .
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that was better documented. I assumed it only mattered if you made a physical change and all it did was a quick verification of what it installed versus what it last logged.
Click to expand...

Older msi boards had features like that ( set max fsb) and they would often change settings in subsequent restarts if things like CL were left in auto. I have no idea if this instance of my past experience is relevant to present platform however.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> So again, you had unrealistic expectations ( another example is 2400/2666 on Sandy bridge. Feel free to try it. ) just because your memory can run that speed, you need your motherboard and your chip to be able to as well. Just because you bought it, does not mean anything. Thay would be like saying well I bought the engine that can do 10krpm. So i can now do 10k rpm all day long no. You need an adequate cooling system, transmission, chassis...... ect
> 
> That said, again some are ruining 2x16gb And others 4x8 at 3200 so I, still don't see the problem. Do you have miss match kits ? Ie do you have more then 1
> We would need more info but I gave seen several motherboards not boot due to too much pressure from the heat sink


"unrealistic expectations" That is simply a crock of you know what. If a design job is done properly you do not have to buy another cpu 2 years later to corrrect what should have been done right in the first place.It is not wishful thinking to expect an IMC to be designed to handle 4dimms at ddr 4 rates of 3200mhz. There is a competitor to AMD who does things like that. I will not accept with a smile inferior engineering. I want AMD to succeed and I will give them a chance to improve this issue but can your annoying b.s' about "unrealistic expectations". There is absolutely nothing unrealistic about them.It is a question of engineering science, not going through a black hole at speeds greater than light.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> So again, you had unrealistic expectations ( another example is 2400/2666 on Sandy bridge. Feel free to try it. ) just because your memory can run that speed, you need your motherboard and your chip to be able to as well. Just because you bought it, does not mean anything. Thay would be like saying well I bought the engine that can do 10krpm. So i can now do 10k rpm all day long no. You need an adequate cooling system, transmission, chassis...... ect
> 
> That said, again some are ruining 2x16gb And others 4x8 at 3200 so I, still don't see the problem. Do you have miss match kits ? Ie do you have more then 1
> We would need more info but I gave seen several motherboards not boot due to too much pressure from the heat sink


You stated some are running four 8GB dimms at 3200mhz. I challenge you on that. I have heard of not one case of such a configuration running above 2400mhz. Unless their is a newer rbios than 1.30 for the Titanium. Or a new bios for Crosshair VI that allows it. If for some reason you are right about this, than I have every reason to believe I will run my single rank Samsung B-die dimms at 3200 also.


----------



## wmunn

it would be helpful if more owners of this board wrote MSI directly and requested they add P-state overclocking to the BIOS. A quick and dirty overclock on all 8 cores is fine, but it would be very helpful to have P-state overclocking so we can preserve the benefit of XFR, and still raise the base frequencies. ie raise base clocks on all 8 cores to say 3.8 or 3.9 or even 4, and keeping the xfr boost operational, also would be helpful in regards to power consumption and heat generation over time to preserve the thermal features instead of cooking the processor long term.


----------



## wmunn

They also need to correct the temperature display on the motherboard LED, it shows the offset instead of true temperature of the cpu die. ( x models with xfr boost)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> So again, you had unrealistic expectations ( another example is 2400/2666 on Sandy bridge. Feel free to try it. ) just because your memory can run that speed, you need your motherboard and your chip to be able to as well. Just because you bought it, does not mean anything. Thay would be like saying well I bought the engine that can do 10krpm. So i can now do 10k rpm all day long no. You need an adequate cooling system, transmission, chassis...... ect
> 
> That said, again some are ruining 2x16gb And others 4x8 at 3200 so I, still don't see the problem. Do you have miss match kits ? Ie do you have more then 1
> We would need more info but I gave seen several motherboards not boot due to too much pressure from the heat sink
> 
> 
> 
> You stated some are running four 8GB dimms at 3200mhz. I challenge you on that. I have heard of not one case of such a configuration running above 2400mhz. Unless their is a newer rbios than 1.30 for the Titanium. Or a new bios for Crosshair VI that allows it. If for some reason you are right about this, than I have every reason to believe I will run my single rank Samsung B-die dimms at 3200 also.
Click to expand...

there has been a few but i cant find it in the thread, it maoves too fast and i frankly dont have time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> *2x 16g Dual Rank PC 3200 @ 14-14-14-34*
> 
> Ok so its bench stable big deal right?
> 
> 
> How about pretty damn brutal 13+ hours stress test stable?


@chew* ended up being prime 24 hours stable.

like i said there has been others.... feel free to pop in that thread to find them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> They also need to correct the temperature display on the motherboard LED, it shows the offset instead of true temperature of the cpu die. ( x models with xfr boost)


could not care less about this to be honest - great thing about water cooling is we dont care about component temps. we care about water to air delta.

most probably couldnt care less

Edit @os2wiz

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/8550#post_26005180

64gb


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Except both those examples are dual 16 GB DIMMs and not quad 8 GB DIMMs...


----------



## sanjiro

I was unable to get my quad 8gig 3600MHz G-skill running over 2400 on the x370 xPower
Same sticks are happily running at 3600 on my new Asus crosshair.

If you are stuck with the x370 xPower at this time I would stay 2400 or below until they release a new bios.

P.S. on the MSI I was able to run my 1800x at 4.1ghz 24x7
on my Asus its only stable at 4.0ghz


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanjiro*
> 
> I was unable to get my quad 8gig 3600MHz G-skill running over 2400 on the x370 xPower
> Same sticks are happily running at 3600 on my new Asus crosshair.
> 
> If you are stuck with the x370 xPower at this time I would stay 2400 or below until they release a new bios.
> 
> P.S. on the MSI I was able to run my 1800x at 4.1ghz 24x7
> on my Asus its only stable at 4.0ghz


My Ryzen 1700 3.8 ghz with quad Corsair LPX 3000 runs very smooth on 2666mhz (14-16-16-16-34), (CPU V 1.3750V, CPU NB 1.15 V, CPU 1p8 1.900 V, DRAM V 1.3600V and the rest manual set to default settings) (CPU load calibration Mode 4) is for my system the sweetspot. Running Bios 1.45.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Except both those examples are dual 16 GB DIMMs and not quad 8 GB DIMMs...


o.0
Umm the last one is *64*gb, that would be 4x16.

Fyi 16gb sticks are harder to push then 8gb sticks. As 8 is harder then 4, and 4 harder then 2..... ect


----------



## Necessity

New stable BIOS is out, seems to be 1.4 with new AGESA:

Code:



Code:


7A31v14
- Optimized AMD Ryzen 5 CPU.
- Improved system stability.
- Improved memory compatibility.
- Updated AGESA 1.0.0.4a


----------



## samsoundguy

Hey Guys thanks for ignoring my last post

I just test the latest official bios and I can report that I have no crossfire issues.

AGESA 1.0.0.4a

and they say ryzen 5 support

not that I care because I have an 1800x

was able to boot no problem

from what i can tell my system booted at lot faster

hope this can silence the people that have been complaining about AGESA 1.0.0.4a

seriously I think this forum help people trouble shoot problems not when people think this as a way to complain. It's a new platform error and bug and things will get better.

I just got my AM4 bracket that I ordered on march 2nd

now if someone can be helpful and help me overclock my 1800x to 4ghz

what setting did you use?

thank you bios stable with crossfire!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> Hey Guys thanks for ignoring my last post
> 
> I just test the latest official bios and I can report that I have no crossfire issues.
> 
> AGESA 1.0.0.4a
> 
> and they say ryzen 5 support
> 
> not that I care because I have an 1800x
> 
> was able to boot no problem
> 
> from what i can tell my system booted at lot faster
> 
> hope this can silence the people that have been complaining about AGESA 1.0.0.4a
> 
> seriously I think this forum help people trouble shoot problems not when people think this as a way to complain. It's a new platform error and bug and things will get better.
> 
> I just got my AM4 bracket that I ordered on march 2nd
> 
> now if someone can be helpful and help me overclock my 1800x to 4ghz
> 
> what setting did you use?
> 
> thank you bios stable with crossfire!!!!!!!!!


First, it isn't that we ignore you, it is we answered with no answer. No one else knew the answer to your question.

Second posts like this definitely make us want to help you.

Third this forum is a place to communicate. We try to help but we can not always, nor are we obligated to. None if us are paid.

Lastly I don't know what help you want? Up vcore, up multi... rinse, repeat. Your asking a question that has no answer. Like handing your car keys to someone and saying make my car go faster. But your car is somewhere else.

We would need info to help you. What have you done, what are you failing, is your goal realistic? Bios pics. Cooling. The list goes on.


----------



## fnDeX

Updated on 1.4 this morning.

The good news:

Getting F4-3200C16D-16GTZKW (2x8GB) running at 3200 Mhz now. But just with A-XMP.
Boot times are much shorter

The bad:

If I touch any DDR-Setting in doesn't boot up. Even if I just set the DRAM-Voltage to the Value shown in BIOS.
Take Care: Cool'n Quiet is now disabled by default.

edit:
If I set Core C6 to "Enabled" it will not boot with 3200 MHZ. I don't see the relation :/


----------



## samsoundguy

OK I have

MSI X370 xpower gaming titanium
R7 1800x Ryzen
G.Skills Tridentz DDR4 F4 3200c16Q 32GTZB - 32GB Ram running @ 2400
1500watt PSU
samsung 960 evo 500gb M2
thermaltake water 3.0 ultimate 360mm with 6 noctua nf-f12 in push pull
R9 295x2 + R9 290X in crossfile

just upgraded from air cooler to water cooling AIO

idle temp 32
load temp 56.00
Prime95

upgraded bios 1.4 official

Here is my question

Has any one overclocked CPU to 4.0Ghz with 1800x and this motherboard, If so what CPU voltage and LLC did you use

did you have to use any additional setting?

If not 4.0Ghz then 3.9Ghz

I think I will have to wait some time for 32GB ram to over clock higher than 2400

Any information would be helpful that could point me in the right direction

thank you!

I guess my question is what settings with the 1800x are working LLC (Load Line calibration )

I know somebody on this forum has gotten the 1800x to 4Ghz on water cooling what voltage did you use with LLC temp for me are not so much a problem

Actually any bios setting for overclocking the processor would be useful even 3.9Ghz.

Thank you! any help is much appreciated


----------



## Mega Man

As I linked above, people are getting that ram to run at 3200. As to tv's ready I can't help much sorry, still learning my chip


----------



## techen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> OK I have
> 
> MSI X370 xpower gaming titanium
> R7 1800x Ryzen
> G.Skills Tridentz DDR4 F4 3200c16Q 32GTZB - 32GB Ram running @ 2400
> 1500watt PSU
> samsung 960 evo 500gb M2
> thermaltake water 3.0 ultimate 360mm with 6 noctua nf-f12 in push pull
> R9 295x2 + R9 290X in crossfile
> 
> just upgraded from air cooler to water cooling AIO
> 
> idle temp 32
> load temp 56.00
> Prime95
> 
> upgraded bios 1.4 official
> 
> Here is my question
> 
> Has any one overclocked CPU to 4.0Ghz with 1800x and this motherboard, If so what CPU voltage and LLC did you use
> 
> did you have to use any additional setting?
> 
> If not 4.0Ghz then 3.9Ghz
> 
> I think I will have to wait some time for 32GB ram to over clock higher than 2400
> 
> Any information would be helpful that could point me in the right direction
> 
> thank you!
> 
> I guess my question is what settings with the 1800x are working LLC (Load Line calibration )
> 
> I know somebody on this forum has gotten the 1800x to 4Ghz on water cooling what voltage did you use with LLC temp for me are not so much a problem
> 
> Actually any bios setting for overclocking the processor would be useful even 3.9Ghz.
> 
> Thank you! any help is much appreciated


This is for my 1700 on the msi board. All cpus require different voltages for clocks.

3.9ghz
1.32v core voltage with llc on auto
Ram 16gb 3000mhz team group
This was stable for me. Temps of 48 to 50c

4.0ghz
1.4core voltage
NB voltage 1.15
Llc on auto
3000mhz 16gb team group
This was stable too though temps reaching around 60c now

All temps are at 100% usage with AIDA64 ryzen patch

Reason for auto llc is I just havent had the time to mess with it yet.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> o.0
> Umm the last one is *64*gb, that would be 4x16.
> 
> Fyi 16gb sticks are harder to push then 8gb sticks. As 8 is harder then 4, and 4 harder then 2..... ect


Oh really? Look again:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







2 sticks are still easier to push than 4.


----------



## wmunn

There seems to be little difference between 1.45 beta and 1.40 final, same results so far regarding improvements to ram compatibility. It is rather strange how the a-xmp profiles work and sometimes don't. I need more time to test things and see why CPU overclock with higher speed memory is such an issue right now. Perhaps there is some odd settings to get right.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> There seems to be little difference between 1.45 beta and 1.40 final, same results so far regarding improvements to ram compatibility. It is rather strange how the a-xmp profiles work and sometimes don't. I need more time to test things and see why CPU overclock with higher speed memory is such an issue right now. Perhaps there is some odd settings to get right.


You will almost certainly need to bump the NB voltage.

What I saw when running AIDA64 is the CPU cores would would drop, indicating a voltage drop there. With the integrated IMC, higher speed memory puts more strain on the CPU itself. What I haven't worked out is whether simply focusing on the NB (maybe via LLC tweaks) will solve the issue, or of CPU core voltage needs to be tweaked. Infinity Fabric speed is directly related to memory speed. I don't know if the NB provides the voltage for that or if CPU core does...


----------



## lowdog

Heard from Chew that no more than 1.05v is needed for SOC/NB when running high speed ram, whether IMC of cpu is any good with a combination of max OC and high ram speed will vary from cpu tpo cpu I suppose....more play time guys.

Oh MSI Titanium is in cupboard for the moment while I play with Taichi
















Will give the Taichi + 1700 to wifey when Titanium's period of disgrace is over


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Heard from Chew that no more than 1.05v is needed for SOC/NB when running high speed ram, whether IMC of cpu is any good with a combination of max OC and high ram speed will vary from cpu tpo cpu I suppose....more play time guys.
> 
> Oh MSI Titanium is in cupboard for the moment while I play with Taichi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will give the Taichi + 1700 to wifey when Titanium's period of disgrace is over


That is interesting. The official overclocking guide released by AMD, section 5.1.5 gives an example of overclocking memory just up to 2666 and notes upping SOC voltage to 1.20v, which makes me wonder why AMD would bother with such a reference it if isn't required...

https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-03/AMD-Ryzen-Processor-and-AMD-Ryzen-Master-Overclocking-Users-Guide.pdf

(I am NOT saying 1.20v is necessary, just that the example seems to indicate that AMD expects higher voltages will be needed)


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> OK I have
> 
> MSI X370 xpower gaming titanium
> R7 1800x Ryzen
> G.Skills Tridentz DDR4 F4 3200c16Q 32GTZB - 32GB Ram running @ 2400
> 1500watt PSU
> samsung 960 evo 500gb M2
> thermaltake water 3.0 ultimate 360mm with 6 noctua nf-f12 in push pull
> R9 295x2 + R9 290X in crossfile
> 
> just upgraded from air cooler to water cooling AIO
> 
> idle temp 32
> load temp 56.00
> Prime95
> 
> upgraded bios 1.4 official
> 
> Here is my question
> 
> Has any one overclocked CPU to 4.0Ghz with 1800x and this motherboard, If so what CPU voltage and LLC did you use
> 
> did you have to use any additional setting?
> 
> If not 4.0Ghz then 3.9Ghz
> 
> I think I will have to wait some time for 32GB ram to over clock higher than 2400
> 
> Any information would be helpful that could point me in the right direction
> 
> thank you!
> 
> I guess my question is what settings with the 1800x are working LLC (Load Line calibration )
> 
> I know somebody on this forum has gotten the 1800x to 4Ghz on water cooling what voltage did you use with LLC temp for me are not so much a problem
> 
> Actually any bios setting for overclocking the processor would be useful even 3.9Ghz.
> 
> Thank you! any help is much appreciated


Everyone running 4+ ghz has posted our settings multiple times each. Spend a few minutes doing some looking and you will get the answer you want.


----------



## sanjiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> OK I have
> 
> MSI X370 xpower gaming titanium
> R7 1800x Ryzen
> G.Skills Tridentz DDR4 F4 3200c16Q 32GTZB - 32GB Ram running @ 2400
> 1500watt PSU
> samsung 960 evo 500gb M2
> thermaltake water 3.0 ultimate 360mm with 6 noctua nf-f12 in push pull
> R9 295x2 + R9 290X in crossfile
> 
> just upgraded from air cooler to water cooling AIO
> 
> idle temp 32
> load temp 56.00
> Prime95
> 
> upgraded bios 1.4 official
> 
> Here is my question
> 
> Has any one overclocked CPU to 4.0Ghz with 1800x and this motherboard, If so what CPU voltage and LLC did you use
> 
> did you have to use any additional setting?
> 
> If not 4.0Ghz then 3.9Ghz
> 
> I think I will have to wait some time for 32GB ram to over clock higher than 2400
> 
> Any information would be helpful that could point me in the right direction
> 
> thank you!
> 
> I guess my question is what settings with the 1800x are working LLC (Load Line calibration )
> 
> I know somebody on this forum has gotten the 1800x to 4Ghz on water cooling what voltage did you use with LLC temp for me are not so much a problem
> 
> Actually any bios setting for overclocking the processor would be useful even 3.9Ghz.
> 
> Thank you! any help is much appreciated


HI.

I ran my 1800x at 4.1Ghz for over a week without trouble on the MSI x370
Just using more volts. (custom water loop)
My understanding is that this is lucky on my part as most have trouble hitting 4.0 and find 3.8 to be the safest OC at this time.
During this time my idle was at 50c and load ran at 75c (corrected for the 20c offset)
when running at 3.7 it would idle at 1-2c above ambient and hit 10c above ambient under load

I was never able to get my 3600Ghz rated G-skill kit over 2400 on the MSI but easily hit 3600Ghz on the ASUS crosshair (select XMP and done)


----------



## philke

Bios 1.4 made a big improvement on bios 1.3, more stability and even get my memory to 2667 Mhz stable. The boot time is finally normal too. A few more bios updates and this board will rock.


----------



## Necessity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philke*
> 
> A few more bios updates and this board will rock.


IOMMU grouping still needs a lot of work to consider the board ready, it's borked atm. ACS seems to be broken, so motherboard lumps all devices into two big groups - two GPU slots in one and almost all the rest (SATA, USB, NVMe, onboard ETH, other PCI-E slots) in the other. Only onboard audio is separate.

Other vendors seem to have the same problem though. Afaik no board has proper implementation yet.


----------



## techen

That bios allows me to overclock my ram thats rated for 3000 to 3200. Spot on MSI outstanding :>


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> there has been a few but i cant find it in the thread, it maoves too fast and i frankly dont have time
> @chew* ended up being prime 24 hours stable.
> 
> like i said there has been others.... feel free to pop in that thread to find them
> could not care less about this to be honest - great thing about water cooling is we dont care about component temps. we care about water to air delta.
> 
> most probably couldnt care less
> 
> Edit @os2wiz
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/8550#post_26005180
> 
> 64gb


Thank you for the reference Mega. I have serious doubts about veracity. 16GBG dimms are all dual ranked and then on top of it he is using all 4 dimm slots with dual ranked dimms. I find it incredulous to say the least. By the way I installed the 1.40 bios today which has stability, memory compatibility improvements,and reduction in latencies. I have tried several attempts with various techniques to run all 4 dimms which are Flare X Samsung B-die. This bios is actually worse than 1.30 and 1.10 as far as running all 4dimms. Before I could achieve 2400mhz with stability with ease. Now on version 1.40 I can NOT achieve 2400mhz at all only 2133mhz. So I can accurately call this new bios a regression in handling all 4 dimm slots. Perhaps for non- B-die memory there may be some improvements,I do NOT know.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Thank you for the reference Mega. I have serious doubts about veracity. 16GBG dimms are all dual ranked and then on top of it he is using all 4 dimm slots with dual ranked dimms. I find it incredulous to say the least. By the way I installed the 1.40 bios today which has stability, memory compatibility improvements,and reduction in latencies. I have tried several attempts with various techniques to run all 4 dimms which are Flare X Samsung B-die. This bios is actually worse than 1.30 and 1.10 as far as running all 4dimms. Before I could achieve 2400mhz with stability with ease. Now on version 1.40 I can NOT achieve 2400mhz at all only 2133mhz. So I can accurately call this new bios a regression in handling all 4 dimm slots. Perhaps for non- B-die memory there may be some improvements,I do NOT know.


I noticed that issue when I tested 1.41 before it was pulled and I rolled back. I dropped down to 2 DIMMs after that. I am going to play more to see what I can get these two to run at and then I may try 4 DIMMs again, but in reality I don't *need* more than 16GB now...


----------



## samsoundguy

FYI

I have gotten my all 4 slots filled with 32GB

I have been able to run @ 2400 the whole time including Bios 1.1

G.Skills Tridentz DDR4 F4 3200c16Q 32GTZB

updated bios to 1.4 official

ram @2400

Still won't post past 2400


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> You will almost certainly need to bump the NB voltage.
> 
> What I saw when running AIDA64 is the CPU cores would would drop, indicating a voltage drop there. With the integrated IMC, higher speed memory puts more strain on the CPU itself. What I haven't worked out is whether simply focusing on the NB (maybe via LLC tweaks) will solve the issue, or of CPU core voltage needs to be tweaked. Infinity Fabric speed is directly related to memory speed. I don't know if the NB provides the voltage for that or if CPU core does...


When I got home today, I tweaked the NB voltage just a bit, set the cpu to 1.375 and cranked the CPU up to 3.9 on all 8 cores, it runs fine so far. might try backing voltages down in steps to see when it stops working, that will give me a baseline, then see what I have to do to get it over 4.0 or 4.1


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I noticed that issue when I tested 1.41 before it was pulled and I rolled back. I dropped down to 2 DIMMs after that. I am going to play more to see what I can get these two to run at and then I may try 4 DIMMs again, but in reality I don't *need* more than 16GB now...


That is what I am doing as well.I have 4 dimms all 8GB single rank and Samsung B-die. With 2 dimms I can achieve 3200mhz without problem. I wouldlike to OC to 3466mhz,but I see no option in bios to do so. The menu only shows as high as 3200. Maybe if I do not use XMP It will allow me to enter a higher memory frequency. I will give it a try. But i really would like the 32 GB of memory from four dimms if I could run it at least at 2933mhz. We will see with next month's promised memory improvements.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> FYI
> 
> I have gotten my all 4 slots filled with 32GB
> 
> I have been able to run @ 2400 the whole time including Bios 1.1
> 
> G.Skills Tridentz DDR4 F4 3200c16Q 32GTZB
> 
> updated bios to 1.4 official
> 
> ram @2400
> 
> Still won't post past 2400


So what did you do to enable 2400mhz on bios 1.4. I was able to run at 2400 with a similar memory configuration up through bios 1.3 on 1.4I have tried everything and I still can not reach 2400mhz with.4 dimms


----------



## JasonMZW20

I think any of you guys running SK Hynix RAM at 3200 should run through Memtest86 overnight. I have CMU16GX4M2C3200C16s (ver. 5.39), and it POSTs and boots up fine at 3200 on 1.40 stable; can even bench it, play games, etc. (1700x @ 3.8GHz, 1.26v vCore, 1.0v NB/SoC)

However, when I ran it through Memtest, there were some 1-bit errors in test 7 (81 of them, in fact). Test 7 is: [Moving inversions, 32-bit pattern]. This occurs at any RAM voltage up to 1.45v and any NB voltage up to 1.2v. I wasn't willing to go any higher than that. 1-bit doesn't seem like much, but when you're doing millions of operations, it adds up.

So, while it does work, you may eventually corrupt some data in the long run and you might see random application crashes from time to time if you have similar memory errors. Some don't care as long as it boots. That's fine too, but I don't consider that stable. Many of the timings still aren't being set correctly too, so some RAM ICs might be more tolerant of that. Mine aren't, at least at 3200.

tRC is higher than XMP spec at 75 (3200 spec is 54)
tRFC is set extremely aggressively at 312T (3200 spec for my modules is 559T)

I re-ran Memtest at *14-14-14-28 at 2933* (0.850v NB/SoC, 1.35v RAM), and there were 0 errors in all tests (interesting, as the XMP timings for 2900 are 15-17-17-34). My 1700x's IMC seems tolerant of higher speeds without much of a voltage bump.

Here's an example of the memory errors in my Memtest logfile:

2017-04-14 11:01:30 - [MEM ERROR - Data] Test: 7, CPU: 15, Address: 4AF94EC4, Expected: FFDFFFFF, Actual: FFDFFF7F
2017-04-14 11:01:30 - [MEM ERROR - Data] Test: 7, CPU: 3, Address: 1A503744, Expected: 00000100, Actual: 00000180
2017-04-14 11:01:30 - [MEM ERROR - Data] Test: 7, CPU: 12, Address: 3EAC5344, Expected: 00400000, Actual: 00400080

It's always just 1-bit out of place. So, it can go undetected in normal usage until things start acting weird. Same behavior as the 1.41 beta.

YMMV, as always with silicon.


----------



## HaykOC

Missed a couple pages. Any of you having luck with memory speed stability on 1.4 BIOS? (on MSI site as of april 11th).

Just did some fast messing with things but couldnt get either xmp profile to work. Also tried manually setting my RAMs SPD with extra voltage to dram and nb. Theres a new "memory tryit!" Option with a bunch of memory profiles, i tried the one that just about mached my SPD (it had extra voltage) and it just bricked the thing. Cleared CMOS and went back to stock memory speeds. Supposedly this bios even has the updated AGESA code. Using G.Skill Flare X 3200 14-14-14-34 and an 1800X @4ghz.


----------



## samsoundguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> So what did you do to enable 2400mhz on bios 1.4. I was able to run at 2400 with a similar memory configuration up through bios 1.3 on 1.4I have tried everything and I still can not reach 2400mhz with.4 dimms


I not using 1.41 beta I using official 1.40 bios

A-XMP 3200 not 2933

then selected 2400 as speed

I tried high value than 2400 and it won't post


----------



## samsoundguy

On Cinebench

When clocked @ 4Ghz I get a score of 1610
When clocked @ 3.9HGhz I score 1685

both were stable in Prime95

Shouldn't I get a better score for Higher clock rate

I added voltage and still same score

at one point score was 4Ghz was 1715 however I could not repeat this and I keep getting worse scores than 3.9Ghz overclock

any advice?


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> On Cinebench
> 
> When clocked @ 4Ghz I get a score of 1610
> When clocked @ 3.9HGhz I score 1685
> 
> both were stable in Prime95
> 
> Shouldn't I get a better score for Higher clock rate
> 
> I added voltage and still same score
> 
> at one point score was 4Ghz was 1715 however I could not repeat this and I keep getting worse scores than 3.9Ghz overclock
> 
> any advice?




i dont ever dip below 1700 @4 But it does fluctuate aroun 1720's-1750ish..... wish i had an answer for u. Figured id post the pic so u can see most of the settings.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> On Cinebench
> 
> When clocked @ 4Ghz I get a score of 1610
> When clocked @ 3.9HGhz I score 1685
> 
> both were stable in Prime95
> 
> Shouldn't I get a better score for Higher clock rate
> 
> I added voltage and still same score
> 
> at one point score was 4Ghz was 1715 however I could not repeat this and I keep getting worse scores than 3.9Ghz overclock
> 
> any advice?


Try running 3.9 ghz without boost enabled .

Then report your score here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> That is interesting. The official overclocking guide released by AMD, section 5.1.5 gives an example of overclocking memory just up to 2666 and notes upping SOC voltage to 1.20v, which makes me wonder why AMD would bother with such a reference it if isn't required...
> 
> https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-03/AMD-Ryzen-Processor-and-AMD-Ryzen-Master-Overclocking-Users-Guide.pdf
> 
> (I am NOT saying 1.20v is necessary, just that the example seems to indicate that AMD expects higher voltages will be needed)


I think AMD's guide is a reference and SOC 1.20v is MAX for air/water cooling for 24/7.....what Chew found through his extensive testing was 1.05 was all that was needed....more didn't prove better.


----------



## lowdog

Guy I know from a forum with a Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 with the latest bios can now run 4 x 8GB sticks at 3200MHz, prior to the latest bios he was unable to achieve this and was stuck with 2400MHz with 4 x 8GB sticks...........so it's all in the bios code??????


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Guy I know from a forum with a Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 with the latest bios can now run 4 x 8GB sticks at 3200MHz, prior to the latest bios he was unable to achieve this and was stuck with 2400MHz with 4 x 8GB sticks...........so it's all in the bios code??????


You have to temper expectations somewhat, however improvements are coming. AMD themselves have indicated further improvements next month are coming, and they are not sure where things will eventually settle down yet. Also, remember when Intel first used DDR4 it was a long development cycle before they were able to achieve what is now routine.


----------



## samsoundguy

I turned off boost

now it seems to be getting a higher score

1695 cinebench

Ok I see you have higher ram speed than me. because I'm running 4 slots @ 2400

almost 1700


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> I turned off boost
> 
> now it seems to be getting a higher score
> 
> 1695 cinebench
> 
> Ok I see you have higher ram speed than me. because I'm running 4 slots @ 2400
> 
> almost 1700


Disabling cstate in bios as well as power profile changes in windows can mess with performance as well.

Example of the effects of ram speed on this platform.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Guy I know from a forum with a Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 with the latest bios can now run 4 x 8GB sticks at 3200MHz, prior to the latest bios he was unable to achieve this and was stuck with 2400MHz with 4 x 8GB sticks...........so it's all in the bios code??????


The AGESA code will have a significant impact from what I understand.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> I think AMD's guide is a reference and SOC 1.20v is MAX for air/water cooling for 24/7.....what Chew found through his extensive testing was 1.05 was all that was needed....more didn't prove better.


What I really need to do is test memory with CPU at stock speed (one variable at a time). Get that stable and then work on upping CPU clock...Might do some testing this weekend.


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> What I really need to do is test memory with CPU at stock speed (one variable at a time). Get that stable and then work on upping CPU clock...Might do some testing this weekend.


Yeah that's the ticket.

1/ Max stable cpu oc with default ram

2/ Ram stable oc with default cpu

3/ Combine the 2 and test again, hopefully they work together and are stable if not more testing and adjustments will be needed


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> Missed a couple pages. Any of you having luck with memory speed stability on 1.4 BIOS? (on MSI site as of april 11th).
> 
> Just did some fast messing with things but couldnt get either xmp profile to work. Also tried manually setting my RAMs SPD with extra voltage to dram and nb. Theres a new "memory tryit!" Option with a bunch of memory profiles, i tried the one that just about mached my SPD (it had extra voltage) and it just bricked the thing. Cleared CMOS and went back to stock memory speeds. Supposedly this bios even has the updated AGESA code. Using G.Skill Flare X 3200 14-14-14-34 and an 1800X @4ghz.


I have the same exact memory and cpu. XMP worked ok. But it does not work in tandem with memory try it. It is one or the other , not both. Hope that is your issue. Easy to fix.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> The AGESA code will have a significant impact from what I understand.


So why are my 4 Flare X DDR4 3200 DIMMS now running slower at 2133 with bios 1.4 than the 2400mhz it ran at with 1.3 and all earlier bios versions?. I give zero veracity to the claim of 4 dimms running at 32000mhz. Especially since the claim was four 16GB dual ranked dimms on a Crosshair VI. I still doubt the Gigabyte users claim. It is totally inconsistent with what I have heard unless MSI has not developed their bios code properly. Something isn't right. I have seen or heard no such claims on the Titanium for 4 dimms. I would not be surprised if the claims on other boards are validated by others that MSI has once again fallen short with their bios team.


----------



## kathmandu

That's strange....
But exactly the reason why I'm still on beta bios 1.45. It works for me, 4 DIMMS at 2666mhz. The highest I got so far with tight timings.


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have the same exact memory and cpu. XMP worked ok. But it does not work in tandem with memory try it. It is one or the other , not both. Hope that is your issue. Easy to fix.


Tried both and one at a time, also manually setting. Cant get above 2400


----------



## sydefekt

Flashing bios from 1.31 to 1.4 also resulted in less stable ram for me. I was running 2667 with my 2x8gb dual rank Crucial Ballistix Tactical with the 1.31 bios. Now with 1.4 I cannot get stable with any settings; tried manual, XMP, and Memory Try it. I had to lower down to 2400 to be stable.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

I flashed to 1.40, and I got a WHEA error when running Cinebench with my 1700 at 3.7Ghz, 1.25V, when previously I never got WHEA errors. I upped the voltage a bit and the errors stopped.

Should I be enabling Cool and Quiet and CPU C6 State (I think that is what the setting is called)?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> The AGESA code will have a significant impact from what I understand.
> 
> 
> 
> So why are my 4 Flare X DDR4 3200 DIMMS now running slower at 2133 with bios 1.4 than the 2400mhz it ran at with 1.3 and all earlier bios versions?. I give zero veracity to the claim of 4 dimms running at 32000mhz. Especially since the claim was four 16GB dual ranked dimms on a Crosshair VI. I still doubt the Gigabyte users claim. It is totally inconsistent with what I have heard unless MSI has not developed their bios code properly. Something isn't right. I have seen or heard no such claims on the Titanium for 4 dimms. I would not be surprised if the claims on other boards are validated by others that MSI has once again fallen short with their bios team.
Click to expand...

By slower , do you mean higher latency , lesser throughput , clockspeed?

Lower frequency doesn't always mean it's performing worse. Say AMD updated the microcode to allow for lower latency, that could make it more difficult to reach higher frequencies on the ram with the same measure of stability. At the same time, it may perform better. Tools like superpi or AIDA 64's cache and memory benchmark are good ways to measure this.

AMD is still working on a solution - it's not completely on MSI at the moment. Early on , AMD said it hoped to have most things ironed out by May on it's end - if they can keep their timetable, beyond that more of the burden will be on the motherboard manufacturers.

The fellows that are serious bencher's tend to use ASUS boards - look at the submission count for the CH 6 vs the Titanium on HWBOT . Those guys are the ones that are able to get what at the present time are "extreme results ( 4 dimms 3200mhz ram for example). This doesn't necessarily mean that the Titanium is less capable , rather that more capable overclockers are using the CH6.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> So why are my 4 Flare X DDR4 3200 DIMMS now running slower at 2133 with bios 1.4 than the 2400mhz it ran at with 1.3 and all earlier bios versions?. I give zero veracity to the claim of 4 dimms running at 32000mhz. Especially since the claim was four 16GB dual ranked dimms on a Crosshair VI. I still doubt the Gigabyte users claim. It is totally inconsistent with what I have heard unless MSI has not developed their bios code properly. Something isn't right. I have seen or heard no such claims on the Titanium for 4 dimms. I would not be surprised if the claims on other boards are validated by others that MSI has once again fallen short with their bios team.


It's a lot more complicated than it used to be "back in the day".

Even though there are ony a handful of actual IC's used, as Mega Man had mentioned there are differences in the actual DIMMs. The DIMM store tables with recommended settings but those are based on the Intel memory architecture. What's the difference? I cannot say definitively, but line impedance, frequency, voltage, and trace length all have an impact. Mismatched impedance will cause signal reflections, trace differences impact signal transit times, etc.

AMD is modifying their code to correct for differences between the given DIMM data and their actual requirements (at least that is my understand of this). The latest update may by misreading your DIMMs identity or have a mistake in it's "translation". The BIOS has more controls enabled that we can manually set to override some of these values, such as impedance, but without technical specs it is all guesswork and a PITA.

I would suggest that if a BIOS updates makes things *worse* for you, that you submit a service ticket to make the manufacturer aware. Don't expect a "fix" as a response, but at least they pass it along to the dev team to look into.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

HI, The MSI CORE FROZR L CPU coming with this board


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> HI, The MSI CORE FROZR L CPU coming with this board


the board does not come with a cpu cooler. this is something you will need to purchase.


----------



## djgromo

Hi guys. Correct me if I'm wrong but there is only 1 240 AIO on the market with AM4 brackets included? Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 (without PRO)?

https://www.mwave.com.au/blog/2017/2/27/amd-ryzen-am4-cpu-coolers-compatibility-list

There is also 1 280 Corsair model but its too big for my build. Did you heard about something new coming soon? I am building my new system inside In Win 303 case (i plan to do all white build there) and need 240 AIO in back chamber or full 360 in front. I could put there something like Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 but i think that this bad boy is so big that it will hide most of this epic motherboard..


----------



## cssorkinman

Interesting thing happened this morning.

I attempted to install amd overdrive and the upon restart it caused my system to go into a bootloop. So I decided rather than fight it, I'd re-install windows as it was getting pretty crapped up already by unnecessary applications - bloatware.

After firing it up with the fresh install , the on board LED for the Titanium is now reading temps without the offset. I installed the newest version of HWINFO and the cpu temp readout matches the debug led's temp reading .

Prime 95 at all default settings except for high performance power profile in windows


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Interesting thing happened this morning.
> 
> I attempted to install amd overdrive and the upon restart it caused my system to go into a bootloop. So I decided rather than fight it, I'd re-install windows as it was getting pretty crapped up already by unnecessary applications - bloatware.
> 
> After firing it up with the fresh install , the on board LED for the Titanium is now reading temps without the offset. I installed the newest version of HWINFO and the cpu temp readout matches the debug led's temp reading .
> 
> Prime 95 at all default settings except for high performance power profile in windows


AMD overdrive is not made for ryzen systems, and will certainly give a bluescreen on boot


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Interesting thing happened this morning.
> 
> I attempted to install amd overdrive and the upon restart it caused my system to go into a bootloop. So I decided rather than fight it, I'd re-install windows as it was getting pretty crapped up already by unnecessary applications - bloatware.
> 
> After firing it up with the fresh install , the on board LED for the Titanium is now reading temps without the offset. I installed the newest version of HWINFO and the cpu temp readout matches the debug led's temp reading .
> 
> Prime 95 at all default settings except for high performance power profile in windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD overdrive is not made for ryzen systems, and will certainly give a bluescreen on boot
Click to expand...

Confirmed







lol



Thought maybe they had come out with a new version for the Ryzen ( picture? ) - was a great tool for the 790 boards back in the day.

I was planning on a re-install the OS at some point regardless, but was going to wait until after a bios update, this just pushed things ahead a little bit.

Thought it might be a helpful post for others.

EDIT: Windows 10 64 bit ran it's first update and now the board is back to adding the 20 C to actual core temp on the led readout for my 1800X - HWINFO is also showing the offset now.


----------



## timothymass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgromo*
> 
> Hi guys. Correct me if I'm wrong but there is only 1 240 AIO on the market with AM4 brackets included? Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 (without PRO)?
> 
> https://www.mwave.com.au/blog/2017/2/27/amd-ryzen-am4-cpu-coolers-compatibility-list
> 
> There is also 1 280 Corsair model but its too big for my build. Did you heard about something new coming soon? I am building my new system inside In Win 303 case (i plan to do all white build there) and need 240 AIO in back chamber or full 360 in front. I could put there something like Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 but i think that this bad boy is so big that it will hide most of this epic motherboard..


Corsair h110i comes with the correct brackets check on amazon thats what im running


----------



## Mega Man

I would go big air long before clc.

Clc are trash. That have poor performance vs big air.


----------



## djgromo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timothymass*
> 
> Corsair h110i comes with the correct brackets check on amazon thats what im running


That's the one i am talking about from Corsair. It's 280mm and is too big for me to put it in back chamber. I can do 240 on the back or 360 on the front. Anything smaller on the front won't look nice. Photo is not mine but it shows what the problem is. Behind left fan in the back chamber PSU is stored.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I would go big air long before clc.
> 
> Clc are trash. That have poor performance vs big air.


I would say poor performance/$ compared to air. But i agree i would either go air or custom loop. No in-between. But i have been custom loop for a decade and see nothing less as acceptable at this point. The only thing i see as beneficial from clc is it has made ppl much more comfortable with the concept of water cooling.


----------



## djgromo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> I would say poor performance/$ compared to air. But i agree i would either go air or custom loop. No in-between. But i have been custom loop for a decade and see nothing less as acceptable at this point. The only thing i see as beneficial from clc is it has made ppl much more comfortable with the concept of water cooling.


Personally I prefer air cooling solutions because they are likely to be more quiet than pump/fans combo. AC is also cheaper and less likely to fail/damage other components. I don't want to do full WC because of price, hassle, possibility to fail/leak. I don't like to do a lot of maintenance either. I want to build something that looks nice/clean and big AC might be too distracting.


----------



## wmunn

I have done both closed loop, open loop, and big air in the past, I prefer to use air cooling on my own builds simply for the lower maintenance required.

I can aknowledge the superior heat dissipation of a quality open loop cooling solution, but there is a cost and convenience hassle involved. That being said, at this point I am not convinced the larger air coolers are going to efficient enough on this platform to deal with extreme overclocks.
My own experiments thus far on Ryzen show that a very large phanteks heatsink with dual 140mm fans just do not keep up with the upper thermal limits at 4.1 ghz, at that point, you start to see core temps approaching the mid 80c range, and thats getting pretty darned hot for long term operation.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I have done both closed loop, open loop, and big air in the past, I prefer to use air cooling on my own builds simply for the lower maintenance required.
> 
> I can aknowledge the superior heat dissipation of a quality open loop cooling solution, but there is a cost and convenience hassle involved. That being said, at this point I am not convinced the larger air coolers are going to efficient enough on this platform to deal with extreme overclocks.
> My own experiments thus far on Ryzen show that a very large phanteks heatsink with dual 140mm fans just do not keep up with the upper thermal limits at 4.1 ghz, at that point, you start to see core temps approaching the mid 80c range, and thats getting pretty darned hot for long term operation.


Air coolers have gotten really good. I also like the fact they don't store so much thermal energy - when you drop your CPU load your temps drop almost instantly. I am disappointed that there haven't been any quality heat pump designs (Piezo with heat pipes). I guess they just can't handle the thermal load. They were around for a short time but were poor designs - either building up frost or burning up...


----------



## cssorkinman

Sparkley techno pron


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

Omg !


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Omg !


lol

Brought to you by


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sparkley techno pron
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is there any significance to this other than a "cool factor" for getting that level of zoom on the tiny resistor?


----------



## javamocha

i have this board and 1700x, it perform worse than my a10 apu system when playing wot and aut0cad...it's just a meme

i have team t-force night hawk rated 3200Mhz., but only run 2133...anything higher than that, the system runs, but no display, debug code shows 55, ram is not recognised or something like that. i have to reset the bios if that happens.

fan control, is crap compared to my a88x-g43 gaming.
i have updated the bios with version 1.4 btw. there's new setting for the memory, but none works.


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> i have this board and 1700x, it perform worse than my a10 apu system when playing wot and aut0cad...it's just a meme
> 
> i have team t-force night hawk rated 3200Mhz., but only run 2133...anything higher than that, the system runs, but no display, debug code shows 55, ram is not recognised or something like that. i have to reset the bios if that happens.
> 
> fan control, is crap compared to my a88x-g43 gaming.
> i have updated the bios with version 1.4 btw. there's new setting for the memory, but none works.


have you tried the a-xmp profiles at all? or set the timings manually, frequency to 2933 and tried putting 1.35 volts for ram in the power menu? boost the NB voltage a bit too? Those are the steps to try and get it working. (do all this while running the CPU at stock clocks )

It's really a step by step, painstaking process to get it right. start low and work your way up if you can't hit 2933 right away.


----------



## javamocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> have you tried the a-xmp profiles at all? or set the timings manually, frequency to 2933 and tried putting 1.35 volts for ram in the power menu? boost the NB voltage a bit too? Those are the steps to try and get it working. (do all this while running the CPU at stock clocks )
> 
> It's really a step by step, painstaking process to get it right. start low and work your way up if you can't hit 2933 right away.


yes...and the system would shut down a couple of times and runs with full blown fan speed...with no display
can i have link for tuning this thing?
and my CPU-z and HW monitor wont load...it just disappear after detection completed....


----------



## lowdog

X370 Titanium VRM analysis is up; 




Little dissapointing to be honest considering the premium pricetag. It will do the job but..... meh


----------



## wmunn

He didn't say it was bad, just should have been better considering the price point. I don't personally think it's as big an issue as some are making out. Especially since we know the headroom on ryzen is so limited to begin with. Now later generations may be another story, but even then, there should be more than enough capacity in the vrm. MSI should pay heed though, because they really under delivered considering the price they are charging for this board.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sparkley techno pron
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any significance to this other than a "cool factor" for getting that level of zoom on the tiny resistor?
Click to expand...

None, just thought it was "purty"


----------



## hipstermctool

I would love to hear MSI's response if there is one. I am not big brained anough to understand impacts with an OC Ryzen.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> X370 Titanium VRM analysis is up;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little dissapointing to be honest considering the premium pricetag. It will do the job but..... meh


I responded in the AM4 VRM thread. His analysis is skewed. He significantly over states other boards capabilities compared to this. Either he cannot read a spec sheet or he has a BIAS.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/920#post_26022051

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/920#post_26022368


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> None, just thought it was "purty"


Thought that might be the case. I am pretty impressed with how close they get the titanium coating to the solder points. That's pretty damned precise since I am all but certain that coating is conductive.


----------



## Mega Man

I was thinking the same.

Also
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> He is correct about what parts it is equipped with, but they won't be a limiting factor on any of the current AM4 cpu overclocks.
> 
> He did use 125 C examples which I think would be quite impossible to reach on the Titanium ( 48 C in the example below) .
> 
> I flashed my Titanium to a new bios today and started working my way back to a daily overclock - here is an example of temps etc on the Titanium at 4100mhz during prime 95 blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the screenshots you linked, very closely.
> 
> To be honest I'm impressed:
> 
> 222 watts load on the CPU, but your v.core only moved by 8 milli volts (between min and maximum) at that load.
> 
> That looks pretty smooth to me.
> 
> I'd love to put that board under LN2 to see if it still holds up. (just pure curiosity).
> 
> Due to CPU's all being more energy efficient these days, motherboards should really be getting cheaper.
> VRM's don't need to be as beefy.
> 
> (That 222 watt load was at (I presume) your maximum overclock).
> 
> Compare the TDP of the 1800x of 95 watts (or 65 watts of 1700) with 220 watts of the FX-9590.
> 
> Then you realise, VRM's only need to be half the size.
> 
> Prices we are paying should reflect this; but unfortunately its actually getting worse (more expensive), not cheaper.
> 
> Profit margins of these companies must be looking pretty healthy just now. Unfortunately at our cost.
> 
> Hopefully that's the point buildzoid (and gamers-nexus) was trying to convey in that video.
> 
> It's a good board, just the *price* is unreasonable for a 6+2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how cost is now reflected in the vrms, if you think the vrms make the overall cost of the board then .. sure the you tube guy is right (cause everything in the internet is true right? )
> 
> There's r and d, which the more complex the board is the more it costs.
> 
> There's new tech. The more new stuff it has (ie u2, m.2, leds, knobs, buttons, and features ) the higher the cost.
> 
> There's further development costs ( you really think bios updates are free? )
> 
> Warranty (yep, we pay for it)
> 
> Support.
> 
> Ect ect ect. Frankly the vrms are provably one of the cheapest parts to worry about
> 
> And again the titanium vrms are plenty good enough
Click to expand...

There's a point where overkill has no point this coming from the guy who had 5 480s in one build. But for me that overkill wad tv's point, so no i don't feel bad....


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I responded in the AM4 VRM thread. His analysis is skewed. He significantly over states other boards capabilities compared to this. Either he cannot read a spec sheet or he has a BIAS.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/920#post_26022051
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/920#post_26022368


Well this board still holds the highest clocks on ocn. So its adequate. I agree its no cool that the most expensive board does not have the best vrm.... But it works.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Well this board still holds the highest clocks on ocn. So its adequate. I agree its no cool that the most expensive board does not have the best vrm.... But it works.


But if I read that spec sheet correctly, those "better" VRM hit one hell of a wall at 100c, so you had better not push them too hard or had better have really good cooling. Maybe that is why they use so many phases - they have to in order to keep temps down low enough so it functions as intended. The devil is in the details. The "best" is often not universal...or a singular answer.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> X370 Titanium VRM analysis is up;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little dissapointing to be honest considering the premium pricetag. It will do the job but..... meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I responded in the AM4 VRM thread. His analysis is skewed. He significantly over states other boards capabilities compared to this. Either he cannot read a spec sheet or he has a BIAS.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/920#post_26022051
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/920#post_26022368
Click to expand...

What ??? Bias on GN ???? Surely you jest!

I'm all in favor of sharing information with the purpose of allowing people to make more informed purchases, but for heavens sake, keep all comparisons on the same playing field.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> None, just thought it was "purty"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that might be the case. I am pretty impressed with how close they get the titanium coating to the solder points. That's pretty damned precise since I am all but certain that coating is conductive.
Click to expand...

I am impressed with build quality that's for sure - and that's one of the things to point to for cost justification.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I was thinking the same.
> 
> Also
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> He is correct about what parts it is equipped with, but they won't be a limiting factor on any of the current AM4 cpu overclocks.
> 
> He did use 125 C examples which I think would be quite impossible to reach on the Titanium ( 48 C in the example below) .
> 
> I flashed my Titanium to a new bios today and started working my way back to a daily overclock - here is an example of temps etc on the Titanium at 4100mhz during prime 95 blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the screenshots you linked, very closely.
> 
> To be honest I'm impressed:
> 
> 222 watts load on the CPU, but your v.core only moved by 8 milli volts (between min and maximum) at that load.
> 
> That looks pretty smooth to me.
> 
> I'd love to put that board under LN2 to see if it still holds up. (just pure curiosity).
> 
> Due to CPU's all being more energy efficient these days, motherboards should really be getting cheaper.
> VRM's don't need to be as beefy.
> 
> (That 222 watt load was at (I presume) your maximum overclock).
> 
> Compare the TDP of the 1800x of 95 watts (or 65 watts of 1700) with 220 watts of the FX-9590.
> 
> Then you realise, VRM's only need to be half the size.
> 
> Prices we are paying should reflect this; but unfortunately its actually getting worse (more expensive), not cheaper.
> 
> Profit margins of these companies must be looking pretty healthy just now. Unfortunately at our cost.
> 
> Hopefully that's the point buildzoid (and gamers-nexus) was trying to convey in that video.
> 
> It's a good board, just the *price* is unreasonable for a 6+2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how cost is now reflected in the vrms, if you think the vrms make the overall cost of the board then .. sure the you tube guy is right (cause everything in the internet is true right? )
> 
> There's r and d, which the more complex the board is the more it costs.
> 
> There's new tech. The more new stuff it has (ie u2, m.2, leds, knobs, buttons, and features ) the higher the cost.
> 
> There's further development costs ( you really think bios updates are free? )
> 
> Warranty (yep, we pay for it)
> 
> Support.
> 
> Ect ect ect. Frankly the vrms are provably one of the cheapest parts to worry about
> 
> And again the titanium vrms are plenty good enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a point where overkill has no point this coming from the guy who had 5 480s in one build. But for me that overkill wad tv's point, so no i don't feel bad....
Click to expand...

Great points about warranty etc. earlier in the thread 3 years vs 1 on many competitors.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What ??? Bias on GN ???? Surely you jest!
> 
> I'm all in favor of sharing information with the purpose of allowing people to make more informed purchases, but for heavens sake, keep all comparisons on the same playing field.
> I am impressed with build quality that's for sure - and that's one of the things to point to for cost justification.
> Great points about warranty etc. earlier in the thread 3 years vs 1 on many competitors.


Don't forget the free extra 3months for doing the little survey.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Don't forget the free extra 3months for doing the little survey.


I bailed on the survey. I found it too annoying. I bought my board with my Amex so I'll get an extra year warranty from them...


----------



## sydefekt

I previously had contacted MSI customer support about the VRMs shortly after launch and asked for clarification. Their response was that they would forward my concern to their R&D team.


----------



## wmunn

I can't argue the enthusiasm and following of buildzoid, as he is the one who did the video, however he is still just a university student, and not the end all voice when it comes to circuit design. While he has enough understanding of the topic at hand, he is far from a subject matter expert. He will even tell you as much.


----------



## miklkit

The Titanium may not have the best VRMs but just from looking at it it does have the best heat sinks by far. They are very similar to the heat sinks on the GD80 FX board and it has by far the coolest running VRMs of any FX motherboard.

Perhaps they don't have to be the best because they never get hot. The VRMs on my GD80 never got hotter than 50C even when pushing 1.6 volts through them compared to 82+C for the FX Sabertooth at 1.53 volts.

If the VRMs on a motherboard are hitting 100C, then tell us which one it is so that we can avoid it as it is poorly engineered.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I can't argue the enthusiasm and following of buildzoid, as he is the one who did the video, however he is still just a university student, and not the end all voice when it comes to circuit design. While he has enough understanding of the topic at hand, he is far from a subject matter expert. He will even tell you as much.


I generally like his video's and his insight. The problem becomes when someone gains such a following they do have an obligation to those who follow them. It's a responsibility brought on themselves. I am far from being on a witch hunt, just seeking answers. I just happen to be someone who doesn't simply accept what I am told - I like to verify. If I find something that seems off, I will question it. I suspect the case in point is a mix of honest mistake and mild bias, things anyone can be susceptible to. It doesn't indicate malice, although many would paint it in that light or assume my intention is to do so. As you said, he's just a college kid. But when you take on a position as an "authority", you have to expect to be held to a certain standard.

In the AM4 VRM thread, several seem to think I am on a quest to anoint the Titanium as the best when all I want is an accurate assessment of any board based on merit - not overly simplified answers accepted as gospel. I don't get why that is so controversial...other than the fact I am questioning "accepted knowledge"... :-/


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The Titanium may not have the best VRMs but just from looking at it it does have the best heat sinks by far. They are very similar to the heat sinks on the GD80 FX board and it has by far the coolest running VRMs of any FX motherboard.
> 
> Perhaps they don't have to be the best because they never get hot. The VRMs on my GD80 never got hotter than 50C even when pushing 1.6 volts through them compared to 82+C for the FX Sabertooth at 1.53 volts.
> 
> If the VRMs on a motherboard are hitting 100C, then tell us which one it is so that we can avoid it as it is poorly engineered.


The VRM heatsink design was one thing that really stood out. It showed real thought and consideration rather than a focus purely on aesthetics. I appreciated the attention to detail. I just don't see it likely a company would put attention there and skimp on details elsewhere. It's not like they don't have experience with high pwer-draw VRM's on their Intel platforms. It's why when I heard about the VRM complaints I decided to dig deeper. It doesn't makes sense for MSI to shoot themselves in the foot with the VRM on their flagship board. The cost difference in the components just isn't that much, and certainly not enough to warrant a poor design. They tout this board as being suitable for heavy usage 7x24 with components designed to last in extreme environments. At this price point they could have put any components they wanted in. They must believe what they selected was their best option for longevity...

So far, actual performance is living up to expectations despite some still getting hung up on specific parts without context.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Well this board still holds the highest clocks on ocn. So its adequate. I agree its no cool that the most expensive board does not have the best vrm.... But it works.
> 
> 
> 
> But if I read that spec sheet correctly, those "better" VRM hit one hell of a wall at 100c, so you had better not push them too hard or had better have really good cooling. Maybe that is why they use so many phases - they have to in order to keep temps down low enough so it functions as intended. The devil is in the details. The "best" is often not universal...or a singular answer.
Click to expand...

Who the hell runs vrms at 125c? GN says we do.........


----------



## hipstermctool

I am in the middle of testing my water cooling loop right now. Next step is to boot it full power and install software.

My question is this. As a noob to overclocking, is there a source for instruction on the best settings and method for overclocking? I have the MSI X370 with Ryzen 1800, 32 MB RAM, and the Geforce GTX 1080 Ti GPU.

Any help on settings, methods, and benchmarking tests\software is appreciated. Thanks for supporting a freshman overclocker.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hipstermctool*
> 
> I am in the middle of testing my water cooling loop right now. Next step is to boot it full power and install software.
> 
> My question is this. As a noob to overclocking, is there a source for instruction on the best settings and method for overclocking? I have the MSI X370 with Ryzen 1800, 32 MB RAM, and the Geforce GTX 1080 Ti GPU.
> 
> Any help on settings, methods, and benchmarking tests\software is appreciated. Thanks for supporting a freshman overclocker.


I would *start* with the AMD guide:

https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-03/AMD-Ryzen-Processor-and-AMD-Ryzen-Master-Overclocking-Users-Guide.pdf

But just to get an understand of what is involved, safe voltages, etc.

Then I would come back to sources such as this forum for specific questions as you have them.


----------



## hipstermctool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I would *start* with the AMD guide:
> 
> https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-03/AMD-Ryzen-Processor-and-AMD-Ryzen-Master-Overclocking-Users-Guide.pdf
> 
> But just to get an understand of what is involved, safe voltages, etc.
> 
> Then I would come back to sources such as this forum for specific questions as you have them.


Thank you


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hipstermctool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I would *start* with the AMD guide:
> 
> https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-03/AMD-Ryzen-Processor-and-AMD-Ryzen-Master-Overclocking-Users-Guide.pdf
> 
> But just to get an understand of what is involved, safe voltages, etc.
> 
> Then I would come back to sources such as this forum for specific questions as you have them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628281/msi-x370-titanium-1800x-4-ghz-cl-14-3200-mhz-made-easy

I posted my easy 4 ghz settings there. Use at your own risk of course - ram settings will be very dependant on your kit - don't enable Xamp if you don't have a very good set of single rank dimms with only 2 slots populated.


----------



## hoolian

AHA !!!!

I'm the poster that had the vcore reading in HWmon fluctuating between .6v and 1.44 volts.

IT WAS THE CORE C6 STATE .

Now my vcore is basically locked at 1.2 vcore unless i run prime95 in which case it lowers to a locked 1.192 .

So if you're a vcore paranoid nut like i am and have the same issues disable core c6 in the bios .


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgromo*
> 
> Personally I prefer air cooling solutions because they are likely to be more quiet than pump/fans combo. AC is also cheaper and less likely to fail/damage other components. I don't want to do full WC because of price, hassle, possibility to fail/leak. I don't like to do a lot of maintenance either. I want to build something that looks nice/clean and big AC might be too distracting.


I totally disagree. There are quality AIO's with expandibility options like Swiftech and Alphacool Eisbaer 360. My system is quiet and relatively quiet even under full load. Big cooling fans are much noisier than a properly configured water cooling system. Pump noise is not an issue if the pump is designed properly.


----------



## Mega Man

Those are not clcs. They use actual water cooling components instead of recycled junk, (looking at a specific patent troll here)


----------



## cssorkinman

I had exceptionally good luck with the first 3 clc's I purchased for personal use and almost as bad a luck with the last 1.

Over 20 Clc's in service at the moment - 1 failure of a high hour 3 year old unit and a GTX 100i that failed in the first 3 months. They were decent for handling FX's spikey heat loads , but Ryzen may be different enough that a decent air cooler might be a more practical solution. Still hate the idea of that much weight hanging off the motherboard though.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Those are not clcs. They use actual water cooling components instead of recycled junk, (looking at a specific patent troll here)


Yes of course you are correct but since they are sold as closed ready to use systems,they are in the never-never land of technically being AIO's that are at the same time expandable. The quality of my Alphacool Eisbaer amazes me ,especially since I bought it new for less than$150. Very cool,very quiet.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

So played a little more with OC'ing my chip and got to 3.9Ghz stable (AIDA64 stress test) at 1.3625v, LLC1 and NB at 1.05v. Memory is currently (2) 8 GB DIMMs running at 2999.

VRM peaked at 57c, CPU stayed about 74c with occasional spikes (I think AIDA64 must push the cache hard every couple of minutes based on the temp graph). CPU temps at idle are about 35c.

Voltage at the CPU sensor in HWinfo64 measured a low of 1.362v and a max of 1.362v (LLC1 really seems to work...)

I think this is as high as I want to go with my Noctua 12S cooler. I am happy with the voltages and temps and don't think it's worth upgrading to liquid cooling to reach 4.0/4.1Ghz...


----------



## techen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> So played a little more with OC'ing my chip and got to 3.9Ghz stable (AIDA64 stress test) at 1.3625v, LLC1 and NB at 1.05v. Memory is currently (2) 8 GB DIMMs running at 2999.
> 
> VRM peaked at 57c, CPU stayed about 74c with occasional spikes (I think AIDA64 must push the cache hard every couple of minutes based on the temp graph). CPU temps at idle are about 35c.
> 
> Voltage at the CPU sensor in HWinfo64 measured a low of 1.362v and a max of 1.362v (LLC1 really seems to work...)
> 
> I think this is as high as I want to go with my Noctua 12S cooler. I am happy with the voltages and temps and don't think it's worth upgrading to liquid cooling to reach 4.0/4.1Ghz...


100% not worth upgrading. Am stable at 1.32v 3.9ghz but after playing with 4ghz at 1.42v which was stable it crashed randomly today. So am looking at 1.43 or 1.44 for 4.0 and in your case 1.48v+


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> So played a little more with OC'ing my chip and got to 3.9Ghz stable (AIDA64 stress test) at 1.3625v, LLC1 and NB at 1.05v. Memory is currently (2) 8 GB DIMMs running at 2999.
> 
> VRM peaked at 57c, CPU stayed about 74c with occasional spikes (I think AIDA64 must push the cache hard every couple of minutes based on the temp graph). CPU temps at idle are about 35c.
> 
> Voltage at the CPU sensor in HWinfo64 measured a low of 1.362v and a max of 1.362v (LLC1 really seems to work...)
> 
> I think this is as high as I want to go with my Noctua 12S cooler. I am happy with the voltages and temps and don't think it's worth upgrading to liquid cooling to reach 4.0/4.1Ghz...


I need 1.3875v for a stable and highest performance 3.8 ghz, LLC1 and NB at 1.15V
Also try to set the CPU NB Loadline Calibration to Mode 1 (It made a big improvement in my cinebench score!!).

To get my cpu to 3.9 ghz I need already 1.43 volt and to get to 3.95 ghz, I needed 1.5 volt. I'm on liquid cooling, temps are fine but I'm not risking these high voltages for daily use.
3.8 ghz is the sweetspot for my Ryzen 1700 cpu.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> I need 1.3875v for a stable and highest performance 3.8 ghz, LLC1 and NB at 1.15V
> Also try to set the CPU NB Loadline Calibration to Mode 1 (It made a big improvement in my cinebench score!!).
> 
> To get my cpu to 3.9 ghz I need already 1.43 volt and to get to 3.95 ghz, I needed 1.5 volt. I'm on liquid cooling, temps are fine but I'm not risking these high voltages for daily use.
> 3.8 ghz is the sweetspot for my Ryzen 1700 cpu.


I was seeing similar requirements (needing 1.3875v to hit anything over 3.85Ghz...) but decided to try again after having upgraded to the 1.40 BIOS and was surprised I could hit 3.9Ghz at the voltages I hit. My CPU is the 1700x if that makes any difference.


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I was seeing similar requirements (needing 1.3875v to hit anything over 3.85Ghz...) but decided to try again after having upgraded to the 1.40 BIOS and was surprised I could hit 3.9Ghz at the voltages I hit. My CPU is the 1700x if that makes any difference.


Interesting...... I'm still on beta 1.45.
The only reason I'm still on beta 1.45 is because my 4 DIMMS RAM are very smooth at 2666mhz (14-16-16-34).
But now you're telling me that your cpu performs better on the official 1.4 Bios. Might try that.........


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> I need 1.3875v for a stable and highest performance 3.8 ghz, LLC1 and NB at 1.15V
> Also try to set the CPU NB Loadline Calibration to Mode 1 (It made a big improvement in my cinebench score!!).
> 
> To get my cpu to 3.9 ghz I need already 1.43 volt and to get to 3.95 ghz, I needed 1.5 volt. I'm on liquid cooling, temps are fine but I'm not risking these high voltages for daily use.
> 3.8 ghz is the sweetspot for my Ryzen 1700 cpu.


Probably due to llc at 1. Thats the most droop. If you went to llc4 which is still slight droop or 5 which is totally flat you will probably be stable. Just my thoughts.

Edit. The more drop u got the higher voltage you need. So your 1.4v or whatever might be 1.2 under load. Higher llc should keep that stable. I run 4... But think i will try 5 to test how flat it stays switching loads.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Probably due to llc at 1. Thats the most droop. If you went to llc4 which is still slight droop or 5 which is totally flat you will probably be stable. Just my thoughts.


I took a very measured approach. I started at 1.3250v and walked through LLC 4 - LLC1, upped voltage minimally and repeated. I was nearly stable starting at 1.3375v but couldn't pass AIDA64 for more than a minute, tops. At 1.3625v I couldn't get past 2 minutes until I went with LLC1. All lower settings failed. I suspect it's because I am on the "hairy edge" of the minimum voltage when AIDA stresses the cache. The lower LLC settings were pretty damned stable with voltages, but were always just a tad below 1.362 until I got to LLC1...

So I am sticking with that. I would rather stick with an aggressive LLC setting than up the voltage a tad more.


----------



## sydefekt

1700 at 3.8ghz at 1.225v LLC1 here







4.0 at 1.43, 4.1 at 1.5 on Air Noctua C14.

This 1.4 bios still handles my RAM worse than 1.31. Will just wait for next official bios.

Btw which beta had the adjustable bckl and where can I get this? I don't see this adjustment on the official 1.4.


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I took a very measured approach. I started at 1.3250v and walked through LLC 4 - LLC1, upped voltage minimally and repeated. I was nearly stable starting at 1.3375v but couldn't pass AIDA64 for more than a minute, tops. At 1.3625v I couldn't get past 2 minutes until I went with LLC1. All lower settings failed. I suspect it's because I am on the "hairy edge" of the minimum voltage when AIDA stresses the cache. The lower LLC settings were pretty damned stable with voltages, but were always just a tad below 1.362 until I got to LLC1...
> 
> So I am sticking with that. I would rather stick with an aggressive LLC setting than up the voltage a tad more.


On the official 1.4 Bios now. Can confirm that I need all my previous beta bios settings for the sweetspot. (So I think it's the same bios)
I need 1.3875 volt to get my Ryzen 1700 3.8 ghz perform at it's best with the highest score in cinebench (lower voltage runs cinebench but a lower score. 1.3875v gives the highest score, 1.4 volt gives also a lower score. Tried it multiple times)

LLC1 or 2 is also the best settings for the best performance.

3.9 ghz is possible but I need more then 1.4 volt, (cinebench runs with LLC1 but stops halfway through, LLC4 won't even start cinebench) (LLC1 gives, 1.41 volt, LLC4 gives 1.408 volt)
I need 1.43 volt to run 3.9 ghz. So it's all the same as in the beta bios 1.45.

Running my Ryzen 1700 now at 3.8 ghz at 1.3875v with 4 DIMMS RAM at 2666mhz (14-16-16-34) Cinebench score: 1710 points.

Enough tweaking for today......


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> 1700 at 3.8ghz at 1.225v LLC1 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.0 at 1.43, 4.1 at 1.5 on Air Noctua C14.
> 
> This 1.4 bios still handles my RAM worse than 1.31. Will just wait for next official bios.
> 
> Btw which beta had the adjustable bckl and where can I get this? I don't see this adjustment on the official 1.4.


You've got a good cpu.
I thought beta 1.41 had the bckl but please don't go to that Bios it could brick your board. It was not on beta 1.45.


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> 1700 at 3.8ghz at 1.225v LLC1 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.0 at 1.43, 4.1 at 1.5 on Air Noctua C14.
> 
> This 1.4 bios still handles my RAM worse than 1.31. Will just wait for next official bios.
> 
> Btw which beta had the adjustable bckl and where can I get this? I don't see this adjustment on the official 1.4.


Look at this guy he runs the 1600x at 4.0 ghz with cpu voltage on auto running cinebench, no problem. In cpu-z it shows 4 ghz at 0.4 to 0.6 volts. In another video he does the same with the 1400 at 4ghz with again the cpu voltage on auto. Wow.






min 16.22 shows the cpu-z


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> On the official 1.4 Bios now. Can confirm that I need all my previous beta bios settings for the sweetspot. (So I think it's the same bios)
> I need 1.3875 volt to get my Ryzen 1700 3.8 ghz perform at it's best with the highest score in cinebench (lower voltage runs cinebench but a lower score. 1.3875v gives the highest score, 1.4 volt gives also a lower score. Tried it multiple times)
> 
> LLC1 or 2 is also the best settings for the best performance.
> 
> 3.9 ghz is possible but I need more then 1.4 volt, (cinebench runs with LLC1 but stops halfway through, LLC4 won't even start cinebench) (LLC1 gives, 1.41 volt, LLC4 gives 1.408 volt)
> I need 1.43 volt to run 3.9 ghz. So it's all the same as in the beta bios 1.45.
> 
> Running my Ryzen 1700 now at 3.8 ghz at 1.3875v with 4 DIMMS RAM at 2666mhz (14-16-16-34) Cinebench score: 1710 points.
> 
> Enough tweaking for today......


The other difference this time is I upped my NB to 1.05v (not higher based on info from Chew). That may, or may not, have made a difference.


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> The other difference this time is I upped my NB to 1.05v (not higher based on info from Chew). That may, or may not, have made a difference.


I was already on 1.15v with the NB.(What I heard it has an influence on your RAM, it works for me)
But I think you're right that made a difference here as well.
My cpu hits the wall earlier then yours but I'm fine with my cpu. Can get it to 3850ghz below 1.4 volt, no problem.
Can get it to 4 ghz with 1.5v but I can only get into windows and nothing more or it will crash lol My highest cinebench score is on 3950ghz at 1.5v score 1734.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> I was already on 1.15v with the NB. But I think you're right that made a difference here as well.
> My cpu hits the wall earlier then yours but I'm fine with my cpu. Can get it to 3850ghz below 1.4 volt, no problem.
> Can get it to 4 ghz with 1.5v but I can only get into windows and nothing more or it will crash lol My highest cinebench score is on 3950ghz at 1.5v score 1734.


Yeah, I was fine with 3.8G at ~1.30v but was curious if I could hit 3.9 or higher at reasonable voltage/temps. I still want to try to get my memory up to 3200 (have, but it wasn't stable), and may very well drop my clocks back down to do that. The question then becomes, is it worth dropping cpu 100Mhz to gain 200Mhz (effectively with DDR) in memory speed?


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I took a very measured approach. I started at 1.3250v and walked through LLC 4 - LLC1, upped voltage minimally and repeated. I was nearly stable starting at 1.3375v but couldn't pass AIDA64 for more than a minute, tops. At 1.3625v I couldn't get past 2 minutes until I went with LLC1. All lower settings failed. I suspect it's because I am on the "hairy edge" of the minimum voltage when AIDA stresses the cache. The lower LLC settings were pretty damned stable with voltages, but were always just a tad below 1.362 until I got to LLC1...
> 
> So I am sticking with that. I would rather stick with an aggressive LLC setting than up the voltage a tad more.


Am i backwards? Been a few weeks but i thought llc5 was supposed to maintain co stant voltage and llc1 was the most droop?


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Yeah, I was fine with 3.8G at ~1.30v but was curious if I could hit 3.9 or higher at reasonable voltage/temps. I still want to try to get my memory up to 3200 (have, but it wasn't stable), and may very well drop my clocks back down to do that. The question then becomes, is it worth dropping cpu 100Mhz to gain 200Mhz (effectively with DDR) in memory speed?


That's a good question. Probably it only matters in benchmarks....... not in daily use of your pc.
To be honest you think for the naked eye you can see a difference of 10 FPS in games???? Or would you mind 10 seconds extra in video encoding???


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Am i backwards? Been a few weeks but i thought llc5 was supposed to maintain co stant voltage and llc1 was the most droop?


No you'r right llc4 or 5 gives you the most stable voltage but llc1 gives you the best overclock. It sometimes gives you just that little bit extra to make it work


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> No you'r right llc4 or 5 gives you the most stable voltage but llc1 gives you the best overclock. It sometimes gives you just that extra to make it work


Not trying to be a pain... But how does that make sense? You would have to set ur volts higher than necessary for what would be stable? Or is that why, to have the little extra during load swing?


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Not trying to be a pain... But how does that make sense? You would have to set ur volts higher than necessary for what would be stable? Or is that why, to have the little extra during load swing?


In my case 3.9ghz couldn't run cinebench at 1.408v (cpu voltage set to 1.4v LLC4) but as soon as I changed to LLC1 the voltage became 1.41 and probably a bit extra under load it worked.
Sure you can set your voltage higher no problem, that works too but I was suprised to see a change when changing to mode 1. Some minor tweak in the bios and sometimes you got it working. We need something like that for the RAM


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> In my case 3.9ghz couldn't run cinebench at 1.408v (cpu voltage set to 1.4v LLC4) but as soon as I changed to LLC1 the voltage became 1.41 and probably a bit extra under load it worked.
> Sure you can set your voltage higher no problem, that works too but I was suprised to see a change when changing to mode 1. Some minor tweak in the bios and sometimes you got it working. We need something like that for the RAM


Thats strange because at llc1 voltage should drop under load not go up..... Even at 4 i get a slight drop..... I gotta be remembering that backwards. Ill just wait until i get home to check it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> In my case 3.9ghz couldn't run cinebench at 1.408v (cpu voltage set to 1.4v LLC4) but as soon as I changed to LLC1 the voltage became 1.41 and probably a bit extra under load it worked.
> Sure you can set your voltage higher no problem, that works too but I was suprised to see a change when changing to mode 1. Some minor tweak in the bios and sometimes you got it working. We need something like that for the RAM
> 
> 
> 
> Thats strange because at llc1 voltage should drop under load not go up..... Even at 4 i get a slight drop..... I gotta be remembering that backwards. Ill just wait until i get home to check it.
Click to expand...

LLC 2 and 1 will boost voltages slightly.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Thats strange because at llc1 voltage should drop under load not go up..... Even at 4 i get a slight drop..... I gotta be remembering that backwards. Ill just wait until i get home to check it.


It varies by vendor. With MSI, as CSSORKINMAN posted, the lower the number the higher the LLC "boost".


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> LLC 2 and 1 will boost voltages slightly.


Thanks, ya i was backwards. Lol now it all makes sense. Been a few weeks since i have played with it. Kinda just set it and forget it. But u have inspired me to play some more. Been waiting for the darn monoblock to be available. Ek is dragging behind what they said. But hell with it ill push some more. Be noce to see if it will do 4.1-4.2


----------



## lowdog

Unless you read at socket with a DMM don't trust software readout.

If you set 1.4 volts then LLC level 1 will give you closest to 1.4 volts even if software is saying 1.44 volts or whatever. Been tested on Taichi to be the case.....yet to be confirmed on Titanium but LLC level 1 has always been the setting to give the most stable current to what has been set.


----------



## Mega Man

? I thought Msi llc was backwards?


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Unless you read at socket with a DMM don't trust software readout.
> 
> If you set 1.4 volts then LLC level 1 will give you closest to 1.4 volts even if software is saying 1.44 volts or whatever. Been tested on Taichi to be the case.....yet to be confirmed on Titanium but LLC level 1 has always been the setting to give the most stable current to what has been set.


I keep hearing this but I don't buy it on Ryzen. Ryzen has an integrated coltage controller and the readings I am quoting are from the Ryzen chip. It is calibrated to AMD specs and consistent across all platforms. Other voltage readings, such as from the VRM, should be suspect.

"CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) value is the voltage measured by Voltage Regulator, which is supplied to the CPU (as VRM output). This voltage is then reported to CPU and evaluated using telemetry functions.
Vcore or VDDCR CPU is measurement of the same voltage rail, but by the mainboard logic (ITE chip).
I believe the SVI2 TFN values should be more accurate."

-HWinfo64 Author

https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Ryzen-CPU-Voltage-explanation


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ? I thought Msi llc was backwards?


Not as far as I'm aware....LLC level 8 with MSI gives the most v droop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I keep hearing this but I don't buy it on Ryzen. Ryzen has an integrated coltage controller and the readings I am quoting are from the Ryzen chip. It is calibrated to AMD specs and consistent across all platforms. Other voltage readings, such as from the VRM, should be suspect.
> 
> "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) value is the voltage measured by Voltage Regulator, which is supplied to the CPU (as VRM output). This voltage is then reported to CPU and evaluated using telemetry functions.
> Vcore or VDDCR CPU is measurement of the same voltage rail, but by the mainboard logic (ITE chip).
> I believe the SVI2 TFN values should be more accurate."
> 
> -HWinfo64 Author
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Ryzen-CPU-Voltage-explanation


How can measuring with a DMM on the pad behind the socket where the voltage is going directly into the cpu at the closest point be inacurate! It would be the truest indication of what voltage is being fed to the chip! Compare this to what software is reading and you can the see how inacurate software readings can be.

Choose to believe what you want but when Raja from Asus who has an engineering background says to take DMM measurements form the socket for true voltage readings then I'll accept the readings coming from the DMM at that point over the readings from software, simple.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Not as far as I'm aware....LLC level 8 with MSI gives the most v droop.
> How can measuring with a DMM on the pad behing the socket where the voltage is going directly into the cpu at the closest point be inacurate! It would be the truest indication of what voltage is being fed to the chip! Compare this to what software is reading and you can the see how inacurate software readings can be.
> 
> Choose to believe what you want but when Raja from Asus who has an engineering background says to take DMM measurements form the socket for true voltage readings then I'll accept the readings coming from the DMM at that point over the readings from software, simple.


I am not saying taking the voltage at the chip is inaccurate, I am saying the reading from inside the chip is just as accurate. Unless you are claiming a company that can create an 8-core processor with built-in voltage regulation doesn't know how to design a circuit to read it's own voltage...

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/03/amd-ryzen-review/

" SenseMI is simply five different features of Ryzen that focus on power, clock speeds, and shuffling data around as quickly as possible. The first, "Pure Power," is a set of temperature, clock speed, and voltage sensors (accurate to 1mA, 1mV, 1mW, and 1°C)..."

https://www.pcper.com/news/Processors/PSA-AMD-XFR-Enabled-All-Ryzen-CPUs-X-SKUs-Have-Wider-Range

"With Ryzen AMD has embedded a number of sensors throughout the chip that accurately measure temperatures, clock speeds, and voltages within 1°C, 1mA, 1mW, 1mV and it has connected all the sensors together using its Infinity Fabric."


----------



## os2wiz

By the way.My system will power off by itself periodically although I have chosen the high performance power profile. Can anyone explain why this is happening. I see no error messages and no problems on reboot.


----------



## Mega Man

are you sure it isnt sleep ?


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> By the way.My system will power off by itself periodically although I have chosen the high performance power profile. Can anyone explain why this is happening. I see no error messages and no problems on reboot.


Stock clocks?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Stock clocks?


I am at 3.85 GHZ.It has done this power off or sleep state no matter what my frequency has been.This is not a heat or voltage issue. My system runs around 49 Celcius and about 63 Celcius under full load. I rarely am under full load. It usually happens when I am at idle. Most often when I am away from the computer for sometime.


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am at 3.85 GHZ.It has done this power off or sleep state no matter what my frequency has been.This is not a heat or voltage issue. My system runs around 49 Celcius and about 63 Celcius under full load. I rarely am under full load. It usually happens when I am at idle. Most often when I am away from the computer for sometime.


Have you tried put the cpu voltage just put up a bit??? If it's a windows issue?? use Windows Repair 3.9.27....
Helped me a lot with shutting down issues before......


----------



## javamocha

i can only overclock my memory to 2400 Mhz, other than that, system set it back to 2133. i can overclock the cpu to 3.8 though. but my temp reading is screwed...i think i have the 20 degree offset on my system. only opening firefox reaches 65 degree...i'm using noctua d15, btw.
aida64 didn't recognise my motherboard's model. it's a frustratring experience...


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am at 3.85 GHZ.It has done this power off or sleep state no matter what my frequency has been.This is not a heat or voltage issue. My system runs around 49 Celcius and about 63 Celcius under full load. I rarely am under full load. It usually happens when I am at idle. Most often when I am away from the computer for sometime.


Run your system all stock - F9 Optimiszed Defaults in bios and see if it happens, if it doesn't then it's either your cpu overclock is not stable or your ram at 3200MHz is not stable or combination of cpu and ram oc is not stable......more testing for you it seems.......test cpu oc and ram at 2133MHz then test cpu stock and ram at 3200MHz....you know the drill and tiss a pain in the (_!_)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> Have you tried put the cpu voltage just put up a bit??? If it's a windows issue?? use Windows Repair 3.9.27....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Run your system all stock - F9 Optimiszed Defaults in bios and see if it happens, if it doesn't then it's either your cpu overclock is not stable or your ram at 3200MHz is not stable or combination of cpu and ram oc is not stable......more testing for you it seems.......test cpu oc and ram at 2133MHz then test cpu stock and ram at 3200MHz....you know the drill and tiss a pain in the (_!_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> What you are saying does not correspond to the facts. I have stress tested this system and it has not failed. If it were unstable it would have failed under stress. This has only happened at idle. I did notice the other day that power defaults were some how shifted from high performance to balanced. I guess that was the culprit. System Mechanic did it though I do not remember opting for their own concept of power management.. Can't trust these automated programs.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

It does seem like the power mode change may be it. Do you have C6 state disabled? If not, in balanced mode the system is probably dropping your core voltage below what it requires for your given clock.

That said...

I just contacted MSI support about memory speed and they sent me the 1.52 BIOS. I used the X-AMP profile for 3200 and set my CPU to 3.8Ghz, left everything on auto and it's perfectly stable running the AIDA64 stress test (wouldn't stay stable with the 1.4 BIOS). They did recommend that I stick to 2400 (possibly 2133) with 4 DIMMs until they get the speed issue worked out with 4 DIMMs, which they are apparently working on.

Still, previously I couldn't get above 2966 stable. I was running at 3.9Ghz, but I am perfectly happy having 3.8 with meory at 3200 and everything on Auto. I'm going to stick with this for a while before I tweak anything again...with prior BIOS builds, if I over-shot and memory dropped it could be a PITA just getting a prior setting to work properly. Not going to push it and see if that is still an issue...at least for a while.


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> It does seem like the power mode change may be it. Do you have C6 state disabled? If not, in balanced mode the system is probably dropping your core voltage below what it requires for your given clock.
> 
> That said...
> 
> I just contacted MSI support about memory speed and they sent me the 1.52 BIOS. I used the X-AMP profile for 3200 and set my CPU to 3.8Ghz, left everything on auto and it's perfectly stable running the AIDA64 stress test (wouldn't stay stable with the 1.4 BIOS). They did recommend that I stick to 2400 (possibly 2133) with 4 DIMMs until they get the speed issue worked out with 4 DIMMs, which they are apparently working on.
> 
> Still, previously I couldn't get above 2966 stable. I was running at 3.9Ghz, but I am perfectly happy having 3.8 with meory at 3200 and everything on Auto. I'm going to stick with this for a while before I tweak anything again...with prior BIOS builds, if I over-shot and memory dropped it could be a PITA just getting a prior setting to work properly. Not going to push it and see if that is still an issue...at least for a while.


Would you share the new beta Bios?


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> Would you share the new beta Bios?


Sure. Here it is. Seems stable, but as always use at your own risk (although since MSI support is providing it so freely, I would think the risk is low). Just don't link this on the MSI forum!!

http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=16108655587492777251

(I don't generally use public file hosting, and tinyupload happened to be the first one that came up in a quick search). They sent it to me as a rar file. I re-compressed it as a standard ZIP file. Those who test it, please report back any benefits/issues you encounter!


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Sure. Here it is. Seems stable, but as always use at your own risk (although since MSI support is providing it so freely, I would think the risk is low). Just don't link this on the MSI forum!!
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=16108655587492777251
> 
> (I don't generally use public file hosting, and tinyupload happened to be the first one that came up in a quick search). They sent it to me as a rar file. I re-compressed it as a standard ZIP file. Those who test it, please report back any benefits/issues you encounter!


Thank you very much.


----------



## kathmandu

No improvements for me on the 1.52 Bios

Noticed that you can overclock with .75ghz in this bios. If I remember right that was not possible before. Now running 3.875ghz at 1.3875v


----------



## cssorkinman

Played around with cl 12 - got to 2933 mhz going to have to bump some voltages to get 3200 at that cl .


----------



## wmunn

does anyone know what was changed in the beta? I see no difference so far


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> does anyone know what was changed in the beta? I see no difference so far


They generally aren't providing release notes. I was hoping with a 1.5x we would see BLCK back (not that I use it, but I know a number of people are waiting on it). I can see AGESA is the same version as 1.4, so all I know is they made at least some minor changes to memory behavior.

I am back at 3.9Ghz now, still running 3200 (with 2 DIMMS), which was better than I could get with 1.4


----------



## sydefekt

I also do not see any differences in bios 1.52. However a user in the MSI forums mentioned it fixed some issues with low CPU clock speeds and low Cinebench scores.


----------



## wmunn

I think they either disabled a-xmp by default, or moved it somewhere else. On 1.52 I can load a profile that was saved with it enabled and it works, but no visible option to manually turn it on or off. or select it.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> I also do not see any differences in bios 1.52. However a user in the MSI forums mentioned it fixed some issues with low CPU clock speeds and low Cinebench scores.


Some interesting notes I observed about 1.52 , which I wish to pass on. I installed it with the intention of seeing how it would handle 4 dimms. I had problems with it overclocking to 2400mhz on memory at first. Eventually I got smart enough to check power plan in control panel. Somehow it was at balanced though I had changed it to high performance several days ago. So I reset it at high performance again and I had no problem booting 2400mhz with 15-14-14-14 timings. My 1800X is at 3.86GHZ. So I tested both cpu-z and cinebench. I was surprised how high my open gl score was in cinebench with 32 GB slower 2400mhz memory vs the 3200mhz on 16GB memory .My old score on my Sapphire Nitro Fury was 114.5 fps. My new score with 1.52 bios was 125.4 fps. It is really insane that the bios update boosted this score in spite of running 4dimms at 2400mhz. I am going to swapout 2dimms and re test with 2 dimms with bios1.52 at 3200mhz . It should push cinebench open GL scores over 130fps. THis bodes well for Ryzen users if removing bios latencies can boost open GL by such a margin. I will get back to you guys in about an hour


----------



## pportnoy

I'm curious, with beta BIOS what are the results with 4 DRAM sticks?
I have 4x8GB (two Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 kits). Before upgrading BIOS (1.1) I was not able to get past the JEDEC's 2133. After upgrading to latest non-beta (7A31v14) I was able to use their 2666 MHz preset with 15-16-16-16-34 timings. I tried the 2933 one and it did not boot. The furthest I could push it with 1.4 is manually setting 2666 MHz and 14-15-15-15-33 timings:



That is with the CPU at 3.9 GHz / 1.365V and bumping up the NB Voltage to 1.1 and DRAM voltage to 1.36V.

Anything else I can try to either get better clocks on the memory or lower the timings?


----------



## pportnoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Some interesting notes I observed about 1.52 , which I wish to pass on. I installed it with the intention of seeing how it would handle 4 dimms. I had problems with it overclocking to 2400mhzon memory at first. Eventually I got smart enough to check power plan in control panel. Somehow it was at balanced though I had changed it to high performance several days ago. So I reset it at high performance again and I had no problem booting 2400mhz with 15-14-14-14 timings. My 1800X is at 3.86GHZ. So I tested both cpu-z and cinebench. I was surprised how high my open gl score wasi n cinebench with 32 GB slower 2400mhz memory vs the 3200mhz on 16GB memory .My old score on my Sapphire Nitro Fury was 114.5 fps. My new score with 1.52 bios was 125.4 fps. It is really insane that the bios update boosted this score in spite of running 4dimms at 2400mhz. I am going to swapout 2dimms and re test with 2 dimms with bios1.52 at 3200mhz . It should push cinebench open GL scores over 130fps. THis bodes well for Ryzen users if removing bios latencies can boost open GL by such a margin. I will get back to you guys in about an hour


I think you might have a bottleneck with 3.86 GHz CPU clock. Basically what I've seen with 4 sticks is after going past 2400 MHz to reduce the latencies I had to go do 3.8 GHz - 2133, 3.9 - 2400, 3.95 - 2666. I'm not able to boot with 2933 with 4 sticks right now but I'd guess with 3200 to get the best performance the CPU needs to run ~4.05-4.1 (considering that I was not able to push my 1800X further than 4.1)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pportnoy*
> 
> I think you might have a bottleneck with 3.86 GHz CPU clock. Basically what I've seen with 4 sticks is after going past 2400 MHz to reduce the latencies I had to go do 3.8 GHz - 2133, 3.9 - 2400, 3.95 - 2666. I'm not able to boot with 2933 with 4 sticks right now but I'd guess with 3200 to get the best performance the CPU needs to run ~4.05-4.1 (considering that I was not able to push my 1800X further than 4.1)


I have no intention of running at above 3.85 GHZ. My core voltage in bios is 1.38- 1.40 volts .It makes zero sense to go to 3.9 GHZ or higher where voltage increase almost exponentially for me to 1.44 or 1.51 volts or slightly higher at 4.0GHZ. Every day use at those voltages will most likely lead to chip degradation within a year. I will not risk blowing $500 for bragging rights.

I did remove 2 dimms and my suspicion was confirmed I achieved an fps of 130.84 fps on open GL and 1715 for cpu on Cinebench 15.038. .

Capture1.PNG 1739k .PNG file
. So the1.52 bios is a winner for improving fps for games that use open GL. I have no idea what it will do in other games. I ran this on my Samsung 960 EVO m.2 NVMe drive. ON my regular ssd drive the results were somewhat lower. No idea why.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have no intention of running at above 3.85 GHZ. My core voltage in bios is 1.38- 1.40 volts .It makes zero sense to go to 3.9 GHZ or higher where voltage increase almost exponentially for me to 1.44 or 1.51 volts or slightly higher at 4.0GHZ. Every day use at those voltages will most likely lead to chip degradation within a year. I will not risk blowing $500 for bragging rights.
> 
> I did remove 2 dimms and my suspicion was confirmed I achieved an fps of 130.84 fps on open GL and 1715 for cpu on Cinebench 15.038. .
> 
> Capture1.PNG 1739k .PNG file
> . So the1.51 bios is a winner for improving fps for games that use open GL. I have no idea what it will do in other games. I ran this on my Samsung 960 EVO m.2 NVMe drive. ON my regular ssd drive the results were somewhat lower. No idea why.


Thanks for the results. I am now getting interested in updating the bios.


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pportnoy*
> 
> I'm curious, with beta BIOS what are the results with 4 DRAM sticks?
> I have 4x8GB (two Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 kits). Before upgrading BIOS (1.1) I was not able to get past the JEDEC's 2133. After upgrading to latest non-beta (7A31v14) I was able to use their 2666 MHz preset with 15-16-16-16-34 timings. I tried the 2933 one and it did not boot. The furthest I could push it with 1.4 is manually setting 2666 MHz and 14-15-15-15-33 timings:
> 
> 
> 
> That is with the CPU at 3.9 GHz / 1.365V and bumping up the NB Voltage to 1.1 and DRAM voltage to 1.36V.
> 
> Anything else I can try to either get better clocks on the memory or lower the timings?


It's the same result, I have 4 DRAM sticks and it won't work even with 1.4 volt on the RAM and insane slow timings. We'll have to wait....


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have no intention of running at above 3.85 GHZ. My core voltage in bios is 1.38- 1.40 volts .It makes zero sense to go to 3.9 GHZ or higher where voltage increase almost exponentially for me to 1.44 or 1.51 volts or slightly higher at 4.0GHZ.


My cpu is very similar. Running now 3.85ghz on 1.385v, very smooth and stable. But I need at least 1.45 volt for a stable 3.9 ghz and for 4 ghz I need 1.5v just to get in windows, can't even bench.
Not worth the risk going with these high voltages. Gonna stick with 3.85ghz.....


----------



## kathmandu

I'm back at 1.4 official Bios because of stability issues on 1.52. And without improvement on my 4 DIMMS DRAM. And it wasn't running smooth with the same settings as on the 1.4 bios.
Sometimes even my keyboard and mouse wouldn't work anymore (Something with usb support.....??)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Thanks for the results. I am now getting interested in updating the bios.


\

The system has rebooted and given me an error message before successfully rebooting again. There may be bios stability issues on1.52 so be aware.If it happens again,I go back to 1.40.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pportnoy*
> 
> I think you might have a bottleneck with 3.86 GHz CPU clock. Basically what I've seen with 4 sticks is after going past 2400 MHz to reduce the latencies I had to go do 3.8 GHz - 2133, 3.9 - 2400, 3.95 - 2666. I'm not able to boot with 2933 with 4 sticks right now but I'd guess with 3200 to get the best performance the CPU needs to run ~4.05-4.1 (considering that I was not able to push my 1800X further than 4.1)
> 
> 
> 
> I have no intention of running at above 3.85 GHZ. My core voltage in bios is 1.38- 1.40 volts .It makes zero sense to go to 3.9 GHZ or higher where voltage increase almost exponentially for me to 1.44 or 1.51 volts or slightly higher at 4.0GHZ. Every day use at those voltages will most likely lead to chip degradation within a year. I will not risk blowing $500 for bragging rights.
> 
> I did remove 2 dimms and my suspicion was confirmed I achieved an fps of 130.84 fps on open GL and 1715 for cpu on Cinebench 15.038. .
> 
> Capture1.PNG 1739k .PNG file
> . So the1.51 bios is a winner for improving fps for games that use open GL. I have no idea what it will do in other games. I ran this on my Samsung 960 EVO m.2 NVMe drive. ON my regular ssd drive the results were somewhat lower. No idea why.
Click to expand...

i think he has the word bottleneck, confused with performance increase ....


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think he has the word bottleneck, confused with performance increase ....


Yes.I was scratching my head when I saw bottleneck.. I am starting to get more patient with MSI as I see see some indications they are starting to make headway on some of the issues. Of course there is no B clock still,so no way to overclock using FSB. I wonder if that will change soon.


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Yes.I was scratching my head when I saw bottleneck.. I am starting to get more patient with MSI as I see see some indications they are starting to make headway on some of the issues. Of course there is no B clock still,so no way to overclock using FSB. I wonder if that will change soon.


I am very curious about the bclk issue as well. There have been several people mention this board specifically does not support bclk overclocking at all, but did they make that statement by verifying there is no physical external clock generator on the board, or just because of it being left out in the BIOS.

One of the betas DID have a field to adjust that, but I never tried to put it over 100mhz to know for sure there is a physical clock generator or not.


----------



## kathmandu

I'm back at 1.4 official Bios because of stability issues on 1.52.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I am very curious about the bclk issue as well. There have been several people mention this board specifically does not support bclk overclocking at all, but did they make that statement by verifying there is no physical external clock generator on the board, or just because of it being left out in the BIOS.
> 
> One of the betas DID have a field to adjust that, but I never tried to put it over 100mhz to know for sure there is a physical clock generator or not.


The bclk doesn't seem to work properly on this board. It is somewhere hidden on this board. Somebody could not get it over 103 settings, then it crashed.
Read more here:
https://hardforum.com/threads/bios-updates-for-am4-motherboards.1926476/page-6


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> I'm back at 1.4 official Bios because of stability issues on 1.52.
> The bclk doesn't seem to work properly on this board. It is somewhere hidden on this board. Somebody could not get it over 103 settings, then it crashed.
> Read more here:
> https://hardforum.com/threads/bios-updates-for-am4-motherboards.1926476/page-6


It's actually integrated on the CPU. I wasn't aware of this until someone else brought it up and I did some digging and verified it. PCIe specs are very tight with regards to BLCK speeds and it is quite probably that subsystem caused the issues. Might be why MSI has held off on making it available again - they have enough things to address without adding more. I would expect it to be enabled again eventually...


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> It's actually integrated on the CPU. I wasn't aware of this until someone else brought it up and I did some digging and verified it. PCIe specs are very tight with regards to BLCK speeds and it is quite probably that subsystem caused the issues. Might be why MSI has held off on making it available again - they have enough things to address without adding more. I would expect it to be enabled again eventually...


I thought it was a known issue with ryzen. Everyone was saying not to play with blck due to it causing problems. One of the beta bios allowed it, then it was quickly removed.


----------



## RevengerXXL

Okay finally finished with my re-build! Water Leak about two weeks ago and fried the other 1080! I love this board! can't wait to get all dimm's oc'ed to 3200mhz! got the mem to 2400mhz with 15-14-14-14 timings for now. Bios on 1.4. x1800 at 3.84ghz.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ngdot*
> 
> So, I've got the Ryzen system up and running last night using this board as a base for the platform.
> 
> The system is running;
> 
> R7 1700 [@4016.86 MHz]
> 16GB of Corsair RAM (2x8)
> Samsung 960 Pro NVME as the main boot drive,
> Corsair H110i
> Corsair HX1050
> CF 290x's
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/59mu9y
> 
> Initial impressions? The board takes _ages_ to boot --once it's up it seems to be totally fine, but man, it takes its time. Also, the RAM for whatever reason won't go past 2137--which is annoying. Setting XMP [2933] causes the machine to fail to post.
> 
> Still tweaking with some OC settings as what I have now is the quick and dirty but stable result. So far, my biggest complaint is the RAM issue. Hopefully it can be ironed out in the short term.


Hi ngdot, I have your same configuration and poblem. Did you find a solution?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Hi ngdot, I have your same configuration and poblem. Did you find a solution?


What bios version are you using and is your memory single rank ( 1sided) )or double sided memory? Version 1.3 bios shoud allow you to run 4 dimm slots at 2400mhz.if they are single sided dimms.


----------



## cssorkinman

Curious about what you fellows are getting for crystaldisk scores with the Titanium.

Here's mine with the Samsung 850


----------



## kathmandu

Here's my crystaldisk score with Samsung 960 M.2, max temp is 50 degrees.


----------



## motoray

Fyi the chv6 monoblock just launched.... So any day now. Not excited about bending more tube but im super excited to get this block when it comes out.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Curious about what you fellows are getting for crystaldisk scores with the Titanium.
> 
> Here's mine with the Samsung 850


Here's some of my testing:

Mydigitalssd BPX M2 PCIe3.0 vs Intel 750 PCIe2.0 (high temperature of M2 reached 90C, it is better in the pic below, only 68C, due to gpu fan at 100%)


Intel750 PCIe 3.0 vs 2.0


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What bios version are you using and is your memory single rank ( 1sided) )or double sided memory? Version 1.3 bios shoud allow you to run 4 dimm slots at 2400mhz.if they are single sided dimms.


Hey os2wiz, thank you for replying, I have the latest 1.4 bios version, and a kit of 2x8GB 3000MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX, which should work fine, but it does not!


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

I picked up an Intel 600p 512 G NVMe drive around the Holidays (it's not that fast for NVMe, but the price was great) and configured my Samsung 850's as RAID 0...

Samsung 850 RAID-0:


Intel 600p NVMe:


BTW, if you use ALT+PRNT SCREEN it will only capture the active window...


----------



## cssorkinman

Very nice scores guys, thanks for posting them


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Hey os2wiz, thank you for replying, I have the latest 1.4 bios version, and a kit of 2x8GB 3000MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX, which should work fine, but it does not!


According to this list of Ryzen Ram ICs ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread ), it is the Corsair 3600s that are most compatible due to being Samsung B dies.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> According to this list of Ryzen Ram ICs ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread ), it is the Corsair 3600s that are most compatible due to being Samsung B dies.


Damn! I hate Hynix








I was able to get it to 2666 by switching on the AXMP profile one on the top left, without touching anything in the advanced overclocking menus.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> According to this list of Ryzen Ram ICs ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread ), it is the Corsair 3600s that are most compatible due to being Samsung B dies.


I agree but with 4 dimms B-die does not help very much at all.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Fyi the chv6 monoblock just launched.... So any day now. Not excited about bending more tube but im super excited to get this block when it comes out.


fyi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM AM4
> 
> 
> 
> No real ETA but it could be somewhere around mid-May.
Click to expand...


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi


No exact date but they told me 4 weeks... About 4 weeks ago.

Edit... I dont know why/how im double posting lol. Darn phone


----------



## klenow

I don't understand, why would you pay such premium for no CLKGEN ?


----------



## Mega Man

and i dont understand why you need " clkgen" its useless and i dont want pcie 2 or 1.... you can enjoy it all you want -

i will be buying an asus but i waiting for the "formula" and may skip x370 and buying asus only for x399, that said i may buy a second x399 msi rig. --- quadfire needs PCIE3


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and i dont understand why you need " clkgen" its useless and i dont want pcie 2 or 1.... you can enjoy it all you want -
> 
> i will be buying an asus but i waiting for the "formula" and may skip x370 and buying asus only for x399, that said i may buy a second x399 msi rig. --- quadfire needs PCIE3


So you do not believe in FSB overclocking? Always improved my graphics and gaming performance on My Crosshair V formula Z. Are you sure their will be a Formula board from Asus and or a Sabertooth with next generation Zen???


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klenow*
> 
> I don't understand, why would you pay such premium for no CLKGEN ?


Ryzen has an internal BLCK which can be enabled via BIOS. Screwing with BLCK causes too many other issues anyway. I think MSI is actually smart for not including an external BLCK and they may decide to not enable the CPU BLCK because it creates more problems for them than it is worth (added circuit complexity and more components to fail)...unless you like crippling PCIe and causing instability with onboard components.


----------



## klenow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Ryzen has an internal BLCK which can be enabled via BIOS. Screwing with BLCK causes too many other issues anyway. I think MSI is actually smart for not including an external BLCK and they may decide to not enable the CPU BLCK because it creates more problems for them than it is worth (added circuit complexity and more components to fail)...unless you like crippling PCIe and causing instability with onboard components.


Maybe i'm tripping or smth, but isnt CLKGEN the only way to get past 3200MHz RAM without screwing everything ?


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klenow*
> 
> Maybe i'm tripping or smth, but isnt CLKGEN the only way to get past 3200MHz RAM without screwing everything ?


It depends on what multipliers are available on that MB.

You can use BLCK to bump ram speed, but all your other subsystems pay the price.

Your X370 chipset which provides all SATA, USB, and PCI3 2/0 lanes relies on 4 PCIe 3.0 lanes. If you cripple those four lanes to bump your memory, you have now bottle-necked all of those devices. Hardly worth it.


----------



## wmunn

Here is my result from a 1 TB Intel 600p nVME drive
These results fall between a regular SSD and a proper nVME device, but for the price, I got into it knowing what it would be. $300 smackers for a 1TB m.2 drive is good!


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Right there with you. The 600p isn't exactly a fast NMVe drive, but is still noticeably faster than a standard SSD, and was a great option for the price. At some point I will relegate it to the second M.2 slot when I can pick up a faster NMVe for a comparable price...


----------



## wmunn

I opted for the 1TB, instead of a 512gb faster drive. Only because I know my personal software and data habits. I already have 3 regular 4tb drives, and they are mostly full already, so 512gb didn't seem like a good choice at the time. HD and Bluray movies take up a ton of space. Video processing as well, which is why I wanted the 1TB


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

I have a NAS with about 24 TB of usable storage to store my crap and large files, which has allowed me to trim down my local storage and keep my boot drive modest...but I still have 1.5 TB of solid state storage and another 2TB of disk storage locally anyway..games just keep taking up more and more space.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and i dont understand why you need " clkgen" its useless and i dont want pcie 2 or 1.... you can enjoy it all you want -
> 
> i will be buying an asus but i waiting for the "formula" and may skip x370 and buying asus only for x399, that said i may buy a second x399 msi rig. --- quadfire needs PCIE3
> 
> 
> 
> So you do not believe in FSB overclocking? Always improved my graphics and gaming performance on My Crosshair V formula Z. Are you sure their will be a Formula board from Asus and or a Sabertooth with next generation Zen???
Click to expand...

see below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *klenow*
> 
> I don't understand, why would you pay such premium for no CLKGEN ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen has an internal BLCK which can be enabled via BIOS. Screwing with BLCK causes too many other issues anyway. I think MSI is actually smart for not including an external BLCK and they may decide to not enable the CPU BLCK because it creates more problems for them than it is worth (added circuit complexity and more components to fail)...unless you like crippling PCIe and causing instability with onboard components.
Click to expand...

i agree
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *klenow*
> 
> Maybe i'm tripping or smth, but isnt CLKGEN the only way to get past 3200MHz RAM without screwing everything ?
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what multipliers are available on that MB.
> 
> You can use BLCK to bump ram speed, but all your other subsystems pay the price.
> 
> Your X370 chipset which provides all SATA, USB, and PCI3 2/0 lanes relies on 4 PCIe 3.0 lanes. If you cripple those four lanes to bump your memory, you have now bottle-necked all of those devices. Hardly worth it.
Click to expand...

exactly my point expanding further, if you go too far, you get pcie 2.0 on gpus, and further still although i have not tested it i have heard it goes to pcie 1...... yes pcie 1....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Right there with you. The 600p isn't exactly a fast NMVe drive, but is still noticeably faster than a standard SSD, and was a great option for the price. At some point I will relegate it to the second M.2 slot when I can pick up a faster NMVe for a comparable price...


tbh i dont care about fast storage, i want reliable - at sdd speeds, we can not really feel the difference anymore imo at this time ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I have a NAS with about 24 TB of usable storage to store my crap and large files, which has allowed me to trim down my local storage and keep my boot drive modest...but I still have 1.5 TB of solid state storage and another 2TB of disk storage locally anyway..games just keep taking up more and more space.


same here more or less ( currently have 6 4tb in my nas along with about 12 tb in this pc, and about 8 tb in others..... nas has ~ 24tb useable--- looking to upgrade to 7x8 or 10 tb hdds for a total useable of 28-40 tb )


----------



## sydefekt

I finally gave up on my dual rank Crucial RAMs. And just bought some 3200 CL14 2x8gb Tridents (p/n F43200C14D), known as single rank and on the qvl. Booted to 3200 with no problems, after setting voltages first and rebooting. I'm on bios 1.52.

However, right after I bought the new Tridents, I noticed Crucial released a single rank DDR4. My old ram was Crucial, so I might just buy these new Crucials and switch again. Anyway if anyone likes Crucial as well, I noticed they now have single rank 3433 ram. Only available directly from Crucial as far as I can tell.


----------



## decoi

so has anyone been able to get 3200mhz or at least 2933 without overclocking using samsung b-die?


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decoi*
> 
> so has anyone been able to get 3200mhz or at least 2933 without overclocking using samsung b-die?


Has anyone tried manual overclocking as well?


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Has anyone tried manual overclocking as well?


Your question is somewhat confusing. According to JEDEC standards for memory, ANY speed on DDR4 above 2400 IS OVERCLOCKING. It doesn't matter if you set the timings and voltage and speed manually, that is overclocking. XMP profiles are also technically overclocking, MSI a-xmp is also overclocking. Just various methods of getting there.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> Your question is somewhat confusing. According to JEDEC standards for memory, ANY speed on DDR4 above 2400 IS OVERCLOCKING. It doesn't matter if you set the timings and voltage and speed manually, that is overclocking. XMP profiles are also technically overclocking, MSI a-xmp is also overclocking. Just various methods of getting there.


Yes, so I am asking about the manual one


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decoi*
> 
> so has anyone been able to get 3200mhz or at least 2933 without overclocking using samsung b-die?[/quote
> 
> With 2 dimms it is quite easy on dimms with Samsung b-die as long as the chip is rated to run at ddr4 3200. I have G.Skill Flare X DDR4 3200 dimms cas latency 14-14-14-24 . Those cl numbers give it away that these are b-die chips with very tight timings.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klenow*
> 
> Maybe i'm tripping or smth, but isnt CLKGEN the only way to get past 3200MHz RAM without screwing everything ?


Not so. G. Skill Falre X is Ryzen certified ram. It is guaranteed to run at its rated speed. They have DDR4 3466mhz dimm kits . The chips are the same as on their DDR4 3200 but instead of 14-14-14-34 timing it is 16-16-16-39 timing I believe. So theoretically I could run my dimms at 3466 if the damned MSI bios would let me set the frequency higher than 3200. That is on MSI NOT on AMD.


----------



## wmunn

I am running g.skill trident-z 3200mhz with SK hynix chips, and many are also running samsung b-die at that speed as well.


----------



## olbie

New bios out today v1.5 on MSI website


----------



## Hefny

The new bios is not helping in my case.
I also expected to see BCLK setup option, but I did not.


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decoi*
> 
> so has anyone been able to get 3200mhz or at least 2933 without overclocking using samsung b-die?


2933 CL14 is 12 hour Prime stable. 3200 CL14 im testing currently. It ran prime for an hour but in an 8 hour overnight test a thread dropped. Restarted to adjust voltage and it got caught in a bootloop for some reason, after 3 resolved itsself and i brought the NB Voltage up to 1.1. Running Prime now roughly an hour in, so far so good. Using Flare X with an 1800X.
Process:
1.Clear CMOS
2. Set DRAM Voltage to 1.35
3. Set DRAM to 2667.
4. Stress test, if passes then increase strap 1 level, repeat process.
5. Leave timings and NB Voltage on auto but keep an eye on where its setting it as youll want this information next.

If youre dropping threads try increasing NB voltage, I start at 1.0v (though if auto is setting it higher try their setting). VCore may be worth increasing though I dont know for sure. Once you find the stable memory overclock you can match the auto timings with a manul setting or attempt to tighten. Now overclock your CPU once the memory is stable.

EDIT: 3200 still not stable. When retarting to check voltage it boot looped again. Reverted back to 2933 and flashed to 1.5. Will wait till May to reattempt 3200.

I am bugged that I bought this flare x stuff due to ryzen memory compat (im aware 3200 is an oc and all that). Had i known these would be an issue id have just thrown the 2400 domplats in there I used for X99 and clocked em myself.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olbie*
> 
> New bios out today v1.5 on MSI website


Thanks for the heads up!

And... I also see beta 1.61 posted on the MSI forums.


----------



## olbie

you got a link for the beta?


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olbie*
> 
> you got a link for the beta?


Here's the link provided by the forum mods:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-Z98LONNR0hTXpWOTVVQjUwUms

There are no notes available. I haven't flashed it yet...will later this morning.


----------



## olbie

ok thanks, i just got new chipset driver from amd, apparently it improves performance also. gonna do a reinstall windows and try it all out on new 1.61 bios.

Cheers


----------



## fnDeX

Can't see/get any improvements out of bios 1.5. Anyone got any?


----------



## samsoundguy

OK

I tested the 1.61 beta bios

I didn't test 1.5 official just for the record!

I can now run 4 DIMM slots 32GB ram @ 2667 Mhz

I tried to go higher and it wouldn't post!

Before I could only go 2400 Mhz 4 slots

I reset my overclock so I will see it it gives me any better results

RAM G.Skill Tridentz
F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB

I choose A-XMP profile 2
Dram voltage 1.35v
2667 Mhz

the speed also now displays in the Task manager where it did not before on other bios

I want to note that I did not test 1.5 I skipped to 1.61 beta So I don't know if this improvement was already in 1.5 or added to 1.61


----------



## samsoundguy

OK tested 4Ghz overclock

Now I got Cinebench 1732

I was not able to get above 1700 before @ 4ghz

I think it is the increased ram speed

4Ghz @ 1.4375v

100% load I hit the 70c range

I will be really happy when I can reach 3200 4 DIMM slots but 2667 Mhz 4 slots is an improvement


----------



## sydefekt

Has anybody gotten 4 dimms to work at 3200 so far? And can you share what ram you're using?


----------



## sanjiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Has anybody gotten 4 dimms to work at 3200 so far? And can you share what ram you're using?


Yes, 4 working at 3600 (g-skill rgb)

BUT and here is the rub, I had to change main board to do it. I am now running the ASUS crosshair
On the xpower best I could get was 2400
AS the ram was ~$700 and a new MB was ~$250 I went with a different MB


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanjiro*
> 
> Yes, 4 working at 3600 (g-skill rgb)
> 
> BUT and here is the rub, I had to change main board to do it. I am now running the ASUS crosshair
> On the xpower best I could get was 2400
> AS the ram was ~$700 and a new MB was ~$250 I went with a different MB


Could you translate the technique to Titanium bios settings or is our bios lacking the settings that would enable clocking that high on 4 dimms? I do have to say 1.50 is a step forward for the Titanium as it allow 14.5 % higher frame rate for apps that use open GL. MY cinebench open GL performancewent from 114.4 fps onn bios 1.4 and earlier to 131 fps on bios 1.5.Otherwise no advancement on the 4 dimm memory situation.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> OK
> 
> I tested the 1.61 beta bios
> 
> I didn't test 1.5 official just for the record!
> 
> I can now run 4 DIMM slots 32GB ram @ 2667 Mhz
> 
> I tried to go higher and it wouldn't post!
> 
> Before I could only go 2400 Mhz 4 slots
> 
> I reset my overclock so I will see it it gives me any better results
> 
> RAM G.Skill Tridentz
> F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB
> 
> I choose A-XMP profile 2
> Dram voltage 1.35v
> 2667 Mhz
> 
> the speed also now displays in the Task manager where it did not before on other bios
> 
> I want to note that I did not test 1.5 I skipped to 1.61 beta So I don't know if this improvement was already in 1.5 or added to 1.61


Couldyou giveus thelink for the 1.61 beta bios???


----------



## hoolian

i don't know if this has been posted but it might help people with memory.


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanjiro*
> 
> Yes, 4 working at 3600 (g-skill rgb)
> 
> BUT and here is the rub, I had to change main board to do it. I am now running the ASUS crosshair
> On the xpower best I could get was 2400
> AS the ram was ~$700 and a new MB was ~$250 I went with a different MB


BLK overclocking to get there yeah?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoolian*
> 
> i don't know if this has been posted but it might help people with memory.


Great addition to the thread!

Add to the OP please?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ngdot*
> 
> It's not that my m.2 is slow, it behaves normally/as expected in the OS environment. It's just a painfully slow (35s?) boot process.
> 
> I'm hopeful a BIOS upgrade will take care of some of these issues.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> According to the MSI forums, there is a new beta BIOS available.
> 
> which can be downloaded here --source on MSI forum I'll be giving it a whirl tonight.


I tested the 1.61 beta bios

I didn't test 1.5 official just for the record!

I can now run 4 DIMM slots 32GB ram @ 2667 Mhz

I tried to go higher and it wouldn't post!

Before I could only go 2400 Mhz 4 slots

I reset my overclock so I will see it it gives me any better results

RAM G.Skill Tridentz
F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB

I choose A-XMP profile 2
Dram voltage 1.35v
2667 Mhz

the speed also now displays in the Task manager where it did not before on other bios

I want to note that I did not test 1.5 I skipped to 1.61 beta So I don't know if this improvement was already in 1.5 or added to 1.61[/quote]

I did as you wrote and I too have reached 2667 on 1.61 beta. It seems like a fairly stable beta,I have seen no glitches yet. Since it is not even May I expect we will at least be able to get to 2933mhz on 4 dimms which is quite good. Things are looking up for MSI.This week has shown progress on 2 counts with memory performance and speed. they have started to turn things around after 2 months of dismal efforts. I will cut them more slack as a result.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> OK
> 
> At first I downloaded 1.50 which is really a more stable version of beta bios 1.51. It boosted fps performance in cinebench 15.38 by just shy of 15% as had the 1.51 beta. Then I downloaded the 1.61 bios that others here were talking about.I followed the procedure of using xmp A profile 2 and setting frequency at 2667 and it worked like a charm. It seems stable though I must do more testing. I am happy that at this early stage I am already at 2667 with 4 dimms. I am confident they will have us at least at 2933mhz by Mid May on 4 dimms. That will be great


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Are there any controls in the bios for SOC/Uncore? If not, does the VDDCR SOC parameter in Master give control over it?


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoolian*
> 
> i don't know if this has been posted but it might help people with memory.


Hey Hoolian, thanks to this video, I was finally able to get my Corsair LPX 3000 RAM to 2933!


----------



## dreadrazor

I've been stalking this thread for about a month now and I've finally decided to contribute a bit

The RAM kits I am using are excessive... 2 x CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 = 64 GB

I have managed to get 2667 on 1.4 on 4 DIMMs but there was some instability. Sound went flaky and icons on the desktop randomly refreshed. Benchmarking and gaming didn't have any particular problems, but Skyping while gaming was very poor quality (a lot of glitching and distortion). I'm sure it's not a connection issue, because if I'm outside the game Skype is crystal clear.

I'm using 1.5 now and 2667 seems a lot better with a bit of tweaking. Task Manager says the speed is 2133 (2 x 1067), but CPU-Z insists it's 2667 (2 x 1333) and User Benchmark seems to confirm between runs (http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3528716).
I had to up the voltage to 1.37, NB to 1.1 (although as the video says, it shouldn't matter) and input manual timings as the [Auto] defaults to weird values.

My CPU is a 1800X overclocked to 4.0GHz on 1.375V. It can do 4.1 at around 1.45V, but I don't see the point since it generates quite a lot of heat and I'm air cooling (6 case fans + Noctua NH-D15).

Hopefully we can get 2933 on 4 DIMMs at some point using 'generic RAM kits', I'm not getting my hopes up for 3200.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadrazor*
> 
> I've been stalking this thread for about a month now and I've finally decided to contribute a bit
> 
> The RAM kits I am using are excessive... 2 x CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 = 64 GB
> 
> I have managed to get 2667 on 1.4 on 4 DIMMs but there was some instability. Sound went flaky and icons on the desktop randomly refreshed. Benchmarking and gaming didn't have any particular problems, but Skyping while gaming was very poor quality (a lot of glitching and distortion). I'm sure it's not a connection issue, because if I'm outside the game Skype is crystal clear.
> 
> I'm using 1.5 now and 2667 seems a lot better with a bit of tweaking. Task Manager says the speed is 2133 (2 x 1067), but CPU-Z insists it's 2667 (2 x 1333) and User Benchmark seems to confirm between runs (http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3528716).
> I had to up the voltage to 1.37, NB to 1.1 (although as the video says, it shouldn't matter) and input manual timings as the [Auto] defaults to weird values.
> 
> My CPU is a 1800X overclocked to 4.0GHz on 1.375V. It can do 4.1 at around 1.45V, but I don't see the point since it generates quite a lot of heat and I'm air cooling (6 case fans + Noctua NH-D15).
> 
> Hopefully we can get 2933 on 4 DIMMs at some point using 'generic RAM kits', I'm not getting my hopes up for 3200.


Setting the ProcODT to 40 was a major factor in my case. Did you try it?


----------



## dreadrazor

Yes actually and it didn't seem to matter in my case. I might experiment more when 1.6 is official or my PC starts behaving funny. I think the key is SOC voltage but it's not in the current BIOS (could do it from Ryzen master







)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadrazor*
> 
> Yes actually and it didn't seem to matter in my case. I might experiment more when 1.6 is official or my PC starts behaving funny. I think the key is SOC voltage but it's not in the current BIOS (could do it from Ryzen master
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


SOC voltage is identical to NorthBridge voltage.


----------



## dreadrazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> SOC voltage is identical to NorthBridge voltage.


Ok, I originally suspected the same but the youtube video somehow gave me the impression it's not. Thanks!


----------



## HaykOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> SOC voltage is identical to NorthBridge voltage.


AMD seems to say otherwise in this memory overclocking video thats been making the rounds in the Ryzen 7 Owners thread.


----------



## kareem2001relm

Hello,
While installing this motherboard an error kept popping up 0E on the motherboard's display.

PC Specs:
1. Ram: Crossair dominator 3200 MH
2. CPU: AMD Ryzen 1700
3. MSI Gaming GeForce GTX 1080 8GB GDDR5X SLI DirectX 12 VR Ready Graphics Card (GTX 1080 GAMING X 8G)
4. Kingston 256SSD
5. power supply gigabyte 850w


----------



## orestesx

I'm now getting 2933 using XMP Profile 2 on 1.61 beta BIOS. Yay! I've been stuck at 2667 since launch.

Corsair 2x8 GB 3000 C15 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kareem2001relm*
> 
> Hello,
> While installing this motherboard an error kept popping up 0E on the motherboard's display.
> 
> PC Specs:
> 1. Ram: Crossair dominator 3200 MH
> 2. CPU: AMD Ryzen 1700
> 3. MSI Gaming GeForce GTX 1080 8GB GDDR5X SLI DirectX 12 VR Ready Graphics Card (GTX 1080 GAMING X 8G)
> 4. Kingston 256SSD
> 5. power supply gigabyte 850w


Ok, is there some help you would like or is this Just a statement?


----------



## arpoet

In bios 1.4, my core speed is stuck at 2.2 Ghz. Is there any solution?


----------



## dreadrazor

@arpoet

Strange... that multiplier is hella low... Have you tried to overclock and forgot a setting somewhere?
Have you attempted a CMOS reset?


----------



## dreadrazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kareem2001relm*
> 
> Hello,
> While installing this motherboard an error kept popping up 0E on the motherboard's display.
> 
> PC Specs:
> 1. Ram: Crossair dominator 3200 MH
> 2. CPU: AMD Ryzen 1700
> 3. MSI Gaming GeForce GTX 1080 8GB GDDR5X SLI DirectX 12 VR Ready Graphics Card (GTX 1080 GAMING X 8G)
> 4. Kingston 256SSD
> 5. power supply gigabyte 850w


@kareem2001relm

There could be a number of issues:

1. Try booting with only one stick of RAM in the DIMMA2 slot (page 5 of manual)
2. If you have 2 x 1080 in SLI, try booting up with only one card (was bit by this in 1.41 beta bios)
3. Double check your cabling (especially power connections and CPU fan)
4. 0E seems to correspond to `microcode not found`. You could try re-seating the CPU.

You could post a picture of how it looks like inside and maybe someone will notice the problem?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orestesx*
> 
> I'm now getting 2933 using XMP Profile 2 on 1.61 beta BIOS. Yay! I've been stuck at 2667 since launch.
> 
> Corsair 2x8 GB 3000 C15 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaykOC*
> 
> AMD seems to say otherwise in this memory overclocking video thats been making the rounds in the Ryzen 7 Owners thread.


Yes, I heard the samething on the video but his tone when he said it seemed uncertainand everything I have seen on other forums indicate soc voltage is cpu northbridge voltage. Do you see any other setting in our bios that wouldmatch soc voltage. He said soc voltage applied to everything outside the cpu cpres that surround the cores. That can ONLY be cpu northbridge voltage. The northbridhe has been typical AMD description to compoonents outside the core. it includes usb, pcie connectors etc. That is precisely what they are now calling the soc voltage .Anybody here wish to correct me on this?


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Yes, I heard the samething on the video but his tone when he said it seemed uncertainand everything I have seen on other forums indicate soc voltage is cpu northbridge voltage. Do you see any other setting in our bios that wouldmatch soc voltage. He said soc voltage applied to everything outside the cpu cpres that surround the cores. That can ONLY be cpu northbridge voltage. The northbridhe has been typical AMD description to compoonents outside the core. it includes usb, pcie connectors etc. That is precisely what they are now calling the soc voltage .Anybody here wish to correct me on this?


Although I have previously read, and repeated, that NB is SOC, I have recently read elsewhere that the 1P8 voltage may be the SOC voltage. I wish all systems used consistent terminology... :-/


----------



## samsoundguy

Just for the record I got 4 slots dram 2667 on bios 1.5 official


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Finally got my replacement Trident Z RGB 3200 CL14 RAM kit, currently running smoothly at 1.35V, 2933MHz 14-14-14-14-34 on BIOS 1.5.
Will try for 3200MHz soon.
So in regards to the whole SPD/bricking issue, my RAM should be fine so long as I don't try to use any software that can change the RGB settings on the RAM sticks?


----------



## kathmandu

Can't get to 2666mhz on 1.52 beta, 1.5 official and 1.61 beta, only 2400mhz and that won't even work on 1.61 beta.
Back to 1.4


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Yes, I heard the samething on the video but his tone when he said it seemed uncertainand everything I have seen on other forums indicate soc voltage is cpu northbridge voltage. Do you see any other setting in our bios that wouldmatch soc voltage. He said soc voltage applied to everything outside the cpu cpres that surround the cores. That can ONLY be cpu northbridge voltage. The northbridhe has been typical AMD description to compoonents outside the core. it includes usb, pcie connectors etc. That is precisely what they are now calling the soc voltage .Anybody here wish to correct me on this?


I overclock my north bridge voltage to 1.1 in bios, and the CPUID HWMonitor shows it. But then Ryzen Master software shows a 0.95 VDDCR SOC. So I expect the two voltage setups to be different.


----------



## Jrazmaster

new official bios E7A31AMS.150
i can now run 3200 mhz on my trident z f4 ram finaly instead of the 2933 mhz , 3.95 ghz on all core atm will increase for test soon.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> Just for the record I got 4 slots dram 2667 on bios 1.5 official


Good to know


----------



## Jossrik

You guys are well better read on this than I am. 1700X, G.Skill Trident Z 2x16Gb CL15, Sammy 960 Evo 500Gb. Boot is slow, but I hear that's cause of the Sammy. Can't get my RAM over 2400 stable, but I haven't messed with timings much or manually setting everything. However, @2400 I'm running CL12 stable. The RAM is double sided, but I think it's Samsung chips. XMP is 3200CL15. Everyone seems to be running CL14 or CL16 RAM. Would I be better served trading my 15s for 14s? I've had the memory for a while. Oh ya, 3900 1.35v llc4 stable.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> You guys are well better read on this than I am. 1700X, G.Skill Trident Z 2x16Gb CL15, Sammy 960 Evo 500Gb. Boot is slow, but I hear that's cause of the Sammy. Can't get my RAM over 2400 stable, but I haven't messed with timings much or manually setting everything. However, @2400 I'm running CL12 stable. The RAM is double sided, but I think it's Samsung chips. XMP is 3200CL15. Everyone seems to be running CL14 or CL16 RAM. Would I be better served trading my 15s for 14s? I've had the memory for a while. Oh ya, 3900 1.35v llc4 stable.


What bios are you running?


----------



## Jossrik

Sorry, 1.5 official. It seems to get better every revision, kinda scared to try the beta bioss I see floating around.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> You guys are well better read on this than I am. 1700X, G.Skill Trident Z 2x16Gb CL15, Sammy 960 Evo 500Gb. Boot is slow, but I hear that's cause of the Sammy. Can't get my RAM over 2400 stable, but I haven't messed with timings much or manually setting everything. However, @2400 I'm running CL12 stable. The RAM is double sided, but I think it's Samsung chips. XMP is 3200CL15. Everyone seems to be running CL14 or CL16 RAM. Would I be better served trading my 15s for 14s? I've had the memory for a while. Oh ya, 3900 1.35v llc4 stable.


The MSI qvl is a good guide. You can see there that ram rated 3200 should be C14 to work. If rated 3600 and above, it can work at 3200 regardless of Cas I think. Also the 32gb(2x16) seems to be dual ranks, so avoid those for now.

Heres a good reference to compatible ram: http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> The MSI qvl is a good guide. You can see there that ram rated 3200 should be C14 to work. If rated 3600 and above, it can work at 3200 regardless of Cas I think. Also the 32gb(2x16) seems to be dual ranks, so avoid those for now.
> 
> Heres a good reference to compatible ram: http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread


Had the RAM from my old intel build. It was 165$ new from newegg, but times they are a changin. Same RAM today is around 300$. With the intel boards RAM speeds don't amount to much of a difference in real world metrics at the end of the day, but that seems to be different with Ryzen. On the other hand, I'm in no rush and don't worry too much about benchies. I was wondering if people were going lower with their cas rather than up with their data rate and how that affected things. Cas is the actual speed, when I buy I try to balance. I don't want the 4000 35-35-35 RAM, likewise, I don't want the 1600 10-10-10.


----------



## sydefekt

My casual observation using Passmark benchmark: there is some inherent latency delays with Ryzen related to the cache. There is some discussion on this at Reddit if you do a search. Anyway I think tighter ram timings cannot overcome this cpu latency so it doesnt help as much even if you lower Cas. My Passmark memory latency score is 3x lower than a comparable Intel system in Passmark. However the CPU score scales very well with higher ram speed. 4.0ghz with 2400mhz has same score as 3.8 and 3200. This is just benchmark score.


----------



## dreadrazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Had the RAM from my old intel build. It was 165$ new from newegg, but times they are a changin. Same RAM today is around 300$. With the intel boards RAM speeds don't amount to much of a difference in real world metrics at the end of the day, but that seems to be different with Ryzen. On the other hand, I'm in no rush and don't worry too much about benchies. I was wondering if people were going lower with their cas rather than up with their data rate and how that affected things. Cas is the actual speed, when I buy I try to balance. I don't want the 4000 35-35-35 RAM, likewise, I don't want the 1600 10-10-10.


I had a similar situation... got a good deal on my ram, next week it was ~30% up. With Ryzen most people seem to go for raw speed over cas latency because the infinity fabric that links the CCXs ticks at ram speed (or so I've heard). The sweet spot seems to be 3200MHz with diminishing returns stopping at around 3600MHz. The actual benefit of faster RAM seems to vary between 5-15% at lower (1080) resolutions. Some games and applications are impacted more than others, platform optimisation probably plays a yuge role.


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> Just for the record I got 4 slots dram 2667 on bios 1.5 official


I got 4 slots dram 2667 working already on bios 1.1. But with every bios update (or beta) still nothing higher.....


----------



## curlyp

Hello all. New to AMD CPUs. I just purchased this mobo today, 1800x, and the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200 16 GB kit (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR). Before installing everything in the case I always perform a test boot to see if the mobo,ram, and GPU work. The board powers on, ram and GPU light up, but no signal on display (I even tried on board GPU).

I've read online that there are many RAM issues with Ryzen. Has anyone used the RAM I purchased and have success booting? Or is this RAM not compatible and I need to purchase something else?


----------



## Mega Man

its hynix, and will present as a challenge... but not impossible if you want more guaranteed results buy the gskill 3200 cl 14 .. or .. 3600 cl 16


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> Hello all. New to AMD CPUs. I just purchased this mobo today, 1800x, and the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200 16 GB kit (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR). Before installing everything in the case I always perform a test boot to see if the mobo,ram, and GPU work. The board powers on, ram and GPU light up, but no signal on display (I even tried on board GPU).
> 
> I've read online that there are many RAM issues with Ryzen. Has anyone used the RAM I purchased and have success booting? Or is this RAM not compatible and I need to purchase something else?


That Ram will work but not at full speed. See previous post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> The MSI qvl is a good guide. You can see there that ram rated 3200 should be C14 to work. If rated 3600 and above, it can work at 3200 regardless of Cas I think. Also the 32gb(2x16) seems to be dual ranks, so avoid those for now.
> 
> Heres a good reference to compatible ram: http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread


There is no onboard GPU on Ryzen R7s (1700,1800), so dont try the motherboard video out. Try reset CMOS so that everything is stock settings. Also check if there is too much pressure from your CPU heatsink. You may have to check each component one by one to rule out the problem.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> Hello all. New to AMD CPUs. I just purchased this mobo today, 1800x, and the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200 16 GB kit (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR). Before installing everything in the case I always perform a test boot to see if the mobo,ram, and GPU work. The board powers on, ram and GPU light up, but no signal on display (I even tried on board GPU).
> 
> I've read online that there are many RAM issues with Ryzen. Has anyone used the RAM I purchased and have success booting? Or is this RAM not compatible and I need to purchase something else?
> 
> 
> 
> That Ram will work but not at full speed. See previous post:
Click to expand...

your sure, ? , because mine does..... ( i dont have that brand, but it is hynix ){those were not my 3200 screens .... )


----------



## sydefekt

Ok, its a guideline for what works the most for majority of people.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Ok, its a guideline for what works the most for majority of people.


so you mean something like this ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> its hynix, and will present as a challenge... but not impossible if you want more guaranteed results buy the gskill 3200 cl 14 .. or .. 3600 cl 16


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so you mean something like this ?


Yes.


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> Hello all. New to AMD CPUs. I just purchased this mobo today, 1800x, and the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200 16 GB kit (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR). Before installing everything in the case I always perform a test boot to see if the mobo,ram, and GPU work. The board powers on, ram and GPU light up, but no signal on display (I even tried on board GPU).
> 
> I've read online that there are many RAM issues with Ryzen. Has anyone used the RAM I purchased and have success booting? Or is this RAM not compatible and I need to purchase something else?


I do have this exact same memory kit on my system, and it does work at the rated speed with a bit of tinkering with the settings. That said, it SHOULD boot up fine at default settings, it will just be operating at a slower frequency. If it is not giving out video on initial power up, I would check to ensure you are NOT using the onboard video headers and plugging directly into your video card. Also make sure you have the memory installed in the correct slots, from the cpu socket first slot empty, second slot occupied, third slot empty, and second stick in the slot farthest from cpu socket.

That kit does contain SK Hynix memory chips, however it WILL work, and after a few more BIOS updates it should be as easy to get running as the Samsung chips that right now are easier to deal with.


----------



## curlyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> its hynix, and will present as a challenge... but not impossible if you want more guaranteed results buy the gskill 3200 cl 14 .. or .. 3600 cl 16


Hmm, ok thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> That Ram will work but not at full speed. See previous post:
> 
> There is no onboard GPU on Ryzen R7s (1700,1800), so dont try the motherboard video out. Try reset CMOS so that everything is stock settings. Also check if there is too much pressure from your CPU heatsink. You may have to check each component one by one to rule out the problem.


Interesting, too much pressure from my CLC could cause it to not work? Is this an AMD quark? How "lose" should I make it? I am using the h100i since I had a spare one.

I did reset the CMOS and tried again this morning. No results







I posted some pictures as well. Any thoughts on what to do?

Thanks for the info on the onboard graphics. I didn't realize that, like I said, new to AMD (last AMD I used was the Athlon series over 15 years ago!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I do have this exact same memory kit on my system, and it does work at the rated speed with a bit of tinkering with the settings. That said, it SHOULD boot up fine at default settings, it will just be operating at a slower frequency. If it is not giving out video on initial power up, I would check to ensure you are NOT using the onboard video headers and plugging directly into your video card. Also make sure you have the memory installed in the correct slots, from the cpu socket first slot empty, second slot occupied, third slot empty, and second stick in the slot farthest from cpu socket.
> 
> That kit does contain SK Hynix memory chips, however it WILL work, and after a few more BIOS updates it should be as easy to get running as the Samsung chips that right now are easier to deal with.


Thanks for the info. My RAM is in the correct slots. I even tried with just one stick in slot 2. Still nothing. I am out of options!


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> I even tried with just one stick in slot 2. Still nothing. I am out of options!


Maybe take out the power cable, wait for a while till all the lights are out then take out the battery for 30sec or so. Put it back in, plug the power cable back in. (Don't turn on your pc yet)
Then use a jumper to clear the cmos (5-10 sec). Then turn on your pc.
I had to do this a few times because of RAM settings that wouldn't post/start at all. In my case claring the cmos was not enough.
In my case taking the battery out and afterwards clearing the cmos with a jumper did the trick and I could get in the bios again. (It took a while till I saw the monitor light turn blue).
Hopefully this will help.


----------



## curlyp

I loosened the screws on the h100i quite a bit and it still didn't work. I also loosened it in 1 full turn increments and powered on the board each time, still no post. I removed my 1080 and put in a 750 TI and still nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## curlyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> Maybe take out the power cable, wait for a while till all the lights are out then take out the battery for 30sec or so. Put it back in, plug the power cable back in. (Don't turn on your pc yet)
> Then use a jumper to clear the cmos (5-10 sec). Then turn on your pc.
> I had to do this a few times because of RAM settings that wouldn't post/start at all. In my case claring the cmos was not enough.
> In my case taking the battery out and afterwards clearing the cmos with a jumper did the trick and I could get in the bios again. (It took a while till I saw the monitor light turn blue).
> Hopefully this will help.


Thank you. I tried it just now and nothing. Could I have a dead CPU?


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> Thank you. I tried it just now and nothing. Could I have a dead CPU?


I'm afraid I don't have enough experience to tell you what is wrong. But I know it is a very frustrating experience.
Good luck and hopefully somebody can help you.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> Hello all. New to AMD CPUs. I just purchased this mobo today, 1800x, and the G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200 16 GB kit (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR). Before installing everything in the case I always perform a test boot to see if the mobo,ram, and GPU work. The board powers on, ram and GPU light up, but no signal on display (I even tried on board GPU).
> 
> I've read online that there are many RAM issues with Ryzen. Has anyone used the RAM I purchased and have success booting? Or is this RAM not compatible and I need to purchase something else?


I thought you bought an asrock fatality?


----------



## JasonMZW20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Damn! I hate Hynix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get it to 2666 by switching on the AXMP profile one on the top left, without touching anything in the advanced overclocking menus.


A-XMP likes to go a little nuts with the NB voltages, so be careful with it. I've found that higher NB voltages combined with the higher NB clocks causes Ryzen to output quite a bit more heat than normal, especially if you run through Cinebench or prime95, small FFT. I try to avoid going over 75C (95C reported on X models), as Ryzen itself starts throttling things and performance drops a bit. Also reversed my voltages and LLCs, as those were causing quite a bit of heat too. Now at 3900, I run 1.3625v with mode 4 instead of 1.3375v and mode 1 or 2. About 5-10C difference (70-72C vs 78-80C) on my H100iv2. My 1700x is definitely not a silicon bin champion (I also need over 1.400v at 4.0GHz).

Most of the highest rated clocks you can reach with OC RAM usually need 2T command rate, unless they're stated to run at 1T. I'm running 2933 at 14-14-14-32-1T with my SK Hynix Corsairs (CMU16GX4M2C3200C16, v. 5.39). Command rate is the main issue with getting 3200 stable for me; I tested my RAM at 3200 and it has 1-bit errors littered about in a few tests. I think Samsung B-dies can hit 3200 at 1T, especially if rated for a higher speed. There's quite a bit of variability regarding what Ryzen's IMC tolerates and at what voltages. For example, my 1700x is fine at 0.850v NB at 2933 with single rank DIMMs. Needs 1.05-1.0625v for 3200. Others need a bit more on NB, running dual ranks especially.

We do need 2T CR though.

After looking through the SK Hynix technical spec sheet, I raised my RAM voltage to 1.48v at 3200. It reduced the amount of errors reported by quite a lot, but with the absolute max voltage being 1.5v and definitely not recommended by Hynix for long-term use (if at all), I just went back to 2933 at 1.35v.

Though, with 1.61 beta, it does look like AMD is prepping their May AGESA RAM OC compatibility update, as there are now empty drop down menus for even more advanced timings. Can't wait until those are opened up.


----------



## curlyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> I'm afraid I don't have enough experience to tell you what is wrong. But I know it is a very frustrating experience.
> Good luck and hopefully somebody can help you.


No problem. Thank you for trying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I thought you bought an asrock fatality?


I did, but realized it wasn't compatible with 3200 RAM so I returned it and purchased this board.


----------



## marsupial

so currently and for the last few weeks my computer is working very well....except for a few quirks...i have the x370 xpower gaming titanium, x1800 cpu, and two 8gb F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW ram chips..
running on the 1.3 bios it will post and work flawlessly with ram speeds at 3200mhz, 14,14,14,34 timings etc...the only quirk is the board has 7 long beeps everytime it boots or reboots.
i have flashed the bios to 1.4 and cannot get the ram speeds to work and tried 1.5 bios and the same thing it just isn't happy with the other bios variations
other than the 7 long beeps the pc runs great, with high ram settings etc...idk i guess i will just deal with the beeps and just wondering why the bios updates give me terrible results any input would be appreciated


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> That Ram will work but not at full speed. See previous post:
> 
> There is no onboard GPU on Ryzen R7s (1700,1800), so dont try the motherboard video out. Try reset CMOS so that everything is stock settings. Also check if there is too much pressure from your CPU heatsink. You may have to check each component one by one to rule out the problem.


Can you support that statement about too much pressure on the cpu? I know that too much pressure can damage intel CPUs but the AMD FX cpu like more pressure instead of less. Since Ryzen is externally very similar to FX one would expect it to be robust enough to easily handle normal or above pressure.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Can you support that statement about too much pressure on the cpu? I know that too much pressure can damage intel CPUs but the AMD FX cpu like more pressure instead of less. Since Ryzen is externally very similar to FX one would expect it to be robust enough to easily handle normal or above pressure.


It came to mind as something to check. I remember reading about some early issues with waterblocks. Also I read some articles, like this at Toms. http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-am4-motherboard-heatsink-problem,33771.html

I cannot personally verify these claims, but I thought it would be good to check.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonMZW20*
> 
> A-XMP likes to go a little nuts with the NB voltages, so be careful with it. I've found that higher NB voltages combined with the higher NB clocks causes Ryzen to output quite a bit more heat than normal, especially if you run through Cinebench or prime95, small FFT. I try to avoid going over 75C (95C reported on X models), as Ryzen itself starts throttling things and performance drops a bit. Also reversed my voltages and LLCs, as those were causing quite a bit of heat too. Now at 3900, I run 1.3625v with mode 4 instead of 1.3375v and mode 1 or 2. About 5-10C difference (70-72C vs 78-80C) on my H100iv2. My 1700x is definitely not a silicon bin champion (I also need over 1.400v at 4.0GHz).
> 
> Most of the highest rated clocks you can reach with OC RAM usually need 2T command rate, unless they're stated to run at 1T. I'm running 2933 at 14-14-14-32-1T with my SK Hynix Corsairs (CMU16GX4M2C3200C16, v. 5.39). Command rate is the main issue with getting 3200 stable for me; I tested my RAM at 3200 and it has 1-bit errors littered about in a few tests. I think Samsung B-dies can hit 3200 at 1T, especially if rated for a higher speed. There's quite a bit of variability regarding what Ryzen's IMC tolerates and at what voltages. For example, my 1700x is fine at 0.850v NB at 2933 with single rank DIMMs. Needs 1.05-1.0625v for 3200. Others need a bit more on NB, running dual ranks especially.
> 
> We do need 2T CR though.
> 
> After looking through the SK Hynix technical spec sheet, I raised my RAM voltage to 1.48v at 3200. It reduced the amount of errors reported by quite a lot, but with the absolute max voltage being 1.5v and definitely not recommended by Hynix for long-term use (if at all), I just went back to 2933 at 1.35v.
> 
> Though, with 1.61 beta, it does look like AMD is prepping their May AGESA RAM OC compatibility update, as there are now empty drop down menus for even more advanced timings. Can't wait until those are opened up.


Hey JasonMZW20, thanks a lot for this detailed analysis. The 1.6 beta bios worked for me. With manual overclocking, on the 1.5 bios, I could even get 3200, above my rated frequency, but my built in audio started buzzing, and my GTX 980TI stopped hitting overclocking frequencies. So I suspect the Titanium is increasing BCLK automatically!


----------



## Forenaits

Hi guys,
I've been doing some research on Internet before posting but couldn't find anything useful...

I have an OCZ RD400 1Tb Nvme drive, mounted using first M2 slot on this motherboard (MSI X370 Gaming Titanium) and installed NVM driver from Ocz website on Windows 10.

The drive does not appear on BIOS and Windows. Just like it does not exists.. I touched the drive and is really hot so I'm assuming is connected at least but for some reason I can't see it.

I have my BIOS configured to run in "Legacy + UEFI" mode as for some reason it doesn't load windows in just UEFI mode.
My other drives are:

HDD 2Tb (DATA)
SSD Kingston V300 240Gb (SO)
*Update with more information* I have a SLI configuration running and BIOS updated to latest (v1.50)

What else can I do?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> It came to mind as something to check. I remember reading about some early issues with waterblocks. Also I read some articles, like this at Toms. http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-am4-motherboard-heatsink-problem,33771.html
> 
> I cannot personally verify these claims, but I thought it would be good to check.


Thanks for that link.









That issue is about too little pressure with some heat sinks that use the stock AM4 back plate. That is a vendor problem, not an AMD problem.


----------



## HellBOmb

Ok, so need some suggestions from people cuz I am really really annoyed, pretty sure i have a really bad chip but w/e. I cannot get above a 1601 in cinebench R15, overclocked to 3900 (1.362v) , game boost=off, LLC=1, window 10 on high performance plan, and 2 sticks of 8GB ram at 3200 14-14-14-34. Seems like I should be getting quite a bit higher score, like at least 100 or so more.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellBOmb*
> 
> Ok, so need some suggestions from people cuz I am really really annoyed, pretty sure i have a really bad chip but w/e. I cannot get above a 1601 in cinebench R15, overclocked to 3900 (1.362v) , game boost=off, LLC=1, window 10 on high performance plan, and 2 sticks of 8GB ram at 3200 14-14-14-34. Seems like I should be getting quite a bit higher score, like at least 100 or so more.


Cinebench score is negatively affected by any program or service running on the machine . Trim up what is running in task manager and set priority for cinebench to real- time.

It will appear to freeze when you start it but it's just ceasing to show the animation in order to concentrate its cpu power on completing the task.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellBOmb*
> 
> Ok, so need some suggestions from people cuz I am really really annoyed, pretty sure i have a really bad chip but w/e. I cannot get above a 1601 in cinebench R15, overclocked to 3900 (1.362v) , game boost=off, LLC=1, window 10 on high performance plan, and 2 sticks of 8GB ram at 3200 14-14-14-34. Seems like I should be getting quite a bit higher score, like at least 100 or so more.


What kinda temps are you getting, it might be throttling? Which chip do you have?


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellBOmb*
> 
> Ok, so need some suggestions from people cuz I am really really annoyed, pretty sure i have a really bad chip but w/e. I cannot get above a 1601 in cinebench R15, overclocked to 3900 (1.362v) , game boost=off, LLC=1, window 10 on high performance plan, and 2 sticks of 8GB ram at 3200 14-14-14-34. Seems like I should be getting quite a bit higher score, like at least 100 or so more.


I think your cpu voltage is too low. With 1.36v on the cpu I hit about 1660 in cinebench with my cpu on 3.8ghz, But when I up the voltage to 1.3850v my cinebenchscore will hit 1704 points. But when I pot the voltage up to 1.4v the score is lower again. You have to look for the sweetspot.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellBOmb*
> 
> Ok, so need some suggestions from people cuz I am really really annoyed, pretty sure i have a really bad chip but w/e. I cannot get above a 1601 in cinebench R15, overclocked to 3900 (1.362v) , game boost=off, LLC=1, window 10 on high performance plan, and 2 sticks of 8GB ram at 3200 14-14-14-34. Seems like I should be getting quite a bit higher score, like at least 100 or so more.


What bios are you on now? Some users at MSI forums improved their Cinebench scores with bios 1.5 and higher.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forenaits*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I've been doing some research on Internet before posting but couldn't find anything useful...
> 
> I have an OCZ RD400 1Tb Nvme drive, mounted using first M2 slot on this motherboard (MSI X370 Gaming Titanium) and installed NVM driver from Ocz website on Windows 10.
> 
> The drive does not appear on BIOS and Windows. Just like it does not exists.. I touched the drive and is really hot so I'm assuming is connected at least but for some reason I can't see it.
> 
> I have my BIOS configured to run in "Legacy + UEFI" mode as for some reason it doesn't load windows in just UEFI mode.
> My other drives are:
> 
> HDD 2Tb (DATA)
> SSD Kingston V300 240Gb (SO)
> *Update with more information* I have a SLI configuration running and BIOS updated to latest (v1.50)
> 
> What else can I do?


are you trying to boot off of it ?

did you attempt to install windows on it

if not you make have to make a new volume and mount it/format it

open start menu and type disk management. then ( check the disk management portion )

http://www.pcworld.com/article/248980/how-to-partition-and-format-your-hard-drive-in-windows.html


----------



## Forenaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you trying to boot off of it ?
> 
> did you attempt to install windows on it
> 
> if not you make have to make a new volume and mount it/format it
> 
> open start menu and type disk management. then ( check the disk management portion )
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/248980/how-to-partition-and-format-your-hard-drive-in-windows.html


Thank you, it helped me a lot! Now it appear on Windows.

I'll try to install windows and boot from it, and will update with the results.


----------



## javamocha

gee...lucky for you who can set your memory to 3200...I'm stuck at 2400. manage to go 2667, the mouse and keyboard is not functional even after re-plug. I'm on BIOS version 1.5, but nothing changes.
i have Team T-Force nighthawk 16 GB 16-18-18-38, 3200Mhz, in dual channel. run it in memtest86, passed, and some other test in windows, passed also.
does this ram compatible with msi x370 xpower gaming titanium? or should i sell the ram and get g-skill instead?


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> gee...lucky for you who can set your memory to 3200...I'm stuck at 2400. manage to go 2667, the mouse and keyboard is not functional even after re-plug. I'm on BIOS version 1.5, but nothing changes.
> i have Team T-Force nighthawk 16 GB 16-18-18-38, 3200Mhz, in dual channel. run it in memtest86, passed, and some other test in windows, passed also.
> does this ram compatible with msi x370 xpower gaming titanium? or should i sell the ram and get g-skill instead?


Check out this best for Ryzen RAM review:http://www.legitreviews.com/ddr4-memory-scaling-amd-am4-platform-best-memory-kit-amd-ryzen-cpus_192259/6


----------



## javamocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Check out this best for Ryzen RAM review:http://www.legitreviews.com/ddr4-memory-scaling-amd-am4-platform-best-memory-kit-amd-ryzen-cpus_192259/6


thanks, well, it means i need to replace my new ram, i guess...

one more thing, when i open cpu-z, on the motherboard tab, my mobo manufacturer and model was not detected, and i have to edit cpuz.ini file, and set the dmi to zero for cpu-z to run. and when i open speccy, it crashes all the time.
is there something wrong with my mobo or my settings? i've upgrade the bios to version 1.5, but nothing changes

one last thing, the temp reading on bios and on the debug code are different, it's like 20 degree higher on the debug LED. it's frustrating...

i'm sorry if late on reply...i'm on the other side of the world, i hope you understand this broken english, thanks


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> thanks, well, it means i need to replace my new ram, i guess...
> 
> one more thing, when i open cpu-z, on the motherboard tab, my mobo manufacturer and model was not detected, and i have to edit cpuz.ini file, and set the dmi to zero for cpu-z to run. and when i open speccy, it crashes all the time.
> is there something wrong with my mobo or my settings? i've upgrade the bios to version 1.5, but nothing changes
> 
> one last thing, the temp reading on bios and on the debug code are different, it's like 20 degree higher on the debug LED. it's frustrating...
> 
> i'm sorry if late on reply...i'm on the other side of the world, i hope you understand this broken english, thanks


Here's the link to latest download of CPU-Z MSI version:
http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.79-msi-en.exe
AMD Ryzen 7 x versions used to have a temperature 20 degree C reporting offset! This should have been fixed, which means that you really do not have the latest bios updates, make sure.


----------



## javamocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Here's the link to latest download of CPU-Z MSI version:
> http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.79-msi-en.exe
> AMD Ryzen 7 x versions used to have a temperature 20 degree C reporting offset! This should have been fixed, which means that you really do not have the latest bios updates, make sure.


i have updated the bios to the newest version, version 1.5, and still have 50 degrees idle temp.

here's the latest screenshots of cpu-z, and HWinfo. pleace notice the motherboard tab...there's no info about the motherboard and bios version.
and on the HWinfo, the cpu tems is on the 50s


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







thank you for your kind help.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> i have updated the bios to the newest version, version 1.5, and still have 50 degrees idle temp.
> 
> thank you for your kind help.


My Ryzen 7 1700 runs 40 at idle, using Noctua NH-U12S.
So I guess 50 is OK, if you are using stock cooler and in hot area of the world.
I suggest you try F6 and reset your bios to optimized speed.
Load your RAM XMP.
Try Intel burn test, see if the processor passed it or not, and at which temperature?
Mine usually hits 80c!


----------



## javamocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> My Ryzen 7 1700 runs 40 at idle, using Noctua NH-U12S.
> So I guess 50 is OK, if you are using stock cooler and in hot area of the world.
> I suggest you try F6 and reset your bios to optimized speed.
> Load your RAM XMP.
> Try Intel burn test, see if the processor passed it or not, and at which temperature?
> Mine usually hits 80c!


i'.m using nh-d15, still 50 at idle...maybe i choose the wrong motherboard after all...thanks anyway


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> My Ryzen 7 1700 runs 40 at idle, using Noctua NH-U12S.
> So I guess 50 is OK, if you are using stock cooler and in hot area of the world.
> I suggest you try F6 and reset your bios to optimized speed.
> Load your RAM XMP.
> Try Intel burn test, see if the processor passed it or not, and at which temperature?
> Mine usually hits 80c!
> 
> 
> 
> i'.m using nh-d15, still 50 at idle...maybe i choose the wrong motherboard after all...thanks anyway
Click to expand...

Ram compatibility QVL for Titanium https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM.html#support-mem

If you are running an X chip you are most likely idling at 30 C with a 20 C offset.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> i'.m using nh-d15, still 50 at idle...maybe i choose the wrong motherboard after all...thanks anyway


You should be definitely running cooler with the NH-D15, unless it is actually 30 and reported 50 with AMD's safety offset.Try reading the temps from the latest Ryzen master software.


----------



## javamocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> You should be definitely running cooler with the NH-D15, unless it is actually 30 and reported 50 with AMD's safety offset.Try reading the temps from the latest Ryzen master software.


well, it's least important for me, the thing that annoys me the most is that the manufacturer and bios version information on cpu-z are not detected, does it means my board is faulty?

i have to edit the cpu-z.ini, to make the cpu-z run. speccy also crash everytime upon detecting.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> You should be definitely running cooler with the NH-D15, unless it is actually 30 and reported 50 with AMD's safety offset.Try reading the temps from the latest Ryzen master software.
> 
> 
> 
> well, it's least important for me, the thing that annoys me the most is that the manufacturer and bios version information on cpu-z are not detected, does it means my board is faulty?
> 
> i have to edit the cpu-z.ini, to make the cpu-z run. speccy also crash everytime upon detecting.
Click to expand...

System instability will do the same thing.


----------



## javamocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> System instability will do the same thing.


and what would that be?
also, i noticed that my ryzen master application just disappear, from the start menu, leaving only the help guide. when i try to uninstall it, i get error code....

edit: just sort out this ryzen master thing, and the temp is 30-ish degrees.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> System instability will do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> and what would that be?
> also, i noticed that my ryzen master application just disappear, from the start menu, leaving only the help guide. when i try to uninstall it, i get error code....
> 
> edit: just sort out this ryzen master thing, and the temp is 30-ish degrees.
Click to expand...

Ram instability will make all kinds of weird things happen.


----------



## javamocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ram instability will make all kinds of weird things happen.


well, i have run memtest86, and the ram passed, and i tested it on passmark BurnInTest for the cpu and ram, both passed, maybe you can recommend me another stability test applications so i can figure out what was causing this annoying cpu-z thing...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ram instability will make all kinds of weird things happen.
> 
> 
> 
> well, i have run memtest86, and the ram passed, and i tested it on passmark BurnInTest for the cpu and ram, both passed, maybe you can recommend me another stability test applications so i can figure out what was causing this annoying cpu-z thing...
Click to expand...

Are you on the latest bios?

Is your windows install up to date?


----------



## javamocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Are you on the latest bios?
> 
> Is your windows install up to date?


yes, all of them...the new bios didn't make any difference at all


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Are you on the latest bios?
> 
> Is your windows install up to date?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, all of them...the new bios didn't make any difference at all
Click to expand...

I'd uninstall cpuz and re-download the newest version.


----------



## javamocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd uninstall cpuz and re-download the newest version.


i have done that multiple time....i even run the portable version...but you have to set the DMI value to 0 , to make cpuz run, and still no changes

should i contact msi about this?


----------



## cssorkinman

*Flex* lol


Check those vrm temps









Got ahold of a couple of temp sensors, plopped one in my reservoir - water temp only got 4 C above ambient


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd uninstall cpuz and re-download the newest version.


custs==
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd uninstall cpuz and re-download the newest version.


I would NOT recommend that anyone update cpu-z. The latest version screws Ryzen users. It cuts both single thread and multithread performance by over 75%. I emailed CPUID about this and have yet to receive any response from them.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> i have done that multiple time....i even run the portable version...but you have to set the DMI value to 0 , to make cpuz run, and still no changes
> 
> should i contact msi about this?


The temps from Ryzen Master are the correct ones. As I mentioned earlier, AMD has 20 degrees offset reported on other tools. Stupid, but that is what it is.
So obviously you have no issue with real temperature.
What else is troubling you?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Here's the link to latest download of CPU-Z MSI version:
> http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.79-msi-en.exe
> AMD Ryzen 7 x versions used to have a temperature 20 degree C reporting offset! This should have been fixed, which means that you really do not have the latest bios updates, make sure.


The 1.79 version of cpu-z is seriously flawed with Ryzen.Run the benchmarks for single thread and multithread.The results will be less than 25% of what they should be.I emailed them about it and they have failed to respond. I know the website has ads from Intel and I believe they screwed up the software on purpose. Notice that their page with their benchmark results does NOT list any Ryzen results where wRyzen has clearly kicked Intel's ass with version 1.783 now in v 1.79 Ryzen's results drop so low it is an obvious hack job.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd uninstall cpuz and re-download the newest version.
> 
> 
> 
> custs==
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd uninstall cpuz and re-download the newest version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would NOT recommend that anyone update cpu-z. The latest version screws Ryzen users. It cuts both single thread and multithread performance by over 75%. I emailed CPUID about this and have yet to receive any response from them.
Click to expand...

balanced power plan?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> balanced power plan?


I went to their website today and they wrote a long-winded explanation for the poor performance of Ryzen in the 1.79 version. They say the old version of cpu-z was unnaturally affected by the ALU units in Ryzen. They said that few if any applications would be influenced in that way, so they had to rewrite the code so as to ignore that particular phenomena. They also changed the algorithm in the program so the scores would be at a lower point for all cpus. They promise to post comparative Ryzen and Intel benchmark scores from the validated scores submitted with new version 1.79 later this week.
I can't say yet if I believe them. I guess we will see where the chips fall when we see the comparatives. I am very suspicious about all this. I KNOW Intel advertises on their site.


----------



## javamocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> The temps from Ryzen Master are the correct ones. As I mentioned earlier, AMD has 20 degrees offset reported on other tools. Stupid, but that is what it is.
> So obviously you have no issue with real temperature.
> What else is troubling you?


the motherboard information and the model is not appear on cpu-z on the motherboard tab, and on aida64, it said, unknown manufacturer, even though, i've updated everything to the newest ones.
it's bugging me...and zpu-z always crash after detection complete, unless i set the DMI value to "0" on the cpu-z.ini file.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> balanced power plan?
> 
> 
> 
> I went to their website today and they wrote a long-winded explanation for the poor performance of Ryzen in the 1.79 version. They say the old version of cpu-z was unnaturally affected by the ALU units in Ryzen. They said that few if any applications would be influenced in that way, so they had to rewrite the code so as to ignore that particular phenomena. They also changed the algorithm in the program so the scores would be at a lower point for all cpus. They promise to post comparative Ryzen and Intel benchmark scores from the validated scores submitted with new version 1.79 later this week.
> I can't say yet if I believe them. I guess we will see where the chips fall when we see the comparatives. I am very suspicious about all this. I KNOW Intel advertises on their site.
Click to expand...

interesting, thanks for the info. Cinebench and futuremark next? Lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Well at least they knocked the Intel scores down too,


----------



## Jossrik

I has a question. I bought new RAM that's running at rated, but my CB scores only moved up a little. Old was 1700X @ 3.9, 1.3875v LLC5 2X16Gb 2400C12 G.Skill. The new RAM is 2x8gb 3600C16 running at 3200C14 G.Skill. Stable at 3200. CB Score went from 1690 give or take to 1700. Multiple boots/runs, those scores seem to be where it's sitting, is that in line with others? I was under the impression that the bigger RAM bandwidth would make a nice gain from increasing the infinity fabric or what not. Big jump from 2400 to 3200, slight increase in CL. 1.5 bios.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> I has a question. I bought new RAM that's running at rated, but my CB scores only moved up a little. Old was 1700X @ 3.9, 1.3875v LLC5 2X16Gb 2400C12 G.Skill. The new RAM is 2x8gb 3600C16 running at 3200C14 G.Skill. Stable at 3200. CB Score went from 1690 give or take to 1700. Multiple boots/runs, those scores seem to be where it's sitting, is that in line with others? I was under the impression that the bigger RAM bandwidth would make a nice gain from increasing the infinity fabric or what not. Big jump from 2400 to 3200, slight increase in CL. 1.5 bios.


From what I saw in online reviews, the gain is noticeable in gaming rather than productivity.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> the motherboard information and the model is not appear on cpu-z on the motherboard tab, and on aida64, it said, unknown manufacturer, even though, i've updated everything to the newest ones.
> it's bugging me...and zpu-z always crash after detection complete, unless i set the DMI value to "0" on the cpu-z.ini file.


Take a screen capture and return the motherboard back to reseller.
As it seems that there is something wrong with your sensors.
I am sorry that I can't be of more help at this point.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> I has a question. I bought new RAM that's running at rated, but my CB scores only moved up a little. Old was 1700X @ 3.9, 1.3875v LLC5 2X16Gb 2400C12 G.Skill. The new RAM is 2x8gb 3600C16 running at 3200C14 G.Skill. Stable at 3200. CB Score went from 1690 give or take to 1700. Multiple boots/runs, those scores seem to be where it's sitting, is that in line with others? I was under the impression that the bigger RAM bandwidth would make a nice gain from increasing the infinity fabric or what not. Big jump from 2400 to 3200, slight increase in CL. 1.5 bios.


Your looking at the wrong score! You should examine the Open GL score where ram speed is important not the cpu score.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> custs==
> I would NOT recommend that anyone update cpu-z. The latest version screws Ryzen users. It cuts both single thread and multithread performance by over 75%. I emailed CPUID about this and have yet to receive any response from them.


I think this may be interesting for you:
https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/new-cpu-z-upgrade-lowers-ryzen-performance.html


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> I think this may be interesting for you:
> https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/new-cpu-z-upgrade-lowers-ryzen-performance.html


Not fishy at all....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> the motherboard information and the model is not appear on cpu-z on the motherboard tab, and on aida64, it said, unknown manufacturer, even though, i've updated everything to the newest ones.
> it's bugging me...and zpu-z always crash after detection complete, unless i set the DMI value to "0" on the cpu-z.ini file.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a screen capture and return the motherboard back to reseller.
> As it seems that there is something wrong with your sensors.
> I am sorry that I can't be of more help at this point.
Click to expand...

why, that would be a software error, not likely a hardware error ?


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why, that would be a software error, not likely a hardware error ?


I think when various software are not posting readings specifically on his machine, then it is a sensors problem. But what do I know, I noted that my help is limited and just gave him an advice.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> I think this may be interesting for you:
> https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/new-cpu-z-upgrade-lowers-ryzen-performance.html


Thanksfor the reference.BY ccsorgngman's test on 6950X vs Ryzen 1800X it seemsto be a reasonable recalibration of their benchmark. Neutral to be accurate. I am still waiting for cpu IC to release their comparitive benchmarks of users both Ryzen and Intel's best. When it ispublished it will only help Ryzen sales as we are super competitive with Kaby Lake on down.


----------



## Hefny

Does anyone know how to load a Ryzen Master profile at Windows startup, or how to save it permanently or something?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Does anyone know how to load a Ryzen Master profile at Windows startup, or how to save it permanently or something?


Yes, enter those values in bios









lol sorry, it's just that I really don't care for Ryzen master myself.


----------



## Jossrik

Just did some playing around, and here's what I found. RAM speed isn't all you need to look at. Tested my old Kit and my new Kit, benchies as follows.
G.Skill 3200C15 2X16Gb, double sided.
G.Skill 3600C16 2X8gb, single sided.
Also, this may be the difference between the sizes of the kits, so more testing definitely in the works.

FPS with the 3200C15 2X16Gb kit @ 2400C12 gave me around 110 FPS pretty stably, give or take a half frame or so, this is with CB.
FPS with the 3600C16 2X8Gb kit @ 3200C13 gave me around 118 FPS, give or take a half a frame.
FPA with the 3600C16 2X8Gb kit @ 2400C12 gave me around 101 FPS.

only thing I changed was my memory numbers. With my unskilled ears, it looks like dual ranked RAM gives a modest performance boost over single sided. Can't wait for MSI to get their RAMmings down so I can run my 32Gb kit in there and see if that's even better than the 16Gb kit. The rest of my system is a Samsung 960 Evo M.2, 1300W EVGA G2, Asus Strix 470, 1700X. The 1700X is @ 3.9W/1.3825v. LLC5. Of course, my few tests don't mean anything, but maybe something to keep in mind when you're upgrading RAM in the future, or putting a system together for your parents or whatnot.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Just did some playing around, and here's what I found. RAM speed isn't all you need to look at. Tested my old Kit and my new Kit, benchies as follows.
> G.Skill 3200C15 2X16Gb, double sided.
> G.Skill 3600C16 2X8gb, single sided.
> Also, this may be the difference between the sizes of the kits, so more testing definitely in the works.
> 
> FPS with the 3200C15 2X16Gb kit @ 2400C12 gave me around 110 FPS pretty stably, give or take a half frame or so, this is with CB.
> FPS with the 3600C16 2X8Gb kit @ 3200C13 gave me around 118 FPS, give or take a half a frame.
> FPA with the 3600C16 2X8Gb kit @ 2400C12 gave me around 101 FPS.
> 
> only thing I changed was my memory numbers. With my unskilled ears, it looks like dual ranked RAM gives a modest performance boost over single sided. Can't wait for MSI to get their RAMmings down so I can run my 32Gb kit in there and see if that's even better than the 16Gb kit. The rest of my system is a Samsung 960 Evo M.2, 1300W EVGA G2, Asus Strix 470, 1700X. The 1700X is @ 3.9W/1.3825v. LLC5. Of course, my few tests don't mean anything, but maybe something to keep in mind when you're upgrading RAM in the future, or putting a system together for your parents or whatnot.


Dual ranked ram is usually slower than single ranked in the real world.This is not a good test of what actually happens in most games and applications.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Just did some playing around, and here's what I found. RAM speed isn't all you need to look at. Tested my old Kit and my new Kit, benchies as follows.
> G.Skill 3200C15 2X16Gb, double sided.
> G.Skill 3600C16 2X8gb, single sided.
> Also, this may be the difference between the sizes of the kits, so more testing definitely in the works.
> 
> FPS with the 3200C15 2X16Gb kit @ 2400C12 gave me around 110 FPS pretty stably, give or take a half frame or so, this is with CB.
> FPS with the 3600C16 2X8Gb kit @ 3200C13 gave me around 118 FPS, give or take a half a frame.
> FPA with the 3600C16 2X8Gb kit @ 2400C12 gave me around 101 FPS.
> 
> only thing I changed was my memory numbers. With my unskilled ears, it looks like dual ranked RAM gives a modest performance boost over single sided. Can't wait for MSI to get their RAMmings down so I can run my 32Gb kit in there and see if that's even better than the 16Gb kit. The rest of my system is a Samsung 960 Evo M.2, 1300W EVGA G2, Asus Strix 470, 1700X. The 1700X is @ 3.9W/1.3825v. LLC5. Of course, my few tests don't mean anything, but maybe something to keep in mind when you're upgrading RAM in the future, or putting a system together for your parents or whatnot.


A benchmark that should reflect the differences in gaming performance would be futuremark's API feature test. On the FX platform I would get close to 15% higher scores going from cl6 1600 to cl 12 2400. ( draw calls)


----------



## Hefny

Let's talk BIOS updates

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog

Finally, we wanted to share with you our most recent work on the AMD Generic Encapsulated Software Architecture for AMD Ryzen™ processors. We call it the AGESA™ for short.

As a brief primer, the AGESA is responsible for initializing AMD x86-64 processors during boot time, acting as something of a "nucleus" for the BIOS updates you receive for your motherboard. Motherboard vendors take the baseline capabilities of our AGESA releases and build on that infrastructure to create the files you download and flash.

We will soon be distributing AGESA point release 1.0.0.4 to our motherboard partners. We expect BIOSes based on this AGESA to start hitting the public in early April, though specific dates will depend on the schedules and QA practices of your motherboard vendor.

BIOSes based on this new code will have four important improvements for you
We have reduced DRAM latency by approximately 6ns. This can result in higher performance for latency-sensitive applications.
We resolved a condition where an unusual FMA3 code sequence could cause a system hang.
We resolved the "overclock sleep bug" where an incorrect CPU frequency could be reported after resuming from S3 sleep.
AMD Ryzen™ Master no longer requires the High-Precision Event Timer (HPET).

We will continue to update you on future AGESA releases when they're complete, and we're already working hard to bring you a May release that focuses on overclocked DDR4 memory.


----------



## Nickyvida

Hi guys, not a titanium owner but a gaming carbon but just want to ask, if there's a way for the CPU/Moboto use Tdie temperatures and not TCTL(the one with the 20C higher offset) while overclocking. I think one of the Gigabyte mobo has this feature but not sure which.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Hi guys, not a titanium owner but a gaming carbon but just want to ask, if there's a way for the CPU/Moboto use Tdie temperatures and not TCTL(the one with the 20C higher offset) while overclocking. I think one of the Gigabyte mobo has this feature but not sure which.


Oddly, the only time my Titanium displayed cpu temp without the offset was upon windows 10 install. Subsequent boots were +20.

I have no idea what windows was up to there or if it was due to the fact device manager hadn't properly identified the chip as being the X variant until the second boot


----------



## os2wiz

Some benchmarks I ran late tonight'


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes, enter those values in bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol sorry, it's just that I really don't care for Ryzen master myself.


Thank you for taking the time not to care








SOC voltage is not available in bios of this motherboard.
A feature that it is essential for overclocking according to AMD, and available in their software tool, yet not in this highest end enthusiast motherboard, well done MSI!

So back with my question again, does anyone know how to load a Ryzen Master profile at Windows startup, or how to save it permanently or something?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes, enter those values in bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol sorry, it's just that I really don't care for Ryzen master myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time not to care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOC voltage is not available in bios of this motherboard.
> A feature that it is essential for overclocking according to AMD, and available in their software tool, yet not in this highest end enthusiast motherboard, well done MSI!
> 
> So back with my question again, does anyone know how to load a Ryzen Master profile at Windows startup, or how to save it permanently or something?
Click to expand...

1.SOC is available you just don't know what MSI refers to it as.

2. The underlined sentence is false.

3. If you really want to mess with Ryzen master you should update bios, chipset drivers and download the latest version of the tool . The first change you make will require a reboot , after that ( in the version I tried) you can make changes within windows.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes, enter those values in bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol sorry, it's just that I really don't care for Ryzen master myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time not to care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOC voltage is not available in bios of this motherboard.
> A feature that it is essential for overclocking according to AMD, and available in their software tool, yet not in this highest end enthusiast motherboard, well done MSI!
> 
> So back with my question again, does anyone know how to load a Ryzen Master profile at Windows startup, or how to save it permanently or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.SOC is available you just don't know what MSI refers to it as.
> 
> 2. The underlined sentence is false.
> 
> 3. If you really want to mess with Ryzen master you should update bios, chipset drivers and download the latest version of the tool . The first change you make will require a reboot , after that ( in the version I tried) you can make changes within windows.
Click to expand...

As usual, orrkin is correct.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 1.SOC is available you just don't know what MSI refers to it as.
> 
> 2. The underlined sentence is false.
> 
> 3. If you really want to mess with Ryzen master you should update bios, chipset drivers and download the latest version of the tool . The first change you make will require a reboot , after that ( in the version I tried) you can make changes within windows.


Thank you for your piercing remarks, and again for not answering my initial question.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 1.SOC is available you just don't know what MSI refers to it as.
> 
> 2. The underlined sentence is false.
> 
> 3. If you really want to mess with Ryzen master you should update bios, chipset drivers and download the latest version of the tool . The first change you make will require a reboot , after that ( in the version I tried) you can make changes within windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your piercing remarks, and again for not answering my initial question.
Click to expand...

I was rather hoping you'd take the initiative and learn something so basic for yourself , that is a big part of what makes this hobby interesting.

"Blame the hardware" types annoy me - probably a character flaw.

Ryzen master is handy for dialing in an OC but bios is a much better option once you've established an OC on this platform.

On earlier msi boards you could use software ( control or command center) to establish an OC and the only option to have it remain at those settings between uses was to allow the machine to sleep. The GD 80 worked great when set up like this. Example : 




Give it a whirl - find out for yourself.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 1.SOC is available you just don't know what MSI refers to it as.
> 
> 2. The underlined sentence is false.
> 
> 3. If you really want to mess with Ryzen master you should update bios, chipset drivers and download the latest version of the tool . The first change you make will require a reboot , after that ( in the version I tried) you can make changes within windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your piercing remarks, and again for not answering my initial question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was rather hoping you'd take the initiative and learn something so basic for yourself , that is a big part of what makes this hobby interesting.
> 
> "Blame the hardware" types annoy me - probably a character flaw.
> 
> Ryzen master is handy for dialing in an OC but bios is a much better option once you've established an OC on this platform.
> 
> On earlier msi boards you could use software ( control or command center) to establish an OC and the only option to have it remain at those settings between uses was to allow the machine to sleep. The GD 80 worked great when set up like this. Example :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a whirl - find out for yourself.
Click to expand...

^ What Orkin said.

For a 24/7 overclock you'll need to manually enter the values into the BIOS, enabling Ryzen Master profiles at Windows startup currently isn't available.

Also, Got an X370 Xpower Titanium in a few days ago, just waiting on the CPU before I get into it









What's the best BIOS to use atm?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 1.SOC is available you just don't know what MSI refers to it as.
> 
> 2. The underlined sentence is false.
> 
> 3. If you really want to mess with Ryzen master you should update bios, chipset drivers and download the latest version of the tool . The first change you make will require a reboot , after that ( in the version I tried) you can make changes within windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your piercing remarks, and again for not answering my initial question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was rather hoping you'd take the initiative and learn something so basic for yourself , that is a big part of what makes this hobby interesting.
> 
> "Blame the hardware" types annoy me - probably a character flaw.
> 
> Ryzen master is handy for dialing in an OC but bios is a much better option once you've established an OC on this platform.
> 
> On earlier msi boards you could use software ( control or command center) to establish an OC and the only option to have it remain at those settings between uses was to allow the machine to sleep. The GD 80 worked great when set up like this. Example :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a whirl - find out for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ What Orkin said.
> 
> For a 24/7 overclock you'll need to manually enter the values into the BIOS, enabling Ryzen Master profiles at Windows startup currently isn't available.
> 
> Also, Got an X370 Xpower Titanium in a few days ago, just waiting on the CPU before I get into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the best BIOS to use atm?
Click to expand...

I really don't know which is best but I've been on 1.5 for a while now and it is working well also seems to have a few features 1.1 did not.

EDIT: Good to see you - been MIA for a while


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Also, Got an X370 Xpower Titanium in a few days ago, just waiting on the CPU before I get into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the best BIOS to use atm?
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know which is best but I've been on 1.5 for a while now and it is working well also seems to have a few features 1.1 did not.
> 
> EDIT: Good to see you - been MIA for a while
Click to expand...

That one was released on the 26th April yeah?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Also, Got an X370 Xpower Titanium in a few days ago, just waiting on the CPU before I get into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the best BIOS to use atm?
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know which is best but I've been on 1.5 for a while now and it is working well also seems to have a few features 1.1 did not.
> 
> EDIT: Good to see you - been MIA for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That one was released on the 26th April yeah?
Click to expand...

Mine is dated the 19th of april. but it says its 1.5

EDIT - piccy


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 1.SOC is available you just don't know what MSI refers to it as.
> 
> 2. The underlined sentence is false.
> 
> 3. If you really want to mess with Ryzen master you should update bios, chipset drivers and download the latest version of the tool . The first change you make will require a reboot , after that ( in the version I tried) you can make changes within windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your piercing remarks, and again for not answering my initial question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was rather hoping you'd take the initiative and learn something so basic for yourself , that is a big part of what makes this hobby interesting.
> 
> "Blame the hardware" types annoy me - probably a character flaw.
> 
> Ryzen master is handy for dialing in an OC but bios is a much better option once you've established an OC on this platform.
> 
> On earlier msi boards you could use software ( control or command center) to establish an OC and the only option to have it remain at those settings between uses was to allow the machine to sleep. The GD 80 worked great when set up like this. Example :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a whirl - find out for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ What Orkin said.
> 
> For a 24/7 overclock you'll need to manually enter the values into the BIOS, enabling Ryzen Master profiles at Windows startup currently isn't available.
> 
> Also, Got an X370 Xpower Titanium in a few days ago, just waiting on the CPU before I get into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the best BIOS to use atm?
Click to expand...

Everyone in here thinks msi is at fault. It is kinda funny.

1.5 or 1.62 (beta, again I assume you but if you don't know 1.5x is older then 1.5 and 1.xx is beta where 1.x is release)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 1.SOC is available you just don't know what MSI refers to it as.
> 
> 2. The underlined sentence is false.
> 
> 3. If you really want to mess with Ryzen master you should update bios, chipset drivers and download the latest version of the tool . The first change you make will require a reboot , after that ( in the version I tried) you can make changes within windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your piercing remarks, and again for not answering my initial question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was rather hoping you'd take the initiative and learn something so basic for yourself , that is a big part of what makes this hobby interesting.
> 
> "Blame the hardware" types annoy me - probably a character flaw.
> 
> Ryzen master is handy for dialing in an OC but bios is a much better option once you've established an OC on this platform.
> 
> On earlier msi boards you could use software ( control or command center) to establish an OC and the only option to have it remain at those settings between uses was to allow the machine to sleep. The GD 80 worked great when set up like this. Example :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a whirl - find out for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ What Orkin said.
> 
> For a 24/7 overclock you'll need to manually enter the values into the BIOS, enabling Ryzen Master profiles at Windows startup currently isn't available.
> 
> Also, Got an X370 Xpower Titanium in a few days ago, just waiting on the CPU before I get into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the best BIOS to use atm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone in here thinks msi is at fault. It is kinda funny.
> 
> 1.5 or 1.62 (beta, again I assume you but if you don't know 1.5x is older then 1.5 and 1.xx is beta where 1.x is release)
Click to expand...

Thanks man









Where are the Betas coming from?

Had a quick google but came up blank sadly. (Would be nice if all the BIOS + changes were listed in the OP though)


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was rather hoping you'd take the initiative and learn something so basic for yourself , that is a big part of what makes this hobby interesting.
> 
> "Blame the hardware" types annoy me - probably a character flaw.
> 
> Ryzen master is handy for dialing in an OC but bios is a much better option once you've established an OC on this platform.
> 
> On earlier msi boards you could use software ( control or command center) to establish an OC and the only option to have it remain at those settings between uses was to allow the machine to sleep. The GD 80 worked great when set up like this. Example :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a whirl - find out for yourself.


cssorkinman chillax! My question was specific to loading a Ryzen Master profile at Windows startup.
Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## Mega Man

And we tried to help you.

Ill make it big this time to see if you get the idea

DON'T USE SOFTWARE TO OC, USE BIOS

Does that help and answer your question? You will also get the same oc every tone you boot too


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> And we tried to help you.
> 
> Ill make it big this time to see if you get the idea
> 
> DON'T USE SOFTWARE TO OC, USE BIOS
> 
> Does that help and answer your question? You will also get the same oc every tone you boot too


Mega thanks Mega Man, but no! Your answer is irrelevant.
The answer I am looking for is no, you can't load a profile at windows startup, or yes, here is the way how to do it.
Peace...


----------



## Fediuld

Guys, how's the RAM support and overclocking with this board?

Last four weeks dithering between CH6, Taichi and Titanium and cannot make my mind


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> Guys, how's the RAM support and overclocking with this board?
> 
> Last four weeks dithering between CH6, Taichi and Titanium and cannot make my mind


What do you plan to do with your machine and what case/cooling do you plan to use ?


----------



## javamocha

I'm going to RMA my board in a few days...wish me luck







. I hope i can figure out the problem...


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> Guys, how's the RAM support and overclocking with this board?
> 
> Last four weeks dithering between CH6, Taichi and Titanium and cannot make my mind


All 3 of those boards can hit max Ryzen overclocks. Titanium can do Ram at 3200. Bios memory support is good and keeps getting better.

It comes down to features and your needs.

To give some insight, in my particular case:
-C6H did not have enough internal headers for my needs.
-Taichi was not the color I was looking for. My last build was already white.
-Biostar GT7, did not have clear CMOS button. After using jumpers for years I vowed never to buy MB without button again.
-K7 not good heatsink design, and no CMOS button on back of board, only internal button.
-Titanium had features I needed and was only MB available for me, at good price $250, and in stock during launch week.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> Guys, how's the RAM support and overclocking with this board?
> 
> Last four weeks dithering between CH6, Taichi and Titanium and cannot make my mind


Just pick a 3200 Samsung RAM from the list and you will be good.
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM.html#support-mem
My Hynix based RAM 3000 is working fine with A-XMP in beta bios, and I managed manual overclocking as well.
The only challenge is with exceeding 3200 at the moment, as the MSI does not have an external BCLK generator.
However, if you increase the base clock speed with other mother boards, like Asus, above 104.8, PCIe will drop to Gen 2.0 frequencies.


----------



## wmunn

So at this point it's relax and see what can be done with the May AGESA update that should be dropping from AMD anytime now....

I am hearing x20 multiplier and support up to 3600 on ram, we shall see


----------



## Rashkae

I just hope I can finally go above 2133 on my older G.Skill 2x16 RAM


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> So at this point it's relax and see what can be done with the May AGESA update that should be dropping from AMD anytime now....
> 
> I am hearing x20 multiplier and support up to 3600 on ram, we shall see


Nothing about any multiplier. They are allowing 20 more memory spaces??? that will allow currently incompatible memory to work in Ryzen. You may be right about 3600hz but they did not say anything about it,


----------



## Fediuld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What do you plan to do with your machine and what case/cooling do you plan to use ?


TT P3 or P5. Haven't made my mind yet because I need to look at the colour. Might have to re-spray the white P3 to the same metal.
But is going to be watercooled with 420 or 480mm EK XE rad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> All 3 of those boards can hit max Ryzen overclocks. Titanium can do Ram at 3200. Bios memory support is good and keeps getting better.
> 
> It comes down to features and your needs.
> 
> To give some insight, in my particular case:
> -C6H did not have enough internal headers for my needs.
> -Taichi was not the color I was looking for. My last build was already white.
> -Biostar GT7, did not have clear CMOS button. After using jumpers for years I vowed never to buy MB without button again.
> -K7 not good heatsink design, and no CMOS button on back of board, only internal button.
> -Titanium had features I needed and was only MB available for me, at good price $250, and in stock during launch week.


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Just pick a 3200 Samsung RAM from the list and you will be good.
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM.html#support-mem
> My Hynix based RAM 3000 is working fine with A-XMP in beta bios, and I managed manual overclocking as well.
> The only challenge is with exceeding 3200 at the moment, as the MSI does not have an external BCLK generator.
> However, if you increase the base clock speed with other mother boards, like Asus, above 104.8, PCIe will drop to Gen 2.0 frequencies.


I have a gskill 3600CL16GVK which is in the supported list. I know I know is "tainted" because I have used it with the Intel platform, but it will work









However someone couple of pages back, saw some interesting results using dual *sided* 32GB ram, with the Titanium, hence I am intrigued about it.

On top, the longest lasting mobo I ever had was an MSI, the X79GD45 having my 4820K @ 5Ghz for 3 years, and for few months the 4930K @ 4.5Ghz.
So, i like the colour, I know what to expect from MSI hence I am doing an enquiry here.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> I have a gskill 3600CL16GVK which is in the supported list. I know I know is "tainted" because I have used it with the Intel platform, but it will work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However someone couple of pages back, saw some interesting results using dual *sided* 32GB ram, with the Titanium, hence I am intrigued about it.
> 
> On top, the longest lasting mobo I ever had was an MSI, the X79GD45 having my 4820K @ 5Ghz for 3 years, and for few months the 4930K @ 4.5Ghz.
> So, i like the colour, I know what to expect from MSI hence I am doing an enquiry here.


According to the supported list, your memory will very fine at 3200.
The 3600MHz frequency is not yet supported.
As wmunn suggests in his above post, we should sit, relax, and hope for 3600 in the next AGESA


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What do you plan to do with your machine and what case/cooling do you plan to use ?
> 
> 
> 
> TT P3 or P5. Haven't made my mind yet because I need to look at the colour. Might have to re-spray the white P3 to the same metal.
> But is going to be watercooled with 420 or 480mm EK XE rad.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> All 3 of those boards can hit max Ryzen overclocks. Titanium can do Ram at 3200. Bios memory support is good and keeps getting better.
> 
> It comes down to features and your needs.
> 
> To give some insight, in my particular case:
> -C6H did not have enough internal headers for my needs.
> -Taichi was not the color I was looking for. My last build was already white.
> -Biostar GT7, did not have clear CMOS button. After using jumpers for years I vowed never to buy MB without button again.
> -K7 not good heatsink design, and no CMOS button on back of board, only internal button.
> -Titanium had features I needed and was only MB available for me, at good price $250, and in stock during launch week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Just pick a 3200 Samsung RAM from the list and you will be good.
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM.html#support-mem
> My Hynix based RAM 3000 is working fine with A-XMP in beta bios, and I managed manual overclocking as well.
> The only challenge is with exceeding 3200 at the moment, as the MSI does not have an external BCLK generator.
> However, if you increase the base clock speed with other mother boards, like Asus, above 104.8, PCIe will drop to Gen 2.0 frequencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a gskill 3600CL16GVK which is in the supported list. I know I know is "tainted" because I have used it with the Intel platform, but it will work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However someone couple of pages back, saw some interesting results using dual *sided* 32GB ram, with the Titanium, hence I am intrigued about it.
> 
> On top, the longest lasting mobo I ever had was an MSI, the X79GD45 having my 4820K @ 5Ghz for 3 years, and for few months the 4930K @ 4.5Ghz.
> So, i like the colour, I know what to expect from MSI hence I am doing an enquiry here.
Click to expand...

If you fold or boinc you may want to consider the Tiachi other than that - I don't think I have any other motherboard suggestions. As for the case , you may want to figure out a way to get some airflow across those heatsinks , pretty much dead air with a water cooled p5 build in those areas. I used ram coolers in the past to great effect. Depends on how hard you want to push and how easy on your board you want to be .

Really enjoying mine ( titanium) - wouldn't trade it for any other AM4 out there .


----------



## Fediuld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you fold or boinc you may want to consider the Tiachi other than that - I don't think I have any other motherboard suggestions. As for the case , you may want to figure out a way to get some airflow across those heatsinks , pretty much dead air with a water cooled p5 build in those areas. I used ram coolers in the past to great effect. Depends on how hard you want to push and how easy on your board you want to be .
> 
> Really enjoying mine ( titanium) - wouldn't trade it for any other AM4 out there .


Aha, thanks. My case decision will also depend if EK will release a monoblock or not.
Dropped a question to the relevant discussion also.

Alternative the silver Phantek Evo is the next candidate. But I would prefer P3 because is easy to paint it with the airbrush to the Titanium colour.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> According to the supported list, your memory will very fine at 3200.
> The 3600MHz frequency is not yet supported.
> As wmunn suggests in his above post, we should sit, relax, and hope for 3600 in the next AGESA


Cheers


----------



## Mega Man

Fair warning, those are hynix not bdie, so you may struggle getting to 3200. Mine work fine.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Fair warning, those are hynix not bdie, so you may struggle getting to 3200. Mine work fine.


Just flashed my bios with brand new official bios 1.6. I loaded my 4 dimms into their slots and it was only after several attempts I was able to get the same 2667mhz that 1.50 bios first enabled. The bios is rock solid and there are apparently no new settings or features that I can ascertain. This bios did NOT mention agesa code but well may be 1.06.Apparently this bios may be aimed at only those with 2 dimm memory setups. I had hoped for a small bump to 2933mh would be in order. Perhaps it will come in a soon to follow beta. I raised the Dram PROC to 40 ohms increased dram nb line calibration to optimal and increased cpu nb to 1.08. First tried 3200mhz after 5 auto attempts had to reset cmos . Then tried 2933 with Memory Try settings same deal. At 2667mhz with cl 14-14-14-34 it booted smoothly. If somebody knowledgeable thinks I should increase these settings and try again for 2933 with Memory Try , I will give it a whirl. Please give suggested settings as well. Thank you guys.

Flash: I checked hwinfo64 the Agesa code is 1.04a. That is a disappointment. This is NOT what we were expecting from MSI at all.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Just flashed my bios with brand new official bios 1.6. I loaded my 4 dimms into their slots and it was only after several attempts I was able to get the same 2667mhz that 1.50 bios first enabled. The bios is rock solid and there are apparently no new settings or features that I can ascertain. This bios did NOT mention agesa code but well may be 1.06.Apparently this bios may be aimed at only those with 2 dimm memory setups. I had hoped for a small bump to 2933mh would be in order. Perhaps it will come in a soon to follow beta. I raised the Dram PROC to 40 ohms increased dram nb line calibration to optimal and increased cpu nb to 1.08. First tried 3200mhz after 5 auto attempts had to reset cmos . Then tried 2933 with Memory Try settings same deal. At 2667mhz with cl 14-14-14-34 it booted smoothly. If somebody knowledgeable thinks I should increase these settings and try again for 2933 with Memory Try , I will give it a whirl. Please give suggested settings as well. Thank you guys.
> 
> Flash: I checked hwinfo64 the Agesa code is 1.04a. That is a disappointment. This is NOT what we were expecting from MSI at all.


So far, I haven't seen anyone bypassing 2667 on 4 dimms, but by increasing BCLK. A feature not available sorrowfully on our Titanium, since it lacks the external generator.
Did you try to loose the timings? Try something like 17-21-21-38, and if it works, you can try tighting it back to say 16,18,18,36...


----------



## kathmandu




----------



## Fediuld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you fold or boinc you may want to consider the Tiachi other than that - I don't think I have any other motherboard suggestions. As for the case , you may want to figure out a way to get some airflow across those heatsinks , *pretty much dead air with a water cooled p5 build in those areas.* I used ram coolers in the past to great effect. Depends on how hard you want to push and how easy on your board you want to be .
> 
> Really enjoying mine ( titanium) - wouldn't trade it for any other AM4 out there .


As wrote yesterday before committing to any board, I was planning to make sure EK will produce a monoblock.
Apparently the EK Rep here said that they are going to produce a monoblock for the Titanium









Need now to wait for June.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> So far, I haven't seen anyone bypassing 2667 on 4 dimms, but by increasing BCLK. A feature not available sorrowfully on our Titanium, since it lacks the external generator.
> Did you try to loose the timings? Try something like 17-21-21-38, and if it works, you can try tighting it back to say 16,18,18,36...


It really doesn't pay to run 4 dimms at 3200mhz if the timings are going to be that loose. I did try 16-18-18--36 for 2933mhz and it was a no go.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*


Interesting.

Looks like I'll have to plop in the drive with windows 7 and do some benching


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Got the new bios, and results in terms of reaching higher speeds seem pretty much the same. Loosening up timings, increasing DRAM, NB and ProcODT voltage, I still can't get passed 2667 on these.

Over the weeks I see more and more people being able to get higher speeds on 2 stick setups, so I can't help but feel left in the dust, especially since I'm also using a kit with, Samsung B-Die .



So for now I'm stuck with 2667Mhz at 3.6v, 1.1v NB SOC, 16-18-18-18-36 latency and 40ohm ProcODT.

Is there something I'm missing or should I resign this for now? Honestly considering selling these for G.Skill Tridents since it seems like those nearly always get top results.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*
> 
> Got the new bios, and results in terms of reaching higher speeds seem pretty much the same. Loosening up timings, increasing DRAM, NB and ProcODT voltage, I still can't get passed 2667 on these.
> 
> Over the weeks I see more and more people being able to get higher speeds on 2 stick setups, so I can't help but feel left in the dust, especially since I'm also using a kit with, Samsung B-Die .
> 
> 
> 
> So for now I'm stuck with 2667Mhz at 3.6v, 1.1v NB SOC, 16-18-18-18-36 latency and 40ohm ProcODT.
> 
> Is there something I'm missing or should I resign this for now? Honestly considering selling these for G.Skill Tridents since it seems like those nearly always get top results.


I feel ya, I bought a 2x8Gb kit cause my 2X16Gb kit didn't seem to be getting anywhere. Same idea though, my 2x16Gb kit is Samsung B Die, dual rank dual sided, and that seems to be where it doesn't play nice.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Might've been asked a million times but what's the best way to determine if it's single or dual ranked?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*
> 
> Might've been asked a million times but what's the best way to determine if it's single or dual ranked?


Aida 64 should let you know


----------



## HellBOmb

More of a gripe than anything BUT hopefully someone will see this while deciding what motherboard to get. If MSI says that the board supports M.2 RAID, they are lying, this was the ONLY reason I bought this board because MSI support rep said on two separate occasions that the board does support M.2 raid, when I purchased it they retracted the statement and said M.2 raid support will come with future BIOS updates, and now that its way past return date they have stated "Dear , I do apologize but the motherboard will not have the support for the m.2 RAID setup." Literally the only reason I got this board was that feature i was promised.... Never buying MSI again...


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Ouch, I'm pretty sure that is something you can at least argue about with their customer support. I'm also pretty sure there's an MSI rep here who would help. Idk.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*
> 
> Got the new bios, and results in terms of reaching higher speeds seem pretty much the same. Loosening up timings, increasing DRAM, NB and ProcODT voltage, I still can't get passed 2667 on these.
> 
> Over the weeks I see more and more people being able to get higher speeds on 2 stick setups, so I can't help but feel left in the dust, especially since I'm also using a kit with, Samsung B-Die .
> 
> 
> 
> So for now I'm stuck with 2667Mhz at 3.6v, 1.1v NB SOC, 16-18-18-18-36 latency and 40ohm ProcODT.
> 
> Is there something I'm missing or should I resign this for now? Honestly considering selling these for G.Skill Tridents since it seems like those nearly always get top results.


I'll try and work with you tomorrow

@os2wiz same with you


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellBOmb*
> 
> More of a gripe than anything BUT hopefully someone will see this while deciding what motherboard to get. If MSI says that the board supports M.2 RAID, they are lying, this was the ONLY reason I bought this board because MSI support rep said on two separate occasions that the board does support M.2 raid, when I purchased it they retracted the statement and said M.2 raid support will come with future BIOS updates, and now that its way past return date they have stated "Dear , I do apologize but the motherboard will not have the support for the m.2 RAID setup." Literally the only reason I got this board was that feature i was promised.... Never buying MSI again...


The second M.2 is connected to the X370 chip in Gen 2, while the first connects tothe processor directly in Gen. 3.
MSI has a RAID software, but I think it works with none bootable drives.


----------



## HellBOmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> The second M.2 is connected to the X370 chip in Gen 2, while the first connects tothe processor directly in Gen. 3.
> MSI has a RAID software, but I think it works with none bootable drives.


Yea the whole point of the 2 m.2 drives was to make a really awesome boot drive. Had it on my intel build before Ryzen and O.M.G. it was quick, no kidding could do a full desktop to destop restart in under 5 seconds.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellBOmb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> The second M.2 is connected to the X370 chip in Gen 2, while the first connects tothe processor directly in Gen. 3.
> MSI has a RAID software, but I think it works with none bootable drives.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the whole point of the 2 m.2 drives was to make a really awesome boot drive. Had it on my intel build before Ryzen and O.M.G. it was quick, no kidding could do a full desktop to destop restart in under 5 seconds.
Click to expand...

I thought raiding those drives could actually slow boot times.


----------



## HellBOmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I thought raiding those drives could actually slow boot times.


o god no! Seriously the fastest computer I have ever used in my life despite having very meh parts at the time. Honestly its been hands down the biggest let down of Ryzen is not having two m.2 drives makes the computer noticeably less responsive. It was similar experience from when I upgraded 7200k RPM HDD to a good SSD, except it was going from SSD to m.2. Now im back at the 7200K RPM feeling in comparison.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*
> 
> Got the new bios, and results in terms of reaching higher speeds seem pretty much the same. Loosening up timings, increasing DRAM, NB and ProcODT voltage, I still can't get passed 2667 on these.
> 
> Over the weeks I see more and more people being able to get higher speeds on 2 stick setups, so I can't help but feel left in the dust, especially since I'm also using a kit with, Samsung B-Die .
> 
> 
> 
> So for now I'm stuck with 2667Mhz at 3.6v, 1.1v NB SOC, 16-18-18-18-36 latency and 40ohm ProcODT.
> 
> Is there something I'm missing or should I resign this for now? Honestly considering selling these for G.Skill Tridents since it seems like those nearly always get top results.Got the new bios, and results in terms of reaching higher speeds seem pretty much the same. Loosening up timings, increasing DRAM, NB and ProcODT voltage, I still can't get passed 2667 on these.


You never stated what the rated speed and timings are. You never stated the memory capacity of each dimm. Are they 8GB dimms or 16 GB? if they are 16GB each they are dual ranked and that is why they are not yet able to run at 3200mhz.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You never stated what the rated speed and timings are. You never stated the memory capacity of each dimm. Are they 8GB dimms or 16 GB? if they are 16GB each they are dual ranked and that is why they are not yet able to run at 3200mhz.


Sorry bout that, they are indeed two 8GB dimms rated at 3200 at 16-18-18-36 timings.

Looking at Aida they do appear to be dual ranked, at least I think that's what the "2" implies, so it seems like that's the main reason?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*
> 
> Sorry bout that, they are indeed two 8GB dimms rated at 3200 at 16-18-18-36 timings.
> 
> Looking at Aida they do appear to be dual ranked, at least I think that's what the "2" implies, so it seems like that's the main reason?


The cas latency timings prove that these are NOT B-die chips as you stated. B die chips for 3200mhz would have timings of 14-14-14-34. That is a reason you are having compatibility issues reaching 3200mhz.
In about 2 weeks the AMD sponsored bios update for all motherboards based on Agesa code 1.06 will be released. Then your memory will likely be able to boot up at 3200mhz.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You never stated what the rated speed and timings are. You never stated the memory capacity of each dimm. Are they 8GB dimms or 16 GB? if they are 16GB each they are dual ranked and that is why they are not yet able to run at 3200mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that, they are indeed two 8GB dimms rated at 3200 at 16-18-18-36 timings.
> 
> Looking at Aida they do appear to be dual ranked, at least I think that's what the "2" implies, so it seems like that's the main reason?
Click to expand...

Those should be hynix. I can try to help post bios screens please.

Fyi the agesa code isn't boosting performance, but loosening the timings that we can't access. Just food for thought


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Oh.. interesting.

I have 2x8 Dominator Platinums (CMD16GX4M2B3200C16), version 4.24. Couldn't really find results online of the ICs used, so I used SIV64X, which, in SPD Details, shows the DRAM Manufacturer's ID as Samsung. Are these the same thing?

Also, is the slightly new 160 bios not the AGESA code update? When first seeing it I was sorta under the impression it was.

Regardless, here are the screens.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*
> 
> Oh.. interesting.
> 
> I have 2x8 Dominator Platinums (CMD16GX4M2B3200C16), version 4.24. Couldn't really find results online of the ICs used, so I used SIV64X, which, in SPD Details, shows the DRAM Manufacturer's ID as Samsung. Are these the same thing?
> 
> Also, is the slightly new 160 bios not the AGESA code update? When first seeing it I was sorta under the impression it was.
> 
> Regardless, here are the screens.


First Dominator with cas16 maybe Samsung but it is definitely not B-die so getting up to 3200mhz will require you to wait 2 weeks. The 1.60 bios that we are both on is not the 1.06 Agesa code. HWinfo64 indicates it is Agesa 1.04a, which is old code.


----------



## Mega Man

this may be accurate, theres a few different chips samsung has out, e-die is one but i dont have all the names memorized but they are not b-die !

be careful with your CPU/NB voltage ( read SOC ) your voltage is fine, but it may be excessive and sometimes excessive may have negative effects, you will have to play with this to find out )

make sure to set DRAM CH_A/B rvef voltage to 1/2 ( rounded up to the hundredths ) of dram voltage !

( there are 2, channel a and b )

lastly i always include a little extra voltgae ( IE 1.36 volts for dram ) to compensate for vdroop, but you dont have to .....

you would have to find the video of the amd guy- but iirc you can try ohms form 40-80., HOWEVER I WOULD VERIFY that as he hints you can cause perm damage if you set it too high


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this may be accurate, theres a few different chips samsung has out, e-die is one but i dont have all the names memorized but they are not b-die !
> 
> be careful with your CPU/NB voltage ( read SOC ) your voltage is fine, but it may be excessive and sometimes excessive may have negative effects, you will have to play with this to find out )
> 
> make sure to set DRAM CH_A/B rvef voltage to 1/2 ( rounded up to the hundredths ) of dram voltage !
> 
> ( there are 2, channel a and b )
> 
> lastly i always include a little extra voltgae ( IE 1.36 volts for dram ) to compensate for vdroop, but you dont have to .....
> 
> you would have to find the video of the amd guy- but iirc you can try ohms form 40-80., HOWEVER I WOULD VERIFY that as he hints you can cause perm damage if you set it too high


There is also a setting in Advanced dram configuration that gives you an option to raise the ohms. I believe it is recommended to set it somewhere between 40 and 60 ohms.


----------



## djgromo

Quick question: do you have problems with command center freezing? I tried to install it multiple times and it always freezes as soon as i click icon to start the program itself. Is there any program that will allow me to adjust fan curves from the Windows? I plan to use H110i with custom 120 fans that run via splitter and need to tweak rpm. I would rather not use corsair link because of limited USB2headers on this motherboard.


----------



## Rashkae

My sticks are G.Skill 3000 2x16 Samsung dual-rank.

F4-3000C15D-32GTZ

Will be glad if I can get these to 2933 at least lol


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgromo*
> 
> Quick question: do you have problems with command center freezing? I tried to install it multiple times and it always freezes as soon as i click icon to start the program itself. Is there any program that will allow me to adjust fan curves from the Windows? I plan to use H110i with custom 120 fans that run via splitter and need to tweak rpm. I would rather not use corsair link because of limited USB2headers on this motherboard.


I strongly suggest you use the bios to set fan speeds and profiles. I have never found a software that is fully stable to confgure fans or bios. I know the temptation for convenience but it is a reality.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this may be accurate, theres a few different chips samsung has out, e-die is one but i dont have all the names memorized but they are not b-die !
> 
> be careful with your CPU/NB voltage ( read SOC ) your voltage is fine, but it may be excessive and sometimes excessive may have negative effects, you will have to play with this to find out )
> 
> make sure to set DRAM CH_A/B rvef voltage to 1/2 ( rounded up to the hundredths ) of dram voltage !
> 
> ( there are 2, channel a and b )
> 
> lastly i always include a little extra voltgae ( IE 1.36 volts for dram ) to compensate for vdroop, but you dont have to .....
> 
> you would have to find the video of the amd guy- but iirc you can try ohms form 40-80., HOWEVER I WOULD VERIFY that as he hints you can cause perm damage if you set it too high


I tried thos channel A/B voltage settings.Did not help. Interesting that if your dram voltage is 1.36 volts and youset A and B channel voltage to.68 volts it is well into the red zone .I wonder if it is safe??


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgromo*
> 
> Quick question: do you have problems with command center freezing? I tried to install it multiple times and it always freezes as soon as i click icon to start the program itself. Is there any program that will allow me to adjust fan curves from the Windows? I plan to use H110i with custom 120 fans that run via splitter and need to tweak rpm. I would rather not use corsair link because of limited USB2headers on this motherboard.


From what I have seen it will if amd master is running
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgromo*
> 
> Quick question: do you have problems with command center freezing? I tried to install it multiple times and it always freezes as soon as i click icon to start the program itself. Is there any program that will allow me to adjust fan curves from the Windows? I plan to use H110i with custom 120 fans that run via splitter and need to tweak rpm. I would rather not use corsair link because of limited USB2headers on this motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly suggest you use the bios to set fan speeds and profiles. I have never found a software that is fully stable to confgure fans or bios. I know the temptation for convenience but it is a reality.
Click to expand...

I while heartedly agree, that is why I love the aquaero. One fan controller, independent cpu controlling fans, near infinite control.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this may be accurate, theres a few different chips samsung has out, e-die is one but i dont have all the names memorized but they are not b-die !
> 
> be careful with your CPU/NB voltage ( read SOC ) your voltage is fine, but it may be excessive and sometimes excessive may have negative effects, you will have to play with this to find out )
> 
> make sure to set DRAM CH_A/B rvef voltage to 1/2 ( rounded up to the hundredths ) of dram voltage !
> 
> ( there are 2, channel a and b )
> 
> lastly i always include a little extra voltgae ( IE 1.36 volts for dram ) to compensate for vdroop, but you dont have to .....
> 
> you would have to find the video of the amd guy- but iirc you can try ohms form 40-80., HOWEVER I WOULD VERIFY that as he hints you can cause perm damage if you set it too high
> 
> 
> 
> I tried thos channel A/B voltage settings.Did not help. Interesting that if your dram voltage is 1.36 volts and youset A and B channel voltage to.68 volts it is well into the red zone .I wonder if it is safe??
Click to expand...

I never worry about that, aios can make that red at what ever voltage they want that is what that voltage is supposed to be, from my research, 1/2 dram voltage. Honestly though my current sampling is much smart then my vish so it is possible. Also I (nor anyone ) has all the answers for ryzen. It's new. That said it ime seems to be very similar.

Again brute force won't always work. Just ramming soc (cpu/nb) to 1.1 may hurt rather then help.

Some team likes 1.35 and hated 1.4, others are fine at all voltage.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rashkae*
> 
> My sticks are G.Skill 3000 2x16 Samsung dual-rank.
> 
> F4-3000C15D-32GTZ
> 
> Will be glad if I can get these to 2933 at least lol


Mine are F4-3200C15D-32gtz Fastest I can get them is 2667C14, although, I think there's room to tighten the timings some, I had them at 2400C12 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> From what I have seen it will if amd master is running
> I while heartedly agree, that is why I love the aquaero. One fan controller, independent cpu controlling fans, near infinite control.
> I never worry about that, aios can make that red at what ever voltage they want that is what that voltage is supposed to be, from my research, 1/2 dram voltage. Honestly though my current sampling is much smart then my vish so it is possible. Also I (nor anyone ) has all the answers for ryzen. It's new. That said it ime seems to be very similar.
> 
> Again brute force won't always work. Just ramming soc (cpu/nb) to 1.1 may hurt rather then help.
> 
> Some team likes 1.35 and hated 1.4, others are fine at all voltage.


You are so right on the IMC. It varies so much from one chip to the next. For the love of me, I do not understand why they can't get a little consistency with it. it would simplify our lives. I can live with the fact that their are variations in overclocking.But the IMC should be more consistent . It seems to be like a genetic weakness in AMD's designs.The IMC is always the weak link. By the way you may have noticed that the space bar on my keyboard is defective. I have a DAS keyboard in shipment and I will be greatly relieved when it arrives.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*
> 
> Oh.. interesting.
> 
> I have 2x8 Dominator Platinums (CMD16GX4M2B3200C16), version 4.24. Couldn't really find results online of the ICs used, so I used SIV64X, which, in SPD Details, shows the DRAM Manufacturer's ID as Samsung. Are these the same thing?
> 
> Also, is the slightly new 160 bios not the AGESA code update? When first seeing it I was sorta under the impression it was.
> ]


Run this program: http://www.softnology.biz/files.html

It should identify the ICs used.

I've also got a DR kit of Corsair Vengeance LED that is 3200 16-18-18-39, they are Samsung E-Die

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this may be accurate, theres a few different chips samsung has out, e-die is one but i dont have all the names memorized but they are not b-die !


Adding you in because it's a program you might find useful








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Mine are F4-3200C15D-32gtz Fastest I can get them is 2667C14, although, I think there's room to tighten the timings some, I had them at 2400C12 a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> You made three errors when you purchased your ram First, you never bothered to check the compatibility list, second you bought 16GB dimms which are automatically dual ranked, third on top of that you bought CL15 which is an odd number. Ryzen wants even number cas latency. You obviously did zero research. Now to be honest I bought two 16GB G.Skill dimms in a kit, but at least I had the sense to buy the lowest cas latency available for ddr4 3200 which is 14. I sold the kit and bought 2 G.Skill Flare-X memory kits which are Ryzen certified memory. Two dimms run at 3200 as rated cl14-14-14-34. I bought an extra kit on the hope they will up the current 2667mhz for 4 dimms to 2933 or 3200mhz if very fortunate. We will see in about 2 weeks time when new bioses based on Agesa code 1.06 are released for all the AM4 motherboards.
Click to expand...

Don't be that guy, alot of people are switching to Ryzen from another platform and are carrying over their memory, doesn't hurt to ask the question first before jumping down peoples throats


----------



## cssorkinman

I think it's important to realize that the makers of ram have pretty much ignored AMD for a long time - the standards are set using the "other guy" and that has led to a lot of problems stabilizing ram on AMD systems all the way back to DDR2.

It was bad enough during the Phenom years ( lost track of how many times I had to tell guys to bump voltage to 1.65 on ddr3 ) but the Ryzen platform brought even more opportunities for problems.

Go easy, things will get better.


----------



## Mega Man

to make people feel better..... spidermans girl !!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> to make people feel better..... spidermans girl !!


Mega I am seeing a new side to you!!! Should we give you a new moniker: Wild Man
My new DAS keyboard arrives later today,no more missed spaces on my messages!! hooray


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> From what I have seen it will if amd master is running
> I while heartedly agree, that is why I love the aquaero. One fan controller, independent cpu controlling fans, near infinite control.
> I never worry about that, aios can make that red at what ever voltage they want that is what that voltage is supposed to be, from my research, 1/2 dram voltage. Honestly though my current sampling is much smart then my vish so it is possible. Also I (nor anyone ) has all the answers for ryzen. It's new. That said it ime seems to be very similar.
> 
> Again brute force won't always work. Just ramming soc (cpu/nb) to 1.1 may hurt rather then help.
> 
> Some team likes 1.35 and hated 1.4, others are fine at all voltage.


About fan controllers.My ThermalTake Core V71 case has a fan controller that I ignored. I assume it is not for PWM fans, but perhaps I will give the manual a glance.


----------



## Hefny

I think we are helping eachother a lot and debating a lot as well. We forgot that this is a beautiful motherboard, and sure we have created pretty builds. Let us share some pics of our rigs over the weekend


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> I think we are helping eachother a lot and debating a lot as well. We forgot that this is a beautiful motherboard, and sure we have created pretty builds. Let us share some pics of our rigs over the weekend


Give me a week or so, waiting for the CPU and GPU to come in for mine, Case and fans only got here a few days ago


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> I think we are helping eachother a lot and debating a lot as well. We forgot that this is a beautiful motherboard, and sure we have created pretty builds. Let us share some pics of our rigs over the weekend


"Bridge 4"















Still a work in progress.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> "Bridge 4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress.


That's a cool one! Are you overclocking with this passive heatsink?


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> That's a cool one! Are you overclocking with this passive heatsink?


Yes. Its not passive though, there is 1 fan beneath the heatsink. I have a 1700 and my daily clock is 3.8. And 4.1 for benchmarks.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Yes. Its not passive though, there is 1 fan beneath the heatsink. I have a 1700 and my daily clock is 3.8. And 4.1 for benchmarks.


Wicked


----------



## djgromo

I tried to fit H110i there but no luck. I need to find a decent air cooler but it will mess my design. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Mega Man

I refuse pics till the monoblock is out, or I buy a block that is am4 compatible....

My build will be a while. No longer can I use alphacool rads so I gotta buy me 12-18 480s from someone else... now to decide who....

Really tempted for a.c. copper fin ams rads


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I refuse pics till the monoblock is out, or I buy a block that is am4 compatible....
> 
> My build will be a while. No longer can I use alphacool rads so I gotta buy me 12-18 480s from someone else... now to decide who....
> 
> Really tempted for a.c. copper fin ams rads


What is wrong with alphacool radiators??? Alphacool has am4 brackets can't figure what happened to you.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> Haven't you tried to make is run faster than 2933 yet?
> Your earlier post prompted me to consider the Titanium for my upgrade at the end of the month.


Yes, I have tried faster, and sometimes it will POST sometimes it won't at higher rates, but lower CL I can go. Right now it's at CL13 24/7 stable. Like I said, I have no worries that it will run at 3200 when they get the codes right. And just my two cents, of all the boards I've owned in the past from every major manufacturer, the Titanium is the only board now that feels like a premium board to me. Even above and beyond the Sabertooths which were my favorite before this. Not a ton of bells and whistles, but man is it well put together/thought out, and they're adding stuff constantly to the bells and whistles areas. Just a matter of time and it will be a full fledged force to be reconned with.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I was harsh with my comments and I do apologize to you and all others who were offended. Yesterday was one of my worst days in months. Everything that could go wrong did go wrong.I had no right to take it out on you. Let's move on and establish a better rapore.


It's all good man, we all have bad days, I understand. When I first started messing with computers DDR was DDR it all worked, and because most people didn't have enough with it, we always said it was the one thing you could do to your computer to make it faster, it just made everything faster. Even with DDR2 it was fine to mix and match for normal people the speeds and latencies, the computer would just find a happy spot. About a month ago I told a guy that DDR3 was DDR 3 and that any DDR3 should work, and a G.Skill rep told me/him that new DDR3 was all double sided and wouldn't work on older systems, told him to try eBay and just get lucky because everyone changed manufacturing but didn't change kit names so you had no idea what you were getting, more over, he said that they changed every different SKU at different times so there wasn't even a manufacturing date to go by unless you had a specific model. I was amazed that DDR3 was such a loose commodity, I thought that if it was labeled DDR3 it had to meet certain specifications that made sure it worked (even at lower frequencies) in DDR3 slots. Just not so with the faster RAM I guess. Even with DDR3 I always ran mixed kits and had good luck, but when giving advise on Toms I always recommend getting QVL/dedicated kits over mixing, for the common it's better to sell a minor piece and get something guaranteed to run.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgromo*
> 
> I tried to fit H110i there but no luck. I need to find a decent air cooler but it will mess my design. Decisions, decisions...


That's a bright and clean build. What fans are those? And what kind of air cooler are you looking for? Take a look at the Cryorig Air coolers, they may be a good match for your build.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I refuse pics till the monoblock is out, or I buy a block that is am4 compatible....
> 
> My build will be a while. No longer can I use alphacool rads so I gotta buy me 12-18 480s from someone else... now to decide who....
> 
> Really tempted for a.c. copper fin ams rads
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with alphacool radiators??? Alphacool has am4 brackets can't figure what happened to you.
Click to expand...

Nothing happened, I have always been like this. People don't tend to see out, for various reasons.

That said here is why I won't buy alphacool

(On mobile will edit later for a better look. )

Alphacool pump VPP755 review of noise issues
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624192/alphacool-pump-vpp755-review-of-noise-issues#post_25873106
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> Haven't you tried to make is run faster than 2933 yet?
> Your earlier post prompted me to consider the Titanium for my upgrade at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have tried faster, and sometimes it will POST sometimes it won't at higher rates, but lower CL I can go. Right now it's at CL13 24/7 stable. Like I said, I have no worries that it will run at 3200 when they get the codes right. And just my two cents, of all the boards I've owned in the past from every major manufacturer, the Titanium is the only board now that feels like a premium board to me. Even above and beyond the Sabertooths which were my favorite before this. Not a ton of bells and whistles, but man is it well put together/thought out, and they're adding stuff constantly to the bells and whistles areas. Just a matter of time and it will be a full fledged force to be reconned with.
Click to expand...

Maybe the Intel saberkittys are worse idk but am3 version is beyond rock solid. Also so are all the rog boards I own. Am3, 1150, 1151, 2011, soon am4 (hopefully the lga equivalent of it, for the 16 core version)

Gigs ud7 (am3) is a great board but was not supported add I feel they should be.

Please note by am3 I mean am3+


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Nothing happened, I have always been like this. People don't tend to see out, for various reasons.
> 
> That said here is why I won't buy alphacool
> 
> (On mobile will edit later for a better look. )
> 
> Alphacool pump VPP755 review of noise issues
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624192/alphacool-pump-vpp755-review-of-noise-issues#post_25873106
> Maybe the Intel saberkittys are worse idk but am3 version is beyond rock solid. Also so are all the rog boards I own. Am3, 1150, 1151, 2011, soon am4 (hopefully the lga equivalent of it, for the 16 core version)
> 
> Gigs ud7 (am3) is a great board but was not supported add I feel they should be.
> 
> Please note by am3 I mean am3+


The Sabertooths are solid, but this feels more solid, it's kinda hard to explain, like they used material in the PCB that's less prone to flexing I guess, but again, it's just the feel. The last Sabertooth I had was the Z170, and it's got the thermal armor which helps rigidity, but man, this MSI really feels premium, which isn't to say the others aren't, but when you take the board out of the box, that initial impression is what I'm talking about. All things equal though, if they had a Sabertooth available for the AM4, I would have went with that. Oh ya, and the Sabertooths are notoriously very very bad at overclocking RAM, everything else you can OC the crap out of, but RAM, if it's not XMP rated, you're not gonna get much more out of it, even if you could on a ROG board. It's not the settings, you *can* try to overclock it, it just isn't very good at running it faster. YMMV on those. So far, I love this MSI board, and I'm not 100% sure why. OC is kinda chip dependent from what I hear, the RAM doesn't run right, and I bought a kit of QVL 3200 that wasn't stable in it at 3200, which is going back to G.Skill, which is why I'm running my 32Gb kit again. But just the feel of everything when windows is up and running. Takes forever to boot, I hear because of compatibility with my Samsung 960 EVO M.2 drive, but that should be solved given some time. With all it's faults, this is my favorite board so far, definitely the most fun I've had with a system in years.


----------



## djgromo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> That's a bright and clean build. What fans are those? And what kind of air cooler are you looking for? Take a look at the Cryorig Air coolers, they may be a good match for your build.


Thanks. Those are Enermax Cluster Advance. Each one has a button to turn off the lights and a 3-way switch to modify max rpm range. Before buying Corsair I was thinking about Noctua NH-D15 SE AM4 because of performance, quality and AM4 out of the box. Problem is that i would need to swap the fans and the towers itself are so enormous that it will hide most of the board. Cryorig cooler looks great, problem is that so far i haven't found one with mounting bracket included already so i would need to buy one (cooler) and hope that Cryorigh itself send me one. It could took weeks. Other than that their Universal line (with white tops) would be awesome. Performance is very good and they are not that expensive.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Nothing happened, I have always been like this. People don't tend to see out, for various reasons.
> 
> That said here is why I won't buy alphacool
> 
> (On mobile will edit later for a better look. )
> 
> Alphacool pump VPP755 review of noise issues
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624192/alphacool-pump-vpp755-review-of-noise-issues#post_25873106
> Maybe the Intel saberkittys are worse idk but am3 version is beyond rock solid. Also so are all the rog boards I own. Am3, 1150, 1151, 2011, soon am4 (hopefully the lga equivalent of it, for the 16 core version)
> 
> Gigs ud7 (am3) is a great board but was not supported add I feel they should be.
> 
> Please note by am3 I mean am3+


I see. Noisy pumps are so disheartening.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> The Sabertooths are solid, but this feels more solid, it's kinda hard to explain, like they used material in the PCB that's less prone to flexing I guess, but again, it's just the feel. The last Sabertooth I had was the Z170, and it's got the thermal armor which helps rigidity, but man, this MSI really feels premium, which isn't to say the others aren't, but when you take the board out of the box, that initial impression is what I'm talking about. All things equal though, if they had a Sabertooth available for the AM4, I would have went with that. Oh ya, and the Sabertooths are notoriously very very bad at overclocking RAM, everything else you can OC the crap out of, but RAM, if it's not XMP rated, you're not gonna get much more out of it, even if you could on a ROG board. It's not the settings, you *can* try to overclock it, it just isn't very good at running it faster. YMMV on those. So far, I love this MSI board, and I'm not 100% sure why. OC is kinda chip dependent from what I hear, the RAM doesn't run right, and I bought a kit of QVL 3200 that wasn't stable in it at 3200, which is going back to G.Skill, which is why I'm running my 32Gb kit again. But just the feel of everything when windows is up and running. Takes forever to boot, I hear because of compatibility with my Samsung 960 EVO M.2 drive, but that should be solved given some time. With all it's faults, this is my favorite board so far, definitely the most fun I've had with a system in years.


I have the Samsung 960 EVO drive. I boot in 15 to 16 seconds without using fast boot.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> It's all good man, we all have bad days, I understand. When I first started messing with computers DDR was DDR it all worked, and because most people didn't have enough with it, we always said it was the one thing you could do to your computer to make it faster, it just made everything faster. Even with DDR2 it was fine to mix and match for normal people the speeds and latencies, the computer would just find a happy spot. About a month ago I told a guy that DDR3 was DDR 3 and that any DDR3 should work, and a G.Skill rep told me/him that new DDR3 was all double sided and wouldn't work on older systems, told him to try eBay and just get lucky because everyone changed manufacturing but didn't change kit names so you had no idea what you were getting, more over, he said that they changed every different SKU at different times so there wasn't even a manufacturing date to go by unless you had a specific model. I was amazed that DDR3 was such a loose commodity, I thought that if it was labeled DDR3 it had to meet certain specifications that made sure it worked (even at lower frequencies) in DDR3 slots. Just not so with the faster RAM I guess. Even with DDR3 I always ran mixed kits and had good luck, but when giving advise on Toms I always recommend getting QVL/dedicated kits over mixing, for the common it's better to sell a minor piece and get something guaranteed to run.


I no longer habitat Toms. They are owned by a large corporate marketing firm that has major contracts with Intel. They profess they have a firewall between Toms decision on reviews and moderating and their marketing business. That is a big lie. They constently recommend Intel chps without giving Ryzen as an alternative. Their reviews of Ryzen always throw innuendo and barbs to build a negative image. Their moderators give full reign to guys like Juanrga who completely distort anything about Ryzen and when one points out the bias and why they are wrong, the moderators come down on you like a ton of bricks.I was banned from Toms for questioning whether Juanrga was an Intel employee or if he owned Intel stock because of his negativity and bias. Mind you it was a question not an accusation. Then in their public statement to others on the forum the moderators lied saying I was using derogatory language and this forum is family oriented. I never used any foul language. They were on a mission to suppress criticism of their star AMD hater and his misrepresentations.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I no longer habitat Toms. They are owned by a large corporate marketing firm that has major contracts with Intel. The profess they have a furewall between Toms decision on reviews and moderating and their marketing business. That is a big lie. They constently recommend Intel chps without giving Ryzen as an alternative. Their reviews of Ryzen alwaus throw innuendo and barbs to build a negative image. Their moderators give full reign to guys like Juanrga who completely didtort anything about Ryzen and when one p oints out the bias and why they are wrong, the moderators come down on you like a ton of bricks.I was banned from Toms for questioning whether Juanrga was an Intel employee or if he iwned Intel stock becuase of his negativityand bias. Mind you it was a question not an accusation. Then in their oublic statement to others on the forum the moderators lied saying I was using derogatory language and this forum is family oriented. I never used any foul language. They were on a misssion to suppress criticism of their star AMD hater and his misrepresentations.


That sucks. Toms has gone downhill in the last 20 years or so, but I been reading there for a while for news and such, I don't pay any attention to their reviews, like you say, they're biased, and they rarely review anything I would ever use. I frequent the forum there and help people out when no one else is replying and i follow the threads that cover fields I don't know much about to learn for others in the future.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have the Samsung 960 EVO drive. I boot in 15 to 16 seconds without using fast boot.


That's awesome Os, is there anything I should be doing in the bios for it, I haven't really looked past overclocking RAM and CPU settings. Mine might take that long, I am on a lot of drugs, seems to take forever though. All I have is RAM, CPU, M.2, Video Card. NAS shouldn't affect boot times... Ton of USB peripherals, maybe that eats at it?


----------



## lyntonbell

Guys, much on here about RAM compatibility. Based on the below WCCF post, when someone achieves success with these kinds of higher frequencies can you please share here? I'm waiting for this to be sorted out and for it to be easy to achieve with for example A-XMP before I invest in AM4/Ryzen. Thanks:
http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-memory-support-to-be-expanded-with-upcoming-microcode-update/?utm_source=wccftech&utm_medium=related
https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/am4_motherboards_will_soon_be_receiving_a_new_agesa_microcode_update/1


----------



## javamocha

just RMA the board....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyntonbell*
> 
> Guys, much on here about RAM compatibility. Based on the below WCCF post, when someone achieves success with these kinds of higher frequencies can you please share here? I'm waiting for this to be sorted out and for it to be easy to achieve with for example A-XMP before I invest in AM4/Ryzen. Thanks:
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-memory-support-to-be-expanded-with-upcoming-microcode-update/?utm_source=wccftech&utm_medium=related
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/am4_motherboards_will_soon_be_receiving_a_new_agesa_microcode_update/1


well, after i RMA my board, and update the BIOS to version 1.6, my RAM kit goes up to 2667 Mhz, with a-xmp 1 easily, which never happen before the BIOS update. I hope the new update can make my RAM kit go full speed....CMIIW


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Nothing happened, I have always been like this. People don't tend to see out, for various reasons.
> 
> That said here is why I won't buy alphacool
> 
> (On mobile will edit later for a better look. )
> 
> Alphacool pump VPP755 review of noise issues
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624192/alphacool-pump-vpp755-review-of-noise-issues#post_25873106
> Maybe the Intel saberkittys are worse idk but am3 version is beyond rock solid. Also so are all the rog boards I own. Am3, 1150, 1151, 2011, soon am4 (hopefully the lga equivalent of it, for the 16 core version)
> 
> Gigs ud7 (am3) is a great board but was not supported add I feel they should be.
> 
> Please note by am3 I mean am3+
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Noisy pumps are so disheartening.
Click to expand...

I don't care about that, the crappy attitude they had toward it.... pathetic.. they blamed users, threw other brands under the bus, ect
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> Haven't you tried to make is run faster than 2933 yet?
> Your earlier post prompted me to consider the Titanium for my upgrade at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have tried faster, and sometimes it will POST sometimes it won't at higher rates, but lower CL I can go. Right now it's at CL13 24/7 stable. Like I said, I have no worries that it will run at 3200 when they get the codes right. And just my two cents, of all the boards I've owned in the past from every major manufacturer, the Titanium is the only board now that feels like a premium board to me. Even above and beyond the Sabertooths which were my favorite before this. Not a ton of bells and whistles, but man is it well put together/thought out, and they're adding stuff constantly to the bells and whistles areas. Just a matter of time and it will be a full fledged force to be reconned with.
Click to expand...

Maybe the Intel saberkittys are worse idk but am3 version is beyond rock solid. Also do are all the rig boards I own.

Gigs ud7 (am3) is a great board but was not supported add I feel they should be.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> That's awesome Os, is there anything I should be doing in the bios for it, I haven't really looked past overclocking RAM and CPU settings. Mine might take that long, I am on a lot of drugs, seems to take forever though. All I have is RAM, CPU, M.2, Video Card. NAS shouldn't affect boot times... Ton of USB peripherals, maybe that eats at it?


Do you have windows whql support enabled in the bios? That is the only thing I can think of. By the way you should also download from Samsung's web site. their driver. It is a lot faster than the windows driver.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Gigs ud7 (am3) is a great board but was not supported add I feel they should be.


Yes that was a rock solid board and I had given serious consideration to getting one. Hopefully the next generation of Ryzen boards will have a slightly upgraded chip set and Zen+ will will take a b it higher speed memory without hiccups. and a few more pci e 3.0 lanes.. Things are getting better every month with Ryzen and I do believe AMD has turn the corner with their management and finances so they can sustain the rate of disruption they have caused in the cpu and graphics market. No way I can jump on the threadripper bandwagon. I invested just under $2000 for this Ryzen build including my soon to come Vega purchase. I have to leave money in the bank for Medicare Part B and Supplemental Medicare Advantage for the next 15-20 years for my wife and me. She will be retiring in a about a year, That is if Donald Drumph, the Kluxer, doesn't gut Medicare and social security like he is doing to medicaid and 101 other things.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Do you have windows whql support enabled in the bios? That is the only thing I can think of. By the way you should also download from Samsung's web site. their driver. It is a lot faster than the windows driver.


I'm gonna have to check on both of those. I didn't intentionally change a setting resembling that in the bios, and my driver is Samsung, but it's from way before Ryzen, some one told me that they didn't fresh install win 10 the last time they changed motherboards and it didn't impact it too badly, just some cleanup, so I was testing that myself. Will check and report back.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Do you have windows whql support enabled in the bios? That is the only thing I can think of. By the way you should also download from Samsung's web site. their driver. It is a lot faster than the windows driver.


K, found the spot in bios to check windows whql support, it was off, so I tried it on and it seems to add about 4 seconds or so to the boot time, boot time was about 35 seconds with it enabled. That's not to get into windows, that's to get through POST. I have windows setup to give me a timer and a menu so I can choose safe boot. I change GPUs frequently, plus I test lotsa hardware for people, anyway. 30 seconds to get to that selection screen, once there, windows boots pretty quickly. Also, updated my Samsung NVMe Driver to 2.2 from 2.1. Course, NVMe is so fast it's hard to tell when it's not up to speed when you're not benching it.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgromo*
> 
> I tried to fit H110i there but no luck. I need to find a decent air cooler but it will mess my design. Decisions, decisions...


What about the Arctic The Liquid Freezer 360? Or the new Fractal Design Celsius S36...
You can install the rad behind your lovely Enermax fans.
Best air cooler would be Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4, in my opinion.
But the fans' colors are horrible!


----------



## djgromo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> What about the Arctic The Liquid Freezer 360? Or the new Fractal Design Celsius S36...
> You can install the rad behind your lovely Enermax fans.
> Best air cooler would be Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4, in my opinion.
> But the fans' colors are horrible!


The way i look at this: I don't want to destroy the look of my 3x 140mm fans at the side so to mount them there properly i would need something like a 280mm or 420mm rad. If i will put 360 there mounting holes would not align. The tubes would also need to be extra flexible to close the window. If i will buy 360 and put it at the bottom the tubes would need to be really long to reach the CPU and mount properly. The arctic liquid freezer looks cool but i am afraid that the tubes are too short (325mm). That and it do not have AM4 mounting brackets inside the box. Fractal Design Celsius on the other hand looks good, is equipped with AM4 brackets and tubes are pretty long (400mm). I don't know when they will start selling this in my country but i think that it may be the way to go (at least in the future). If i will go with air coolers i think that enormous tower designs will mess the look i am going for (clean with a lot of white space). With Noctua i would need to replace fans for sure. Cryorig Universal line gets white tops and are decently priced but their coolers are not equipped with AM4 bracket (at least not out of the box yet). So i think that best way for now will be selling H110i and see when Fractal Celsius will be available to buy. As a side note i think that this stock 1700 cooler with white color light looks neat


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgromo*
> 
> As a side note i think that this stock 1700 cooler with white color light looks neat


so cool

Yes, your build looks so cool alright


----------



## Hefny

Guys, here's my review of the Ryzen 7 1700, featuring the Titanium board.
http://www.overclock.net/products/amd-yd1700bbaebox-ryzen-7-1700-processor-with-wraith-spire-led-cooler/reviews/7561


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Guys, here's my review of the Ryzen 7 1700, featuring the Titanium board.
> http://www.overclock.net/products/amd-yd1700bbaebox-ryzen-7-1700-processor-with-wraith-spire-led-cooler/reviews/7561


Thanks for the review


----------



## djgromo

Today i received something unusual. MSI send me a mouse, a mousepad and a RGB LED strip. I have forgotten that i applied to get some swag after buying Titanium. Pretty cool. I was hoping to get a cooler but it will do


----------



## Mega Man

How did you do that...


----------



## djgromo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> How did you do that...


I was checking if there was a new bios for my motherboard and i saw a banner on MSI site with marketing campaign. I entered, filled shipping address, provided receipt of purchase and after few weeks i got a package. Some promotions are time limited like 1-30 May. In my case the campaign started few days after my purchase so in theory i shouldn't be eligible but they send it anyway.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgromo*
> 
> coolers are not equipped with AM4 bracket (at least not out of the box yet).


Guys FYI, NZXT's Kraken, many Corsair H coolers and Arctic's Liquid are all Asetek liquid coolers, and Asetek is supplying them with the AM4 retention brakets.
So pick the cheapest, if you are planning to buy a new cooler or use an old one.


----------



## Mega Man

More over that is a great reason not to buy them.
Please don't feed the patent trolling


----------



## djgromo

Well i just want to buy one thing that works out of the box. I don't wan't the hurdle of contacting manufacturer to send me one and wait few weeks for that. Compatibility of retention brackets between Asetek coolers is a good thing that you can swap them out. Other people who do not have AIO coolers probably would prefer something that is already compatible.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgromo*
> 
> Well i just want to buy one thing that works out of the box. I don't wan't the hurdle of contacting manufacturer to send me one and wait few weeks for that. Compatibility of retention brackets between Asetek coolers is a good thing that you can swap them out. Other people who do not have AIO coolers probably would prefer something that is already compatible.


Alphacool, Swiftech, and EK all manufacture AIO coolers with high quality pumpscand radiators. Asetek makes only garbage. For $30 to $40 dollars more you get a cooler with far greater performance and will last foryears longer and can be customized IF you want to later expand it.


----------



## os2wiz

News Flash! According to a moderator on MSI Forums, MSI bios development team is in heavy testing mode now for their latest bioses. To me that means at very least by Wednesday or Thursday we will have some beta bios releases for all the MSI am4 boards. Elnor on the CH6 overclocking thread just gave hotlinks last night for 2 beta bios releases for CH6 that allow 4dimm setups of Samsung b-die to run at 3200mhz, allow two 16gb dimms to run at3200mhz and improvement of Hynix based dimms as well. SDo all those goodies will also be available to Titanium and other MSI board owners very soon as well.


----------



## musclepig

Wohoo! Guess I'm a bit late to the party. Just got my parts on Friday and put them together. I must say all the talk of early platform, teething trouble, and so forth seem a bit exaggerated. First boot I go into the BIOS and put A-XMP to 3200 and off I went. Both Windows and Linux booted up without reinstall, which I had not expected!

Loving the Ryzen Master software. Set 3,[email protected],35V and haven't had a single lockup in any of my games. With only two case fans, stock cooler, and a non-blower style graphics card (1070) the temps are fine too at around 60 after a few hours gaming. It's even mroe silent than my old custom loop 2500k/780SLI !!!

Only disappointment so far is it runs WoW worse than my old setup







Guess 10+ year old games don't do multithread very well.


----------



## Mega Man

correction. blizzard does not do multithreaded well... they are using something like a 15 year old engine.... with so many bandaids it looks like this



in other news i was trying to get 4ghz stable ( ** IBTAVX stable. ) and so i was close, had to leave. so i bumped it down to 3.9 and it was stable.

so please note this is not the min voltage needed for 3.9


i closed the stable box..... sorry !

but one more bump of LLC ( will probably turn it down and up vcore-- ) i got 4 ghz stable ( pic in a sec i am not on the ryzen pc.- again ibt-axv ) - went back to stock. but nice ot know i can, if i want - when i get the monoblock...... ( on a 212x )


----------



## musclepig

Does anyone else's CPU utilization look like this when having Ryzen Master open?


----------



## Mega Man

Yes, and I will say it again. Don't use software, oc in bios!


----------



## musclepig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yes, and I will say it again. Don't use software, oc in bios!


Any non-subjective reason why? The one core cpu utilization aside (just don't leave it open), it works very well for my modest overclock. I've always used the BIOS to overclock. I hate the overly skinned apps some of the manufacturers have. Ryzen Master however is clean and smooth and works just fine.


----------



## Mega Man

Software is still software.

You should never trust fan management or overclocking to software.

What if it fails. What if it adds more collage then it should. What if it fails later when your not watching.

What of your oc is not stable and it slowly corrupted the software and it turns your 1.xx to 1.67?

There is a reason its been siad since the beginning


----------



## IceT

Two questions i have are.

Is anyone esle having issues with disconnected things (like a headset or mouse) on USB? like its turning it off? I have disabled usb powering off and I am running it on the high power plan.

Any ideas why XFR doesn't seem to be working anymore? i am on bios 7A31v16 and it hasn't worked since i first setup my machine.

Any insight to these 2 annoying things would be a giant help thanks!


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Can someone provide a good reference for AMD XFR-- specifically, how XFR works with the R7 1800X?

The few sources I've consulted aren't very detailed and sometimes conflict. There doesn't seem to be agreement on what the maximum frequency boost is, nor how many cores can XFR-boost simultaneously.

I have performed several overnight load tests the past few weeks using a stock configuration (no overclocking). One test lasted 14 hours and involved encoding several multi-hour HD videos into various formats. Another test folded [email protected] overnight at 75% CPU utilization (all 8 cores at 75% utilization) over an entire weekend.

During these tests I used AIDA64 to monitor the computer and gather min/max/average clocks and other metrics. As expected, all 8 cores crunch most of the time at 3.7GHz. However, I noticed that maximum CPU clocks (XFR) across the 8 cores varied between 4.1Ghz to 4.192Ghz. Further, I increased the update frequency in AIDA64 and observed the following XFR behavior:


7 cores boosting to 3.764GHz at the same time
3 cores boosting to 4.1GHz at the same time
1 core boosting to 4.192GHz
2 cores boosting to 4.163 and 4.159Ghz at the same time

A "typical" boost event happens about every 5 seconds and usually involves 1 core. Every second or third boost event involves 2 cores. Every fifth or sixth event involves 3 cores. Every 10th event involves 7 cores with a small boost from 3.7 to 3.764GHz.



References I've encountered don't describe this behavior. Most claim a 2-core XFR boost maximum at 4.1GHz. However, my observations show XFR applying to up to 7 cores simultaneously, with boost clocks ranging between 3.764 and 4.192GHz.

?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceT*
> 
> Two questions i have are.
> 
> Is anyone esle having issues with disconnected things (like a headset or mouse) on USB? like its turning it off? I have disabled usb powering off and I am running it on the high power plan.
> 
> Any ideas why XFR doesn't seem to be working anymore? i am on bios 7A31v16 and it hasn't worked since i first setup my machine.
> 
> Any insight to these 2 annoying things would be a giant help thanks!


Just make sure you are running the proper drivers for your OS. Other than that , instability ,OS / software updates and core parking can give the same symptoms.

As for XFR - haven't really used it much due running all cores at 4.1ghz + most of the time I've had this machine.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceT*
> 
> Two questions i have are.
> 
> Is anyone esle having issues with disconnected things (like a headset or mouse) on USB? like its turning it off? I have disabled usb powering off and I am running it on the high power plan.
> 
> Any ideas why XFR doesn't seem to be working anymore? i am on bios 7A31v16 and it hasn't worked since i first setup my machine.
> 
> Any insight to these 2 annoying things would be a giant help thanks!


Some things to try for your USB and XFR issues:


Ensure your USB devices are not plugged in while booting up your machine, waiting to plug them in until after you have logged in
Use the AMD Ryzen Balanced Windows Power Plan
Ensure you are not overclocking the CPU in the BIOS or other software on your desktop like Ryzen Master
Verify your CPU temperatures are low enough to allow XFR to take place


----------



## musclepig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceT*
> 
> Two questions i have are.
> 
> Is anyone esle having issues with disconnected things (like a headset or mouse) on USB? like its turning it off? I have disabled usb powering off and I am running it on the high power plan.


Sounds like janky case connections. Are you plugging in via the case connectors or straight into the motherboard?


----------



## Doom2pro

Latest Beta is up 1.72: https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=283344.0 --> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-Z98LONNR0hdjNtcjM5WmZ1RFU


----------



## philke

anyone intsalled the beta 1.72 yet?


----------



## HellBOmb

Ryzen master is good to figure out how far you can push your computer as far as clock/voltage which is how I overclocked my PC BUT you will get SIGNIFICANTLY more performance if set the overclock via the BIOS once you figure out your PCs limits.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philke*
> 
> anyone intsalled the beta 1.72 yet?


I have but without aguide to the myriad of new settings I have not had much success raising speed on my Samsung b-die chips. Of course I can run them at 3200mhz with 2 dimms, but I wanted to loosen timings and run them at 3466mhz or 3600mhz.. I have little idea of what subtimings I should play with. I also would liek to put my second set of dimms in there and know ewhat to do to get the 4 up and running at 3200mhz. It is not as simple as raising soc/cpu-nb voltage to 1.10 to 1.15 volts and raising dram voltage to 1.40 to 1.42 volts. many more timings involved..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *philke*
> 
> anyone intsalled the beta 1.72 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I have but without aguide to the myriad of new settings I have not had much success raising speed on my Samsung b-die chips. Of course I can run them at 3200mhz with 2 dimms, but I wanted to loosen timings and run them at 3466mhz or 3600mhz.. I have little idea of what subtimings I should play with. I also would liek to put my second set of dimms in there and know ewhat to do to get the 4 up and running at 3200mhz. It is not as simple as raising soc/cpu-nb voltage to 1.10 to 1.15 volts and raising dram voltage to 1.40 to 1.42 volts. many more timings involved..
Click to expand...

did they add reference clock adjustments or did they add dividers for those memory speeds?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> did they add reference clock adjustments or did they add dividers for those memory speeds?


I did not see any reference clock settings. I am not sure I catch what you mean by dividers. They offer various alternative basic timings for each speed as they have done before. They now have vddp as a setting. Chew said that may help me run the 4 dimms at higher speed and to set vdddp somehere between 1.0 and 1.2 v. The rest is an enigma to me.


----------



## Doom2pro

2T is your answer.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> did they add reference clock adjustments or did they add dividers for those memory speeds?
> 
> 
> 
> I did not see any reference clock settings. I am not sure I catch what you mean by dividers. They offer various alternative basic timings for each speed as they have done before. They now have vddp as a setting. Chew said that may help me run the 4 dimms at higher speed and to set vdddp somehere between 1.0 and 1.2 v. The rest is an enigma to me.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply.

On the earlier bios versions the top option for memory speed was 3200 mhz , did they add 3466 and 3600 to those settings?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> On the earlier bios versions the top option for memory speed was 3200 mhz , did they add 3466 and 3600 to those settings?


They added all speeds up tp 4000mhz. I have seen a post indicating there is bclock up to 103 but 103 interferes with sata. I have not for the life of me seen such bclock settings in beta bios 1.72.


----------



## IceT

Right into the motherboard it does it on all usb ports, i am using the ryzen balanced power plan.

The xfr issue is resolved. Anyone using a AIO or custom loop with a 1800x ? i am curious what your temps are compared to my hyper evo 212 cooler.

thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> On the earlier bios versions the top option for memory speed was 3200 mhz , did they add 3466 and 3600 to those settings?
> 
> 
> 
> They added all speeds up tp 4000mhz. I have seen a post indicating there is bclock up to 103 but 103 interferes with sata. I have not for the life of me seen such bclock settings in beta bios 1.72.
Click to expand...

That's good to know, thank you!


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceT*
> 
> The xfr issue is resolved. Anyone using a AIO or custom loop with a 1800x ? i am curious what your temps are compared to my hyper evo 212 cooler.
> 
> thanks for the suggestions!


Using an Corsair H100i V2 240mm AIO on Ryzen 1800X Stock, temps at idle are 22C, load in 40s with Ambient at 20C.

I am using a Push Pull setup, bottom fans pushing air through and top fans pulling air out of case, thermal compound is Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, AIO power is to CPU Header with BIOS set to DC (No PWM), top fans are plugged into AIO Fan Header, bottom fans are plugged into System Headers on Motherboard which is set to all fans full speed (DC).

The rest of the case fans in the Corsair Obsidian 750D Airflow edition are plugged into my NZXT AC-SEN-3-B1 Sentry 3 5.4" Touch Screen Fan Controller set to linked low speed.


----------



## RevengerXXL

Has anyone found a config that works with SpeedFan? As of yet I am not finding anything!


----------



## Jossrik

Upped to the 1.72 beta bios. My 32Gb G.Slkillz 2X16GbCL15 is now at 3066CL18. Coming from the 1.6 Official bios, this beta has a lot of new RAM settings, and more beeps. When I boot now it beeps twice on a normal boot, three times when memory doesn't work, and one beep when I'm close but it's not gonna work. I know the different beep codes mean something, but when it's pretty much is the memory gonna run or not I'm more worried about run/doesn't run. My RAM voltage is set at 1.38, it might run lower, haven't gotten into exactly tweaking it yet as the bios changes come often enough I'm happy with little victories. Was really hoping for [email protected] Mebbe next time or even official 1.7 when they get that one going.

In other news, got my 16Gb 2X8Gb3600CL16 back from G.Skillz. Looks like they sent me an entirely new kit. Very Cool. I likes G.Skill now. RMA Process was painless, they warrantied the RAM even though I wasn't the original owner, which means according to them they didn't have to warranty it (I understand that too, I wasn't worried about it, but it's nice that they did, mad propz to a company that stands by their stuff no matter where you got it). Thinking about tearing that open and seeing if I can get 3400 or better with the beta bios. Both kits are B-Die from what I've gathered. Apples to Oranges the 32Gb kit feels faster, even though I know it's not running as fast, could just be me too, I am partial to that particular kit. Seems I got a jackpot thingie, most of their kits are 14 or 16s @3200 2X16Gb. I just bought it cause it was 32Gb and the fastest kit in my price range... Which I know is a bad way to buy things, but hey... It's fun.

I tried the 32Gb kit @ 3200CL22 (that was the highest I tried) w/1.4V, 1.1NB(SOC), that was a no go. [email protected] (I think... I'm dyslexic, numbers aren't my strong point). Any suggestions for getting 3200 to go? Anyone else got a 32Gb kit that's running 3200? What are the 16Gb kits doing on 1.72?


----------



## olbie

New 1.72 bios is amazing.



As you can see from image (if it is working) the new bios supports up to 4000mhz. I have only just flashed this bios and gonna do some messing around when I get home.

We also have a lot more options to change ram timings such as T1 or T2.

I'm using 4000 MHz ram and was unable to get passed

2667mhz now able to go to 3200 no problems.

Ram I'm currently using
f4-4000c19d-8gtz

Unable to go to 4000mhz but I haven't had much chance to look at it.

I have got 4 of them but have only tried with two sticks for now. Once I've had a play around I will add the other two and see what I get with 4 sticks.

Bios looking really good.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olbie*
> 
> New 1.72 bios is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from image (if it is working) the new bios supports up to 4000mhz. I have only just flashed this bios and gonna do some messing around when I get home.
> 
> We also have a lot more options to change ram timings such as T1 or T2.
> 
> I'm using 4000 MHz ram and was unable to get passed
> 
> 2667mhz now able to go to 3200 no problems.
> 
> Ram I'm currently using
> f4-4000c19d-8gtz
> 
> Unable to go to 4000mhz but I haven't had much chance to look at it.
> 
> I have got 4 of them but have only tried with two sticks for now. Once I've had a play around I will add the other two and see what I get with 4 sticks.
> 
> Bios looking really good.


A ton of new options memory wise. 3333 would run at Axmp timings on my CL 14 3200 kit.


----------



## 1mpurity

I have the Corsair Vengence RGB 3000Mhz 16gb 2x8 kit and I was only able to run 2133Mhz on bios 1.27, then on bios 1.61 I was able to go up to 2667Mhz, and finally I can run at the rated 3000Mhz with A-XMP settings Currently Running my dual stick configs at 3066Mhz. I rated this new bios 7 Dragonballs. New Bios is amazing.


----------



## jamexman

Any chance we may get P states modification/overclocking like Asus, Asrock's, Gigabyte's boards? Would be nice to be able to overclock while still keep power saving features...


----------



## DRa1V3R

Where do you guys find the latest bios updates. Its not on there website that i can see


----------



## HybridClover

Im running F4-3200C14D-32GTZ. Using the new Beta Bios. I set the timings to 14-14-14-34-2N. I keep getting BSOD. I cant launch H1Z1 anymore. And some other programs got corrupted upon BSOD. Any suggestions?


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRa1V3R*
> 
> Where do you guys find the latest bios updates. Its not on there website that i can see


https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=283344.msg1606633;topicseen#new

Btw, the entire new BIOS conversation was started by yours truly, all you have to do is go back far enough and it will become evident.


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridClover*
> 
> Im running F4-3200C14D-32GTZ. Using the new Beta Bios. I set the timings to 14-14-14-34-2N. I keep getting BSOD. I cant launch H1Z1 anymore. And some other programs got corrupted upon BSOD. Any suggestions?


Set SOC Voltage to 1.1 and DRAM voltage to 1.4v to 1.5v


----------



## HybridClover

Does the soc voltage really make that big of a difference in stability?


----------



## HybridClover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom2pro*
> 
> Set SOC Voltage to 1.1 and DRAM voltage to 1.4v to 1.5v


Dram Voltage to 1.5? Seems high doesnt it?


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridClover*
> 
> Im running F4-3200C14D-32GTZ. Using the new Beta Bios. I set the timings to 14-14-14-34-2N. I keep getting BSOD. I cant launch H1Z1 anymore. And some other programs got corrupted upon BSOD. Any suggestions?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridClover*
> 
> Does the soc voltage really make that big of a difference in stability?


Yes:


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridClover*
> 
> Dram Voltage to 1.5? Seems high doesnt it?


1.5V for DDR4 is considered safe 24/7 and since I said up to, that means keep trying up till 1.5v, if it doesn't work at 1.5v don't bother.


----------



## kathmandu

I got my 4 Corsair LPX DIMM RAM already up to 2933mhz this time without much effort. Will play with the settings a bit more today but this looks a good beta.....


----------



## DRa1V3R

cheers doom, i spent hours looking through there forums, theres just to much and the search isnt the greatest on there site.


----------



## kathmandu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> I got my 4 Corsair LPX DIMM RAM already up to 2933mhz this time without much effort. Will play with the settings a bit more today but this looks a good beta.....


2933mhz is the limit for my 4 DIMMS CORSAIR LPX 3000 RAM. (Timings 14-16-16-32) on 1.4v on the RAM (Will start with 1.36v on the ram but runs smoother with 1.4v)
I tried the 3066mhz or 3200mhz with voltage as high as 1.5v but no succes, but happy with the improvement. Thanks MSI


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathmandu*
> 
> 2933mhz is the limit for my 4 DIMMS CORSAIR LPX 3000 RAM. (Timings 14-16-16-32) on 1.4v on the RAM (Will start with 1.36v on the ram but runs smoother with 1.4v)
> I tried the 3066mhz or 3200mhz with voltage as high as 1.5v but no succes, but happy with the improvement. Thanks MSI


The xmp is 15-17-17-36 on my same kit, did you lower the timings manually?


----------



## Hefny

So now MSI is claiming north bridge voltage to be the same as SOC voltage! Or are they linked? Because, like the linked below discussion on Reddit, users are noticing different values and I noticed the same.What's your take on it?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/68bmy9/msi_uefi_soc_voltage_cpu_nb_voltage_setting/


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A ton of new options memory wise. 3333 would run at Axmp timings on my CL 14 3200 kit.


Relax,This is still based on agesa code 1.04a. That is what the HWinfo64 reads out. So a lot of these settings are not fully functional in my estimate. AS I was unable to raise my 4 dimm configuration higher than 2667mhz and with 2 dimms I can not even bot at 3333 with looser timings on my FlareX DDR4 3200 B-die dimms. So much work by MSI is needed to get this stuff up to Agesa code 1.06.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> So now MSI is claiming north bridge voltage to be the same as SOC voltage! Or are they linked? Because, like the linked below discussion on Reddit, users are noticing different values and I noticed the same.What's your take on it?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/68bmy9/msi_uefi_soc_voltage_cpu_nb_voltage_setting/


They are one and the same. Do you see a bios header listing cpu/NB on the Asus boards in addition to soc voltage. This is NOT rocket science. They are mutually exclusive since they are the identical setting.. Got it??? Since when is Reddit the supreme source of knowledge???


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> They are one and the same. Do you see a bios header listing cpu/NB on the Asus boards in addition to soc voltage. This is NOT rocket science. They are mutually exclusive since they are the identical setting.. Got it??? Since when is Reddit the supreme source of knowledge???


Reddit is not supreme knowledge, but users sharing and discussing like we are doing here.
I have different readings with two different values for NB and SOC.
AMD did not object on criticizing MSI indirectly in my article, for not having a SOC voltage control, which limits their product. Instead, they recommended to overclock it using Ryzen Master!!! Something I do not agree with but added to the article anyway.

Update:
The new beta bios is now making the two readings the very same! So it seems that MSI finally got it! Cheers...


----------



## Hefny

AMD Community Update #4: Let's Talk DRAM!

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram?sf82179678=1


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> They are one and the same. Do you see a bios header listing cpu/NB on the Asus boards in addition to soc voltage. This is NOT rocket science. They are mutually exclusive since they are the identical setting.. Got it??? Since when is Reddit the supreme source of knowledge???
> 
> 
> 
> Reddit is not supreme knowledge, but users sharing and discussing like we are doing here.
> I have different readings with two different values for NB and SOC.
> AMD did not object on criticizing MSI indirectly in my article, for not having a SOC voltage control, which limits their product. Instead, they recommended to overclock it using Ryzen Master!!! Something I do not agree with but added to the article anyway.
> 
> Update:
> The new beta bios is now making the two readings the very same! So it seems that MSI finally got it! Cheers...
Click to expand...

Does this really surprise you, they said they same thing about AOD and cpu/nb had always been sock, hw info was updated to shower this. Frankly msi could make this say wala wala ding dong vcore

I really don't understand why you are so worried about this and refuse to believe the basic truth?


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I really don't understand why you are so worried about this and refuse to believe the basic truth?


Because I am old school, because AMD agreed with the same, and because I was getting two different readings for two different things.
I already said that, and others are sharing the same view in Reddit.








Anyway, now that I am getting SOC to 1.1V in the new beta bios, I do not really care.
It was a problem as long as it was fixed on 0.97.
Thank you all so much


----------



## cssorkinman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Daily oc at the moment - backed off on the ram frequency a little bit to experiment with things on the new bios.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily oc at the moment - backed off on the ram frequency a little bit to experiment with things on the new bios.


Just got banned for a week (2nd ban) from msi forums. For posting the fact after many attempts not being able to increase the speed on my 4 dimm configuration beyond 2667 on the 1.72 beta BIOS. The other irritant to them was I innocently stated that according to HWinfo64 the 1.72 beta was identified as 1.04a agesa code. I found nothing from MSI on release of 1.72 stating it was 1.06 Agesa code. So the moderator started blasting me for spreading misinformation CONSISTENTLY and insisting if I had more compatible memory I would not be having a problem. I sent a reply back stating is it my fault the development team failed to change the Agesa identification string. I also stated my memory is the most compatible memory available for Ryzen: Samsung B-die memory. That was sent yesterday evening and this morning when i logged on to the forums a message came up that I was banned for a week for insultting and disrespectful behavior??? Am I crazy or are they a bit too sensitive over there?????


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily oc at the moment - backed off on the ram frequency a little bit to experiment with things on the new bios.


You don't go down to stock frequency when testing higher speeds or are these just settings to improve other aspects of performance???


----------



## os2wiz

I am starting to think that memory speed issues are in many cases related to the wide variation in IMC quality in Ryzen cpus. I did manage to raise my speed a bit with 4 dimms to 2667mhz with bios 1.6 Since then no luck. Even with 2 dimms can't get above 3200 with looser timings and higher voltages and ohms. The only thing I can relate this to is my IMC Many others still have this problem with 1.72 and a few more have been helped with the ability to clock higher. I guess when the next beta comes out if it doesn't help raise the speeds I can more strongly attribute it to the IMC. It is unfoirtunate that there is such wide variance in IMC quality as it definitely has an adverse impact on performance in many games and even in some productivity applications


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily oc at the moment - backed off on the ram frequency a little bit to experiment with things on the new bios.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't go down to stock frequency when testing higher speeds or are these just settings to improve other aspects of performance???
Click to expand...

Really odd behavior , sometimes getting poorer performance from lower CL with the same primary timings and it doesn't seem to be from instability. It seemed to rob peter ( looser tertiary timings) to pay paul ( tigher primarys) on earlier bios versions where we didn't have access to what we do in 1.72.

I was having a few random memory related BSOD's running the same primary timings ( @ 3200 mhz) I've had good luck with since the first day I owned the system after updating to the 1.72 beta bios.

I was just trying to track down where the change was made - and I'm thinking it may be in the way it sets tRFC and tRC . tRC 57 isn't stable , 69 has very rare BSOD and 75 has been very stable ( 3200 CL 14 Xamp setting).

I don't think I'm the only one scratching my head over these things lol.

Very happy with overall performance however and I believe I've gotten back to a stable 3200 mhz CL 14 ram clocking - time will tell - and I'll let you know.

The next micro code update should let us get even more out of our Ram.

Managed to get the 7th highest score on Ryzen over at Sandra







The top 10 is pretty much dominated by Titanium's







The top score is held by an asus, but it's flagged for inconsistencies in scoring - none of the top 5 Titaniums are flagged as such.
http://ranker.sisoftware.net/show_run.php?q=c2ffcee889e8d5e3daebd2e4d3f587ba8aacc9ac91a187f4c9f9


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Just got banned for a week (2nd ban) from msi forums. For posting the fact after many attempts not being able to increase the speed on my 4 dimm configuration beyond 2667 on the 1.72 beta BIOS. The other irritant to them was I innocently stated that according to HWinfo64 the 1.72 beta was identified as 1.04a agesa code. I found nothing from MSI on release of 1.72 stating it was 1.06 Agesa code. So the moderator started blasting me for spreading misinformation CONSISTENTLY and insisting if I had more compatible memory I would not be having a problem. I sent a reply back stating is it my fault the development team failed to change the Agesa identification string. I also stated my memory is the most compatible memory available for Ryzen: Samsung B-die memory. That was sent yesterday evening and this morning when i logged on to the forums a message came up that I was banned for a week for insultting and disrespectful behavior??? Am I crazy or are they a bit too sensitive over there?????


Getting banned from anywhere sux, but I tend to agree with you, the 1.0.0.6 AGESA isn't in that beta bios. The settings for it are, but the actual coding isn't, or may be partially. On my 32Gb 2X16 kit 2T won't boot whereas 1T will, stable, and I can run it at 3066. A lot of the manufacturer forums seem to be pro manufacturer, not pro testable facts. Personally, I don't see anything that I would ban over, but then I'm not a moderator either. From what I read the next AGESA releases won't be available for another couple weeks, so the beta bios is very beta. I would think it would take a week or so just to learn AMDs changes so that you can build the bios around it, but we don't necessarily get the best dates for stuff on our end, just kinda when it's done you'll get it.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Just got banned for a week (2nd ban) from msi forums. For posting the fact after many attempts not being able to increase the speed on my 4 dimm configuration beyond 2667 on the 1.72 beta BIOS. The other irritant to them was I innocently stated that according to HWinfo64 the 1.72 beta was identified as 1.04a agesa code. I found nothing from MSI on release of 1.72 stating it was 1.06 Agesa code. So the moderator started blasting me for spreading misinformation CONSISTENTLY and insisting if I had more compatible memory I would not be having a problem. I sent a reply back stating is it my fault the development team failed to change the Agesa identification string. I also stated my memory is the most compatible memory available for Ryzen: Samsung B-die memory. That was sent yesterday evening and this morning when i logged on to the forums a message came up that I was banned for a week for insultting and disrespectful behavior??? Am I crazy or are they a bit too sensitive over there?????


I do agree the ban hammer was excesive from them. However, I also agree you were kind of spreading misinformation... It's clearly stated on their beta bios forum all beta bioses come absolutely without any official changelog. Where did you see they said 1.72 is agesa 1.06 code? That has been never officially stated by them.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> I do agree the ban hammer was excesive from them. However, I also agree you were kind of spreading misinformation... It's clearly stated on their beta bios forum all beta bioses come absolutely without any official changelog. Where did you see they said 1.72 is agesa 1.06 code? That has been never officially stated by them.


Darkhawk , the moderator, said beta 1.72 is Agesa 1.06 code. So how did I spread disinformation consistently? The mistake about the bios agesa code was due to their own secretiveness and sloppily not changing the identification string for agesa level when they rewrote the bios. I fail to see how that falls on me as "spreading disinformation". If I made an honest error , which it was honest, why would they come down on me like a ton of bricks and make out like it was deliberate???? The ttone of my message was NOT critical of MSI more a report on my own progrerss or lack of it and ended with an optimistic statement that I have confidence that later bios revisions will continue to improve memory speed.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Getting banned from anywhere sux, but I tend to agree with you, the 1.0.0.6 AGESA isn't in that beta bios. The settings for it are, but the actual coding isn't, or may be partially. On my 32Gb 2X16 kit 2T won't boot whereas 1T will, stable, and I can run it at 3066. A lot of the manufacturer forums seem to be pro manufacturer, not pro testable facts. Personally, I don't see anything that I would ban over, but then I'm not a moderator either. From what I read the next AGESA releases won't be available for another couple weeks, so the beta bios is very beta. I would think it would take a week or so just to learn AMDs changes so that you can build the bios around it, but we don't necessarily get the best dates for stuff on our end, just kinda when it's done you'll get it.


And that is what I said in my post., It was not negative at all toward \MSI. I said I believe future bios revisions will continue to improve memory support. For that I was banned???


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Really odd behavior , sometimes getting poorer performance from lower CL with the same primary timings and it doesn't seem to be from instability. It seemed to rob peter ( looser tertiary timings) to pay paul ( tigher primarys) on earlier bios versions where we didn't have access to what we do in 1.72.
> 
> I was having a few random memory related BSOD's running the same primary timings ( @ 3200 mhz) I've had good luck with since the first day I owned the system after updating to the 1.72 beta bios.
> 
> I was just trying to track down where the change was made - and I'm thinking it may be in the way it sets tRFC and tRC . tRC 57 isn't stable , 69 has very rare BSOD and 75 has been very stable ( 3200 CL 14 Xamp setting).
> 
> I don't think I'm the only one scratching my head over these things lol.
> 
> Very happy with overall performance however and I believe I've gotten back to a stable 3200 mhz CL 14 ram clocking - time will tell - and I'll let you know.
> 
> The next micro code update should let us get even more out of our Ram.
> 
> Managed to get the 7th highest score on Ryzen over at Sandra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top 10 is pretty much dominated by Titanium's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top score is held by an asus, but it's flagged for inconsistencies in scoring - none of the top 5 Titaniums are flagged as such.
> http://ranker.sisoftware.net/show_run.php?q=c2ffcee889e8d5e3daebd2e4d3f587ba8aacc9ac91a187f4c9f9


Very good. Well I am persona non grata at MSI forum for a week with no emotional outburst to cause it. I think the moderator was just stressed out and unloaded on me.


----------



## musclepig

Is anyone else experiencing random lockups in Linux? I found this, but that is ages ago. Surely is should be fixed by now?


----------



## pumplex

Hi everyone I have had my Titanium X370, Ryzen 7 x1800 and 2 x Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB @ 3066Mhz 16:18:18:36 for about 2 weeks now and I have had a problem with the system shutting down immediately or monitor loosing signal and no hdd led activity, While under a heavy load such as running the CPU Physics benchmark in 3DMark or just loading Mass Effect Andromeda.

So first thing I thought was that the PSU was on its way out but I was not convinced 100% as the timing was a bit convenient with it only showing signs since updating my system and it was working fine in my previous system:

Z87 Asus Deluxe Quad / Core i7 4770K 4.5Ghz
2 Dvd Burners
5 HHD
3 SSD
1 PciExpress 512GB Polaris SM961 M.2
1 MSI Nvidia 1080 GTX Armour OC Edition

I have since trimmed my drives down to 1 DVD/ 2 SSD/2 SHDD/1 M2

So to cut a long story shorter I used a multimeter and software (don't recommend) to get an idea of what voltage my 12/5v lines where supplying under load I was unsure of the results but really wanted to rule it out so I went out and bought a Cooler Masters RM1000X 1000w PSU to replace the Thermaltake 750W Modular PSU that's probably close to 5yo.

So eventually the same problem cropped up with MEA and 3DMark so I dropped the overclock on the GFX and lowered the Ram/Cpu OC and this seemed to let the benchmark complete without problem but MEA still blacked screened but the loading screen got further along before this happened, By this time I'm getting pretty fed up of Bios updates waiting for AGESA 1.0.0.6 etc.. I'm currently on Beta Bios 1.72.

My case is a Cooler Master Cosmos II and it is HEAVY and without a side window (for now) so I haven't had it pulled out much while iv been doing this, But I had it out tonight and removed side panel loaded MEA and watched the Debug LCD while resuming the game I saw 95... 96... 97... 00 & black screen loose signal no HDD led activity and it dawned on me that it was a (incorrect) temp readout and the system seemed to be trying to protect the cpu from over heating..

So I did it again and paid attention to the Aida64 CPU Temp that I manually added the -20 temp offset to and the LCD temp was exactly 20 over what Aida64 was showing, I since confirmed the difference with Ryzen Master.

So the kicker is I have a brand new DeepCool AIO 360mm Radiator with the 3 stock rad fans pushing & 3 AK-FN059 venom vipers pulling fitted on the CPU complete with AM4 Bracket & Artic Silver #5 Paste, My case is always cool has a really good airflow with good amount of pressure.

I am going to try and set the CPU temp threshold under the OC settings to its highest and try again after posting this.

Has anyone else noticed the incorrect temp on the LCD or suffered from similar problems? I don't mind the readout being off but don't like the mobo making safety shutdown decisions based on a incorrect temperature reading....

Tia


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pumplex*
> 
> Hi everyone I have had my Titanium X370, Ryzen 7 x1800 and 2 x Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB @ 3066Mhz 16:18:18:36 for about 2 weeks now and I have had a problem with the system shutting down immediately or monitor loosing signal and no hdd led activity, While under a heavy load such as running the CPU Physics benchmark in 3DMark or just loading Mass Effect Andromeda.
> 
> So first thing I thought was that the PSU was on its way out but I was not convinced 100% as the timing was a bit convenient with it only showing signs since updating my system and it was working fine in my previous system:
> 
> Z87 Asus Deluxe Quad / Core i7 4770K 4.5Ghz
> 2 Dvd Burners
> 5 HHD
> 3 SSD
> 1 PciExpress 512GB Polaris SM961 M.2
> 1 MSI Nvidia 1080 GTX Armour OC Edition
> 
> I have since trimmed my drives down to 1 DVD/ 2 SSD/2 SHDD/1 M2
> 
> So to cut a long story shorter I used a multimeter and software (don't recommend) to get an idea of what voltage my 12/5v lines where supplying under load I was unsure of the results but really wanted to rule it out so I went out and bought a Cooler Masters RM1000X 1000w PSU to replace the Thermaltake 750W Modular PSU that's probably close to 5yo.
> 
> So eventually the same problem cropped up with MEA and 3DMark so I dropped the overclock on the GFX and lowered the Ram/Cpu OC and this seemed to let the benchmark complete without problem but MEA still blacked screened but the loading screen got further along before this happened, By this time I'm getting pretty fed up of Bios updates waiting for AGESA 1.0.0.6 etc.. I'm currently on Beta Bios 1.72.
> 
> My case is a Cooler Master Cosmos II and it is HEAVY and without a side window (for now) so I haven't had it pulled out much while iv been doing this, But I had it out tonight and removed side panel loaded MEA and watched the Debug LCD while resuming the game I saw 95... 96... 97... 00 & black screen loose signal no HDD led activity and it dawned on me that it was a (incorrect) temp readout and the system seemed to be trying to protect the cpu from over heating..
> 
> So I did it again and paid attention to the Aida64 CPU Temp that I manually added the -20 temp offset to and the LCD temp was exactly 20 over what Aida64 was showing, I since confirmed the difference with Ryzen Master.
> 
> So the kicker is I have a brand new DeepCool AIO 360mm Radiator with the 3 stock rad fans pushing & 3 AK-FN059 venom vipers pulling fitted on the CPU complete with AM4 Bracket & Artic Silver #5 Paste, My case is always cool has a really good airflow with good amount of pressure.
> 
> I am going to try and set the CPU temp threshold under the OC settings to its highest and try again after posting this.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed the incorrect temp on the LCD or suffered from similar problems? I don't mind the readout being off but don't like the mobo making safety shutdown decisions based on a incorrect temperature reading....
> 
> Tia


1, please for the love of pcs, once your as5 runs out buy something different ! as5 needs to go away and push some new innovation !

2 are you sure your new aio is functioning correctly ? one of the reasons i hate AIO

3 that pump looks to be voltage controlled from the pics on newegg. it should not but hurt, but is it possible that the pump is not getting enough power ? ( have you tried running the pump at 100%

4 afaik 1.72 is actually 1.0.0.6 but i think amd/msi/whoever didnt update the tag that identifies it. ( would not be the first time )

5 the 20 deg offset has always been like this on " x " variants because amd has it that way and msi does not change it. ( which i am ok with )

OT
i have yet to be able to shut down or restart my pc from windows 10, with all current updates including creators.

anyone else dealing with that, debating about talking to msi, it has happened with both of the titanium x370 and tomahawk x250


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Very good. Well I am persona non grata at MSI forum for a week with no emotional outburst to cause it. I think the moderator was just stressed out and unloaded on me.


Still, "spreading disinformation" looks pretty fascist to me! Bow to Mao


----------



## cssorkinman

Anyone else been able to latch onto 3466 mhz ram freq?



If you do , save that OC profile to a usb - I managed to save my 3333 profile but the 3466 profile save seems to be bugged









3333 ( best latency score I've managed)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Really odd behavior , sometimes getting poorer performance from lower CL with the same primary timings and it doesn't seem to be from instability. It seemed to rob peter ( looser tertiary timings) to pay paul ( tigher primarys) on earlier bios versions where we didn't have access to what we do in 1.72.
> 
> I was having a few random memory related BSOD's running the same primary timings ( @ 3200 mhz) I've had good luck with since the first day I owned the system after updating to the 1.72 beta bios.
> 
> I was just trying to track down where the change was made - and I'm thinking it may be in the way it sets tRFC and tRC . tRC 57 isn't stable , 69 has very rare BSOD and 75 has been very stable ( 3200 CL 14 Xamp setting).
> 
> I don't think I'm the only one scratching my head over these things lol.
> 
> Very happy with overall performance however and I believe I've gotten back to a stable 3200 mhz CL 14 ram clocking - time will tell - and I'll let you know.
> 
> The next micro code update should let us get even more out of our Ram.
> 
> Managed to get the 7th highest score on Ryzen over at Sandra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top 10 is pretty much dominated by Titanium's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top score is held by an asus, but it's flagged for inconsistencies in scoring - none of the top 5 Titaniums are flagged as such.
> http://ranker.sisoftware.net/show_run.php?q=c2ffcee889e8d5e3daebd2e4d3f587ba8aacc9ac91a187f4c9f9


Very good. Well I am persona non grata at MSI forum for a week with no emotional outburst to cause it. I think the moderator was just stressed out and unloaded on me.

I think Chiang Kai Chek was the real fascist. He slaughtered hundreds of thousand of communists in 1927 as he rose to power from Sun Yat Sen. Mao became corrupt in his later years.


----------



## pumplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you sure your new aio is functioning correctly ? one of the reasons i hate AIO
> that pump looks to be voltage controlled from the pics on newegg. it should not but hurt, but is it possible that the pump is not getting enough power ? ( have you tried running the pump at 100%


Yes the AIO is running fine the Pump & All Fans are constantly set to 100% under low load @4GHz currently with 38 chrome tabs open, Aida64, GPU-Z, JDownloader2, Putty etc.. I get low 40's Normally the temp sits at 41-42c.

I have temporarily changed the CPU Power Duty Control to Current Balance rather than Temperature balanced which seems to have helped a little.

But if anything produces a full load on every core/thread on the CPU and the temp reaches 84c my PC will either power straight off (not restart) or No Video signal/No HDD led but fans spinning.

The only thing that makes sense to me at this point is the OS/MOBO thinks the CPU is 20c hotter than it is and is killing the system to prevent damage.


----------



## Mega Man

you dont get it. these cpus that have the 20 deg offset have the 20 deg offset in the kill switch temp as well



you can clearly see the temps over 100 c ( with offset ) and without offset ......

not to mention in reality it isnt 100c, but that is a different conversation that is not relevant ...

it sound to me that heat transfer sucks for some reason, and your are having heat spikes quicker then software can detect.....


----------



## kathmandu

I dont want to speak


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone else been able to latch onto 3466 mhz ram freq?
> 
> 
> 
> If you do , save that OC profile to a usb - I managed to save my 3333 profile but the 3466 profile save seems to be bugged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3333 ( best latency score I've managed)


Some mildly good news to report. Not on a 4 dimm configration. That is stuck at 2667mhz, but on a 2 dimm configuration. I eaked out a stable 3333mhz at 14-14-14-14-35 2T . Aside from SOC/NB at 1.075 and 1.39 dram v with optimized Digi ram power and proc 43.3 ohms, the real key to success is to disable BGS (bank Group Swap). This is to be done only when you have 2 dimms that are single rank. I picked that up from from someone's reference to Stilt's recommendations. I have tried multiple attempts at 3466 with progressively looser timings and progressively higher SOC voltage and dram voltage but on this bios revision, 1.72 that seems unreachable. But I am pleased I made a baby step forward with a new piece of knowledge. I have to say my fps with cinebench did not go up from my standard 3200mhz settings. Also on booting it does not boot until the 3rd attempt. That was from bios. When I shutdown from windows and do a cold boot, it booted right away without problem or a restart from windows also has no issues.


----------



## sydefekt

I'm on the new beta bios 1.73. Glad to see the additional memory settings. Still can't boot above 3200 though. Using Ram rated for 3466 C16


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> I'm on the new beta bios 1.73. Glad to see the additional memory settings. Still can't boot above 3200 though. Using Ram rated for 3466 C16


Can you provide the direct link to download the 1.73 bios? Thank you.


----------



## HybridClover

V1.73

MSI Forum - https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=283344.msg1615498#msg1615498

Google Drive Link - https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-Z98LONNR0hU0FXSXNjekdQRlU


----------



## HybridClover

Whats the difference between V1.72 and V1.73? I have V1.72 right now.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridClover*
> 
> Whats the difference between V1.72 and V1.73? I have V1.72 right now.


1.73 has additional settings which are new to me. On 1.73 I am able to boot to 3333mhz on my DDR 3200 ram with no special settings like BGS that lower performance that I had used in 1.72. I hope there are people who can explain what these new settings mean and what are appropriate values to extend out memory frequency WITHOUT sacrificing performance through excessive latencies.


----------



## HybridClover

Does V1.73 have the new AGESA 1.0.0.6?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridClover*
> 
> Whats the difference between V1.72 and V1.73? I have V1.72 right now.


.01









lol forgive me i couldn't resist.

I'm hoping for new microcode







Still messing with 1.72 and having some fun with it.

Pretty much dominating the cpu benchmarks at sandra with it, except for a bugged result from an asus board , I have the top spot on many of them.


----------



## HybridClover

I was able to boot without any issues on the V1.73 with these settings and memory.

BIOS: V1.73

CPU: 1800X (Stock)

MEMORY:G. Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2x16GB)

DRAM Frequency: 3200MHz

Timings: 14-14-14-14-34

Command Rate: 2T

SoC: 1.1V

DRAM Voltage: 1.4V

On V1.72 These identical settings were causing boots to OS followed by an immediate BSOD. So something changed in my favor.

I'll make sure this is 24/7 stable with my normal use. I stream and play H1Z1 and PUBG so if there are any issues I'll report them back here.

After I make sure I am stable through all that I will try to OC the CPU.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> .01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol forgive me i couldn't resist.
> 
> I'm hoping for new microcode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still messing with 1.72 and having some fun with it.
> 
> Pretty much dominating the cpu benchmarks at sandra with it, except for a bugged result from an asus board , I have the top spot on many of them.


I have made some progress today. I was able to successfully boot at 2800mhz on a 4 dimm (32GB) configuration. This was achieved with CL14-14-14-14-48 CR T2. SOC voltage 1.15 v.
Dram voltage 1.40 volts. PROC 60 ohms. DRAM optimized. BGS enabled. Vddrp 1.00 volts. CPU at 3.875 GHZ. I am enclosing the limited benchmarks I have run and validation. Stabiility testing to be done tomorrow.

3.875GHZ.PNG 70k .PNG file


2800mhzmemory.PNG 62k .PNG file


benchmark3.875GHZand2800mhzmemory.PNG 62k .PNG file


CaCPUZbenchcompare.PNG 609k .PNG file


Capturecinebench15.PNG 2048k .PNG file


CaptureRyzen1800Xcpu-z1.79comparisonSingleThread.PNG 223k .PNG file


cinebench15Ryzen1800Xat3.875GHZand2800mhzmemory.PNG 1749k .PNG file


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> .01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol forgive me i couldn't resist.
> 
> I'm hoping for new microcode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still messing with 1.72 and having some fun with it.
> 
> Pretty much dominating the cpu benchmarks at sandra with it, except for a bugged result from an asus board , I have the top spot on many of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I have made some progress today. I was able to successfully boot at 2800mhz on a 4 dimm (32GB) configuration. This was achieved with CL14-14-14-14-48 CR T2. SOC voltage 1.15 v.
> Dram voltage 1.40 volts. PROC 60 ohms. DRAM optimized. BGS enabled. Vddrp 1.00 volts. CPU at 3.875 GHZ. I am enclosing the limited benchmarks I have run and validation. Stabiility testing to be done tomorrow.
> 
> 3.875GHZ.PNG 70k .PNG file
> 
> 
> 2800mhzmemory.PNG 62k .PNG file
> 
> 
> benchmark3.875GHZand2800mhzmemory.PNG 62k .PNG file
> 
> 
> CaCPUZbenchcompare.PNG 609k .PNG file
> 
> 
> Capturecinebench15.PNG 2048k .PNG file
> 
> 
> CaptureRyzen1800Xcpu-z1.79comparisonSingleThread.PNG 223k .PNG file
> 
> 
> cinebench15Ryzen1800Xat3.875GHZand2800mhzmemory.PNG 1749k .PNG file
Click to expand...

Very nice - thanks for sharing the information!
Would like to see an aida 64 cache and memory bench score from your present configuration .... hint hint.....lol. ( free version of course)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very nice - thanks for sharing the information!
> Would like to see an aida 64 cache and memory bench score from your present configuration .... hint hint.....lol. ( free version of course)


Submitting Aida 64 benchmarks.

ReportAida64CPUMemoryandFPURyzen1800XDDR42800.txt 236k .txt file


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very nice - thanks for sharing the information!
> Would like to see an aida 64 cache and memory bench score from your present configuration .... hint hint.....lol. ( free version of course)
> 
> 
> 
> Submitting Aida 64 benchmarks.
> 
> ReportAida64CPUMemoryandFPURyzen1800XDDR42800.txt 236k .txt file
Click to expand...

I really appreciate that , thank you !

The 1800X scores very well in many of those tests


----------



## Mega Man

Just for future ref, you can upload the pics using the icon of a little picture add we won't have to download them to view then fyi..

However congrats, glad you are getting to where you wanted


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really appreciate that , thank you !
> 
> The 1800X scores very well in many of those tests


To tell you the truth, I detest Aida64 benchmarking and reporting scheme. It is kludgy. I do not like ali these hundreds of cpus they keep in the database. It makes it difficult to see where your own results are.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridClover*
> 
> I was able to boot without any issues on the V1.73 with these settings and memory.
> 
> BIOS: V1.73
> 
> CPU: 1800X (Stock)
> 
> MEMORY:G. Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2x16GB)
> 
> DRAM Frequency: 3200MHz
> 
> Timings: 14-14-14-14-34
> 
> Command Rate: 2T
> 
> SoC: 1.1V
> 
> DRAM Voltage: 1.4V
> 
> On V1.72 These identical settings were causing boots to OS followed by an immediate BSOD. So something changed in my favor.
> 
> I'll make sure this is 24/7 stable with my normal use. I stream and play H1Z1 and PUBG so if there are any issues I'll report them back here.
> 
> After I make sure I am stable through all that I will try to OC the CPU.


Did you try command rate1. Those are Samsung B-die chips on your dimms they should boot to 3200mhz with A XMP profile 2 which is CR T1


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really appreciate that , thank you !
> 
> The 1800X scores very well in many of those tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth, I detest Aida64 benchmarking and reporting scheme. It is kludgy. I do not like ali these hundreds of cpus they keep in the database. It makes it difficult to see where your own results are.
Click to expand...

lol, yeah that is a bit busy.

I can set up custom reports and help it to a degree though - in this example it highlights my machines score automatically.


----------



## Finfin

I did some checks with my RAM (Gskill F4-3200C15Q-32GVR). Unluckily it's a 4 module kit and 32GB, so it is kind of the worst match-ups for Ryzen. I have bought it for a really good price, though.
I can achieve with 1.6 or any later bios 2666 with CL1 14/13/13/13/34 timings. But any try witht 2800 or more didn't succeed.

The reason I registered here today is that I ran in an issue with the latest 1.72 Beta which led to my PC not rebooting or shutting off anymore.
The only thing I have changed was the fan setting for my pump but somehow that triggered the error.
I tried everything (Windows clean boot, bios defaults, reflashing 1.72) didn't work. Just flashed back to 1.6.0 and finally the PC works properly.
I thought it's worth mentioning here in case anybody runs in the same problem.

If anybody has an idea how I can convince my RAM to work with higher Mhz settings please tell me


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finfin*
> 
> I did some checks with my RAM (Gskill F4-3200C15Q-32GVR). Unluckily it's a 4 module kit and 32GB, so it is kind of the worst match-ups for Ryzen. I have bought it for a really good price, though.
> I can achieve with 1.6 or any later bios 2666 with CL1 14/13/13/13/34 timings. But any try witht 2800 or more didn't succeed.
> 
> The reason I registered here today is that I ran in an issue with the latest 1.72 Beta which led to my PC not rebooting or shutting off anymore.
> The only thing I have changed was the fan setting for my pump but somehow that triggered the error.
> I tried everything (Windows clean boot, bios defaults, reflashing 1.72) didn't work. Just flashed back to 1.6.0 and finally the PC works properly.
> I thought it's worth mentioning here in case anybody runs in the same problem.
> 
> If anybody has an idea how I can convince my RAM to work with higher Mhz settings please tell me


Maybe just have to wait for the next official bios. I also was more stable with the previous bios. I jumped from 1.51 to 1.73 and I am getting multiple reboot cycles for 3200 to work.

Have you tried incerasing voltages and increasing trfc? Looking at the XMP profile under Memory Z can give you a guide of loose timings.

Here are also some casual notes I took of other user's settings:

Cssorkinman:
3333 mhz ram 14-14 -14-34-78 584 tRFC 1T

chew:
3333 12-11-11-22 1.54v which is 1.56 on taichi...soc is 1.0 vddp is .900...this chip will not post with 1.25 soc and blue screens in 32m over 1.56 vdimm.
1.45v max 24/7
TRFC: 150 210 400 then try to pull it down once stable. I would not go below 132/192/312 @ 3466.
Odt default 43ohm, looser 48ohm

Artikbot:
1.35v vdimm or 1.41v. 3333 loosened TRFC

Os2wix:
3333 BGS disable, 1.39v. NB 1.075v. Proc 43.3 Ohm


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finfin*
> 
> I did some checks with my RAM (Gskill F4-3200C15Q-32GVR). Unluckily it's a 4 module kit and 32GB, so it is kind of the worst match-ups for Ryzen. I have bought it for a really good price, though.
> I can achieve with 1.6 or any later bios 2666 with CL1 14/13/13/13/34 timings. But any try witht 2800 or more didn't succeed.
> 
> The reason I registered here today is that I ran in an issue with the latest 1.72 Beta which led to my PC not rebooting or shutting off anymore.
> The only thing I have changed was the fan setting for my pump but somehow that triggered the error.
> I tried everything (Windows clean boot, bios defaults, reflashing 1.72) didn't work. Just flashed back to 1.6.0 and finally the PC works properly.
> I thought it's worth mentioning here in case anybody runs in the same problem.
> 
> If anybody has an idea how I can convince my RAM to work with higher Mhz settings please tell me


Not 100% sure on how to get your RAM to higher settings, I have 2X16Gb 3200C15 RAM which is Samsung B Die, which is supposed to be the most compatible, It runs well at 2933 or whatnot on the last few biosses, I can get it to 3033 with loose timings and some extra voltage, but it's not entirely stable. Did you try all the easy stuff? Increase NB voltage to 1.1 - 1.2, increase DRAM voltage to 1.4 - 1.5, loosen the timings by a lot, increase PROCodt to between 40 - 60. Some or all of those can help you get RAM higher clocked and stable, don't go higher than what I have listed here, those voltages are supposed to be highest safe with normal operating IE, non LN2 cooling.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Maybe just have to wait for the next official bios. I also was more stable with the previous bios. I jumped from 1.51 to 1.73 and I am getting multiple reboot cycles for 3200 to work.
> 
> Have you tried incerasing voltages and increasing trfc? Looking at the XMP profile under Memory Z can give you a guide of loose timings.
> 
> Here are also some casual notes I took of other user's settings:
> 
> Cssorkinman:
> 3333 mhz ram 14-14 -14-34-78 584 tRFC 1T
> 
> chew:
> 3333 12-11-11-22 1.54v which is 1.56 on taichi...soc is 1.0 vddp is .900...this chip will not post with 1.25 soc and blue screens in 32m over 1.56 vdimm.
> 1.45v max 24/7
> TRFC: 150 210 400 then try to pull it down once stable. I would not go below 132/192/312 @ 3466.
> Odt default 43ohm, looser 48ohm
> 
> Artikbot:
> 1.35v vdimm or 1.41v. 3333 loosened TRFC
> 
> Os2wiz:
> 3333 BGS disable, 1.39v. NB 1.075v. Proc 43.3 Ohm


Some of these settings are for 2 dimms like mine. He has 4 dimms and the settings are considerably different for 4 dimm configurations. Best to limit yor recommendations to that which may help him instead of the kitchen sink. I vary my overclocks sometimes on 2 dimms and sometimes on 4 dimms.


----------



## Mega Man

You only see your own?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You only see your own?


I am not sure whether the other values represent 4 dimm overclocks or not. I am NOT a mind reader. I do know what I did and posted. I really do NOT have time to scan all the posts here and around to see what others have done unless it it in direct relation to what I am trying to do.

I just finished a successful overclock to 3466mhz on my FlareX DDR4 3200 2 dimm configuration. CL16-16-16-16-42 tRAS- 72 Bank Cycle Time tRC CR 2T. Benchmarks attached


----------



## os2wiz

AIDA64memory3466mhz.txt 229k .txt file


3.875GHZ3466mhz.PNG 51k .PNG file


3.875GHZ3466mhz.PNG 1815k .PNG file


3.875GHZ.PNG 70k .PNG file


3466mhz3.875GHZ.PNG 46k .PNG file


Ca3.875GHZ3466mhz.PNG 901k .PNG file


I just added AIDA 64 to the mix.


----------



## sydefekt

All good guys. Since there is no magic pill for 4 dimms yet, and as you said there are many posts scattered, I thought any combination of ideas may provide insight.

Good job on getting 3466. I'll take a closer look at your settingns to see what I can do to adjust mine as well.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am not sure whether the other values represent 4 dimm overclocks or not. I am NOT a mind reader. I do know what I did and posted. I really do NOT have time to scan all the posts here and around to see what others have done unless it it in direct relation to what I am trying to do.
> 
> I just finished a successful overclock to 3466mhz on my FlareX DDR4 3200 2 dimm configuration. CL16-16-16-16-42 tRAS- 72 Bank Cycle Time tRC CR 2T. Benchmarks attached


What was your vdimm and vSOC?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> What was your vdimm and vSOC?


I am uploading bios screen shots.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am uploading bios screen shots.


Nice. Have you attempted going any lower than 1.44v for vdimm?

I haven't gotten to play with all the new strap options on my G5, but 3466 posted @ c18 1T on 1.41v. I didn't spend any time trying to rope in the timings, but it would be nice to get away with ~c16 around 1.4v.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> All good guys. Since there is no magic pill for 4 dimms yet, and as you said there are many posts scattered, I thought any combination of ideas may provide insight.
> 
> Good job on getting 3466. I'll take a closer look at your settingns to see what I can do to adjust mine as well.


I have not perfected timings.


----------



## JavajiveDK

Hello

Just Got mine, great board.

Just have two issues so far,
1. whoever designed the clear cmos needs to take a Walk in a lake somewhere....

2. Anyone figured out how to get a raid 0 array Running? cant get into a raid menu anywhere.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JavajiveDK*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Just Got mine, great board.
> 
> Just have two issues so far,
> 1. whoever designed the clear cmos needs to take a Walk in a lake somewhere....
> 
> 2. Anyone figured out how to get a raid 0 array Running? cant get into a raid menu anywhere.


I actually bought a button with a 5ft cord and attached it to the clear cmos on the board. put the button next to my power button.


----------



## Mega Man

i agree that placement was bad but i did the same . used a button


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Nice. Have you attempted going any lower than 1.44v for vdimm?
> 
> I haven't gotten to play with all the new strap options on my G5, but 3466 posted @ c18 1T on 1.41v. I didn't spend any time trying to rope in the timings, but it would be nice to get away with ~c16 around 1.4v.


I encountered two episodes of instability which led to sudden system shutdown. They are not heat related. My temps are good. So I attribute it to the memory at 3466. I had already raised dram voltage and soc voltages to levels beyond which I refuse to go. So I am back down to 3300mhz which works like a charm.


----------



## sydefekt

So far 2x8gb Ram at 3333 works for me. Timings at 14-14-14-36 2T, tRC 75, tRFC 584, Odt 53.3. Voltages are vdimm 1.39, vddp 0.900, Prom PHY 2.6. I still need to spend time tuning it, and only ran some quick stability tests. I also have DRAM LLC Mode 1, and DRAM phase control Disabled.


----------



## Finfin

Thanks for your answers so far. I will wait for next agesa release before I maybe resell the ram.

I tried SOC 1.1V and VDIMM 1.45. Didn't dare to get higher.
PROCodt 40 Ohm. However I have no clue what this value does and what I risk if it too high or low. 
I used the Try Memory! settings for the standard variables and added +4 on all to have really loose settings.
But it didnt even run on 2800 Mhz.
2666 is still a bit tweaked. SOC 1V and VDIM 1.37V which is ok I guess.

This clear CMOS jumper placement is really a bad joke, but hey you can use the button and you can set the board to clear CMOS automatically. However the should be mentioned in the manual right below the jumper description.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finfin*
> 
> Thanks for your answers so far. I will wait for next agesa release before I maybe resell the ram.
> 
> I tried SOC 1.1V and VDIMM 1.45. Didn't dare to get higher.
> PROCodt 40 Ohm. However I have no clue what this value does and what I risk if it too high or low.
> I used the Try Memory! settings for the standard variables and added +4 on all to have really loose settings.
> But it didnt even run on 2800 Mhz.
> 2666 is still a bit tweaked. SOC 1V and VDIM 1.37V which is ok I guess.
> 
> This clear CMOS jumper placement is really a bad joke, but hey you can use the button and you can set the board to clear CMOS automatically. However the should be mentioned in the manual right below the jumper description.


ProcODT of 43-60 are what most users have been using. Lower is tighter/harder to boot I think. Some have mentioned 43 as default. Asus C6H on an older bios release note set the default in the 50s.


----------



## Rashkae

Well, my 2x16GB G.Skill still won't go above 2133 Mhz...

They're Samsung B-Die but double banked

F4-3000C15-16GTZ


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

PROCodt is the processor on-die termination for the memory bus. I had to look this up a couple of weeks back. The memory bus has an impedance (resistance) that varies depending on the number DIMMS and the specific characteristics of each DIMM. This sets the impedance at the CPU end of the bus to match the impedance at the other end. Mismatched impedance causes improper termination which results in signal reflections which can create errors resulting in instability.

The system will normally work to auto-detect this setting, but you can manually tune it when auto-tuning fails to optimize it.

What is lacking are the detailed specs from the DIMM Manufactures to allow us to set this based on design criteria and not simply guessing.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rashkae*
> 
> Well, my 2x16GB G.Skill still won't go above 2133 Mhz...
> 
> They're Samsung B-Die but double banked
> 
> F4-3000C15-16GTZ


If they are Cas Latency 15 at 3000mhz then they are NOT B-die chips. Who told you they are B-die chips????? B-die chips are cas latency 14-14-14-14-34 at 3200mhz so no B-die chip will have a higher cas latency at a lower frequency.


----------



## Mega Man

16gb sticks --- dual sided and larger capacity often have to have higher timings to make up for it, it is possible it is bdie oz


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> PROCodt is the processor on-die termination for the memory bus. I had to look this up a couple of weeks back. The memory bus has an impedance (resistance) that varies depending on the number DIMMS and the specific characteristics of each DIMM. This sets the impedance at the CPU end of the bus to match the impedance at the other end. Mismatched impedance causes improper termination which results in signal reflections which can create errors resulting in instability.
> 
> The system will normally work to auto-detect this setting, but you can manually tune it when auto-tuning fails to optimize it.
> 
> What is lacking are the detailed specs from the DIMM Manufactures to allow us to set this based on design criteria and not simply guessing.


Yes it is a shame we have to scramble in the dark with many of these settings.

The public knowledge base in our community of advanced memory subtimings and some electrical settings is poor, the knowledge is basically privatized meaning the very few horde the knowledge to the disadvantage of the many. It is not as if we are competing here for exotic prizes, most of us just want to achieve high performance from our hardware and software. Collective sharing of information is in our community's interest not selfish withholding of information for the benefit of a few. I detest childish bragging rights. We have to be mature enough to see the larger picture. Most things in life should NOT be ME, Me, Me. It would be nice if a collective of our best minds put together a detailed overclocking guide for Ryzen memory.and published it on overclock.net forums. In the old days when IBM OS/2 was a powerful operating systems there were books published on settings and optimization. No luck for am4 hardware

I also believe many of the memory problems can NOT be corrected with bios settings and are inherent to inadequacies with Ryzen cpu IMC. Some chips for some unknown reason have better IMC performance while the vast majority do not.That also explains why so few have been able to run 4 dimms at 3200mhz. Undoubtedly many are reviewers who received cherry picked cpus with better overclocking of cpu and memory.Privilege and class distinction influence so many aspects of our lives , even our computer hobbies.


----------



## Mega Man

i completely disagree.
ram is well known. most of it is math related.

it is HARD. and far from easy. if it was easy everyone would oc ram. that is why i recommend buying a kit at the speed you want ....
ocing a CPU or VGA is easy. ram is like brain surgery .....

i think there is no conspiracy just your lack of want to accept that


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 16gb sticks --- dual sided and larger capacity often have to have higher timings to make up for it, it is possible it is bdie oz


Possible ,but not likely. Before I settled on the FlareX memory. I had bought 2 16GB G.Skill dimms DDR4 3200 . My CL was 14. I sold them because with the early bios you could only do 2133mhz. I almost wish I had held on to them as for sure I would be at 2933nhz and possibly 3200mhz.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol, yeah that is a bit busy.
> 
> I can set up custom reports and help it to a degree though - in this example it highlights my machines score automatically.


That must be in the non-trial version. If it cost $25 I would pay for it. But they want almost $40 for their shareware.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!


EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!


























































































































































































































































































can you see how happy i am ?


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
> EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
> EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
> EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
> EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
> EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
> EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
> EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
> EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
> EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
> EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
> EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
> EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
> EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
> EK is releasing a new AM4 monoblock for MSI® X370 XPOWER Gaming Titanium!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you see how happy i am ?


Lol! Monoblock is great news!


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rashkae*
> 
> Well, my 2x16GB G.Skill still won't go above 2133 Mhz...
> 
> They're Samsung B-Die but double banked
> 
> F4-3000C15-16GTZ


I have a dual sided dual ranked 2X16Gb G.Skillz 3200CL15, it runs mostly stable at 3033, and completely stable at 2933. This isn't to say that yours *WILL* run at that, but to keep your hopes up, they're working on it.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> I have a dual sided dual ranked 2X16Gb G.Skillz 3200CL15, it runs mostly stable at 3033, and completely stable at 2933. This isn't to say that yours *WILL* run at that, but to keep your hopes up, they're working on it.


After talking to G. Skill technical support about my goal to reach 3200mhz with my FlareX 4 dimms, I made the following decision. I am selling my two 16GB DDR4 3200 kits and I am buying G.Skill Trident Z Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK 2 dimm kit. It IS a 32 GB kit (2 dimms) Samsung B-die unlike the fellow's dram that you responded to. 16GB dual rank BUT CL 14-14-14-14-34. The G.Skill tech person confirmed my suspicions that 2 double rank B-die dimms put LESS stress on Ryzen's IMC than 4 single rank B-die dimms. So I will have a better chance to get to 3200mhz with the kit I just purchased. The trials and tribulations are just too much. I want results. At the very least this new kit will give me a stable 2933mhz . But I suspect 3200mhz will be very likely.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Lol! Monoblock is great news!


Nice looking but I do not understand all the hoopla. Their regular water blocks are very nice. Mine is very nice on my Alphacool 360 Eisbahr. It has blue leds on it. By the way EK just came out with a less expensive aluminum waterblock with aluminum radiator kit It is cheaper but s**t in my opinion.


----------



## Mega Man

1 i like to block my board.

2 why is AL crap to you ? i am excited and loving it ! esp for stuff like my server


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> After talking to G. Skill technical support about my goal to reach 3200mhz with my FlareX 4 dimms, I made the following decision. I am selling my two 16GB DDR4 3200 kits and I am buying G.Skill Trident Z Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK 2 dimm kit. It IS a 32 GB kit (2 dimms) Samsung B-die unlike the fellow's dram that you responded to. 16GB dual rank BUT CL 14-14-14-14-34. The G.Skill tech person confirmed my suspicions that 2 double rank B-die dimms put LESS stress on Ryzen's IMC than 4 single rank B-die dimms. Si I will have abetter chance to get to 3200mhz with kit I just purchased. The trials and tribulations are just too much. I want results. At the very least this new kit will give me a stable 2933mhz . But I suspect 3200mhz will be very likely.


Ya, I'm wishing I bought the CL14 kit, but I bought it well before Ryzen was out and have been wanting the CL14 kit for a long time. I think with a little tweaking I could get the 3033 stable, I had it almost stable, it would run for like 2 hours then black screen on me. Thinking about trading up to the 14s now that you mention it... RAM is just so spensive now... When I bought my 32Gb kit I paid 168 for it on the Egg.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 i like to block my board.
> 
> 2 why is AL crap to you ? i am excited and loving it ! esp for stuff like my server


Not as good a heat conductor as copper. So now all of a sudden aluminum is great? We used to tear apart the aluminum Corsair radiators as being inferior to brass and copper. But now it is good? You can transmute s--t into gold by putting EK on the label. Wa la Merlin!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i completely disagree.
> ram is well known. most of it is math related.
> 
> it is HARD. and far from easy. if it was easy everyone would oc ram. that is why i recommend buying a kit at the speed you want ....
> ocing a CPU or VGA is easy. ram is like brain surgery .....
> 
> i think there is no conspiracy just your lack of want to accept that


I never mentioned any conspiracy. Why is it though that MSI gives us absolutely no detailed help on memory settings. I think most of us now know the rudimentary stuff like dram voltage, soc voltage , and now procodt, perhaps even vddp. But is that the full essentials? I question that. I still say no matter what a few overclock.net experienced memory overclockers should pool their knowledge and come out with a guide. It would be a great service to the community here. It still will take time and effort for all of us, but we will know a lot sooner our capabilities and limitations. I also think AMD is not being fully transparent about the IMC capabilities with DDR4 memory. I believe Agesa 1..00.06 will provide some help but most with problems will still have substantial problems after all is said and done. So some spin doctoring is going on with them. I do not believe until Zen 2 shows up that most of these memory issues will be alleviated. Though after spending about $500 on a cpu many of us will be tapped out for Zen 2. I understand its a new platform but I believe more transparency would leave a better end feeling than spin doctoring. Don't get me wrong. I do NOT regret the investment in Ryzen. It is still very good overall. But corporate spin doctoring turns me off whether Intel, GM, or whomever.
And I did buy the most compatible memory available. But I want 32 GB for some work that would benefit from the extra memory.. I guess I should have waited until the dust cleared and I would not be so mentally exhausted from the challenge.
In any case when the new memory kit arrives I believe some of these issues will be resolved.


----------



## Rashkae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> If they are Cas Latency 15 at 3000mhz then they are NOT B-die chips. Who told you they are B-die chips????? B-die chips are cas latency 14-14-14-14-34 at 3200mhz so no B-die chip will have a higher cas latency at a lower frequency.


I used typhoon to identify them


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rashkae*
> 
> I used typhoon to identify them


Then they are B-die but muust be lower binned if only rated for 3000mhz with such a high cas latency. Have you made any progress in increasing the speed that they run at?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 i like to block my board.
> 
> 2 why is AL crap to you ? i am excited and loving it ! esp for stuff like my server
> 
> 
> 
> Not as good a heat conductor as copper. So now all of a sudden aluminum is great? We used to tear apart the aluminum Corsair radiators as being inferior to brass and copper. But now it is good? You can transmute s--t into gold by putting EK on the label. Wa la Merlin!
Click to expand...

No, we gave then crap for mixing metals

This is a great thing to extend our hobby, to new people, makes it cheaper, and while not *holding* As much heat, al gives up its heat faster. That said, it is great for newer people to cut their teeth, or people not wanting max overclock, again like my servers, they run stock on a stock he, do you think i need all copper? I was waiting till i got a cnc to do this

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i completely disagree.
> ram is well known. most of it is math related.
> 
> it is HARD. and far from easy. if it was easy everyone would oc ram. that is why i recommend buying a kit at the speed you want ....
> ocing a CPU or VGA is easy. ram is like brain surgery .....
> 
> i think there is no conspiracy just your lack of want to accept that
> 
> 
> 
> I never mentioned any conspiracy. Why is it though that MSI gives us absolutely no detailed help on memory settings. I think most of us now know the rudimentary stuff like dram voltage, soc voltage , and now procodt, perhaps even vddp. But is that the full essentials? I question that. I still say no matter what a few overclock.net experienced memory overclockers should pool their knowledge and come out with a guide. It would be a great service to the community here. It still will take time and effort for all of us, but we will know a lot sooner our capabilities and limitations. I also think AMD is not being fully transparent about the IMC capabilities with DDR4 memory. I believe Agesa 1..00.06 will provide some help but most with problems will still have substantial problems after all is said and done. So some spin doctoring is going on with them. I do not believe until Zen 2 shows up that most of these memory issues will be alleviated. Though after spending about $500 on a cpu many of us will be tapped out for Zen 2. I understand its a new platform but I believe more transparency would leave a better end feeling than spin doctoring. Don't get me wrong. I do NOT regret the investment in Ryzen. It is till very good overall. But corporate spin doctoring turns me off whether Intel, GM, or whomever.
> And I did buy the most compatible memory available. But I want 32 GB for some work that would benefit from the extra memory.. I guess I should have waited until the dust cleared and I would not be so mentally exhausted from the challenge.
> In any case when the new memory kit arrives I believe some of these issues will be resolved.
Click to expand...

That is a ram thing not msi or and thing, fairly well documented. But yea, super in depth.


----------



## Rashkae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Then they are B-die but muust be lower binned if only rated for 3000mhz with such a high cas latency. Have you made any progress in increasing the speed that they run at?


Sadly no. They were some of the first Trident-X RAM out there so it might be that.

I'll try to go with loose timings and play more. Otherwise I'll sell them to an Intel user and bite the bullet


----------



## HybridClover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridClover*
> 
> I was able to boot without any issues on the V1.73 with these settings and memory.
> 
> BIOS: V1.73
> 
> CPU: 1800X (Stock)
> 
> MEMORY:G. Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2x16GB)
> 
> DRAM Frequency: 3200MHz
> 
> Timings: 14-14-14-14-34
> 
> Command Rate: 2T
> 
> SoC: 1.1V
> 
> DRAM Voltage: 1.4V
> 
> On V1.72 These identical settings were causing boots to OS followed by an immediate BSOD. So something changed in my favor.
> 
> I'll make sure this is 24/7 stable with my normal use. I stream and play H1Z1 and PUBG so if there are any issues I'll report them back here.
> 
> After I make sure I am stable through all that I will try to OC the CPU.


It wasn't stable at these setting. Games would randomly crash. I went back down to 3066MHz now everything is fine. Hopefully the new code fixes it once its released.


----------



## nonamelab

New beta BIOS 1.74 out : https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=283344.0


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

1.74 was just posted by one of the MSI forum admins:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-Z98LONNR0hbFoxRlZnbkV4cVU

I didn't care for 1.73, so I am still running 1.6. Will have to see what has changed/improved...


----------



## HybridClover

Does it have the new AGESA code?


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridClover*
> 
> Does it have the new AGESA code?


Agesa is still listed as 1.0.0.4a under HWInfo64. But, now I'm stable at 3033, so baby steps... More testing to come.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Agesa is still listed as 1.0.0.4a under HWInfo64. But, now I'm stable at 3033, so baby steps... More testing to come.


They just released the 1.74 bios for X370 Titanium. Not sure what its advantages are. MY new memory kit arrived. It is a nice (black with white trim) 32 GB kit with two 16GB CL14-14-14-34 G.Skill TridentZ B-die dimms. As soon as A-XMP profile was loaded in bios it booted without problem to 3200mhz with 1T command rate. I am elated. Made preliminary try to boot to 3333mhz and 3466mhz, but I am afraid that will be unsuccessful without loading some terribly loose timings. That really doesn't bother me at this point. MY objective was achieved and anything more would be pure gravy. Thanks to all for tolerating my rantings over the past few weeks. here is my cpu-z confirmation.

3200mhzbootfromA-XMP.PNG 67k .PNG file


----------



## cssorkinman

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Agesa is still listed as 1.0.0.4a under HWInfo64. But, now I'm stable at 3033, so baby steps... More testing to come.
> 
> 
> 
> They just released the 1.74 bios for X370 Titanium. Not sure what its advantages are. MY new memory kit arrived. It is a nice (black with white trim) 32 GB kit with two 16GB CL14-14-14-34 G.Skill TridentZ B-die dimms. As soon as A-XMP profile was loaded in bios it booted without problem to 3200mhz with 1T command rate. I am elated. Made preliminary try to boot to 3333mhz and 3466mhz, but I am afraid that will be unsuccessful without loading some terribly loose timings. That really doesn't bother me at this point. MY objective was achieved and anything more would be pure gravy. Thanks to all for tolerating my rantings over the past few weeks. here is my cpu-z confirmation.
> 
> 3200mhzbootfromA-XMP.PNG 67k .PNG file
Click to expand...

Very nice - have you had a chance to see what agesa version they are using in 1.74?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No, we gave then crap for mixing metals
> 
> This is a great thing to extend our hobby, to new people, makes it cheaper, and while not *holding* As much heat, al gives up its heat faster. That said, it is great for newer people to cut their teeth, or people not wanting max overclock, again like my servers, they run stock on a stock he, do you think i need all copper? I was waiting till i got a cnc to do this
> That is a ram thing not msi or and thing, fairly well documented. But yea, super in depth.


I know a few abandoned buildings from which you can pull out all the copper you want for radiators and blocks. All you would need is a fabricator. Just kidding. I am a little giddy today.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> false
> Very nice - have you had a chance to see what agesa version they are using in 1.74?


I know they have had Agesa 1.00.06 in the beta bios since 1.72.. That is what the MSI moderator told me just before he banned me for a week. Apparently MSI and even Asus often don't bother to change the identification string on their beta bioses. HWinfo64 still says Agesa 1.04a. on this latest bios.


----------



## cssorkinman

Thanks for the info









I've been going retro for the last couple days, back to messing around with my FX rig.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[


----------



## Finfin

My 4x8 ram package is still not going better than 2666 max.
However this new bios is more stable on my system than before. No voltage OC required anymore for 3950 Mhz CPU & 2666 14/14/14/14/34 RAM


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No, we gave then crap for mixing metals
> 
> This is a great thing to extend our hobby, to new people, makes it cheaper, and while not *holding* As much heat, al gives up its heat faster. That said, it is great for newer people to cut their teeth, or people not wanting max overclock, again like my servers, they run stock on a stock he, do you think i need all copper? I was waiting till i got a cnc to do this
> That is a ram thing not msi or and thing, fairly well documented. But yea, super in depth.
> 
> 
> 
> I know a few abandoned buildings from which you can pull out all the copper you want for radiators and blocks. All you would need is a fabricator. Just kidding. I am a little giddy today.
Click to expand...

I am glad for you oz


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I am glad for you oz


Hold your horses Mega. Life is one challenge after another. I noticed yesterday some serious issues. Unexpected system reboots, I upped all my dram and cpu voltages to no effect. This morning I decided to run memtest86 from my DVD. 414 errors in memory in less than 12 minutes of the first pass. I called Newegg and they are sending me replacement dimms overnight. I have 30 days to return this crap to avoid a new charge to my credit card. The saga continues.....????!!!!. Good thing I still have my FlareX until it sells on Ebay.

This only my second episode of bad G.Skill memory. The last time the dimm was completely dead after a couple of years use. This time the system still boots but is completely and unpredictably unstable due to bad dimm or dimms. II hope the replacemnet are error free. I assume you have experienced similar memory issues at some point or other.


----------



## motoray

For those who care ek monoblock is now available. Dunno if it hasbeen posted. Will be ordering soon.


----------



## ironamerican

Greetings,
Has anyone been able to get 3200mhz with 32 Gb of ram? I'm running:

GeIL EVO X 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)

Timing 16-16-16-36
Cas Latency 16
Voltage 1.35V


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironamerican*
> 
> Greetings,
> Has anyone been able to get 3200mhz with 32 Gb of ram? I'm running:
> 
> GeIL EVO X 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)
> 
> Timing 16-16-16-36
> Cas Latency 16
> Voltage 1.35V


Yes. I have G.Skill DDR4 3200 Trident-X CL14-14-14-34 . I just got them a couple days ago. I was having problems . At first I thought it was the memory as it failed memtest86, but I had forgotten to turn my cpu overclock down to stock frequency when I ran it. The overclock created all the memtest errors. AT stock there were no memory errors. So now I had to figure out what caused my numerous reboots. It could be the m.2 drive but I am still not sure of that. My temperatures on that drive were only about 36 celcius. So what else could have caused it??? Perhaps an unstable bios. I installed beta bios 1.74 36 hours ago. I believe that was the culprit as the m.2 drive had been quite stable . So I rolled back my bios to 1.73 a little while ago. It took greater effort to boot to 3200nhz with my memory, I had to do it a step at a time. I first set memory speed in the bios at 2667mhz. I used my same timings as for 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 at 1.35 dram voltage. SOC voltage 107.5 volts procodt 53. ohms. I then set memory for 2933mhz on my next restart into bios upped dram voltage 1.38 volts with dram power phase set to optimal in digipower settings. I rebooted to windows at 2933mhz successfully. I restarted and in bios I set memory to 3200mhz with procODT at 60ohms, dram voltage at 1.39 volts with dram phase control still optimized . I raised soc voltage to 1.15 volts and successfully booted into windows at 3200mhz at stock cpu frequency of 3.60 GHZ for my 1800X cpu. I had cpu voltage at 1.25 volts with profile 2 for load line calibration. I use the Ryzen balanced power plan in windows. I hope my settings can help you they are only a guideline. You may have to adjust then. Are your dimms populated with Samsung B-die chips? They have the easiest time getting to full speed of 3200mhz. My dimms have Samsung B-die chips. Note that with bios 1.73 I had little luck with the A-XMP profiles. I am sure you have used them. Now forget them disable XMP and manually set the frequency and timings as I have described to you. Good luck.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> For those who care ek monoblock is now available. Dunno if it hasbeen posted. Will be ordering soon.


Have not seen you post here in a good while. Hope all is well.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I am glad for you oz


The memory turned out to be fine. I made the rookie error of running memtest86 with my cpu overclocked. Once the cpu ran at stock there were no memory errors. I believe the 1.74 bios was causing instability
though there is a smaller possibility the m.2 PCIe drive may be the culprit. I rolled back to 1.73 bios. Now I will try the m.2 drive again. If it behaves properly, then I know the 1.74 bios was the issue. My memory is back and running at 3200mhz with rated timings. I had to do step by step increases in memory speed and voltage settings to get there 1.73 does NOT handle the XMP for my memory as autoimatically as 1.74 but all is well. I will ratchet up my cpu speed shortly.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Have not seen you post here in a good while. Hope all is well.


All is well, thanks . Work has been making it hard to do the pc things lol. I need to catch back up on this thread and see how many bios revs n such i have been missing out on.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> All is well, thanks . Work has been making it hard to do the pc things lol. I need to catch back up on this thread and see how many bios revs n such i have been missing out on.


MSI is now at beta bios 1.74. I Moved back from it to 1.73. But I think I did so for the wrong reason. I had system instability . First I thought it was my new memory, but that was wrong. Next I thought it was the new bios. But in fact 3200mhz was just a bit too much of a stretch for my two 16GB dual rank dimms. No big problem achieving it, but stabilizing it just did not work. So I went down to 2933mhz for now and all seems much better.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridClover*
> 
> Does it have the new AGESA code?


Yes it does. MSI and Asus when they update beta bioses apparently often do NOT change the Agesa identification string. So it read 1.04a in HWinfo64 but in actuality it is Agesa 1.00.06.


----------



## HybridClover

Im running 1.73. How long has the new AGESA code been implemented? Also, is 1.74 any better?


----------



## HybridClover

Turns out my previous setting were not stable.

Right now I have 2x16GB at 3200MHz G. Skill TridentZ

DRAM Voltage 1.4v

SoC Voltage 1.175

CPU Clock Speed 4.0GHz

Core Voltage 1.375v

I got through a long game of Player Unknowns Battlegrounds. I didn't stream at the same time but the game seemed to run perfectly.

I need to work on testing stability reliably.

Are my voltages safe for 24/7 use? The research I have done so far seems like they are the max safe voltages for everyday use.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> MSI is now at beta bios 1.74. I Moved back from it to 1.73. But I think I did so for the wrong reason. I had system instability . First I thought it was my new memory, but that was wrong. Next I thought it was the new bios. But in fact 3200mhz was just a bit too much of a stretch for my two 16GB dual rank dimms. No big problem achieving it, but stabilizing it just did not work. So I went down to 2933mhz for now and all seems much better.


Thats a big leap forward for mem of that capacity since i have been gone. Awesome news, hopefully it keeps improving.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridClover*
> 
> Turns out my previous setting were not stable.
> 
> Right now I have 2x16GB at 3200MHz G. Skill TridentZ
> 
> DRAM Voltage 1.4v
> 
> SoC Voltage 1.175
> 
> CPU Clock Speed 4.0GHz
> 
> Core Voltage 1.375v
> 
> I got through a long game of Player Unknowns Battlegrounds. I didn't stream at the same time but the game seemed to run perfectly.
> 
> I need to work on testing stability reliably.
> 
> Are my voltages safe for 24/7 use? The research I have done so far seems like they are the max safe voltages for everyday use.


Well the vcore is very safe. But safe is always relative to the cooling system.


----------



## sydefekt

What is the best setting for the DRAM Phase control? The help file says it helps with power savings. So should this be disabled then?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Thats a big leap forward for mem of that capacity since i have been gone. Awesome news, hopefully it keeps improving.
> 
> I reinstalled 1.74 beta bios and 3200mhz is quite easy to boot into but a b___ch to stabilize. so I was able to go to 3066mhz and it appears a whole lot better as far as stability. My cinebech score for open cl was consifderably higher at 3066mhz than at 3200mhz which spells stability means better performance. It was at 114.7 fps at 3200mhz and 125.7 fps at 3066mhz.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridClover*
> 
> Turns out my previous setting were not stable.
> 
> Right now I have 2x16GB at 3200MHz G. Skill TridentZ
> 
> DRAM Voltage 1.4v
> 
> SoC Voltage 1.175
> 
> CPU Clock Speed 4.0GHz
> 
> Core Voltage 1.375v
> 
> I got through a long game of Player Unknowns Battlegrounds. I didn't stream at the same time but the game seemed to run perfectly.
> 
> I need to work on testing stability reliably.
> 
> Are my voltages safe for 24/7 use? The research I have done so far seems like they are the max safe voltages for everyday use.


I really doubt you are stable core voltage 1.375 for a 4.0 GHZ overclock. You did Prime95 or even OCCT for an hour?


----------



## wmunn

I have a strange question. Does anyone else have A-XMP available in their bios? I remember I could set that back on the very early bios, but for several revisions now, both public and beta it says not supported on the home setup screen where the circles are, and it is not available in the overclock settings either.

currently running on 1.74 @ 3066mhz on sk hynix ram, hoping to get stable 3200 which is what they were rated for when purchased. G.Skill trident-z rgb 3200 16,18,18,18,38,56 2T

currently stable @ 3066 using soc voltage 1.15 v, procODT 60 ohms, dram voltage 1.39


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HybridClover*
> 
> Turns out my previous setting were not stable.
> 
> Right now I have 2x16GB at 3200MHz G. Skill TridentZ
> 
> DRAM Voltage 1.4v
> 
> SoC Voltage 1.175
> 
> CPU Clock Speed 4.0GHz
> 
> Core Voltage 1.375v
> 
> I got through a long game of Player Unknowns Battlegrounds. I didn't stream at the same time but the game seemed to run perfectly.
> 
> I need to work on testing stability reliably.
> 
> Are my voltages safe for 24/7 use? The research I have done so far seems like they are the max safe voltages for everyday use.
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt you are stable core voltage 1.375 for a 4.0 GHZ overclock. You did Prime95 or even OCCT for an hour?
Click to expand...

My 1800X is similar


----------



## HybridClover

I havent run any stability testing software yet. I've only played a few games of PUBG.

Im going to try and stream with those settings.

If I get through an entire stream without issues then it should be good. That would be the most CPU intensive workload I put on it at any given time.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I have a strange question. Does anyone else have A-XMP available in their bios? I remember I could set that back on the very early bios, but for several revisions now, both public and beta it says not supported on the home setup screen where the circles are, and it is not available in the overclock settings either.
> 
> currently running on 1.74 @ 3066mhz on sk hynix ram, hoping to get stable 3200 which is what they were rated for when purchased. G.Skill trident-z rgb 3200 16,18,18,18,38,56 2T
> 
> currently stable @ 3066 using soc voltage 1.15 v, procODT 60 ohms, dram voltage 1.39


It is available in all the Bios revisions. I really do not understand your problem.


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It is available in all the Bios revisions. I really do not understand your problem.


See these photos of my bios screen, a-xmp does not seem able to be used at all on my board for some reason.

2017-06-0921.06.38.jpg 2993k .jpg file


2017-06-0921.07.29.jpg 5185k .jpg file


2017-06-0921.07.44.jpg 4188k .jpg file


----------



## HybridClover

Ill probably just wait for a stable release of the BIOS with the new AGESA code. Mostly everything runs fine with my overclocks and memory speeds. But just little stuff like random game crashes and such are making it too unpredictable for me. Ill stick to stock 1800X speeds and 3066MHz 14-14-14-34 2T for right now with DRAM Voltage at 1.4v and SoC at 1.15V.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridClover*
> 
> Ill probably just wait for a stable release of the BIOS with the new AGESA code. Mostly everything runs fine with my overclocks and memory speeds. But just little stuff like random game crashes and such are making it too unpredictable for me. Ill stick to stock 1800X speeds and 3066MHz 14-14-14-34 2T for right now with DRAM Voltage at 1.4v and SoC at 1.15V.[/quote
> 
> That is exactly what I chose to do. It gets too nerve racking dealing with glitches caused by system instability. At 3066 my build is rock solid, but at 3200mhz I can throw the kitchen sink at it in voltages and I still can't stabilize it completely. 3066mhz is not bad at all. There is always the chance we will be able to go up a notch with a future bios release. You did well. Now enjoy your system.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> See these photos of my bios screen, a-xmp does not seem able to be used at all on my board for some reason.
> 
> 2017-06-0921.06.38.jpg 2993k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 2017-06-0921.07.29.jpg 5185k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 2017-06-0921.07.44.jpg 4188k .jpg file


Time to call MSI technical support. That is just plain crazy.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I have a strange question. Does anyone else have A-XMP available in their bios? I remember I could set that back on the very early bios, but for several revisions now, both public and beta it says not supported on the home setup screen where the circles are, and it is not available in the overclock settings either.
> 
> currently running on 1.74 @ 3066mhz on sk hynix ram, hoping to get stable 3200 which is what they were rated for when purchased. G.Skill trident-z rgb 3200 16,18,18,18,38,56 2T
> 
> currently stable @ 3066 using soc voltage 1.15 v, procODT 60 ohms, dram voltage 1.39


You are using two 16GB sticks of ram or two 8 Gb sticks?


----------



## wmunn

2 x 8gb


----------



## wmunn

I have a suspicion this is related to the saved oc profiles which I was using during the early bios revisions. For a while there a-xmp was disabled until I loaded a saved profile and then it was enabled. now in the later versions of bios that data causes an error when trying to load the profile, so I deleted all of them and started from scratch. So, I have a sneaking feeling that I have brought this on myself, and need to figure out if there is a way to completely wipe all the bios settings, because load default values doesn't reset all of them, clearly.


----------



## wmunn

I just powered down and used the clear cmos button on the back to wipe cmos, issue still persists. Waiting on MSI to reply to email.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmunn*
> 
> I have a suspicion this is related to the saved oc profiles which I was using during the early bios revisions. For a while there a-xmp was disabled until I loaded a saved profile and then it was enabled. now in the later versions of bios that data causes an error when trying to load the profile, so I deleted all of them and started from scratch. So, I have a sneaking feeling that I have brought this on myself, and need to figure out if there is a way to completely wipe all the bios settings, because load default values doesn't reset all of them, clearly.


Huh? Yes it does, let alone what is your problem


----------



## motoray

So now that i am wayyy out of the loop am i missing any real gains on these newer bios? Lol been on 1.1 since day 1 with zero hickups at 4.0, 3200. Been afraid of changing since. And dont feel like reading through the 30+ pages i have missed in my absence.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> So now that i am wayyy out of the loop am i missing any real gains on these newer bios? Lol been on 1.1 since day 1 with zero hickups at 4.0, 3200. Been afraid of changing since. And dont feel like reading through the 30+ pages i have missed in my absence.


Best launch day bios Ryzen's platform had - period.

Other than generally quicker boot times, if you are running 4.0 and 3200 mhz on the ram there isn't a lot to get too excited about just yet. On later bios versions with updated microcode can actually limit maximum stable clockspeed on some stress tests ( not that it isn't doing more work because of it at the same clock). chew quoted a 100 mhz handicap, but I'm finding mine to be closer to 25 mhz.
The latest bios I've tried has many more options available in it for ram tuning / voltage controls , but to be honest..... I can't manage to beat the auto settings with any of my tuning for overall performance.

If you were having issues with ram speeds etc , then by all means I'd update the bios.


----------



## Mega Man

Also, older ageas (spelling ? - on mobile right now ) have far better performance ram wise


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Best launch day bios Ryzen's platform had - period.
> 
> Other than generally quicker boot times, if you are running 4.0 and 3200 mhz on the ram there isn't a lot to get too excited about just yet. On later bios versions with updated microcode can actually limit maximum stable clockspeed on some stress tests ( not that it isn't doing more work because of it at the same clock). chew quoted a 100 mhz handicap, but I'm finding mine to be closer to 25 mhz.
> The latest bios I've tried has many more options available in it for ram tuning / voltage controls , but to be honest..... I can't manage to beat the auto settings with any of my tuning for overall performance.
> 
> If you were having issues with ram speeds etc , then by all means I'd update the bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Also, older ageas (spelling ? - on mobile right now ) have far better performance ram wise


Does the new code have performance gain?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Best launch day bios Ryzen's platform had - period.
> 
> Other than generally quicker boot times, if you are running 4.0 and 3200 mhz on the ram there isn't a lot to get too excited about just yet. On later bios versions with updated microcode can actually limit maximum stable clockspeed on some stress tests ( not that it isn't doing more work because of it at the same clock). chew quoted a 100 mhz handicap, but I'm finding mine to be closer to 25 mhz.
> The latest bios I've tried has many more options available in it for ram tuning / voltage controls , but to be honest..... I can't manage to beat the auto settings with any of my tuning for overall performance.
> 
> If you were having issues with ram speeds etc , then by all means I'd update the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Also, older ageas (spelling ? - on mobile right now ) have far better performance ram wise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the new code have performance gain?
Click to expand...

Slower in superpi - about the same in many others from what I've seen.


----------



## Mega Man

The older code had tighter timings.

That is one of the ways we are getting better ram compatibility


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Does the new code have performance gain?


Lower memory latency, as Ccsorkingman said. You boot several seconds faster.


----------



## javamocha

hello, I need some help here...my system have trouble again. couple of days ago...suddenly, every time i turn on the PC or restart the PC...it always goes to BIOS. i didn't change anything as far as i remember.
everything was detected properly, device manager doesn't have exclamation mark on it...I have reset the BIOS but still the same.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

It might be helpful for EVERYONE if those who have stable memory configurations above stock post shots of ALL applicable settings using the Ryzen Timing Checker created by Stilt:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18220#post_26137022

it provides COMPLETE DDR4 timing data, which could be helpful for those looking for settings to try manually...

(not my image)


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Here's my actual timings at the moment. I went back to 4 DIMMS. Only runing 2667. Turns out my IC's are Hynix (Corsair has used both in this series). I can get 3200 with 2 DIMMS, but figured it was time to start seeing what I can do with 4. Haven't done a lot of playing with manual settings yet. Trying to build my understanding of what they all do...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rashkae

Has MSI improved boot speeds yet? My fried's Gigabyte motherboard boots up fast!


----------



## Mega Man

I have never had an issue


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rashkae*
> 
> Has MSI improved boot speeds yet? My fried's Gigabyte motherboard boots up fast!


My boot speed is fine now compared to launch bios. Using a PCIe NVME, the "Last Bios Time" in Task Manager is 14.5 seconds. Similar to my Previous x99 system.


----------



## Rashkae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> My boot speed is fine now compared to launch bios. Using a PCIe NVME, the "Last Bios Time" in Task Manager is 14.5 seconds. Similar to my Previous x99 system.


What BIOS version are you on now?


----------



## javamocha

re-up*

hello, I need some help here...my system have trouble. couple of days ago...suddenly, every time i turn on the PC or restart the PC...it always goes to BIOS. i didn't change anything as far as i remember.
everything was detected properly, device manager doesn't have exclamation mark on it...I have reset the BIOS but still the same.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rashkae*
> 
> What BIOS version are you on now?


1.73 Beta.
Was also ok with 1.6 official.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> re-up*
> 
> hello, I need some help here...my system have trouble. couple of days ago...suddenly, every time i turn on the PC or restart the PC...it always goes to BIOS. i didn't change anything as far as i remember.
> everything was detected properly, device manager doesn't have exclamation mark on it...I have reset the BIOS but still the same.


.

Have you tried removing motherboard battery?

Tried different boot device? Or boot to USB/CD?


----------



## javamocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> .
> 
> Have you tried removing motherboard battery?
> 
> Tried different boot device? Or boot to USB/CD?


no i haven't, the warranty sticker is on the battery...should i jump the cmos?
it's a new motherboard, everything works fine, no problem at all. it happens a few days ago. so suddenly, no error messages what so ever.
the bios time is even up to date...it's weird...

the boot drive was also detected on the bios...an nvme m.2 samsung drive


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> no i haven't, the warranty sticker is on the battery...should i jump the cmos?
> it's a new motherboard, everything works fine, no problem at all. it happens a few days ago. so suddenly, no error messages what so ever.
> the bios time is even up to date...it's weird...
> 
> the boot drive was also detected on the bios...an nvme m.2 samsung drive


I would probably try using a regular sata ssd for a few days to rule out problems with your M2. Or a fresh partition and install of Windows. Sounds like it has problems initiating the boot operating system and just going to bios.


----------



## javamocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> I would probably try using a regular sata ssd for a few days to rule out problems with your M2. Or a fresh partition and install of Windows. Sounds like it has problems initiating the boot operating system and just going to bios.


well i think i'll try to use regular ssd or hdd to find the problem. is there any link on how to properly install OS on the m.2 drive, coz it;s the first time i use nmvw m.2 drive, in case i miss something.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> well i think i'll try to use regular ssd or hdd to find the problem. is there any link on how to properly install OS on the m.2 drive, coz it;s the first time i use nmvw m.2 drive, in case i miss something.


It should be the same UEFI installation process, that creates a recovery partition when you format the drive at the start of install. Also make sure you have the latest M2 device driver direct from the manufacturer if possible. In fact, check first to see if updating to the latest official driver and bios will fix your problem before you reinstall.

By the way, which M2 slot in the motherboard do you have your boot drive plugged in?


----------



## javamocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> It should be the same UEFI installation process, that creates a recovery partition when you format the drive at the start of install. Also make sure you have the latest M2 device driver direct from the manufacturer if possible. In fact, check first to see if updating to the latest official driver and bios will fix your problem before you reinstall.
> 
> By the way, which M2 slot in the motherboard do you have your boot drive plugged in?


i have updated the driver to the newest one. the bios is still on 1.6. no official release here in SEA.
I plug it on the top m.2 slot (first slot)


----------



## Performer81

Im from the Internet and I have to tell you that your problems come from the MSI Command Center Software!!!!!!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> well i think i'll try to use regular ssd or hdd to find the problem. is there any link on how to properly install OS on the m.2 drive, coz it;s the first time i use nmvw m.2 drive, in case i miss something.
> 
> 
> 
> It should be the same UEFI installation process, that creates a recovery partition when you format the drive at the start of install. Also make sure you have the latest M2 device driver direct from the manufacturer if possible. In fact, check first to see if updating to the latest official driver and bios will fix your problem before you reinstall.
> 
> By the way, which M2 slot in the motherboard do you have your boot drive plugged in?
Click to expand...

You also need to boot in uefi mode. If you don't it installs improperly (mbr vs gpt), also you, depending on which widows and what version you may have to manually install in gpt.. all of gave above adder examples of ebkac and why I take the "slow boot times " As ebkac as I have not had a problem across 2 mobos, both msi


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> i have updated the driver to the newest one. the bios is still on 1.6. no official release here in SEA.
> I plug it on the top m.2 slot (first slot)


Somebody forgot to tell you when you install an nvme m.2 drive you must enable WHQL Windows 10 support. It is in advanced settings header. I have a Samsung 960 EVO NVMe m.2 drive. As far as device driver from manufacturer that can NOT be incorporated into the installl according to Samsung tech support. I have been there and done that and it is fruitless. Post installation you can and should install the latest driver from the manufacturer as it will add better performance.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Im from the Internet and I have to tell you that your problems come from the MSI Command Center Software!!!!!!!


I'm having the exact same issue as that other guy, and it started right after I updated to the latest Command Centre. Is it a specific setting causing it to go straight to the BIOS?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> I'm having the exact same issue as that other guy, and it started right after I updated to the latest Command Centre. Is it a specific setting causing it to go straight to the BIOS?


NEVER EVER use software for bios access. It is dangerous and can often fail and sometines corrupt your bios. Be smart!.


----------



## olbie

i just checked out ram timer, Here is mine which i managed to get. trying to get higher but no luck atm.
Bios 1.74


----------



## Doom2pro

MSI X370 Titanium (Obviously) running 1.73 BETA BIOS, DRAM 1.45V SOC 1.11V, stable @ 3066 for weeks using Hynix A-die G.Skill Trident Z CAS16 3200 (RGB) 2x 8GB kit.



DDR4 Kit details from Thaiphoon Burner.


----------



## cssorkinman

Where I be currently


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> NEVER EVER use software for bios access. It is dangerous and can often fail and sometines corrupt your bios. Be smart!.


I'm not using it for BIOS access, I just have it installed for monitoring purposes. I do all my overclocking from within the BIOS








I uninstalled it, but still have the issue of booting straight to the BIOS. Very odd...


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Double post, delete


----------



## javamocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Im from the Internet and I have to tell you that your problems come from the MSI Command Center Software!!!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You also need to boot in uefi mode. If you don't it installs improperly (mbr vs gpt), also you, depending on which widows and what version you may have to manually install in gpt.. all of gave above adder examples of ebkac and why I take the "slow boot times " As ebkac as I have not had a problem across 2 mobos, both msi


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Somebody forgot to tell you when you install an nvme m.2 drive you must enable WHQL Windows 10 support. It is in advanced settings header. I have a Samsung 960 EVO NVMe m.2 drive. As far as device driver from manufacturer that can NOT be incorporated into the installl according to Samsung tech support. I have been there and done that and it is fruitless. Post installation you can and should install the latest driver from the manufacturer as it will add better performance.


thank you all for the input...i'll give it a try...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Got the board in the case and all the wiring done



CPU and GPU are here



Just waiting on a new PSU and a couple of drives then It'll be all systems go!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Got the board in the case and all the wiring done
> 
> 
> 
> CPU and GPU are here
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on a new PSU and a couple of drives then It'll be all systems go!


Nice! Hope the silicon gods smile upon thee!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Got the board in the case and all the wiring done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU and GPU are here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on a new PSU and a couple of drives then It'll be all systems go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Hope the silicon gods smile upon thee!
Click to expand...

I hope they do too!









Also got 4x8GB of Sammy B-Die to go into it as well so this'll be fun


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Got the board in the case and all the wiring done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU and GPU are here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on a new PSU and a couple of drives then It'll be all systems go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Hope the silicon gods smile upon thee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope they do too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got 4x8GB of Sammy B-Die to go into it as well so this'll be fun
Click to expand...

If it's your first experience with the Titanium and it comes with bios 1.1 you might find it interesting to run it for a while without updating. Get some superpi baselines to compare later bios version against.

What ram in particular did you come up with?


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Got the board in the case and all the wiring done
> 
> 
> 
> CPU and GPU are here
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on a new PSU and a couple of drives then It'll be all systems go!


You have a 360 AIO? Cool!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> You have a 360 AIO? Cool!


So do I. I have an Alphacool Eisbaer 360. Very quiet and very efficient and very cheap!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Where I be currently
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Where I be currently
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I hope they do too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got 4x8GB of Sammy B-Die to go into it as well so this'll be fun


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I hope they do too!


That may be a problem for you. Four single rank dimms, B-die or not, put more stress on the IMC than two dual rank dimms (16GB dimms). I had four FlareX 8GB dimms I could not get above 2800mhz . That was with the current 1.74 beta bios. So I sold them and bought two 16GB Trident-Z CL 14-14-14-34 B -die. Same exact timings as my four FlareX B-dies. Now I am at 2933 mhz and 3200mhz and 3066mhz while achievable had stability issues even when upping all voltages. So 2933 mhz is certainly better than 2800mhz. If you have a golden IMC you may still be able to achieve 3200mhz stable, but the odds are against you.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Got the board in the case and all the wiring done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU and GPU are here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on a new PSU and a couple of drives then It'll be all systems go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a 360 AIO? Cool!
Click to expand...

Yep, Fractal Design Kelvin S36 in there with 3 x 120mm TT Premium RGB fans, this rig will be looking mighty purdy once turned on








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> That may be a problem for you. Four single rank dimms, B-die or not, put more stress on the IMC than two dual rank dimms (16GB dimms). I had four FlareX 8GB dimms I could not get above 2800mhz . That was with the current 1.74 beta bios. So I sold them and bought two 16GB Trident-Z CL 14-14-14-34 B -die. Same exact timings as my four FlareX B-dies. Now I am at 2933 mhz and 3200mhz and 3066mhz while achievable had stability issues even when upping all voltages. So 2933 mhz is certainly better than 2800mhz. If you have a golden IMC you may still be able to achieve 3200mhz stable, but the odds are against you.


I am well aware of this yes


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I hope they do too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got 4x8GB of Sammy B-Die to go into it as well so this'll be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's your first experience with the Titanium and it comes with bios 1.1 you might find it interesting to run it for a while without updating. Get some superpi baselines to compare later bios version against.
> 
> What ram in particular did you come up with?
Click to expand...

Sorry I didn't reply to you, I'll be using my 3866 c18 kit in the Titanium for the most part but I've also got a 3200 c16 kit of Corsair Vengeance LED (White) as well, whichever one looks the best will be what lives in there 24/7









This will become my gaming rig, the Crosshair and 1700x will be my daily driver.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I hope they do too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got 4x8GB of Sammy B-Die to go into it as well so this'll be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's your first experience with the Titanium and it comes with bios 1.1 you might find it interesting to run it for a while without updating. Get some superpi baselines to compare later bios version against.
> 
> What ram in particular did you come up with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I didn't reply to you, I'll be using my 3866 c18 kit in the Titanium for the most part but I've also got a 3200 c16 kit of Corsair Vengeance LED (White) as well, whichever one looks the best will be what lives in there 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will become my gaming rig, the Crosshair and 1700x will be my daily driver.
Click to expand...

Thanks Sgt. , looking forward to seeing how you like that rig


----------



## Mega Man

as am i


----------



## cssorkinman

I keep this up and I may just loose my crown as the worlds worst 3d bencher


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, Fractal Design Kelvin S36 in there with 3 x 120mm TT Premium RGB fans, this rig will be looking mighty purdy once turned on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am well aware of this yes


Nice. And stability????


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I hope they do too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got 4x8GB of Sammy B-Die to go into it as well so this'll be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's your first experience with the Titanium and it comes with bios 1.1 you might find it interesting to run it for a while without updating. Get some superpi baselines to compare later bios version against.
> 
> What ram in particular did you come up with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I didn't reply to you, I'll be using my 3866 c18 kit in the Titanium for the most part but I've also got a 3200 c16 kit of Corsair Vengeance LED (White) as well, whichever one looks the best will be what lives in there 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will become my gaming rig, the Crosshair and 1700x will be my daily driver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sgt. , looking forward to seeing how you like that rig
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as am i


I love my C6H rig, feels sooooo good to have 8 cores on the desktop again









I'm expecting the 1600 to be an awesome gaming chip for many years to come








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, Fractal Design Kelvin S36 in there with 3 x 120mm TT Premium RGB fans, this rig will be looking mighty purdy once turned on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am well aware of this yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. And stability????
Click to expand...

Yes, Y Cruncher for 12 hours.


----------



## BuZADAM

Msi preparing new amd x370 motherboard GAMING M7

https://www.donanimhaber.com/anakart/haberleri/AMD-Ryzen-icin-MSidan-iddiali-anakart.htm


----------



## Johan45

Hey guys, any tips for the Titanium? I'll be working with one for the next few days and thought I'd pick your brains. I've found the latest Beta on the MSI forums. I assume as with the CHVI I'll be better off with that VS the latest "official" BIOS.


----------



## Mega Man

Enjoy it. It is easy, knowing you, you won't have any issues


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Enjoy it. It is easy, knowing you, you won't have any issues


Thanks Mega
Just opened it up to have a look. I'm still undecided on the colour. I think it's cool but different. When I saw the shiny SATA cables I was impressed though. nice touch. Won't have time to "play" until tomorrow with luck I'll get some of the menial stuff out of the way tonight.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I love my C6H rig, feels sooooo good to have 8 cores on the desktop again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm expecting the 1600 to be an awesome gaming chip for many years to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Y Cruncher for 12 hours.


You are blessed. Couldn't get over 2800mhz with
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Msi preparing new amd x370 motherboard GAMING M7
> 
> https://www.donanimhaber.com/anakart/haberleri/AMD-Ryzen-icin-MSidan-iddiali-anakart.htm[/quote
> 
> What is the point of posting a video that is in Turkish? I do not speak Turkish. These forums are in the English language


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Hey guys, any tips for the Titanium? I'll be working with one for the next few days and thought I'd pick your brains. I've found the latest Beta on the MSI forums. I assume as with the CHVI I'll be better off with that VS the latest "official" BIOS.


Turn it up to 11









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














curiosity got the better of me , so I had to see what game boost would set things to.

1.1 bios was fastest on superpi for me. All bios I have tried were stable. Walking your way up through the memory freqs can help catch another divider.

Should be able to smash the benches at sandra with your cooling and a Titanium if you have a good 16 thread chip for it. For some reason the Titanium does very well over there.

You might get bored with it , no bclk gen and honestly the auto memory settings are tough for me to improve upon

I think it is the best board for the novice overclocker ( read as ME lol ) because of that.

Best of luck - Have fun!

EDIT: if you walk up your memory frequency always save the profile to a usb flashdrive, it can save you a couple re- boots as you re-establish your fastest ram clock.


----------



## Mega Man

Yea I forgot about walking up the memory, good advice


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are blessed. Couldn't get over 2800mhz with
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Msi preparing new amd x370 motherboard GAMING M7
> 
> https://www.donanimhaber.com/anakart/haberleri/AMD-Ryzen-icin-MSidan-iddiali-anakart.htm[/quote
> 
> What is the point of posting a video that is in Turkish? I do not speak Turkish. These forums are in the English language
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have issue with your eyes !
> 
> 1st point. You dont have to know TURKISH , I dont have to know ENGLISH. Any one ask you , do you know TURKISH ? NO. So , dont speak nessary
> 
> 2nd point. Do you watch only english video ? If video not english , what do you do ?
> 
> 3rd point . No matter that video what language , matter is , how looks like msi x370 m7 mother board . so that watch or etc.
> 
> if you have issue with your eyes go get some medical support . and maybe rigth , if your eyes broken,that time, language must be english for your ears
Click to expand...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Do you have issue with your eyes !
> 
> 1st point. You dont have to know TURKISH , I dont have to know ENGLISH. Any one ask you , do you know TURKISH ? NO. So , dont speak nessary
> 
> 2nd point. Do you watch only english video ? If video not english , what do you do ?
> 
> 3rd point . No matter that video what language , matter is , how looks like msi x370 m7 mother board . so that watch or etc.
> 
> if you have issue with your eyes go get some medical support . and maybe rigth , if your eyes broken,that time, language must be english for your ears


I have nothing against Turkish or any other language or people, but the video is incomprehensible unless you know the Turkish language. It is impossible to know anything about the features without knowing what the guy is saying.


----------



## flashybios

Greetings OCers









First of all, thank you all for your active discussion here aswell as in the forums of the manufacturers.

I was thinking about upgrading to Ryzen from launch but didn't since people were having issues and said BIOS/Win updates were coming in the future for compatibility.
This month I saw that a new BIOS has been out in May and ordered a Ryzen 7 1800X on a ASUS C6H with the G.Skill Flare X 16GB 3200MHz CL14 (F4-3200C14D-16GFX).
I was stupid enough too assume it'll work out of the box 3 months after launch. Oh boy. Why the heck didn't I google first or read the forums.
I switched out the C6H and I ended up getting the MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM. I don't need help for the C6H issues below. Just posting for awareness. I'm kind of in a dead-end with setting the vcore manually (see 4. issue down below) and a small audio problem.

Issues I ran into:

Problems with the ASUS C6H:
not fixed (board issue): Cold boot bug after power cutoff (known). F9 code. Takes like 2-3 attempts to boot. I personally don't know any person that lets their PC have electricity 24/7. I use an outlet strip and turn it off when I'm away/asleep like any other person does who wont pay for the power of standby devices?!
not fixed (board issue): This board burns your cpu by default. I don't know how I could not be totally upset about this. Decades of engineering for this piece of garbage? If you load the default optimized settings in the bios the vcore will go up to *1.528V*! It was spicking over 1.5 every minute in BIOS and in Win. Overall the vcore was 1.38-1.528V and would constantly run >1.4V in Win. And we are at stock speed! That is absolutly unacceptable giving the fact that this chip could be stable @4GHz with 1.4V and the fact that every customer unfamiliar with OCing etc. will potentially damage/burn his cpu. Srsly how are those values stock default. Smh
Above are two main reasons I switched the board. Also keep in mind that I'm not able to run with the vcore set manually. I will come to that later.
The Q-Fan thingy didn't let me set my fans below 40%. I don't know why there would be such a restriction to the case fan controls on a expensive mobo. On the MSI I can adjust it 0% flawlessy.
How can this board only have one internal USB2 connector? Again: for this price? Shame.

Flare X 3200MHz RAM issue:
fixed: It just wouldn't run 3200MHz. On the C6H it was hopeless to use DOCPT or whatever. I tried setting it manually with different timing etc. vDRAM up to 1.4V. SOC to 1.18V. After hours of rebooting I would still only run 2400MHz. Same on the MSI board. XMP profile didn't work out of the box. I tested memtest86 as it was recommended by users like os2wiz to first test the RAM. No error. The only thing that really helped me was to *run one stick at a time*. Just to realize one stick would instantly run at the XMP 3200MHz. While the other stick caused the same failing behaviour that I saw in the last 300 reboots. I'm now RMAing this kit. Had a lot of upset moments because I wasn't able to run it properly. Could'nt get over the idea that I got (one of) the best RAM kits for compatibility (as os2wiz said aswell) I could possibly get and it still would not work. It's even in the QVL.

MSI Titanium SSD boot fail:
fixed: When booting Windows 8.1 it would get stuck on the windows logo loading screen. The only thing that I could see me doing after my 1h long panic attack and running memtest86 again without errors was to *update the BIOS*. Updated from the launch BIOS 1.1 to the newest version from the original MSI site BIOS 1.6. Would easily boot into Win after that.

Setting vcore manually sets fixed 2.2GHz:
not fixed: If the vcore is set to anything else than Auto the PC would boot and show the correct value in BIOS. However it would show *2.2GHz in Win* and only run at that speed. It will not boost under load. Win power plan is of course high performance and AMD CoolnQuiet is off.
Same problem on both boards. Windows 8.1 64-bit. So I can't get Ryzen Master or the chipset driver. (Even with MSI Beta BIOS 1.74 issue persists)
I really have no clue what could cause this. My guess would be a Win related issue. I can't and couldn't see myself upgrading to Win 10. I had it once for 7 min. Was enough to get partially infected by HIV. Jokes aside I would consider upgrading to Win 10 if it would be the possible fix. I've read about the 2.2GHz issue before on MSI forums and they haven't found a solution. Would be interesting if this only occurs on Win <10 meaning I would have to upgrade.
Manually adjusting the vcore is obviously the only way to really OC. Right now I'm running 39x multiplier with everything else on Auto stable. Max vcore under load is 1.4V. Really impressed how this board handles the chip and the voltage. No comparison to the C6H.

Microphone really low
not fixed: After updating to Realtek 6.0.1.8169 from the MSI website my mic volume from my headset was pathetically low. Basically so unusable low that it didn't make any sound. I originally plugged the headset in the back side bottom two left jacks. The mic obviously in the one with mic written on it. The only way to use my mic is to plug it into the front jack. Still low but at least it makes a sound and others can hear me. Had to set +10dB which I didn't before. I assume the old drivers (probably from the C6H) worked better as I was having no problems without drivers. Sad that the recommended software to use this nice soundcard get my mic so low.

Thanks for reading. I hope my little story is a bit helpful.







If someone would have an idea to the 4th (or 5th) point I would appreciate it.
Greets from the middle of Europe. Have a nice day.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Hey guys, any tips for the Titanium? I'll be working with one for the next few days and thought I'd pick your brains. I've found the latest Beta on the MSI forums. I assume as with the CHVI I'll be better off with that VS the latest "official" BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Turn it up to 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curiosity got the better of me , so I had to see what game boost would set things to.
> 
> 1.1 bios was fastest on superpi for me. All bios I have tried were stable. Walking your way up through the memory freqs can help catch another divider.
> 
> Should be able to smash the benches at sandra with your cooling and a Titanium if you have a good 16 thread chip for it. For some reason the Titanium does very well over there.
> 
> You might get bored with it , no bclk gen and honestly the auto memory settings are tough for me to improve upon
> 
> I think it is the best board for the novice overclocker ( read as ME lol ) because of that.
> 
> Best of luck - Have fun!
> 
> EDIT: if you walk up your memory frequency always save the profile to a usb flashdrive, it can save you a couple re- boots as you re-establish your fastest ram clock.
Click to expand...

Thanks CSS, In the early days that was how I set Ram on the CHVI as well. Just seemed to help the training.
Did a quick set up, had 1.16 on it. Updated to 1.74 both seemed very slow to start would get to splash screen and restart which I found odd. I'm wondering if it has something to do with the way I have it set up. NVME PCIe under the shield and an ODD that's all for peripherals. 2x8 Samsung based 3600 ram. I've had an MSI SLI plus and it didn't act like this. Didn't have time to problem solve it last night either.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks CSS, In the early days that was how I set Ram on the CHVI as well. Just seemed to help the training.
> Did a quick set up, had 1.16 on it. Updated to 1.74 both seemed very slow to start would get to splash screen and restart which I found odd. I'm wondering if it has something to do with the way I have it set up. NVME PCIe under the shield and an ODD that's all for peripherals. 2x8 Samsung based 3600 ram. I've had an MSI SLI plus and it didn't act like this. Didn't have time to problem solve it last night either.


Take off the shield on your NVME pciE drive. It does more harm than good. If you are worried about heat and throttling direct a small fan to point under the pciE 3.0 graphics slot. Remove the splash screen.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks CSS, In the early days that was how I set Ram on the CHVI as well. Just seemed to help the training.
> Did a quick set up, had 1.16 on it. Updated to 1.74 both seemed very slow to start would get to splash screen and restart which I found odd. I'm wondering if it has something to do with the way I have it set up. NVME PCIe under the shield and an ODD that's all for peripherals. 2x8 Samsung based 3600 ram. I've had an MSI SLI plus and it didn't act like this. Didn't have time to problem solve it last night either.
> 
> 
> 
> Take off the shield on your NVME pciE drive. It does more harm than good. If you are worried about heat and throttling direct a small fan to point under the pciE 3.0 graphics slot. Remove the splash screen.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm aware of the heat from the NVMe and how to fix it. I'm doing a review on this board and just wanted to try things out. As for the splash screen, are you saying that's what's causing the reboot or it's just not necessary?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Hey guys, any tips for the Titanium? I'll be working with one for the next few days and thought I'd pick your brains. I've found the latest Beta on the MSI forums. I assume as with the CHVI I'll be better off with that VS the latest "official" BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Turn it up to 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curiosity got the better of me , so I had to see what game boost would set things to.
> 
> 1.1 bios was fastest on superpi for me. All bios I have tried were stable. Walking your way up through the memory freqs can help catch another divider.
> 
> Should be able to smash the benches at sandra with your cooling and a Titanium if you have a good 16 thread chip for it. For some reason the Titanium does very well over there.
> 
> You might get bored with it , no bclk gen and honestly the auto memory settings are tough for me to improve upon
> 
> I think it is the best board for the novice overclocker ( read as ME lol ) because of that.
> 
> Best of luck - Have fun!
> 
> EDIT: if you walk up your memory frequency always save the profile to a usb flashdrive, it can save you a couple re- boots as you re-establish your fastest ram clock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks CSS, In the early days that was how I set Ram on the CHVI as well. Just seemed to help the training.
> Did a quick set up, had 1.16 on it. Updated to 1.74 both seemed very slow to start would get to splash screen and restart which I found odd. I'm wondering if it has something to do with the way I have it set up. NVME PCIe under the shield and an ODD that's all for peripherals. 2x8 Samsung based 3600 ram. I've had an MSI SLI plus and it didn't act like this. Didn't have time to problem solve it last night either.
Click to expand...

Bios 1.1 was pretty slow to boot - in the neighborhood of 40 seconds 1.72 is what I am on now and it is about 18 seconds unless I make changes in bios then it takes a while longer. What OS are you using? The times I've noticed some unexplained slowdowns, windows 10 is doing some manner of asshattery in the background.

Splash screen can be disabled.

Once I get a stable divider and save that setting to a flash drive, I can skip all the training boots and just load that profile from the usb ( provided the saved profile is from the same bios version).

In playing with 3466 mhz settings, I have had it stall after hitting the power button and restart prior to posting - only on cold boots though.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Hey guys, any tips for the Titanium? I'll be working with one for the next few days and thought I'd pick your brains. I've found the latest Beta on the MSI forums. I assume as with the CHVI I'll be better off with that VS the latest "official" BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Turn it up to 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curiosity got the better of me , so I had to see what game boost would set things to.
> 
> 1.1 bios was fastest on superpi for me. All bios I have tried were stable. Walking your way up through the memory freqs can help catch another divider.
> 
> Should be able to smash the benches at sandra with your cooling and a Titanium if you have a good 16 thread chip for it. For some reason the Titanium does very well over there.
> 
> You might get bored with it , no bclk gen and honestly the auto memory settings are tough for me to improve upon
> 
> I think it is the best board for the novice overclocker ( read as ME lol ) because of that.
> 
> Best of luck - Have fun!
> 
> EDIT: if you walk up your memory frequency always save the profile to a usb flashdrive, it can save you a couple re- boots as you re-establish your fastest ram clock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks CSS, In the early days that was how I set Ram on the CHVI as well. Just seemed to help the training.
> Did a quick set up, had 1.16 on it. Updated to 1.74 both seemed very slow to start would get to splash screen and restart which I found odd. I'm wondering if it has something to do with the way I have it set up. NVME PCIe under the shield and an ODD that's all for peripherals. 2x8 Samsung based 3600 ram. I've had an MSI SLI plus and it didn't act like this. Didn't have time to problem solve it last night either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bios 1.1 was pretty slow to boot - in the neighborhood of 40 seconds 1.72 is what I am on now and it is about 18 seconds unless I make changes in bios then it takes a while longer. What OS are you using? The times I've noticed some unexplained slowdowns, windows 10 is doing some manner of asshattery in the background.
> 
> Splash screen can be disabled.
> 
> Once I get a stable divider and save that setting to a flash drive, I can skip all the training boots and just load that profile from the usb ( provided the saved profile is from the same bios version).
> 
> In playing with 3466 mhz settings, I have had it stall after hitting the power button and restart prior to posting - only on cold boots though.
Click to expand...

Thanks, tonight I'm going to take the NVMe out and try an SSD see if that has something to do with it. That drive has Win7 on it from the CHVI but was going to nuke and do Win10. I'm curious as to why you put the profile on a stick. In case you trash the BIOS ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Hey guys, any tips for the Titanium? I'll be working with one for the next few days and thought I'd pick your brains. I've found the latest Beta on the MSI forums. I assume as with the CHVI I'll be better off with that VS the latest "official" BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Turn it up to 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curiosity got the better of me , so I had to see what game boost would set things to.
> 
> 1.1 bios was fastest on superpi for me. All bios I have tried were stable. Walking your way up through the memory freqs can help catch another divider.
> 
> Should be able to smash the benches at sandra with your cooling and a Titanium if you have a good 16 thread chip for it. For some reason the Titanium does very well over there.
> 
> You might get bored with it , no bclk gen and honestly the auto memory settings are tough for me to improve upon
> 
> I think it is the best board for the novice overclocker ( read as ME lol ) because of that.
> 
> Best of luck - Have fun!
> 
> EDIT: if you walk up your memory frequency always save the profile to a usb flashdrive, it can save you a couple re- boots as you re-establish your fastest ram clock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks CSS, In the early days that was how I set Ram on the CHVI as well. Just seemed to help the training.
> Did a quick set up, had 1.16 on it. Updated to 1.74 both seemed very slow to start would get to splash screen and restart which I found odd. I'm wondering if it has something to do with the way I have it set up. NVME PCIe under the shield and an ODD that's all for peripherals. 2x8 Samsung based 3600 ram. I've had an MSI SLI plus and it didn't act like this. Didn't have time to problem solve it last night either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bios 1.1 was pretty slow to boot - in the neighborhood of 40 seconds 1.72 is what I am on now and it is about 18 seconds unless I make changes in bios then it takes a while longer. What OS are you using? The times I've noticed some unexplained slowdowns, windows 10 is doing some manner of asshattery in the background.
> 
> Splash screen can be disabled.
> 
> Once I get a stable divider and save that setting to a flash drive, I can skip all the training boots and just load that profile from the usb ( provided the saved profile is from the same bios version).
> 
> In playing with 3466 mhz settings, I have had it stall after hitting the power button and restart prior to posting - only on cold boots though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, tonight I'm going to take the NVMe out and try an SSD see if that has something to do with it. That drive has Win7 on it from the CHVI but was going to nuke and do Win10. I'm curious as to why you put the profile on a stick. In case you trash the BIOS ?
Click to expand...

I'm an old man - habit


----------



## Johan45

So am I but still trainable


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So am I but still trainable


I lost that ability a while back....( according to my better half).


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So am I but still trainable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost that ability a while back....( according to my better half).
Click to expand...

True but that's selective ha ha. I'm hitting the half century this year


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So am I but still trainable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost that ability a while back....( according to my better half).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but that's selective ha ha. I'm hitting the half century this year
Click to expand...

51 and counting here



The promise of a new stepping has allowed me to become bolder with my voltages









Edit : one worker crapped out at around 10 minutes







lol


----------



## Johan45

I'm pretty certain that stepping is just a rumour CSS


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm pretty certain that stepping is just a rumour CSS


Darn it * pulls back on the throttle*. Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm pretty certain that stepping is just a rumour CSS
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it * pulls back on the throttle*. Thanks for telling me.
Click to expand...

No worries, it's a good rumour cause people want to believe it so it spreads.
It's still pretty early for a die revision which is $$ and time consuming. Look at FX that took a couple years and wasn't even a stepping change just some improvements to process


----------



## motoray

Random side note. Anyone get the ek monoblock yet? I am thinking about ordering it in a few weeks when im back home. Interested in how well it works.


----------



## Mega Man

I will be, but i am broke atm,(I just got the full dragon box set of dragon ball, I just found out about them and have to have them.... and Dang, what a difference)


----------



## Johan45

So far doing well. Using less volts (if you believe any SW) than the CHVI was. Running P95 for a while to verify stability ram is low where we test all board at 2933 CL15 but averaging 1.35 ish for 4.0 . I'm glad they kept that memory try it option I think it rocks. Great for a plug and player.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So far doing well. Using less volts (if you believe any SW) than the CHVI was. Running P95 for a while to verify stability ram is low where we test all board at 2933 CL15 but averaging 1.35 ish for 4.0 . I'm glad they kept that memory try it option I think it rocks. Great for a plug and player.


Glad to hear that.

Managed to plunk down a decent fs physics score today



RTC for current ram config



Was running CL 14 3333 earlier now it's settled for cl 16.


----------



## Johan45

One question though, is it normal behaviour when you have a ram training failure that you need to hit defaults before the multi works again? What I mean is I would have a failure, go back to BIOS reset ram and boot to windows. It would then show correct ram speed but it was like the CPU reverted to stock settings even though it at X40 in BIOS. The only way I could get it to work again was F6 and start over then the CPU would run locked at 4.0 GHz


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Glad to hear that.
> 
> Managed to plunk down a decent fs physics score today
> 
> 
> 
> RTC for current ram config
> 
> 
> 
> Was running CL 14 3333 earlier now it's settled for cl 16.


I am prime 95 small FFT and Blend stable and Y crunch stable at 3066mhz cl14-14-14-36 CR T2 with my double rank 32GB kit. Just bought Rise of Tomb Raider from Steam and ran the benchmark at 4k with my lowly Radeon 9 Sapphire Nitro Fury. I averaged 38 FPS. So when I upgrade to Vega my fps minimum and average will all be above 60 fps. Looking forward to it.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I will be, but i am broke atm,(I just got the full dragon box set of dragon ball, I just found out about them and have to have them.... and Dang, what a difference)


Megas, what is Dragon Ball?


----------



## Johan45

http://www.dragonballz.com/


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> One question though, is it normal behaviour when you have a ram training failure that you need to hit defaults before the multi works again? What I mean is I would have a failure, go back to BIOS reset ram and boot to windows. It would then show correct ram speed but it was like the CPU reverted to stock settings even though it at X40 in BIOS. The only way I could get it to work again was F6 and start over then the CPU would run locked at 4.0 GHz


now that you mention it maybe yea....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I will be, but i am broke atm,(I just got the full dragon box set of dragon ball, I just found out about them and have to have them.... and Dang, what a difference)
> 
> 
> 
> Megas, what is Dragon Ball?
Click to expand...

dragon ball is a very very very famous manga/ anime some regaurd it as the best ever, sales have shown it to be very true as well

without getting into too much specifics in the us dragon ball z finally got a dragon box release ( in JP dragon ball, dragon ball z, and dragon ball gt has the dragon box released )

basically in the us, next to VHS its the only true 4:3 release and the only time they finally used the correct opening song, which in the us IS the FIRST time ever. all the dvds and blu rays cut off 20 % of the pic to make a 16:9 and add 5% of the side.

but they are done very very poorly, the details are missing smudged, and blurry, i didnt believe them so i bought one. and compaired, and wow, omg the difference. i dont have the bluray, which is better then the dvd but still very very bad

ill try to find a good comparison


----------



## Johan45

I found that I didn't have to use F6 just set the multi to auto reboot then set it back to 40x and it would work. I have to admit some things on this board I have found frustrating


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> One question though, is it normal behaviour when you have a ram training failure that you need to hit defaults before the multi works again? What I mean is I would have a failure, go back to BIOS reset ram and boot to windows. It would then show correct ram speed but it was like the CPU reverted to stock settings even though it at X40 in BIOS. The only way I could get it to work again was F6 and start over then the CPU would run locked at 4.0 GHz


This happens to me too with 1.73 bios and my particular ram at 3200. Every few days the memory traning fails and I have to step back a notch both cpu and ram (doesnt have to be back to stock, just a step lower), then reboot, then adjust back up. I'm hoping the next 1.7 official bios will fix this, otherwise I will go back to 1.6 which was more stable for me.


----------



## Johan45

Thanks, I'm using 1.74 so it might be a similar BIOS quirk ?


----------



## Mega Man

Btw forgot to mention johan

1.yx is before 1.y if y is the same

ie 1.63 is a prior release to 1.6


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Btw forgot to mention johan
> 
> 1.yx is before 1.y if y is the same
> 
> ie 1.63 is a prior release to 1.6


Well that's just backwards???? Thanks though I never would have figured that out. So 1.71 is a newer revision than 1.74 just so I have that straight


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well that's just backwards???? Thanks though I never would have figured that out. So 1.71 is a newer revision than 1.74 just so I have that straight


No, what Mega means is that "1.7" will be newer than "1.74". So example: 1.71 < 1.72 < 1.73 < 1.74 < 1.7


----------



## Mega Man

Yea, sorry i guess i shoulda done a bit better explaining


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> One question though, is it normal behaviour when you have a ram training failure that you need to hit defaults before the multi works again? What I mean is I would have a failure, go back to BIOS reset ram and boot to windows. It would then show correct ram speed but it was like the CPU reverted to stock settings even though it at X40 in BIOS. The only way I could get it to work again was F6 and start over then the CPU would run locked at 4.0 GHz


Don't have to do the default thing - but in the beta bios I've tried, if an OC fails for any reason it will restart at default clock values ( though it will display the failed oc values in bios) and keep them unless you change them manually to something different e.g. 3.975 or 4.025. I'm thinking it's trying to tell me to tune the ram at a stock cpu clocking first , then pour the coals to it.

Voltages will actually be what the bios shows for values.

Manual Ram tweaking on the titanium is a fools errand atm ( imho ) - I'm hoping they bring something to the table in the next bios revision.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> One question though, is it normal behaviour when you have a ram training failure that you need to hit defaults before the multi works again? What I mean is I would have a failure, go back to BIOS reset ram and boot to windows. It would then show correct ram speed but it was like the CPU reverted to stock settings even though it at X40 in BIOS. The only way I could get it to work again was F6 and start over then the CPU would run locked at 4.0 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have to do the default thing - but in the beta bios I've tried, if an OC fails for any reason it will restart at default clock values ( though it will display the failed oc values in bios) and keep them unless you change them manually to something different e.g. 3.975 or 4.025. I'm thinking it's trying to tell me to tune the ram at a stock cpu clocking first , then pour the coals to it.
> 
> Voltages will actually be what the bios shows for values.
> 
> Manual Ram tweaking on the titanium is a fools errand atm ( imho ) - I'm hoping they bring something to the table in the next bios revision.
Click to expand...

I think I've got a decent handle on this so far.. Setting the ram completely manual did seem like a waste of time. Trying to set 2933 CL15 was a PITA. What I did find was using the mem try it as a base from the 3200 CL14 worked very well though. Seems it sets it more for the samsung that way. I then took it up to 3333 CL14 and manually tightened it up. Could be better with more time but I need to get to work on the write up.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> One question though, is it normal behaviour when you have a ram training failure that you need to hit defaults before the multi works again? What I mean is I would have a failure, go back to BIOS reset ram and boot to windows. It would then show correct ram speed but it was like the CPU reverted to stock settings even though it at X40 in BIOS. The only way I could get it to work again was F6 and start over then the CPU would run locked at 4.0 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have to do the default thing - but in the beta bios I've tried, if an OC fails for any reason it will restart at default clock values ( though it will display the failed oc values in bios) and keep them unless you change them manually to something different e.g. 3.975 or 4.025. I'm thinking it's trying to tell me to tune the ram at a stock cpu clocking first , then pour the coals to it.
> 
> Voltages will actually be what the bios shows for values.
> 
> Manual Ram tweaking on the titanium is a fools errand atm ( imho ) - I'm hoping they bring something to the table in the next bios revision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I've got a decent handle on this so far.. Setting the ram completely manual did seem like a waste of time. Trying to set 2933 CL15 was a PITA. What I did find was using the mem try it as a base from the 3200 CL14 worked very well though. Seems it sets it more for the samsung that way. I then took it up to 3333 CL14 and manually tightened it up. Could be better with more time but I need to get to work on the write up.
Click to expand...

Looks pretty good, what are you using for ram and soc voltage?


----------



## Johan45

Ram is at 1.45V and SOC 1.2V which seems high. On CHVI I was using 1.05-1.1V but this one seems to like more if it was low I would get some weird L3 results in Aida ans wasn't quite stable for P95 with ~ 80% ram


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ram is at 1.45V and SOC 1.2V which seems high. On CHVI I was using 1.05-1.1V but this one seems to like more if it was low I would get some weird L3 results in Aida ans wasn't quite stable for P95 with ~ 80% ram


Thanks , I appreciate the information .

With my particular mobo ram combo - cl 14 1 t is a good place to start if I want to manually tweak ram or attemp to I should say. On older bios I really couldn't improve much on the AXMP settings , seems like there has been some things loosened up to the point where now at 1.72 bios I can. Super pi reflects that.

Closing in on 22k physics in FS


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ram is at 1.45V and SOC 1.2V which seems high. On CHVI I was using 1.05-1.1V but this one seems to like more if it was low I would get some weird L3 results in Aida ans wasn't quite stable for P95 with ~ 80% ram
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks , I appreciate the information .
> 
> With my particular mobo ram combo - cl 14 1 t is a good place to start if I want to manually tweak ram or attemp to I should say. On older bios I really couldn't improve much on the AXMP settings , seems like there has been some things loosened up to the point where now at 1.72 bios I can. Super pi reflects that.
> 
> Closing in on 22k physics in FS
Click to expand...

Keep pushing!










Not on the Xpower though and also with 2666 mems


----------



## Johan45

Damn, I didn't run FS with the mem cranked down like that.


----------



## Mega Man

That will teach you


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> That will teach you


Ha, just busy is all. Work etc.. two kids had a Bday 26 and 31 doesn't make me feel any younger LOL
I got my benches done for the write up and not much extra. I did want to see what I could do with the ram since that seems to be a weak spot with all the boards. I have to say it does well. One thing that irked me is error "01" The board couldn't seem to recover from that one and needed to be cleared before it would boot again. Now I have to tear it down for an incoming X299


----------



## Mega Man

No excuses !

But I know how you feel


----------



## Johan45

Yeah, when it rains it pours. Hardest part is finding time for my puters without alienating my wife. She understands to a point. It's like do I fix that leaky tap or OC some more. Hmmm the tap still drips


----------



## flashybios

I realized that one of the passive coolers of the mobo gets quiet hot. The one at the bottom right with dragon on it. I guess its the NB.
I can only read in 2 VR temps in hwinfo64. VR T1 and VR T2 are 48-55°C meaning those are safe. So I can't read the the NB temp.
The other two passive coolers are well designed and are just a lil warm when I touch them.
The NB is really hot though since its directly under my GPU.







I dont know why the cooler is just a block and doesnt have grooves to allow better airflow.
Its hard to get fan on there aswell. I'm gonna watch it for the next weeks.


----------



## Johan45

That's not the NB it's the X370 chip, handles PCIe/sata USB etc.. They can handle some fairly high temperatures but as with everything else the cooler the better


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ram is at 1.45V and SOC 1.2V which seems high. On CHVI I was using 1.05-1.1V but this one seems to like more if it was low I would get some weird L3 results in Aida ans wasn't quite stable for P95 with ~ 80% ram
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks , I appreciate the information .
> 
> With my particular mobo ram combo - cl 14 1 t is a good place to start if I want to manually tweak ram or attemp to I should say. On older bios I really couldn't improve much on the AXMP settings , seems like there has been some things loosened up to the point where now at 1.72 bios I can. Super pi reflects that.
> 
> Closing in on 22k physics in FS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep pushing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not on the Xpower though and also with 2666 mems
Click to expand...

I was on windows 10 @ 4175 mhz/3333mhz cl14 on that run. Windows seven where the advantage in physic score lies?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ram is at 1.45V and SOC 1.2V which seems high. On CHVI I was using 1.05-1.1V but this one seems to like more if it was low I would get some weird L3 results in Aida ans wasn't quite stable for P95 with ~ 80% ram
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks , I appreciate the information .
> 
> With my particular mobo ram combo - cl 14 1 t is a good place to start if I want to manually tweak ram or attemp to I should say. On older bios I really couldn't improve much on the AXMP settings , seems like there has been some things loosened up to the point where now at 1.72 bios I can. Super pi reflects that.
> 
> Closing in on 22k physics in FS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep pushing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not on the Xpower though and also with 2666 mems
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was on windows 10 @ 4175 mhz/3333mhz cl14 on that run. Windows seven where the advantage in physic score lies?
Click to expand...

7 does have a slight advantage for Physics yes, That is also before any updates for 7 as well, still not sure how that plays into it.


----------



## Johan45

It's usually a give and take Win7 scores better in Physics but Win8.1 is usually the better GFX or Win10 a close second


----------



## Johan45

Warning NSFW nudity


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jim86

300 dollar MB and doesn't even come with IR chips.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim86*
> 
> 300 dollar MB and doesn't even come with IR chips.


Doesn't need 'em


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim86*
> 
> 300 dollar MB and doesn't even come with IR chips.


And yet its the coolest board vrm wise.


----------



## Johan45

True I have had zero issue with heat from the VRM area. The Heatsink is always cool to the touch and makes good contact with the fets.


----------



## flashybios

I can totally agree VRMs are nice and cool. On the other side my x370 chip creates a good amount of heat as said before. I put a 80mm under GPU that blows air like on the lower half of the chip. Not really a good solution. Gonna see how temps work out this summer









Still having this issue and it does me a headache.
Quote:


> flashybios:
> 
> After updating to Realtek 6.0.1.8169 from the MSI website my mic volume from my headset was pathetically low. Basically so unusable low that it didn't make any sound.


I'm on a fresh Win10 install now and no fix in sight. Didn't find any solution online that worked for me. Tried every setting in Win (boost etc.) aswell in the Realtek Audio Manager. Tried some older Realtek driver from the original site (R281). Tried unplugging the front panel audio connector in addition to reinstalling driver for the 100th time.

Mic was good before. Mic was good on the C6H. Mic doesn't make a peep on the x370 titanium.

The only way the mic even makes noticeable noise was when I plugged it into the front panel and just had the Win drivers with a +10dB boost. I tried everything I could think of. I read some complains about the 3.5mm from MSI on reddit. I put like 7h into trying to fix this already.
I'm using the HyperX Cloud2 plugged in via 3.5mm splitter. This week I'm gonna try the original USB connector that came with it. The reason I went for the straight 3.5mm in the first place was because the mic was kinda low on USB when I got it last year.









Just to quote the MSI site "Reward your ears with studio grade sound quality for the most immersive gaming experience". I'm so done lel


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was on windows 10 @ 4175 mhz/3333mhz cl14 on that run. Windows seven where the advantage in physic score lies?


 GeothermalValley_X_2017-06-27_19.27.56.txt 1k .txt file


ProphetsTomb_X_2017-06-27_19.27.26.txt 1k .txt file


SpineOfTheMountain_X_2017-06-27_19.26.59.txt 1k .txt file


I want to share with everyone some benchmarks I just completed with Rise of the Tomb Raider in 4k resolution with my Ryzen 1800x at 3.85 GHZ and 3067mhz memory speed, and a Sapphire Radeon Nitro Fury.


----------



## DT16

Hello everyone. I built a new PC a week ago and have had no issues until earlier today when my computer randomly started crashing (power looks to cut, fans spin high like its POSTing, then it just hangs at a black screen until i manually power it down/up and then it runs fine. This happened a couple hours apart then like 8 hours later in the day. Their was no load on the PC at the time (browsing on Chrome).

Ive scoured all the event viewer logs and their is nothing relevant.

Im running:
Win 10 Pro
AMD 1800X with a H110I AIO
32 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX at 2667 (XMP on)
EVGA 1080TI FTW3
650W EVGA G3
2 1tb SSD's
500 gb M.2 NVMe boot drive
2 tb magnetic drive
MSI x370 Titanium board obviously.

My case has great airflow and I have lots of fans. my temps are really good even under load. The only thing that has changed from when it was working until now was last night i installed origin and a game. After the crashes i system restored to before that was installed and I ran for 8 hours or so thinking it was fixed to end up have it crash again.

The only thing i can find that looks possibly out of wack is my vcore. HWMonitor has it bottoming out at .88V and maxing out at 1.448V which seems really high especially for no load and no overclock......I can also benchmark it and it never crashes, its only randomly (im sort of thinking maybe even a chrome issue).

If anyone can give some advice or point me towards a different component to troubleshoot.

more info from CPU-Z benchmark
https://valid.x86.fr/lm9l1g


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DT16*
> 
> Hello everyone. I built a new PC a week ago and have had no issues until earlier today when my computer randomly started crashing (power looks to cut, fans spin high like its POSTing, then it just hangs at a black screen until i manually power it down/up and then it runs fine. This happened a couple hours apart then like 8 hours later in the day. Their was no load on the PC at the time (browsing on Chrome).
> 
> Ive scoured all the event viewer logs and their is nothing relevant.
> 
> Im running:
> Win 10 Pro
> AMD 1800X with a H110I AIO
> 32 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX at 2667 (XMP on)
> EVGA 1080TI FTW3
> 650W EVGA G3
> 2 1tb SSD's
> 500 gb M.2 NVMe boot drive
> 2 tb magnetic drive
> MSI x370 Titanium board obviously.
> 
> My case has great airflow and I have lots of fans. my temps are really good even under load. The only thing that has changed from when it was working until now was last night i installed origin and a game. After the crashes i system restored to before that was installed and I ran for 8 hours or so thinking it was fixed to end up have it crash again.
> 
> The only thing i can find that looks possibly out of wack is my vcore. HWMonitor has it bottoming out at .88V and maxing out at 1.448V which seems really high especially for no load and no overclock......I can also benchmark it and it never crashes, its only randomly (im sort of thinking maybe even a chrome issue).
> 
> If anyone can give some advice or point me towards a different component to troubleshoot.
> 
> more info from CPU-Z benchmark
> https://valid.x86.fr/lm9l1g


First what is your cpu overclock? What is your vcore set at in the bios? I am also concerned you short changed yourself on the power supply. The 1080 Ti can easily draw over 300 watts. I would have advised a 750 watt power supply. If it is NOT the power supply the next culprit could be your memory. Have you stress tested it?


----------



## DT16

thanks for the reply, I dont have any overclock on the CPU (other then anything its boosting to automatically). I'm running HCI memtest now, probably going to take a bit had to launch 16 instances of it.

the vcore in BIOS is set to auto (1.200V). I meant to grab i 750W power supply i didnt even realize it was a 650 until I got home. I have a 750W G2 from an old built just sitting around, would be easy enough to swap that. The only reason im having a a hard time seeing it as a power issue as i can benchmark the PC and run games under heavy load with no issues. the issues today were all when i was doing very light work.

edit-it ended up crashing again about 90% through memtest. I guess the next thing to do is test my 4 DIMMs 1 by 1.


----------



## flashybios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flashybios*
> 
> Setting vcore manually sets fixed 2.2GHz:
> 
> not fixed: If the vcore is set to anything else than Auto the PC would boot and show the correct value in BIOS. However it would show *2.2GHz in Win* and only run at that speed. It will not boost under load. Win power plan is of course high performance and AMD CoolnQuiet is off.
> Same problem on both boards. Windows 8.1 64-bit. So I can't get Ryzen Master or the chipset driver. (Even with MSI Beta BIOS 1.74 issue persists)
> I really have no clue what could cause this. My guess would be a Win related issue. [...] I've read about the 2.2GHz issue before on MSI forums and they haven't found a solution. Would be interesting if this only occurs on Win <10 meaning I would have to upgrade.
> Manually adjusting the vcore is obviously the only way to really OC. Right now I'm running 39x multiplier with everything else on Auto stable. Max vcore under load is 1.4V. Really impressed how this board handles the chip and the voltage. No comparison to the C6H.


*PROBLEM FIXED* with installing lastest Windows 10 Build 1703 64-bit. (No chipset drivers installed. Win (driver-)/update deactivated.) The little test I did: Loaded default BIOS settings and only disabled AMD CoolnQuiet and manually set vcore to 1.35V. PC boots into *Win showing 3.7GHz*.


----------



## Mega Man

So new problem, reinstalled windows, it did not help.

I can oc my ram fine and it will show it on windows fine. But if I oc my cpu freq, it shows fine in bios. But in windows i show stock seting? Checked everything, per setting related ect

Any ideas?


----------



## Johan45

Is it an updated ISO, I just posted this in 1600X thread btu I have been using the latest build prior to creator and no issues for me on any board/CPU


----------



## Mega Man

I think so. There was 1 small update (virus definisions)


----------



## Johan45

Type "winver" into the command line or check in settings system> about


----------



## Mega Man

winver 1703 build 15063.447

your link in the other thread sent me here, how did you fix those clock issues


----------



## Johan45

I didn't just linked that someone had reinstalled win 10 and it seemed to fix their problem. I have noticed that the BIOS is difficult to fully clear on tyhis platform. It might be worth a try to set the jumper pull the battery and let it sit when you go to bed. Maybe even re-do the BIOS flash. MSI boards were the hasrdest for me to clear


----------



## Mega Man

k thanks ; ; i hate windows 10... if only there was another viable option.... /wrist !


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> So new problem, reinstalled windows, it did not help.
> 
> I can oc my ram fine and it will show it on windows fine. But if I oc my cpu freq, it shows fine in bios. But in windows i show stock seting? Checked everything, per setting related ect
> 
> Any ideas?


That happened to me. Just change the frequency in bios reboot and it will show the new frequency then reset it to what you want in bios, Itt is not a windows issue it is a bios issue.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> So new problem, reinstalled windows, it did not help.
> 
> I can oc my ram fine and it will show it on windows fine. But if I oc my cpu freq, it shows fine in bios. But in windows i show stock seting? Checked everything, per setting related ect
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> That happened to me. Just change the frequency in bios reboot and it will show the new frequency then reset it to what you want in bios, Itt is not a windows issue it is a bios issue.
Click to expand...

It just saves you the trouble of clearing cmos everytime it won't start at a given cpu overclock. The way it works normally all you have to do is change memory clocks/timing or cpu clock to get it to boot and show an overclock. Otherwise if you had to clear cmos, you'd have to redo all the power saving horsehockey , voltages etc etc.


----------



## Mega Man

so your saying it does that because it is unstable ?

and if i get it stable in windows it will show the correct speeds?

my problem i snot bios, it is in windows. i have tried 1.4v 3900 4000 and 3800. i was previously stable at 4 ghz at this ....


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so your saying it does that because it is unstable ?
> 
> and if i get it stable in windows it will show the correct speeds?
> 
> my problem i snot bios, it is in windows. i have tried 1.4v 3900 4000 and 3800. i was previously stable at 4 ghz at this ....


I do NOT think it is instability rather a small error in the bios.


----------



## Johan45

There does seem to be a multi lock problem floating around doesn't matter which brand I've been reading of similar issue with CHVI, Taichi Asus pro.But seems very random. 1600X and 1700 so it's not CPU specific I don't think. Like I said I still think the BIOS doesn't clear properly or flash properly sometimes. I've flashed and still had voltages set from previous BIOS etc..


----------



## Mega Man

Ill try again, but this well be a few, it will be a while this machine works near non stop atm....


----------



## Mega Man

1.7 bios is out

Direct download

so, i have tried everything. left battery out for extended times. reinstalled windows. every bios option.

only thing i have not done is install windows with my original DVD which i may do. WITHOUT updates. but this is frankly messed up, bios shows my oc. windows negates it .... there was a point when it didnt ...... and my oc worked.

this is really making me mad.... cpuz- windows- hwinfo..... all show stock speeds

EDIT with 1.7 ocing working again.... musta been a bios bug...............
still shows ageas 1.0.0.4a, however according to bios notes it is 1.0.0.6. imo it has been 1.0.0.6 just they never update the "flag"


----------



## Johan45

That's good news, I just asked about that in the 1600 thread. Nice to see it's working though.


----------



## javamocha

just got 2933 with the new bios...go directly to 3200 does not working...yet
the question is...when i test at 2667 16-18-18-18-38, I get 1500-ish on cinebench, but at 2993 I only get 1400-ish almost 1500, with the same timing and stock cpu clock on 1700x


----------



## Johan45

Sounds like the mem isn't setting up correctly. Clear the CMOS and try using the "memory try it" in bios. Pick timings/speed similar to your memory and see if that will boot.


----------



## javamocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sounds like the mem isn't setting up correctly. Clear the CMOS and try using the "memory try it" in bios. Pick timings/speed similar to your memory and see if that will boot.


i did use the "memory try it", maybe I'll try to push it some other time....I'm really happy with the improvements right now.








i always use AMD for my personal computing, so i don't have high expectation...but this one is something







GG AMD


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sounds like the mem isn't setting up correctly. Clear the CMOS and try using the "memory try it" in bios. Pick timings/speed similar to your memory and see if that will boot.


Wonder what RTC would report as the differences between his 2 settings?


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> just got 2933 with the new bios...go directly to 3200 does not working...yet
> the question is...when i test at 2667 16-18-18-18-38, I get 1500-ish on cinebench, but at 2993 I only get 1400-ish almost 1500, with the same timing and stock cpu clock on 1700x


I got into windows with 3200 on mine. 32Gb 2X16GbCL15 G.Skillz. Couldn't get it stable though, loosened timings, that didn't seem to make a difference... Did the try it memory 3200 18/20/20 and that booted into windows, then restarted three beeps three beeps. So definitely getting there. I don't know much about memory, so I'm sure some of the guys here can get it running stable, probably higher, but I'll keep playing with it. Got lotsa free time...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *javamocha*
> 
> just got 2933 with the new bios...go directly to 3200 does not working...yet
> the question is...when i test at 2667 16-18-18-18-38, I get 1500-ish on cinebench, but at 2993 I only get 1400-ish almost 1500, with the same timing and stock cpu clock on 1700x
> 
> 
> 
> have you tired walking the memory up yet ( set timings - boot at 266 then 2933 then 3200 ) ? it helps !
> 
> 4ghz 3200 as described above btavx stable. 5 hours into prime still running !!
Click to expand...


----------



## cssorkinman

New bios was thwarting my old OC settings so I said screw it and tried game boost LVL4



Tiny bit heavy handed with the voltage I'd say lol ( I expected as much).

EDIT: other stuffs








https://valid.x86.fr/94xsx8


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> have you tired walking the memory up yet ( set timings - boot at 266 then 2933 then 3200 ) ? it helps !
> 
> 4ghz 3200 as described above btavx stable. 5 hours into prime still running !!


When you walk it up do you increase timings or leave them on auto or start out loose? Boot all the way into windows or just to the next bios cycle?


----------



## Mega Man

i just manually set all my timings, and leave them. ( i use xmp to get a baseline - which is where i am at now, i will tweak as i have time in my life. ( haahaha thats funny ) ( omg twerk is in the firefox dictionary )

i dont get to windows, you just need to train your memory, ie get into bios and do it again memory training happens at first boot up

11.5 hours prime stable, gonna stop at 12


----------



## Johan45

If you have samsung "B" start wit the 3200 cl 14 mem try it . You really should update your sig. he he


----------



## Jossrik

I have Samsung "B" Die, But it's a 32Gb 2X16 kit. I did try the A-XMP, 3200CL15, and that booted to windows, just wasn't stable in windows. Also... It feels like changing SOC voltage and DRAM voltage is more for fun than has any effect on stability...


----------



## Mega Man

too much voltage can be just as detrimental as too little
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you have samsung "B" start wit the 3200 cl 14 mem try it . You really should update your sig. he he


why i still have them all


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> New bios was thwarting my old OC settings so I said screw it and tried game boost LVL4
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny bit heavy handed with the voltage I'd say lol ( I expected as much).
> 
> EDIT: other stuffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/94xsx8


Warning!!! Bios 1.7 is seriously flawed. Both another user who posted on MSI forum and I have a serious issue with the bios. Some users have no issue, but we can not set the cpu multiiplier to any setting other than auto and boot our machines. Yes even at multipilier 36, which is stock, the computer will not boot. Even if you have not overclocked your memory this occurs. It is repeatable. Only way is to clear cmos and use F1 to bios . I can overclock the memory on this bios without issue as long as I leave cpu multiplier on auto. If I choose NOT tp overclock my memory I still must leave multiplier at auto or the computer will not boot. I strongly recommend not updating the bios to 1.70 until this issue is straightened out. I corrected the issue by reverting to beta bios 1.74


----------



## Mega Man

Have you tried reflashing the bios ?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Have you tried reflashing the bios ?


Why would I put myself through that again. The bios is not corrupted it has some flaw. This is the first time I have encountered this, but others have reported this same phenomena. If it was only me, I would question a corrupted bios. I spent hours on this already, I am not be on the bleeding edge anymore. My technique for overclocking was scientific . One change at a time . Like I said I got the memory systematically and incrementally overclocked without a hitch. I would just rather be content with 1.74 until there is another update. Being back to stability has its virtues.


----------



## cssorkinman

I would agree with os2 . 1.70 isnt ready for prime time. personally i would use 1.72 beta instead.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I would agree with os2 . 1.70 isnt ready for prime time. personally i would use 1.72 beta instead.


1.72 beta would not maximize my ram speed and performance like 1.74 for some reason. I was only at 2800mhz on my memory on 1.72. On 1.74 I am completely stable at 3066mhz at 14-14-14-34 CR T1.
I did not disable gear down on 1.74 so that I could get CR T1. I see no adverse affect from it so far and my cinebench opengl score on my old R9 Nitro Fury card is 122 FPS. If I go to T2 or disable gear down the result is 114 FPS. Tech support from MSI told me when I called about the flaw in 1.70 official bios that several others had reported the same problem.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I would agree with os2 . 1.70 isnt ready for prime time. personally i would use 1.72 beta instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.72 beta would not maximize my ram speed and performance like 1.74 for some rason. I was only at 2800mhz on my memory on 1.72. On 1.74 I am completely stable at 3066mhz at 14-14-14-34 CR T1.
> I did not disable gear down on 1.74 so that I could get CR T1. I see no adverse affect from it so far and my cinebench opengl score on my old R9 Nitro Fury card is 122 FPS. If I go to T2 or disable gear down the result is 114 FPS. Tech support from MSI told me when I called about the flaw in 1.70 official bios that several others had reported the same problem.
Click to expand...

1.70 wouldnt hold my overclock settings until i messed with game boost. now i can set multiplier to anything i like.


----------



## Mega Man

mine was clicky clicky go


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 1.70 wouldnt hold my overclock settings until i messed with game boost. now i can set multiplier to anything i like.[/quote
> 
> Good, but we both know that is not like it is supposed to be. I have not touched game boost since I bought the board on March6th. I ain't about to start fiddling with it now.


----------



## Rashkae

Whatever happened to the DDR4 module compatibility list AMD uploaded? It's 404 now.


----------



## samsoundguy

Ok everyone

Updated the Bios official 1.70

Ram overclocked to to 2933 4 dims - same as 1.74 beta bios

However whenever I try to overclock CPU (change multiplier) it does not boot

Motherboard showing 0C debug code

I looked it up

Reserved for future AMI SEC error codes

How helpful is that????

So I restored to beta bios 1.74

Still get same ram speed plus overclock cpu

Hopefully this is helpful to someone


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> Ok everyone
> 
> Updated the Bios official 1.70
> 
> Ram overclocked to to 2933 4 dims - same as 1.74 beta bios
> 
> However whenever I try to overclock CPU (change multiplier) it does not boot
> 
> Motherboard showing 0C debug code
> 
> I looked it up
> 
> Reserved for future AMI SEC error codes
> 
> How helpful is that????
> 
> So I restored to beta bios 1.74
> 
> Still get same ram speed plus overclock cpu
> 
> Hopefully this is helpful to someone


Same problem I experienced and many other people.. They are going to have to do a new bios to correct this problem. MSI is aware of it. I moved back to beta bios 1.74 until it is fixed.


----------



## IceT

New beta bios 181 no idea the changes so far I will report back. I am running at 3.8 GHz with a 1800x and my 3000-speed ram at 2666. My ram kit is CMU16GX4M2C3000.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceT*
> 
> New beta bios 181 no idea the changes so far i will report back. I am running at 3.8 ghz with a 1800x and my 3000 speed ram at 2666.


After seeing your post I downloaded and flashed beta bios 1.81. It had exactly the same error as 1.70: unable to post. MSI needs to get their act together.


----------



## motoray

Of course i finally decide to update my bios, been on the og bios since launch with 0 issues. just tried the 7A31v17 this morning and cpu OC gets me the 0C bug..... yay life.
Edit: went to 1.6 for now and it is working fine. Does boot faster. Only at 3.8 currently will bump back to 4.0 or maybe try for more since i never got the chance to try more.


----------



## Mega Man

Sorry, no msi does not need to get their act together. It's a beta bios. As to 1.7 seems to be a small issue which was outside of their test capacity, and is affecting users of other boards too, which means it is likely NOT msi's fault.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sorry, no msi does not need to get their act together. It's a beta bios. As to 1.7 seems to be a small issue which was outside of their test capacity, and is affecting users of other boards too, which means it is likely NOT msi's fault.


My criticism was inclusive of 1.70 which was an official bios release .If that is the case ( the problem affects other brands of motherboards) it still has to be corrected. I did post about it on the Ryzen motherboard thread and so far no one has confirmed the multiplier problem on other boards, but you may be correct. I assume every flawed bios that is released is outside of test capacity. That is why users report it, as I did, to obtain a remedy. The thing that confounds me a bit is why would they issue a beta after the official bios flaw that did not remedy it. I can only presume it was already in the works before the multipier issue was known to them.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

It is done!











This chip peaked around 4075 for benching with 3200 14-14-14-34 memory


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It is done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This chip peaked around 4075 for benching with 3200 14-14-14-34 memory


Very nice. I assume you you went that high just to see how far you could reach. Did you actually do stability testing and if so what was your vcore and your temps under load?
I reached that same mark but I never attempted full stability testing as the vcore was unconscionablky high at 1.53 volts. and I did not want to permanently damage the 1800X which was $499 at the time I purchased it last March.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It is done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This chip peaked around 4075 for benching with 3200 14-14-14-34 memory
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. I assume you you went that high just to see how far you could reach. Did you actually do stability testing and if so what was your vcore and your temps under load?
> I reached that same mark but I never attempted full stability testing as the vcore was unconscionablky high at 1.53 volts. and I did not want to permanently damage the 1800X which was $499 at the time I purchased it last March.
Click to expand...

Mhmm, 4.0 with 1.41v is stable for me, I went that high to see how far it'd go and because I wanted to benchmark it, I am well aware of the risks


----------



## Johan45

Nice work Sarge, looks very red


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice work Sarge, looks very red


Thanks mate, Software for the fans seems to be a little buggy on the Xpower, works fine on the Crosshair though.

My main rig is very subdued so it seemed fitting for this one to be a little more colourful


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> Ok everyone
> 
> Updated the Bios official 1.70
> 
> Ram overclocked to to 2933 4 dims - same as 1.74 beta bios
> 
> However whenever I try to overclock CPU (change multiplier) it does not boot
> 
> Motherboard showing 0C debug code
> 
> I looked it up
> 
> Reserved for future AMI SEC error codes
> 
> How helpful is that????
> 
> So I restored to beta bios 1.74
> 
> Still get same ram speed plus overclock cpu
> 
> Hopefully this is helpful to someone


Did you try beta bios 1.81 ? For me I had the same multiplier problem: failing to post. But some others say it is fine. I need to know your experience. Some moderator on MSI forum is stating that the issue of cpu stuck in lower power state was resolved with 1.81 beta bios. But I do not think he is talking about our issue. Stuck in lower power state usually means you change the multiplier and then boot into windows and you still have the old frequency that you had before you upped the multiplier. That is not the same as not posting at all.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Mhmm, 4.0 with 1.41v is stable for me, I went that high to see how far it'd go and because I wanted to benchmark it, I am well aware of the risks


I am envious of your very low 1.41 vcore for 4 GHZ. You have an excellent cpu there, probably one of the best of the cherry picked. Did you buy that commercially or did you get it straight from AMD or those establishments that sell cherry picked cpus? I forget the name of that web site that offers cherry picked cpus for a bit of a premium price.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am envious of your very low 1.41 vcore for 4 GHZ. You have an excellent cpu there, probably one of the best of the cherry picked. Did you buy that commercially or did you get it straight from AMD or those establishments that sell cherry picked cpus? I forget the name of that web site that offers cherry picked cpus for a bit of a premium price.


My 1700 does 4.0 at 1.38v and there are a surprising chunk of ppl with better chips than mine according to the ryzen thread. It does seem like 1700's average lower vcore compared to a lot of 1800x at launch. Bought on newegg.

(edit: though even with no stability issues i get better scores if i bump to 1.39v for whatever reason)


----------



## os2wiz

cinebench15Ryzen1800X3.875GHZat3066mhzcl14-14-14-34C.PNG 1748k .PNG file
[/ATTACHMENT]

CPU-Zbench3.875GHZand3066mhzmemspeed.PNG 648k .PNG file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> My 1700 does 4.0 at 1.38v and there are a surprising chunk of ppl with better chips than mine according to the ryzen thread. It does seem like 1700's average lower vcore compared to a lot of 1800x at launch. Bought on newegg.
> 
> (edit: though even with no stability issues i get better scores if i bump to 1.39v for whatever reason)


You seem to be right on that.While more 1800X chips can do a stable 4.0 GHZ only a few can do it with less than 1.45 volts.You do have quite a nice chip but do not believe it is typical. It is exceptional. Remember for every post like yours there are 30 or 40 out there that did not post because they have nothing to brag about. No stability tests mean you have not proven your system is stable. If you have to bump up vcore for better scores that proves you are not fully stable at 1.38 and you might have better yet scores at 1.40 v if 1.39 is mot completely stable. You will never get maximized scores unless your system is stable.

Now to my own issues. I tried gameboost at lowest setting, which if left alone, sets your 1800X to a minimum of 4.0GHZ. I then lowered the multiplier from 40 down to 38.75 where I wanted it. This is on beta bios 1.81 the latest bios. That is the only way around the multiplier bug on my system. Thanks to Cssorkingman and Mega for their assistance. Of course I do not understand why this works. I wish MSI who I have called 3 times would sort out what is going on. But at least I have a stable system without having to move backward on my bioses. Here are 2 benches


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> My 1700 does 4.0 at 1.38v and there are a surprising chunk of ppl with better chips than mine according to the ryzen thread. It does seem like 1700's average lower vcore compared to a lot of 1800x at launch. Bought on newegg.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> cinebench15Ryzen1800X3.875GHZat3066mhzcl14-14-14-34C.PNG 1748k .PNG file
> [/ATTACHMENT]
> 
> CPU-Zbench3.875GHZand3066mhzmemspeed.PNG 648k .PNG file
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> My 1700 does 4.0 at 1.38v and there are a surprising chunk of ppl with better chips than mine according to the ryzen thread. It does seem like 1700's average lower vcore compared to a lot of 1800x at launch. Bought on newegg.
> 
> (edit: though even with no stability issues i get better scores if i bump to 1.39v for whatever reason)[/quote
> 
> You seem to be right on that.While more 1800X chips can do a stable 4.0 GHZ only a few can do it with less than 1.45 volts.You do have quite a nice chip but do not believe it is typical. It is exceptional. Remember for every post like yours there are 30 or 40 out there that did not post because they have nothing to brag about. No stability tests mean you have not proven your system is stable. If you have to bump up vcore for better scores that proves you are not fully stable at 1.38 and you might have better yet scores at 1.40 v if 1.39 is mot completely stable. You will never get maximized scores unless your system is stable.
> 
> Now to my own issues. I tried gameboost at lowest setting, which if left alone, sets your 1800X to a minimum of 4.0GHZ. I then lowered the multiplier from 40 down to 38.75 where I wanted it. This is on beta bios 1.81 the latest bios. That is the only way around the multiplier bug on my system. Thanks to Cssorkingman and Mega for their assistance. Of course I do not understand why this works. I wish MSI who I have called 3 times would sort out what is going on. But at least I have a stable system without having to move backward on my bioses. Here are 2 benches
> 
> 
> 
> Well 1.38 never gave me issues. But i have been at 1.39 since launch since it netted me the best scores. This chip has also been really strange to stability test. While searching for lowest vcore i would run hours of p95 and everything was happy run cinebench like 5 times then id run cinebench like 5 minutes later and crash. So i kinda just resorted to bouncing back n forth between any stress test i could and just gaming. It has been happy. I have posted my prime and cpu-z validations on here already (was quite a while ago) and in the ryzen thread lol. Oh also changing the llc from 4 say in this first 1.38v run to i think it was 2 on the 1.39v run also was a big factor in performance. So these are old testing around stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also i dont understand what u did to the quote but now it all looks all wonky haha.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> cinebench15Ryzen1800X3.875GHZat3066mhzcl14-14-14-34C.PNG 1748k .PNG file
> 
> 
> CPU-Zbench3.875GHZand3066mhzmemspeed.PNG 648k .PNG file
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> My 1700 does 4.0 at 1.38v and there are a surprising chunk of ppl with better chips than mine according to the ryzen thread. It does seem like 1700's average lower vcore compared to a lot of 1800x at launch. Bought on newegg.
> 
> (edit: though even with no stability issues i get better scores if i bump to 1.39v for whatever reason)
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be right on that.While more 1800X chips can do a stable 4.0 GHZ only a few can do it with less than 1.45 volts.You do have quite a nice chip but do not believe it is typical. It is exceptional. Remember for every post like yours there are 30 or 40 out there that did not post because they have nothing to brag about. No stability tests mean you have not proven your system is stable. If you have to bump up vcore for better scores that proves you are not fully stable at 1.38 and you might have better yet scores at 1.40 v if 1.39 is mot completely stable. You will never get maximized scores unless your system is stable.
> 
> Now to my own issues. I tried gameboost at lowest setting, which if left alone, sets your 1800X to a minimum of 4.0GHZ. I then lowered the multiplier from 40 down to 38.75 where I wanted it. This is on beta bios 1.81 the latest bios. That is the only way around the multiplier bug on my system. Thanks to Cssorkingman and Mega for their assistance. Of course I do not understand why this works. I wish MSI who I have called 3 times would sort out what is going on. But at least I have a stable system without having to move backward on my bioses. Here are 2 benches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well 1.38 never gave me issues. But i have been at 1.39 since launch since it netted me the best scores. This chip has also been really strange to stability test. While searching for lowest vcore i would run hours of p95 and everything was happy run cinebench like 5 times then id run cinebench like 5 minutes later and crash. So i kinda just resorted to bouncing back n forth between any stress test i could and just gaming. It has been happy. I have posted my prime and cpu-z validations on here already (was quite a while ago) and in the ryzen thread lol. Oh also changing the llc from 4 say in this first 1.38v run to i think it was 2 on the 1.39v run also was a big factor in performance. So these are old testing around stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also i dont understand what u did to the quote but now it all looks all wonky haha.
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Did you buy that commercially or did you get it straight from AMD or those establishments that sell cherry picked cpus?


Sorry for answering a question not directed to me.
But I wanted to say that my CPU, a 1700, is a review sample from AMD and it is not stable at 4.0Ghz.
So I really doubt they cherry pick the processors.
Robert Hallock, AMD's Evangelist, in the famous video by Blunty, said he has a processor sitting at 3.9, no matter what he does.
JayzTwoCents' Ryzen build was also sitting at 3.9 for a while, despite the crazy water cooling.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Sorry for answering a question not directed to me.
> But I wanted to say that my CPU, a 1700, is a review sample from AMD and it is not stable at 4.0Ghz.
> So I really doubt they cherry pick the processors.
> Robert Hallock, AMD's Evangelist, in the famous video by Blunty, said he has a processor sitting at 3.9, no matter what he does.
> JayzTwoCents' Ryzen build was also sitting at 3.9 for a while, despite the crazy water cooling.


Thats good info. Almost makes you wonder if amd would specifically picked worse 1700's to get people to buy 1800x. Though i think jays was a 1800x but he did end up getting more out of it. Granted that was a chrosshair specific bios update it needed for board stability.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Thats good info. Almost makes you wonder if amd would specifically picked worse 1700's to get people to buy 1800x. Though i think jays was a 1800x but he did end up getting more out of it. Granted that was a chrosshair specific bios update it needed for board stability.


I don't think so. AMD is mass-producing those CPUs. And we all know that AMD's first generation of products are usually steam machines. This goes on to graphics cards as well.
I would like as well to add that the processors are not stable at 4G, in extreme synthetic conditions, or workload using the 16 threads 100% for sometime. I never had any issues running at 4G with regular loads, including heavy gaming. Only when I start multitasking, like Folding in the background.
Anyway, the processor is very snappy and responsive at 3.925 silent 40-50% fan speed, or 3.975 with relatively higher 60% fan speeds.
There is talk as well about AMD using a better thermal conductive material in soldering the 1800X, but there is no prove of that!


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> I don't think so. AMD is mass-producing those CPUs. And we all know that AMD's first generation of products are usually steam machines. This goes on to graphics cards as well.
> I would like as well to add that the processors are not stable at 4G, in extreme synthetic conditions, or workload using the 16 threads 100% for sometime. I never had any issues running at 4G with regular loads, including heavy gaming. Only when I start multitasking, like Folding in the background.
> Anyway, the processor is very snappy and responsive at 3.925 silent 40-50% fan speed, or 3.975 with relatively higher 60% fan speeds.
> There is talk as well about AMD using a better thermal conductive material in soldering the 1800X, but there is no prove of that!


O i don't doubt i got a good chip. I was just thinking more twoards the reviewers. But i dont believe the solder. My temps are solid.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Thats good info. Almost makes you wonder if amd would specifically picked worse 1700's to get people to buy 1800x. Though i think jays was a 1800x but he did end up getting more out of it. Granted that was a chrosshair specific bios update it needed for board stability.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. AMD is mass-producing those CPUs. And we all know that AMD's first generation of products are usually steam machines. This goes on to graphics cards as well.
> I would like as well to add that the processors are not stable at 4G, in extreme synthetic conditions, or workload using the 16 threads 100% for sometime. I never had any issues running at 4G with regular loads, including heavy gaming. Only when I start multitasking, like Folding in the background.
> Anyway, the processor is very snappy and responsive at 3.925 silent 40-50% fan speed, or 3.975 with relatively higher 60% fan speeds.
> There is talk as well about AMD using a better thermal conductive material in soldering the 1800X, but there is no prove of that!
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as a better TIM. The only thing (that I am a aware of) that will stock to both materials ihs and silicon chips is indium

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://overclocking.guide/the-truth-about-cpu-soldering/&ved=0ahUKEwiXhfeNoYbVAhVK8IMKHWhUBKMQFggcMAA&usg=AFQjCNGJqVM_Pt_OUZbYoqKEGFZDmItKDg


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> There is no such thing as a better TIM. The only thing (that I am a aware of) that will stock to both materials ihs and silicon chips is indium






der8auer said that AMD did a very good job anyway, and he was working on a non X chip.


----------



## Hefny

AMD Ryzen Direct Die Cooling - Improvements?


----------



## baii

I assume there is 0 release note/changelog on beta bios even for the flagship board like x370 titanium? I have the b350 pro carbon and seem that msi upgrade all bios with similar things in batches, but no one know what exactly they fix?


----------



## motoray

Random question. Anyone see a lapped ryzen? I did it years ago on an old 6000+ which got close to the record for that cpu just using a slushbox. Those chips cold bugged hard with any more. But just lapping netted like 3C on traditional water cooling.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> There is no such thing as a better TIM. The only thing (that I am a aware of) that will stock to both materials ihs and silicon chips is indium
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://overclocking.guide/the-truth-about-cpu-soldering/&ved=0ahUKEwiXhfeNoYbVAhVK8IMKHWhUBKMQFggcMAA&usg=AFQjCNGJqVM_Pt_OUZbYoqKEGFZDmItKDg


Very impressive article. Mega. Thanks for the reference. As far as tIm is concerned, I know there was one brand I used to use that is liquid metal that you apply with a tiny brush that improves conductivity over normal tim. On my 9590 it improved temps by 2 to 3 degrees Celcius.


----------



## Mega Man

It's less then solder as far as mk/w


----------



## Doom2pro

I am having issues with the 1.7 official BIOS as well, but not with CPU Overclocking... I was able to get into BIOS @ 3200 on my G.Skill Trident Z CAS16 kit for the first time EVER, however it locked during boot, and even trying 3066 was hit or miss, then I decided to go back to 2933 but I was getting Memtest64 errors which was odd because on earlier BIOSes that speed was rock solid stable, I then tried Memtest86 and got no errors and I am sitting there confused...

I go into Windows after Memtest86 and I realize I'm running at the lowest DDR4 speed ***? I go back into BIOS and DDR4 speed is set to AUTO!?!? Normally after a failed Memory POST it sets clock to lowest DDR4 but the BIOS setting is still at the last setting, so I set to 2933 AGAIN, do more Memtest64 and get errors, so I'm like *** is going on here so I go back into the BIOS and the fkn DRAM voltage is back to stock 1.25V ***? I had it set to 1.5V.

I have never had these issues with any other BIOS versions, is anyone else having issues with BIOS settings reverting to stock values randomly?

I have not tried BETA 1.81, and I'm growing tired of flashing a new BIOS... I was hoping 1.7 would be the last flash for a good while... Guess not :\


----------



## Mega Man

Sounds like memory training failure.

It also sounds like you enabled the bios reset ( I d k the name ) if it can not successfully boot

Aka the bios is working properly. And ebkac, sorry but that's what it sounds like

I think people blame bios far too much


----------



## Doom2pro

Yes I have had BIOS reset enabled forever, it resets the ENTIRE BIOS, this isn't what is happening... First the DDR4 speed was set to AUTO then the Voltage set to auto (1.25).

When try it fails twice (what I have it set to) it normally just sets speed to slowest on next boot but the settings are all intact, however this time the frequency and voltage for DRAM are set to stock randomly. It's getting on my nerves.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom2pro*
> 
> Yes I have had BIOS reset enabled forever, it resets the ENTIRE BIOS, this isn't what is happening... First the DDR4 speed was set to AUTO then the Voltage set to auto (1.25).
> 
> When try it fails twice (what I have it set to) it normally just sets speed to slowest on next boot but the settings are all intact, however this time the frequency and voltage for DRAM are set to stock randomly. It's getting on my nerves.


You probably need to restore defaults, and then flash bios again. Stay away from 1.7 since lots of people have problems. I am on 1.74 myself, and it is working great for me. I do not use the automatic reset bios feature.


----------



## Hefny

AMD published a new blog on Memory overclocking, by Richard Hallock.
https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings


----------



## Mega Man

So, with my limited time avail. I have been about to get rid if the multiple boots needed at 3200.

Next goal, is to tune memory, and then do final memory test (stress tests) by the end of that, should be on water.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> AMD published a new blog on Memory overclocking, Testing done by Sami Makinen, Article author is Robert Hallock.
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings


FTFY


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> So, with my limited time avail. I have been about to get rid if the multiple boots needed at 3200.
> 
> Next goal, is to tune memory, and then do final memory test (stress tests) by the end of that, should be on water.


For the sake of those that might run into the same issue, what did you have to do.


----------



## Mega Man

Minor basic stuff, that i cant remember the names of. I could not sleep last night, been up since 1am.

Off my head, upped ram Voltage ( buy a little. Like 0.02v And the other (i cant remember the name ) that is appeared to be 1/2 ram Voltage.

Upped ram vpp (iirc)

Upped soc to 1.1 (was around 1 before)

Messed with ohms.

Thats all i can remember. If you need i can actually go into detail when i get home


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> For the sake of those that might run into the same issue, what did you have to do.


This is just my own experience with my system related to boot loops... in short, once I get a "bootable" ram speed and timings (that means able to reliably boot to windows but may sometimes reboot a few times), I then increase CPU voltage to get rid of boot loops. My CPU boots to windows fine at 3.8 1.22v, but sometimes loops. But increasing CPU voltage to 1.3v gets rid of any loops, with ram at 3200 14,14,14,28, bios v1.74.

I also noticed this in the 3 ram kits that I tested: there is a max Dram voltage that I can hit and system will not boot. I used this to figure out what max dram voltage I can use. Just by setting a low 2667mhz ram speed, then slowly increasing dram voltage until system fails to boot. I then note that as my max voltage for this ram kit.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Minor basic stuff, that i cant remember the names of. I could not sleep last night, been up since 1am.
> 
> Off my head, upped ram Voltage ( buy a little. Like 0.02v And the other (i cant remember the name ) that is appeared to be 1/2 ram Voltage.
> 
> Upped ram vpp (iirc)
> 
> Upped soc to 1.1 (was around 1 before)
> 
> Messed with ohms.
> 
> Thats all i can remember. If you need i can actually go into detail when i get home


I don't need it, i have yet to have a ram speed issue. Just figured it would be good info for others. But im sure no one will complain about more good info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> This is just my own experience with my system related to boot loops... in short, once I get a "bootable" ram speed and timings (that means able to reliably boot to windows but may sometimes reboot a few times), I then increase CPU voltage to get rid of boot loops. My CPU boots to windows fine at 3.8 1.22v, but sometimes loops. But increasing CPU voltage to 1.3v gets rid of any loops, with ram at 3200 14,14,14,28, bios v1.74.
> 
> I also noticed this in the 3 ram kits that I tested: there is a max Dram voltage that I can hit and system will not boot. I used this to figure out what max dram voltage I can use. Just by setting a low 2667mhz ram speed, then slowly increasing dram voltage until system fails to boot. I then note that as my max voltage for this ram kit.


Is this boot loop issue new with the 1.7-1.74 bios?
I tried 1.7 it wouldnt allow any cpu overclocking and just went back to 1.6.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Is this boot loop issue new with the 1.7-1.74 bios?
> I tried 1.7 it wouldnt allow any cpu overclocking and just went back to 1.6.


The memory training boot loops were occasional reported by some users since the very early bios. I used to not have that problem, but when I did encounter it, the CPU voltage adjustment fixed the issue for me.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> The memory training boot loops were occasional reported by some users since the very early bios. I used to not have that problem, but when I did encounter it, the CPU voltage adjustment fixed the issue for me.


Did it require you to raise vcore higher than you did on previous bios?


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Did it require you to raise vcore higher than you did on previous bios?


Yes, coming from bios 1.61 to 1.73/1.74 I had to raise the CPU vcore 3 steps higher due to having intermittent reboots during power on.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Yes, coming from bios 1.61 to 1.73/1.74 I had to raise the CPU vcore 3 steps higher due to having intermittent reboots during power on.


Good to know. I will be avoiding these until the issues are flushed. 1.6 is treating me well. Wonder if it is a common trend.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> I don't need it, i have yet to have a ram speed issue. Just figured it would be good info for others. But im sure no one will complain about more good info.
> Is this boot loop issue new with the 1.7-1.74 bios?
> I tried 1.7 it wouldnt allow any cpu overclocking and just went back to 1.6.


The way around 1.70 preventing overclocking is to use gameboost to level 1. it will successfully overclock you to 4.0 GHZ. Then restart from windows go into the bios and you can use the cpu multiplier to any setting you desire. You must leave gameboost enabled in the bios. Cssorkingman exolained that trick to me. Yes MSDI must fix this defect in bios 1.70 and beta 1.81. Not everyone is affected by the bug.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The way around 1.70 preventing overclocking is to use gameboost to level 1. it will successfully overclock you to 4.0 GHZ. Then restart from windows go into the bios and you can use the cpu multiplier to any setting you desire. You must leave gameboost enabled in the bios. Cssorkingman exolained that trick to me. Yes MSDI must fix this defect in bios 1.70 and beta 1.81. Not everyone is affected by the bug.


But do you require different vcore for the same overclock you had on previous bios as sydefek does above? I am not going to run higher vcore for no reason.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The way around 1.70 preventing overclocking is to use gameboost to level 1. it will successfully overclock you to 4.0 GHZ. Then restart from windows go into the bios and you can use the cpu multiplier to any setting you desire. You must leave gameboost enabled in the bios. Cssorkingman exolained that trick to me. Yes MSDI must fix this defect in bios 1.70 and beta 1.81. Not everyone is affected by the bug.
> 
> 
> 
> But do you require different vcore for the same overclock you had on previous bios as sydefek does above? I am not going to run higher vcore for no reason.
Click to expand...

new microcode is the culprit although im not certain it is actually getting more v to the core.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> new microcode is the culprit although im not certain it is actually getting more v to the core.


Guys I just bought a new memory Kit. I felt a little hamstrung by the dual rank 32GB kit , even though B-die limiting me to 3066mhz at tight timings. The new kit is a 16 Gb single rank kit rated at 4266 19-19-19-36. I plan on downclocking it to 3733mhz at 15-15-15-15-30 or 32. with CR T1. Is this speed obtainable on Ryzen???? I guess my memory controller and the agesa code will be the main determinants. But what is the fastest memory speed that somebody has been successful in achieving????? I am not shooting for a record but want to know if my goal is realistic. If I have to come down to 3600mhz at 14-14-14-30 that would be good also.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Guys I just bought a new memory Kit. I felt a little hamstrung by the dual rank 32GB kit , even though B-die limiting me to 3066mhz at tight timings. The new kit is a 16 Gb single rank kit rated at 4266 19-19-19-36. I plan on downclocking it to 3733mhz at 15-15-15-15-30 or 32. with CR T1. Is this speed obtainable on Ryzen???? I guess my memory controller and the agesa code will be the main determinants. But what is the fastest memory speed that somebody has been successful in achieving????? I am not shooting for a record but want to know if my goal is realistic. If I have to come down to 3600mhz at 14-14-14-30 that would be good also.


The challenge is that without bclk adjustment, any divider above 3200 is very harsh on the imc. Some people have had success with 3333 divider. I am able to hit 3333 with my ram rated at 3466, but chose to stay at 3200 with tighter timings and lower voltage.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> new microcode is the culprit although im not certain it is actually getting more v to the core.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I just bought a new memory Kit. I felt a little hamstrung by the dual rank 32GB kit , even though B-die limiting me to 3066mhz at tight timings. The new kit is a 16 Gb single rank kit rated at 4266 19-19-19-36. I plan on downclocking it to 3733mhz at 15-15-15-15-30 or 32. with CR T1. Is this speed obtainable on Ryzen???? I guess my memory controller and the agesa code will be the main determinants. But what is the fastest memory speed that somebody has been successful in achieving????? I am not shooting for a record but want to know if my goal is realistic. If I have to come down to 3600mhz at 14-14-14-30 that would be good also.
Click to expand...

I can run 3500 14-14-14-34 1T on 2 x SR sticks with the Crosshair, not sure if you'll manage 3733 though, that is quite high.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I can run 3500 14-14-14-34 1T on 2 x SR sticks with the Crosshair, not sure if you'll manage 3733 though, that is quite high.


I will be happy with 3600MHZ, if I have to drop to 3466mhz I will try timings of 13-13-13-28


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I can run 3500 14-14-14-34 1T on 2 x SR sticks with the Crosshair, not sure if you'll manage 3733 though, that is quite high.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be happy with 3600MHZ, if I have to drop to 3466mhz I will try timings of 13-13-13-28
Click to expand...

pretty limited experience here ,but my particular rig seems to hit a wall at 3466 . Id guess the imc is struggling . Boosting voltage to the ram and loosening timings hasnt helped, but i honesty didnt try terribly hard- scared of os corruption.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> pretty limited experience here ,but my particular rig seems to hit a wall at 3466 . Id guess the imc is struggling . Boosting voltage to the ram and loosening timings hasnt helped, but i honesty didnt try terribly hard- scared of os corruption.


Thanks for your input. I could well have the same issue with my IMC as well. I will be disappointed if I can't get stable at 3466mhz. With my old Flare X memory that I sold off, I had reached 3333mhz but was not stable. Of course that was before agesa 1.00.06a. The memory that Newgg was supposed to deliver me yesterday but still hasn't arrived today is rated at 4266mhz CL 19-19-19 36 which is quite a tight timing for that speed. It has to be super-binned Samsung B-die. If I ran that at 3200mhz my timings could well be 12-12-12-28. If I am able to do 3466mhz at 14-14-14-32 stable I will be ecstatic. But it is all speculation at this point. I just hope Newegg corrects their blunder and gets me the memory today.


----------



## wildwind

Hey guys, I have this motherboard with the Ryzen 1700X. The ram is F4-3200C16D-16GTZR. I can't get this thing to boot. I got stuck at LED debug code "0d". I already updated it with the latest BIOS 1.7 and still make no different. Anyone got any clues how to deal with this ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildwind*
> 
> Hey guys, I have this motherboard with the Ryzen 1700X. The ram is F4-3200C16D-16GTZR. I can't get this thing to boot. I got stuck at LED debug code "0d". I already updated it with the latest BIOS 1.7 and still make no different. Anyone got any clues how to deal with this ?


Have you tried clearing cmos?
Correct dimm population?
Make sure your game boost button is NOT pushed in.

Check sata cables, has it shown the MSI splash screen before it gives Od?


----------



## wildwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Have you tried clearing cmos?
> Correct dimm population?
> Make sure your game boost button is NOT pushed in.
> 
> Check sata cables, has it shown the MSI splash screen before it gives Od?


I've tried clearing the CMOS couple times. Removing battery, short the jumper, pressing the button for a minute.

Pretty sure the DIMM population was correct. I tried with one DIMM on each slots.

The Boost button is momentary push button right ? I can still depress it so no it's not stuck.

I don't think I need a hard drive/ssd right now right ? Because I don't even see the POST screen to go to BIOS. There's no signal. I tried the on board and with the graphic card and no luck.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildwind*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Have you tried clearing cmos?
> Correct dimm population?
> Make sure your game boost button is NOT pushed in.
> 
> Check sata cables, has it shown the MSI splash screen before it gives Od?
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried clearing the CMOS couple times. Removing battery, short the jumper, pressing the button for a minute.
> 
> Pretty sure the DIMM population was correct. I tried with one DIMM on each slots.
> 
> The Boost button is momentary push button right ? I can still depress it so no it's not stuck.
> 
> I don't think I need a hard drive/ssd right now right ? Because I don't even see the POST screen to go to BIOS. There's no signal. I tried the on board and with the graphic card and no luck.
Click to expand...

I think that could be the problem but just to cover some bases - do you have a graphics card installed? 8 pin cpu power plugged in?


----------



## wildwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think that could be the problem but just to cover some bases - do you have a graphics card installed? 8 pin cpu power plugged in?


yea I tried with the graphic card and no luck. All power plugs are plugged.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildwind*
> 
> yea I tried with the graphic card and no luck. All power plugs are plugged.


0d was the bug i would get on 1.7 with any overclock. Can u get 1.6 on it?


----------



## wildwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> 0d was the bug i would get on 1.7 with any overclock. Can u get 1.6 on it?


I just tried 1.6 and I got the 0E code now. Not sure what's going on ... wonder if the CPU is ok hmm


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildwind*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think that could be the problem but just to cover some bases - do you have a graphics card installed? 8 pin cpu power plugged in?
> 
> 
> 
> yea I tried with the graphic card and no luck. All power plugs are plugged.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildwind*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> 0d was the bug i would get on 1.7 with any overclock. Can u get 1.6 on it?
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried 1.6 and I got the 0E code now. Not sure what's going on ... wonder if the CPU is ok hmm
Click to expand...

Careful... the O F code is next! lol j/k

Could try 1.1


----------



## wildwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Careful... the O F code is next! lol j/k
> 
> Could try 1.1


I did try 1.1. It gets to "0d" even earlier lol.. I"m really not sure what to do. Getting different RAM now. this one "F4-3200C14D-16GTZR" is in the compatible list.


----------



## Mega Man

check mounting pressure, could be too much !


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildwind*
> 
> I did try 1.1. It gets to "0d" even earlier lol.. I"m really not sure what to do. Getting different RAM now. this one "F4-3200C14D-16GTZR" is in the compatible list.


What cooler are you using?


----------



## wildwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> What cooler are you using?


I'm currently using the Notcua NH-D15. I'm currently just putting the components together for testing before I put them under water. Whew good thing I do test the hardware this time.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> The challenge is that without bclk adjustment, any divider above 3200 is very harsh on the imc. Some people have had success with 3333 divider. I am able to hit 3333 with my ram rated at 3466, but chose to stay at 3200 with tighter timings and lower voltage.


I installed my new ram today. Using auto for almost all memory timings I was able to boot 3300mhz as I had a couple of months ago. But it was entirely unstable with very poor timings. So I went to 3200mhz again as I had when I had FlareX dimms. The difference this time I had no problem stabilizing at very tight timings of 14-13-13-13-30 CR1. I tried 13-13-13-13-30 but when I boot it is apparent the first 13 automatically becomes a 14., I do not know how that happens. It passes the Y Crunch memory stress tester. I have found with Y Crunch for all my dozens of uses of it, that if the memory passes the Fast Fourier transform test it will pass all the tests. I guess that particular sub-test creates the most stress on the IMC . I have yet to see any increases in performance on Cinebench from these tighter timings. My IMC is piss poor judging by by my inability to even do 3333mhz with stability.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> The challenge is that without bclk adjustment, any divider above 3200 is very harsh on the imc. Some people have had success with 3333 divider. I am able to hit 3333 with my ram rated at 3466, but chose to stay at 3200 with tighter timings and lower voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> I installed my new ram today. Using auto for almost all memory timings I was able to boot 3300mhz as I had a couple of months ago. But it was entirely unstable with very poor timings. So I went to 3200mhz again as I had when I had FlareX dimms. The difference this time I had no problem stabilizing at very tight timings of 14-13-13-13-30 CR1. I tried 13-13-13-13-30 but when I boot it is apparent the first 13 automatically becomes a 14., I do not know how that happens. It passes the Y Crunch memory stress tester. I have found with Y Crunch for all my dozens of uses of it, that if the memory passes the Fast Fourier transform test it will pass all the tests. I guess that particular sub-test creates the most stress on the IMC . I have yet to see any increases in performance on Cinebench from these tighter timings. My IMC is piss poor judging by by my inability to even do 3333mhz with stability.
Click to expand...

Did the AIDA memory read and write scores improve?

I'd be interested to see what stilt's RTC program would report all your ram timings as being with the new sticks.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> But do you require different vcore for the same overclock you had on previous bios as sydefek does above? I am not going to run higher vcore for no reason.


Not quite sure on that. I set vcore at 1.365 volts and use LLC profile2 under digipower. My actual vcore then becomes 1.385 volts. It may bea bit of overkill, but I have no reboots . I remeber in earlier bioses like 1.30 I was at 1.36volts and I am not sure if I used digpower but there were considerable reboots on those early bioses.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did the AIDA memory read and write scores improve?
> 
> I'd be interested to see what stilt's RTC program would report all your ram timings as being with the new sticks.


I forgot all about Aida64. I will give it a run tonight.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did the AIDA memory read and write scores improve?
> 
> I'd be interested to see what stilt's RTC program would report all your ram timings as being with the new sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot all about Aida64. I will give it a run tonight.
Click to expand...











The bios/spd/OS does some odd things when changing ram , I was just curious what the memory and cache benchmark would report for scores.

That RTC program is helpful too, tRC of 51 will be unstable at 3333 , but 78 will run fine.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bios/spd/OS does some odd things when changing ram , I was just curious what the memory and cache benchmark would report for scores.
> 
> That RTC program is helpful too, tRC of 51 will be unstable at 3333 , but 78 will run fine.[/quote
> 
> Here is new Aida64 report. I will uopload an older report from early June as well for comparison. But by eyeballing the relative standing in results it does not appear better. I notice the old issue of memory latency is there. Agersa 1.06 I believe introduced certain latencies to allow the faster memory.
> Maybe I am cockeyed
> 
> ReportAida66472017.txt 236k .txt file
> 
> 
> ReportAIDA64June17.txt 175k .txt file
> , but the score for memory latency has certainly not improved
> 
> Sometimes more is less. I am going to change 30 value to 32 and see if I actually get a better result


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bios/spd/OS does some odd things when changing ram , I was just curious what the memory and cache benchmark would report for scores.
> 
> That RTC program is helpful too, tRC of 51 will be unstable at 3333 , but 78 will run fine.[/quote
> 
> Here is new Aida64 report. I will uopload an older report from early June as well for comparison. But by eyeballing the relative standing in results it does not appear better. I notice the old issue of memory latency is there. Agersa 1.06 I believe introduced certain latencies to allow the faster memory.
> Maybe I am cockeyed
> 
> ReportAida66472017.txt 236k .txt file
> 
> 
> ReportAIDA64June17.txt 175k .txt file
> , but the score for memory latency has certainly not improved
> 
> Sometimes more is less. I am going to change 30 value to 32 and see if I actually get a better result
Click to expand...

I'd agree with the latency assessment.
Thanks for the information - much appreciated.

Have you tried this program to see what all of the timings are?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bios/spd/OS does some odd things when changing ram , I was just curious what the memory and cache benchmark would report for scores.
> 
> That RTC program is helpful too, tRC of 51 will be unstable at 3333 , but 78 will run fine.


Here is new Aida report with tRAS set at 32 instead oif 30. No difference. I did experience 2 freeze ups ion the bios before I changed it to 32. I have had no instability in windows. This mouse is really old it was an expensive laser mouse a Logitech that cost me $75 in the day about 5-6 years ago. I think it might be the issue. i just blew some compressed air through it to see if some dust might be making it erratic. I will see. MY tRC is at 75 on auto so I do not know if setting it up to 78 may enable a successfull run at 3300mhz. Do you think it may be worthwhile???
I am skeptical about the agesa1.00.06 bioses. They allow some greater memory speed , but often performance numbers just do not correlate. Is it a pyrhhic victory with this code??? I may well revert to bios 1.6 to see what performance I get on that bios versus beta 1.81.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> The challenge is that without bclk adjustment, any divider above 3200 is very harsh on the imc. Some people have had success with 3333 divider. I am able to hit 3333 with my ram rated at 3466, but chose to stay at 3200 with tighter timings and lower voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> I installed my new ram today. Using auto for almost all memory timings I was able to boot 3300mhz as I had a couple of months ago. But it was entirely unstable with very poor timings. So I went to 3200mhz again as I had when I had FlareX dimms. The difference this time I had no problem stabilizing at very tight timings of 14-13-13-13-30 CR1. I tried 13-13-13-13-30 but when I boot it is apparent the first 13 automatically becomes a 14., I do not know how that happens. It passes the Y Crunch memory stress tester. I have found with Y Crunch for all my dozens of uses of it, that if the memory passes the Fast Fourier transform test it will pass all the tests. I guess that particular sub-test creates the most stress on the IMC . I have yet to see any increases in performance on Cinebench from these tighter timings. My IMC is piss poor judging by by my inability to even do 3333mhz with stability.
Click to expand...

I could moot tell you why. Butt i can tell you at higher ram speeds (idr which multi) you can't do off timings, always has been like that on ryzen


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I could moot tell you why. Butt i can tell you at higher ram speeds (idr which multi) you can't do off timings, always has been like that on ryzen


Mega , it turned out the little instabilities that started to creep into windows in the past day or two when settings that had worked before on memory and tested stable were now unstable , multiple system reboots, was the effect of that stupid System Mechanic program updating and changing my power plan from High Performance to windows balanced without my knowledge. Once I checked the power plan and corrected it, I was able to go back to my tight timings at 14-13-13-13-34 and my cinebench OpenGL score which had been down at 114 fps now is achieving 120 fps on that old Sapphire Nitro Fury card I have. I do think the recent bioses under Agesa 1.00.06a may have knocked performance down a smidgeon to accomadate higher memory speed. Maybe I am crazy but I do believe my numbers on fps were just as high before this new faster ram was installed on earlier bios versions. Do you think there is something to this or am I all wet?


----------



## Mega Man

No idea, and good god autocorrect killed me

You cant do odd timing at high speeds.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No idea, and good god autocorrect killed me
> 
> You cant do odd timing at high speeds.


I assume you mean higher than 3200?


----------



## Mega Man

No iirc 2933 but I really don't know could be 26xx..... after one off the multiplers it locks out the odds. It will let you put them in. But then it rounds up for you


----------



## SirFlamenco

Is it possible to go higher than 3200mhz on this mobo?


----------



## Mega Man

sure, the multi goes all the way to 4000


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirFlamenco*
> 
> Is it possible to go higher than 3200mhz on this mobo?


Highest I've managed was 3466.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No idea, and good god autocorrect killed me
> 
> You cant do odd timing at high speeds.


Yes. Yoiu are right of course. I changed back to 14-14-14-34 and my cinebench went to 130 fps. MY IMC is basically the issue as well. The fastest memory in the world will be limited by a poor imc. But Mega I thought somwwhere in those agesa fixes they did allow for changes to odd number timings.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Highest I've managed was 3466.


Are you thinking the lack ofd b-clock multiplier is making it impossible to go to say 3600 or is it the IMC???


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sure, the multi goes all the way to 4000[/quote
> 
> But that is really just in theory. you can go anywhere near that. Even the best cpu's with best IMC have not gotten over 3600mhz stable from what I hear.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Highest I've managed was 3466.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you thinking the lack ofd b-clock multiplier is making it impossible to go to say 3600 or is it the IMC???
Click to expand...

I'm betting I'm touching the limits of my IMC at the voltages I'm currently comfortable pushing through my cpu/NB. I do however thing that there might be some tweaks yet to be learned that may ease the burden on it through sub timing adjustment that may allow for higher frequencies.

Bclock might allow you to catch a few more mhz in between dividers but that's about it in my opinion.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No idea, and good god autocorrect killed me
> 
> You cant do odd timing at high speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Yoiu are right of course. I changed back to 14-14-14-34 and my cinebench went to 130 fps. MY IMC is basically the issue as well. The fastest memory in the world will be limited by a poor imc. But Mega I thought somwwhere in those agesa fixes they did allow for changes to odd number timings.
Click to expand...

you can do odd on the others, just not the first timing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sure, the multi goes all the way to 4000
> 
> 
> 
> But that is really just in theory. you can go anywhere near that. Even the best cpu's with best IMC have not gotten over 3600mhz stable from what I hear.
Click to expand...

he asked if it was possible not likely


----------



## Jossrik

When I first got my motherboard the highest I could get my kit was 2400, course, I knew little to nothing about memory and clocking it and overclocking it, but we have seen steady increases with the new biosses small as the increases may be they keep getting better, not necessarily faster, my best CB15 numbers for CPU were with my memory at 2400 but nice tight timings. I have an NVidia 1080, and my CB Graphics scores are lower than when I had the 470 loaner card in it, so I'm not really looking at FPS gains, seems I'm at 100FPS even no matter what I do. Also though, my computer is my daily driver for gaming and stuff so it kinda needs to be reliable and have good up time. I think with more time and more bios updates we might get to 4k. Ok, maybe not 4k, but higher than what most of us are pushing now. Least I hope.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm betting I'm touching the limits of my IMC at the voltages I'm currently comfortable pushing through my cpu/NB. I do however thing that there might be some tweaks yet to be learned that may ease the burden on it through sub timing adjustment that may allow for higher frequencies.
> 
> Bclock might allow you to catch a few more mhz in between dividers but that's about it in my opinion.


Yes I agree on B-clock. May be at best you get 100-120mhz higher after that you definitely mess up your pci-express devices.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can do odd on the others, just not the first timing
> he asked if it was possible not likely


Thanks for the clariification about the odd number timings.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No iirc 2933 but I really don't know could be 26xx..... after one off the multiplers it locks out the odds. It will let you put them in. But then it rounds up for you


Im 15-15 timing at 3200 it didnt round anything. Been this way since launch with ram that was not on qvl at launch.

Edit. I stand corrected it did change cas to 16.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Im 15-15 timing at 3200 it didnt round anything. Been this way since launch with ram that was not on qvl at launch.
> 
> Edit. I stand corrected it did change cas to 16.


The one and only benefit I obtained from upgrading my meory to a much more highly-binned B-die was NOT in mhz but in performance. What I mean is that while my IMC on the 1800X is mediocre and will not allow a stable overclock above 3200mhz, the "noise" in the memory environment is reduced running this memory at 3200mhz as opposed to mu old Flare X 3200memory. Same settings but I am consistently geting 6-7% higher frame rates on Cinebench Open GL. The noise thing is something I picked up from CHEW in one of his discussions about getting solid performance gains not merely from speed and settings , but reducing interference in the eco system.


----------



## Legonut

Hey guys, if someone could point me towards the settings I would need to change to get my RAM kit at full speed, that would be great. I've currently got it stable at 2933 CL18 and there's a huge difference in Overwatch's FPS, so I'd like to get up to 3200 if possible. My kit is here


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No iirc 2933 but I really don't know could be 26xx..... after one off the multiplers it locks out the odds. It will let you put them in. But then it rounds up for you
> 
> 
> 
> Im 15-15 timing at 3200 it didnt round anything. Been this way since launch with ram that was not on qvl at launch.
Click to expand...

You've been decieved


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You've been decieved


Ya..... But my scores are right up there with the higher ups at said freq. So i haven't even tried better timings. Its been hard to even want to change with how stable everything is. First pc in a long time that i was satisfied almost immediately.


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Hey guys, if someone could point me towards the settings I would need to change to get my RAM kit at full speed, that would be great. I've currently got it stable at 2933 CL18 and there's a huge difference in Overwatch's FPS, so I'd like to get up to 3200 if possible. My kit is here


Got my 3200 C16 Hynix A-Die G.Skill Trident Z RGB kit stable at 3066 (4 passes Memtest86, 10 loops Memtest64)... Timings are below, some people have got Hynix chips stable @ 3200 with these settings, I couldn't; probably lost silicon lottery on my 1800X memory controller.

SoC Voltage: 1.178V (Safe to 1.25 24/7)
DRAM Voltage: 1.47V (Safe to 1.50 24/7)
BIOS: 1.7 Official (Not Beta)
XMP: Disabled, 3066 Set manually, no Memory Try It! Try it count set to 1.

Timings: 16-18-18-18-38 2T

Subtimings:
Trc: 56
TrrdS: 6
TrrdL: 8
Tfaw: 39
TwtrS: 4
TwtrL: 12
Twr: 22
Trcpage: 0
Trdrdscl: 6
TwrwrSd: 6
Trfc: 560
Trfc2: 416 - Ignore this you can't set it anyway
Trfc4: 256 - Ignore this you can't set it anyway
Tcwl: 16
Trtp: 12
Trdwr: 6
Twrrd: 4
TwrwrSc: 1
TwrwrSd: 7
TwrwrDd: 7
TrdrdSc: 1
TrdrdSd: 5
TrdrdDd: 5
Tcke: 8
ProcODT: Auto
Cmd2T: 2T
Gear Down Mode: Disabled
RttNom: Auto
RttWr: Auto
RttPark: Auto


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom2pro*
> 
> Got my 3200 C16 Hynix A-Die G.Skill Trident Z RGB kit stable at 3066 (4 passes Memtest86, 10 loops Memtest64)... Timings are below, some people have got Hynix chips stable @ 3200 with these settings, I couldn't; probably lost silicon lottery on my 1800X memory controller.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> SoC Voltage: 1.178V (Safe to 1.25 24/7)
> DRAM Voltage: 1.47V (Safe to 1.50 24/7)
> BIOS: 1.7 Official (Not Beta)
> XMP: Disabled, 3066 Set manually, no Memory Try It! Try it count set to 1.
> 
> Timings: 16-18-18-18-38 2T
> 
> Subtimings:
> Trc: 56
> TrrdS: 6
> TrrdL: 8
> Tfaw: 39
> TwtrS: 4
> TwtrL: 12
> Twr: 22
> Trcpage: 0
> Trdrdscl: 6
> TwrwrSd: 6
> Trfc: 560
> Trfc2: 416 - Ignore this you can't set it anyway
> Trfc4: 256 - Ignore this you can't set it anyway
> Tcwl: 16
> Trtp: 12
> Trdwr: 6
> Twrrd: 4
> TwrwrSc: 1
> TwrwrSd: 7
> TwrwrDd: 7
> TrdrdSc: 1
> TrdrdSd: 5
> TrdrdDd: 5
> Tcke: 8
> ProcODT: Auto
> Cmd2T: 2T
> Gear Down Mode: Disabled
> RttNom: Auto
> RttWr: Auto
> RttPark: Auto


Can you try setting:

RttNom: RZQ/3
RttWr: RZQ/3
RttPark: RZQ/1

And boot at 3200?


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Can you try setting:
> 
> RttNom: RZQ/3
> RttWr: RZQ/3
> RttPark: RZQ/1
> 
> And boot at 3200?


I'll give it a whirl later tonight.


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Can you try setting:
> 
> RttNom: RZQ/3
> RttWr: RZQ/3
> RttPark: RZQ/1
> 
> And boot at 3200?


No go, I tried all three below:

RttNom: RZQ/3 (80 Ohm)
RttWr: RZQ/3 (80 Ohm)
RttPark: RZQ/1 (240 Ohm)

Wouldn't even post at my currently stable 3066.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom2pro*
> 
> No go, I tried all three below:
> 
> RttNom: RZQ/3 (80 Ohm)
> RttWr: RZQ/3 (80 Ohm)
> RttPark: RZQ/1 (240 Ohm)
> 
> Wouldn't even post at my currently stable 3066.


Don't mind me asking, but did you try all 3 settings together or did you try them one at a time?


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Don't mind me asking, but did you try all 3 settings together or did you try them one at a time?


All Together... Is there a standard order to try them in?


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Don't mind me asking, but did you try all 3 settings together or did you try them one at a time?


Just did all three one at a time on stable 3066, here are the results:

RttNom: RZQ/3 (80 Ohm) - Failed to post
RttWr: RZQ/3 (80 Ohm) - Locked up first post, posted after reset
RttPark: RZQ/1 (240 Ohm) - Failed to post


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom2pro*
> 
> All Together... Is there a standard order to try them in?


You did it right. RttNom is a free parameter, RttWr and RttPark are as I asked you to try. Maybe your PROCODT is lower than 60 ohm as default setting.
Maybe try again when you have time while you also change PROCODT from Auto to 60 ohm.

I mean:

RttNom: RZQ/3 (80 Ohm)
RttWr: RZQ/3 (80 Ohm)
RttPark: RZQ/1 (240 Ohm)

and

PROCODT = 60 ohm

They need to be applied together. I hope this works for you.


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> You did it right. RttNom is a free parameter, RttWr and RttPark are as I asked you to try. Maybe your PROCODT is lower than 60 ohm as default setting.
> Maybe try again when you have time while you also change PROCODT from Auto to 60 ohm.
> 
> I mean:
> 
> RttNom: RZQ/3 (80 Ohm)
> RttWr: RZQ/3 (80 Ohm)
> RttPark: RZQ/1 (240 Ohm)
> 
> and
> 
> PROCODT = 60 ohm
> 
> They need to be applied together. I hope this works for you.


Tried this and it failed to post... The strange thing is, when I first flashed the 1.70 (AGESA 1.0.0.6 Official) I immediately tried XMP 3200 Profile 1 and it posted, got into BIOS confirmed it was at 3200, exited BIOS and it blank screened at Win10 Boot... I have NEVER been able to replicate that again, everytime I try 3200 it fails to post (back to BIOS with settings intact but lowest DDR4 settings enabled).


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom2pro*
> 
> Tried this and it failed to post... The strange thing is, when I first flashed the 1.70 (AGESA 1.0.0.6 Official) I immediately tried XMP 3200 Profile 1 and it posted, got into BIOS confirmed it was at 3200, exited BIOS and it blank screened at Win10 Boot... I have NEVER been able to replicate that again, everytime I try 3200 it fails to post (back to BIOS with settings intact but lowest DDR4 settings enabled).


Well, I had hopes for you posting at 3200 at those settings, some members did get their RAM working with those settings.
Many thanks for trying and for the time you spent trying.
+Rep for that.


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Well, I had hopes for you posting at 3200 at those settings, some members did get their RAM working with those settings.
> Many thanks for trying and for the time you spent trying.
> +Rep for that.


Those members, were they using Hynix A-Die like I am or was it something else?


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom2pro*
> 
> Those members, were they using Hynix A-Die like I am or was it something else?


I think Samsung E-die and Hynix but I don't know which die.
Maybe you need higher PROCODT, I can't say. But you have the settings now, so you can try them, if no luck then no harm done and you have tried.


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> I think Samsung E-die and Hynix but I don't know which die.
> Maybe you need higher PROCODT, I can't say. But you have the settings now, so you can try them, if no luck then no harm done and you have tried.


Thanks anyway though, I am not giving up yet


----------



## os2wiz

I am hoping you can help troubleshoot a problem on my Samsung 960 EVO nvme m.2 drive. Starting about 24 hours ago I noticed 2 things, Multiple reboots and when It finally boots into windows the screen will not stay fixed ti wildly moves around. I had to hit ctrl alt delete just to reboot and do an f11 to one of my ssd drives. The ssd windows 10 drives are all working fine with no issues booting nor inside of windows. I did a chkdsk /f on the nvme drive and it reports nothing abnormal. I know of 2 possibilities : one windows installed a major update just before the instability and perhaps it destabilized the nvme drive. Second possibility is the drive is failing. Any suggestions on how I should proceed on this. The Samsung 960 nvme m.2 drive is a little over 3 months old.


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am hoping you can help troubleshoot a problem on my Samsung 960 EVO nvme m.2 drive. Starting about 24 hours ago I noticed 2 things


I'll try my best.
Quote:


> Multiple reboots and when It finally boots into windows


Can you elaborate on that further? What do you mean by multiple reboots?
Quote:


> the screen will not stay fixed ti wildly moves around.


Again I'm not sure what you mean here, is there a possible typo? What do you mean by "stay fixed" and what does "ti wildy moves around" mean?
Quote:


> I had to hit ctrl alt delete just to reboot and do an f11 to one of my ssd drives.


So you lost all responsiveness from windows? What do you mean by F11 one of your SSD drives? And which drive? The OS Drive or some other drive? Can you elaborate please?
Quote:


> The ssd windows 10 drives are all working fine with no issues booting nor inside of windows.


I'm confused now, you said earlier "Multiple reboots and when It finally boots into windows", that doesn't sound like no issues.
Quote:


> I did a chkdsk /f on the nvme drive and it reports nothing abnormal.


That's a good start.

Quote:


> I know of 2 possibilities : one windows installed a major update just before the instability and perhaps it destabilized the nvme drive.


Highly unlikely, if the NVME drive were corrupted it would have shown in chkdsk /f... If you are concerned about the Windows 10 install, do an sfc /scannow.
Quote:


> Second possibility is the drive is failing. Any suggestions on how I should proceed on this. The Samsung 960 nvme m.2 drive is a little over 3 months old.


NVME Drives don't usually fail after three months of average use, and if the chkdsk didn't return any issues, it's not likely the drive is failing. I would do a Memtest86, try and get at least four passes without errors, then if that passes with flying colors, remove and reinstall your Graphics Card (reseat it), then clean the graphics drivers (driver sweeper or similar) reboot and reinstall the latest drivers (If it's AMD, be sure to reinstall the chipset drivers and power plan after a clean as those are removed with GFX Clean also).

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom2pro*
> 
> I'll try my best.
> Can you elaborate on that further? What do you mean by multiple reboots?
> Again I'm not sure what you mean here, is there a possible typo? What do you mean by "stay fixed" and what does "ti wildy moves around" mean?
> So you lost all responsiveness from windows? What do you mean by F11 one of your SSD drives? And which drive? The OS Drive or some other drive? Can you elaborate please?
> I'm confused now, you said earlier "Multiple reboots and when It finally boots into windows", that doesn't sound like no issues.
> That's a good start.
> Highly unlikely, if the NVME drive were corrupted it would have shown in chkdsk /f... If you are concerned about the Windows 10 install, do an sfc /scannow.
> NVME Drives don't usually fail after three months of average use, and if the chkdsk didn't return any issues, it's not likely the drive is failing. I would do a Memtest86, try and get at least four passes without errors, then if that passes with flying colors, remove and reinstall your Graphics Card (reseat it), then clean the graphics drivers (driver sweeper or similar) reboot and reinstall the latest drivers (If it's AMD, be sure to reinstall the chipset drivers and power plan after a clean as those are removed with GFX Clean also).
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


Actually when I boot into this drive it does not wildly move around. the desktop will pulse or flash every 2 seconds approximately. On another ssd drive I installed the latest version of Samsung Magician v 5.1 and tested the Samsung 960 EVO nvme m.2 drive. It states the drive is in good health, so I guess I can rule out drive failure. I believe the last windows update which was a major update, screwed up system stability. So I can try to do a windows repair the drive or if that fails I will have to do a clean install. I can not due any of the other suggestions you made since the user interface is so unstable it will not allow installing drivers. I will have to detach my other drives when I do the repair/install so that they remain bootable. Then reattach them to the sata cables after I finish the process.


----------



## os2wiz

I found I some restore points which I used to get the windows 10 install on my nvme m.2 drive stable again. I also reverted to bios 1.74 as I am totally unhappy with the 1.81 and 1.82 beta bioses. I am now stable passed Y Cruncher on my memory and do not have to use game boost to allow for cpu multiplier use. I am awaiting RX Vega with anticipation. I believe 90% of the rumors floating around on tech sites to be utter rubbish including the new rumor form a Swedish tech site claiming RX Vega will cost $850. It would have to be significantly faster than a 1080 Ti to be valued that high and that is not AMD's style to fleece the consumer. They are trying to make inroads in market share. They will not succeed to that end with such pricing. So I give that rumor ZERO credibility.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I found I some restore points which I used to get the windows 10 install on my nvme m.2 drive stable again. I also reverted to bios 1.74 as I am totally unhappy with the 1.81 and 1.82 beta bioses. I am now stable passed Y Cruncher on my memory and do not have to use game boost to allow for cpu multiplier use. I am awaiting RX Vega with anticipation. I believe 90% of the rumors floating around on tech sites to be utter rubbish including the new rumor form a Swedish tech site claiming RX Vega will cost $850. It would have to be significantly faster than a 1080 Ti to be valued that high and that is not AMD's style to fleece the consumer. They are trying to make inroads in market share. They will not succeed to that end with such pricing. So I give that rumor ZERO credibility.


Glad to see you have found a solution to the problem.

As for vega, not relevant to this thread. We have one of the best threads that sticks very close to topic and helps a lot of ppl. Lets keep it that way. End of topic.


----------



## HybridClover

So I updated to the 1.82 beta bios. Using this memory F4-3200C14D-32GTZ I still can not get to a stable 3200mhz.

I've tried to setting the SoC to 1.125v with the DRAM voltage to 1.4v.

Timings 14-14-14-14-34 cas latency 2T.

NB LLC was tried at mode 1, 2, 3, 4, 5.

Bank Cycle Time (tRC) Set to 48 clocks.

I don't know what to do from here. The highest speed i can get with reliable stability is 2667mhz.

Is this model of memory just not compatible enough? Or am I doing something completely wrong that I am just over looking?

With Most of the settings above I can hop into a game of PUBG but my PC freezes up and crashes after 5-10 minutes. But I can run RealBench stress test for 15 minutes and nothing weird happens.

Any advise?


----------



## Jossrik

I've got similar memory and have the same troubles. On 1.7/1.74 was able to get to 3066 stable, but the 1.81/1.82 even my processor overclock doesn't seem stable. The only place it's not stable though is when I'm playing Diablo. It'll freeze. Lowered the clocks on my graphics card and CPU, added voltage to the CPU/RAM/NB. To get to 3066 had to "walk it up", but once there I could run for weeks, but Diablo would freeze once every 5 - 6 minutes. The CL on my memory is 15, and at those speeds it doesn't like odd timings. You could loosen timings and see if that helps.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridClover*
> 
> So I updated to the 1.82 beta bios. Using this memory F4-3200C14D-32GTZ I still can not get to a stable 3200mhz.
> 
> I've tried to setting the SoC to 1.125v with the DRAM voltage to 1.4v.
> 
> Timings 14-14-14-14-34 cas latency 2T.
> 
> NB LLC was tried at mode 1, 2, 3, 4, 5.
> 
> Bank Cycle Time (tRC) Set to 48 clocks.
> 
> I don't know what to do from here. The highest speed i can get with reliable stability is 2667mhz.
> 
> Is this model of memory just not compatible enough? Or am I doing something completely wrong that I am just over looking?
> 
> With Most of the settings above I can hop into a game of PUBG but my PC freezes up and crashes after 5-10 minutes. But I can run RealBench stress test for 15 minutes and nothing weird happens.
> 
> Any advise?


Your SOC voltage is way too low that is contributing to your instability. Set it at 1.175 volts.Go into advanced dram settings and set procODT to 53 ohms .Also you should use cldo -vpp voltage setting. Set it at .975 volts or .980 volts. For this setting to burn into bios you MUST after exiting and saving settings, power down computer immediately do not boot to windows after exiting bios. Then do your cold power on. I am sure this will help you achieve stability. It is best to change one value at a time not all at once . What I do is exit bios and then as computer posts enter bios again to change another setting. Sometimes if you change to many values at one time the computer will not post at all and then you have to clear cmos and start all over.


----------



## HybridClover

My VPP Voltage ranges from 1.240v to 3.000v. Im not seeing where i can go lower with that.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridClover*
> 
> My VPP Voltage ranges from 1.240v to 3.000v. Im not seeing where i can go lower with that.


That is because you did not read properly I did not say vpp I said cldo_vpp. Big difference.


----------



## HybridClover

Please excuse my ignorance. I am having having trouble finding the "cldo_vpp" settings in the BIOS.


----------



## HybridClover

Nevermind, I found it. Not sure how I missed it the first time around.

Should I be manually setting the DRAM VPP?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I found I some restore points which I used to get the windows 10 install on my nvme m.2 drive stable again. I also reverted to bios 1.74 as I am totally unhappy with the 1.81 and 1.82 beta bioses. I am now stable passed Y Cruncher on my memory and do not have to use game boost to allow for cpu multiplier use. I am awaiting RX Vega with anticipation. I believe 90% of the rumors floating around on tech sites to be utter rubbish including the new rumor form a Swedish tech site claiming RX Vega will cost $850. It would have to be significantly faster than a 1080 Ti to be valued that high and that is not AMD's style to fleece the consumer. They are trying to make inroads in market share. They will not succeed to that end with such pricing. So I give that rumor ZERO credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you have found a solution to the problem.
> 
> As for vega, not relevant to this thread. We have one of the best threads that sticks very close to topic and helps a lot of ppl. Lets keep it that way. End of topic.
Click to expand...



i for one prefer off topic chat.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> i for one prefer off topic chat.


And normally i do too, but that particular topic is a mess on this site. Last thing i want is notifications of ppl arguing. This is like the one thread not full of hate lol. Granted we seem to have a sensible group of people.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> i for one prefer off topic chat.


Since my post was not mainly about Vega I don't appreciate over regulating. It makes things too rigid. Some minimal digression from the topic thread makes things a little more interesting and HUMAN.

Mega while the main issue with that NVMMe drive is solved I still have 2 issues that bug me. It reboots every so often and I believe it may be due to throttling . Those m.2 NVME drives are extremely sensitive to heat. I do have good airflow in the case and a couple of spot fans blowing over the memory and vrms. But as you know the m.2 slot lies right under the graphics card when you used the pciE x16 slot. So it is near impossible to increase flow under there since the graphics card tends to obstruct it. It was a bad choice by MSI in their placement of the slot considering the heat problems that these nvme drive are known to have. The thing is when I look at the sensor report on hwinfo64 I never see the drive temp above the high 48 celcius. I am at a loss. This reboot issue does not occur on my sata ssd windows drives.


----------



## cssorkinman

SS of about 7 hours worth of my daily mix of gaming/browsing ( BF1 , CSS, etc)


4175 mhz @ 1.5 V under load - VRM temps in the 30's ......


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Since my post was not mainly about Vega I don't appreciate over regulating. It makes things to rigid. Some minimal digression from the topic thread makes things a little more interesting and HUMAN.
> 
> Mega while the main issue with that NVMMe drive is solved I still have 2 issues that bug me. It reboots every so often and I believe it may be due to throttling . Those m.2 NVME drives are extremely snesitive too heat. I do have good airflow in the case and a couple of spot fans blowing over the memory and vrms. But as you know the m.2 slot lies right under the graphics card when you used the pciE x16 slot. So it is near impossible to increase flow under there since the graphics card tends to obstruct it. It was a bad choice by MSI in their placement of the slot considering the heat problems that these nvme drive are know to have. The thing is when I look at the sensor report on hwinfo64 I neve see the drive temp above the high 40's celcius. I am at a loss. This reboot issue does not occur on my sata ssd windows drives.


I addressed the other part seperate. Wasnt trying to be a nazi or anything. Its not personal. Do as you please


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> I addressed the other part seperate. Wasnt trying to be a nazi or anything. Its not personal. Do as you please[/quote
> 
> No harm done. I was bounced off Tom"s Hardware for complaining about over-regulating and an anti-AMD troll named Juanrga.
> They are very much like Nazis over there. I can almost hear their jack boots clicking as they goose step.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> SS of about 7 hours worth of my daily mix of gaming/browsing ( BF1 , CSS, etc)
> 
> 
> 4175 mhz @ 1.5 V under load - VRM temps in the 30's ......


Nice work old bean.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> I addressed the other part seperate. Wasnt trying to be a nazi or anything. Its not personal. Do as you please[/quote
> 
> No harm done. I was bounced off Tom"s Hardware for complaining about over-regulating and an anti-AMD troll named Juanrga.
> They are very much like Nazis over there. I can almost hear their jack boots clicking as they goose step.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya i just didnt want ppl getting into heated GPU debates as seems to happen. Especially as the vega topic seems to be going lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> SS of about 7 hours worth of my daily mix of gaming/browsing ( BF1 , CSS, etc)
> 
> 
> 4175 mhz @ 1.5 V under load - VRM temps in the 30's ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work old bean.
Click to expand...

Thanks, don't think I could be much happier with it thus far


----------



## Ramad

@os2wiz
You asked me for this a few weeks back, here you have it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24890#post_26256114


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

So I have been playing around with the 1.82 BIOS and my Corsair CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 (Hynix) memory. I finally have it running at 3200 stable with my 1700x CPU at 3.8Ghz. I am on air cooling so I don't really want to push my CPU further with the SOC bumps needed to reach 3200. I know people are having varying results with memory, and I sure as hell did. So here's all of my BIOS settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Banedox

So is this a good board to buy or are their lots of issues, the newegg reviews are not as good as I would like to buy one for...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> So is this a good board to buy or are their lots of issues, the newegg reviews are not as good as I would like to buy one for...


My experience has been nearly flawless. I did a little research before buying my ram and made a small leap of faith - it ended up paying off.

If you want to tinker with bclk adjustments - this isn't the board for you as it lacks that ability.

If you want to fold or boinc endlessly at high clocks, the Tiachi probably has an advantage in it's VRM design.

Can't beat Titanium's heatsink for am4 - just add a little airflow and it will be cool beyond what AMD considers "safe" v-core - even on the 8 core.

I really like mine - time will tell if it holds up to what I'm doing with it , but so far I see no cause for concern.

My nephew has the giga K7 board, looks great and hasn't had any major issues but there have been many nagging problems -usb disconnects to blue screens as well as the all too common ram issues.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> So is this a good board to buy or are their lots of issues, the newegg reviews are not as good as I would like to buy one for...


As said above my experience has been trouble free since day 1. Just be careful when updating the bios. Always reference here to see whats good and what isn't. I never left a review on newegg... Probably should. Board has effective cooling and overclocks quite well. I would buy this board again if that helps.


----------



## Rashkae

Has anyone tested G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 3200 (PC4 25600) F4-3200C14D-32GTZR on the new BIOSes?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rashkae*
> 
> Has anyone tested G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 3200 (PC4 25600) F4-3200C14D-32GTZR on the new BIOSes?


Yes I have. It is impossible to get it running at 3200mhz stable. I was able to get stability at 3066mhz with timings of 14-15-15-15-40 CR T2.

I am selling that set after using it for a month for $320. I l also tried a 16GB kit of G.Skill rated at 4266mhz but was not even able to get it fully stable at 3200mhz. It would reboot a lot on its own. I had it almost stable at 3066mhz at 14-14-14-40 CR T2. I bought a FlareX 16GB kit at 3200mhz for a second time. I thought I had it stable at 3200mhz as it passed Y Cruncher and a short run of Prime95 for extensive memory stressing. But the reboots were still occurring. A soon as I went to 3066mhz at 14-14-14-40 T1 with tRC 78 it is now rock solid with no reboots either on my nvme m.2 drive or my ssd's. Of course I also applied some extra voltage for the dram, SOC, PROCodt, and CLDO vpp.Stability has its virtues. Every time I am rock stable even at a slightly lower speed like 3066mhz, my cinebench 15 scores for open GL jumps up.


----------



## Rashkae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Yes I have. It is impossible to get it running at 3200mhz stable. I was able to get stability at 3066mhz with timings of 14-15-15-15-40 CR T2.
> 
> I am selling that set after using it for a month for $320. I l also tried a 16GB kit of G.Skill rated at 4266mhz but was not even able to get it fully stable at 3200mhz. It would reboot a lot on its own. I had it almost stable at 3066mhz at 14-14-14-40 CR T2. I bought a FlareX 16GB kit at 3200mhz for a second time. I thought I had it stable at 3200mhz as it passed Y Cruncher and a short run of Prime95 for extensive memory stressing. But the reboots were still occurring. A soon as I went to 3066mhz at 14-14-14-40 T1 with tRC 78 it is now rock solid with no reboots either on my nvme m.2 drive or my ssd's. Of course I also applied some extra voltage for the dram, SOC, PROCodt, and CLDO vpp.Stability has its virtues. Every time I am rock stable even at a slightly lower speed like 3066mhz, my cinebench 15 scores for open GL jumps up.


Thanks for the reply! So long as I can get it stable at around 3000 I'll be happy.


----------



## Jossrik

1.83 Beta Up.

I'm back up to [email protected]

Memory is what it is though. Still have to play with it though.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> 1.83 Beta Up.
> 
> I'm back up to [email protected]
> 
> Memory is what it is though. Still have to play with it though.


Any notable changes?


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Any notable changes?


As far as I can tell, they updated the "2" to a "3", and changed the date. I'm sure there's new stuff under the hood, but all our options seem the same as last time. So far seems more stable, but haven't played yet, so we'll see... Waiting on the people who had issues with 1.82 to see if they've gotten that under control now.


----------



## st3roids1

seems msi titanium hasnt got the issues other motherboards had with bios or faulty parts.

i wanna upgrade my motherboard and Id wanna know hows the sound , i hear is average compare to asus or asrock but then again i dont really trust reviewers anymore nowdays (seems they on payroll either of intel or amd)


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

I have no complaints about the sound. No obvious clicks or distortion. From the reviews I have seen, the Titanium and other better boards with PCB audio isolation layers are all more than good enough for >99% of PC gamers. The nitpicks you read are the sort of nitpicks you would have read about high-end audio 10 years ago...


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

New BETA BIOS released:

Version 1.83
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-Z98LONNR0hRnZYaEhwVlBzY3M

(have not applied yet. No idea what the differences are yet)


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

OK, reset my BIOS to defaults and flashed 1.83

After reboot, I selected the AMP 3200 profile (I have 2x8GB CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 Hynix 3200 C15). Rebooted, came up immediately at 3200 (no retraining).

Rebooted, went into BIOS and set CPU to 3.8Ghz (R1700x) and rebooted. Everything else on AUTO.

System booted right up. RanPrime 95 without issue.

This is the first BIOS release that has allowed me to run at 3.8GHz and [email protected] with AUTO settings and zero issues. I'll do some playing with pushing CPU and memory further later, but wanted to give a quick update.

Not sure what they changed since 1.82, but the voltages and temps are lower than I have ever managed before (this with everything on AUTO)

Cinebench score of 1664 (I don't shutdown all processes when I run that one). If I can tighten memory timings a tad that should improve, but still very respectable.


----------



## Mega Man

what people are not getting is that just because you can boot with everything on auto, does not make it a better bios, it makes it more convent

performance keeps going down


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what people are not getting is that just because you can boot with everything on auto, does not make it a better bios, it makes it more convent
> 
> performance keeps going down


That's the disappointing thing. There are wins and losses with the bios updates.


----------



## Mega Man

Nah, it's all boards. It's just the agesa and it is really growing pains


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what people are not getting is that just because you can boot with everything on auto, does not make it a better bios, it makes it more convent
> 
> performance keeps going down


I have seen that decreased performance phenomena also. I really should have gone back to bios 1.5 or even 1.4 and tried my various memory on those old bioses. I might have had better success with stability and better performance. I am currently at 3033mhz on my recently acquired FlareX 3200mhz memory. My ddr4 4266 with CL19 b-die was unable to achieve 3200mhz with stability either. My other 32 GB dual rank B-die was fully stable at only 2933mhz. I believe my cinebench scores are slightly lower than on previous bioses a month or 2 back.It is a bit frustrating . I am on bios 1.83 which is in a way worse than the other 3 past bioses. What I mean is that now game boost will no longer allow me to adjust memory multiplier. Yes the game boost now starts at 3.8 GHZ instead of 4.0 GHZ which is good and next increment is 3.85 GHZ. But I used to be able to set multiplier at 3.875 before 1.83 beta bios. Now it is a no go.System will not post. I have not been able to overclock since 1.7 official bios without using gameboost in conjunction with cpu multiplier in order to post...So Now I am at 3.9 GHZ which is a bit above my comfort level with voltages. Though I am stable on cpu overclock at slightly lower voltage than previously at 3.9 GHZ.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what people are not getting is that just because you can boot with everything on auto, does not make it a better bios, it makes it more convent
> 
> performance keeps going down


Meh.

Performance drops are statistical more than real world. Getting higher memory clocks stable more than makes up for it in real world usage for those of us who couldn't hit 3200 before. What still grinds my gears is I can be totally stable, pass all stress tests, run fine for days, and then one morning my machine will still decide - nope, this morning I Won't boot with [email protected], I'll just drop to 2133...or on the weird occasion, drop the CPU down as well. Sometimes a reboot solves it, sometimes it feels like it takes a few random changes. Once it boots full speed again, all is dandy until it randomly decides it isn't. AMD's memory training algorithm needs some serious work...


----------



## Mega Man

Yea... um no.

It not only does not make up for it but real worlds proves it.

But that's ok.

Please keep drinking the koolaide "you have the satisfaction of hitting the number in your head you wanted (3200)"

You got there by less performance, but who cares about that


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Talk is cheap...Show me how your poor little system is suddenly struggling to do what it did with any prior BIOS.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Talk is cheap...Show me how your poor little system is suddenly struggling to do what it did with any prior BIOS.


On my particular rig the superpi scores were much better on bios 1.1 than they are now on 1.72.

( using same cpu clocks and AXMP ram settings) Close to 40 seconds on 32M and around 1.5 seconds on 1M.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Mega Man claim "real world" impact. A synthetic benchmark doesn't indicate any real world impact.

My Cinebench scores are a little lower (at a given setting), but I am getting consistently better FPS in the primary games I play (they are GPU bound, but I can feed the GPU better with the higher mem clocks and faster infinity fabric speed that brings slightly improved cache performance). Memory timings look a little looser than what I had been using before. Oddly, I cannot manually set those and get them to work now.

It feels to me like *this* is where we should have been at launch. Not at all saying this is ideal, but they (AMD? MB vendors?) seem to be just getting a feel for tuning the architecture now - compatibility is *decent* (for memory), performance isn't peak but it's MUCH better than at launch (overall, not specific to any single MB).


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Mega Man claim "real world" impact. A synthetic benchmark doesn't indicate any real world impact.
> 
> My Cinebench scores are a little lower (at a given setting), but I am getting consistently better FPS in the primary games I play (they are GPU bound, but I can feed the GPU better with the higher mem clocks and faster infinity fabric speed that brings slightly improved cache performance). Memory timings look a little looser than what I had been using before. Oddly, I cannot manually set those and get them to work now.
> 
> It feels to me like *this* is where we should have been at launch. Not at all saying this is ideal, but they (AMD? MB vendors?) seem to be just getting a feel for tuning the architecture now - compatibility is *decent* (for memory), performance isn't peak but it's MUCH better than at launch (overall, not specific to any single MB).


The whole platform is a bit bonkers in trying to test etc. BIos, OS , and hardware all seem to have a way of throwing a monkey wrench into establishing a performance trend.

So few absolutes I'm really hesitant to offer any bit of advice to be honest.

So far, other than the slow boot time with bios 1.1 and the original microcode were probably as good as I have seen it perform. But I had nearly an Ideal set of ram which took the AXMP settings from day 1. I think they've eased up on things a bit to allow other kits to run 3200 mhz and take advantage of the added IF speed. Which provides me no real benefit because I'm now bumping into the limits of the IMC.

Im beginning to thing I need to revert back to 1.1 , capture as many of the tertiary timings etc as I can and then apply them to an OC using the latest bios. Hopefully the new microcode will play nice with them.

Just my suppositions based on what I've experienced.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The whole platform is a bit bonkers in trying to test etc. BIos, OS , and hardware all seem to have a way of throwing a monkey wrench into establishing a performance trend.
> 
> So few absolutes I'm really hesitant to offer any bit of advice to be honest.
> 
> So far, other than the slow boot time with bios 1.1 and the original microcode were probably as good as I have seen it perform. But I had nearly an Ideal set of ram which took the AXMP settings from day 1. I think they've eased up on things a bit to allow other kits to run 3200 mhz and take advantage of the added IF speed. Which provides me no real benefit because I'm now bumping into the limits of the IMC.
> 
> Im beginning to thing I need to revert back to 1.1 , capture as many of the tertiary timings etc as I can and then apply them to an OC using the latest bios. Hopefully the new microcode will play nice with them.
> 
> Just my suppositions based on what I've experienced.


I would be interested in seeing the results or even just seeing what has changed. I also had ram that was very happy on 1.1 but i do enjoy the even faster boot times of the newer bios. Which seems to be the only gain i have seen.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Talk is cheap...Show me how your poor little system is suddenly struggling to do what it did with any prior BIOS.


You're right. Your talk is cheap. Proof for me is easy go read chews posts in the ryzen thread. *since the beginning* (yay i don't even have to do work) but you have nothing but talk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Mega Man claim "real world" impact. A synthetic benchmark doesn't indicate any real world impact.
> 
> My Cinebench scores are a little lower (at a given setting), but I am getting consistently better FPS in the primary games I play (they are GPU bound, but I can feed the GPU better with the higher mem clocks and faster infinity fabric speed that brings slightly improved cache performance). Memory timings look a little looser than what I had been using before. Oddly, I cannot manually set those and get them to work now.
> 
> It feels to me like *this* is where we should have been at launch. Not at all saying this is ideal, but they (AMD? MB vendors?) seem to be just getting a feel for tuning the architecture now - compatibility is *decent* (for memory), performance isn't peak but it's MUCH better than at launch (overall, not specific to any single MB).


Right. *Gpu bound*. You "need" the cpu to feed faster..... more koolaide. Gpu bound means you need more optimizations on the gpu and the cpu is sitting *idle*. you know like... idk drivers. (Did you even think before posting?) I don't even need to prove this, you did in *your* statement

I got news for you synthetics show real world.

And no less does not equal more, nor more less....


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You're right. Your talk is cheap. Proof for me is easy go read chews posts in the ryzen thread. *since the beginning* (yay i don't even have to do work) but you have nothing but talk.
> Right. *Gpu bound*. You "need" the cpu to feed faster..... more koolaide. Gpu bound means you need more optimizations on the gpu and the cpu is sitting *idle*. you know like... idk drivers. (Did you even think before posting?) I don't even need to prove this, you did in *your* statement
> 
> I got news for you synthetics show real world.
> 
> And no less does not equal more, nor more less....


i am sure your not as dumb as this makes you seem.

GPU Bound, yes and the CPU still matters. Why? IMC. Yes, MEMORY SPEED is directly impacted by the IMC on Ryzen and that has a direct impact on GPU bound games.

I didn't realize Chew was running a Titanium? Or you mean ALL system updates on all boards are worse meaning the AGESA code is the complete reason and all performance is worse now?

Really?






Looks like Ryzen performance has gone to ****... /s


----------



## Mega Man

I love YouTube. Thanks, not even worth my time.

The end of this, lower ram speeds on older bios was equal to the higher ram speeds on newer. And the difference in fabric between the made the infinity fabric speeds not a factor.

And yes, if you read the thread, it is agesa


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

I stated as much that perf at a given setting seems a little lower, BUT even given that I still get better real world performance in several games. The reason I mention game is at this time there's nothing else I do regularly that really stresses my system.

If you weren't running benchmarks, there's no way in hell you would notice the difference. Even in the games I see improvements in, it's *mostly* statistical howver I do notice fewer "hiccups" where there's a brief drop in rates.

The thread is *153* pages and growing. I have read much of it, but I am not about to go back and look for every posting I missed.

As for Youtube, it's a fallacy of arguing to make the type of offhanded dismissal. Regardless, what I posted was only a single reference example. Just Google "ryzen revisted" and you will find many videos and posts showing the *overall* performance gains.

Lastly, nobody is stopping you from using an older BIOS. If it isn't broke, don't fix it. I update because I still have memory issues. I am pretty sure version 1.0.0.4 fixed the microcode issue causing reboots. So stick with that (although I think you still have the sleep bug). Nobody is *forcing* you to use newer BIOS versions.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I stated as much that perf at a given setting seems a little lower, BUT even given that I still get better real world performance in several games. The reason I mention game is at this time there's nothing else I do regularly that really stresses my system.
> 
> If you weren't running benchmarks, there's no way in hell you would notice the difference. Even in the games I see improvements in, it's *mostly* statistical howver I do notice fewer "hiccups" where there's a brief drop in rates.
> 
> The thread is *153* pages and growing. I have read much of it, but I am not about to go back and look for every posting I missed.
> 
> As for Youtube, it's a fallacy of arguing to make the type of offhanded dismissal. Regardless, what I posted was only a single reference example. Just Google "ryzen revisted" and you will find many videos and posts showing the *overall* performance gains.
> 
> Lastly, nobody is stopping you from using an older BIOS. If it isn't broke, don't fix it. I update because I still have memory issues. I am pretty sure version 1.0.0.4 fixed the microcode issue causing reboots. So stick with that (although I think you still have the sleep bug). Nobody is *forcing* you to use newer BIOS versions.


First. Not seeing a difference is not the same as not having a difference.

Second your drivers explain alot more (including windows optimizations)

I dont know which thread you mean. Because the ryzen thread is far more pages. (Even with using 100 posts per page.) However you can just search...

YouTube has ( using rose coloured glasses) 90% idiots. Again, I am being very nice with that number.

I never said to or not to use bios, I just pointed out our performance is degrading with each update. You seem to have an issue with that statement while using circumstantial evidence without proper testing, stating I look stupid, then when called out back pedaling, first you had better performance on gpu bound games now it's "you couldn't tell the difference without benchmarks"

you can do tests using same os and drivers with different bios to verify...


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

I have issues when people speak in absolutes.

You say unequivocally that performance is worse. My results for the one thing I do that actually stresses my system says otherwise. Benchmark scores may not be as high, but I could generally give a rats ass. There's nothing I currently due that is CPU-bound. Memory (IMC and IF) for *me* has improved. Your loss, my gain. Feel free to complain, just don't speak for everyone else.

As for YouTube, I agree most of those guys are idiots and I am sure you have already read at least one rant of mine regarding how those gaming benchmarks are mostly crap. That said, if they use the same technique from test to test you can still use them to see a trend.

Agreed that drivers and OS tweak have made a difference. But I watch GPU utilization and can see a difference there. It's the only reason I was looking at memory perf because I could see the GPU being under-utilized. I couldn't keep it fed consistently before (GPU wasn't consistently at 97-99%), now it's consistently at 98-99%. The higher memory speed appears to be making the difference. Drivers wouldn't have a significant impact on the GPU utilization.

Some of the AGESA perf impact could very also be related to the microcode updates required to fix bugs in the initial silicon, but I am sure much/most relates to all of the changes for memory compatibility. As I also said earlier, it can be maddening that sub-timings that work in a earlier BIOS may fail to boot at all now. The lack of ANY insight into what changes are being made in these BIOS releases is irritating at the least, and maddening at the worse. How are we supposed to know whether we *should* try the update without knowing what it's supposed to fix?


----------



## Mega Man

Blind happiness, and acceptance


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Yep...blind....(wait. WHO is the blind one?)

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_agesa_1006_performance_update_review,8.html

https://ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=4091

https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/amd_agesa_update_1_0_0_6_-_do_bios_updates_matter/7

https://www.eteknix.com/amd-reveals-agesa-1-0-0-6-ryzen-performance-gains/

But sure...performance in dropping..?


----------



## Mega Man

ok, ill bite and pick this completely apart
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Yep...blind....(wait. WHO is the blind one?)


ok, so you are one of those people. you know, the kind that has to 1)insult, 2) obfuscate 3) [can be combined with 2] rely on ambiguity and short memory. you can not carry on a fluid conversation but you have to attempt ( and fail ) to go " i got you ! "

you said
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have issues when people speak in absolutes.
> it was literally the last sentence of your post
> You say unequivocally that performance is worse. My results for the one thing I do that actually stresses my system says otherwise. Benchmark scores may not be as high, but I could generally give a rats ass. There's nothing I currently due that is CPU-bound. Memory (IMC and IF) for *me* has improved. Your loss, my gain. Feel free to complain, just don't speak for everyone else.
> 
> As for YouTube, I agree most of those guys are idiots and I am sure you have already read at least one rant of mine regarding how those gaming benchmarks are mostly crap. That said, if they use the same technique from test to test you can still use them to see a trend.
> 
> Agreed that drivers and OS tweak have made a difference. But I watch GPU utilization and can see a difference there. It's the only reason I was looking at memory perf because I could see the GPU being under-utilized. I couldn't keep it fed consistently before (GPU wasn't consistently at 97-99%), now it's consistently at 98-99%. The higher memory speed appears to be making the difference. Drivers wouldn't have a significant impact on the GPU utilization.
> 
> Some of the AGESA perf impact could very also be related to the microcode updates required to fix bugs in the initial silicon, but I am sure much/most relates to all of the changes for memory compatibility. As I also said earlier, it can be maddening that sub-timings that work in a earlier BIOS may fail to boot at all now. The lack of ANY insight into what changes are being made in these BIOS releases is irritating at the least, and maddening at the worse.
> 
> 
> How are we supposed to know whether we *should* try the update without knowing what it's supposed to fix?


to which i responded with
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Blind happiness, and acceptance


after which you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Yep...blind....(wait. WHO is the blind one?)


attempting to insult ( and insinuate ) me however you only implicate yourself, once you read the entire conversation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> 1 http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_agesa_1006_performance_update_review,8.html
> 
> 2 https://ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=4091
> 
> 3 https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/amd_agesa_update_1_0_0_6_-_do_bios_updates_matter/7
> 
> 4 https://www.eteknix.com/amd-reveals-agesa-1-0-0-6-ryzen-performance-gains/
> 
> But sure...performance in dropping..?


all of these, that i can tell over a quick glance ( if i missed anything please feel free to point it out, as i am not wasting my time reading these cherry picked reviews in full but rather perusing them as needed )

link 1 great you again prove my point. you were just talking about being GPU BOUND


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I have issues when people speak in absolutes.
> 
> You say unequivocally that performance is worse. My results for the one thing I do that actually stresses my system says otherwise. Benchmark scores may not be as high, but I could generally give a rats ass. There's nothing I currently due that is CPU-bound. Memory (IMC and IF) for *me* has improved. Your loss, my gain. Feel free to complain, just don't speak for everyone else.
> 
> As for YouTube, I agree most of those guys are idiots and I am sure you have already read at least one rant of mine regarding how those gaming benchmarks are mostly crap. That said, if they use the same technique from test to test you can still use them to see a trend.
> 
> Agreed that drivers and OS tweak have made a difference. But I watch GPU utilization and can see a difference there. It's the only reason I was looking at memory perf because I could see the GPU being under-utilized. I couldn't keep it fed consistently before (GPU wasn't consistently at 97-99%), now it's consistently at 98-99%. The higher memory speed appears to be making the difference. Drivers wouldn't have a significant impact on the GPU utilization.
> 
> Some of the AGESA perf impact could very also be related to the microcode updates required to fix bugs in the initial silicon, but I am sure much/most relates to all of the changes for memory compatibility. As I also said earlier, it can be maddening that sub-timings that work in a earlier BIOS may fail to boot at all now. The lack of ANY insight into what changes are being made in these BIOS releases is irritating at the least, and maddening at the worse. How are we supposed to know whether we *should* try the update without knowing what it's supposed to fix?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Blind happiness, and acceptance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Mega Man claim "real world" impact. A synthetic benchmark doesn't indicate any real world impact.
> 
> My Cinebench scores are a little lower (at a given setting), but I am getting consistently better FPS in the primary games I play (they are GPU bound, but I can feed the GPU better with the higher mem clocks and faster infinity fabric speed that brings slightly improved cache performance). Memory timings look a little looser than what I had been using before. Oddly, I cannot manually set those and get them to work now.
> 
> It feels to me like *this* is where we should have been at launch. Not at all saying this is ideal, but they (AMD? MB vendors?) seem to be just getting a feel for tuning the architecture now - compatibility is *decent* (for memory), performance isn't peak but it's MUCH better than at launch (overall, not specific to any single MB).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Talk is cheap...Show me how your poor little system is suddenly struggling to do what it did with any prior BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Your talk is cheap. Proof for me is easy go read chews posts in the ryzen thread. *since the beginning* (yay i don't even have to do work) but you have nothing but talk.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Mega Man claim "real world" impact. A synthetic benchmark doesn't indicate any real world impact.
> 
> My Cinebench scores are a little lower (at a given setting), but I am getting consistently better FPS in the primary games I play (they are GPU bound, but I can feed the GPU better with the higher mem clocks and faster infinity fabric speed that brings slightly improved cache performance). Memory timings look a little looser than what I had been using before. Oddly, I cannot manually set those and get them to work now.
> 
> It feels to me like *this* is where we should have been at launch. Not at all saying this is ideal, but they (AMD? MB vendors?) seem to be just getting a feel for tuning the architecture now - compatibility is *decent* (for memory), performance isn't peak but it's MUCH better than at launch (overall, not specific to any single MB).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. *Gpu bound*. You "need" the cpu to feed faster..... more koolaide. Gpu bound means you need more optimizations on the gpu and the cpu is sitting *idle*. you know like... idk drivers. (Did you even think before posting?) I don't even need to prove this, you did in *your* statement
> 
> I got news for you synthetics show real world.
> 
> And no less does not equal more, nor more less....
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You're right. Your talk is cheap. Proof for me is easy go read chews posts in the ryzen thread. *since the beginning* (yay i don't even have to do work) but you have nothing but talk.
> Right. *Gpu bound*. You "need" the cpu to feed faster..... more koolaide. Gpu bound means you need more optimizations on the gpu and the cpu is sitting *idle*. you know like... idk drivers. (Did you even think before posting?) I don't even need to prove this, you did in *your* statement
> 
> I got news for you synthetics show real world.
> 
> And no less does not equal more, nor more less....
> 
> 
> 
> i am sure your not as dumb as this makes you seem.
> 
> GPU Bound, yes and the CPU still matters. Why? IMC. Yes, MEMORY SPEED is directly impacted by the IMC on Ryzen and that has a direct impact on GPU bound games.
> 
> I didn't realize Chew was running a Titanium? Or you mean ALL system updates on all boards are worse meaning the AGESA code is the complete reason and all performance is worse now?
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Ryzen performance has gone to ****... /s
Click to expand...




which you show in #1 link by running a ( relatively ) low res low setting ( IE lower then the same settings at a higher res - speaking of load on gpu ) however the non CPU bound games ( higher res ) show no ( including margin of error ) gains. so again which are you, gpu bound or cpu bound ?

link 2
these were edited but not changed in content that i can see- feel free to ref the original link -
Quote:


> AGESA 1.0.0.6 Update tested - DDR4-3200 easy
> ...
> Back then memory compatibility was the least of the problems the platform hat do deal with. Even getting the thing to post was already a challenge of its own not to say changing values in the BIOS.
> ...
> Conclusion
> 
> Seeing that AMD, as well as the motherboard vendors, are working hard on improving memory compatibility as well as performance, even after the launch of a product, is certainly a great thing to witness
> ...


he again is not talking about same speed performance old vs new but rather ease of install and changing the settings .... so yes i agree{?} that performance goes up with higher ram speeds ?

link 3 he claims memory latency goes down in the conclusion. then proves himself wrong... https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/amd_agesa_update_1_0_0_6_-_do_bios_updates_matter/2

you can clearly see on the graph on the above page, that the latency is 0.4sec less. well within margin of error.... so.... yay ? he is however using memory that has never been "liked" by ryzen and of course there have been optimizations to the timings - also now we can acctually access most of them, now if you were to test same timings new bios vs old bios, you would see a difference

yay you posted another obfuscation piece ( apples vs bananas, as i obviously intended at same settings otherwise you could not make a clear distinction. )

link 4 yet another yay? you get more fps with different ram settings ? not quite sure why you keep bring up different ram settings.

ALL ELSE BEING THE SAME the old bios were better for performance. if we had access to these settings, which we should of, at launch we would of been much more happy.

anything else you want to show, did i miss anything ?

chew has already shown, that even with these new settings, the memory performance in older bios was better


----------



## cssorkinman

It's a little confusing and from my perspective this is why:

Original bios with best ram = as good or better performance than current beta bios depending on app.
If you can get a superpi 32 M time lower than this https://d1ebmxcfh8bf9c.cloudfront.net/u40131/image_id_1805738.png

with the titanium on bios 1.72 + , I'd like to see how you managed it, I can't come close with the new bios versions

Original bios with ram less well suited for Ryzen = slower than latest bios which allows it and I.F. to operate at frequencies it couldn't touch before.

With ram and infinity fabric being boosted, you can see these types of performance gains, however if you had well matched ram at launch and were at 3200 mhz, the bios updates did little for you.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

If you don't like insults, stop hurling them at others. You accused me of "drinking the kool-aid" and then being "blind".

Those links were GENERAL REPRESENTATIONS of what OTHERS ARE SEEING.

You provide your opinion - an anecdote. I provided mine. Another anecdote. What I did was provide more. Your extremely over-simplified statement that performance is worse is wrong. Your claim that everything else being the same, performance now is worse is also flat wrong.

The ONLY correct statement is that those who *initially* were able to achieve OVERCLOCKED data rates with their memory *beyond 2800* are no better off now and some/most may be a little worse off. Those who could not achieve that initially (a significant MAJORITY based on early postings) are now seeing better performance.

And once again, nobody is holding a gun to your head forcing you to use the newer BIOS. You can go back. Those who couldn't get the higher memory clocks before have no viable alternative options.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's a little confusing and from my perspective this is why:
> 
> Original bios with best ram = as good or better performance than current beta bios depending on app.
> If you can get a superpi 32 M time lower than this https://d1ebmxcfh8bf9c.cloudfront.net/u40131/image_id_1805738.png
> 
> with the titanium on bios 1.72 + , I'd like to see how you managed it, I can't come close with the new bios versions
> 
> Original bios with ram less well suited for Ryzen = slower than latest bios which allows it and I.F. to operate at frequencies it couldn't touch before.
> 
> With ram and infinity fabric being boosted, you can see these types of performance gains, however if you had well matched ram at launch and were at 3200 mhz, the bios updates did little for you.


Yes that is in sync with my observations. Now with beta 1.83 I can no longer use cpu muliplier, only Game Boost. Before I could use game boost and then finagle the cpu multiplier to my desired clock speed. Have you seen this same effect? I remember you cluing me into the Game Boost work around since bios 1.70 for multiplier use causing no post.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

I use the multiplier just fine. Does it not work at all for you? That seems odd, but I have already mentioned odd behaviors (OK, annoying...) of this CPU with regards to overclocking...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I use the multiplier just fine. Does it not work at all for you? That seems odd, but I have already mentioned odd behaviors (OK, annoying...) of this CPU with regards to overclocking...


1.72 will latch onto the stock multiplier until you enable game boost , once you enable it, boot into windows, restart , disable game boost and you should be able to set any multi you want. Just a nuisance.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> If you don't like insults, stop hurling them at others. You accused me of "drinking the kool-aid" and then being "blind".
> 
> Those links were GENERAL REPRESENTATIONS of what OTHERS ARE SEEING.
> 
> You provide your opinion - an anecdote. I provided mine. Another anecdote. What I did was provide more. Your extremely over-simplified statement that performance is worse is wrong. Your claim that everything else being the same, performance now is worse is also flat wrong.
> 
> The ONLY correct statement is that those who *initially* were able to achieve OVERCLOCKED data rates with their memory *beyond 2800* are no better off now and some/most may be a little worse off. Those who could not achieve that initially (a significant MAJORITY based on early postings) are now seeing better performance.
> 
> And once again, nobody is holding a gun to your head forcing you to use the newer BIOS. You can go back. Those who couldn't get the higher memory clocks before have no viable alternative options.


incorrect.

i am fixing misinformation, like general representations. they are not. let alone backing up what you are claiming. again they are not.

i have shown my proof. you were ( my paraphrase of your words ) too lazy to sift through that many posts ill do it for you

http://www.overclock.net/newsearch/?search=&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=chew%2A&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread%5B0%5D=1624139&advanced=1

enjoy.

you provided no proof.

let me recap. " in my *gpu bound* games it helped " (* again paraphrasing )

in your links.

link 1 being your best. they even state SOFTWARE PATCHES helped the most.... ....








link2 better memory compatibility
link3 " lower latency" by 0.4NS
link4 higher ram = more fps

i have yet to insult you. i have pointed out facts. your facts. your falsehoods. you did not like it. i then turned them around on you and used them against you by using the FACTS, which you dont like.

in the vish thread we had to combat this for these same reasons, new people would assume what 1, misinformed or straight up lair stated and we had to clean up house. it taught us to get in front of it, just like now.

i dont care which bios you use.

i had 3200 with _hynix_ since near release i have not had any issues. it was franky easy and imo not luck based but skill and patience the newer bios are more point and click. less skill based .


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Wait...4 links showing:
Quote:


> link 1 being your best. they even state SOFTWARE PATCHES helped the most.... .... rolleyes.gif
> link2 better memory compatibility
> link3 " lower latency" by 0.4NS
> link4 higher ram = more fps


So first links shows better FPS. Now, what you FAILED to see is that the graph shows how, all things otherwise being equal, higher RAM speed yields better FPS. The newer AGESA code allows me a higher memory speed and THAT is what is giving me better results. I stated as much - those of us who could get higher memory clock before are GETTING BETTER PERFORMANCE now.

Link 2 better memory compatibility - YES! That allows us to get MORE SPEED out of our memory.

Link 4 - Uhm, lower is still lower, yes? That means *faster*, no? I agree it isn't significant, but it *is* another data point.

And link 4 DIRECTLY links it all together, my point that those of us who now are getting better ram speed would expect to see better performance.

What is annoying is I know you get this. I don't know why you choose to intentionally slant it to meet your claim. Again, I never said anything about *everyone* unlike your general claim of performance absolutely being worse.

The memory I purchased was supposed to be Samsung. I bought some Corsair 3200 LED DIMMS. Read reviews, did research...turned out Corsair made different versions of the exact same part with different IC's and I didn't realize this until it was too late to do anything about it. Annoying, but such is life. So I am in the LARGE group of people who have to scratch and claw to get close to rated memory speeds and for which these BIOS updates make a noticeable improvement.

Also, when you make a brief reply such as "Blind faith..." without context it is easy to misunderstand the intent/context.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Wait...4 links showing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> link 1 being your best. they even state SOFTWARE PATCHES helped the most.... .... rolleyes.gif
> link2 better memory compatibility
> link3 " lower latency" by 0.4NS
> link4 higher ram = more fps
> 
> 
> 
> So first links shows better FPS. Now, what you FAILED to see is that the graph shows how, all things otherwise being equal, higher RAM speed yields better FPS. The newer AGESA code allows me a higher memory speed and THAT is what is giving me better results. I stated as much - those of us who could get higher memory clock before are GETTING BETTER PERFORMANCE now.
> 
> Link 2 better memory compatibility - YES! That allows us to get MORE SPEED out of our memory.
> 
> Link 4 - Uhm, lower is still lower, yes? That means *faster*, no? I agree it isn't significant, but it *is* another data point.
> 
> And link 4 DIRECTLY links it all together, my point that those of us who now are getting better ram speed would expect to see better performance.
> 
> What is annoying is I know you get this. I don't know why you choose to intentionally slant it to meet your claim. Again, I never said anything about *everyone* unlike your general claim of performance absolutely being worse.
> 
> The memory I purchased was supposed to be Samsung. I bought some Corsair 3200 LED DIMMS. Read reviews, did research...turned out Corsair made different versions of the exact same part with different IC's and I didn't realize this until it was too late to do anything about it. Annoying, but such is life. So I am in the LARGE group of people who have to scratch and claw to get close to rated memory speeds and for which these BIOS updates make a noticeable improvement.
> 
> Also, when you make a brief reply such as "Blind faith..." without context it is easy to misunderstand the intent/context.
Click to expand...

Of course they did. Its corsair. And they have always sucked.

And no. Esp link 1.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_agesa_1006_performance_update_review,8.html

dues ex. 3200 old vs new 88 - 89

hitman108-113

rise of the tomb raider 104-113

battlefield -132-133

clancy 89-89

time spy - there is no 3200 old agesa data -pretty sure there is a typo as there is 2 junes - 7161 - 7178

so no, with the exception of tomb raider, ( 1 game more likely game/driver/windows optimizations ) nothing rose past margin of error sorry. unless oyu are taking the 4.1 ( non stock results ) vs the stock results..... in which case really ?

let me do my quote thing. again "..." means i skipped some
Quote:


> ...
> 
> Deus Ex benefits from faster memory, hwoever 2933 MHz is that sweet-spot. After that 1080p perf does not change (increase) significantly enough). In 1080p we rise 10 FPS when we reach 3200 MHz (coming from 2133 MHz) which is substantial. And another 10 FPS when the CPU is overclocked. I'll keep saying this though, everything is relative! We use a Ryzen 7 1700 processor, if we'd use an 1800X that margin would be smaller of course. But I am trying to show you where the best gain in perf is to be found with the best value eight-core processor. As when you buy that cheaper processor, you safe money for something else like faster memory or some nice liquid cooling. BTW - at 2560x1440 as you can see, you are GPU bound in Deus Ex. Coming from AGESA 1004 / 3200 MHz CL14 back in April towards AGESA 1006 / 3200 MHz CL14 tested (light grey), we gained one FPS which is considered clos to NIL difference. Once you OC the proc to ~ 4 GHz, the 1080p perf rises .. or ryzes if you like my
> ...
> We tested Hitman with the latest patch, the new game patches from March already seriously increased overall performance. The benefits from faster memory is smaller overall though. AGESA 1006 did seem to help a bit in Hitman as we hit 113 FPS in 1080p. Again, the software (game patches) are mostly responsible for all this behaviour.
> ...


so no... i dont see that as an improvement. just blind luck. less then 10% on all but the BEST game 10-9-5-1-1 ( the highest gain to lowest. total of 26- average of just over 5 fps. ) no matter which way you slice it, margin of error .

link2 - unless you actually took the time to tune your memory prior .... all the agesa did was make xmp more likely to work and make other timings you can not control worse

link 4 does nothing for you faster is faster. there is NO correlation between old and new agesa

i dont slant . i point out your inaccuracies btw 0.4 ns is beyond less then margin of error. i can get that by just hitting "go" enough times - tuning my windows install.... ect


----------



## st3roids1

So i saw yesterday a good friend of mine whos the main it guy in the mayor building. They are getting premium stuff for free due to donations , in fact they all asus most of the time but it had a couple msi titanium in there.

My friend is also an enthusiast pc guy and i told him in search for motherboard for my new x370 build . But anyway heres my short experience without benchmarks though.

So i compare the hero with (the wifi new version) with the titanium . Terms of aesthetics i like trhe titanium more because it seem like something special , hero is great but most mobos are like hero now. I also dont like the rgb lightning thing so the ice white light of msi was great for my taste.

Anyway i was sure the asus will own msi terms of cooling and power consumption since all reviewers point out how good asus and arock vrm are compare to msi. So i was like u know asus gona rock and such to my friend , it has texas instruments 8 phases vrm yada yada.

I was suprise to see that msi was around 30 -35 celcius on the r5 1600 whereas hero was a bit higher around 40 celcius and the consumption was pretty similar in the margin of couple percent error id say.

Maybe on full load things could be different but whatever.

Terms of sound i found that asus hero was more loud but msi had better distortion , sounded better maybe because it was less lounder or maybe nahimic is better than sonic studio , i cant tell but i did like msi sound better.\

Terms of features asus wins here .

Terms of software both have great features but i liked msi a bit better , especially the overcloked software and a particular software when gaming you can watch simiultaneously video in the upper screen corner ( msi game boost and dragon eye)

so overall i liked msi more than hero and i dint find any heat issues ,.

closing ive tried to find msi titanium reviewes but are very few and they dont include temperature measures in there , overall is great underrated motherboard imo from what i saw.


----------



## Mega Man

glad to have you ! let us know if you have any questions


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st3roids1*
> 
> So i saw yesterday a good friend of mine whos the main it guy in the mayor building. They are getting premium stuff for free due to donations , in fact they all asus most of the time but it had a couple msi titanium in there.
> 
> My friend is also an enthusiast pc guy and i told him in search for motherboard for my new x370 build . But anyway heres my short experience without benchmarks though.
> 
> So i compare the hero with (the wifi new version) with the titanium . Terms of aesthetics i like trhe titanium more because it seem like something special , hero is great but most mobos are like hero now. I also dont like the rgb lightning thing so the ice white light of msi was great for my taste.
> 
> Anyway i was sure the asus will own msi terms of cooling and power consumption since all reviewers point out how good asus and arock vrm are compare to msi. So i was like u know asus gona rock and such to my friend , it has texas instruments 8 phases vrm yada yada.
> 
> I was suprise to see that msi was around 30 -35 celcius on the r5 1600 whereas hero was a bit higher around 40 celcius and the consumption was pretty similar in the margin of couple percent error id say.
> 
> Maybe on full load things could be different but whatever.
> 
> Terms of sound i found that asus hero was more loud but msi had better distortion , sounded better maybe because it was less lounder or maybe nahimic is better than sonic studio , i cant tell but i did like msi sound better.\
> 
> Terms of features asus wins here .
> 
> Terms of software both have great features but i liked msi a bit better , especially the overcloked software and a particular software when gaming you can watch simiultaneously video in the upper screen corner ( msi game boost and dragon eye)
> 
> so overall i liked msi more than hero and i dint find any heat issues ,.
> 
> closing ive tried to find msi titanium reviewes but are very few and they dont include temperature measures in there , overall is great underrated motherboard imo from what i saw.


Thanks for sharing your observations! Yes, the board actually performs very well. Most owners here have positive experiences. I also like how the PCB is not messy to look at. The traces and circuits look subdued. In addition, every time I do an online search for "X370" I keep seeing hits of issues with other boards. Not so much with the Titanium.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 1.72 will latch onto the stock multiplier until you enable game boost , once you enable it, boot into windows, restart , disable game boost and you should be able to set any multi you want. Just a nuisance.


I went from 1.84 beta back to 1.70 official. That way I use game boost in conjunction with cpu multyiplier. Yes I could go back to 1.72 beta and not have to bother with game boost,but then I lose some of the memory and voltage subtleties for stabilizing memory overclock. I know there are penalties imposed by using the agesa 1.06a codes. Right now I am at 3066nhz with timings 14-15-15-15-40 gear down . All those reboots I was having are gone. I am not sure I could do that on 1.72 but I should try.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Is there a guide to optimising your memory sub-timings floating around anywhere? Very interested in trying to squeeze all the performance possible out of my 3200MHz CL14 B-Die memory.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Is there a guide to optimising your memory sub-timings floating around anywhere? Very interested in trying to squeeze all the performance possible out of my 3200MHz CL14 B-Die memory.


There are a few people on here (possibly more, I don't really pay attention to names), that know a *LOT* about memory timings and such. Right now I'm in the middle, I kinda know what primary timings do and where to set them, but secondary are gonna take more research. I only just a couple of months ago started messing with memory settings, on my old Intel boards I'd set it and even if I got memory that was great for overclocking, I didn't get into that at all. Strictly processor overclocking, but with these new AMDs memory can be a big influence so I'm trying to learn. But ya, I'd like to see the same guide things you seem to be talking about, or even a good idea where to look to find such information. I know Google is my friend, but there's so much bad information out there...


----------



## Rashkae

My 2x16GB RGB CL14 are running at 2933 without a hiccup by just using the "Try it!" setting in BIOS.

These sticks:
G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) F4-3200C14D-32GTZR

These timings:
14-14-14-34 T1

On BIOS 1.70

Compared to my earlier struggles, I'm quite happy actually.


----------



## Mega Man

Glad to hear.


----------



## Hefny

Hey guys, I installed the latest official 1.8 bios last night.
I noticed a new option in CPU features, which is OPCache Control.
I think it is disabled by default.
I tried to search what is it, and it seems related to the segmentation issue with Linux and Open BSD operating systems.
I have no clue if enabling it is better or to leave it at default disabled.
What do you think?

Also, what's your take on Relaxed EDC Throttle?


----------



## cssorkinman

Just updated to 1.8 official myself. Haven't spent enough time with it to know much yet , but 1. The overclock glitch with the game boost work around is gone, takes the multi I choose without issue. 2. The debug light now stays at 24....rather than displaying core temps, which is a bit disappointing.

I'll play around with it and give some updates later.


----------



## samsoundguy

Hey everybody

I wanted to know if anybody had some advice for me. I have a 1000mbps connection. The only problem is when I run speed test I'm only getting 450mbps(x370 xpower gaming titanium).

However on my HP laptop I'm getting 750 - 900mbps when I run speed test.

I am running 1.72 beta bios

any suggestions?

Or do I have to buy a networking card because this motherboard has poor Ethernet/Lan?

I know that 450mbps is fast and I don't want people to think I am complaining but I'm paying for the 1000mbps connection and I would like to use it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> Hey everybody
> 
> I wanted to know if anybody had some advice for me. I have a 1000mbps connection. The only problem is when I run speed test I'm only getting 450mbps(x370 xpower gaming titanium).
> 
> However on my HP laptop I'm getting 750 - 900mbps when I run speed test.
> 
> I am running 1.72 beta bios
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> Or do I have to buy a networking card because this motherboard has poor Ethernet/Lan?
> 
> I know that 450mbps is fast and I don't want people to think I am complaining but I'm paying for the 1000mbps connection and I would like to use it.


Check your drivers first, then if you have any of the MSI utilities installed , check those settings.


----------



## Mega Man

Networking is finicky. It depends on alot. Would need way more info then you gave


----------



## samsoundguy

Intel Network Drivers
Version
22.4.16.0 installed

Gaming Lan Manager
Version
1.0.0.44

from official driver for motherboard

turned off application settings

upload now went from 80mbps to 888.83mbps

still can't get higher than 500mbps download speed


----------



## Mega Man

ok what are you testing from, is your source sufficient?what about your cabling? is your router overheating ? switch? hardwired or wifi ( i assume hardwired ) ... the list of questions continues

with networking it is far harder to test. which is why i prefer pfsense and iperf. you can get an accurate test of your network speeds. your isp speeds are far harder to accurately test.


----------



## samsoundguy

The network was just installed two days ago. 1000mbps modem, new cables from the (provider). Like I said my HP laptop get 900mbps download. no settings to change.

750 - 900mbps when I run speed test HP laptop 750 - 900mbps when I run speed test

X370 xpower gaming titanium
DOWNLOAD 466.87 Mbps
UPLOAD 888.83 Mbps

Intel Network Drivers
Version
22.4.16.0 installed

Gaming Lan Manager
Version
1.0.0.44
turned off application settings

1.72 beta bios

I would think this board has a good LAN?

How can my 4 year old laptop beat this board hands down with zero settings changed?

Does anybody know of any settings that might be causing this problem

Do you think it might be a bios issue. I guess I could try with 1.83 beta bios

running latest drivers


----------



## sydefekt

Open a support request with MSI as well. Maybe they can provide some insight. They have been responsive to my previous support request with this board.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

OS version also matter. MS added a number of "auto tuning" features to their TCP/IP stack with Windows 8 (IIRC).

https://techjourney.net/disable-tcp-receive-window-auto-tuning-fix-slow-internet-cannot-load-web-page-cannot-download-email/

the MSI Titanium also has a "gaming optimized". Their gaming lan manager util might help:

https://www.msi.com/images/support/icon/icon-download.png

Of note however is that NO single server you use will come even close to utilizing that bandwidth . You won't notice any difference unless concurrently downloading from multiple sources or using a specialized service with a very high CIR (committed information rate).


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> OS version also matter. MS added a number of "auto tuning" features to their TCP/IP stack with Windows 8 (IIRC).
> 
> https://techjourney.net/disable-tcp-receive-window-auto-tuning-fix-slow-internet-cannot-load-web-page-cannot-download-email/
> 
> the MSI Titanium also has a "gaming optimized". Their gaming lan manager util might help:
> 
> https://www.msi.com/images/support/icon/icon-download.png
> 
> Of note however is that NO single server you use will come even close to utilizing that bandwidth . You won't notice any difference unless concurrently downloading from multiple sources or using a specialized service with a very high CIR (committed information rate).


That's the challenge in getting true download speed measurements with very good NIC's - upload is a different story. Doesn't help me however as my ISP is still stuck at 768k uploads - not going to be a great you tube content provider for some time to come it seems.....lol


----------



## Mega Man

As i said, way to many variables. Including network chip itself. Os, all other hardware....


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

I have a NAS server setup and I can regularly get 100MB/s transfer so I know my NIC is fine. A local test is really the best since once you leave your network there are just too many variables impacting throughput: frame size, pack fragmentation, latency, etc...


----------



## Rashkae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> Hey everybody
> 
> I wanted to know if anybody had some advice for me. I have a 1000mbps connection. The only problem is when I run speed test I'm only getting 450mbps(x370 xpower gaming titanium).
> 
> However on my HP laptop I'm getting 750 - 900mbps when I run speed test.
> 
> I am running 1.72 beta bios
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> Or do I have to buy a networking card because this motherboard has poor Ethernet/Lan?
> 
> I know that 450mbps is fast and I don't want people to think I am complaining but I'm paying for the 1000mbps connection and I would like to use it.


The on board LAN is great. I also have a 1gbps connection and my download hits 932mbps.

Did you use the same LAN cable you used for the HP? Same port on the router?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> I have a NAS server setup and I can regularly get 100MB/s transfer so I know my NIC is fine. A local test is really the best since once you leave your network there are just too many variables impacting throughput: frame size, pack fragmentation, latency, etc...


As Do i (both pfSense (iperf) and freenas (both file transfers and iperf))


----------



## samsoundguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rashkae*
> 
> The on board LAN is great. I also have a 1gbps connection and my download hits 932mbps.
> 
> Did you use the same LAN cable you used for the HP? Same port on the router?


Yes I used the same cable and port as the one used for Hp laptop.

What Bios version did you use to get 932mbps maybe something with the bios version.

Also I get good upload speed -> 917.94mbps

download speed no -> 450-500mbps


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samsoundguy*
> 
> Hey everybody
> 
> I wanted to know if anybody had some advice for me. I have a 1000mbps connection. The only problem is when I run speed test I'm only getting 450mbps(x370 xpower gaming titanium).
> 
> However on my HP laptop I'm getting 750 - 900mbps when I run speed test.
> 
> I am running 1.72 beta bios
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> Or do I have to buy a networking card because this motherboard has poor Ethernet/Lan?
> 
> I know that 450mbps is fast and I don't want people to think I am complaining but I'm paying for the 1000mbps connection and I would like to use it.


Is the problem standing with latest official bios?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just updated to 1.8 official myself. Haven't spent enough time with it to know much yet , but 1. The overclock glitch with the game boost work around is gone, takes the multi I choose without issue. 2. The debug light now stays at 24....rather than displaying core temps, which is a bit disappointing.
> 
> I'll play around with it and give some updates later.


I installed bios 1.80 yesterday. It still has the issue with the cpu mutiplier. Only allows use of game boost . Obviously AMD has not fixed the issue in the agesa code that caused this multiplier issue with some users like me.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I installed bios 1.80 yesterday. It still has the issue with the cpu mutiplier. Only allows use of game boost . Obviously AMD has not fixed the issue in the agesa code that caused this multiplier issue with some users like me.


Noticed the same thing, but it's inconsistent. Multiplier worked for a while, then stopped wanting to play nice.

I have Hynix running stable at 3200, BUT it will never pass the auto mem tuning on cold boot. I let it boot, go into the BIOS, save (no changes) and it reboots at full speed and 100% stable. Very annoying. The nature of this behavior makes me think there's a fundamental electrical design issue with the board impacting cold-boot memory stability. The BIOS save (without any actual changes) initiates a kind of warm boot. Not sure if it's reflections in the signal lines or what.

Since it is always stable once I get it to boot at full speed but *never* passes the initial mem tuning test, it's neither the memory itself, nor the BIOS settings, nor the CPU/IMC that are at fault as far as I can tell at this point...

There are now 4 version of this board released...which makes me wonder what MSI has changed since the initial build version.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Noticed the same thing, but it's inconsistent. Multiplier worked for a while, then stopped wanting to play nice.
> 
> I have Hynix running stable at 3200, BUT it will never pass the auto mem tuning on cold boot. I let it boot, go into the BIOS, save (no changes) and it reboots at full speed and 100% stable. Very annoying. The nature of this behavior makes me think there's a fundamental electrical design issue with the board impacting cold-boot memory stability. The BIOS save (without any actual changes) initiates a kind of warm boot. Not sure if it's reflections in the signal lines or what.
> 
> Since it is always stable once I get it to boot at full speed but *never* passes the initial mem tuning test, it's neither the memory itself, nor the BIOS settings, nor the CPU/IMC that are at fault as far as I can tell at this point...
> 
> There are now 4 version of this board released...which makes me wonder what MSI has changed since the initial build version.


Where did you find out about 4 versions of the Titanium? I think it is still on revision 1.0


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Noticed the same thing, but it's inconsistent. Multiplier worked for a while, then stopped wanting to play nice.
> 
> I have Hynix running stable at 3200, BUT it will never pass the auto mem tuning on cold boot. I let it boot, go into the BIOS, save (no changes) and it reboots at full speed and 100% stable. Very annoying. The nature of this behavior makes me think there's a fundamental electrical design issue with the board impacting cold-boot memory stability. The BIOS save (without any actual changes) initiates a kind of warm boot. Not sure if it's reflections in the signal lines or what.
> 
> Since it is always stable once I get it to boot at full speed but *never* passes the initial mem tuning test, it's neither the memory itself, nor the BIOS settings, nor the CPU/IMC that are at fault as far as I can tell at this point...
> 
> There are now 4 version of this board released...which makes me wonder what MSI has changed since the initial build version.


Let me be clearer on my issue. If I try to post with use of the cpu multiplier it will fail to post and have to do a cmos reset. From bios 1.70 or beta 1.73 until 1.80 I could set gameboost on under bios and boot into windows.Then restart go back into bios and set my cpu multiplier to what I desired with gameboost still enabled. No posting problem. With 1.80 the cpu multiplier is shaded out with gameboost enabled so I can only use gameboost to overclock no cpu multiplier at all. If I disable gameboost and use cpu multiplier it will fail to post. . Before bios 1.70 and beta bios 1.73 none of these issues existed, so it is definitely related to the 10.00.06a agesa code causing an issue with a small batch of Ryzen chips. I know others have this issue but how many I can not accurately estimate.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Where did you find out about 4 versions of the Titanium? I think it is still on revision 1.0


Go to the MSI support page link to submit a ticket. There's a drop-down for you to select what part/model you have. There are 4 different specific part numbers for the X370 Titanium. Although based on the number I think 2 are US parts and 2 are international versions but that is just a guess....


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Let me be clearer on my issue. If I try to post with use of the cpu multiplier it will fail to post and have to do a cmos reset. From bios 1.70 or beta 1.73 until 1.80 I could set gameboost on under bios and boot into windows.The restart go back into bios and set my cpu multiplier to what I desired with gameboost still enabled. No posting problem. With 1.80 the cpu multiplier is shaded out with gameboost enabled so I can only use gameboost to overclock no cpu multiplier at all. If I disable gameboost and use cpu mul;tiplier it will fail to post. . Befor bios 1.70 and beta bios 1.73 none of these issues existed, so it is definitely related to the 10.00.06a agesa code causing an issue with a small batch of Ryzen chips. I know others have this issue but how many I can not accurately estimate.


Interesting. I can post just fine using the multiplier, but what I find is once I set values that fail the multiplier will not take again until I manually change it again. Sounds like variations of the same issue...

Someone mentioned on another thread (CH6 OC thread, I think), that a MB rep hinted at a new AGESA coming soon...but who knows how long MSI will take to incorporate it or what changes it will bring.


----------



## Mega Man

Imo msi has been fairly quick with updates.


----------



## MaKeN

Hi guys.
I have a question:
Did anyone try a monoblock on this board?


----------



## Mega Man

It's on my list. But I have not had a chance to buy it put it in


----------



## MaKeN

I see.
Well i could not find one here in us. Only on Ek website, and total price including shiping is like 160-170$. Some sort of expensive thing , asuming an open box mobo in microcenter is just 210$








In my case i got no choise if i go ryzen from intel ,having a cutom loop, i anyway need a water block , and then getting a watter block or monoblock is not a big difference in price...

But anyway its interesting , would this mono block just help in terms of vrm life longetivity if pushed at max, and/or even help with oc/stability of some sort...


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fb-msi-x370-xpower-rgb-monoblock-nickel.html


----------



## MaKeN

Big thx for it!!!
Strange that before I checked that website, thats where i bought all my loop frome... the monoblock was on pre-order thing.
Heh, ok.... now it comes to 150$ final price, but faster shipping.
I guess ill go for it ....
thx agin.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Go to the MSI support page link to submit a ticket. There's a drop-down for you to select what part/model you have. There are 4 different specific part numbers for the X370 Titanium. Although based on the number I think 2 are US parts and 2 are international versions but that is just a guess....


It is not only on the mSi motherboards. I have seen a handful of posts from other boards like Gigabyte where a small number of users reported the same problem. I opened a ticket directly with AMD, as I know this problem is agesa related. I am hoping they exchange my cpu. The odds that the problem would reoccur are extremely small on another 1800X.


----------



## IceT

Has anyone had any issues with the latest official bios losing lan connection? It happens regularly. My best guess is sometimes it disables the ethernet adapter is for no reason and others it seems to not be able to get an ip from my network (which in case only rebooting my router seems to help)

I have made sure the chipset is up to date.
New ethernet cable no change in status
reinstall drivers ( doesnt fix the issue)
windows trouble shooter (never fixes the issue)
restart the machine (sometimes fixes it)

The machine is completely stock settings, not even trying any OC till i figure this out. (full water cooled EK setup)(gpu/cpu/monoblock)


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Interesting....I have had intermittent issues which I attributed to my router (I don't lose link, but cannot reach beyond my gateway). Like you, I would need to reboot my router. The behavior seems like ARP corruption, but I haven't spent a lot of time on it. Would be curious to hear from others...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceT*
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with the latest official bios losing lan connection? It happens regularly. My best guess is sometimes it disables the ethernet adapter is for no reason and others it seems to not be able to get an ip from my network (which in case only rebooting my router seems to help)
> 
> I have made sure the chipset is up to date.
> New ethernet cable no change in status
> reinstall drivers ( doesnt fix the issue)
> windows trouble shooter (never fixes the issue)
> restart the machine (sometimes fixes it)
> 
> The machine is completely stock settings, not even trying any OC till i figure this out. (full water cooled EK setup)(gpu/cpu/monoblock)


Other than a hardware failure - RPC issue , virus and system instability are the things I've seen do that over the years.

Ram up to snuff?


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceT*
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with the latest official bios losing lan connection? It happens regularly. My best guess is sometimes it disables the ethernet adapter is for no reason and others it seems to not be able to get an ip from my network (which in case only rebooting my router seems to help)
> The machine is completely stock settings, not even trying any OC till i figure this out. (full water cooled EK setup)(gpu/cpu/monoblock)


My system works well with this bios without any issues at 3925 CPU and 2933 RAM. I did not have any issues with LAN.
Did you check your router and other devices?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Imo msi has been fairly quick with updates.


Newsflash: AMD has answered my ticket# They will replace my 1800X cpu. I already printed the Fedex shipping label they sent me. But I am going on vacation tomorrow night so I will have to wait to ship it to them or else I will have my cpu sitting in an envelope in front of my door for 6 nights before I return. Not the wisest thing to do. They do NOT cross ship which surprised me. I offered to let them charge my card if they do not get the old cpu back bu a certain time but that is not how they operate. So I will be without use of my desktop for 4 days in all after I ship them the chip. I am eager to see if the new chip not only fixes the cpu multiplier bug , but also has a slightly better IMC. May be I will be able to get stable at 3333mhz?? Who knows.?The RX Vega 64 situation is not good. Lack of availability and it has zero to do with mining. Miners are not buying the card because of the high power draw . It would seriously eat into their profits. They prefer their Rx 480 and 580 and the Nvidia 1070 GTX. AMD is just not ramping up their production to a very high level yet. Whether it is Vega chip yields or crappy Hynix HBM2 yields, I do not know what the problem is, but the supply channel is dry and most gpus available are part of overpriced bundle deals. Have the Ryzen 7 , have the motherboard, have a 4K Freesync monitor, why would I or even many others want the bundle when moist of them have Ryzen already????


----------



## MaKeN

It does has to do with miners also....
they do undervolting and different stuff like that ...
I just sold my r9 390 today for 300$ to miners.... its also a power hungry card.... i gues they simply buy anything


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthony99*
> 
> i seem to get a lot of freezing and hanging tried a lot of things
> 
> i moved mouse to different usb slot and it seems to be better
> 
> but still freezing i have a ssd samsung 850 evo 1 tb drive


This happens on my Asus Crosshair 6 Hero and I found someone reporting the same for his Asrock board, so it unfortunately doesn't seem to be mainboard specific. It's not your mouse freezing, but the whole system/OS. You can check that by running some software that keeps refreshing its display output, like monitoring CPU load or something.

I can make it happen by (over)loading a process (Reaper DAW) on a single core, with virtually no disk or memory action happening and 15 logical cores sitting idle. At this point I would consider this the worst problem of Ryzen systems.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Newsflash: AMD has answered my ticket# They will replace my 1800X cpu.


I hope you win the silicon lottery with the new chip.
As for Vega, it is performing at GTX 980Ti level, noisy, and draws huge amount of power.
Better wait for aftermarket cards from Gigabyte, Sapphire and Asus.
Where I live in Central Europe, Vega is more expensive than 1080Ti


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Imo msi has been fairly quick with updates.


Curious if you're still happy with the pace of updates?...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Imo msi has been fairly quick with updates.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious if you're still happy with the pace of updates?...
Click to expand...

As someone who bought the suggested ram from the get go - the only advantage I've seen from the bios updates is a faster boot time.

1.1 bios with AXMP settings stomps the latest version bios by a good amount.

In my opinion performance with my hardware combo bios 1.1 may have been the best yet , thinking about rolling it back ( from 1.8) and simply using the sleep option to get around the slow boot time.

EDIT: Those who wish to screw around with the secondary timings etc may be happier on the latest version however. ( I can't seem to beat the performance XAMP gave on 1.1 by doing so though )


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> As someone who bought the suggested ram from the get go - the only advantage I've seen from the bios updates is a faster boot time.
> 
> 1.1 bios with AXMP settings stomps the latest version bios by a good amount.
> 
> In my opinion performance with my hardware combo bios 1.1 may have been the best yet , thinking about rolling it back ( from 1.8) and simply using the sleep option to get around the slow boot time.
> 
> EDIT: Those who wish to screw around with the secondary timings etc may be happier on the latest version however. ( I can't seem to beat the performance XAMP gave on 1.1 by doing so though )


Doesn't 1.1 have the sleep bug?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> As someone who bought the suggested ram from the get go - the only advantage I've seen from the bios updates is a faster boot time.
> 
> 1.1 bios with AXMP settings stomps the latest version bios by a good amount.
> 
> In my opinion performance with my hardware combo bios 1.1 may have been the best yet , thinking about rolling it back ( from 1.8) and simply using the sleep option to get around the slow boot time.
> 
> EDIT: Those who wish to screw around with the secondary timings etc may be happier on the latest version however. ( I can't seem to beat the performance XAMP gave on 1.1 by doing so though )
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't 1.1 have the sleep bug?
Click to expand...

Not in my case.


----------



## Mega Man

One weird thing, that did not coincide with anything is my boot time randomly spiked. However now that I think of it I installed another hdd... at the same time boot times spiked. Maybe I'll look into that.

I usually ran it with just m.2 or m.2 and a single 2tb drive. Now I have m.2 2tb and 4tb (both setups used 3-4 bluray/ DVD drives)

It Also did not coincide with bios updates.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Imo msi has been fairly quick with updates.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious if you're still happy with the pace of updates?...
Click to expand...

Yes. Its not like there is a newer agesa or any other bug we are aware of is there?

On that note I am excited to get thread ripper and/or epyc 10-12+ bluray drives will help me alot..... hoping server freebsd drivers will be supported as well. Both thread ripper and epyc will be an epic freenas server......


----------



## Jossrik

Is 1.8 official out yet? I saw 1.83 beta is labeled 08/02/2017, but there's a 1.80 on the boards website that's dated 08/03/2017. On the page of beta bioses it says 1.7 is the newest official, but seems like 1.8 is... Maybe... The 1.8 is in the right naming format to be a official... Will flash tomorrow and see what happens...


----------



## Mega Man

Yar the forums are a bit dated.

Makes me think they dont release all the betas, giving msi a bad rep. I wish msi would just post betas on the bios page like other MoBo companies. Imo that is the worst thing about msi. And my biggest complaint.

If they got more active in the community here (one of the largest world wide forums ) and a few others. Gave a bit more support and attention to their top tier boards (this is not to say they are sluggish please finish reading my statement), included ALL top tier features ( few missing of the top of my head - dual intel nic (1gb or 10gb I personally don't care ) at least dual band (if not tri or quad ) ac wifi, and on ryzen external clock gen, lastly over built board ( top quality vrms - again the ones we have are beyond sufficient... finish reading) I think they could easily take top crown from asus...


----------



## DingbatLoki

I just built my new system. My first fully water cooled system. Got all the hardware installed, the water loop filled, and when I turned it on for the first time I received no video. The mother board's LEDs all lit up and the debug was pulsating 00. I have never encountered this issue on any of my other builds before. If anyone has any suggestions, I would be much appreciative. The computer specs are below

Motherboard: MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM
CPU: Ryzen 7 1700X
Memory: Corsair DOMINATOR Platinum Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 2666
Video Card: MSI GTX 1070 SEA HAWK EK X (X2)
OS Drive: Samsung 960 EVO 250GB
Storage: WD Black 4 TB
PSU: Corsair HX850i
Chassis: Phanteks Enthoo Series Primo Aluminum ATX Ultimate Full Tower Case


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DingbatLoki*
> 
> I just built my new system. My first fully water cooled system. Got all the hardware installed, the water loop filled, and when I turned it on for the first time I received no video. The mother board's LEDs all lit up and the debug was pulsating 00. I have never encountered this issue on any of my other builds before. If anyone has any suggestions, I would be much appreciative. The computer specs are below
> 
> Motherboard: MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM
> CPU: Ryzen 7 1700X
> Memory: Corsair DOMINATOR Platinum Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 2666
> Video Card: MSI GTX 1070 SEA HAWK EK X (X2)
> OS Drive: Samsung 960 EVO 250GB
> Storage: WD Black 4 TB
> PSU: Corsair HX850i
> Chassis: Phanteks Enthoo Series Primo Aluminum ATX Ultimate Full Tower Case


Hi, try troubleshoot with less components at a time. Like 1 ram stick and 1 gpu. and also what is your CPU block? There were a few early problems of some waterblock backplates giving incorrect pressure or shorting AM4 motherboards. I advIse to check the cpu block if there are any updated backplates, or do an online search regarding your specific waterblock and problems with AM4/Ryzen.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DingbatLoki*
> 
> I just built my new system. My first fully water cooled system. Got all the hardware installed, the water loop filled, and when I turned it on for the first time I received no video. The mother board's LEDs all lit up and the debug was pulsating 00. I have never encountered this issue on any of my other builds before. If anyone has any suggestions, I would be much appreciative. The computer specs are below
> 
> Motherboard: MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM
> CPU: Ryzen 7 1700X
> Memory: Corsair DOMINATOR Platinum Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 2666
> Video Card: MSI GTX 1070 SEA HAWK EK X (X2)
> OS Drive: Samsung 960 EVO 250GB
> Storage: WD Black 4 TB
> PSU: Corsair HX850i
> Chassis: Phanteks Enthoo Series Primo Aluminum ATX Ultimate Full Tower Case


I had similar issue on first boot. I simply pulled the battery to fully clear cmos and booted.


----------



## DingbatLoki

Water block: EK-Supremacy EVO AMD - Nickel Plexi


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Bete BIOS 1.91 has been released. No idea what has changed since they don't give release notes for their Beta's:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-Z98LONNR0hMkdRZFVqNEJuQUk

I had heard rumor an updated AGESA would be coming that addresses power-on voltages for some components impacting memory tuning failures...will apply soon and see if I can note any changes.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

No new "features" in 1.91 that I could see (e.g. no reference clock adjustment). That said, after flashing I set my memory to AMP profile 2 (3200 - I have Corsair Hynix dies), 38.00 multiplier (that has been the "sweet spot" for my 1700x), and rebooted. No other manual setting. System booted right up, and pretty quickly. Prime95 ran fine at 3.8Ghz, so tried 3.85 and a couple of cores dropped so going to tweak LLC and try 3.85 again.

Voltages at 3.8Ghz (set automatically) were lower than I have been having to use recently.

Boot time feels pretty quick, but 1.8x wasn't bad and not sure if it's actually faster.


----------



## Jossrik

Just upped to 1.91. Seems to be the fastest boot times yet, but that's just speculation, no hard data on that. Set my voltages and XMP and it booted, then crashed, then booted, but the memory timings aren't what I set, still, promise to get running at my memory timings. Hopefully it will overclock better, because all my benchies are noticeably slower now than on the original. I know you guys have been saying it, I'm not just parroting what I heard. 1700 CB15 to 1500 CB15. That's a huge bite. Still, I'm not optimized, so maybe not so much difference if you get it all nice and neat, but for thems of us who set it and forget it, not promising. Reads Agesa 1.0.0.6 still in HWinfo64. I know that doesn't mean much, but there it is.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Just upped to 1.91. Seems to be the fastest boot times yet, but that's just speculation, no hard data on that. Set my voltages and XMP and it booted, then crashed, then booted, but the memory timings aren't what I set, still, promise to get running at my memory timings. Hopefully it will overclock better, because all my benchies are noticeably slower now than on the original. I know you guys have been saying it, I'm not just parroting what I heard. 1700 CB15 to 1500 CB15. That's a huge bite. Still, I'm not optimized, so maybe not so much difference if you get it all nice and neat, but for thems of us who set it and forget it, not promising. Reads Agesa 1.0.0.6 still in HWinfo64. I know that doesn't mean much, but there it is.


What speed are you getting a 1500 in CB15 at? I get 1674 at 3.8Ghz (clean boot - with minimal background apps). My CB15 score has never dropped all that much.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

I haven't had a chance to test with 4 sticks yet. Had intended to last night. I'll get to it this weekend. I would suggest manually upping the voltage to 1.40v to 1.45v. Hynix seems happier with a bit more voltage and as long as you don't exceed 1.5v the memory will be fine.

I found that slightly bumping my memory and CPU voltage above the auto settings helps resolve some minor stability and hesitation issues.


----------



## mongoled

Hi peeps,

this board will soon be a possession of mine, also in the post is the EK full board waterblock



It will be running a 1600x with 2 x 8GB F4-3600C15D-16GTZ

Are there any biggies I need to look out for ?

I read the first 20 odd pages of this thread and was a bit worried reading about the peeps who were having issues with RAM being set on auto settings and getting burned out!

Cheers


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Hi peeps,
> 
> this board will soon be a possession of mine, also in the post is the EK full board waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> It will be running a 1600x with 2 x 8GB F4-3600C15D-16GTZ
> 
> Are there any biggies I need to look out for ?
> 
> I read the first 20 odd pages of this thread and was a bit worried reading about the peeps who were having issues with RAM being set on auto settings and getting burned out!
> 
> Cheers


You would be better off reading the last 20 pages. Only thing you really need to watch out for imo is what bios you run. Other than that.... I can't think of anything.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> You would be better off reading the last 20 pages. Only thing you really need to watch out for imo is what bios you run. Other than that.... I can't think of anything.


Hi, thanks for your insight



Hope im not going to regret purchasing this motherboard over the Crosshair VI,

Always bought Asus but the monoblock I wanted wasnt in stock, but the MSI was!

So I jumped on to the MSI Titanium without properly researching the motherboard, now after a few hours of reading, its come to me attention that BCLK adjustments are not available

:-(

I made the mistake of assuming that a flag ship product that is geared towards overclockers would have such a useful overclocking tool.

An now the Asus monoblock is showing as 'limited stock' ............

i was so stoked about overclocking an MSI motherboard and the BCLK thing has sorta hit me for six


----------



## mongoled

OK, so this is what I was doing and this is what I have done, lol

So after my last post I hit Amazon and put the hero into my cart, then i checked my order and with a straight switch and saving 7 euros hahahaa

Then I go over and check EK still has the monoblock as 'limited quantity'

I look at the block then think to myself, I need to see how the block looks on the motherboard and well it looked pretty crap to how good the monoblock looks on the MSI !!










So ive emptied the carts of both the hero and asus monoblock










WIth alot of luck will have my equipment tomorrow afternoon, otherwise Tuesday


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> OK, so this is what I was doing and this is what I have done, lol
> 
> So after my last post I hit Amazon and put the hero into my cart, then i checked my order and with a straight switch and saving 7 euros hahahaa
> 
> Then I go over and check EK still has the monoblock as 'limited quantity'
> 
> I look at the block then think to myself, I need to see how the block looks on the motherboard and well it looked pretty crap to how good the monoblock looks on the MSI !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ive emptied the carts of both the hero and asus monoblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIth alot of luck will have my equipment tomorrow afternoon, otherwise Tuesday


Bclk adjustment isn't going to get you anywhere on ryzen. This is a good mobo. I do not regret getting this over the chrosshair in the slightest.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Bclk adjustment isn't going to get you anywhere on ryzen. This is a good mobo. I do not regret getting this over the chrosshair in the slightest.


Nice to hear you are happy with your purchase!










Although I have limited knowledge and experience with this platform, have a lot of experience in overclocking.

BCLK allows us to push a certain memory frequency while keeping the CPU's northbridge at a lower frequency then without using BCLK

Why do you say that this does not help you on Ryzen?


----------



## Jossrik

I was a diehard Asus Sabertooth man til I got this. In a lot of ways it's simpler than I'm used to, but the board man it just feels premium. When I was younger MSI was the best I could afford, and the Asus boards are a nice step above the bottom range of MSI, but man this Titanium rox. I have the EK Supremacy EVO block on my CPU and keeping the voltage around 1.4 or so I can boot 4ghz, it's just not entirely stable, I know a few more volts would get me there, and checking the temps at 4 for what load I can put on it, it stays relatively cool, much cooler than my old Intels would run.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Nice to hear you are happy with your purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I have limited knowledge and experience with this platform, have a lot of experience in overclocking.
> 
> BCLK allows us to push a certain memory frequency while keeping the CPU's northbridge at a lower frequency then without using BCLK
> 
> Why do you say that this does not help you on Ryzen?


There is a lot about it allover.a Lil search with show you the issues.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Nice to hear you are happy with your purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I have limited knowledge and experience with this platform, have a lot of experience in overclocking.
> 
> BCLK allows us to push a certain memory frequency while keeping the CPU's northbridge at a lower frequency then without using BCLK
> 
> Why do you say that this does not help you on Ryzen?


You can pretty much hit the sweet spot of 3000-3200 mhz ram without Bclk adjustments. Beyond that, you can only gain a little by Bclk adjustments. Sure you can use 3200 divider and bclk up to 3466, but real world gains are minimal, and most early Ryzen reviews did not recommend adjusting Bclk too much. Sure it's a nice feature to have if available.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> I was a diehard Asus Sabertooth man til I got this. In a lot of ways it's simpler than I'm used to, but the board man it just feels premium. When I was younger MSI was the best I could afford, and the Asus boards are a nice step above the bottom range of MSI, but man this Titanium rox. I have the EK Supremacy EVO block on my CPU and keeping the voltage around 1.4 or so I can boot 4ghz, it's just not entirely stable, I know a few more volts would get me there, and checking the temps at 4 for what load I can put on it, it stays relatively cool, much cooler than my old Intels would run.


What CPU are you using?

I am not concerned about the lower quality power phase mosfets compared to competing products as the monoblock will make sure the mosfets are running nice and cool!

So just curious as what you are pushing as for sure the CPU should be nice and cool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> There is a lot about it allover.a Lil search with show you the issues.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> You can pretty much hit the sweet spot of 3000-3200 mhz ram without Bclk adjustments. Beyond that, you can only gain a little by Bclk adjustments. Sure you can use 3200 divider and bclk up to 3466, but real world gains are minimal, and most early Ryzen reviews did not recommend adjusting Bclk too much. Sure it's a nice feature to have if available.


Yeah, totally understand that gains are minimal, in the past ive used BCLK as a tool to 'zone in' to the cause of an apparent 'brick wall' while overclocking and being an overclocker its nice to be able to have something else to tweak!

But the looks of the MSI with the EK monoblock is a thing of beauty


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> What CPU are you using?
> 
> I am not concerned about the lower quality power phase mosfets compared to competing products as the monoblock will make sure the mosfets are running nice and cool!
> 
> So just curious as what you are pushing as for sure the CPU should be nice and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, totally understand that gains are minimal, in the past ive used BCLK as a tool to 'zone in' to the cause of an apparent 'brick wall' while overclocking and being an overclocker its nice to be able to have something else to tweak!
> 
> But the looks of the MSI with the EK monoblock is a thing of beauty


The new 1.91 bios works well except for my flawed cpu not allowing use of cpu multiplier settings I am on gamenboost number 4 setting and running at 3.9 GHZ. I was approved by AMD for cpu replacement. Couldn't do it while I was on vacation in Venice, Italy, so will send it in on Tuesday and should get it back either Friday or next Monday. I just ordered my Powercolor Vega 56. I will order the Alphacool gpu block aio cooler when it comes in stock. I paid $499 including a game bundle I did not want, but I used AMEX rewards points to lower price to $425 which is tolerable. As soon as I have the new 1800X installed I will report back to you guys. The multiplier quirk is fairly rare so I expect the new cpu to be on the dime.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The new 1.91 bios works well except for my flawed cpu not allowing use of cpu multiplier settings I am on gamenboost number 4 setting and running at 3.9 GHZ. I was approved by AMD for cpu replacement. Couldn't do it while I was on vacation in Venice, Italy, so will send it in on Tuesday and should get it back either Friday or next Monday. I just ordered my Powercolor Vega 56. I will order the Alphacool gpu block aio cooler when it comes in stock. I paid $499 including a game bundle I did not want, but I used AMEX rewards points to lower price to $425 which is tolerable. As soon as I have the new 1800X installed I will report back to you guys. The multiplier quirk is fairly rare so I expect the new cpu to be on the dime.


Hi!

Well my stuff just arrived (monoblock probs tomorrow),

so will jump onto the latest beta bios!

Gluck with the replacement CPU and Vega










Off to flash the bios........


----------



## IceT

minus the previous bios odd lan issue i have seemed to figer out. This new bios seems to be running better then the past ones. Solid 3.8 with ram set to 2800 speed. (on a 3000 speed kit). Max temps with 6 case fans on a corsair 460x rgb are mid 50s under constant load with a hyper 212 cooler. Much better (it appears to be anyway) then 1.83.

Its nice to see the motherboard is coming into its own with these bios updates. At first i wasnt sure if paying for the highest price mobo at the time would pan out.


----------



## mongoled

So first impressions (6 hours) not happy at all. Started on the latest beta bios with my only intention to see if I could get the memory to play nice.

Unfortunately it has been an unmitigated disaster, the only thing the board is consistently doing is being completely inconsistent!

The highest memory frequency that it will not cold boot is 2666mhz and this is with the CPU at defaults!

I've got the right memory but that's all I'm getting, been tinkering with countless settings but to no avail.

?

So it's either a dud motherboard or dud CPU, so disappointing......


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> So first impressions (6 hours) not happy at all. Started on the latest beta bios with my only intention to see if I could get the memory to play nice.
> 
> Unfortunately it has been an unmitigated disaster, the only thing the board is consistently doing is being completely inconsistent!
> 
> The highest memory frequency that it will not cold boot is 2666mhz and this is with the CPU at defaults!
> 
> I've got the right memory but that's all I'm getting, been tinkering with countless settings but to no avail.
> 
> ?
> 
> So it's either a dud motherboard or dud CPU, so disappointing......


Before you go shouting, did you up the CPU voltage? That can help. SOC should be between 1.1v and 1.2v. Up the voltage on your memory as well. 1.4v - 1.5v on the memory. Loosen timings, ProcODT to 40 - 60, lotsa stuff to tweak. I like to tinker and I love this board, but it can be aggravating if you're coming from intel boards that just plug and play memory. What's your full specs with make/model of RAM? Lotsa people here who can maybe help.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> So first impressions (6 hours) not happy at all. Started on the latest beta bios with my only intention to see if I could get the memory to play nice.
> 
> Unfortunately it has been an unmitigated disaster, the only thing the board is consistently doing is being completely inconsistent!
> 
> The highest memory frequency that it will not cold boot is 2666mhz and this is with the CPU at defaults!
> 
> I've got the right memory but that's all I'm getting, been tinkering with countless settings but to no avail.
> 
> ?
> 
> So it's either a dud motherboard or dud CPU, so disappointing......


What is your exact ram kit?


----------



## mongoled

The kit I'm using 2 x 8GB F4-3600C15D-16GTZ, meant to be confirmed Samsung B die.

I didn't jump on the platform straight away as didn't have time to be beta testing! But using this board feels that way.

Example below

After having no success with anything above 2666mhz I decided to see what I do with just one stick.

Max frequency without cold booting is 2933mhz, I then decided to leave it at this frequency and simply plugged the 2nd stick back in and guess what

It's now consistently booting from warm and cold boots, grrrrrrrr

What this all about?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> The kit I'm using 2 x 8GB F4-3600C15D-16GTZ, meant to be confirmed Samsung B die.
> 
> I didn't jump on the platform straight away as didn't have time to be beta testing! But using this board feels that way.
> 
> Example below
> 
> After having no success with anything above 2666mhz I decided to see what I do with just one stick.
> 
> Max frequency without cold booting is 2933mhz, I then decided to leave it at this frequency and simply plugged the 2nd stick back in and guess what
> 
> It's now consistently booting from warm and cold boots, grrrrrrrr
> 
> What this all about?


SPD is probably geared more towards skylake processors - nothing really new about that.

What are your ram and cpu/nb voltages? llc settings ?


----------



## mongoled

Slightly off topic, when you peeps bought the msi motherboard was the motherboard box sealed?


----------



## mongoled

Will provide more detailed responses once I get onto a notebook! Thanks for this response ☺


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Will provide more detailed responses once I get onto a notebook! Thanks for this response ☺


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Slightly off topic, when you peeps bought the msi motherboard was the motherboard box sealed?


Just looked at my box. Usually if there's a platic on the outside I just cut enough to get into the box and save the rest, when it's a round safety sticker I clean cut it rather than tear at it or try to weasel it off, appears neither were on the box. I don't recall if the static bag was sealed or not, can't seem to find it now.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Just looked at my box. Usually if there's a platic on the outside I just cut enough to get into the box and save the rest, when it's a round safety sticker I clean cut it rather than tear at it or try to weasel it off, appears neither were on the box. I don't recall if the static bag was sealed or not, can't seem to find it now.


Dude my box wasn't sealed and the motherboard was not in a static bag..... ?


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Dude my box wasn't sealed and the motherboard was not in a static bag..... ?


I dont think it came in a static bag. Also i wouldnt have started with a beta bios. I would try official 1.6. go into bios look at a-xmp profile see if one will show 3200 with correct timings for ur ram. Set ram voltage manually. Set cpu nb volts to 1.1, go to digital all power. Set cpu llc to 1 or 2, set cpu nb llc to 1 or 2. If that is not enough to get it going i would bet that ram probably isnt going to play nice.


----------



## mongoled

?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Before you go shouting, did you up the CPU voltage? That can help. SOC should be between 1.1v and 1.2v. Up the voltage on your memory as well. 1.4v - 1.5v on the memory. Loosen timings, ProcODT to 40 - 60, lotsa stuff to tweak. I like to tinker and I love this board, but it can be aggravating if you're coming from intel boards that just plug and play memory. What's your full specs with make/model of RAM? Lotsa people here who can maybe help.


OK on the laptop now, your response deserves a proper answer










Firstly sorry if ive come across as 'shouting' (not my intention, but frustrated yes very much so).

Have been overclocking AMD CPU's since K7! Never purchased an Intel motherboard for myself (but plenty for others!)

As I said, I only worked on the memory, the CPU is at default, is it normal to raise the CPU voltages when the CPU clocks are defaults??

Never had to do this on any AMD CPU ive ever owned, increase the NB voltage of the CPU yes, but not the vcore for default clocks.

So are you referring to the NB CPU or the CPU?

At the moment ive got a 1600x with gskill 15D ram that I posted above


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> I dont think it came in a static bag. Also i wouldnt have started with a beta bios. I would try official 1.6. go into bios look at a-xmp profile see if one will show 3200 with correct timings for ur ram. Set ram voltage manually. Set cpu nb volts to 1.1, go to digital all power. Set cpu llc to 1 or 2, set cpu nb llc to 1 or 2. If that is not enough to get it going i would bet that ram probably isnt going to play nice.


After the several hours of head banging I flashed to the latest non beta bios, the results stayed the same with regards to mem frequency not working from cold boot reliably after 2666mhz (this was before testing via booting with single stick)

Will have a look at 1.6 tomorrow morning

Regards the LLC, seeing that the CPU is at defaults I only set LLC for the NB which didn't help one bit.

I even tried some ridiculously loose memory timings 22-22-22-22-58 which again made no difference at all, hence my comment that it felt like I was a beta tester!

Will go over your suggestions tomorrow......


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Just looked at my box. Usually if there's a platic on the outside I just cut enough to get into the box and save the rest, when it's a round safety sticker I clean cut it rather than tear at it or try to weasel it off, appears neither were on the box. I don't recall if the static bag was sealed or not, can't seem to find it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude my box wasn't sealed and the motherboard was not in a static bag..... ?
Click to expand...

Tamper seal on box - don't believe there was an anti static bag on the board.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Tamper seal on box - don't believe there was an anti static bag on the board.


OK, thanks for confirming there was a tamper seal on the box, getting fed up of Amazon selling returned items as new!

For sure my motherboard is a return as there was no seal on the box and ive seen markings on the motherboard that shouldn't be there!










Really what I want to know is why the setup I have is not responding in a manner that ive come to expect from overclocking AMD CPU's over the years!


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> After the several hours of head banging I flashed to the latest non beta bios, the results stayed the same with regards to mem frequency not working from cold boot reliably after 2666mhz (this was before testing via booting with single stick)
> 
> Will have a look at 1.6 tomorrow morning
> 
> Regards the LLC, seeing that the CPU is at defaults I only set LLC for the NB which didn't help one bit.
> 
> I even tried some ridiculously loose memory timings 22-22-22-22-58 which again made no difference at all, hence my comment that it felt like I was a beta tester!
> 
> Will go over your suggestions tomorrow......


Llc doesnt care what cpu voltage is it just controls vdroop. Some ram just doesn't play with ryzen well... I dont know why exactly. You should have came on here and asked for everyones ram kits that have zero issues. Mine has been click and go since day 1 bios. Many others here as well, we would have been glad to give u our exact kit info.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Llc doesnt care what cpu voltage is it just controls vdroop. Some ram just doesn't play with ryzen well... I dont know why exactly. You should have came on here and asked for everyones ram kits that have zero issues. Mine has been click and go since day 1 bios. Many others here as well, we would have been glad to give u our exact kit info.


Well sorry but I don't understand it that way, LLC for CPU controls vdroop for CPU and LLC for CPU NB, well.... control vdroop for CPU NB.

Re memory, I read a ton of information from various forums, didn't find any peeps having problems with the ram I purchased


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Well sorry but I don't understand it that way, LLC for CPU controls vdroop for CPU and LLC for CPU NB, well.... control vdroop for CPU NB.
> 
> Re memory, I read a ton of information from various forums, didn't find any peeps having problems with the ram I purchased


Yes so even with cpu voltage in auto llc will keep vdroop in check. So you do not need manually set cpu voltage for cpu llc to do its job.

Edit: this is just my suggestion. That is how i do my initial startup every time i change bios or like when i just installed my 1080ti the other day. Then i go back and do my cpu after i know my ram is happy. I havr all my settings memorized and i just go set and forget. If im going 3.8 i run cpu at 1.3v llc 2 and dont have to change anything else. If i go to 4.0 i set at 1.39v llc 1


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Yes so even with cpu voltage in auto llc will keep vdroop in check. So you do not need manually set cpu voltage for cpu llc to do its job.
> 
> Edit: this is just my suggestion. That is how i do my initial startup every time i change bios or like when i just installed my 1080ti the other day. Then i go back and do my cpu after i know my ram is happy. I havr all my settings memorized and i just go set and forget. If im going 3.8 i run cpu at 1.3v llc 2 and dont have to change anything else. If i go to 4.0 i set at 1.39v llc 1


Hi, I understood this,

Did you understand I am not overclocking the CPU base frequency?

Just the memory, which of course will overclock the CPU NB frequency...

Your suggestions are appreciated !


----------



## IceT

Quote:


> OK, thanks for confirming there was a tamper seal on the box, getting fed up of Amazon selling returned items as new!
> 
> For sure my motherboard is a return as there was no seal on the box and ive seen markings on the motherboard that shouldn't be there!
> 
> mad.gif
> 
> Really what I want to know is why the setup I have is not responding in a manner that ive come to expect from overclocking AMD CPU's over the years


my motherboard came with a plastic cover over it sitting in a black tray. I still got the original box materials with it. The box was sealed.


----------



## Jossrik

I got a question now! Newestest beta bios (1.91), I've got my CPU @ 3.9W/1.3875v, SOC 1.15, RAM 3066 CL15 - 18W/1.45v. ProcODT 53. I thought it was gonna be stable, at first everything seemed good, then @ random interval (I had gamed and ran CB15, had movie on in the background plus a miner) like 10 hours after boot it restarted, windows error (I don't recall which one), then it went about 6 hours restart, 3 hours, 1 hour, then this afternoon it was to restart almost as soon as windows loaded. Dropped the RAM to 2933 [email protected], everything else the same, and it seems to be pretty solid so far, 4 hours ontime. Where should I go from here? I can game fine at rated, but as I said before, I like to tinker. I have tinkered with the two settings near the ProcODT (I don't remember them right off, will add that part in a couple minutes when I reboot.) CL is 2T, 16-15-15-15-35 for the 3066 first time ran good. I kept upping the timings and it got worse and worse with how soon it restarted. Also keep in mind, none of this is scientific or perhaps even retestable. I'm starting to figure out what goes where, but I'm really still just playing with numbers. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> I got a question now! Newestest beta bios (1.91), I've got my CPU @ 3.9W/1.3875v, SOC 1.15, RAM 3066 CL15 - 18W/1.45v. ProcODT 53. I thought it was gonna be stable, at first everything seemed good, then @ random interval (I had gamed and ran CB15, had movie on in the background plus a miner) like 10 hours after boot it restarted, windows error (I don't recall which one), then it went about 6 hours restart, 3 hours, 1 hour, then this afternoon it was to restart almost as soon as windows loaded. Dropped the RAM to 2933 [email protected], everything else the same, and it seems to be pretty solid so far, 4 hours ontime. Where should I go from here? I can game fine at rated, but as I said before, I like to tinker. I have tinkered with the two settings near the ProcODT (I don't remember them right off, will add that part in a couple minutes when I reboot.) CL is 2T, 16-15-15-15-35 for the 3066 first time ran good. I kept upping the timings and it got worse and worse with how soon it restarted. Also keep in mind, none of this is scientific or perhaps even retestable. I'm starting to figure out what goes where, but I'm really still just playing with numbers. Any help will be much appreciated.


Maybe bump voltage. Usually where i start.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Maybe bump voltage. Usually where i start.


Are there "bad" primary settings? I mean, I know there are settings it won't run at, but I had 2t, [email protected] and it was tipsy, when I just rebooted right now, I tried the Memory Try It! to see what settings it would recommend, and it had 1T, 16-18-18-18-38(I think), I had the voltage turned down to 1.35 for the 2933. I did change the CPU and NB LLC to 2 (each one to 2). I'll keep it rolling and see if it's stable, also, there seemed to be a lot more choices under the header with the LLCs for RAM and such, and I don't know which specific ones were. I did read somewhere on the forum here about a CPUVDDP (I'm missing parts...) that could be set for more stability, but I don't recall when.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> So first impressions (6 hours) not happy at all. Started on the latest beta bios with my only intention to see if I could get the memory to play nice.
> 
> Unfortunately it has been an unmitigated disaster, the only thing the board is consistently doing is being completely inconsistent!
> 
> The highest memory frequency that it will not cold boot is 2666mhz and this is with the CPU at defaults!
> 
> I've got the right memory but that's all I'm getting, been tinkering with countless settings but to no avail.
> 
> ?
> 
> So it's either a dud motherboard or dud CPU, so disappointing......


Try walking the ram settings in steps. I've used this method for 4 different kits, hynix and samsungs and was able to narrow down to consistent start ups. I am currently on bios 1.74, and this is how I usually do it when I get new ram:

1.) Load Defaults. Save and Reboot.

2.) Set voltages. 1.35 ram and 1.1 NB. You may also try set manual CPU voltage, 1.35 is a good stable starting point, and you can dial down later. Also set CPU and RAM LLC to level 2 or 1. Save and Reboot.

3.) Set conservative ram speed like 2666 mhz. Set loose timings, like 16-16-16-36, rest auto. Save and Reboot.

4.) Increase to rated ram speed. In your case, do 3200 for now until u get that stable. Save and Reboot.

5.) Test if stable. If stable, tighten timings.

The problem is that the auto memory training tries to tune during startup and sometimes is inconsistent. So you have to do it in steps. If you are stable, and for some reason you become unstable again, you'll have to repeat the whole step by step process. Just my suggestion, as it works for me.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Try walking the ram settings in steps. I've used this method for 4 different kits, hynix and samsungs and was able to narrow down to consistent start ups. I am currently on bios 1.74, and this is how I usually do it when I get new ram:
> 
> 1.) Load Defaults. Save and Reboot.
> 
> 2.) Set voltages. 1.35 ram and 1.1 NB. snip....................................


Thanks ever so much guys, just fired up the motherboard and have made progress.

The culprit was the CPU NB voltage, I had looked at what others were pushing but most people were not going over 1v for 3200 mhz frequencies and because im only running a stock AMD FX8350 cooler I didnt want to push the CPU NB voltage.

So far with the CPU NB at 1.1v and LLC 2 all timings on AUTO and at 3066mhz there are no cold boots!










3200mhz wont post though.

Currently running prime95 socket is at 75C after running for 10 minutes ambient temps are +30C

Th EK monoblock has just arrived so once prime95 has run for an hour or so will start to get everything into the my case and into the watercooling loop then I can play some more with voltages without worrying too much!

Oh almost forgot, bloody typical, every time I powered down the system and removed from AC power when powering back up the BIOS was resetting to defaults.

I was like 'now what!?!' thankfully it was something simple

The CMOS battery was dead!

First time thats happened to me on a new device and I have built many PC over the years!


----------



## motoray

Let me know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Thanks ever so much guys, just fired up the motherboard and have made progress.
> 
> The culprit was the CPU NB voltage, I had looked at what others were pushing but most people were not going over 1v for 3200 mhz frequencies and because im only running a stock AMD FX8350 cooler I didnt want to push the CPU NB voltage.
> 
> So far with the CPU NB at 1.1v and LLC 2 all timings on AUTO and at 3066mhz there are no cold boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200mhz wont post though.
> 
> Currently running prime95 socket is at 75C after running for 10 minutes ambient temps are +30C
> 
> Th EK monoblock has just arrived so once prime95 has run for an hour or so will start to get everything into the my case and into the watercooling loop then I can play some more with voltages without worrying too much!
> 
> Oh almost forgot, bloody typical, every time I powered down the system and removed from AC power when powering back up the BIOS was resetting to defaults.
> 
> I was like 'now what!?!' thankfully it was something simple
> 
> The CMOS battery was dead!
> 
> First time thats happened to me on a new device and I have built many PC over the years!


Let me know how that monoblock goes. Pics as well. It is the last piece to complete my build. I am currently running my heatkiller block.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Let me know
> 
> Let me know how that monoblock goes. Pics as well. It is the last piece to complete my build. I am currently running my heatkiller block.


No probs dude, system is being leak tested as we speak, lol. Tomorrow when I get back to the office will flush out the soapy water I've got in the mix then add pure distilled. Will send a few pics once I get onto my notebook.

Saw corrosion for the first time ever, I know the reason and it's only in one place, need to shift the silver radiator plug further away from the EK nickle petg connectors. Only the two connectors on the rad next to the silver plug got slight corroded....
.


----------



## mongoled

As requested here are a few pics





Unsure whats going on with the EK block but if you look closely you will see that there is some type of oil inside the block!!



Im hoping my soapy water solution will have displaced it by tomorrow..........


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Im hoping my soapy water solution will have displaced it by tomorrow..........


What a loop, all the best, looking forward to overclocking and temp results.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> As requested here are a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsure whats going on with the EK block but if you look closely you will see that there is some type of oil inside the block!!
> 
> 
> 
> Im hoping my soapy water solution will have displaced it by tomorrow..........


I would have just disassembled the block and cleaned it before hand.i clean everything before i assemble so i can just connect and go. But i hope it works out. Im still not sure if i want to go monoblock or not. I mean temp wise i have nothing to really gain.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> What a loop, all the best, looking forward to overclocking and temp results.


Thanks, was meant to start a build log from the system in my sig, never got round to it and now I need a new sig and new photos!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> I would have just disassembled the block and cleaned it before hand.i clean everything before i assemble so i can just connect and go. But i hope it works out. Im still not sure if i want to go monoblock or not. I mean temp wise i have nothing to really gain.


That's what I usually do, but there was some reports that if the block is opened that once you re-assemble it there is a performance drop.

So I wanted to test it 'as is' before I decide to do anything!

Anyhow, just a quick update, firstly, I can only get 3200mhz ram to boot by raising ddr voltage to over 1.43v and even then it does not post from a cold boot.

Keep reading about people talking about ddr startup voltage as a solution to this problem but cannot find anything in our motherboards BIOS for this.

Once in Windows it seems stable (3200mhz ram)



Only two fans are working in pull config on the NexXxoS UT60 280 (need to repair one channel on my fan controller)

Prime95 been running with default settings so obviously not all ram is loaded

Can someone chime in if the temps look 'normal' for this setup, ambient temps are around 32C, temps at the back of the board (behind CPU) is around 44C










** EDIT **

The grease eventually dispersed, still have micro bubbles in the loop and some biggish ones in the CPU part of the monoblock! Hopefully after a few days these will go away, once I get a chance will upload the video I took of the bubbles in the block, I tried shaking the PC real hard and frantically but they wont budge


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Thanks, was meant to start a build log from the system in my sig, never got round to it and now I need a new sig and new photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I usually do, but there was some reports that if the block is opened that once you re-assemble it there is a performance drop.
> 
> So I wanted to test it 'as is' before I decide to do anything!
> 
> Anyhow, just a quick update, firstly, I can only get 3200mhz ram to boot by raising ddr voltage to over 1.43v and even then it does not post from a cold boot.
> 
> Keep reading about people talking about ddr startup voltage as a solution to this problem but cannot find anything in our motherboards BIOS for this.
> 
> Once in Windows it seems stable (3200mhz ram)
> 
> 
> 
> Only two fans are working in pull config on the NexXxoS UT60 280 (need to repair one channel on my fan controller)
> 
> Prime95 been running with default settings so obviously not all ram is loaded
> 
> Can someone chime in if the temps look 'normal' for this setup, ambient temps are around 32C, temps at the back of the board (behind CPU) is around 44C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** EDIT **
> 
> The grease eventually dispersed, still have micro bubbles in the loop and some biggish ones in the CPU part of the monoblock! Hopefully after a few days these will go away, once I get a chance will upload the video I took of the bubbles in the block, I tried shaking the PC real hard and frantically but they wont budge
> 
> My temps with a Supremacy EVO are around 53C or so at load, 30C ambient. I have to have my RAM all the way up at 1.5 to be completely stable at 3066, but my RAM has unique challenges, Dual Rank Dual Sided 2X16Gb, they are Samsung B Die though. It might be stable at 1.49, last I tried was 1.48 and didn't want to mess with a good thing, but I my 1080Ti will get here Tuesday, hopefully, I'm in FL, and then I'll be redoing my loop, adding a radiator and changing out my res.


----------



## mongoled

Thanks for the update on your temps, can you give me a run down on your water cooling loop?

Oh and good luck with the hurricane!

So just putting this out there as there are nuggets of information found here and there that are golden!!

Ive now learned the reason for the cold boots, would have been nice to have found out sooner!

In my particular case and seems to be the same case with others, is that the voltage that is applied to the RAM at start up is not sufficient when pushing to higher frequencies/timings etc.

Asus have implemented a boot dram voltage that solves the issue for them.

As we don't have this option on our motherboards I have found a semi fix in using the procODT settings and using 60ohms (still testing...)

Sometimes I get an F2 on power on from cold boot, but after 3 beeps it loads the correct settings and continues.

Now to something else I'm hoping that someone can shed some light!

At the moment in time I have everything @ stock except these few things

CPU NB/Soc Voltage: 1.1v
CLDO_VDDP Voltage: 1.0v
ProcODT 60 ohm

The Stilt mem timing app shows the following



Now to the 'issue'

Yesterday evening I ran prime95 for almost 5 hours with 14GB of ram loaded, blend, it passed with no errors...
Today I ran HCI memtest over 300%

While HCI was running I had some music playing in the background.

I decided to stop the HCI test as there were no errors and wanted to do some other things on the computer, just basic stuff.

After around 20-30 minutes since stopping HCI memtest and doing other stuff, i.e. web browsing, networking apps and music playing I hard a hard crash!

I.e. speakers went into DDDDddddddddrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr mode with the system locking up !










I'm like ***, prime95 was sold, HCI memtest was solid, but with no load on the PC it crashes ?!#!?

So is this a 'know issue' ????


----------



## Jossrik

I've had the hard crashes with the sound too. Upping RAM voltage was the answer for me. My loop is EK D5 Vario PWM - EK Supremacy EVO - Black Ice 420 Radiator (140mmX3) - a dual bay res packed into a Phanteks Enthoo Pro case, modded for size. I'll be adding a 1080Ti to the loop as well as a 280 Radiator (140mmX2). The 420 radiator is overkill for the chip, but not quite enough with a video card added to it. Might add another pump in the near future, we'll have to see how the D5 handles everything.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> I've had the hard crashes with the sound too. Upping RAM voltage was the answer for me. My loop is EK D5 Vario PWM - EK Supremacy EVO - Black Ice 420 Radiator (140mmX3) - a dual bay res packed into a Phanteks Enthoo Pro case, modded for size. I'll be adding a 1080Ti to the loop as well as a 280 Radiator (140mmX2). The 420 radiator is overkill for the chip, but not quite enough with a video card added to it. Might add another pump in the near future, we'll have to see how the D5 handles everything.


Thanks for the heads up, will test with more ddr voltage

Your loop is not too dissimilar to my own, ive started testing the overclock I can get on the CPU just getting a baseline of what to expect.

Currently priming small FFT's at 3.9 Ghz @ 1.35v set in bios and at 2333mhz

Have been running for about 30 minutes CPU is sat at 63C from the moment it began to now, so looks like the loop is more than sufficient at this frequency/volts combo.

Am going to bump it to 4.0Ghz to see if I will run without requiring a voltage boost!










** EDIT **

So black screen after 16 minutes, bumped it up to 1.375v, lets see how this gets on!


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, will test with more ddr voltage
> 
> Your loop is not too dissimilar to my own, ive started testing the overclock I can get on the CPU just getting a baseline of what to expect.
> 
> Currently priming small FFT's at 3.9 Ghz @ 1.35v set in bios and at 2333mhz
> 
> Have been running for about 30 minutes CPU is sat at 63C from the moment it began to now, so looks like the loop is more than sufficient at this frequency/volts combo.
> 
> Am going to bump it to 4.0Ghz to see if I will run without requiring a voltage boost!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** EDIT **
> 
> So black screen after 16 minutes, bumped it up to 1.375v, lets see how this gets on!


What are ur ambient temps? 63c seems warm for 1.35v


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, will test with more ddr voltage
> 
> Your loop is not too dissimilar to my own, ive started testing the overclock I can get on the CPU just getting a baseline of what to expect.
> 
> Currently priming small FFT's at 3.9 Ghz @ 1.35v set in bios and at 2333mhz
> 
> Have been running for about 30 minutes CPU is sat at 63C from the moment it began to now, so looks like the loop is more than sufficient at this frequency/volts combo.
> 
> Am going to bump it to 4.0Ghz to see if I will run without requiring a voltage boost!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** EDIT **
> 
> So black screen after 16 minutes, bumped it up to 1.375v, lets see how this gets on!


Black screen... Hate thems. I have a 1700X and I'm @ 1.3875/1.4 for 3.9Ghz Stable. I don't get hiccups when I run it at 1.3875, but it gets better benchies on 1.4 typically, from what I've read, that's about as far as I want to go with voltage for the chip. Temps are well within good to awesome range. The 1600X is slightly different from the 8 core chips, but I don't know enough about them to give advices.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Black screen... Hate thems. I have a 1700X and I'm @ 1.3875/1.4 for 3.9Ghz Stable. I don't get hiccups when I run it at 1.3875, but it gets better benchies on 1.4 typically, from what I've read, that's about as far as I want to go with voltage for the chip. Temps are well within good to awesome range. The 1600X is slightly different from the 8 core chips, but I don't know enough about them to give advices.


Hi! Thanks for your comments










Upping the voltage slightly I'm stable at 4ghz with 1.375v, this is preliminary testing using only prim95 with 14000gb of memory, everything else default settings

I've been upping the memory speeds do see if I can reach the max click I had previously tested at which 3200mhz

Right now I'm priming at 2933mhz

Temps no higher than 58C


----------



## TMatzelle60

Hello,

Currently Looking for a X370 motherboard to pair with my 1800x.

Like i expressed in other forums im worried about RAM compatibility

How is the X370 XPower


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Currently Looking for a X370 motherboard to pair with my 1800x.
> 
> Like i expressed in other forums im worried about RAM compatibility
> 
> How is the X370 XPower


In terms of ram its the same as all others. Some of us have absolutely zero issies. Others do... Though im sure much of us with click n go 3200 kits are more than happy to share which kits to buy. Other than that the mobo is solid, oc's well and vrm's run cool.


----------



## Mega Man

Get brie, also you can check out my post on how to help. On mobile or I would link (on air plane)


----------



## mongoled

Guys so here is where I'm at

With regards to the CPU/RAM overclock results validated below everything in BIOS on Auto except

CPU NB/Soc Voltage: 1.1v
CLDO_VDDP Voltage: 1.0v
DDR Voltage: 1.35v (AUTO)
ProcODT 60 ohm

CPU Overclock
4.0Ghz 1.375v, RAM 2333mhz - Prime95 custom 14000MB all other settings as is - 5 hours

RAM Overclock
Default, RAM 3200mhz - Prime95 custom 14000MB all other settings as is - 5 hours

So now I'm attempting to get them to meet!










Currently running

CPU: 4.0Ghz Voltage:1.4v LLC: mode 1
CPU NB/Soc Voltage: 1.15v: mode 1
CLDO_VDDP Voltage: 1.05v
RAM: 2933mhz Voltage:1.4v

Its been up to 70C while priming at the settings I mentioned above, see ive been getting black screens when a couple of hours into priming, so ive decided to up all the voltage across the board to see if they will get me stability then I will dial them down, each one independently and see which of the three or which in tandem are required.

The mode 1 LLC setting sure is dumping a whole load more heat into the equation, temps are way less on auto (8C - 10C)!

So as of writing this I'm around 50 minutes into prim95, I hope it runs for a few more hours!

When I decided to get this setup I said I would be happy if I could attain 4000mhz @ 3200mhz with OK timings at a reasonable load CPU temp of around 65C, at this moment I am 5C too hot, so hopefully by dialing down some voltage, LLC settings etc I can reach my target.

From what I have read, this is a average result, for some reason my memory is no where near the frequencies that The Stilt is using, I was worried that my ram sticks would be a new revision that has Hynix mem modules! So check and they are Samsung B dies, but as I said they seem pretty poor, or im missing some basic settings.

Question? I didn't bother putting typing in all the timings manually , I.e overwriting the auto settings with the same value, should I do this ?










Oh forgot to say I reckon its either some setting I have to find or that simply its my CPU mem controller that is not up to snuff , oh and one other thing, with the FX's we could use the trick of raising trfc when running high CPU NB speeds in tandem with high CPU clocks, is there any such tweak on this platform ???


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Guys so here is where I'm at
> 
> With regards to the CPU/RAM overclock results validated below everything in BIOS on Auto except
> 
> CPU NB/Soc Voltage: 1.1v
> CLDO_VDDP Voltage: 1.0v
> DDR Voltage: 1.35v (AUTO)
> ProcODT 60 ohm
> 
> CPU Overclock
> 4.0Ghz 1.375v, RAM 2333mhz - Prime95 custom 14000MB all other settings as is - 5 hours
> 
> RAM Overclock
> Default, RAM 3200mhz - Prime95 custom 14000MB all other settings as is - 5 hours
> 
> So now I'm attempting to get them to meet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running
> 
> CPU: 4.0Ghz Voltage:1.4v LLC: mode 1
> CPU NB/Soc Voltage: 1.15v: mode 1
> CLDO_VDDP Voltage: 1.05v
> RAM: 2933mhz Voltage:1.4v
> 
> Its been up to 70C while priming at the settings I mentioned above, see ive been getting black screens when a couple of hours into priming, so ive decided to up all the voltage across the board to see if they will get me stability then I will dial them down, each one independently and see which of the three or which in tandem are required.
> 
> The mode 1 LLC setting sure is dumping a whole load more heat into the equation, temps are way less on auto (8C - 10C)!
> 
> So as of writing this I'm around 50 minutes into prim95, I hope it runs for a few more hours!
> 
> When I decided to get this setup I said I would be happy if I could attain 4000mhz @ 3200mhz with OK timings at a reasonable load CPU temp of around 65C, at this moment I am 5C too hot, so hopefully by dialing down some voltage, LLC settings etc I can reach my target.
> 
> From what I have read, this is a average result, for some reason my memory is no where near the frequencies that The Stilt is using, I was worried that my ram sticks would be a new revision that has Hynix mem modules! So check and they are Samsung B dies, but as I said they seem pretty poor, or im missing some basic settings.
> 
> Question? I didn't bother putting typing in all the timings manually , I.e overwriting the auto settings with the same value, should I do this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh forgot to say I reckon its either some setting I have to find or that simply its my CPU mem controller that is not up to snuff , oh and one other thing, with the FX's we could use the trick of raising trfc when running high CPU NB speeds in tandem with high CPU clocks, is there any such tweak on this platform ???


Temps are definitely quite warm. The highest i have seen is 54-56C. Your block should be better than mine. Im rocking a old heatkiller 3.0 that i modded mounts. But i think your mem has been holding you back. Im not a mem guru.

Edit: here is my kit https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820232381

Was only 135$ when i bought it tho.... strange because ur set of ram should technically be better than mine.
What bios are you currently using and did u try going back to an older bios? Hope it is not a board problem.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Guys so here is where I'm at
> 
> With regards to the CPU/RAM overclock results validated below everything in BIOS on Auto except
> 
> CPU NB/Soc Voltage: 1.1v
> CLDO_VDDP Voltage: 1.0v
> DDR Voltage: 1.35v (AUTO)
> ProcODT 60 ohm
> 
> CPU Overclock
> 4.0Ghz 1.375v, RAM 2333mhz - Prime95 custom 14000MB all other settings as is - 5 hours
> 
> RAM Overclock
> Default, RAM 3200mhz - Prime95 custom 14000MB all other settings as is - 5 hours
> 
> So now I'm attempting to get them to meet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running
> 
> CPU: 4.0Ghz Voltage:1.4v LLC: mode 1
> CPU NB/Soc Voltage: 1.15v: mode 1
> CLDO_VDDP Voltage: 1.05v
> RAM: 2933mhz Voltage:1.4v
> 
> Its been up to 70C while priming at the settings I mentioned above, see ive been getting black screens when a couple of hours into priming, so ive decided to up all the voltage across the board to see if they will get me stability then I will dial them down, each one independently and see which of the three or which in tandem are required.
> 
> The mode 1 LLC setting sure is dumping a whole load more heat into the equation, temps are way less on auto (8C - 10C)!
> 
> So as of writing this I'm around 50 minutes into prim95, I hope it runs for a few more hours!
> 
> When I decided to get this setup I said I would be happy if I could attain 4000mhz @ 3200mhz with OK timings at a reasonable load CPU temp of around 65C, at this moment I am 5C too hot, so hopefully by dialing down some voltage, LLC settings etc I can reach my target.
> 
> From what I have read, this is a average result, for some reason my memory is no where near the frequencies that The Stilt is using, I was worried that my ram sticks would be a new revision that has Hynix mem modules! So check and they are Samsung B dies, but as I said they seem pretty poor, or im missing some basic settings.
> 
> Question? I didn't bother putting typing in all the timings manually , I.e overwriting the auto settings with the same value, should I do this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh forgot to say I reckon its either some setting I have to find or that simply its my CPU mem controller that is not up to snuff , oh and one other thing, with the FX's we could use the trick of raising trfc when running high CPU NB speeds in tandem with high CPU clocks, is there any such tweak on this platform ???


I think you'd be better off to use LLC 2 or 3 - 1 is too boosty in my opinion.

I'd be interested to see a screenshot of RTC on your machine - TRC seems to be a key setting with my combo as far as eliminating random instability and memory training loops during post.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think you'd be better off to use LLC 2 or 3 - 1 is too boosty in my opinion.
> 
> I'd be interested to see a screenshot of RTC on your machine - TRC seems to be a key setting with my combo as far as eliminating random instability and memory training loops during post.


Here you go

3333mhz


3200mhz


3133mhz (I'm currently priming with these settings about an hour in)


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Temps are definitely quite warm. The highest i have seen is 54-56C. Your block should be better than mine. Im rocking a old heatkiller 3.0 that i modded mounts. But i think your mem has been holding you back. Im not a mem guru.
> 
> Edit: here is my kit https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820232381
> 
> Was only 135$ when i bought it tho.... strange because ur set of ram should technically be better than mine.
> What bios are you currently using and did u try going back to an older bios? Hope it is not a board problem.


Currently on 1.8 official, don't have any experience on older bios.

It could it be a board issue but as I said its either some important settings or the CPU, I may consider re-seating the waterblock, just a pain to do as I got to bleed dismantle and then refill!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Temps are definitely quite warm. The highest i have seen is 54-56C. Your block should be better than mine. Im rocking a old heatkiller 3.0 that i modded mounts. But i think your mem has been holding you back. Im not a mem guru.
> 
> Edit: here is my kit https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820232381
> 
> Was only 135$ when i bought it tho.... strange because ur set of ram should technically be better than mine.
> What bios are you currently using and did u try going back to an older bios? Hope it is not a board problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on 1.8 official, don't have any experience on older bios.
> 
> It could it be a board issue but as I said its either some important settings or the CPU, I may consider re-seating the waterblock, just a pain to do as I got to bleed dismantle and then refill!
Click to expand...

Check core temps with Ryzen master software before tearing into the loop - could be the offset.

Thanks for posting the RTC settings, quite a bit different kit than I have, hard for me to make any comparisons.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Check core temps with Ryzen master software before tearing into the loop - could be the offset.
> 
> Thanks for posting the RTC settings, quite a bit different kit than I have, hard for me to make any comparisons.


Shouldnt the offset be gone in the newer bios? But it is def possible. Mine being a 1700 doesn't have the offset. That would make a lot of sense.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Check core temps with Ryzen master software before tearing into the loop - could be the offset.
> 
> Thanks for posting the RTC settings, quite a bit different kit than I have, hard for me to make any comparisons.


My goal tonight is to find some other people with samsung b kits to see what their ram timings default to, so I can compare to mine.

Ryzen master has the same temperature

Ambient temps are probably low 30C (im overclocking remotely, lol)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Check core temps with Ryzen master software before tearing into the loop - could be the offset.
> 
> Thanks for posting the RTC settings, quite a bit different kit than I have, hard for me to make any comparisons.
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldnt the offset be gone in the newer bios? But it is def possible. Mine being a 1700 doesn't have the offset. That would make a lot of sense.
Click to expand...

The offset is still there on mine ( 1.80 bios) EDIT: Early chip 1707 batch


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The offset is still there on mine ( 1.80 bios) EDIT: Early chip 1707 batch


Ya i thought i read a while back it was going to be removed. Guess not. More of a nuisance than anything i guess.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The offset is still there on mine ( 1.80 bios) EDIT: Early chip 1707 batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya i thought i read a while back it was going to be removed. Guess not. More of a nuisance than anything i guess.
Click to expand...

read that the early batch X chips may not lose the offset,no idea if thats factual.


----------



## mongoled

Well prime95 blacked out after the 5 hour mark, will retest with LLC on auto to see if the excessive voltage/heat load is the cause of the black screens after priming for several hours.

Temps had peaked at 73C, alternating between 65C - 73C ambients in the low 30's

I also found the timings (they are in the Ryzen Essential Info thread) that The Stilt had been using on the Crosshair HERO for 3200mhz and 3400mhz and have/will be applying these to see if I can clock my RAM any better.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Well prime95 blacked out after the 5 hour mark, will retest with LLC on auto to see if the excessive voltage/heat load is the cause of the black screens after priming for several hours.
> 
> Temps had peaked at 73C, alternating between 65C - 73C ambients in the low 30's
> 
> I also found the timings (they are in the Ryzen Essential Info thread) that The Stilt had been using on the Crosshair HERO for 3200mhz and 3400mhz and have/will be applying these to see if I can clock my RAM any better.


might set it up for current balance rather than thermal .


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> might set it up for current balance rather than thermal .


Well im trying several things, which isnt the best method in troubleshooting, but I may have discovered a nice thing about my setup and the voltages im using.

I had been running the SOC voltage between 1.10 and 1.15, but it seems like that is way over the top, I decided to knock back the SOC voltage to under 0.975 and are able to prime with the CPU @ 4Ghz, RAM @ 3200mhz (1.43v), timings 14,14,14,14,28,50,307(the stilt's 3200mhz 'easy' timings).

Before when I tested with SOC @ 1.15v and the settings and timings I posted to you a few posts earlier prime95 would almost instantly reboot the PC.

But now prime95 is running up to an hour before some of the threads fail.

After some more reading I started to ask around other forums if we have VTT DDR adjustments on our motherboards, still waiting to find about this !


----------



## DarknightOCR

Hello.

Can someone give me some information.
I know it is not an Xpower, but in MSI krait B350, there are two jumper JOV1 and JOV2, I think it is jumper for overvoltage. (I think in Xpower also exist)
On the website and in the manual does not make any reference to these two jumpers.
I already inserted them, but in the bios neither option appears nor the voltage limit gets higher.
Maintains maximum vcore of 1.55v

Does it need any bios, or mod for the jumper to work?

thanks


----------



## os2wiz

The Titanium does not come with an anti-static bag. I have been off the forums lately as my cpu replacement by AMD has been delayed big time by Hurricane Irma. The replacement center is in Miami. It has been closed due to the power outages, so it looks like my new 1800X will not be here until Friday the 15th. I snagged a Vega 56 card meanwhile and am waiting for Alphacool full cover AIO gpu block availability. It has been sold out at Mod My Mods.


----------



## Mega Man

Yea, also most mobos dont have the "stickers" (tamper proof) on them, they want you to open at them. However those stickers can be purchased by shops


----------



## mongoled

Just posting some pics for those who are interested in the mount of the EK waterblock




Looks like there is almost perfect mating surface between the IHS and the waterblock










So after hours upon hours of testing it seems that using the stilt's 3200mhz safe settings I am not able to run prime95 custom 14000mb stable unless the CPU is under 3.0ghz all cores










Am running out of things to try...............


----------



## Jossrik

1.93 out. Just noticed...


----------



## MihlfMachine

Has anyone had an issue with slow to obtain a DHCP address? All other devices on my network obtain one very quickly, except for this motherboard/device. I'm talking a good minute, to minute and a half on this thing. If I plug any other device into my router, it feels almost instantaneous in comparison. I've updated to the latest drivers for my chipset, and is still slow.


----------



## Mega Man

Nope


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Just posting some pics for those who are interested in the mount of the EK waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like there is almost perfect mating surface between the IHS and the waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after hours upon hours of testing it seems that using the stilt's 3200mhz safe settings I am not able to run prime95 custom 14000mb stable unless the CPU is under 3.0ghz all cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am running out of things to try...............


Did you try a different bios yet?


----------



## mongoled

I'm testing the 1.91,results are the same :\

Currently priming 3.7ghz / 2933mhz, attempting to get a baseline with regards to stability, looks like the CPU is not very good when combining high mem/cpu clocks.

I'm hoping we receive vtt ddr voltage adjustment in the next bios version that will come with the new agena


----------



## Jossrik

K. [email protected] W/1.3875v, G.Skill CL3200C15D 32Gb (2X16Gb) memory. Currently it's at 3066, latest beta bios 1.93, 1.47v, ProcODT 60, SOC 1.1375v. I think I can go lower with the RAM voltages, still playing with that part, where can I go for maybe 3200? I can't seem to get it to boot past 3066. What's a safe ProcODT? I've read people going as high as 80 for higher RAM settings, but remember some one saying early on 40 - 60 was good... Processor is on custom water. Haven't messed too much with the timings other than loosening them blindly. (primary, haven't touched 2ndary, tertiary yet.) Also, gear down/bank interleave? Yay or Nay for my memory? 3200 now gets me three long beeps, what's that mean other than no good?


----------



## jonzi

I have a similar kit. Basically highly unlikely as the kit is 2T and you are running it at 1T.

Paradoxically, mine won't boot at 2T even if the kit is set to 2133.

So in essence...3066 1T is more of an achievement than 3200 2T as far as being able to run it.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> 
> 
> K. [email protected] W/1.3875v, G.Skill CL3200C15D 32Gb (2X16Gb) memory. Currently it's at 3066, latest beta bios 1.93, 1.47v, ProcODT 60, SOC 1.1375v. I think I can go lower with the RAM voltages, still playing with that part, where can I go for maybe 3200? I can't seem to get it to boot past 3066. What's a safe ProcODT? I've read people going as high as 80 for higher RAM settings, but remember some one saying early on 40 - 60 was good... Processor is on custom water. Haven't messed too much with the timings other than loosening them blindly. (primary, haven't touched 2ndary, tertiary yet.) Also, gear down/bank interleave? Yay or Nay for my memory? 3200 now gets me three long beeps, what's that mean other than no good?


Hi,

well we are at the same point in what we are pushing for,

my current stable settings for 5 hours prime95 custom 14000mb are

CPU: 3800mhz, 1.35v, LLC auto,
RAM: 3066mhz 1.45v, 1T-14-14-14-14-28-50

Currently testing (2hr 20 minutes into test)
CPU: 3900mhz, 1.35v, LLC auto,
RAM: 3066mhz 1.45v, 1T-14-14-14-14-28-50

Just as yourself still have not found stable settings for 3200mhz memory with the CPU over 3200mhz, once ive got my baseline overclocks sorted I will start experiment with loosening some of the tertiary timings.

Im hoping playing with trc, tfaw and trfc will bring some progress!

Safe ProcODT, AMD rep said dont go over 80ohm unless you have liquid nitrogen, mine is also set at 60ohms, from what ive understood, this setting will effect cold boot issues and fixing memory holes, does not really effect stability with regards a posted system when stress testing.

I would leave RAM voltages as is until you have found stable targeted settings then start decreasing voltages etc etc

Gear down, in theory is a good thing to have, in practise seems better to have it on disabled as it throws unknown (you will need to read about exactly what gear down down does) factors into the equation.

Dont just put any sort of loose memory timings, it does not work that way (at least for my system!).

Loose timing that are out of sync with other memory timings will be a cause of instability and non posting PC.

I have been using the stilts timings and adjusting accordingly through testing, you need to spend the time testing if you want the results!










Bank interleave, all say leave disabled for single rank modules, enabled for dual rank (I dont have dual rank ram)

I also was getting 3 beeps when setting 3200mhz (I have 2x8GB), play with CPU_VDDP, mine is set at 0.765, this setting directly effects the memory being excepted at post, we need settings to help alleviate cold boot issues,

dram boot voltage
vtt ddr voltage

hope we see these in the next agesa release


----------



## Jossrik

When I bumped ProcODT up from 43 to 60 that solved my stability problems and I was able to drop my RAM voltage down to 1.47. Mine is dual rank, but ya, I've been reading your posts and peoples replies to your posts for inspiration. Ya, lotsa testing... The issue I have there is the Edison/Tesla problem. Edison did a lot of testing, repeating other peoples tests and butting his head against a wall rather than learn from other peoples mistakes. Tesla did his due diligence and from that changed the world we live in. And pigeons. Anyways, trying to learn from other mistakes. I think I can add my RAM to my waterloop, just think that's silly though... The real world benefits of that slightly higher RAM can be had with higher overclocks on CPU and GPU, but I gotta say, overclocking RAM is way fun. I don't know how far you've read back, but I like to tinker and there's so much to play with on the RAM end. I have full belief that with the newer AGESAs coming up I'll hit that 3200 EZ. Just gonna take time. My RAM kit is in the minority so isn't getting priority with stability from the nobility that handles the bioses, I think. Luckily for me, my kit is Samsung B Die. From the RAM QVL there's not much 2x16Gb rated for anything over 2400 last I checked.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> When I bumped ProcODT up from 43 to 60 that solved my stability problems and I was able to drop my RAM voltage down to 1.47. Mine is dual rank, but ya, I've been reading your posts and peoples replies to your posts for inspiration. Ya, lotsa testing... The issue I have there is the Edison/Tesla problem. Edison did a lot of testing, repeating other peoples tests and butting his head against a wall rather than learn from other peoples mistakes. Tesla did his due diligence and from that changed the world we live in. And pigeons. Anyways, trying to learn from other mistakes. I think I can add my RAM to my waterloop, just think that's silly though... The real world benefits of that slightly higher RAM can be had with higher overclocks on CPU and GPU, but I gotta say, overclocking RAM is way fun. I don't know how far you've read back, but I like to tinker and there's so much to play with on the RAM end. I have full belief that with the newer AGESAs coming up I'll hit that 3200 EZ. Just gonna take time. My RAM kit is in the minority so isn't getting priority with stability from the nobility that handles the bioses, I think. Luckily for me, my kit is Samsung B Die. From the RAM QVL there's not much 2x16Gb rated for anything over 2400 last I checked.


I hear everything you say!

its about reading what others have done and finding the correct things to change!

Have managed next step on on the overclock

Prime95 custom 14000mb
CPU: 3900mhz, 1.35v, LLC auto,
RAM: 3066mhz 1.45v, 1T-14-14-14-14-28-50



A peculiarity, although I have trfc set to 307 in the bios its being read as 514, when I check in the BIOS it IS set to 307 but the value that is being read is 514 ?!?

Though I think its a blessing as its 'hinting' at me that I need to loosen trfc for stability










Currently running

Prime95 custom 14000mb
CPU: 4000mhz, 1.40v, LLC auto,
RAM: 3066mhz 1.45v, 1T-14-14-14-14-28-50

Had to up the voltage as it black screened on me after running for about 20 minutes (it was on 1.35v)

Lets see if I can get this to be stable without crazy voltages..........


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> I hear everything you say!
> 
> its about reading what others have done and finding the correct things to change!
> 
> Have managed next step on on the overclock
> 
> Prime95 custom 14000mb
> CPU: 3900mhz, 1.35v, LLC auto,
> RAM: 3066mhz 1.45v, 1T-14-14-14-14-28-50
> 
> 
> 
> A peculiarity, although I have trfc set to 307 in the bios its being read as 514, when I check in the BIOS it IS set to 307 but the value that is being read is 514 ?!?
> 
> Though I think its a blessing as its 'hinting' at me that I need to loosen trfc for stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running
> 
> Prime95 custom 14000mb
> CPU: 4000mhz, 1.40v, LLC auto,
> RAM: 3066mhz 1.45v, 1T-14-14-14-14-28-50
> 
> Had to up the voltage as it black screened on me after running for about 20 minutes (it was on 1.35v)
> 
> Lets see if I can get this to be stable without crazy voltages..........


Try LLC 1 or 2 with your lower 1.35v.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The Titanium does not come with an anti-static bag. I have been off the forums lately as my cpu replacement by AMD has been delayed big time by Hurricane Irma. The replacement center is in Miami. It has been closed due to the power outages, so it looks like my new 1800X will not be here until Friday the 15th. I snagged a Vega 56 card meanwhile and am waiting for Alphacool full cover AIO gpu block availability. It has been sold out at Mod My Mods.


Hi,

What was the issue with your 1800X ?


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Try LLC 1 or 2 with your lower 1.35v.


Will try that after/if the current test completes

Currently over 2hrs 30 minutes into the test ......

** EDIT **

Black screen after 3hrs something minutes, lol

to the LLC i go .............


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Try LLC 1 or 2 with your lower 1.35v.


No good,crashes after 15-20 minutes

Currently been running for 3hrs 20min with the following settings

Prime95 custom 14000mb
CPU: 4000mhz, 1.40v, LLC Level 4
RAM: 3066mhz 1.45v, 1T-14-14-14-14-28-50-512

Peak temp so far has been 70.6C, ambient temp low 30C

This is a closed case system with fan filters in place










Im sure if I took the filters off the temps would be lower, ive seen almost 260W of power being drawn measured through my AC belkin power meter

HWinfo from the motherboard sensor section is showing current CPU voltage as 1.424, while the CPU voltage regulator has the value as 1.387

Is there any program that raises the CPU temp more than prime95 ?

** EDIT **

Could not wait till 5 hours! So stopped at 4 hrs



Going to do some regular stuff with the PC to see if I get any strange issues!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> What was the issue with your 1800X ?


Well if it was the cpu , after Titanium bios 1.73 or official bios 1.7 I could no longer successfully post if I chose to change the cpu multiplier from auto to overclock it. Any value whatever other than auto would cause failure to post. Only a cmos clearnce would allow me to post into bios if I changed the multiplier. This issue would disappear if I reverted to bios 1.72 or earlier. So AMD replaced mu 1800X and the same problem still exists. It is totally befudddling to me. My first 1800X also had a better IMC than on the new one. While my settings are identical I get between 10 to 14 fps less with this new cpu in my cinebench 15.0 benchmarks with open gl. So could it be anything in the motherboard that causes the failure to post with cpu multiplier activated with the new microcode???? I am also tweaking my RX Vega 56 card. I have run some benchmarks and they look quite good, close to an Nvidia 1080 gpu. I am still awaiting my Alphacool Eiswolf GPX 120 full cover AIO gpu waterblock. It should arrive in 2 weeks according to ModMyMods.
If anyone has a theory on my multiplier issue and why uit did nt resolve with the second 1800X installation, I am all ears. Right now I am at 3.9 GHZ using the gameboost utility in the bios.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Well if it was the cpu , after Titanium bios 1.73 or official bios 1.7 I could no longer successfully post if I chose to change the cpu multiplier from auto to overclock it. Any value whatever other than auto would cause failure to post. Only a cmos clearnce would allow me to post into bios if I changed the multiplier. This issue would disappear if I reverted to bios 1.72 or earlier. So AMD replaced mu 1800X and the same problem still exists. It is totally befudddling to me. My first 1800X also had a better IMC than on the new one. While my settings are identical I get between 10 to 14 fps less with this new cpu in my cinebench 15.0 benchmarks with open gl. So could it be anything in the motherboard that causes the failure to post with cpu multiplier activated with the new microcode????


What about the latest bios 7A31v18?


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Well if it was the cpu , after Titanium bios 1.73 or official bios 1.7 I could no longer successfully post if I chose to change the cpu multiplier from auto to overclock it. Any value whatever other than auto would cause failure to post. Only a cmos clearnce would allow me to post into bios if I changed the multiplier. This issue would disappear if I reverted to bios 1.72 or earlier. So AMD replaced mu 1800X and the same problem still exists. It is totally befudddling to me. My first 1800X also had a better IMC than on the new one. While my settings are identical I get between 10 to 14 fps less with this new cpu in my cinebench 15.0 benchmarks with open gl. So could it be anything in the motherboard that causes the failure to post with cpu multiplier activated with the new microcode???? I am also tweaking my RX Vega 56 card. I have run some benchmarks and they look quite good, close to an Nvidia 1080 gpu. I am still awaiting my Alphacool Eiswolf GPX 120 full cover AIO gpu waterblock. It should arrive in 2 weeks according to ModMyMods.
> If anyone has a theory on my multiplier issue and why uit did nt resolve with the second 1800X installation, I am all ears. Right now I am at 3.9 GHZ using the gameboost utility in the bios.


Unsure about what you could try,

but from experience something is very flaky regards BIOS and OC settings.

Had a bug with some similarities with regards to the CPU multiplier, for some reason the CPU vcore would get stuck on default value, the only way I could get the CPU vcore to 'obey' the values set instead of the default value was to change the multiplier by one, i.e. if I had 38 I had to change to either 37 or 39, save reboot and then the CPU vcore would respect the value it had been set to.

Another OC bug, although I have 2 x 8GB installed, the motherboard would only detect 8GB. I took me a while to realise this was the issue and I kept getting F9 code but then the computer would post.

I flashed to 2 differenty BIOS versions until I noticed the motherboard for some reason was only detecting one stick of RAM.

Solution, I powered down the mobo, unseated the ram sticks, inserted one by one to test they were both OK.

Once i determined they were both OK, put them both back in, power button, post OK, dialled in OC settings, post OK.

So for sure strange things are occurring with this platform.......


----------



## Mega Man

Sounds like bios is fine, that sounds to me like a bad seating, be it dusty or w.e.

As to oz, like always bios screen shots please


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> well we are at the same point in what we are pushing for,
> 
> my current stable settings for 5 hours prime95 custom 14000mb are
> 
> CPU: 3800mhz, 1.35v, LLC auto,
> RAM: 3066mhz 1.45v, 1T-14-14-14-14-28-50
> 
> Currently testing (2hr 20 minutes into test)
> CPU: 3900mhz, 1.35v, LLC auto,
> RAM: 3066mhz 1.45v, 1T-14-14-14-14-28-50
> 
> Just as yourself still have not found stable settings for 3200mhz memory with the CPU over 3200mhz, once ive got my baseline overclocks sorted I will start experiment with loosening some of the tertiary timings.
> 
> Im hoping playing with trc, tfaw and trfc will bring some progress!
> 
> Safe ProcODT, AMD rep said dont go over 80ohm unless you have liquid nitrogen, mine is also set at 60ohms, from what ive understood, this setting will effect cold boot issues and fixing memory holes, does not really effect stability with regards a posted system when stress testing.
> 
> I would leave RAM voltages as is until you have found stable targeted settings then start decreasing voltages etc etc
> 
> Gear down, in theory is a good thing to have, in practise seems better to have it on disabled as it throws unknown (you will need to read about exactly what gear down down does) factors into the equation.
> 
> Dont just put any sort of loose memory timings, it does not work that way (at least for my system!).
> 
> Loose timing that are out of sync with other memory timings will be a cause of instability and non posting PC.
> 
> I have been using the stilts timings and adjusting accordingly through testing, you need to spend the time testing if you want the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bank interleave, all say leave disabled for single rank modules, enabled for dual rank (I dont have dual rank ram)
> 
> I also was getting 3 beeps when setting 3200mhz (I have 2x8GB), play with CPU_VDDP, mine is set at 0.765, this setting directly effects the memory being excepted at post, we need settings to help alleviate cold boot issues,
> 
> dram boot voltage
> vtt ddr voltage
> 
> hope we see these in the next agesa release


I think you meant bank group swap NOT interleave.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sounds like bios is fine, that sounds to me like a bad seating, be it dusty or w.e.
> 
> As to oz, like always bios screen shots please


Unlikely to be a bad seating as it has been reseated twice by a professional with no change in results.


----------



## Jossrik

1.94 out this morning I guess... Keeping my eyes crossed 3200.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> 1.94 out this morning I guess... Keeping my eyes crossed 3200.


Hmmm lots of beta bios updates!

Shame we have no idea what the changes are.

Going from 1.91 to 1.80 ive had to up my CPU vcore to be prime95 stable custom 14000mb to 1.4250 from 1.4000.

Undecided if im gonna try the beta bios, had alot of weird issues with the 1.91 bios that I have not had since moving back to 1.8

..................................


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

1.91 worked pretty well for me. The 1.93 was a disaster and created a stability issue. So far 1.94 has been pretty good.

As for the issue Os2Wiz is seeing, I have seen something *similar*, and it may be the same. The BIOS does take the multiplier and it boots showing the correct after POST, but once Windows loads it would be at the default CPU speed. The issue isn't with the multiplier, it's a voltage issue. This would occur when my memory wouldn't pass the training tests (as far as I can tell). It's a known issue with Ryzen and Hynix die related to voltages at bootup. I had read AMD was working to address this in an updated AGESA. The AGESA version for 1.94 is 1.0.0.6B. So when it did fail (was inconsistent), going into the BIOS and changing the CPU multiplier is the only way to get the custom voltages to work again. You can try rebooting over and over, but if you would check in your BIOS you would see actual CPU/SOC voltages at default. Only changing the multiple would get the voltages to stick. Using the MSI Boost function adds a "behavior" after POST which must cause the voltages to get reset because using it did seem to work as a work-around (for the CPU, but not the memory training issues)

So far, 1.94 hasn't shown the issue but I haven't been using it long enough to have a track record on cold boots. At least this morning it came up just fine.


----------



## mongoled

Thanks for the feedback!

Very helpful information, maybe this was the reason for the quick update from 1.93 to 1.94


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sounds like bios is fine, that sounds to me like a bad seating, be it dusty or w.e.
> 
> As to oz, like always bios screen shots please


I can't reconcile this to a bad cpu seating. As I said it has been changed at least twice since this problem has cropped up 3 months ago.. It has being done by an installation professional. And if it is only apparent with post agesa 1.06 bioses revisions that does NOT reconcile with a seating issue. I respect your knowledge but it simply is not logical. To me a seating issue leads to flakiness, not a consistent repeatable and verifiable flaw that mysteriously disappears when reverting to earlier bios revisions. If my logic is flawed please give me an example to demonstrate your point.


----------



## Mega Man

Thats fine, a bad seating can be alot though, dust, debris, poor contact, ect


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Thats fine, a bad seating can be alot though, dust, debris, poor contact, ect[/quote
> 
> I will have my tech guy come in , I will get a can of compressed air to clean the cpu socket and will give it a try again. I have nothing to lose by it. Also uploading the Rise of Tomb Raider benchmark run at 4k resolution on My Rx vega 56 set at 900mhz memory overclock, 1.1 volts and 3.5% core overclock.


----------



## Mega Man

I was trying to understand why you keep going to the cpu socket. So i went back to the original quote,

I was speaking ONLY to the memory difficulties. Maybe that will help

(And memory socket, not cpu socket)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I was trying to understand why you keep going to the cpu socket. So i went back to the original quote,
> 
> I was speaking ONLY to the memory difficulties. Maybe that will help
> 
> (And memory socket, not cpu socket)


So you are not referring to my problem with cpu multiplier or are you. You are really confusing me now. I do not think I have any problem with my memory stability or overclock. I am only concerned now with the cpu multiplier issue. Are you saying dust or debris in memory sockets can possibly effect the cpu multiplier glitch I am experiencing???? I will then blow out all possible debris from my memory sockets and reseat the dimm modules. I'll let you know how it turns out later today.


----------



## Mega Man

Nvm ill leave it alone. No, you were having other issues with your memory.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Nvm ill leave it alone. No, you were having other issues with your memory.


I did it to no effect. Just got approval from MSI for rma of motherboard. I am waiting for them to approve advance rma but will have to call them Monday. Their call center is in a different building than their rma department. If they have a new Titanium X370 in stock they will take my credit card and ship me it. Then I will cross ship my old board when the new one arrives. and they will reverse the charge.


----------



## Jossrik

Just noticed 1.9 official is out, looks like the same date as 1.94 though... Gonna flash in a minute...


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I did it to no effect. Just got approval from MSI for rma of motherboard. I am waiting for them to approve advance rma but will have to call them Monday. Their call center is in a different building than their rma department. If they have a new Titanium X370 in stock they will take my credit card and ship me it. Then I will cross ship my old board when the new one arrives. and they will reverse the charge.


Good to hear msi is taking care of it. You always see the few ppl on newegg who get the doa, or just have problems. I have been lucky and have never had the issue. But unfortunately someone always does. Hope this is a permanent fix.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Good to hear msi is taking care of it. You always see the few ppl on newegg who get the doa, or just have problems. I have been lucky and have never had the issue. But unfortunately someone always does. Hope this is a permanent fix.


Thanks brother.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

I updated to the latest BIOS and still have the issue where my error code/CPU temp readout on the board displays a single number rather than changing with my CPU temperature, is anyone else still having this issue?


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I did it to no effect. Just got approval from MSI for rma of motherboard. I am waiting for them to approve advance rma but will have to call them Monday. Their call center is in a different building than their rma department. If they have a new Titanium X370 in stock they will take my credit card and ship me it. Then I will cross ship my old board when the new one arrives. and they will reverse the charge.


Do keep us informed. I am curious about this issue and what the actual root cause is and what the potential solutions are.

1.94 BIOS has been better, but I still had a cold boot issue this morning where my CPU reverted back to it's default and I had to change the clock multiplier to get my manual voltage setting to apply (I just alternate between 38.50x and 38.75x). I suspect this is the same problem, or at least related...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> I updated to the latest BIOS and still have the issue where my error code/CPU temp readout on the board displays a single number rather than changing with my CPU temperature, is anyone else still having this issue?


Prior to bios 1.8 mine showed cpu temp with the offset ( 1800x). Now it either shows 40 or 24 , miss the temp reading.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Prior to bios 1.8 mine showed cpu temp with the offset ( 1800x). Now it either shows 40 or 24 , miss the temp reading.


Ok, at least it's not just me. I also seem to have the issue where my BIOS CPU overclock settings aren't being applied, I remember someone in this thread mentioned a way around this using the Game Boost function, can anyone remember the process?


----------



## Hefny

Hi guys, my system does not post and the Titanium shows 00 error code. Clearing CMOS is not helping. Any ideas?


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Hi guys, my system does not post and the Titanium shows 00 error code. Clearing CMOS is not helping. Any ideas?


Solved by the Bios Flashback button.


----------



## mongoled

Here are my latest prime95 results

Prime95 custom 14000mb +7 hrs
CPU: 4000mhz, 1.425v, LLC 3,
RAM: 3200mhz 1.45v, 1T-14-14-14-14-28-50-36-560



and an AIDA64



Getting the RAM to play nice at 4ghz was achieved by playing with these settings

ClkDrvStren
AddrCmdDrvStren
CsOdtDrvStren
CkeDrvStren

I currently have them all set to 40 except for AddrCmdDrvStren which is at 60 , on auto prime95 would not pass even an hour!

Have more testing to do, but thats for another day........


----------



## xsauron

Hi, a lot of people say, that they can run with 4 RAM moduls on 3200MHz and that new Ryzen, which were created after 25th week, are very good for overcloking.
Maybe a lot of our problems are with old Ryzen revision. You can try RMA process, because all old Ryzen have Linux bug and AMD does send new AMD CPU free.

Check forum https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=1680&tstart=0

And do RMA with your CPU

Article about AMD replacement: https://www.extremetech.com/computing/254750-amd-replaces-ryzen-cpus-users-affected-rare-linux-bug
Ryzen killscript for test and log you can use like reason for RMA : https://github.com/suaefar/ryzen-test
RMA form for start for RMA process: http://support.amd.com/en-us/contact/email-form


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsauron*
> 
> Hi, a lot of people say, that they can run with 4 RAM moduls on 3200MHz and that new Ryzen, which were created after 25th week, are very good for overcloking.
> Maybe a lot of our problems are with old Ryzen revision. You can try RMA process, because all old Ryzen have Linux bug and AMD does send new AMD CPU free.
> 
> Check forum https://community.amd.com/thread/215773?start=1680&tstart=0
> 
> And do RMA with your CPU
> 
> Article about AMD replacement: https://www.extremetech.com/computing/254750-amd-replaces-ryzen-cpus-users-affected-rare-linux-bug
> Ryzen killscript for test and log you can use like reason for RMA : https://github.com/suaefar/ryzen-test
> RMA form for start for RMA process: http://support.amd.com/en-us/contact/email-form


Thanks for posting these,

unfortunately for us Windows users its not so straight forward to test in a Linux environment.

Im now testing the script you have made the link available to on an Ubuntu live usb and just like the other script that is available I am getting an error and I have no idea how to troubleshoot it

For example,

I am able to to run the script, but get this error once

/mnt/ramdisk/workdir
Using 12 parallel processes
lots of blah blah lines
[loop-0] Fri Sep 29 09:11:39 UTC 2017 start 0
[loop-0] Fri Sep 29 09:11:39 UTC 2017 configure failed

rinse and repeat for [loop 1......11]

No idea why .......

The other script fails with the following error

Extract GCC sources Test Failed: loopCountToFailure=[0] elapsedimeInSeconds=[18]

My rig is at default settings.

I want to test with Linux, but am stuck!


----------



## mongoled

(So I will continue to talk to myself .............)

After getting fed up of reading and reading with no response to any of my threads across the Internet, decided to do a bare metal install of ubuntu to a spare hdd

Now ive managed to get the script to execute and it lasted 136 seconds before I got a

[loop-4] TIME TO FAIL: 136 s

message pointing to a segfault error

So now I understand why my rig was acting so inconsistently when I was running prime95!

My Ryzen CPU is a crock










Going to retry with manual timings on the RAM .....................

** EDIT **

Nope, optimized defaults with manual timings segfault error after 148 s

Off to disable opcache .........


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> (So I will continue to talk to myself .............)
> 
> After getting fed up of reading and reading with no response to any of my threads across the Internet, decided to do a bare metal install of ubuntu to a spare hdd
> 
> Now ive managed to get the script to execute and it lasted 136 seconds before I got a
> 
> [loop-4] TIME TO FAIL: 136 s
> 
> message pointing to a segfault error
> 
> So now I understand why my rig was acting so inconsistently when I was running prime95!
> 
> My Ryzen CPU is a crock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to retry with manual timings on the RAM .....................
> 
> ** EDIT **
> 
> Nope, optimized defaults with manual timings segfault error after 148 s
> 
> Off to disable opcache .........


I don't know a darn thing about linux. All i know is i have a good chip and the odds of doing an rma and hitting silicon lottery a second time is slim to none.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> I don't know a darn thing about linux. All i know is i have a good chip and the odds of doing an rma and hitting silicon lottery a second time is slim to none.


Dont know too much myself but after fathing about for a day or two with live boot usb and getting no where, I got the scripts to work first time on a bare metal install.

The CPU failed the test with opcache enabled also

Lasted a lot longer a full 1210 seconds ....

** cry **

But with a different message

EEST build failed meaning my CPU is a crock

Ive invested so much time dialing this CPU in, positive thing is that ive learned a whole load about the platform!


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Dont know too much myself but after fathing about for a day or two with live boot usb and getting no where, I got the scripts to work first time on a bare metal install.
> 
> The CPU failed the test with opcache enabled also
> 
> Lasted a lot longer a full 1210 seconds ....
> 
> ** cry **
> 
> But with a different message
> 
> EEST build failed meaning my CPU is a crock
> 
> Ive invested so much time dialing this CPU in, positive thing is that ive learned a whole load about the platform!


So is that enough info to get an rma?


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> So is that enough info to get an rma?


From what I've been reading I'm around 90 percent sure it is.

I'm still trying to work out if the other flaky things I've been experiencing are tied to the seg fault errors that my CPU is experiencing in a Linux environment

It's taking me a little while as like yourself I don't really have a background with working in this platform so it's a steep learning curve.

That I am self employed and have to make a living in the meantime means it's taking me longer than I wish!


----------



## os2wiz

Why he enabling op cache?? It is best left disabled from all I hear.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Do keep us informed. I am curious about this issue and what the actual root cause is and what the potential solutions are.
> 
> 1.94 BIOS has been better, but I still had a cold boot issue this morning where my CPU reverted back to it's default and I had to change the clock multiplier to get my manual voltage setting to apply (I just alternate between 38.50x and 38.75x). I suspect this is the same problem, or at least related...


I think your problem is not related at all to my issue.


----------



## Elrick

Dear fellow Titanium users,

Have been running this motherboard since yesterday BUT I have not been able to find anywhere on how to TURN-OFF all the LED lighting on this motherboard.

Is there a special setting that anyone could mention here that enables this board to go silently into the Dark?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Dear fellow Titanium users,
> 
> Have been running this motherboard since yesterday BUT I have not been able to find anywhere on how to TURN-OFF all the LED lighting on this motherboard.
> 
> Is there a special setting that anyone could mention here that enables this board to go silently into the Dark?


Mystic lighting should have an option for that,. though I've never messed with it.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Why he enabling op cache?? It is best left disabled from all I hear.


Hi,

well that depends on what you are looking to do with your rig










looncraz over at reddit explains it very eloquently
Quote:


> The OpCache stores recently decoded instruction (LOTS of them, in fact) so that they don't have to be decoded again in the event they are repeated (loops, repeat calls into the same functions, etc...).
> 
> The primary advantage is just power savings, however when the decoders are working full time and the OpCache is also able to feed instructions, then a single thread can nearly saturate the core - leading to a variable performance increase.
> 
> Another, simpler, way to look at it is that the CPU can recognize repeated code and skip a couple stages in the pipeline - and fewer stages means less time to execute code and less power used.


So if you wish to take advantage of this feature of the Ryzen CPU then you would leave it enabled.

If you are simply attempting to achieve a maximum overclock but not caring about performance you would probably disable it.

Me personally, I would like to have it enabled at my 24/7 stable settings!


----------



## wmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Dear fellow Titanium users,
> 
> Have been running this motherboard since yesterday BUT I have not been able to find anywhere on how to TURN-OFF all the LED lighting on this motherboard.
> 
> Is there a special setting that anyone could mention here that enables this board to go silently into the Dark?


If you load the MSI gaming app, you can turn all the white decorative LED off with that, however the status LED lights will remain on.


----------



## motoray

Here is a random question i just started noticing. When my computer is idle my cpu temp will bounce around. Say its sitting at 23C will jump to 33c and roll back down to 23C over n over n over. Anyone else see such things? 1.6 bios


----------



## Elrick

Have been using this motherboard for the last 24 hours and here is something strange but noticeable.

I have an old 8GB RX 470 card, which works nicely NOW since it was reinstalled into my new Titanium but before that had happened, I had it inside an Asus Strix B350 'Gaming' motherboard and it made a notorious amount of squealing.

Thought it was the PSU which I had been using which was an Evga G2 550W which works with all of my other hardware be it Intel or AMD. I swapped out that power supply for a new Seasonic Titanium 750W PSU but the noise was still there, maybe a little less but you can hear it when you give it some work to do.

Just out of interest I took out the RX470 and placed it with my current Titanium motherboard and guess what, the noise disappeared, instantly. No more squealing like a squashed cat, it works silently with the new Seasonic PSU. Go figure, that the manufacturers have designed a way of inducing noise until you place it together with another one of their hardware coming from their own factory.

Is this the norm now, that you will indeed need to ALWAYS buy either an Asus, MSI, Gigabyte or Evga outfit, every time you want to build a PC from scratch?


----------



## Mega Man

No. Coil whine is very hard to prevent, ANYTHING can cause it. Incoming power, certain psus. Motherboards, add on cars, video cards..... The list goes on. And just changing one thing can fix it. It doesn't mean the thing you changed is bad, the whine is due to the electrons moving.....


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No. Coil whine is very hard to prevent, ANYTHING can cause it. Incoming power, certain psus. Motherboards, add on cars, video cards..... The list goes on. And just changing one thing can fix it. It doesn't mean the thing you changed is bad, the whine is due to the electrons moving.....


Correct, it didn't mean anything BUT having a very QUIET computer is what every owner needs and wants.

Can you imagine 26 PC's all squealing in unison. instead of enjoying peaceful contemplation ?.


----------



## Hefny

Did anyone try liquid metal, like Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut, on Ryzen in water cooling?


----------



## Mega Man

Why, is your thermals that bad? I have yet to see a need to waste such monies


----------



## Doom2pro

Thermal Grizzly Cryonaut isn't liquid metal, and yes, I use it with my Corsair H100i V2 on an 1800X.

Edit: Sorry didn't see Conductonaut, mybad.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Why, is your thermals that bad? I have yet to see a need to waste such monies


My chip is hot, the Kraken x61 can't keep it stable under 80` in stress tests @ 4GHz, at decent noise level.
It is not expensive at all, if you buy small dosage








It is not like the thermal paste, you need a smaller drop.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom2pro*
> 
> Thermal Grizzly Cryonaut isn't liquid metal, and yes, I use it with my Corsair H100i V2 on an 1800X.
> 
> Edit: Sorry didn't see Conductonaut, mybad.


What about it, is it better than the MX-4?
It is the safe plan B


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Why, is your thermals that bad? I have yet to see a need to waste such monies
> 
> 
> 
> My chip is hot, the Kraken x61 can't keep it stable under 80` in stress tests @ 4GHz, at decent noise level.
> It is not expensive at all, if you buy small dosage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not like the thermal paste, you need a smaller drop.
Click to expand...

How about buying a cooler that's worth while

(Sorry, but i am a aio hater, they are useless. Dont waste money on overpriced tim that you can use once, buy a cooler that you can reuse, that's worth a damn. Either ek expandable, Swiftech expandable, or a d15 (i reccomend the d15s) (or similar)


----------



## os2wiz

Got my replacement MSI Titanum early last week. Professionally installed for me. The problem is still there. It totally confounds me. It can not be the memory as I tried 3 expensive sets of varied Gskill dimms to overclock my memory and that multiplier problem persisted . The slots are clean the memory was installed by a pro and still the problem persists. Any other suggestions will still be entertained. The only thing I did not do on the system is remove my Samsung 960 EVO m.2 NVME drive. If anyone really thinks that this is the issue let me know and let me know why you think it could be the root cause of the problem.I do have windows WHQL support enabled, but thta should not effect posting with cpu multiplier employed.
I am still waiting for my Alphacool gpu block. Alphacool in Germany stated the product is late but they should get 40 blocks from China by October 16 and then ship some to the USA. So I should have it hopefully by the end of October from ModMyMods.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> How about buying a cooler that's worth while
> 
> (Sorry, but i am a aio hater, they are useless. Dont waste money on overpriced tim that you can use once, buy a cooler that you can reuse, that's worth a damn. Either ek expandable, Swiftech expandable, or a d15 (i reccomend the d15s) (or similar)


An EK performance kit is at 330 Euro, while the Conductonaut is for 10 Euro. If the silicon is just not stable at 4 GHz anyway, the EK will not help.
Many overclockers were stuck at 3.9 and fractions, even with custom loops.
I would take my chances with the Grizzly, and 10 Euro will not make me poorer!!!
However, I value your advice, and I think I will save for a mono block and work on the loop bit by bit.


----------



## Mega Man

Having some minor outages with my board, ill post more about in the near future.... i do miss the mem ok button on asus though, 100%.

May be my board, it had never restarted (except on 2 bios ) from windows when i click restart. It just hangs before power down....


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Having some minor outages with my board, ill post more about in the near future.... i do miss the mem ok button on asus though, 100%.
> 
> May be my board, it had never restarted (except on 2 bios ) from windows when i click restart. It just hangs before power down....


Had that issue with the 1.8x BIOS. My system would *sometimes* shut down, but would usually hang. What was especially annoying is that if I forced a power-down, the majority of times when I would boot afterwards, my system would be forced into a repair-mode boot before I could reboot into the OS, and sometimes THAT also took forever.

Haven't had that issue since going to 1.9x and have found 1.94 (which I believe is the basis for the 1.9 production version released on 9/19) to be very stable.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Had that issue with the 1.8x BIOS. My system would *sometimes* shut down, but would usually hang. What was especially annoying is that if I forced a power-down, the majority of times when I would boot afterwards, my system would be forced into a repair-mode boot before I could reboot into the OS, and sometimes THAT also took forever.
> 
> Haven't had that issue since going to 1.9x and have found 1.94 (which I believe is the basis for the 1.9 production version released on 9/19) to be very stable.


Yes it is stable but both cinebench open gl and cpu with multithread scores are lower by about 5.5% than on 1.91 beta


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Got my replacement MSI Titanum early last week. Professionally installed for me. The problem is still there. It totally confounds me. It can not be the memory as I tried 3 expensive sets of varied Gskill dimms to overclock my memory and that multiplier problem persisted . The slots are clean the memory was installed by a pro and still the problem persists. Any other suggestions will still be entertained. The only thing I did not do on the system is remove my Samsung 960 EVO m.2 NVME drive. If anyone really thinks that this is the issue let me know and let me know why you think it could be the root cause of the problem.I do have windows WHQL support enabled, but thta should not effect posting with cpu multiplier employed.
> I am still waiting for my Alphacool gpu block. Alphacool in Germany stated the product is late but they should get 40 blocks from China by October 16 and then ship some to the USA. So I should have it hopefully by the end of October from ModMyMods.


If it is the only thing left i would give it a shot.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Having some minor outages with my board, ill post more about in the near future.... i do miss the mem ok button on asus though, 100%.
> 
> May be my board, it had never restarted (except on 2 bios ) from windows when i click restart. It just hangs before power down....
> 
> 
> 
> Had that issue with the 1.8x BIOS. My system would *sometimes* shut down, but would usually hang. What was especially annoying is that if I forced a power-down, the majority of times when I would boot afterwards, my system would be forced into a repair-mode boot before I could reboot into the OS, and sometimes THAT also took forever.
> 
> Haven't had that issue since going to 1.9x and have found 1.94 (which I believe is the basis for the 1.9 production version released on 9/19) to be very stable.
Click to expand...

i can't even boot, stuck on b4, even after using bios flash to flash bios


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Having some minor outages with my board, ill post more about in the near future.... i do miss the mem ok button on asus though, 100%.
> 
> May be my board, it had never restarted (except on 2 bios ) from windows when i click restart. It just hangs before power down....
> 
> 
> 
> Had that issue with the 1.8x BIOS. My system would *sometimes* shut down, but would usually hang. What was especially annoying is that if I forced a power-down, the majority of times when I would boot afterwards, my system would be forced into a repair-mode boot before I could reboot into the OS, and sometimes THAT also took forever.
> 
> Haven't had that issue since going to 1.9x and have found 1.94 (which I believe is the basis for the 1.9 production version released on 9/19) to be very stable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can't even boot, stuck on b4, even after using bios flash to flash bios
Click to expand...

if it black screens , try removing the gpu , power up then power down , clear cmos then re install the gpu.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i can't even boot, stuck on b4, even after using bios flash to flash bios


Sorry for your problem, On bios 1.90 I occasionally get a post failure , then I hit reset and it comes right up. Now I have to revise my comment about bios 1.90. With a little minor tweaking I was able to tighten my memory timing at 3066mhz to 14-13-13-13-32 stable with Y-Crunch. This has greatly improved my open gl score on cinebench to 129.22 fps. Main change was to change bank group alt to disabled from auto and increasing dram voltage to 1.41 volts

By the way this old coot has forgotten where to go to edit my signature. My memory listed has not been valid for 3 months.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Having some minor outages with my board, ill post more about in the near future.... i do miss the mem ok button on asus though, 100%.
> 
> May be my board, it had never restarted (except on 2 bios ) from windows when i click restart. It just hangs before power down....
> 
> 
> 
> Had that issue with the 1.8x BIOS. My system would *sometimes* shut down, but would usually hang. What was especially annoying is that if I forced a power-down, the majority of times when I would boot afterwards, my system would be forced into a repair-mode boot before I could reboot into the OS, and sometimes THAT also took forever.
> 
> Haven't had that issue since going to 1.9x and have found 1.94 (which I believe is the basis for the 1.9 production version released on 9/19) to be very stable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can't even boot, stuck on b4, even after using bios flash to flash bios
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it black screens , try removing the gpu , power up then power down , clear cmos then re install the gpu.
Click to expand...

I did, thanked, i pulled the power and battery and waited, have not had a chance to get back, we will see, worst case i have my tomahawk.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i can't even boot, stuck on b4, even after using bios flash to flash bios
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for your problem, On bios 1.90 I occasionally get a post failure , then I hit reset and it comes right up. Now I have to revise my comment about bios 1.90. With a little minor tweaking I was able to tighten my memory timing at 3066mhz to 14-13-13-13-32 stable with Y-Crunch. This has greatly improved my open gl score on cinebench to 129.22 fps. Main change was to change bank group alt to disabled from auto and increasing dram voltage to 1.41 volts
> 
> By the way this old coot has forgotten where to go to edit my signature. My memory listed has not been valid for 3 months.
Click to expand...

thanks, i have no complaints. But i miss some amazing asus features


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I did, thanked, i pulled the power and battery and waited, have not had a chance to get back, we will see, worst case i have my tomahawk.
> thanks, i have no complaints. But i miss some amazing asus features


Can you elaborate on those features?? Are you able to get a better memory overclock on Asus ROG or is it something else?


----------



## Mega Man

generally (have not used asus am4) you can get higher mem, in my experiance on any flagship

But my 2 fav features were usb bios flashback ( now other have, including msi ) and mem ok ( basically resets fsb and memory timings )


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> If it is the only thing left i would give it a shot.


I should give it a try as you said, I have been holding back as it is a pain in the ass to not lose that very tiny screw that holds the drive in the m.2 slot. It is not metallic so you can't use a magnetic screw driver. I will wait until my gpu block arrives and have my installation tech do it then. If that turns out to be the issue I will be devastated. That drive is so fast and has been very reliable since I improved air flow in that area.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I should give it a try as you said, I have been holding back as it is a pain in the ass to not lose that very tiny screw that holds the drive in the m.2 slot. It is not metallic so you can't use a magnetic screw driver. I will wait until my gpu block arrives and have my installation tech do it then. If that turns out to be the issue I will be devastated. That drive is so fast and has been very reliable since I improved air flow in that area.


Im rocking a western digital m.2 its amazingly fast and cheap and had 0 of the issues ppl were having with samsungs early on.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Im rocking a western digital m.2 its amazingly fast and cheap and had 0 of the issues ppl were having with samsungs early on.


Good for you. Though your drive is about 20% slower than the 960 EVO. I get over 1600MHZ reads and about 1100MHZ writes. Yours is is cheaper by about 10-15% On sale the 960 EVO goes as low as $215 for 500GB at Newegg. Normally it is about $240-250. By next year these drives will be under $200 as production ramps up and they become more mainstream.

By the way here is my latest cinebench 15 run with my RX Vega 56 running 1800X at 3.9GHZ and 16GB FlareX DDR4 3200 running at 3066 CL14-13-13-32 . Confirmed stable by Y Crunch stress test.

CaptureCinebench15Ryzen71800X3.9GHZandRXVega56and1.PNG 1782k .PNG file


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Good for you. Though your drive is about 20% slower than the 960 EVO. I get over 1600MHZ reads and about 1100MHZ writes. Yours is is cheaper by about 10-15% On sale the 960 EVO goes as low as $215 for 500GB at Newegg. Normally it is about $240-250. By next year these drives will be under $200 as production ramps up and they become more mainstream.
> 
> By the way here is my latest cinebench 15 run with my RX Vega 56 running 1800X at 3.9GHZ and 16GB FlareX DDR4 3200 running at 3066 CL14-13-13-32 . Confirmed stable by Y Crunch stress test.
> 
> CaptureCinebench15Ryzen71800X3.9GHZandRXVega56and1.PNG 1782k .PNG file


Hey man im not talking crap on samsung drives. Im happy with mine. It has been problem free and i will never notice those speed differences with what i do. I was just throwing out options. Figured it was worth mentioning since at launch lots of ppl on here with those drives were having issues. Was the first time being cheap paid off for me. Well that and the 1700.


----------



## tom82

My first post on overclock.net ! I have a question about my ram paired with the Titanium

My components are still boxed:


R7 1800X
MSI X370 titanium
Corsair LPX 3200Hz 2*8Gb - CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 *V4.31 (Samsung B-DIE)*

What can I expect from that DDR4 paired with the Titanium ? I don't know if I should keep it or change it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated ! Thanks guys


----------



## NIGH7MARE

How to check samsung b die


----------



## tom82

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom82*
> 
> My first post on overclock.net ! I have a question about my ram paired with the Titanium
> 
> My components are still boxed:
> 
> 
> R7 1800X
> MSI X370 titanium
> Corsair LPX 3200Hz 2*8Gb - CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 *V4.31 (Samsung B-DIE)*
> 
> What can I expect from that DDR4 paired with the Titanium ? I don't know if I should keep it or change it.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated ! Thanks guys


I would suggest you return the Corsair memory and get DDR4 3200 memory with cas latency 14 like 14-14-14-34 . Those are all Samsung B-die chips on them and give a higher emeory compatibility at rated speeds and tighter timings. Well worth the extra $20 or $30. My experience is G.Shill is the best brand and best value for DDR4 3200 with cas latecny 14. Corsair overcharges and has a much smaller selection of low cas latency memory. You do NOT get good value with Corsair. G.Skill is just as good or better than Corsair in quality as well.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom82*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/


A good guide with some misleading comments by the poster. Where he is misleading is on the question of dual rank being faster than single rank. In theory that is correct, but in reality with Ryzen it is much less likely that you will be able to get dual rank dimms to operate at their rated speed. Of course those with with golden cpus IMC's are the exception. They are mostly reviewers who have been supplied cherry picked cpu's or just incredibly lucky. I had a two dimm set of DDR4 3200 32GB rated at 14-14-14-34 (B-die) the fastest I was able to get it to run with full stability was 2933mhz. My single rank dimms with same cas latecy I can run at 3066mhz at 14-13-13-32 . I will GUARANTEE THAT MY SINGLE RANK dimms outperform the dual rank at 2933mhz on any benchmarks I have run.


----------



## tom82

Thanks os2wiz !
I'm sending back the corsair kit and ordered the G.SKILL RGB 3200MHz Cl14, which was 50% more expensive
Hope I won't get too much problems with the RGB thingy


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom82*
> 
> Thanks os2wiz !
> I'm sending back the corsair kit and ordered the G.SKILL RGB 3200MHz Cl14, which was 50% more expensive
> Hope I won't get too much problems with the RGB thingy


To completely avoid issues, just don't install the G-skill RGB software. I don't know if they fixed it, but back when Ryzen was released using the software to try to alter the colour of the RAM would end up bricking your memory.


----------



## Mega Man

and then voiding your warranty

so i got it to boot again. and now my windows isnt genuine, it says you are running windows pro and your key is for windows pro, please download the appropriate windows to activate it........................... so i contacted microsoft, stumped them ..... it was IMMEDIATELY after a windows update too. it also says my hardware profile has changed ( i took out my CFX 7770 ( not gaming on this pc yet ) so does this mean we will have to start to reactivate windows every freaking gpu upgrade, really ? also he asked did i try to reinstall windows..... like really ? i have to setback my life hours and download 3 terabytes of games again........ because windows 10 sucks ?


----------



## miklkit

I don't know if this will help, but when I first DLed win10 I spent 1 1/2 hours on the phone with them telling them that I WILL be changing hardware. This upset them for some reason and eventually they put me in a "special" list. Ever since when I change anything win10 just deals with it. I've changed everything and never had to reactivate win10.


----------



## Mega Man

This is bs, either way, i own the os, yet it advertises to me, seems my data, now i cant change my pc....

But meh ill let them know tomorrow when they call me again (level 2 tech support because the scripts dont cut it.)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> This is bs, either way, i own the os, yet it advertises to me, seems my data, now i cant change my pc....
> 
> But meh ill let them know tomorrow when they call me again (level 2 tech support because the scripts dont cut it.)


It has to be some corruption of their configuration data. I am sure you will get them to correct this Mega. It happened to me one tine. It was aggravating for a couple of days and then all was well. Sorry for your troubles. It certainly takes the wind out of our sails when we have to argue about licensees when we pay a good deal for them. All we want to do is spend our time squeezing extra performance and reliability out of our computers, not be hamstrung by this crap.


----------



## Mega Man

more over i dont care. it is MY computer, i paid for a FULL license not a oem license as then they are required to let me change hardware. .........


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tom82*
> 
> Thanks os2wiz !
> I'm sending back the corsair kit and ordered the G.SKILL RGB 3200MHz Cl14, which was 50% more expensive
> Hope I won't get too much problems with the RGB thingy


RGB memory is a whole lot more expensive. Not that it should be it should only be a few dollars more. But they make people pay for the fancy lights.
Here is my latest cinebench 15 score after I tweasked my RX Vega 56 power and voltage settings a little more

Capture306614-13-13-13-32memoryspeedoptimizedRXVega56se.PNG 1761k .PNG file


----------



## Mega Man

Well i was able to get it booting, had to waste 5 hours with Microsoft but it is finally activated.... so stupid


----------



## tom82

This G.SKILL 3200MHz CL14 RGB kit was cheaper than the non RGB kit, at least in Europe where I live, don't know about the US


----------



## Jossrik

I gots a question... Should I be worried about RAM temps? II have tthe G.Skill 3200CL15D 32Gb kit. I have decent airflow in my case, but HWINFO says the RAM is @ 48C or so when gaming and such. I'm at 3066, 14-14-14-28-1t. Still working on the general stability, I'm at 1.2SOC and 1.43v for the RAM itself. 3.9 on the [email protected]


----------



## Mega Man

I would be more worried about airflow at that point


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I would be more worried about airflow at that point


Should I add some active cooling to the RAM? I've got a custom water loop, three 140mm on top with a radiator, and two 140mm in front on a radiator, front is intake, top is exhaust. Front is push/pull, top is just push. I also have a 120mm on the bottom as an intake. Phanteks Enthoo Pro case. Noctua IPPC 3000 fans all around.


----------



## Mega Man

You can, but imo it is just a bandaid, i have never seen ram that hot

I don't like 140mm fans as they generally don't have good specs like 120m. Fans, it is getting better though (i used to say they never could match 120mm fans)


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Guys so here is where I'm at snip..........
> 
> When I decided to get this setup I said I would be happy if I could attain 4000mhz @ 3200mhz with OK timings at a reasonable load CPU temp of around 65C, at this moment I am 5C too hot, so hopefully by dialing down some voltage, LLC settings etc I can reach my target. snip...........


So peeps just dropped in to say that ive finally achieved what I set out to do and reached my targets!










The details in my sig below are where i have settled with regards to 24/7 frequencies.

I set out for 4000/3200mhz with nice timings and reasonable temperatures and I have exactly that, was fortunate enough to pick up a second hand vga (GTX 780) which included an ek waterblock at a good price and its quite a clocker.










After flashing to the right bios and disabling the ocp enabling me to increase the gpu voltage to 1.3v or more if I needed has allowed me to clock the card at

1332/3522mhz @ 1.3v

Ive ran the following stress tests

Prime95 custom 14000mb +12hrs
HCI mem test 1000%
Cinebench
Realbench (2 hours, up to 16GB)
3DMark Timespy (377x)
3DMark Firestrike (117xx)
Uniengine Heaven (237x)

Only gripes

1/ RAM requires 1.45v (1.4750 in bios)
2/ CPU has segfault issue


----------



## ozguradam

hi guys
my system
amd ryzen 1800x
msi x370 xpower gaming
corsair 2x16 gb CMK32GX4M2B3000C15(hynix)

RAMs only stable at 2400 MHz
not stable at higher values
What can I do about it?
Which RAMs are compatible with the MSI motherboard for 2x16 gb kit?

my English is not good
I use google translation


----------



## Mega Man

what ram do you have, also bios screenshots would help. you may need to increase SOC voltage ( CPU/NB )generally by 0.1v

2x16 will be hard to get stable period :/


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozguradam*
> 
> hi guys
> my system
> amd ryzen 1800x
> msi x370 xpower gaming
> corsair 2x16 gb CMK32GX4M2B3000C15(hynix)
> 
> RAMs only stable at 2400 MHz
> not stable at higher values
> What can I do about it?
> Which RAMs are compatible with the MSI motherboard for 2x16 gb kit?
> 
> my English is not good
> I use google translation


First what bios version do you have? Make sure it is at least 1.80 or 1.90. You must then do memory setting adjustments. Once you get the correct bios version installed we can go step by step in trhe process. I never used Hynix memory as most of it is inferior to Samsung based chips. Your memory being dual rank and Hynix most likely will not be able to achieve greater than 2666mhz to 2800mhz with stability.


----------



## ozguradam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what ram do you have, also bios screenshots would help. you may need to increase SOC voltage ( CPU/NB )generally by 0.1v
> 
> 2x16 will be hard to get stable period :/


I never changed the SoC voltage

my bios screen

https://hizliresim.com/WG0L7L


----------



## ozguradam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> First what bios version do you have? Make sure it is at least 1.80 or 1.90. You must then do memory setting adjustments. Once you get the correct bios version installed we can go step by step in trhe process. I never used Hynix memory as most of it is inferior to Samsung based chips. Your memory being dual rank and Hynix most likely will not be able to achieve greater than 2666mhz to 2800mhz with stability.


I tried all bios.
I am currently using version 1.94
how should i set my BIOS settings?


----------



## Johan45

Hey guys, been busy with other builds and just curious how the latest BIOS behaves/performs. This is my HTPC and I haven't updated it in a while. I'm currently using ver 1.74 and haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Hey guys, been busy with other builds and just curious how the latest BIOS behaves/performs. This is my HTPC and I haven't updated it in a while. I'm currently using ver 1.74 and haven't had any issues with it.


Johan, what do you use for a daily driver?


----------



## Johan45

1600x, x370 titanium some good ram and a GTX 980. My HTPC is the only system in the house that stays together long enough to be useful. Also use it for gaming but haven't done any since last winter


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> 1600x, x370 titanium some good ram and a GTX 980. My HTPC is the only system in the house that stays together long enough to be useful. Also use it for gaming but haven't done any since last winter


Just curious. You being a hardcore overclocker and bencher I didn't think this board would be the best choice? Reason I am asking is because I could buy one locally for $199 and I am on the fence about it.


----------



## Johan45

Honestly as every bit as good as the CHVI maybe even better. Not as finicky from what I have seen. There's enough horsepower in this system to do what I want. I game at 1080p on a TV my eyes don't care about high resolutions etc..
All the big hardware gets abused to no end and I just have too much of it.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Honestly as every bit as good as the CHVI maybe even better. Not as finicky from what I have seen. There's enough horsepower in this system to do what I want. I game at 1080p on a TV my eyes don't care about high resolutions etc..
> All the big hardware gets abused to no end and I just have too much of it.


So you think overall it is as good a board to put my R5 1600 in as the CHVI it currently resides in? Even with the lesser vrm?


----------



## Johan45

It runs an 8 core just fins and now the six core. I've had no issues with it TBH. Why get a new board if you already have the CHVI ?
EDIT: I still have 2x CHVIs here for cold benching


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It runs an 8 core just fins and now the six core. I've had no issues with it TBH. Why get a new board if you already have the CHVI ?
> EDIT: I still have 2x CHVIs here for cold benching


I get bored with the same configurations. That and I work 60 to 75 hours per week and need something to think about during work so I don't go crazy from 6 am till 8:30 pm lol! I still buy AM3+ and FM2+ stuff on eBay all the time to tinker with. Stuff is starting to run dry though.....


----------



## Johan45

I know the tinker bug. Benn working with X299 last couple of months Intel HEDT is always a bit of a challenge. Lots of little dials and knobs to twist if you want to squeeze it


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I know the tinker bug. Benn working with X299 last couple of months Intel HEDT is always a bit of a challenge. Lots of little dials and knobs to twist if you want to squeeze it


I am not a crazy overclocker like your or Shrimpbrime. My thing is I like to take things apart and put them back together. I took my Ryzen rig apart and shelved it. For some reason it bored me. Now I think it might just be best suited for me as a daily driver and I really like the looks of the MSI board.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> 1600x, x370 titanium some good ram and a GTX 980. My HTPC is the only system in the house that stays together long enough to be useful. Also use it for gaming but haven't done any since last winter


If you decide to part with one of your Crosshair VI boards let me know. I would be interested in seeing if I could get a better memory overlock on that board, The memory vrm is definitely better on Crosshair VI than on the Titanium. By the way the Extreme came out a month or so ago. Is the only difference the wifi and eatx board or is there more to it??


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozguradam*
> 
> I tried all bios.
> I am currently using version 1.94
> how should i set my BIOS settings?


Dram voltage 1.41 SOC voltage 1.17 or 1.18 CL16-15-15-15-40 at 2800 mhz ,Cldo vddp .98 v. Make sure so first set memory frequency , with timings on auto . When you boot into bios at 2800mhz memory speed then apply the timings I suggested and increase soc voltage to 1.17 v . Then reboot into bios and apply procodt to 60 ohms. Then reboot into bios and set geardown mode disabled and bank group swap and bank group alt enabled as you have dual rank memory. Then boot into windows and try memory stability test. My favorite is ycrunch but you can use any that is viewed as a good test like memtest86. Do a few passes. If still unstable, go back to bios and put in cldo vddp at .98 volts you may also increase soc voltage to 1.18 or 1.19 v . If still unstable at 2800 mhz relax memory speed to 2666mhz and try the same procedure. You may also try ADJUSTING ROW CYCLE TIME but i do not know the ideal settings for Hynix for these subtle settings. I suggest you go the Ryzen motherboard thread here and read through any specifics for Hynix.


----------



## ozguradam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Dram voltage 1.41 SOC voltage 1.17 or 1.18 CL16-15-15-15-40 at 2800 mhz ,Cldo vddp .98 v. Make sure so first set memory frequency , with timings on auto . When you boot into bios at 2800mhz memory speed then apply the timings I suggested and increase soc voltage to 1.17 v . Then reboot into bios and apply procodt to 60 ohms. Then reboot into bios and set geardown mode disabled and bank group swap and bank group alt enabled as you have dual rank memory. Then boot into windows and try memory stability test. My favorite is ycrunch but you can use any that is viewed as a good test like memtest86. Do a few passes. If still unstable, go back to bios and put in cldo vddp at .98 volts you may also increase soc voltage to 1.18 or 1.19 v . If still unstable at 2800 mhz relax memory speed to 2666mhz and try the same procedure. You may also try ADJUSTING ROW CYCLE TIME but i do not know the ideal settings for Hynix for these subtle settings. I suggest you go the Ryzen motherboard thread here and read through any specifics for Hynix.


thank you
I'll try the settings


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> 1600x, x370 titanium some good ram and a GTX 980. My HTPC is the only system in the house that stays together long enough to be useful. Also use it for gaming but haven't done any since last winter
> 
> 
> 
> If you decide to part with one of your Crosshair VI boards let me know. I would be interested in seeing if I could get a better memory overlock on that board, The memory vrm is definitely better on Crosshair VI than on the Titanium. By the way the Extreme came out a month or so ago. Is the only difference the wifi and eatx board or is there more to it??
Click to expand...

Couldn't tell you really never had one in my hands. I was looking to offload one of those CHVI but I need to find the box


----------



## Jossrik

I have another question. I have a 1700X, motherboard Titanium, It's in a custom loop, EK Supremacy EVO AM4, EK Dual Serial D5 pumps. Anyhow, I've got all the fans running off the CPU temp, and was wondering which temps do I go by, CPU(Tdie) or CPU(Tctl) HWInfo? I've got it based on Tdie temp/the temp it says in bios (1.9 Official), but it gets rowdy like it's actually using the 20C offset. 5x140mm area radiators with Noctua IPPC 3000 fans can make some noise, but can also be pretty quiet. I just don't want to set the fans by the offset and not have enough airflow to keep the coolant cool.


----------



## Jossrik

Got another question. This is about CPU Voltage. Right now I'm [email protected] 1.3875V With a temp @ load of around 49C +/- 3C, ambient around 28C - 30C. I remember reading early on that over 1.4V would degrade the chip, which I don't doubt, but now that we have had a few months overclocking behind us, what's the good word on voltage VS. temp? I used to think that you shouldn't overclock unless you could afford a new processor, then I met AMD. I've had my chip @ 4Ghz, but it wasn't stable @ 1.4v and I was afraid to go higher. Now that I've had it a while, I kinda want to see what will happen @ say 1.45v. Maybe I'll be stable @ 4.050. Who knows unless you try.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> I have another question. I have a 1700X, motherboard Titanium, It's in a custom loop, EK Supremacy EVO AM4, EK Dual Serial D5 pumps. Anyhow, I've got all the fans running off the CPU temp, and was wondering which temps do I go by, CPU(Tdie) or CPU(Tctl) HWInfo? I've got it based on Tdie temp/the temp it says in bios (1.9 Official), but it gets rowdy like it's actually using the 20C offset. 5x140mm area radiators with Noctua IPPC 3000 fans can make some noise, but can also be pretty quiet. I just don't want to set the fans by the offset and not have enough airflow to keep the coolant cool.


One is 20c lower, that one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Got another question. This is about CPU Voltage. Right now I'm [email protected] 1.3875V With a temp @ load of around 49C +/- 3C, ambient around 28C - 30C. I remember reading early on that over 1.4V would degrade the chip, which I don't doubt, but now that we have had a few months overclocking behind us, what's the good word on voltage VS. temp? I used to think that you shouldn't overclock unless you could afford a new processor, then I met AMD. I've had my chip @ 4Ghz, but it wasn't stable @ 1.4v and I was afraid to go higher. Now that I've had it a while, I kinda want to see what will happen @ say 1.45v. Maybe I'll be stable @ 4.050. Who knows unless you try.


Amd says 1.45 iirc 1.425 in another video


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> One is 20c lower, that one
> Amd says 1.45 iirc 1.425 in another video


Ya, that's kinda what I was remembering too, it was after that though that I read the 1.4, and I don't think the 1.4 was AMD, or maybe it was in a video. Anyhow. Will try it see if I can't get higher stable... Also... You think 1.45 bios setting or 1.45 actual? I don't have any probulators to check actual, gotta go by reported. BTW. Used to really love the Mega Man video games. They were some of the best games you could get your hands on for a while, second maybe to Zelda or Mario... Close though. Mega Man was the only one of the three that I had to have opening day though. Mad Props.


----------



## Mega Man

Mega Man came first,

No idea, there is probably a built in buffer in there specs, but that is a choice and risk you would need to make yourself


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Mega Man came first,
> 
> No idea, there is probably a built in buffer in there specs, but that is a choice and risk you would need to make yourself


Figured the game came first, but you chose the name. That's the cool part. Ya. I can afford a new chip if I fry one or two... I think I'll give it a shot and see what kinda voltage it takes for a 4Ghz and where the temps get me. I'd be happy with a 65C actual load temp.


----------



## os2wiz

I know this is off topic but I am busting a gut to share it with you guys. I reflashed my Vega 56 bios to the Vega 64 bios and at default settings and without my soon to arrive gpu block, I tested Timespy and Ashes of the Singularity. I am uploading my Ashes .snp image. I still have a lot of work to optimize settings in wattman to improve performance.. My Timespy score is 7043 at 4k rsolution. MY email name on Stardock is imwechs (#19)

CaptureAshesoftheSingularityEscalationBenchmark.PNG 1279k .PNG file


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Got another question. This is about CPU Voltage. Right now I'm [email protected] 1.3875V With a temp @ load of around 49C +/- 3C, ambient around 28C - 30C. I remember reading early on that over 1.4V would degrade the chip, which I don't doubt, but now that we have had a few months overclocking behind us, what's the good word on voltage VS. temp? I used to think that you shouldn't overclock unless you could afford a new processor, then I met AMD. I've had my chip @ 4Ghz, but it wasn't stable @ 1.4v and I was afraid to go higher. Now that I've had it a while, I kinda want to see what will happen @ say 1.45v. Maybe I'll be stable @ 4.050. Who knows unless you try.


I am running at 1.475V and getting 4.025GHz with temps at full 100% load around 71 to 76 max with the Kraken 61.
This is after applying the Conductonaut liquid metal instead of the thermal paste.
I couldn't cross the 39.5GHz barrier at 1.435V without instability.
I used to crank the voltage on my old FX4320 and hit 5GHz.
I leave all the security overvoltage and overheating at default as well as the load line calibration.
I have my Noctua industrial fans set to 48% at all time, which is below 1200 RPM, thus not noisy at all.
Maybe I am lucky, not having CPUs dying on me yet, but I killed 3 graphic cards over 25 years









I advise you to try up to 1.415V, which should be the safest according to Robert Hallock in the infamous Blunty video.
I also advise you to use the Conductonaut, this thing cooled the CPU down by 7 degrees compraed to the same with MX-4, and my GTX980Ti by 20!!!


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> I am running at 1.475V and getting 4.025GHz with temps at full 100% load around 71 to 76 max with the Kraken 61.
> This is after applying the Conductonaut liquid metal instead of the thermal paste.
> I couldn't cross the 39.5GHz barrier at 1.435V without instability.
> I used to crank the voltage on my old FX4320 and hit 5GHz.
> I leave all the security overvoltage and overheating at default as well as the load line calibration.
> I have my Noctua industrial fans set to 48% at all time, which is below 1200 RPM, thus not noisy at all.
> Maybe I am lucky, not having CPUs dying on me yet, but I killed 3 graphic cards over 25 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I advise you to try up to 1.415V, which should be the safest according to Robert Hallock in the infamous Blunty video.
> I also advise you to use the Conductonaut, this thing cooled the CPU down by 7 degrees compraed to the same with MX-4, and my GTX980Ti by 20!!!


I jacked it up to 1.45v and can hit 4.0 stable now. Ambient @ 30C, I avg in the high 40s @ load with spikes jumping to around 58C. My 1080Ti runs @ 38C @ load @ 2050 (it jumps around with the boost 3.0, highs are over 2100 and lows are near 2000, rarely below.) Regular paste.

That's why I was asking if it's temp over voltage, my temps are pretty nice, even pushing some juice through thems.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> I jacked it up to 1.45v and can hit 4.0 stable now. Ambient @ 30C, I avg in the high 40s @ load with spikes jumping to around 58C. My 1080Ti runs @ 38C @ load @ 2050 (it jumps around with the boost 3.0, highs are over 2100 and lows are near 2000, rarely below.) Regular paste.
> 
> That's why I was asking if it's temp over voltage, my temps are pretty nice, even pushing some juice through thems.


That's ultra cool two thumbs up


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> That's ultra cool two thumbs up


1.45 volts is too much for the cpu. It will start degrading in less than a year. 1.42 volts is the most recommended for 24/7 use.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> 1.45 volts is too much for the cpu. It will start degrading in less than a year. 1.42 volts is the most recommended for 24/7 use.


Thank you Os! Was looking for just this when I first asked. Will dial it down a little bit. Only difference is in benchies far as I'm concerned. I'll shoot for around 1.42 and see what my max stable is for gaming.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> 1.45 volts is too much for the cpu. It will start degrading in less than a year. 1.42 volts is the most recommended for 24/7 use.


Nothing happened to my FX processor, running at 5GHz for two years above 1.5V.
My friend is also running it as a loaner till he builds his new rig, and it works fine.

As for Ryzen, I am definitely not running it 24/7.
What is fun for me is trying overclocking, and stuff like the liquid metal, and that is why I am bit daring.
Also, not all chips are the same, and after trying with mine, I know that its sweetest spot is 3.925GHz @.1.425V.
But since it responds well to overvoltage and good cooling, I took advantage of that.
A bad silicon would not overclock, not matter how much you overvolt.

This does not mean that I disagree with your comment.
It is valid, and that is why I advised Jossrik to try in the safe level first.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Nothing happened to my FX processor, running at 5GHz for two years above 1.5V.
> My friend is also running it as a loaner till he builds his new rig, and it works fine.
> 
> As for Ryzen, I am definitely not running it 24/7.
> What is fun for me is trying overclocking, and stuff like the liquid metal, and that is why I am bit daring.
> Also, not all chips are the same, and after trying with mine, I know that its sweetest spot is 3.925GHz @.1.425V.
> But since it responds well to overvoltage and good cooling, I took advantage of that.
> A bad silicon would not overclock, not matter how much you overvolt.
> 
> This does not mean that I disagree with your comment.
> It is valid, and that is why I advised Jossrik to try in the safe level first.


Yes, even for every day use (not 24/7 literally) that is too much voltage. For a test run its ok.
I am at 3.9 GHZ 1.39 volts.


----------



## mongoled

Whats all this talk about too much voltage??

As long as the cooling is adequate i.e. keeps the CPU under 75C then I very much doubt you are going to see any CPU deterioration.

In the same manner that I cannot say you definitely wont see any deterioration then neither can anybody tell you you will !

So please stop the scare mongering, AMD themselves have stated 1.425 volts is OK providing cooling is adequate, the CPU even boost to 1.5 v when on AUTO! If this was to deteriorate the CPU does anybody think AMD would allow this by design ??

We will only really know in the next 15 months or so regards to the longevity of our CPUs with 1.4+ volts, I am not expecting anything major ...................


----------



## Mega Man

You really don't understand then what is happening in the cpu, when it is at 1.5

When you put 1.5v in the bios You loose voltage down clocking and you will get 1.5v all the time (or 1.4, 1.425... ect )

When and if the cpu boosts to 1.5 it is mostly power gated off, which is different then running 1.5 at full load


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Nothing happened to my FX processor, running at 5GHz for two years above 1.5V.
> My friend is also running it as a loaner till he builds his new rig, and it works fine.
> 
> As for Ryzen, I am definitely not running it 24/7.
> What is fun for me is trying overclocking, and stuff like the liquid metal, and that is why I am bit daring.
> Also, not all chips are the same, and after trying with mine, I know that its sweetest spot is 3.925GHz @.1.425V.
> But since it responds well to overvoltage and good cooling, I took advantage of that.
> A bad silicon would not overclock, not matter how much you overvolt.
> 
> This does not mean that I disagree with your comment.
> It is valid, and that is why I advised Jossrik to try in the safe level first.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, even for every day use (not 24/7 literally) that is too much voltage. For a test run its ok.
> I am at 3.9 GHZ 1.39 volts.
Click to expand...

This is from the AMD literature I received at launch
Quote:


> As a general guideline: a CPU voltage of up to 1.35 V is acceptable for driving everyday overclocks of the AMD Ryzen processor. Core voltages up to 1.45 V are also sustainable, but our models suggest that processor longevity may be affected. Regardless of your voltage, make sure you're using capable cooling to keep temperatures as low as possible.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is from the AMD literature I received at launch


That only supports my point. Once you run up voltages from 1.40 upwards you definitely will see processor degradation down the line. The more you rampt it up the sooner the degradatiion will come. So everyday use from 1.40 volts and above is a bad idea unless you have a lot of money to burn to feed your vanity.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is from the AMD literature I received at launch
> 
> 
> 
> That only supports my point. Once you run up voltages from 1.40 upwards you definitely will see processor degradation down the line. The more you rampt it up the sooner the degradatiion will come. So everyday use from 1.40 volts and above is a bad idea unless you have a lot of money to burn to feed your vanity.
Click to expand...

I'd be more conservative with my voltage settings if I were running an ASROCK or ASUS ( hero , extreme or Taichi) board, they tend under-report the voltage going to the cpu compared to MSI ( who's correct or who's wrong I don't know, but that seems to be the reality).


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is from the AMD literature I received at launch
> 
> 
> 
> That only supports my point. Once you run up voltages from 1.40 upwards you definitely will see processor degradation down the line. The more you rampt it up the sooner the degradatiion will come. So everyday use from 1.40 volts and above is a bad idea unless you have a lot of money to burn to feed your vanity.
Click to expand...

I wasn't arguing, just spreading actual info from the source. This is still vague and really doesn't define a limit IMO. I run my 1600X at stock which works well for me 3.7 and 4.1 boost 2 cores 1080p gaming no issues. My point is though left on auto the voltage often hits the mid 1.4V range and I have seen many 1800X that hit 1.5V on auto this is all up to the CPU/board. IF it's bad then why the high voltage specs when XFR and turbo are active. Is AMD trying to sell more CPUs? They definitely don't want a high RMA rate but it's the only way to keep their maxed out CPUs stable.
Now put it into perspective. These CPUs all behave very similar. They'll reach a certain speed, 3.8-3.9 with reasonable voltage (1.35V) after that it's a gamble but for most that next 100 MHz comes with a steep voltage increase and in reality that 100 MHz makes very little difference in everyday performance.
Now mix that with the enthusiast crowd who frequent these forums. 4.0 is the magic number you know and the majority are going to upgrade every 3-4 years or less in some cases. Do I believe running your CPU at 1.45V is going to end it's usefulness in that time frame, NO. I don't. Typical lifespan should be 10 years for a CPU and pushing it hard but within reason might IMO reduce that by 20-30%.
I just don't interpret AMDs guidelines the same way


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> That only supports my point. Once you run up voltages from 1.40 upwards you definitely will see processor degradation down the line. The more you rampt it up the sooner the degradatiion will come. So everyday use from 1.40 volts and above is a bad idea unless you have a lot of money to burn to feed your vanity.


Could you kindly explain how you came to the conclusion that degradation will definitely happen??

That is a definitive that you have imposed onto the quote Johan provided based on your own opinion that is backed with nothing but your interpretation!

It's like Johan puts it, not black or white hence my post about some peeps scare mongering.....


----------



## xsauron

Hi, I have problem - i think. I have Titanium with last BIOS 1.9. And I did RMA process with my CPU 1800X. My old CPU had segmentace fail. I remeber, that I can do overclock on 4,1GHZ with my old CPU, but I dont remeber with which BIOS version.

Now I tried overclocked again, And if I go over only 3.9GHZ , motherboard does not boot and show debug led code 0c.

I hope, that I set some wrong configuration. Do you have some tip for me? What I must set in BIOS for 4.0GHZ /4.1GHZ with BIOS 1.9


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsauron*
> 
> Hi, I have problem - i think. I have Titanium with last BIOS 1.9. And I did RMA process with my CPU 1800X. My old CPU had segmentace fail. I remeber, that I can do overclock on 4,1GHZ with my old CPU, but I dont remeber with which BIOS version.
> 
> Now I tried overclocked again, And if I go over only 3.9GHZ , motherboard does not boot and show debug led code 0c.
> 
> I hope, that I set some wrong configuration. Do you have some tip for me? What I must set in BIOS for 4.0GHZ /4.1GHZ with BIOS 1.9


Set your cpu volts and clocks to auto. Enable game boost lvl 1 and boot a couple of times. Then disable game boost in bios and enter desired voltage and cpu multi . When you reboot it should take your settings.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Could you kindly explain how you came to the conclusion that degradation will definitely happen??
> 
> That is a definitive that you have imposed onto the quote Johan provided based on your own opinion that is backed with nothing but your interpretation!
> 
> It's like Johan puts it, not black or white hence my post about some peeps scare mongering.....


Fine. Tell me how your chip performs a year from now after overvolting. Whoa I am the scare mongerer and you are *********.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Fine. Tell me how your chip performs a year from now after overvolting. Whoa I am the scare mongerer and you are *********.


Is that your explanation then? Lol


----------



## Hefny

Guys, when you overclock, you are doing it at your risk.
Being cautious and caring about your expensive hardware doesn't make you paranoid.
Here's a very good coverage on the subject by AnandTech, almost 10 years old, but gold:
https://www.anandtech.com/show/2468/6


----------



## xsauron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Set your cpu volts and clocks to auto. Enable game boost lvl 1 and boot a couple of times. Then disable game boost in bios and enter desired voltage and cpu multi . When you reboot it should take your settings.


I tried it but problem is still here. I cannot boot, if I changed manualy CPU multiplier in BIOS.

I can try overclock CPU in Windows by Msi Command center or Ryzen Master and it is possible.

People , do you can change manualy CPU multiplier in BIOS and boot without problem? With last BIOS, CPu Ryzen 1800x.

I cannnot, if I set manualy 3,9GHZ or 4,0GHZ etc.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsauron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Set your cpu volts and clocks to auto. Enable game boost lvl 1 and boot a couple of times. Then disable game boost in bios and enter desired voltage and cpu multi . When you reboot it should take your settings.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it but problem is still here. I cannot boot, if I changed manualy CPU multiplier in BIOS.
> 
> I can try overclock CPU in Windows by Msi Command center or Ryzen Master and it is possible.
> 
> People , do you can change manualy CPU multiplier in BIOS and boot without problem? With last BIOS, CPu Ryzen 1800x.
> 
> I cannnot, if I set manualy 3,9GHZ or 4,0GHZ etc.
Click to expand...

That's annoying. I'm on bios 1.8 at the moment.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsauron*
> 
> People , do you can change manualy CPU multiplier in BIOS and boot without problem? With last BIOS, CPu Ryzen 1800x.
> 
> I cannnot, if I set manualy 3,9GHZ or 4,0GHZ etc.


If you overclock and it does not work with auto voltage, you have to increase the voltage manually.


----------



## Mega Man

Overclocking : rule 1 : never trust auto


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> If you overclock and it does not work with auto voltage, you have to increase the voltage manually.


I think you are misunderstanding this guy. He has the same problem I have. I have to use gameboost to overclock. I suspect he may have a Samsung nvme drive inn his system. That is the only thing I have yet to remove in my system to isolate the problem.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsauron*
> 
> I tried it but problem is still here. I cannot boot, if I changed manualy CPU multiplier in BIOS.
> 
> I can try overclock CPU in Windows by Msi Command center or Ryzen Master and it is possible.
> 
> People , do you can change manualy CPU multiplier in BIOS and boot without problem? With last BIOS, CPu Ryzen 1800x.
> 
> I cannnot, if I set manualy 3,9GHZ or 4,0GHZ etc.


I have tthe same problem with my system. Do you have a Samsung 960 NVME drive in your system???


----------



## xsauron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have tthe same problem with my system. Do you have a Samsung 960 NVME drive in your system???


Yes, I have Samsung 960 NVME


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have tthe same problem with my system. Do you have a Samsung 960 NVME drive in your system???


I have a similar problem, where my CPU OC won't apply unless I leave core voltage on Auto. I also have a Samsung 960 NVME drive...could it really be the culprit???


----------



## Hefny

I have the Samsung 960 and my overclocking goes well.
So I am not sure it is your problem.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xsauron*
> 
> I tried it but problem is still here. I cannot boot, if I changed manualy CPU multiplier in BIOS.
> 
> I can try overclock CPU in Windows by Msi Command center or Ryzen Master and it is possible.
> 
> People , do you can change manualy CPU multiplier in BIOS and boot without problem? With last BIOS, CPu Ryzen 1800x.
> 
> I cannnot, if I set manualy 3,9GHZ or 4,0GHZ etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tthe same problem with my system. Do you have a Samsung 960 NVME drive in your system???
Click to expand...

I did my review with a Samsung 950 NVMe and no issue but it was an older BIOS


----------



## Jossrik

I have a 500Gb Samsung 960, maybe it's the size of the Samsung? Anyways, I don't think I've had trouble outside the normal RAM problems with my specific kit.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsauron*
> 
> Yes, I have Samsung 960 NVME


There is something with the interaction of that drive and the post agesa 1.00.06 bioses that causes mutiplier problems. I have been plagued with it for months now.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> I have a similar problem, where my CPU OC won't apply unless I leave core voltage on Auto. I also have a Samsung 960 NVME drive...could it really be the culprit???


Yes because every one who has problems booting unless cpu multiplier is on zero has the Samsuing 960 nvme drive in their system. That can NOT be coincidental. I have eliminated every other variable but that. I suggest you pull that drive out and use another bootable drive and see if the problem disappears.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> I have the Samsung 960 and my overclocking goes well.
> So I am not sure it is your problem.


That is not the way to dismiss that as a likelihood. The fact is that EVERYONE who has reported inability to boot unless cpu multiplier is on auto has the Samsung 960 NVme. My drive is an EVO maybe yours is a PRO not EVO. The commonality of the same variable is too strong not to be the culprit. The other factor is what bios are you running this issue only shows on official bios 1.70 and higher or beta 1.74 and higher.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> I have a similar problem, where my CPU OC won't apply unless I leave core voltage on Auto. I also have a Samsung 960 NVME drive...could it really be the culprit???


Is it the 960 EVO or the 960 Pro??


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Is it the 960 EVO or the 960 Pro??


960 Evo. I can boot just fine when trying to OC even if my volts are not auto, the CPU OC just doesn't get applied.
So lets say I set 3.7GHz at 1.35V in the BIOS. I can boot just fine, but monitoring software reports my core frequency as no higher than 3 GHz (stock) and the voltage stays at stock levels.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> I have the Samsung 960 and my overclocking goes well.
> So I am not sure it is your problem.


And what bios are you running? This issue with cpu multiplier only occurs on official bios 1.70 or higher and beta bios 1.74 and higher.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xsauron*
> 
> I tried it but problem is still here. I cannot boot, if I changed manualy CPU multiplier in BIOS.
> 
> I can try overclock CPU in Windows by Msi Command center or Ryzen Master and it is possible.
> 
> People , do you can change manualy CPU multiplier in BIOS and boot without problem? With last BIOS, CPu Ryzen 1800x.
> 
> I cannnot, if I set manualy 3,9GHZ or 4,0GHZ etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tthe same problem with my system. Do you have a Samsung 960 NVME drive in your system???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did my review with a Samsung 950 NVMe and no issue but it was an older BIOS
Click to expand...

The bios revison is key. The issue does not occur before official bios 1.70.


----------



## os2wiz

It appears Xsauron has the exact same issue as I do. I blame the issue on some bug created when AMD provided the Agesa 1.00.06 code to motherboard manufacturers for memory compatibility. Somehow the Samung 960 EVO has an issue with the revised bios code.. AMD has to fix it. Certainly not Samsung's fault if it was not an issue previously. I will call AMD on this on Monday.
By the way I have forgotten how to edit my signature. Some of my hardware has changed an I would like to update my signature. I would appreciate assistance. Thanks.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Is it the 960 EVO or the 960 Pro??


Mine is EVO. Please notice that I said "I am not sure", I did not say "I am certain".


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Is it the 960 EVO or the 960 Pro??
> 
> 
> 
> 960 Evo. I can boot just fine when trying to OC even if my volts are not auto, the CPU OC just doesn't get applied.
> So lets say I set 3.7GHz at 1.35V in the BIOS. I can boot just fine, but monitoring software reports my core frequency as no higher than 3 GHz (stock) and the voltage stays at stock levels.
Click to expand...

The issue I am having has NOTHING to do with cpu voltage on auto. It is about cpu multiplier being on anything other than auto. Let's keep focused. If that is what you are experiencing then we have an identical issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Is it the 960 EVO or the 960 Pro??
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is EVO. Please notice that I said "I am not sure", I did not say "I am certain".
Click to expand...

But you did NOT tell me what bios version you are using.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It appears Xsauron has the exact same issue as I do. I blame the issue on some bug created when AMD provided the Agesa 1.00.06 code to motherboard manufacturers for memory compatibility. Somehow the bios code has some issue with the Samsung 960 EVO causing the multiplier change can not post issue. AMD has to fix it. Certainly not Samsung's fault if it was not an issue previously. I will call AMD on this on Monday.
> 
> By the way I have forgotten how to edit my signature. Some of my hardware has changed an I would like to update my signature. I would appreciate assistance. Thanks.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It appears Xsauron has the exact same issue as I do. I blame the issue on some bug created when AMD provided the Agesa 1.00.06 code to motherboard manufacturers for memory compatibility. Somehow the Samung 960 EVO has an issue with the revised bios code.. AMD has to fix it. Certainly not Samsung's fault if it was not an issue previously. I will call AMD on this on Monday.
> By the way I have forgotten how to edit my signature. Some of my hardware has changed an I would like to update my signature. I would appreciate assistance. Thanks.


No, it could easily be Samsung's issue as well.

Sig, click your name in upper right, scroll down to your forum signature, then edit your Sig.

If rigbuilder then see link in Sig


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It appears Xsauron has the exact same issue as I do. I blame the issue on some bug created when AMD provided the Agesa 1.00.06 code to motherboard manufacturers for memory compatibility. Somehow the Samung 960 EVO has an issue with the revised bios code.. AMD has to fix it. Certainly not Samsung's fault if it was not an issue previously. I will call AMD on this on Monday.
> By the way I have forgotten how to edit my signature. Some of my hardware has changed an I would like to update my signature. I would appreciate assistance. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it could easily be Samsung's issue as well.
> 
> Sig, click your name in upper right, scroll down to your forum signature, then edit your Sig.
> 
> If rigbuilder then see link in Sig
Click to expand...

When I put mouse pointer on my piciure in upper right shows my user name and has sub headings like new messages , subscriptions, threads, preferences, logout. Nowhere does it list signature.


----------



## mongoled

He asked you to click on your username


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> But you did NOT tell me what bios version you are using.


I use the latest 7A31v19 it has an updated "b" version of the AGESA Code 1.0.0.6.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It appears Xsauron has the exact same issue as I do. I blame the issue on some bug created when AMD provided the Agesa 1.00.06 code to motherboard manufacturers for memory compatibility. Somehow the Samung 960 EVO has an issue with the revised bios code.. AMD has to fix it. Certainly not Samsung's fault if it was not an issue previously. I will call AMD on this on Monday.
> By the way I have forgotten how to edit my signature. Some of my hardware has changed an I would like to update my signature. I would appreciate assistance. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it could easily be Samsung's issue as well.
> 
> Sig, click your name in upper right, scroll down to your forum signature, then edit your Sig.
> 
> If rigbuilder then see link in Sig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I put mouse pointer on my piciure in upper right shows my user name and has sub headings like new messages , subscriptions, threads, preferences, logout. Nowhere does it list signature.
Click to expand...

i dont know the proper name for it but you wanna be on your user page, and not from mobile ( desktop version ) !!!


----------



## mongoled

Does anybody know what enabling "Windows 10 WHQL Support" does apart from what we expect it to do ?

The only reason I am asking is because I think ive come across another bug that is effecting the multiplier when enabling this settings.

What do I mean ???

If I enable this then set a multiplier higher than 39 (ive tried up to 40) than my PC will not post, showing '0C' on the diagnostic LED.

I cannot get the PC to boot after switching this settings unless I clear the CMOS.

I am using bios version 1.9

My PC's 24/7 settings with "Windows 10 WHQL Support" disabled is using multiplier of 40

Those with the Samsung nvme issues are you using this setting enabled ?

Hope someone has some ideas, I will be flashing to some other BIOS's to see if the bug remains.

Also have another 1600x arriving tomorrow and will test with that


----------



## SteelBox

I have the opportunity to swtich my Asrock x370 K4 to MSI X370 Titanium. I have Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 memory (Hynix). Does anybody know will these memory work without problems on this mbo. Does mbo have any problems, is it stable?


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I have the opportunity to swtich my Asrock x370 K4 to MSI X370 Titanium. I have Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 memory (Hynix). Does anybody know will these memory work without problems on this mbo. Does mbo have any problems, is it stable?


I think you'll be lucky to run those sticks above 3066, but some people have had more luck than others. The board is pretty solid, but there are a couple of BIOS related issues *some* of us are experiencing:
1. The CPU de-bug LED displaying a fixed number, rather than CPU temps on newer BIOS revisions.
2. Issues with being able to boot when attempting to overclock
3. Issues with BIOS overclocks not being applied


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> He asked you to click on your username


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Does anybody know what enabling "Windows 10 WHQL Support" does apart from what we expect it to do ?
> 
> The only reason I am asking is because I think ive come across another bug that is effecting the multiplier when enabling this settings.
> 
> What do I mean ???
> 
> If I enable this then set a multiplier higher than 39 (ive tried up to 40) than my PC will not post, showing '0C' on the diagnostic LED.
> 
> I cannot get the PC to boot after switching this settings unless I clear the CMOS.
> 
> I am using bios version 1.9
> 
> My PC's 24/7 settings with "Windows 10 WHQL Support" disabled is using multiplier of 40
> 
> Those with the Samsung nvme issues are you using this setting enabled ?
> 
> Hope someone has some ideas, I will be flashing to some other BIOS's to see if the bug remains.
> 
> Also have another 1600x arriving tomorrow and will test with that


I usually enable it, but I have tried disabling it. It had no effect on the cpu multiplier bug.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It appears Xsauron has the exact same issue as I do. I blame the issue on some bug created when AMD provided the Agesa 1.00.06 code to motherboard manufacturers for memory compatibility. Somehow the Samung 960 EVO has an issue with the revised bios code.. AMD has to fix it. Certainly not Samsung's fault if it was not an issue previously. I will call AMD on this on Monday.
> By the way I have forgotten how to edit my signature. Some of my hardware has changed an I would like to update my signature. I would appreciate assistance. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it could easily be Samsung's issue as well.
> 
> Sig, click your name in upper right, scroll down to your forum signature, then edit your Sig.
> 
> If rigbuilder then see link in Sig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I put mouse pointer on my piciure in upper right shows my user name and has sub headings like new messages , subscriptions, threads, preferences, logout. Nowhere does it list signature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know the proper name for it but you wanna be on your user page, and not from mobile ( desktop version ) !!!
Click to expand...

Thanks Mega. I got the signature problem ironed out


----------



## j4uj4f

Hi there

I have one thing that I don't understand it about this motherboard
Base on the overview of https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM/Overview
They said that this mother board has 2x M.2 support latest SSD devices NVMe up to 32 Gb/s using PCI-Express Gen3 x4
But I have 2 SSD one is PM961 512GB and the other is 960 EVO 500GB
I put put them into 2 M.2 slot on the mother board

I got the results ( see the pictures ) when i use the crystal disk info and mark for testing
The transfer rate of 960 EVO read 1.5k only instead of over 3k
I think that 960 EVO run at PCIe2.0 not 3.0
Finally, the problem issue here is the 960 EVO or the mother board
Thank for any help
I am very appreciated





Test on :
MSI x370 xpower gaming titanium
Ryzen 1700x
64GB trident z
Run at default no OC


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j4uj4f*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I have one thing that I don't understand it about this motherboard
> Base on the overview of https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM/Overview
> They said that this mother board has 2x M.2 support latest SSD devices NVMe up to 32 Gb/s using PCI-Express Gen3 x4
> But I have 2 SSD one is PM961 512GB and the other is 960 EVO 500GB
> I put put them into 2 M.2 slot on the mother board
> 
> I got the results ( see the pictures ) when i use the crystal disk info and mark for testing
> The transfer rate of 960 EVO read 1.5k only instead of over 3k
> I think that 960 EVO run at PCIe2.0 not 3.0
> Finally, the problem issue here is the 960 EVO or the mother board
> Thank for any help
> I am very appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test on :
> MSI x370 xpower gaming titanium
> Ryzen 1700x
> 64GB trident z
> Run at default no OC


Hi, what you have observed is correct, one of the slots only runs at PCIe 2.0 (the bottom one).


----------



## j4uj4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Hi, what you have observed is correct, one of the slots only runs at PCIe 2.0 (the bottom one).


Yeah, that is what i wonder, the upper slot I put 961PM, the lower slot i put 960 EVO
Base on the motherboard it support PCIe 3.0 for both M.2 slot and 960 EVO must be run at that speed, but it run at PCIe 2.0
So what the problem here

Thank and I still try to find out what happen here


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j4uj4f*
> 
> Yeah, that is what i wonder, the upper slot I put 961PM, the lower slot i put 960 EVO
> Base on the motherboard it support PCIe 3.0 for both M.2 slot and 960 EVO must be run at that speed, but it run at PCIe 2.0
> So what the problem here
> 
> Thank and I still try to find out what happen here


The lower slot runs through the X370 chipset, while the upper one is wired directly to the CPU.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Does anybody know what enabling "Windows 10 WHQL Support" does apart from what we expect it to do ?
> 
> The only reason I am asking is because I think ive come across another bug that is effecting the multiplier when enabling this settings.


https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=277353.0
Go through this, it might help.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j4uj4f*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Hi, what you have observed is correct, one of the slots only runs at PCIe 2.0 (the bottom one).
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is what i wonder, the upper slot I put 961PM, the lower slot i put 960 EVO
> Base on the motherboard it support PCIe 3.0 for both M.2 slot and 960 EVO must be run at that speed, but it run at PCIe 2.0
> So what the problem here
> 
> Thank and I still try to find out what happen here
Click to expand...

Both M.2 slots are NOT supposed to run at pciE 3.0. ONLY one is and I do not understand your state of denial on this. This what the x370 platform supports. If you wanted more you should have gone for Threadripper. Even on Intel X270 motherboards they only support 1 M.2 slot at pciE 3.0


----------



## j4uj4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Both M.2 slots are NOT supposed to run at pciE 3.0. ONLY one is and I do not understand your state of denial on this. This what the x370 platform supports. If you wanted more you should have gone for Threadripper. Even on Intel X270 motherboards they only support 1 M.2 slot at pciE 3.0


Number 10 show that both of them support max 32GB that mean PCIe3.0



That is what I do not understand so the picture on the website is wrong information

Thank you


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j4uj4f*
> 
> Number 10 show that both of them support max 32GB that mean PCIe3.0
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I do not understand so the picture on the website is wrong information
> 
> Thank you


Note that it says 'up to.' Some sneaky marketing going on there.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j4uj4f*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Both M.2 slots are NOT supposed to run at pciE 3.0. ONLY one is and I do not understand your state of denial on this. This what the x370 platform supports. If you wanted more you should have gone for Threadripper. Even on Intel X270 motherboards they only support 1 M.2 slot at pciE 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> Number 10 show that both of them support max 32GB that mean PCIe3.0
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I do not understand so the picture on the website is wrong information
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...

Kaiser is right that "up to" only applies to the top M.2 and that's still not guaranteed.
Straight out of the manual that arrow point to the detail about the M.2 number 2 positions rated speed. Dropping from Gen 3 to Gen 2 effectively cuts the transfer rate in half


----------



## Mega Man

in other news i think i figured out the issue i have been having, random freezing, random no boots...... pressure from cpu cooler ( due to its weight ) .. luckily ill have time soon to go full water ( really waiting to buy vega 64 ...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> in other news i think i figured out the issue i have been having, random freezing, random no boots...... pressure from cpu cooler ( due to its weight ) .. luckily ill have time soon to go full water ( really waiting to buy vega 64 ...


You can buy the Vega 64 Sapphire for $499 on Newegg.


----------



## Mega Man

Yea, but i need 4, and 4 blocks, and atm I r poe .... yay kids.....


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=277353.0
> Go through this, it might help.


Hi!

Didnt see anything of relevance in that thread, thanks for the heads ups

Ive just tried out offcial BIOS versions 1.8, 1.7 and 1.6 and they all have the same results

I.e. once I enable "Windows 10 Support" then I cannot use my stable 24/7 overclock settings, any multiplier over 39 I have to reset the bios to be able to post.

Cant get my head round why this setting is effecting overclocking characteristics ..............


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea, but i need 4, and 4 blocks, and atm I r poe .... yay kids.....


Four! That is some chunk of moola. You are using them in 2 machines I presume. As the x370 only supports up to triple gpus. Let us know what kind of build you are doing. I admire your ambition.


----------



## Mega Man

Never, quad fire, ....... but yea, forgot, will Have to do 3, and 4 on thread ripper


----------



## cap-shoot

Hello guys,

Found this board on a local store for 200$. After considering the Niko mosfets, do you think that this board worth 200$? Is out there a better option for this money? Or should I put 50$ more and get the X370 Taichi?

thanks


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cap-shoot*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Found this board on a local store for 200$. After considering the Niko mosfets, do you think that this board worth 200$? Is out there a better option for this money? Or should I put 50$ more and get the X370 Taichi?
> 
> thanks


Ulh, I personally don't like Asrock. Had trouble with their RMA service several years ago, that being said, the Tai Chi is a good board from what I hear. I like this board, but I miss a lot of the features from the Asus I had. If I were you, I'd look at the feature set and get whichever one suits you. If money isn't the problem then there really isn't a best board, I really like mine, wish I could pick and choose the feature set from all the boards I've owned though, the Asus wasn't perfect either. Anyhow, to each their own.


----------



## Jossrik

I was getting used to bios updates every couple weeks, where's the new bioses?


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> I was getting used to bios updates every couple weeks, where's the new bioses?


I know right, there are still quite a few glaring issues that need to be fixed. Right now, I'm really regretting not getting the ROG board.


----------



## Johan45

I've been using ver 1.74 for months now without any issues. 1600X/ G.skill Samsung [email protected] 3200 Cl14/ GTX 980 and Windows10 pro. New BIOS isn't always better BIOS. Most often they're released to fix some incompatibility issues.
_If it ain't broke don't fix it_


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsauron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Set your cpu volts and clocks to auto. Enable game boost lvl 1 and boot a couple of times. Then disable game boost in bios and enter desired voltage and cpu multi . When you reboot it should take your settings.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it but problem is still here. I cannot boot, if I changed manualy CPU multiplier in BIOS.
> 
> I can try overclock CPU in Windows by Msi Command center or Ryzen Master and it is possible.
> 
> People , do you can change manualy CPU multiplier in BIOS and boot without problem? With last BIOS, CPu Ryzen 1800x.
> 
> I cannnot, if I set manualy 3,9GHZ or 4,0GHZ etc.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> I was getting used to bios updates every couple weeks, where's the new bioses?
> 
> 
> 
> I know right, there are still quite a few glaring issues that need to be fixed. Right now, I'm really regretting not getting the ROG board.
Click to expand...

The glaring issues are not due to the board manufacturer. They are AMD issues with their agesa code that they supply to board manufacturers. ROG in all likelihood has the same issues as the MSI Titanium.


----------



## Hefny

Hi guys, here is my video applying liquid metal to Ryzen.


----------



## os2wiz

Hefny, you had mentioned before that you have a Samsung 960 EVO drive installed as a boot drive and no issue with the cpu multiplier on the Titanium. My issue began with beta bios 1.74 . I also have the driver from Samsung installed for this drive. Did you install that driver or you just are using the Microsoft driver??? I am trying to narrow down what triggers the problem with the agesa code 1.00.06 which started with beta bios 1.74 and upward. Your assistance is appreciated.


----------



## Jossrik

Hey Guys, I has another question. I bought some stuff Black Fri. I upgraded my Trident Z kit to a Ripjaw. F4-3200C14D-32GVK. The old kit was fine. I likes to tinker. The new kit posts 3200 but isn't exactly stable and I got frustrated so I lefted it at 3066C13. Which is fine. Here's the rub, I also picked up a 32Gb kit of RGB Trident Zs for a friend of mine. F4-3600C17Q-GTZR. He's happy with either kit, it's gonna go into a closed case for him, windowed for me, but mine sits under my desk. Should I swap out? The timings on my Ripjaws are 14-14-14-34, and the RGB Tridents are 17-18-18-38. Are the RGBs B-Die?


----------



## zulex

Hello.

I have a problem with USB Flashback.
I want to go back to previous bios but my USB flashback feature does not work.
I formatted my USB into FAT32 and changed the file name to MSI.ROM and inserted into the USB Flashback port.
However, even if I press the small black button, nothing happens. I dont see LED or anything.
How can I solve this?


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Hefny, you had mentioned before that you have a Samsung 960 EVO drive installed as a boot drive and no issue with the cpu multiplier on the Titanium. My issue began with beta bios 1.74 . I also have the driver from Samsung installed for this drive. Did you install that driver or you just are using the Microsoft driver??? I am trying to narrow down what triggers the problem with the agesa code 1.00.06 which started with beta bios 1.74 and upward. Your assistance is appreciated.


I am using Samsung's drivers and Magician software.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Hey Guys, I has another question. I bought some stuff Black Fri. I upgraded my Trident Z kit to a Ripjaw. F4-3200C14D-32GVK. The old kit was fine. I likes to tinker. The new kit posts 3200 but isn't exactly stable and I got frustrated so I lefted it at 3066C13. Which is fine. Here's the rub, I also picked up a 32Gb kit of RGB Trident Zs for a friend of mine. F4-3600C17Q-GTZR. He's happy with either kit, it's gonna go into a closed case for him, windowed for me, but mine sits under my desk. Should I swap out? The timings on my Ripjaws are 14-14-14-34, and the RGB Tridents are 17-18-18-38. Are the RGBs B-Die?


In my opinion, faster FSB is better for Ryzen than tight timings. Because in the case of Ryzen you are getting 4% faster faster communication between the RAM and CPU and between the CPU cores. With so many threads of Ryzen, the benefit is not small. From my overclocking experience, I feel the system fetchier and snapier.
So if you are running your Rip Jaws anyway on 3066, then what is the meaning of keeping them?
Trident is B-Die.


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I have a problem with USB Flashback.
> I want to go back to previous bios but my USB flashback feature does not work.
> I formatted my USB into FAT32 and changed the file name to MSI.ROM and inserted into the USB Flashback port.
> However, even if I press the small black button, nothing happens. I dont see LED or anything.
> How can I solve this?


Did you try the bios flashback button?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I have a problem with USB Flashback.
> I want to go back to previous bios but my USB flashback feature does not work.
> I formatted my USB into FAT32 and changed the file name to MSI.ROM and inserted into the USB Flashback port.
> However, even if I press the small black button, nothing happens. I dont see LED or anything.
> How can I solve this?


The black button beside the Flashback USB port is for clearing the CMOS. The button to activate the Flashback feature is located near the on board power /reset and overclocking knob


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Did you try the bios flashback button?


Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> Did you try the bios flashback button?


Yes, I pressed it but nothing happened.


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The black button beside the Flashback USB port is for clearing the CMOS. The button to activate the Flashback feature is located near the on board power /reset and overclocking knob


Yes, I know the flashback button is located at the lower right corner. I did pushed it several times. Long hold and also short press several times but nothing happened. In the manual it says after the press there is a blinking led but I did not see any led.

By the way, I noticed that when I insert my USB stick into the USB Flashback port, it was not recognized in the Windows as a drive. Is this normal?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The black button beside the Flashback USB port is for clearing the CMOS. The button to activate the Flashback feature is located near the on board power /reset and overclocking knob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know the flashback button is located at the lower right corner. I did pushed it several times. Long hold and also short press several times but nothing happened. In the manual it says after the press there is a blinking led but I did not see any led.
> 
> By the way, I noticed that when I insert my USB stick into the USB Flashback port, it was not recognized in the Windows as a drive. Is this normal?
Click to expand...

Properly formatted?


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Properly formatted?


Yes I formatted my usb stick in FAT32 format successfully.
I even checked its property showing it as FAT32.
This usb stick recognized well in other USB ports.
I spend some hours on this but could not solve the problem.
This is a brand new motherboard and I don't understand why this happened to me.
I flashed my Titanium with latest beta bios 1.B3 which released last Nov 7, and this beta bios has serious problem with not correctly implementing CPU ratio.
So I want to go back to bios 1.9 but this USB Flashback do not work no matter what I do.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Properly formatted?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I formatted my usb stick in FAT32 format successfully.
> I even checked its property showing it as FAT32.
> This usb stick recognized well in other USB ports.
> I spend some hours on this but could not solve the problem.
> This is a brand new motherboard and I don't understand why this happened to me.
> I flashed my Titanium with latest beta bios 1.B3 which released last Nov 7, and this beta bios has serious problem with not correctly implementing CPU ratio.
> So I want to go back to bios 1.9 but this USB Flashback do not work no matter what I do.
Click to expand...

Oh no.... I think you flashed it with a bios meant for another board.


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Oh no.... I think you flashed it with a bios meant for another board.


No. It was Titanium Bios. I can run it well. I can enter into bios screen, also can enter the Windows.
I downloaded that beta bios from MSI ftp site.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Oh no.... I think you flashed it with a bios meant for another board.
> 
> 
> 
> No. It was Titanium Bios. I can run it well. I can enter into bios screen, also can enter the Windows.
> I downloaded that beta bios from MSI ftp site.
Click to expand...

Ah i didn't see that one listed - whew that's good news.

Have you tried simply flashing it with the 1.9 release? No button etc.?


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ah i didn't see that one listed - whew that's good news.
> 
> Have you tried simply flashing it with the 1.9 release? No button etc.?


You can download it from http://msi-ftp.de:8080/login.html.
Yes I tried to downgrade to 1.9 using M-Flash feature in bios but I was stopped by a message showing that I cannot go back to earlier version to protect the user from safety or something.
I think this is because the beta bios released later than the 1.9.
I feel like the only way I can revert back is USB Flashback but it is not working.
Should I send it to MSI for a RMA?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ah i didn't see that one listed - whew that's good news.
> 
> Have you tried simply flashing it with the 1.9 release? No button etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> You can download it from http://msi-ftp.de:8080/login.html.
> Yes I tried to downgrade to 1.9 using M-Flash feature in bios but I was stopped by a message showing that I cannot go back to earlier version to protect the user from safety or something.
> I think this is because the beta bios released later than the 1.9.
> I feel like the only way I can revert back is USB Flashback but it is not working.
> Should I send it to MSI for a RMA?
Click to expand...

I'd hate to do that without exhausting other options, you might get a different board that has been through god knows what.

I see there is a new microcode released by AMD , wonder when MSI will release the next bios version?


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd hate to do that without exhausting other options, you might get a different board that has been through god knows what.
> 
> I see there is a new microcode released by AMD , wonder when MSI will release the next bios version?


Maybe it wont take long considering ASUS already released new AGESA bios.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd hate to do that without exhausting other options, you might get a different board that has been through god knows what.
> 
> I see there is a new microcode released by AMD , wonder when MSI will release the next bios version?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it wont take long considering ASUS already released new AGESA bios.
Click to expand...

We can hope


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The black button beside the Flashback USB port is for clearing the CMOS. The button to activate the Flashback feature is located near the on board power /reset and overclocking knob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know the flashback button is located at the lower right corner. I did pushed it several times. Long hold and also short press several times but nothing happened. In the manual it says after the press there is a blinking led but I did not see any led.
> 
> By the way, I noticed that when I insert my USB stick into the USB Flashback port, it was not recognized in the Windows as a drive. Is this normal?
Click to expand...

Fyi that port is a fully functional usb port as well, so yes seeing it in windows is normal


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Maybe it wont take long considering ASUS already released new AGESA bios.


The AGESA update by ASUS is described to be for AMD's upcoming processors!
I expect it to be for APUs powered by Vega.
Another distant speculation is for the enhanced 12nm Ryzen.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Properly formatted?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I formatted my usb stick in FAT32 format successfully.
> I even checked its property showing it as FAT32.
> This usb stick recognized well in other USB ports.
> I spend some hours on this but could not solve the problem.
> This is a brand new motherboard and I don't understand why this happened to me.
> I flashed my Titanium with latest beta bios 1.B3 which released last Nov 7, and this beta bios has serious problem with not correctly implementing CPU ratio.
> So I want to go back to bios 1.9 but this USB Flashback do not work no matter what I do.
Click to expand...

If it's brand new I would take it back to where I got it. I returned a Z270 Formula for the same reason about a year ago these things do happen on new parts. If that port isn't recognized in Windows then there's likely a physical issue with the port itself.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Properly formatted?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I formatted my usb stick in FAT32 format successfully.
> I even checked its property showing it as FAT32.
> This usb stick recognized well in other USB ports.
> I spend some hours on this but could not solve the problem.
> This is a brand new motherboard and I don't understand why this happened to me.
> I flashed my Titanium with latest beta bios 1.B3 which released last Nov 7, and this beta bios has serious problem with not correctly implementing CPU ratio.
> So I want to go back to bios 1.9 but this USB Flashback do not work no matter what I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's brand new I would take it back to where I got it. I returned a Z270 Formula for the same reason about a year ago these things do happen on new parts. If that port isn't recognized in Windows then there's likely a physical issue with the port itself.
Click to expand...

is there a boot from other device setting?


----------



## Johan45

If it shows up in BIOS then it's a Windows issue but it's not being recognized at FW level it appears as the FB isn't working.


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If it's brand new I would take it back to where I got it. I returned a Z270 Formula for the same reason about a year ago these things do happen on new parts. If that port isn't recognized in Windows then there's likely a physical issue with the port itself.


I just solved the problem. It was the USB compatibility issue. My Sandisk Switch USB stick was FAT32 formatted and it had no problem itself. I figured out that Sandisk Switch USB stick does not work for MSI Titanium USB Flashback. It must be a compatibility issue because when I changed my USB stick to Sandisk Cruser, the USB Flashback function worked flawlessly.


----------



## mongoled

Out of curiosity have you tried to killdisk (write 0's to the usb) on the 'non compatible' usb stick, then reformat and try again ?


----------



## Ginja ninja

Hi everyone

I got my X370 yesterday and I have a question about the upper M2 slot. My GPU covers my M2 drive and I'm concerned about temps as there is little or no airflow to keep it cool. Are my fears of over heating unfounded or do I have cause for concern?

Thanks in advance!

Jeremy


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginja ninja*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I got my X370 yesterday and I have a question about the upper M2 slot. My GPU covers my M2 drive and I'm concerned about temps as there is little or no airflow to keep it cool. Are my fears of over heating unfounded or do I have cause for concern?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Jeremy


I have a Samsung 960 M.2 there and so far it's been fine. Realistically, unless you're doing large file transfers to and from at peak speeds you should be all right. Even with the large files, they'd have to go a little while. Then again, depends on the M.2 drive you have, some like the early Intels get hot quick, the Samsungs, not so much...


----------



## Ginja ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> I have a Samsung 960 M.2 there and so far it's been fine. Realistically, unless you're doing large file transfers to and from at peak speeds you should be all right. Even with the large files, they'd have to go a little while. Then again, depends on the M.2 drive you have, some like the early Intels get hot quick, the Samsungs, not so much...


Hey Jossrik, thanks for the quick response! I am using a Kingston Predator. I have the PCI card but imagine it would be faster in the M2 slot.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginja ninja*
> 
> Hey Jossrik, thanks for the quick response! I am using a Kingston Predator. I have the PCI card but imagine it would be faster in the M2 slot.


Should be just as fast in the second PCIe slot. They'll run at 8x/8x with your video card. I believe the bottom slot is PCIe 2.0 and that one will probably be slower... Tired right now so memory not so hot.


----------



## Hefny

I don't have any issues with M.2 upper slots. The position is actually not so isolated if you use an open graphics card, not boxed blower style, because the ai deviates from the heatsink and card' surface to both sides. Jossrik'S advice is rock solid in terms of bandwidth.


----------



## Ammhenox

Hello to all guys! ^^

I'm new with the mobo I used to have a Aorus x370 Gaming K7 and it's a really bull**** (lots of bios problems, PC did not boot or reboot, etc).

I have a question, I have the version of bios 1.3, you recommend me to update it? If so, what version?
I noticed that it takes longer to turn on the computer (about 25 seconds), which with the other motherboard was much faster. The truth is that the computer is all great, I do not have any problems. I'm afraid to update the bios and everything goes bad.

Now my RAM is running perfectly at 3200 at 3.4Mhz. U know if I update BIOS maybe I can't run at 3200?

Thanks for all guys!!! And sorry for my english, I tried my best.

Here my computer specifications:
AMD RYZEN 7 1700 3.7GHZ BOX
G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3200 PC4-24000 16GB 2x8GB CL14
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8GB GDDR5X
Seasonic Prime Platinum 650W 80 Plus Platinum Modular
Phanteks Enthoo EvolV Cristal
Samsung 960 EVO NVMe M.2 SSD PCI-e 250GB
EKWB EK-KIT L240 (R2.0)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ammhenox*
> 
> Hello to all guys! ^^
> 
> I'm new with the mobo I used to have a Aorus x370 Gaming K7 and it's a really bull**** (lots of bios problems, PC did not boot or reboot, etc).
> 
> I have a question, I have the version of bios 1.3, you recommend me to update it? If so, what version?
> I noticed that it takes longer to turn on the computer (about 25 seconds), which with the other motherboard was much faster. The truth is that the computer is all great, I do not have any problems. I'm afraid to update the bios and everything goes bad.
> 
> Now my RAM is running perfectly at 3200 at 3.4Mhz. U know if I update BIOS maybe I can't run at 3200?
> 
> Thanks for all guys!!! And sorry for my english, I tried my best.
> 
> Here my computer specifications:
> AMD RYZEN 7 1700 3.7GHZ BOX
> G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3200 PC4-24000 16GB 2x8GB CL14
> MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8GB GDDR5X
> Seasonic Prime Platinum 650W 80 Plus Platinum Modular
> Phanteks Enthoo EvolV Cristal
> Samsung 960 EVO NVMe M.2 SSD PCI-e 250GB
> EKWB EK-KIT L240 (R2.0)


That looks to be a very nice rig you have









I've updated the bios 4 or 5 times now and each time has went flawlessly. I believe the slow boot time was improved some time between bios 1.5 and 1.72 ( official) . When I updated to 1.72 , my boot time was 18 seconds 5 to logon and 13 to desktop , prior to that it was closer to 30 seconds.


----------



## Ammhenox

Hello cssorkinman!

Which BIOS do u have right now? 7A31v19? It's running at 3200 the RAM? I have only 2 of 8gb (G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3200 PC4-24000 16GB 2x8GB CL14).
U recommend me to uptate it?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ammhenox

Hello cssorkinman!

Which BIOS do u have right now? 7A31v19? It's running at 3200 the RAM? I have only 2 of 8gb (G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3200 PC4-24000 16GB 2x8GB CL14).
U recommend me to uptate it?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ammhenox*
> 
> Hello cssorkinman!
> 
> Which BIOS do u have right now? 7A31v19? It's running at 3200 the RAM? I have only 2 of 8gb (G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3200 PC4-24000 16GB 2x8GB CL14).
> U recommend me to uptate it?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I'm on 1.8 but I liked one of the earlier ones a bit better . Can have a multiplier bug on this version . 3200 ram has never been a problem 2x8 gb with this kit.


----------



## Ammhenox

I uptate it to 1.9 and all perfect! I think it boot much faster and RAM running at 3200!

Thanks for all!

U think I can take 4.0MHz with 3200 RAM?? If I can, how I do?


----------



## Johan45

I'm still on 1.74 and no issues. Good start-up time and no double boots. [email protected] 1.37V BIOS average 1.325V under load. G.Skill 3600 at 3200 CL14


----------



## Jossrik

changed out my 1700x for an 1800x i got pretty cheaply (1700x is going to my parents). RAM is where it was before except now it will sometimes boot at 3200, not reliably though, maybe 1 out of 6/7 tries, seemingly no matter what I do, however, if I go above say 3.9 multiplier, it doesn't want to boot, and if I leave everything on auto it will boot at 3.7, but doesn't move no matter the load or temp, seems like cool n' tasty errr boost or whatnot aren't working right... I was hoping that since it does 3.9 at a much lower voltage than my 1700x I could hit 4 without too much trouble. It's a 19th week production model.


----------



## os2wiz

Over the past 2-3 weeks a problem has developed with posting after a restart or exit from the bios. Cold boot usually works. When I restart or exit bios I have to hit the reset button for a successful post and boot.What is the likely cause of this issue. Once in windows there are no issues. Everything is stable. I am on bios 1.90. My 1800X was an rma replacement from AMD just after that hurricane hit Florida this summer.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Over the past 2-3 weeks a problem has developed with posting after a restart or exit from the bios. Cold boot usually works. When I restart or exit bios I have to hit the reset button for a successful post and boot.What is the likely cause of this issue. Once in windows there are no issues. Everything is stable. I am on bios 1.90.


Did you just up to 1.90? That's what I'm on and sounds similar to what's happening to me with the 1800x. Does it boot fine on lower settings more often? Are you jivin me? Usually you have a good idea what's going on.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Over the past 2-3 weeks a problem has developed with posting after a restart or exit from the bios. Cold boot usually works. When I restart or exit bios I have to hit the reset button for a successful post and boot.What is the likely cause of this issue. Once in windows there are no issues. Everything is stable. I am on bios 1.90.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just up to 1.90? That's what I'm on and sounds similar to what's happening to me with the 1800x. Does it boot fine on lower settings more often? Are you jivin me? Usually you have a good idea what's going on.
Click to expand...

No I have been on 1.90 fort over a month. I have not tried going back to lesser settings for meory or cpu overclock as tey do not interest me. So you are having similar issues on having to push that hardware reset button after restarting windows or exiting bios. to successfully post . Hopefully it will resolve with new bios that is coming soon.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> No I have been on 1.90 fort over a month. I have not tried going back to lesser settings for meory or cpu overclock as tey do not interest me. So you are having similar issues on having to push that hardware reset button after restarting windows or exiting bios. to successfully post . Hopefully it will resolve with new bios that is coming soon.


Lol, I keep a button with a 5 foot cable on the clear cmos jumpers. But ya. That's the problem, whenever I push the hardware, it doesn't want to play nice and I wind up resetting everything. Seems to only be with the CPU multiplier, the RAM sometimes will boot, but sometimes nothing and I have to start all over. For me at least, it didn't do it on my 1700x. Tweaking the voltage I could boot into the 40s (40.25, 40.5). Mebbe a variation on the same thing...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> No I have been on 1.90 fort over a month. I have not tried going back to lesser settings for meory or cpu overclock as tey do not interest me. So you are having similar issues on having to push that hardware reset button after restarting windows or exiting bios. to successfully post . Hopefully it will resolve with new bios that is coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I keep a button with a 5 foot cable on the clear cmos jumpers. But ya. That's the problem, whenever I push the hardware, it doesn't want to play nice and I wind up resetting everything. Seems to only be with the CPU multiplier, the RAM sometimes will boot, but sometimes nothing and I have to start all over. For me at least, it didn't do it on my 1700x. Tweaking the voltage I could boot into the 40s (40.25, 40.5). Mebbe a variation on the same thing...
Click to expand...

My problem occurs at a steady 3.9 GHZ I am not interested in going higher than that as the core voltage requirement start increasing too much.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> My problem occurs at a steady 3.9 GHZ I am not interested in going higher than that as the core voltage requirement start increasing too much.


Mine is when I try to go over 3.9. 3.9 seems to be the happy cutoff.


----------



## Hazardzous

Hi all,

I have recently purchased this mobo to replace a Gigabyte Gaming 5 that died on me, could not boot into either bios so Amazon kindly gave me a refund and I purchased an MSI for a change.

The gigabyte board was ok and I could just use the XMP settings and it would boot into window np and would be totally stable for a week or 2 until the bios would corrupt and I would have to reset cmos and start again. This carried on for 6 months.

the rig was
Gigabyte Auros Gaming 5 - I kept the bios upto date but they were all the same and were never stable and always failed to boot in the end
Ryzen 5 1600 - running stock because I was on the standard cooler at time
G skill Trident Z RGB 2x8gb f4-3000C14D-16GTZR - These are Samsung B die chips and worked for months in previous mobo
GTX 1080
Samsung 960 evo 1 tb

I have now changed to the MSI titanium and I have updated the bios to 1.9. The PC is not stable and I cannot get Prime 95 blend to run for longer than 10 mins before it crashes. I do not really care about benchmarks but it also crashes in games so thats a problem for me and I am just looking for a stable PC I can use day to day.

I know the memory is not on the official supported list for this mobo so I have ordered some G skill f4-3200C14D-16GTZR, this is not in stock so I have 2 weeks to cancel if I can resolve my issues before then. My current and the ordered ram are both samsung B die and manufactured by Giantec so I am not certain changing the memory will help.

Ok thank you for your patience so far. I have been looking in the bios and I am a bit lost. I have increased the NB voltage from 0.85v to 0.95v and that has helped a bit but and I can boot in with 2400mhz Cl16 but it is nowhere near as stable as I need. I do not want to go changing settings without understanding how all the others set to auto will behave. Is there a guide anywhere to help me out without having to read all 192 pages of this thread?

Any suggestions for some sample settings to get me started would be a big help. Or let me know if i should be looking at a different bios. I just want a stable system and I am not interested in overclocking so this should surely be achievable.

Thanks

Haz


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardzous*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have recently purchased this mobo to replace a Gigabyte Gaming 5 that died on me, could not boot into either bios so Amazon kindly gave me a refund and I purchased an MSI for a change.
> 
> The gigabyte board was ok and I could just use the XMP settings and it would boot into window np and would be totally stable for a week or 2 until the bios would corrupt and I would have to reset cmos and start again. This carried on for 6 months.
> 
> the rig was
> Gigabyte Auros Gaming 5 - I kept the bios upto date but they were all the same and were never stable and always failed to boot in the end
> Ryzen 5 1600 - running stock because I was on the standard cooler at time
> G skill Trident Z RGB 2x8gb f4-3000C14D-16GTZR - These are Samsung B die chips and worked for months in previous mobo
> GTX 1080
> Samsung 960 evo 1 tb
> 
> I have now changed to the MSI titanium and I have updated the bios to 1.9. The PC is not stable and I cannot get Prime 95 blend to run for longer than 10 mins before it crashes. I do not really care about benchmarks but it also crashes in games so thats a problem for me and I am just looking for a stable PC I can use day to day.
> 
> I know the memory is not on the official supported list for this mobo so I have ordered some G skill f4-3200C14D-16GTZR, this is not in stock so I have 2 weeks to cancel if I can resolve my issues before then. My current and the ordered ram are both samsung B die and manufactured by Giantec so I am not certain changing the memory will help.
> 
> Ok thank you for your patience so far. I have been looking in the bios and I am a bit lost. I have increased the NB voltage from 0.85v to 0.95v and that has helped a bit but and I can boot in with 2400mhz Cl16 but it is nowhere near as stable as I need. I do not want to go changing settings without understanding how all the others set to auto will behave. Is there a guide anywhere to help me out without having to read all 192 pages of this thread?
> 
> Any suggestions for some sample settings to get me started would be a big help. Or let me know if i should be looking at a different bios. I just want a stable system and I am not interested in overclocking so this should surely be achievable.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Haz


Some RAM tips. Up the RAM voltage. Samsung B-Die are good to 1.5, of course, less is better, but don't be afraid to go that high if needed for stability. In the part of the bios where you adjust the timings, you can loosen timings. Set/Raise ProcODT anywhere from 40 - 68(I think it's 68...). I've seen people recommend higher than that but you shouldn't need higher. NB/SOC you can go up to 1.2 without trouble, so that may factor in. Also give the processor itself a little more juice can help stabilize RAM. That should give you some stuff to play with, give it a try and report back.


----------



## Johan45

@Hazardzous

Before any of that hit F6 and reset BIOS to stock reboot go to memory section and under "_memory try it_" select 3200 CL14 and reboot. This will likely work just fine without all the fiddling around.


----------



## Hazardzous

Ty for your replies.

Last night I pressed F6 and reset everything to stock and I was able to play some game for around 3 hrs with no problems. When testing today the PC will crash after 10-15mins of prime95 with those settings and I am unable to play games without crashing.
I used the try it option to set memory to 2993 16 18 18 36 with 1.35v , NB 1.05 and CPUV 1.25 and I can boot into windows np. It will most likely crash within seconds if i stress test but I will try it anyway.

I did have an issue with a faulty AIO cooler where the pump was broken and the cpu was upto 100 C for a short period. This may have dmg the cpu, I have ordered a new one so I will soon have a new mobo+cpu+ram and I hope that solves all my issues.

When I have time next week I will strip the psu out of my sons pc and test it in my pc to see if it is a psu issue. I am currently using a Seasonic Prime 650w and he has a Seasonic Snow silent that has been working well for 2 years. I very much doubt this is the problem but I will check anyway.

Time to stress test and crash.


----------



## Johan45

The setting you chose is for Hynix ram so it won't work. Reset BIOS again and try the 3200 CL14-14-14


----------



## os2wiz

I finally got my Alphacool Eiswolf GPX Pro gpu block/AIO installed on my RX Vega 56. The temps are amazing. at idle 22 Celcius. Under full load on Furmark stress test after 10 minutes highest tempo was 42 celcius. And this is with one of the two push-pull fans not installed on the radiator yet until I get a 4 pin to 3 pin converter cable. Right now this gpu is far from optimized for performance. I temporarily have it on Ryzen balanced until I can figure out how voltage and memory and gpu frequencies work best together. It is more difficult than optimizing my Ryzen memory overclock as nobody has really given a systematic approach to follow on this. But I am amazed at the cooling results for now and will report to you when I have some optimized overclocks on Furmark, 3D Mark Firestrike Ultra, AOS Escalation, and Rise of Tomb Raider.

Another sweet side affect of the installation is that my problem posting when I do a restart from windows has disappeared. Perhaps there was some thermal issue involved though my motherboard and cpu have always been quite cool.


----------



## Hazardzous

I have a happy update to report and I feel like a bit of an idiot tbh. It appears that Johan was correct and 14 14 14 34 timings work perfectly, it is not like they are written on the memories box is it








Prime 95 blend stable for over an hour so it should be good for everything I need this pc to do. I have cancelled my new cpu and ram, hope I do not need them. I will have another play around with the timings and then have some fun playing games.

All through this process the MSI mobo has behaved very well and any time I got a boot loop it was easy to reset cmos and start again. I am overall happy with this mobo so far.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardzous*
> 
> I have a happy update to report and I feel like a bit of an idiot tbh. It appears that Johan was correct and 14 14 14 34 timings work perfectly, it is not like they are written on the memories box is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime 95 blend stable for over an hour so it should be good for everything I need this pc to do. I have cancelled my new cpu and ram, hope I do not need them. I will have another play around with the timings and then have some fun playing games.
> 
> All through this process the MSI mobo has behaved very well and any time I got a boot loop it was easy to reset cmos and start again. I am overall happy with this mobo so far.


That's good to hear and I do like that Mem Try It feature that MSI has. They use it on most of their boards and it just makes things easy especially if you're not using the XMP of the RAM. I've really grown to like this MSI Titanium, I swapped out the CHVI for it in my HTPC doing some problem solving (wasn't the board it was my ARV on the outs) and have just left it in. It just works. That CHVI was always a fussy thing recently had it set up for some benching and there was a lot of cursing involved until I got it to behave,


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hazardzous*
> 
> I have a happy update to report and I feel like a bit of an idiot tbh. It appears that Johan was correct and 14 14 14 34 timings work perfectly, it is not like they are written on the memories box is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime 95 blend stable for over an hour so it should be good for everything I need this pc to do. I have cancelled my new cpu and ram, hope I do not need them. I will have another play around with the timings and then have some fun playing games.
> 
> All through this process the MSI mobo has behaved very well and any time I got a boot loop it was easy to reset cmos and start again. I am overall happy with this mobo so far.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to hear and I do like that Mem Try It feature that MSI has. They use it on most of their boards and it just makes things easy especially if you're not using the XMP of the RAM. I've really grown to like this MSI Titanium, I swapped out the CHVI for it in my HTPC doing some problem solving (wasn't the board it was my ARV on the outs) and have just left it in. It just works. That CHVI was always a fussy thing recently had it set up for some benching and there was a lot of cursing involved until I got it to behave,
Click to expand...

Please keep me in mind for CH VI when you decide you can part with it. Mem try it is ok. Though I have gotten use to manually doing all memory overcxlocking. I do not bother with A-XMP usually as it has proven unreliable in determining dram stability.


----------



## Johan45

Like I said before I have 2 of them here one strictly for benching and the other is available. I set all my RAM manually as well but I know the TRY IT works well especially with Samsung just because I played with it. No fuss for those who are unfamiliar with BIOS and RAM settings


----------



## mongoled

So, I got my seg faulting replacement CPU today and set about testing an annoying bug that I previously mentioned in this forum

To recap

1/ Switch of PSU --> Clear CMOS --> Switch on PC
2/ F1 to run setup --> Advanced --> OC --> CPU Ratio --> 40 --> F10 --> Save exit

PC posts normally,

Reboot.....

3/ Del to enter UEFI
4/ Motherboard Settings --> Advanced --> Windows OS Configuration --> Windows 10 WHQL Support --> Enabled --> F10 --> Save exit

Post with 0C code on diagnostic LED

Rinse and repeat above but with multipler of 39 and the PC will happily post.

Multiplier > 39 with "Windows 10 WHQL Support" == enabled, will result in '0C'

I have to reset the CMOS to be able to post again

So I tried with the new CPU and the same thing happens.

Currently have a support thread open with MSI with no useful information forth coming from them so far

Anyone got any ideas or experienced the same thing ??

Cheers


----------



## os2wiz

I just tested Furmark 1.19.1 on my Vega 56 flashed to 64 reference card with Alphacool Eiswolf GPX Pro for Vega full body waterblock with AMD wattman balanced power profile (not optimized). As you can see I outscored somebody named Alan who has a 1080 Ti at 4k resolution. I still do not have my pull fan attached to the radiator yet.
Here are my scores from their web page for 3840x2160 and 2560x1440 resolutions. Gpu temp never exceeded 32 Celcius under 99% load.
And here is my score from Timespy..

Furmarkscoresfor3840x2160and2560x1440foros2wiz.PNG 573k .PNG file


CaptureTimeSpyRXVega56with64bios.PNG 2197k .PNG file


----------



## mongoled

Looks like either my motherboard has died or both memory modules have died.

PC will no longer post, led diagnostic gets stuck on code 55, which means its not detecting the RAM.

Dont have another stick of RAM or another ddr4 motherboard to test, hopefully I will have an alternative stick of ram by this afternoon.

Tried the following

Unplug all items from motherboard, pull cmos battery, leave cmos jumper on for several hours

Install, CPU, RAM, GFX, leave cmos jumper on for several hours.

Blowed air into the ram slots, cleaned the metal contacts on the ram sticks etc etc

Tried different PSU, CPU, GFX

Cant get past code 55.

My motherboard has always acted funny, will be interesting to see if it has indeed decided to die or the ram self destructed!


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Looks like either my motherboard has died or both memory modules have died.
> 
> PC will no longer post, led diagnostic gets stuck on code 55, which means its not detecting the RAM.
> 
> Dont have another stick of RAM or another ddr4 motherboard to test, hopefully I will have an alternative stick of ram by this afternoon.
> 
> Tried the following
> 
> Unplug all items from motherboard, pull cmos battery, leave cmos jumper on for several hours
> 
> Install, CPU, RAM, GFX, leave cmos jumper on for several hours.
> 
> Blowed air into the ram slots, cleaned the metal contacts on the ram sticks etc etc
> 
> Tried different PSU, CPU, GFX
> 
> Cant get past code 55.
> 
> My motherboard has always acted funny, will be interesting to see if it has indeed decided to die or the ram self destructed!


Sorry if i missed this earlier, but are you using GSkill RGB RAM?


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Sorry if i missed this earlier, but are you using GSkill RGB RAM?


Nope,

F4-3600C15D-16GTZ

I also consider the probability that something happened to the SPD of my RAM modules.

Once I get another stick of RAM to test things hopefully will become more clear!


----------



## xsauron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> So, I got my seg faulting replacement CPU today and set about testing an annoying bug that I previously mentioned in this forum
> 
> To recap
> 
> 1/ Switch of PSU --> Clear CMOS --> Switch on PC
> 2/ F1 to run setup --> Advanced --> OC --> CPU Ratio --> 40 --> F10 --> Save exit
> 
> PC posts normally,
> 
> Reboot.....
> 
> 3/ Del to enter UEFI
> 4/ Motherboard Settings --> Advanced --> Windows OS Configuration --> Windows 10 WHQL Support --> Enabled --> F10 --> Save exit
> 
> Post with 0C code on diagnostic LED
> 
> Rinse and repeat above but with multipler of 39 and the PC will happily post.
> 
> Multiplier > 39 with "Windows 10 WHQL Support" == enabled, will result in '0C'
> 
> I have to reset the CMOS to be able to post again
> 
> So I tried with the new CPU and the same thing happens.
> 
> Currently have a support thread open with MSI with no useful information forth coming from them so far
> 
> Anyone got any ideas or experienced the same thing ??
> 
> Cheers


I have this problem too. I have CPU from replacement process. If I set ratio on 40, I cannot boot and debug led code is 0C.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Looks like either my motherboard has died or both memory modules have died.
> 
> PC will no longer post, led diagnostic gets stuck on code 55, which means its not detecting the RAM.
> 
> Dont have another stick of RAM or another ddr4 motherboard to test, hopefully I will have an alternative stick of ram by this afternoon.
> 
> Tried the following
> 
> Unplug all items from motherboard, pull cmos battery, leave cmos jumper on for several hours
> 
> Install, CPU, RAM, GFX, leave cmos jumper on for several hours.
> 
> Blowed air into the ram slots, cleaned the metal contacts on the ram sticks etc etc
> 
> Tried different PSU, CPU, GFX
> 
> Cant get past code 55.
> 
> My motherboard has always acted funny, will be interesting to see if it has indeed decided to die or the ram self destructed!


I kinda saw that coming - 1.48 volts + DDR4 + Prime small FFT = dead sticks


----------



## Johan45

That kind of voltage shouldn't have damaged the sticks at least I wouldn't think so.I routinely rub ddr4 above 1.6V and as high as 2.0V and haven't killed any yet


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That kind of voltage shouldn't have damaged the sticks at least I wouldn't think so.I routinely rub ddr4 above 1.6V and as high as 2.0V and haven't killed any yet


Benching or stressing?


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I kinda saw that coming - 1.48 volts + DDR4 + Prime small FFT = dead sticks


Actually, the day before was testing 1.3v for the RAM and 1.125v for the northbridge and btw it aint the RAM thats the problem


----------



## mongoled

Yup agree with Johan,

1.45v should not be an issue with Samsung B-die

It looks like the motherboard died,

got another stick of RAM to test (4GB Crucial 2333mhz) and still error code 55

So this motherboard is going back to Amazon as faulty, hopefully I get a decent motherboard back!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Yup agree with Johan,
> 
> 1.45v should not be an issue with Samsung B-die
> 
> It looks like the motherboard died,
> 
> got another stick of RAM to test (4GB Crucial 2333mhz) and still error code 55
> 
> So this motherboard is going back to Amazon as faulty, hopefully I get a decent motherboard back!


Did you try the original sticks in another machine?

I'll stick by my guns - stressing overvolted ddr 4 is dangerous business on Ryzen - benching is a different story.

I'd exhaust every avenue before RMA'ing - remove cmos batt etc.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did you try the original sticks in another machine?
> 
> I'll stick by my guns - stressing overvolted ddr 4 is dangerous business on Ryzen - benching is a different story.
> 
> I'd exhaust every avenue before RMA'ing - remove cmos batt etc.


Hi!

Dont have another ddr4 motherboard to test the sticks.

Have exhausted all options
Quote:


> Tried the following
> 
> Unplug all items from motherboard, pull cmos battery, leave cmos jumper on for several hours
> 
> Install, CPU, RAM, GFX, leave cmos jumper on for several hours.
> 
> Blowed air into the ram slots, cleaned the metal contacts on the ram sticks etc etc
> 
> Tried different PSU, CPU, GFX


Those who have followed my posts will know that ive been having funky stuff going on with this motherboard for a while, actually have a ticket open with MSI about one of the funky issues then this happens (code 55) out of the blue.
Quote:


> stressing overvolted ddr 4 is dangerous business on Ryzen


Are you able to link to some sources where people are/have discussed this ?


----------



## xsauron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> So, I got my seg faulting replacement CPU today and set about testing an annoying bug that I previously mentioned in this forum
> 
> To recap
> 
> 1/ Switch of PSU --> Clear CMOS --> Switch on PC
> 2/ F1 to run setup --> Advanced --> OC --> CPU Ratio --> 40 --> F10 --> Save exit
> 
> PC posts normally,
> 
> Reboot.....
> 
> 3/ Del to enter UEFI
> 4/ Motherboard Settings --> Advanced --> Windows OS Configuration --> Windows 10 WHQL Support --> Enabled --> F10 --> Save exit
> 
> Post with 0C code on diagnostic LED
> 
> Rinse and repeat above but with multipler of 39 and the PC will happily post.
> 
> Multiplier > 39 with "Windows 10 WHQL Support" == enabled, will result in '0C'
> 
> I have to reset the CMOS to be able to post again
> 
> So I tried with the new CPU and the same thing happens.
> 
> Currently have a support thread open with MSI with no useful information forth coming from them so far
> 
> Anyone got any ideas or experienced the same thing ??
> 
> Cheers


I have same problem :-(


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did you try the original sticks in another machine?
> 
> I'll stick by my guns - stressing overvolted ddr 4 is dangerous business on Ryzen - benching is a different story.
> 
> I'd exhaust every avenue before RMA'ing - remove cmos batt etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Dont have another ddr4 motherboard to test the sticks.
> 
> Have exhausted all options
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the following
> 
> Unplug all items from motherboard, pull cmos battery, leave cmos jumper on for several hours
> 
> Install, CPU, RAM, GFX, leave cmos jumper on for several hours.
> 
> Blowed air into the ram slots, cleaned the metal contacts on the ram sticks etc etc
> 
> Tried different PSU, CPU, GFX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who have followed my posts will know that ive been having funky stuff going on with this motherboard for a while, actually have a ticket open with MSI about one of the funky issues then this happens (code 55) out of the blue.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> stressing overvolted ddr 4 is dangerous business on Ryzen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you able to link to some sources where people are/have discussed this ?
Click to expand...

Sounds like you covered the normal bases .

To be clear 1.5 volts is the maximum XMP rating for ddr 4 and I'd have no problems with that on other platforms.

However I've seen guys with Ryzen take out sticks by doing nothing more than enabling XMP.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsauron*
> 
> I have same problem :-(


please start a ticket with msi regards this as I already have a ticket open regarding this issue


----------



## Mega Man

One issue I have seen with times when out won't cold boot, or it stops booting, is pressure from heatsink screws it up. These big heatsinks, glad I have been avoiding them, will continue to stick with water


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That kind of voltage shouldn't have damaged the sticks at least I wouldn't think so.I routinely rub ddr4 above 1.6V and as high as 2.0V and haven't killed any yet
> 
> 
> 
> Benching or stressing?
Click to expand...

G.Skill sells higher speed kits that run 1.4 and 1.45V at XMP


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That kind of voltage shouldn't have damaged the sticks at least I wouldn't think so.I routinely rub ddr4 above 1.6V and as high as 2.0V and haven't killed any yet
> 
> 
> 
> Benching or stressing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> G.Skill sells higher speed kits that run 1.4 and 1.45V at XMP
Click to expand...

I just saw your last post about higher XMP and I think the Ryzen thing is strictly that. IMO there's still some ghosts in this machine been almost a year now and it still does odd things even with current BIOS. One thing I think putting the SOC on chip was a really bad idea. The USB functionality is terrible no matter what board I use and I occasionally have the thing lose drives etc..


----------



## mongoled

Hi, can someone just check to see if this is the case for them also

I sent my motherboard back to Amazon.de today and a replacement is on its way.

before doing so I decided to take some pictures of the serial number.

So I took a picture of the serial number that is written on the sticker on the outside of the box, then took a picture of the sticker on the motherboard that is located near the the SYS_FAN1 header

I expected that these two serial numbers to be identical but they are not.

I am assuming the sticker near the SYS_FAN1 header is also the serial number for the motherboard.

Can anyone comment/confirm ?

Thanks


----------



## os2wiz

With the introduction of gpu waterblock my case has better thermals allowing me now to tighten tRC timing to 68 from 73. I will see if it will go lower. I also have made progress on Vega 56 performance by lowering frequency by 5% and upping fan speeds on gpu block. For the first time I have averaged over 60 fps on Rise of Tomb raider benchmark and have on AOTS Escalation benchmark at 4k I have moved two places up leaderboard from 75 fps to 78 fps. See the documentation below:

CaptureAOTSEscalation4kleaderboard.PNG 2324k .PNG file


CaptureRiseofTombRaiderBega56with64bios.PNG 367k .PNG file


----------



## mongoled

Replacement motherboard arrived today,

all is back to normal.

For whatever reason the last motherboard died, it was not the RAM.

Now to fine tune it!

Am interested to find out if my RAM will clock better with the replacement motherboard


----------



## xsauron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Replacement motherboard arrived today,
> 
> all is back to normal.
> 
> For whatever reason the last motherboard died, it was not the RAM.
> 
> Now to fine tune it!
> 
> Am interested to find out if my RAM will clock better with the replacement motherboard


What was reason of replacement of your Motherboard? Do you have still issue with OC debug code during start Windows?


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsauron*
> 
> What was reason of replacement of your Motherboard? Do you have still issue with OC debug code during start Windows?


Hi,

my motherboard failed, was not completing post with diagnostic led getting stuck on code 55 (not detecting memory)

The replacement motherboard has the exact same issue with regards to OC debug code when Windows 10 WHQL Support is enabled with multiplier > 39 !

Please go to MSI website, register and inform them of the bug!

Otherwise it may never be resolved, when I went through support they said they could not re-create the issue with the same hardware I am using.

After I pointed out to them that there is another user at a forum I post at who has the same issue they changed there tune saying that they would look into it.

So please make them aware that you are also having this issue.

I can give you the serial number of my old motherboard (pm me) so you can use that as a reference to my support ticket if you decide to contact them.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsauron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Replacement motherboard arrived today,
> 
> all is back to normal.
> 
> For whatever reason the last motherboard died, it was not the RAM.
> 
> Now to fine tune it!
> 
> Am interested to find out if my RAM will clock better with the replacement motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was reason of replacement of your Motherboard? Do you have still issue with OC debug code during start Windows?
Click to expand...

I thought your OC bug was not posting , you mentioned just now the bug occurs at start of windows. Mine is not posting when changing cpu multiplier from auto. You had previously said you could not post and would have to use cmos button on back of motherboard like me. My only method around this is using the game boost utility in the bios. I am still waiting for MSI to get back to me . It has already been 2 weeks. Are we talking about the same problem or is yours different?


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I thought your OC bug was not posting , you mentioned just now the bug occurs at start of windows. Mine is not posting when changing cpu multiplier from auto. You had previously said you could not post and would have to use cmos button on back of motherboard like me. My only method around this is using the game boost utility in the bios. I am still waiting for MSI to get back to me . It has already been 2 weeks. Are we talking about the same problem or is yours different?


Yes you understood correctly, I simply quoted the other persons post as I understood what they wanted to say and that is the motherboard does not post.

His issue is the same as mine does not post when we set "Windows 10 WHQL Support" to enabled with a multiplier > 39 == 0c on the diagnostic LED, then we must reset cmos to be able to post.

I also get 0c error in other circumstances (setting vcore to 1.2v and multiplier to 37 etc) so I think all these errors are related to buggy BIOS


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I thought your OC bug was not posting , you mentioned just now the bug occurs at start of windows. Mine is not posting when changing cpu multiplier from auto. You had previously said you could not post and would have to use cmos button on back of motherboard like me. My only method around this is using the game boost utility in the bios. I am still waiting for MSI to get back to me . It has already been 2 weeks. Are we talking about the same problem or is yours different?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you understood correctly, I simply quoted the other persons post as I understood what they wanted to say and that is the motherboard does not post.
> 
> His issue is the same as mine does not post when we set "Windows 10 WHQL Support" to enabled with a multiplier > 39 == 0c on the diagnostic LED, then we must reset cmos to be able to post.
> 
> I also get 0c error in other circumstances (setting vcore to 1.2v and multiplier to 37 etc) so I think all these errors are related to buggy BIOS
Click to expand...

So at least three of us have complained. Are you hopeful that MSI will fix this issue that they say cannot be replicated?


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> So at least three of us have complained. Are you hopeful that MSI will fix this issue that they say cannot be replicated?


Not really,

only way I can see them solving this issue is if other people go through the msi support channel.

I requested that xsauron open a ticket with MSI but he has not posted back to say he has done this.

Its up to us users to make these issues aware to MSI otherwise they are blind to these bugs.

It may also be possible that the new agena may resolve these issues, fingers crossed !


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> So at least three of us have complained. Are you hopeful that MSI will fix this issue that they say cannot be replicated?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,
> 
> only way I can see them solving this issue is if other people go through the msi support channel.
> 
> I requested that xsauron open a ticket with MSI but he has not posted back to say he has done this.
> 
> Its up to us users to make these issues aware to MSI otherwise they are blind to these bugs.
> 
> It may also be possible that the new agena may resolve these issues, fingers crossed !
Click to expand...

I'm just curious as to what this Win10 option will actually do?
I've never checked my board but I never set it to on so I assume it's off and Win10 works just fine and so does my overclocking. To me it really isn't broke.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm just curious as to what this Win10 option will actually do?
> I've never checked my board but I never set it to on so I assume it's off and Win10 works just fine and so does my overclocking. To me it really isn't broke.


Its off by default Johan,

Curiosity killed the cat, well thats how the going says ...................

Am absolutely fuming right now, second motherboard with error 55 code

















Thats two motherboards that I have been troubleshooting the "Windows 10 WHQL Support" issue that have ended up bricked.

Both times after tuning off computer then powering back up this has happened.

Im 99% sure the bios is being corrupted, anyone come across the bios recovery procedure for this platform ?

Time to start googling, am really fed up of this, both time my PC was working fine until I tried to get the "Windows 10 WHQL Support" working.

I needed that option to work so I can dual boot Windows with Linux and its cost me two motherboards ............


----------



## Johan45

Does the BIOS flash back not work for you?

Code 55 is usually memory related


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Does the BIOS flash back not work for you?
> 
> Code 55 is usually memory related


Im going to attempt the BIOS flash back procedure, I understand that code 55 is memory related but its not the memory!


----------



## Johan45

Hope it works for you mongoled


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Hope it works for you mongoled


And it did !!!!!










However I am far from impressed with MSI support, they did not ask me to attempt a bios flashback on the first motherboard I sent back!

So I ended up RMAing a perfectly recoverable motherboard.

I didnt even think about recovering the bios the first time as it did not seem to be a bios issue (i.e. turned on the PC one morning and it didnt post)

The only thing I can say is that error code 55 has only occured when troubleshooting the "Windows 10 WHQL Support" issue.

Not holding my breath that MSI will get round to fixing this based on supports inability to ask me to attempt a bios flashback on the first board


----------



## Johan45

That's good news, saves the shipping and time.
That's not unusual for low level techs. They don't always know much more than the script they have


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's not unusual for low level techs. They don't always know much more than the script they have


Thats such a bad idea on MSI's part!

Guys look at the image below



What is the 'true' i.e. most likely to be the the realistic CPU voltage according to the sensors ?

Thanks


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's not unusual for low level techs. They don't always know much more than the script they have
> 
> 
> 
> Thats such a bad idea on MSI's part!
> 
> Guys look at the image below
> 
> 
> 
> What is the 'true' i.e. most likely to be the the realistic CPU voltage according to the sensors ?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

1.4 requested , 1.35 delivered to cpu socket .


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 1.4 requested , 1.35 delivered to cpu socket .


OK, so in those terms if someone asked you what is your CPU vcore are you going to say 1.4v or 1.35v and you cant answer with both options ?


----------



## Johan45

@mongoled
It's not just MSI it's everyone really. They're mostly there to assess whether or not the board is truly broken and have no idea (most of the time) what's truly wrong and in their defense the FB option is fairly new on MSI boards


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 1.4 requested , 1.35 delivered to cpu socket .
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so in those terms if someone asked you what is your CPU vcore are you going to say 1.4v or 1.35v and you cant answer with both options ?
Click to expand...

What it reports in hwinfo as v-core under load is probably the most common way people compare , because of that is what I use. It isn't necessarily the most correct however for comparing cpu's . Differences in board design ( different sized traces- more efficient components) make for differences in what is actually delivered to the cpu. The most accurate way to measure that is on the back side of the cpu socket - 99.9% of people aren't willing or able to do that- myself included.

My 1800X has primed at 4 ghz @ 1.36 volts as reported in hwinfo, This is an xfr disabled all core clock at auto voltage and LLC settings.


----------



## Johan45

Finally took a pic of my rig. Titanium on Titanium sorry about the smudging on the glass. Had just gotten done installing the Eisbaer 420 into the Luxe


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What it reports in hwinfo as v-core under load.


The mean the one that says 'Vcore' as I cant see a 'v-core' ?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Finally took a pic of my rig. Titanium on Titanium sorry about the smudging on the glass. Had just gotten done installing the Eisbaer 420 into the Luxe


That case must be supersized to fit a 420mm cooling option. I have the Eisbaer 360mm in my case. Does a very nice job. I did NOT add the gpu to it, but instead opted for a dedicated gpu cooler the Eiswolf GPX Pro 120 for RX Vega. I must say the gpu cooler does an excellent job. MY case temps are extremely cool including my m.2 NVME drive that lies under my RX Vega card.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Finally took a pic of my rig. Titanium on Titanium sorry about the smudging on the glass. Had just gotten done installing the Eisbaer 420 into the Luxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That case must be supersized to fit a 420mm cooling option. I have the Eisbaer 360mm in my case. Does a very nice job. I did NOT add the gpu to it, but instead opted for a dedicated gpu cooler the Eiswolf GPX Pro 120 for RX Vega. I must say the gpu cooler does an excellent job. MY case temps are extremely cool including my m.2 NVME drive that lies under my RX Vega card.
Click to expand...

That's the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe with glass http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Luxe-TemperedGlass.html
Great case and when it went on sale I had to have it. It'll work great no matter what I throw into it.
As for the Eisbaer 420 I find it quite unimpressive. Don't know if the pumps too small for the rad or just the low speed fans but the Noctua NH-D15 that I was using beat it's performance by a few degrees. The only benefit I find is this set-up is almost completely silent now. I also compared it to an eKWB Predator 360 I have here that I use for reviews and it won't even hold a candle to it. Full 500MHz difference on a 10 core 7900X


----------



## mongoled

Hi!

Has anybody scene this in their HWinfo64 screenies ?

Ive got multi set at 40 and 'Core Performance Boost' disabled in the bios.



But as you can see its boosting almost by 100mhz.

I need to double check in the bios, just waiting for an 8 hour prime95 to finish (4000/3333)


----------



## Johan45

Can't say I've ever noticed that


----------



## Hefny

Hey guys, I wish you a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Finally took a pic of my rig. Titanium on Titanium sorry about the smudging on the glass. Had just gotten done installing the Eisbaer 420 into the Luxe


That's a gorgeous build! How is overclocking and temps with the 420?


----------



## Johan45

The Noctua D15 did a slightly better job


----------



## Hefny




----------



## os2wiz

All my issues with the Titanium have been resolved. The failure to post with cpu multiplier on disappeared when we pulled out the NVMe drive then booted into bios and disabled the Game boost setting. Rebooted then in bios reset multiplier wuth no issues. Then reinserted the Samsung 960 EVO in its m.2 slot. Powered on and went into bios and set it as boot priority. It has posted with cpu multiplier set at 39. No more issues. What I did wrong I am not sure. But I can't argue with success.


----------



## Johan45

That's good news, seems like an odd fix but hey it's working again


----------



## koala21

hello, i am very new to building a computer. i bought this motherboard with ryzen 1800x. i see that there has been problems with ram by looking at the comments. What ram is compatible with this motherboard? can i get something that is higher than 3200? is it the bios that is messing the ram speed? sorry for too many question and bad English.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koala21*
> 
> hello, i am very new to building a computer. i bought this motherboard with ryzen 1800x. i see that there has been problems with ram by looking at the comments. What ram is compatible with this motherboard? can i get something that is higher than 3200? is it the bios that is messing the ram speed? sorry for too many question and bad English.


Well... RAMs on ryzen in general have been having a tough time meeting up with their intel counterparts, but most are running pretty well. You will most likely need to do a little tinkering with the bios settings to get your RAM to run at rated speeds. 3200 seems to be about the sweet spot for 16Gb RAM kits. You want to look for Samsung B-Die kits, yes they are more expensive than baseline RAM, but they will give you more flexibility as far as tweaking goes. You want a 2x8gb kit, G.Skill I think has the cheapest Samsung B-Die kits, look for 3200 CL 14 kits, I think, though faster will also work. If you buy a 32Gb kit, I think people are having the easiest time with 4x8Gb kits. It's a bios thing and covers all manufacturers as well as an IMC (ryzen chip to chip) thing. Like with all overclocking, your mileage may vary. Every time they update the bios, it gets a little easier to overclock the RAM for those of us without a lot of RAM overclocking knowledge. With a lot of RAM overclocking knowledge them guys are all doing very well.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koala21*
> 
> hello, i am very new to building a computer. i bought this motherboard with ryzen 1800x. i see that there has been problems with ram by looking at the comments. What ram is compatible with this motherboard? can i get something that is higher than 3200? is it the bios that is messing the ram speed? sorry for too many question and bad English.
> 
> 
> 
> Well... RAMs on ryzen in general have been having a tough time meeting up with their intel counterparts, but most are running pretty well. You will most likely need to do a little tinkering with the bios settings to get your RAM to run at rated speeds. 3200 seems to be about the sweet spot for 16Gb RAM kits. You want to look for Samsung B-Die kits, yes they are more expensive than baseline RAM, but they will give you more flexibility as far as tweaking goes. You want a 2x8gb kit, G.Skill I think has the cheapest Samsung B-Die kits, look for 3200 CL 14 kits, I think, though faster will also work. If you buy a 32Gb kit, I think people are having the easiest time with 4x8Gb kits. It's a bios thing and covers all manufacturers as well as an IMC (ryzen chip to chip) thing. Like with all overclocking, your mileage may vary. Every time they update the bios, it gets a little easier to overclock the RAM for those of us without a lot of RAM overclocking knowledge. With a lot of RAM overclocking knowledge them guys are all doing very well.
Click to expand...

You are so wrong about 4x8gb dimms being the best way to get high speeds for 32GB. It just the opposite. Two 16GB dimms will be easier to clock at higher speeds all other factors being equal. Less stress on the IMC than using 4 dimm. That has been known from months ago.


----------



## Jossrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are so wrong about 4x8gb dimms being the best way to get high speeds for 32GB. It just the opposite. Two 16GB dimms will be easier to clock at higher speeds all other factors being equal. Less stress on the IMC than using 4 dimm. That has been known from months ago.


Thank you for the correction Os. I think I was thinking 2x8 was easier than 2x16, but got mixed up. New meds







Still lots for me to learn about Ryzen though. Now that I think about it, that might be wrong too...


----------



## koala21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Well... RAMs on ryzen in general have been having a tough time meeting up with their intel counterparts, but most are running pretty well. You will most likely need to do a little tinkering with the bios settings to get your RAM to run at rated speeds. 3200 seems to be about the sweet spot for 16Gb RAM kits. You want to look for Samsung B-Die kits, yes they are more expensive than baseline RAM, but they will give you more flexibility as far as tweaking goes. You want a 2x8gb kit, G.Skill I think has the cheapest Samsung B-Die kits, look for 3200 CL 14 kits, I think, though faster will also work. If you buy a 32Gb kit, I think people are having the easiest time with 4x8Gb kits. It's a bios thing and covers all manufacturers as well as an IMC (ryzen chip to chip) thing. Like with all overclocking, your mileage may vary. Every time they update the bios, it gets a little easier to overclock the RAM for those of us without a lot of RAM overclocking knowledge. With a lot of RAM overclocking knowledge them guys are all doing very well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are so wrong about 4x8gb dimms being the best way to get high speeds for 32GB. It just the opposite. Two 16GB dimms will be easier to clock at higher speeds all other factors being equal. Less stress on the IMC than using 4 dimm. That has been known from months ago.


Thank you guys for replying. I really dont have a budget limit for this computer build and just wanted to max everything out. I wanted to get 64gb ram. preferably the dominator platinum series. I havn't heard much about people using 64gb in this motherboard and just wanted to bring this up and clearify myself. I dont know if this motherboard is compatible with 3000~up with 64gb and will be able to run at that speed. Please educate me and again sorry for my english


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koala21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Well... RAMs on ryzen in general have been having a tough time meeting up with their intel counterparts, but most are running pretty well. You will most likely need to do a little tinkering with the bios settings to get your RAM to run at rated speeds. 3200 seems to be about the sweet spot for 16Gb RAM kits. You want to look for Samsung B-Die kits, yes they are more expensive than baseline RAM, but they will give you more flexibility as far as tweaking goes. You want a 2x8gb kit, G.Skill I think has the cheapest Samsung B-Die kits, look for 3200 CL 14 kits, I think, though faster will also work. If you buy a 32Gb kit, I think people are having the easiest time with 4x8Gb kits. It's a bios thing and covers all manufacturers as well as an IMC (ryzen chip to chip) thing. Like with all overclocking, your mileage may vary. Every time they update the bios, it gets a little easier to overclock the RAM for those of us without a lot of RAM overclocking knowledge. With a lot of RAM overclocking knowledge them guys are all doing very well.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are so wrong about 4x8gb dimms being the best way to get high speeds for 32GB. It just the opposite. Two 16GB dimms will be easier to clock at higher speeds all other factors being equal. Less stress on the IMC than using 4 dimm. That has been known from months ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you guys for replying. I really dont have a budget limit for this computer build and just wanted to max everything out. I wanted to get 64gb ram. preferably the dominator platinum series. I havn't heard much about people using 64gb in this motherboard and just wanted to bring this up and clearify myself. I dont know if this motherboard is compatible with 3000~up with 64gb and will be able to run at that speed. Please educate me and again sorry for my english
Click to expand...

I am wondering about the MSI X370 GAMING M7 ACK AM4 AMD X370 Motherboard. Nowhere do I see any mention of how many power phases it supports for cpu and memory. If anyone knows the asnwer please let me know. If it is better than the anemic power phase on the Titanium it might be a very attractive option for me. I am concerned when the Pinnacle Ridge processors are released , since they will clock at higher speeds that the Titanium will not be up to the task .


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koala21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Well... RAMs on ryzen in general have been having a tough time meeting up with their intel counterparts, but most are running pretty well. You will most likely need to do a little tinkering with the bios settings to get your RAM to run at rated speeds. 3200 seems to be about the sweet spot for 16Gb RAM kits. You want to look for Samsung B-Die kits, yes they are more expensive than baseline RAM, but they will give you more flexibility as far as tweaking goes. You want a 2x8gb kit, G.Skill I think has the cheapest Samsung B-Die kits, look for 3200 CL 14 kits, I think, though faster will also work. If you buy a 32Gb kit, I think people are having the easiest time with 4x8Gb kits. It's a bios thing and covers all manufacturers as well as an IMC (ryzen chip to chip) thing. Like with all overclocking, your mileage may vary. Every time they update the bios, it gets a little easier to overclock the RAM for those of us without a lot of RAM overclocking knowledge. With a lot of RAM overclocking knowledge them guys are all doing very well.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are so wrong about 4x8gb dimms being the best way to get high speeds for 32GB. It just the opposite. Two 16GB dimms will be easier to clock at higher speeds all other factors being equal. Less stress on the IMC than using 4 dimm. That has been known from months ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you guys for replying. I really dont have a budget limit for this computer build and just wanted to max everything out. I wanted to get 64gb ram. preferably the dominator platinum series. I havn't heard much about people using 64gb in this motherboard and just wanted to bring this up and clearify myself. I dont know if this motherboard is compatible with 3000~up with 64gb and will be able to run at that speed. Please educate me and again sorry for my english
Click to expand...

Unless you actually have a need for 64GB of ram then it's a waste of money and on this platform will be nothing but a headache to get it running properly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koala21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jossrik*
> 
> Well... RAMs on ryzen in general have been having a tough time meeting up with their intel counterparts, but most are running pretty well. You will most likely need to do a little tinkering with the bios settings to get your RAM to run at rated speeds. 3200 seems to be about the sweet spot for 16Gb RAM kits. You want to look for Samsung B-Die kits, yes they are more expensive than baseline RAM, but they will give you more flexibility as far as tweaking goes. You want a 2x8gb kit, G.Skill I think has the cheapest Samsung B-Die kits, look for 3200 CL 14 kits, I think, though faster will also work. If you buy a 32Gb kit, I think people are having the easiest time with 4x8Gb kits. It's a bios thing and covers all manufacturers as well as an IMC (ryzen chip to chip) thing. Like with all overclocking, your mileage may vary. Every time they update the bios, it gets a little easier to overclock the RAM for those of us without a lot of RAM overclocking knowledge. With a lot of RAM overclocking knowledge them guys are all doing very well.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are so wrong about 4x8gb dimms being the best way to get high speeds for 32GB. It just the opposite. Two 16GB dimms will be easier to clock at higher speeds all other factors being equal. Less stress on the IMC than using 4 dimm. That has been known from months ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you guys for replying. I really dont have a budget limit for this computer build and just wanted to max everything out. I wanted to get 64gb ram. preferably the dominator platinum series. I havn't heard much about people using 64gb in this motherboard and just wanted to bring this up and clearify myself. I dont know if this motherboard is compatible with 3000~up with 64gb and will be able to run at that speed. Please educate me and again sorry for my english
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am wondering about the MSI X370 GAMING M7 ACK AM4 AMD X370 Motherboard. Nowhere do I see any mention of how many power phases it supports for cpu and memory. If anyone knows the asnwer please let me know. If it is better than the anemic power phase on the Titanium it might be a very attractive option for me. I am concerned when the Pinnacle Ridge processors are released , since they will clock at higher speeds that the Titanium will not be up to the task .
Click to expand...

I think you worry too much, MSI may have cheaped out a bit but the design on the Titanium is more than enough to power Ryzen or Ryzen+ for that matter which should in theory be more efficient even at higher clocks.


----------



## xsauron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> All my issues with the Titanium have been resolved. The failure to post with cpu multiplier on disappeared when we pulled out the NVMe drive then booted into bios and disabled the Game boost setting. Rebooted then in bios reset multiplier wuth no issues. Then reinserted the Samsung 960 EVO in its m.2 slot. Powered on and went into bios and set it as boot priority. It has posted with cpu multiplier set at 39. No more issues. What I did wrong I am not sure. But I can't argue with success.


Hi, I tried it too. But it does not solved my problems. My steps:

1. Remove m2 Samsung SSD
2. Reset bios to default by CLEAR button on back of PC case
3. Load default setting
4. (Game boost deactivate after clear and set default setting)
5. Reset system and boot (without disk only into black screen - it is normal)
6. Shutdown PC
7. Install Samsung sss into M2 slot
8. Star PC, again clear CMOS a set default setting
9. Boot on to Windows
10. Reboot into BIOS, set manualy multiplier on 40, set higher voltage etc.
11. Reset and PC does not boot again, debug LED diod show only 0C, black screen.

My problem is not solved, I wait on next version of BIOS and I hope, that it will be solved.


----------



## Johan45

I think my Titanium bit the dust.
It started with random "no boot" and would show the :FF: code. Usually a power down and restart would have it up and going. Then I started to get random shut downs. Finally it just wouldn't start, just showed "FF". Tore it down swapped CPUs all kinds of crap and it seems like anytime I had a cooler attached to the board it won't boot. Seems that someting in or around the socket has broken. I wasn't using a heavy cooler either it was the alphacool Eisbaer 420 AIO.

I'm going to do some testing on my open bench when I have time but for now it's dead to me. Wasted most of my Sunday messing with it.








Glad I kept the CHVI around for emergency


----------



## xsauron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think my Titanium bit the dust.
> It started with random "no boot" and would show the :FF: code. Usually a power down and restart would have it up and going. Then I started to get random shut downs. Finally it just wouldn't start, just showed "FF". Tore it down swapped CPUs all kinds of crap and it seems like anytime I had a cooler attached to the board it won't boot. Seems that someting in or around the socket has broken. I wasn't using a heavy cooler either it was the alphacool Eisbaer 420 AIO.
> 
> I'm going to do some testing on my open bench when I have time but for now it's dead to me. Wasted most of my Sunday messing with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I kept the CHVI around for emergency


I regret that I did not buy CROSSHAIR VI HERO...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsauron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think my Titanium bit the dust.
> It started with random "no boot" and would show the :FF: code. Usually a power down and restart would have it up and going. Then I started to get random shut downs. Finally it just wouldn't start, just showed "FF". Tore it down swapped CPUs all kinds of crap and it seems like anytime I had a cooler attached to the board it won't boot. Seems that someting in or around the socket has broken. I wasn't using a heavy cooler either it was the alphacool Eisbaer 420 AIO.
> 
> I'm going to do some testing on my open bench when I have time but for now it's dead to me. Wasted most of my Sunday messing with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I kept the CHVI around for emergency
> 
> 
> 
> I regret that I did not buy CROSSHAIR VI HERO...
Click to expand...

Honestly , I had no issues with the Titanium other than it gave up on me but for months it was a good solid board IMO


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsauron*
> 
> Hi, I tried it too. But it does not solved my problems. My steps:
> 
> 1. Remove m2 Samsung SSD
> 2. Reset bios to default by CLEAR button on back of PC case
> 3. Load default setting
> 4. (Game boost deactivate after clear and set default setting)
> 5. Reset system and boot (without disk only into black screen - it is normal)
> 6. Shutdown PC
> 7. Install Samsung sss into M2 slot
> 8. Star PC, again clear CMOS a set default setting
> 9. Boot on to Windows
> 10. Reboot into BIOS, set manualy multiplier on 40, set higher voltage etc.
> 11. Reset and PC does not boot again, debug LED diod show only 0C, black screen.
> 
> My problem is not solved, I wait on next version of BIOS and I hope, that it will be solved.


From what I understood os2wiz is not using "Windows 10 WHQL" set to enabled

We spoke about this before, have you submitted the bug to MSI ?

Ive asked you this question two times so far with no answer from yourselves.

If you have not submitted the bug to MSI then you have not only not helped yourself but others also who are experiencing this issue such as myself
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsauron*
> I regret that I did not buy CROSSHAIR VI HERO...


You think the Crosshair VI has not got/had issues ??

If you think that then obviously you have not read enough!


----------



## xsauron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> From what I understood os2wiz is not using "Windows 10 WHQL" set to enabled
> 
> We spoke about this before, have you submitted the bug to MSI ?
> 
> Ive asked you this question two times so far with no answer from yourselves.
> 
> If you have not submitted the bug to MSI then you have not only not helped yourself but others also who are experiencing this issue such as myself
> You think the Crosshair VI has not got/had issues ??
> 
> If you think that then obviously you have not read enough!


Hi, sorry I forgot answer you.

I created msi ticket already 7.11.2017. Without result, msi answer is:

Reply: 2017-11-07 13:00:10

Dear RichardKocman,

Thanks for contacting MSI technical support.

Regarding your concern,would you please unplug the power connectors for the MB, then take out the motherboard battery for about five minutes to have a try? After that, please reinstall the cpu, enter BIOS to set overclock to have a try. Thanks!

Thanks for your cooperation in advance!

Best Regards,

MSI Technical Support Team


----------



## xsauron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> From what I understood os2wiz is not using "Windows 10 WHQL" set to enabled
> 
> We spoke about this before, have you submitted the bug to MSI ?
> 
> Ive asked you this question two times so far with no answer from yourselves.
> 
> If you have not submitted the bug to MSI then you have not only not helped yourself but others also who are experiencing this issue such as myself
> You think the Crosshair VI has not got/had issues ??
> 
> If you think that then obviously you have not read enough!


Yes, I am using "Windows 10 WHQL" set to enabled.

Crosshair VI uses a lot of People, thread of Crosshair VI has huge count posts, Crosshair VI has external BCLK, 12 power phase.


----------



## Johan45

Trust me the CHVI has it's share of quirks too


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsauron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> From what I understood os2wiz is not using "Windows 10 WHQL" set to enabled
> 
> We spoke about this before, have you submitted the bug to MSI ?
> 
> Ive asked you this question two times so far with no answer from yourselves.
> 
> If you have not submitted the bug to MSI then you have not only not helped yourself but others also who are experiencing this issue such as myself
> You think the Crosshair VI has not got/had issues ??
> 
> If you think that then obviously you have not read enough!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am using "Windows 10 WHQL" set to enabled.
> 
> Crosshair VI uses a lot of People, thread of Crosshair VI has huge count posts, Crosshair VI has external BCLK, 12 power phase.
Click to expand...

This is what you are looking for that the Titanium does not have: MSI X370 GAMING M7 ACK AM4 AMD X370 . It has bclock generator it has M.2 heatsink better than on the Titaniujm, it has improved power phase control over Titanium has all the steel reinforced memory and pciE lslots like the Titanium and costs $80 less. This is what the Titanium should have been. It also has built in AC wifi. All for $219.00 and $20 rebate.on Newegg. The only thing MSI cheaped out on with this board is the gigabit ethernet chip. It is not Intel it is a Killer. I do not think it will be a big deal though.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsauron*
> 
> Hi, sorry I forgot answer you.
> 
> I created msi ticket already 7.11.2017. Without result, msi answer is:
> 
> Reply: 2017-11-07 13:00:10
> 
> Dear RichardKocman,
> 
> Thanks for contacting MSI technical support.
> 
> Regarding your concern,would you please unplug the power connectors for the MB, then take out the motherboard battery for about five minutes to have a try? After that, please reinstall the cpu, enter BIOS to set overclock to have a try. Thanks!
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation in advance!
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> MSI Technical Support Team


Hi!

Great that you got round to answering them, really terrible response they gave you.

If you have time please update your ticket with the following information, tell them that another user has the same issue.

They (as in I) posted the support thead with the following details

X370 Titanium - "Windows 10 WHQL Support"
Last Post: 2018-01-03 14:25:30, Create: 2017-11-24 17:33:14

With the email address **check your PM**

Thanks


----------



## os2wiz

This thread has not seen activity in over 2 weeks. I really hate the new interface for overclock.net. It just looks too busy with that tab with latest discussions on the right of the screen. I see no way to close that stupid tab.


----------



## chrisjames61

*Rebate?*

Anybody buy the board around Black Friday and not get the $40 rebate? My rebate was approved December 14th and still nothing.....


----------



## Hefny

os2wiz said:


> This thread has not seen activity in over 2 weeks. I really hate the new interface for overclock.net. It just looks too busy with that tab with latest discussions on the right of the screen. I see no way to close that stupid tab.


I hate it as well 
I wanted to ask you guys about Spectre and Meltdown, I did not see any new bios to deal with them!


----------



## os2wiz

Hefny said:


> I hate it as well
> I wanted to ask you guys about Spectre and Meltdown, I did not see any new bios to deal with them!


AMD has not provided the fixes to the motherboard manufacturers yet. Meltdown has nothing to do with AMD, that is strictly an Intel issue.


----------



## Hefny

os2wiz said:


> AMD has not provided the fixes to the motherboard manufacturers yet. Meltdown has nothing to do with AMD, that is strictly an Intel issue.


Thank you for the update!


----------



## os2wiz

Hefny said:


> Thank you for the update!


I wish to report very puzzling findings to our group. I was finally able to run my FlareX ddr4 3200 dimms , which are Samsung B-die, stably at 3200mhz. My timings are exactly the same as they were at 3066mhz: 14-13-13-13-28 TRC 63 CR1. Yet I have no improvement in my Cinebench 15 openGl scores. As a matter of fact they are worse by about 8 to 10 fps. I tested stability for over 50 minutes on Y crunch doing about 3.5 iterations with no sign of failure. I have no glitches occurring in any programs. I do not understand zero improvement, but actuallly a poorer score at higher frequency and very tight timings with complete stability. If anyone has a theory on this I am all ears. Bios version has been official bios 1.90 at both frequency settings.


----------



## cssorkinman

os2wiz said:


> I wish to report very puzzling findings to our group. I was finally able to run my FlareX ddr4 3200 dimms , which are Samsung B-die, stably at 3200mhz. My timings are exactly the same as they were at 3066mhz: 14-13-13-13-28 TRC 63 CR1. Yet I have no improvement in my Cinebench 15 openGl scores. As a matter of fact they are worse by about 8 to 10 fps. I tested stability for over 50 minutes on Y crunch doing about 3.5 iterations with no sign of failure. I have no glitches occurring in any programs. I do not understand zero improvement, but actuallly a poorer score at higher frequency and very tight timings with complete stability. If anyone has a theory on this I am all ears. Bios version has been official bios 1.90 at both frequency settings.


Gear down mode disabled?


----------



## os2wiz

cssorkinman said:


> Gear down mode disabled?


Geardown mode is on auto, as it was when I finalized my settings previously at 3066mhz for memory and had 127 fps vs now at 118 fps. I have tried gear down mode disabled . It never consistently benefited performance. I will try it again just for the hell of it. I just disabled geardown mode and it slightly worsened fps from opengl cinebench 15 from 117.8 fps. I will leave it on auto.


----------



## cssorkinman

os2wiz said:


> Geardown mode is on auto, as it was when I finalized my settings previously at 3066mhz for memory and had 127 fps vs now at 118 fps. I have tried gear down mode disabled . It never consistently benefited performance. I will try it again just for the hell of it. I just disabled geardown mode and it slightly worsened fps from 1117.8 fps on opengl cinebench 15 from 117.8 fps. I will leave it on auto.



So hard to pinpoint things like this on the AM4 platform. Hard to nail down all the timings etc.

Also Windows 10 is a little weird to begin with when it comes to benching , add in the power plan wonkyness and it confuses me quite often.


----------



## os2wiz

cssorkinman said:


> So hard to pinpoint things like this on the AM4 platform. Hard to nail down all the timings etc.
> 
> Also Windows 10 is a little weird to begin with when it comes to benching , add in the power plan wonkyness and it confuses me quite often.


Yes I agree that is likely. By the way on my Vega 56. I have lately experienced problems with Hwinfo64 displaying the gpu vrm temperatures. I thought perhaps a corrupted installation so I uninstalled and reinstalled v 5.52 and it for a few seconds displayed the gppu vrms apparently 2 different vrms are displayed but they disappeared after a short while. When I close and reopen the program they no longer show at all. Is it possible the sensors for the vrm are damaged is there another program that should display those readings.. I would assume if another program also has problems with those sensors for the gpu vrm it could be 
hardware failure of the sensor.


----------



## cssorkinman

Anyone tried the new bios yet? 7A31v1C


----------



## os2wiz

cssorkinman said:


> Anyone tried the new bios yet? 7A31v1C


Yes it appears stable. It has some improved memory compatibility with no improvement in fps on cinebench 15. I really think some code in windows update has screwed us in performance. I was ablke to boot into 3333mhz without issue. Of course stability was was only achieved at 3200mhz 14-14-14-14-34 TRC 73. My cinebench score with tuning is 119 fps.


----------



## os2wiz

I am noticing that even though windows 10 and my bios show cpu frequency at 3.9 GH, cinebench 15 is seeing at 3.6 GHZ. This may be skewing my score lower. I will uninstall it and reinstall it and see what happens.


----------



## os2wiz

os2wiz said:


> I am noticing that even though windows 10 and my bios show cpu frequency at 3.9 GH, cinebench 15 is seeing at 3.6 GHZ. This may be skewing my score lower. I will uninstall it and reinstall it and see what happens.


Did the reinstall of cinebench with the same result: Frequency is listed at 3.6 while in bios, windows 10, and HWinfo64 it is correctly listed at 3.9 GHZ. So the new bios does not agree with cinebench or vice versa. 


There are two brand new bios listings under cpu features that I have no idea what to set it at. One is about C state. The other I will have to reboot and write down.


----------



## cssorkinman

os2wiz said:


> Did the reinstall of cinebench with the same result: Frequency is listed at 3.6 whilke in bios, windows 10, and HWinfo64 it is correctly listed at 3.9 GHZ. So the new bios does not agree with cinebench or vice versa.
> 
> 
> There are two brand new bios listings under cpu features that I have no idea what to set it at. One is about C state. The other I will have to reboot and write down.


R 15 is misreading clockspeed on mine now too. 

Example at 3.9 ghz for comparisons sake.


----------



## os2wiz

cssorkinman said:


> R 15 is misreading clockspeed on mine now too.
> 
> Example at 3.9 ghz for comparisons sake.


 Yes no matter what frequency you run at it shows stock speed. I doubt Maxon will fix the program for us. One thing that MSI did with this new bios that shocked me. They never did a public beta before releasing that. That completely breaks with the usual practice. I bet this would have been caught way before release if they had done things in the customary way. Who knows what other bugs we will find???


----------



## os2wiz

cssorkinman said:


> R 15 is misreading clockspeed on mine now too.
> 
> Example at 3.9 ghz for comparisons sake.


 I reported my criticism of MSI not doing a public beta on this bios, contrary to accepted policy in the industry and I was threatened with being banned from the forums on MSI.com What a horrible moderator that guy is. He really has a bug up his arse. What I said was absolutely true and the proof of the pudding we are seeing bugs that would have been sorted out of they had done a public beta. I found an additional bug by the way while doing a sweepstake entry on hgtv.com. When I click on the hotlink to enter the sweepstake the screen goes blank and the new screen does not load. It worked fine earlier yesterday before I updated the bios. Today on 3 occasions I have seen this bug on my desktop x370 but not on my tablet at the same website. I bet there will be several more bugs noted in the course of a few more days. MSI screwed this up royally by NOT following standard practice of doing public betas before an official bios release. I am not sure my next motherboard wil be an MSI if I have to deal with this unprofessional conduct in the future.


----------



## Stormfirebird

Yeah but those aren't monitored by MSI Staff as far as I know, so you might aswell have screamed those words at your wall. And I'm sure you're gonna go there if nothing about their release policies change but it's simply not the place to do so. Get that into your head.
Generally I agree though, and I'm not even gonna bother with the recent release.


----------



## os2wiz

Stormfirebird said:


> Yeah but those aren't monitored by MSI Staff as far as I know, so you might aswell have screamed those words at your wall. And I'm sure you're gonna go there if nothing about their release policies change but it's simply not the place to do so. Get that into your head.
> Generally I agree though, and I'm not even gonna bother with the recent release.


 Tell me what was the great harm done by alerting others on the forum that there are problems with the bios?? Don't tell me to get that into my head. I did later today report the issues to MSI tech support. Since some users were ecstatic with the bios I thought that a dose of reality was in order. That should not entitle the moderator to treat me like a criminal.


----------



## nonamelab

os2wiz said:


> Tell me what was the great harm done by alerting others on the forum that there are problems with the bios?? Don't tell me to get that into my head. I did later today report the issues to MSI tech support. Since some users were ecstatic with the bios I thought that a dose of reality was in order. That should not entitle the moderator to treat me like a criminal.


Probably he is a MSI moderator with standard account he posts same crap on MSI forum taking moderators side.


----------



## Stormfirebird

Yes, certified MSI shill here.
Going back I can't see how the post you got called out for was much informative at all.
I get why you both are frustrated, but *ranting* on these forums isn't gonna get you anywhere.
Though I definitely agree with posting your bug findings on there (as long as you contact MSI about it aswell).


----------



## nonamelab

Anybody here with new bios 7A31v1C experience this BUG : Setting the GAME BOOST setting to By BIOS Options gets reset after exiting bios to by Onboard Bios. Trying to set it back after that require changing that setting at least 2 times before the white led turns on witch ofc doesn't survive exiting the bios. MSI thinks it's "a minor inconvenience"


----------



## IceT

question, did you guys also do the chipset update with the bios update? Or are these issues from just the bios update?


----------



## os2wiz

IceT said:


> question, did you guys also do the chipset update with the bios update? Or are these issues from just the bios update?


The last chipset update was 2 months ago. Chipset updates only affext io issues. Bios updates affect everything else. There are at least 3 known bugs with the new bios, The forementioned gameboost bug, the misreporting of cpu speed in cinebench 15 , and the failure to load web pages on a specific website that works perfectly on my tablet and worked perfectly hours before the bios update installation. I reported the latter two bugs to MSI.


----------



## xsauron

*Bye bye MSI Titanium*

I flashed last BIOS into X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM. It run with new BIOS a few hours and then this motherboard does not boot.

Thank God!!!

I bought new ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO. It is excelent.

Half year I could not run on 3200Mhz on my RAM. ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO > no problem.
Old motherborad did not start from sleep mode. ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO > no problem.
MSI motherboard 3DMark Demo 9100 points > ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO > 9450 points
Samsung PRO benchmark 2500MB read > ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO > 3500MB read.


ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO => beautiful and divine


----------



## cssorkinman

xsauron said:


> I flashed last BIOS into X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM. It run with new BIOS a few hours and then this motherboard does not boot.
> 
> Thank God!!!
> 
> I bought new ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO. It is excelent.
> 
> Half year I could not run on 3200Mhz on my RAM. ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO > no problem.
> Old motherborad did not start from sleep mode. ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO > no problem.
> MSI motherboard 3DMark Demo 9100 points > ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO > 9450 points
> Samsung PRO benchmark 2500MB read > ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO > 3500MB read.
> 
> 
> ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO => beautiful and divine



Was your ram on the the qvl for the titanium?


----------



## KaiserFrederick

I've updated to the latest BIOS and am also experiencing the GameBoost LED issue. However, my memory seems to be running a bit better, I can get 3200 stable where before I could only get 3000 stable.
Overall very disappointed with MSI's handling of the BIOS on this board, we're approaching the release of the new/updated Ryzen chips and this board STILL has major issues.


----------



## cssorkinman

KaiserFrederick said:


> I've updated to the latest BIOS and am also experiencing the GameBoost LED issue. However, my memory seems to be running a bit better, I can get 3200 stable where before I could only get 3000 stable.
> Overall very disappointed with MSI's handling of the BIOS on this board, we're approaching the release of the new/updated Ryzen chips and this board STILL has major issues.


What is the gameboost led issue?


----------



## os2wiz

Stormfirebird said:


> Yes, certified MSI shill here.
> Going back I can't see how the post you got called out for was much informative at all.
> I get why you both are frustrated, but *ranting* on these forums isn't gonna get you anywhere.
> Though I definitely agree with posting your bug findings on there (as long as you contact MSI about it aswell).



It was extremely informative as I pointed out how MSI failed to do a beta test before releasing this flawed bios. That beta would have uncovered these flaws which could have lead to faster remediation of the problems. I can't go back there and post all the known problems because the pompous moderator there will then permanently ban me. Thanks for ALL your empathy. (sarcasm)


----------



## os2wiz

nonamelab said:


> Anybody here with new bios 7A31v1C experience this BUG : Setting the GAME BOOST setting to By BIOS Options gets reset after exiting bios to by Onboard Bios. Trying to set it back after that require changing that setting at least 2 times before the white led turns on witch ofc doesn't survive exiting the bios. MSI thinks it's "a minor inconvenience"


Known bug reported on MSI X370 forum on MSI.com


----------



## os2wiz

Stormfirebird said:


> Yes, certified MSI shill here.
> Going back I can't see how the post you got called out for was much informative at all.
> I get why you both are frustrated, but *ranting* on these forums isn't gonna get you anywhere.
> Though I definitely agree with posting your bug findings on there (as long as you contact MSI about it aswell).


before you made this post I had already indicated in a previous message that I did in fact call MSI tech support. So why are you posing your remarks as if I did not state this???? You have a real problem. You are skating on thin ice.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

nonamelab said:


> Anybody here with new bios 7A31v1C experience this BUG : Setting the GAME BOOST setting to By BIOS Options gets reset after exiting bios to by Onboard Bios. Trying to set it back after that require changing that setting at least 2 times before the white led turns on witch ofc doesn't survive exiting the bios. MSI thinks it's "a minor inconvenience"





cssorkinman said:


> What is the gameboost led issue?


Sorry, it's not specifically a LED issue, I should have explained better. GameBoost is being reset if you try to change it to by onboard BIOS, which causes the GameBoost LED to change from white to red.


----------



## nonamelab

Basically the motherboard resets the GAME BOOST setting u make in newest BIOS when restarting. Who knows what else gets reset and doesn't show up in BIOS as changed from what setting u made.


----------



## cssorkinman

KaiserFrederick said:


> Sorry, it's not specifically a LED issue, I should have explained better. GameBoost is being reset if you try to change it to by onboard BIOS, which causes the GameBoost LED to change from white to red.


Appreciate the clarification. 

The game boost function has changed several times with the different bios versions - haven't came across that behavior with my combination of hardware/bios/settings. 

About the only suggestion I have is to only use manual bios settings, hardware enabled game boost, or bios game boost independently of each other. ( in regards to cpu voltage/cpu multi settings)

They can be a help in that they are slightly heavy handed in finding settings that work at a given clockspeed, enable it , record settings then disable game boost , enter them manually in bios - tweaking voltages along the way.

My board is the first revision, there could be slight differences there as well.

Other observations are that with each bios/microcode update there seem to be slight performance hits with my combination of hardware. I think they are loosening tertiary timings etc on the ram so that people can hit the ddr 4 rated speeds easier. Which helps some people ( with bandwidth) but in my case where I was hitting cl 14 1T no gear down at 3200 mhz on the first bios, it has introduced some latency - which is fairly pronounced in my superpi 32m scores vs bios 1.1.

Side note - kinda fun slapping around a 5960x at my daily settings


----------



## nonamelab

So after making a MSI ticket last week with GAME BOOST BUG in which i detailed everything posted a video and picture of setting in new bios, same thing i posted in their forum since at that time Support was 500 Server Busy i got this :

Reply: 2018-02-09 08:39:11
We will check the issue soon. Please wait for us. Thanks!

And today they added this :

Reply: 2018-02-12 08:52:27
What settings are reset? Would you please tell us detailed options? Thanks!


----------



## Jossrik

Updated to the new C bios, now I got memory at 3200 maybe higher, but my network adapter is acting up. Any of you guys having issues?


----------



## nonamelab

Latest beta bios E7A31AMS.1D1 13/02/2018 can now run my 32GB (4 x 8GB) G.Skill F4-3200C16-8GTZR Hynix AFR with XMP Profile 1 2933Mhz. Before max was 2800Mhz


----------



## Jossrik

Hey Guys, another memory question... On the "D" beta and it's roughly stable @ 3200 all auto, 1.32v and 53 ProcODT. if I move either the voltage or the ProcODT up or down by one or two, I get beep codes first try, then it boots. Suggestions where to get that last lil bit of stability? And we're not talking no error stable, we're talking gaming stable. Even tests I could do to find out where to get more stability...


----------



## os2wiz

Have you noticed on the latest agesa code update that while memory compatibility has increased, memory performance has actually decreased. Using cinebench 15 as a yardstick my old openGL scores were between 127 to 131 fps for my ddr4 3200 cl 14 FlareX memory at 3.9 GHZ. Now with newest agesa code I vary between 116 and 118 fps. I even upped cpu frequency a notch to 3.925 GHZ with only a minute improvement to 118 fps. This is a consistent 9 to 10% loss in fps on cinebench. A bug is also seen with new agesa code . Cinebench 15 only reports cpu speed at stock 3.6 GHZ on my 1800X, even though it shows at 3.9 GHZ in windows 10 system info and in HWinfo64 and cpuz and bios. There are also some page loading issues on certain web sites when using a hotlink that only occurred after bios update. My older agesa code was run at 3066mhz at cl14-13-13-13-28 TRC 63 . My new speed is 3266mhz at cl-14-14-14-14-32 TRC 73. Both settings passed memory stability testing for 3 runs of Ycrunch stress test.


----------



## Jossrik

I didn't notice the CB15 issues. I have a 1080Ti and I get similar scores almost regardless of what I set the memory at. I'm @ 3.925 as well and my CB15 reports 3.6 as well... Web pages seem to be fine, at least the ones I visit, but my D3 pops off when I'm running my RAM @ 3200 or higher. I'm not interested in benchies so mega stress tests are kinda silly for me. Just too time consuming, not gonna go a day or two without my machine only to find a memory error @ 1300%.


----------



## os2wiz

Jossrik said:


> I didn't notice the CB15 issues. I have a 1080Ti and I get similar scores almost regardless of what I set the memory at. I'm @ 3.925 as well and my CB15 reports 3.6 as well... Web pages seem to be fine, at least the ones I visit, but my D3 pops off when I'm running my RAM @ 3200 or higher. I'm not interested in benchies so mega stress tests are kinda silly for me. Just too time consuming, not gonna go a day or two without my machine only to find a memory error @ 1300%.


Cinebnech is not dependent on gpu, but on memory and cpu. What is D3????


----------



## Jossrik

os2wiz said:


> Cinebnech is not dependent on gpu, but on memory and cpu. What is D3????


Sorry about that Os. D3 is Diablo 3. It's a blizzard game, and I've found that it'll come up with errors as fast as most of the benchies, sometimes faster. Sometimes slower, it's not perfect, but I get to play games while the machine crunches away. I've passed memtest 6/8 passes only to have Diablo crunch up after half an hour. I seem to remember getting similar results in FPS with my 580s and my 1080Ti. Gonna have to run them again, not sure if it's a memory or not... Meds... Waiting on a file transfer right now, but will get back to you later toNight when the NAS is back up...


----------



## Jossrik

My CB15 benchies went up... FPS is still right around 117 give or take, but the CPU score went up to a 1741 from a 1713.


----------



## cssorkinman

Jossrik said:


> My CB15 benchies went up... FPS is still right around 117 give or take, but the CPU score went up to a 1741 from a 1713.



Superpi or Wprime times?


----------



## Jossrik

cssorkinman said:


> Superpi or Wprime times?


Like I said, kinda take my times with a grain of salt, I don't approach them in any kind of scientific fashion, they're haphazardly done. I don't have SuperPi or WPrime times to compare. Even the CB15 I run kinda hit and miss as to when I run it. I let the computer settle when I restart for 5 minutes and to get through all the startup crap, then I run CB15 3 times to see if it will crash, then I play games.


----------



## cssorkinman

Jossrik said:


> Like I said, kinda take my times with a grain of salt, I don't approach them in any kind of scientific fashion, they're haphazardly done. I don't have SuperPi or WPrime times to compare. Even the CB15 I run kinda hit and miss as to when I run it. I let the computer settle when I restart for 5 minutes and to get through all the startup crap, then I run CB15 3 times to see if it will crash, then I play games.


The superpi times I got with bios 1.1 were the fastest. The easier they make it to reach rated ram speeds the more time I seem to lose. But I don't think that's an msi only thing.


----------



## Jossrik

cssorkinman said:


> The superpi times I got with bios 1.1 were the fastest. The easier they make it to reach rated ram speeds the more time I seem to lose. But I don't think that's an msi only thing.


From what I understand, they're loosening things on the back end that you can't change in the bios, while making it easier to overclock/play with your memory, it also slows things down. That's just hearsay though, I don't work for MSI, and even if I did, programming isn't on my list of things I can do. How big of a difference are you seeing with the new beta bios and 1.1?


----------



## mongoled

Hi peeps, does USB flashback work to go back to an older BIOS once flashed with the new BIOS ?


----------



## Stormfirebird

os2wiz said:


> Cinebnech is not dependent on gpu, but on memory and cpu.


I suggest you take a look at maxon's page for that https://www.maxon.net/en/products/cinebench/
Though the OpenGL test does seem to either be CPU(and therefore memory) limited, or just badly implemented. Scores are all over the place for me on AGESA 1.0.0.6
I don't have the Titanium though, but the Gaming M7 board.
Did you notice an overall bandwidth decrease in Aida64 Cache&Memory aswell?


----------



## cssorkinman

Jossrik said:


> From what I understand, they're loosening things on the back end that you can't change in the bios, while making it easier to overclock/play with your memory, it also slows things down. That's just hearsay though, I don't work for MSI, and even if I did, programming isn't on my list of things I can do. How big of a difference are you seeing with the new beta bios and 1.1?


about 30 seconds on the longest superpi. 

Slightly worse times on wprime - .25 second offhand guess.


----------



## mongoled

mongoled said:


> Hi peeps, does USB flashback work to go back to an older BIOS once flashed with the new BIOS ?


I will just quote myself, LOL

Flashback works fine to get back to older BIOS



Also, preliminary testing I did not see any real performance loss using CB15 in either opencl or cpu test.

Superpi 32M was 12 secs slower but I had accidently brought the windows out of focus a minute or so before the end so may have effected the result (will run it again another time).

Will test memory limits later on ............


----------



## mongoled

Just a quick update,

AIDA shows better memory latency using the new BIOS while using exactly the same settings as 1.90

AIDA memory throughput is about the same.

BankGroupSwapAlt option is no longer available in the BIOS but is turned on according to RTC.

Also, just as others have mentioned, higher mem clocks are achievable with the new BIOS.


----------



## lorcav123

Little OT: Does anyone here has MSI x370 M7 witth memory Hynix Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 running at 3200mhz?


----------



## os2wiz

Stormfirebird said:


> I suggest you take a look at maxon's page for that https://www.maxon.net/en/products/cinebench/
> Though the OpenGL test does seem to either be CPU(and therefore memory) limited, or just badly implemented. Scores are all over the place for me on AGESA 1.0.0.6
> I don't have the Titanium though, but the Gaming M7 board.
> Did you notice an overall bandwidth decrease in Aida64 Cache&Memory aswell?


 My issue is not with agesa 1.0.0.6 but 1.1.0 and 1.1.1 agesa code. Of course there is some variation from run to run, but that is in a margin of 2-3%. These latest 2 agesa codes give piss poor fps for open gl on cinebench 15. and that is consistently poor. I have rased the issue on amd.com forums but of course no one from AMD dares answer my post as it would expose the truth that these bios are underperforming as far as memory throughput.


----------



## mongoled

os2wiz said:


> My issue is not with agesa 1.0.0.6 but 1.1.0 and 1.1.1 agesa code. Of course there is some variation from run to run, but that is in a margin of 2-3%. These latest 2 agesa codes give piss poor fps for open gl on cinebench 15. and that is consistently poor. I have rased the issue on amd.com forums but of course no one from AMD dares answer my post as it would expose the truth that these bios are underperforming as far as memory throughput.


This is not effecting my setup and others have posted similar. 

Cannot tell you why you are seeing such issues, but its not correct for you to making such blanket statements

My opencl score on first run with 1.90 was 127fps
My opencl score on first run with 1.d1 was 126fps

I am using Ryzen balanced profile.

I am setting priority to realtime for the cbr15 executable

Testing with AIDA64 shows better memory latency and same throughput

Superpi 32m is a little slower.

Also 'Windows 10 WHQL' mode x40 multiplier bug is resolved

Am happy with the beta bios so far, looking forward to more improvements!


----------



## Stormfirebird

os2wiz said:


> My issue is not with agesa 1.0.0.6 but 1.1.0 and 1.1.1 agesa code. Of course there is some variation from run to run, but that is in a margin of 2-3%. These latest 2 agesa codes give piss poor fps for open gl on cinebench 15. and that is consistently poor. I have rased the issue on amd.com forums but of course no one from AMD dares answer my post as it would expose the truth that these bios are underperforming as far as memory throughput.


 I'd take these Cinebench results with a grain of salt. CB OpenGL seems quite random, that's why you should do some further testing.


----------



## os2wiz

mongoled said:


> This is not effecting my setup and others have posted similar.
> 
> Cannot tell you why you are seeing such issues, but its not correct for you to making such blanket statements
> 
> My opencl score on first run with 1.90 was 127fps
> My opencl score on first run with 1.d1 was 126fps
> 
> I am using Ryzen balanced profile.
> 
> I am setting priority to realtime for the cbr15 executable
> 
> Testing with AIDA64 shows better memory latency and same throughput
> 
> Superpi 32m is a little slower.
> 
> Also 'Windows 10 WHQL' mode x40 multiplier bug is resolved
> 
> Am happy with the beta bios so far, looking forward to more improvements!


 What do you mean you "set priority to realtime for cinebench 15 executable" ????


----------



## Stormfirebird

Highest priority assigned via taskmanager.


----------



## Johan45

os2wiz said:


> What do you mean you "set priority to realtime for cinebench 15 executable" ????


Task manager> more details> Details> Cinebench right click set realtime. 
This will give a boost in score. If you use it it can cause the system to become unresponsive so just let it go, it's not really locked up.


----------



## os2wiz

mongoled said:


> This is not effecting my setup and others have posted similar.
> 
> Cannot tell you why you are seeing such issues, but its not correct for you to making such blanket statements
> 
> My opencl score on first run with 1.90 was 127fps
> My opencl score on first run with 1.d1 was 126fps
> 
> I am using Ryzen balanced profile.
> 
> I am setting priority to realtime for the cbr15 executable
> 
> Testing with AIDA64 shows better memory latency and same throughput
> 
> Superpi 32m is a little slower.
> 
> Also 'Windows 10 WHQL' mode x40 multiplier bug is resolved
> 
> Am happy with the beta bios so far, looking forward to more improvements!


But others have not posted otherwise. You are the only one claiming high open gl scores 
with cinebench15 with the latest official bios on t he X370 Titanium. I am not doubting your scores, but I have not seen high scores posted for this benchmark posted either on this forum or on the MSI forum. I used the exact same techniques in optimizing my memory as I did on previous bios releases. Also there is nothing in the cinebench15 documentation saying that open gl is not heavily memory dependent. There is no logical explanation for the drop in my scores that I can see other than the bios change.


----------



## os2wiz

Johan45 said:


> Task manager> more details> Details> Cinebench right click set realtime.
> This will give a boost in score. If you use it it can cause the system to become unresponsive so just let it go, it's not really locked up.


Since I did not use this setting before to artificially boost my score and this guy did, I would like to see what his score without using that real-time setting. Perhaps his score will be no better than mine.


----------



## Stormfirebird

> Also there is nothing in the cinebench15 documentation saying that open gl is not heavily memory dependent.


That doesn't automatically imply the opposite. If it was a memory limitation, you ought to see a significant drop in other applications as well as lowered single threaded performance.
You're just tunnel-visioning on that one singular benchmark, without even questioning its validity.


----------



## mongoled

Johan45 said:


> Task manager> more details> Details> Cinebench right click set realtime.
> This will give a boost in score. If you use it it can cause the system to become unresponsive so just let it go, it's not really locked up.


Hope you dont mind me making this clarification, although in essence its fair to say it 'boosts' the score I think its only fair to explain that this is not really a 'cheat' or 'fake' way of improving the score.

It simply allows the benchmark to run without 'outside intervention' of other processes running on the PC, i.e. AV, WU, other programs etc etc

A similar effect is also achieved by msconfig, disabling all non necessary programs, services and then rebooting, but of course this takes so much more time to do.

So...... by running with exe in realtime, for me, rather than giving a 'boost' in score it simply makes sure that we have consistent results between benchmarks without other 'outside influences' effecting the result.




** edit **
Just wanted to say, i know Johan knows all about this, clarification is for others


----------



## mongoled

os2wiz said:


> Since I did not use this setting before to artificially boost my score and this guy did, I would like to see what his score without using that real-time setting. Perhaps his score will be no better than mine.


Please read my post to Johan post, it is not 'artificially' boosting your score.

It only artificially boost your score if you dont understand the concept of what it is doing OR if you except that a 'real' score is only achieved when your PC is running all the everyday stuff you usually do and then you run the benchmark.

But to be honest with you the second notion would make no sense as results would always be quite inconsistent, hence the reason you either run in realtime, run with msconfig or you do a clean install install cb15 and then run the benchmark.

We all know which one makes more sense


----------



## mongoled

os2wiz said:


> But others have not posted otherwise. You are the only one claiming high open gl scores
> with cinebench15 with the latest official bios on t he X370 Titanium.


Sorry os2wiz, but you are not being very fair here as I never claimed higher opengl scores, on the contrary the score I posted was 1fps less





Jossrik said:


> My CB15 benchies went up... FPS is still right around 117 give or take, but the CPU score went up to a 1741 from a 1713.


And you should know this as you also posted back regards Jossrik cb15 results.......



Jossrik said:


> I didn't notice the CB15 issues. I have a 1080Ti and I get similar scores almost regardless of what I set the memory at. I'm @ 3.925 as well and my CB15 reports 3.6 as well...
> 
> 
> os2wiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebnech is not dependent on gpu, but on memory and cpu. What is D3????
Click to expand...

But this is not important to me, I can only guess the reason is likely to some software you installed or some windows update that has effected your scores from your previous run.

If its some software/process running on your system effecting the result, in future accumalate all your results with exe set to realtime, then at least you know your results will no longer be effected by some running processes etc etc


----------



## mongoled

Ive also noted another positive result from the new BIOS,

now I still have not completely confirmed this is the case, but for some reason I can run higher memory overclocks with considerably less voltage!

And now attempting to run higher voltage on the memory results to worse results when stress testing with prime95!

Example, my previous prime95 stable results were with mem at 3200-14-14-14-14-50-30-307 @ 1.39v, CPU-NB @ 1.025v

Im currently up to prime95 stable up to 5 hours at 3333-14-14-14-14-50-30-322 @ 1.35v, CPU-NB @ 1.00v

I had one thread fail on me after 5 hours, with CPU-NB @ 1.025v prime would fail after 4 hours

So im going to keep lowering CPU-NB and DDR voltage to see if I can stabalise prime95 to +12 hours


----------



## os2wiz

Stormfirebird said:


> Highest priority assigned via taskmanager.


My open GL results were identical with priority set at real time or at defailt.


----------



## HybridClover

For the life of me I can not get my F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2x16GB) kit to hit stable 3200Mhz. Its Samsung B-Die Dual sided and dual rank. I've set the ProcODT to 53.3, SoC to 1.1, DRAM voltage to 1.4 and put in what timing I can get from Jedec info. Anyone have a clue what I could be missing here? I feel like its something obvious. I've even tried the X-AMP profile for 3200Mhz.

Edit: I am on the latest beta BIOS


----------



## cssorkinman

HybridClover said:


> For the life of me I can not get my F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2x16GB) kit to hit stable 3200Mhz. Its Samsung B-Die Dual sided and dual rank. I've set the ProcODT to 53.3, SoC to 1.1, DRAM voltage to 1.4 and put in what timing I can get from Jedec info. Anyone have a clue what I could be missing here? I feel like its something obvious. I've even tried the X-AMP profile for 3200Mhz.
> 
> Edit: I am on the latest beta BIOS


That particular kit isn't on the QVL is it?.


----------



## HybridClover

I can reach 3066Mhz without a problem it seems. I ran memtest for 350% which was a little over 2 hours. No BSOD or issues I can spot. Does 134Mhz really make that much of a difference?

Everything is on auto right now besides setting the memory speed to 3066Mhz.


----------



## Jossrik

HybridClover said:


> I can reach 3066Mhz without a problem it seems. I ran memtest for 350% which was a little over 2 hours. No BSOD or issues I can spot. Does 134Mhz really make that much of a difference?
> 
> Everything is on auto right now besides setting the memory speed to 3066Mhz.


I have the F4-3200C14D-32GVK, almost the same kit...same thing though, B-Die, dual side dual rank and the highest completely stable is 3066, though, it seems to like lower voltages better and I'm mostly stable at 3133 tight timings. Mostly stable is gaming for a couple days without hiccup. I can get it to boot though at 3200 which is getting easier as the new bioses come out.


----------



## HybridClover

I had some instability on 3066 Mhz so i changed some settings in the BIOS.

ProcODT 53.3

SoC Voltage 1.1

DRAM Voltage 1.4

Timings 14-14-14-34 Cas Latency 2T

I turned GearDownMode, BankGroupSwap and some Power option OFF.

Haven't gotten to do any normal use with these settings yet but I did a MemTest overnight.

Do these results seem stable?


----------



## Jossrik

New official bios out, "E".


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Jossrik said:


> New official bios out, "E".


Just flashed mine over now.

It seems they fixed the bug where GameBoost would default to being controlled via hardware.
We get some very interesting new options, I think they were listed under 'CPU Features' in the main overclocking section, near the bottom. Stuff like the option to select P-States and control PSU current on idle.


----------



## HybridClover

I am able to boot with 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 2T. I have a question though. Does ProcODT only help with the initial boot? Or does it increase stability while in the OS? Because right now I am getting about 5% into MemTest before I get an error.

Here is the kit I'm using F4-3200C14D-32GTZ

Here are some of my settings.

Core Voltage - AUTO

ProcODT - 60Ohm

SoC - 1.15V

DRAM - 1.5V

VDDP - 1.0V

BankGroupSwap - Disabled

GearDownMode - Disabled

Spread Spectrum - Disabled

Global C-States - Disabled

I am trying my best here to get this stable at my memory's rated speeds and timing. I feel like I've been at this a long time.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

HybridClover said:


> I am able to boot with 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 2T. I have a question though. Does ProcODT only help with the initial boot? Or does it increase stability while in the OS? Because right now I am getting about 5% into MemTest before I get an error.
> 
> Here is the kit I'm using F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
> 
> Here are some of my settings.
> 
> Core Voltage - AUTO
> 
> ProcODT - 60Ohm
> 
> SoC - 1.15V
> 
> DRAM - 1.5V
> 
> VDDP - 1.0V
> 
> BankGroupSwap - Disabled
> 
> GearDownMode - Disabled
> 
> Spread Spectrum - Disabled
> 
> Global C-States - Disabled
> 
> I am trying my best here to get this stable at my memory's rated speeds and timing. I feel like I've been at this a long time.


Is that a kit with 4 DIMMs? If so, it's going to be virtually impossible to get the speeds you want on Ryzen, the IMC is just not good enough.

Also, I'm not a DDR4 expert, but I'm pretty sure ProcODT helps with stability in-OS. Also pretty sure that 1.5V is a bit high for DDR4, I thought 1.4V was about as high as you could safely go for long-term use?

I have a very similar 2x8 GB kit, and not even I can get it to run at 3200MHz 14-14-14-34 2T, with 1.4V and SOC at 1.15. Best I can get at those voltages is 3000 16-16-16-36 2T.


----------



## Jossrik

KaiserFrederick said:


> Is that a kit with 4 DIMMs? If so, it's going to be virtually impossible to get the speeds you want on Ryzen, the IMC is just not good enough.
> 
> Also, I'm not a DDR4 expert, but I'm pretty sure ProcODT helps with stability in-OS. Also pretty sure that 1.5V is a bit high for DDR4, I thought 1.4V was about as high as you could safely go for long-term use?
> 
> I have a very similar 2x8 GB kit, and not even I can get it to run at 3200MHz 14-14-14-34 2T, with 1.4V and SOC at 1.15. Best I can get at those voltages is 3000 16-16-16-36 2T.


1.5v is considered safe, although on the high end, for Samsung B-Die memory. Personally I don't feel safe running it that high, but that's just me. Have you tried the Ryzen timing calculator from 1usmus? You should be able to hit 3200 with a 2x8 kit, especially if it's 3200 or better rated. Though, like you said, IMC plays a big role...


----------



## HybridClover

Its a 2x16 GB kit. Also, what do you mean by IMC?


----------



## Jossrik

HybridClover said:


> Its a 2x16 GB kit. Also, what do you mean by IMC?


IMC is the Integrated Memory Controller. And yes, those of us with the 2x16 B-Die for Ryzen are having trouble hitting 3200 stably. You could try 68.6 ProcODT, that's what I run mine at, though, I run a lower voltage. Keep an eye on your memory temps though, over 50C can be bad for them.


----------



## HybridClover

Would you be able to give me some examples of your key settings and voltages. I know for sure that I can get stable at 3066Mhz. But this time around with the new BIOS I feel like I am so close to getting this stable that I dont want to settle anymore.

Also, out of curiosity what memory kit are you running?


----------



## Jossrik

HybridClover said:


> Would you be able to give me some examples of your key settings and voltages. I know for sure that I can get stable at 3066Mhz. But this time around with the new BIOS I feel like I am so close to getting this stable that I dont want to settle anymore.
> 
> Also, out of curiosity what memory kit are you running?


I'm running Ripjaw Vs, F4-3200C14D-32GVK. I had the trident Zs and didn't notice a difference, but I hear the Tridents are better overclockers. I'm using the Ryzen DRAM Calculator "safe" settings, haven't tried it with the new bios yet, that's for when I have more free time, next couple days maybe... Basically it's a 1T, 14, 14, 14, 28, but the calculator has a lot of secondary timings and other settings as well. We don't have a one to one with the calculator, but there's enough to get you working. I think we have all the settings, just not in one spot. 1.35V, ProcODT 68.6 Ohm, 0.9625V SOC voltage. On the last bios, more voltage actually made my chip less stable @ 3200.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...lator-1-1-0-beta-1-overclocking-dram-am4.html

That's the DRAM calculator, works in conjunction with Thaiphoon Burner. You could probably even get some "fast" settings for 3066 that would put you close, err, closer to 3200 in actual real world applications.


----------



## Jossrik

3200 Mostly Stable! Latest bios, Ryzen Dram Calculator as many settings as I could find, except 1.4V Ram. Main page and advanced pages on Calculator. 2x16Gb G.Skill dual sided dual ranked.


----------



## Jossrik

Got an odd question maybe... Everything is running fine, or seems to be... Computer last Night beeped twice at me, but nothing showing up in windows/no high temps or anything... Then it beeped twice at me again this morning. Again, normal temps computer is on and running. To clarify, this isn't a POST code, this in while in windows, hours after startup.


----------



## os2wiz

HybridClover said:


> I am able to boot with 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 2T. I have a question though. Does ProcODT only help with the initial boot? Or does it increase stability while in the OS? Because right now I am getting about 5% into MemTest before I get an error.
> 
> Here is the kit I'm using F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
> 
> Here are some of my settings.
> 
> Core Voltage - AUTO
> 
> ProcODT - 60Ohm
> 
> SoC - 1.15V
> 
> DRAM - 1.5V
> 
> VDDP - 1.0V
> 
> BankGroupSwap - Disabled
> 
> GearDownMode - Disabled
> 
> Spread Spectrum - Disabled
> 
> Global C-States - Disabled
> 
> I am trying my best here to get this stable at my memory's rated speeds and timing. I feel like I've been at this a long time.


GearDownMode does NOT have to be disabled, in spite of the conventional wisdom. ProcOdt helps with overall stability of memory. Your dram voltage is way too high and will shorten the life of your memory. It should NOT be higher than 1.45 volts.


----------



## os2wiz

I upgraded 2 days ago to the 1E official bios with Pinnacle Ridge support. It is completely stable unlike the past two betas which would have random reboots a good time after booting to windows. Memory compatibility is still good, but I could not stabilize my DDR4 3200 Flare X above 3200mhz while the past two beta allowed either 3333mhz or 3266mhz stable with tight timings. Even for 3200mhz I could no longer stabilize memory at my previous timings of 14-13-13-13-28-63. I did manage to pass my Ycrunch stability tests at 14-14=13-13-32-67. Memory performance on Open GL for Cinebench 15 is an anenmic 110fps.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

After using optimised RAM timing values from the DRAM calculator tool, I still can't get 3200 MHz game-stable, though it will boot and run basic tasks just fine. Chalking this one down to an unusually bad IMC on my 1700 : (


----------



## Mega Man

guys i am back, been taking a break and wanted to come back and say hi


----------



## os2wiz

Mega Man said:


> guys i am back, been taking a break and wanted to come back and say hi


 I have definitely missed your presence here. Looking forward to the Ryzen 2 2700X at $329 it is a steal. I am hoping MSI ups the ante with some better x470 motherboards. It would be nice if they beef up the vrms for cpu and memory for the Titanium with better m.2 NVME heatsink.


----------



## Hefny

Mega Man said:


> guys i am back, been taking a break and wanted to come back and say hi


Welcome back man! Things are slowing down this year.
What are your expectations for the new Ryzen?


----------



## mongoled

Just loaded the new official 1E bios,

Procedure, reset bios to defaults, flash the BIOS twice through UEFI bios update utility (M-Flash)

Only ran one test, AIDA64 with the same settings I had before the flash (see sig) and have seen a considerable fall in mem throughput, read/copy have both lost over 3500 MB/s transfer rate!

Memory latency is the same around 67.2ns.

Looks like im going to have to flash with the flashback method to see if there is any change on the preliminary result as the loss in bandwidth is very considerable.

** EDIT **
Flashback method did not ammend the loss in memory throughput


----------



## mongoled

This is a confirmed bug, validated by Elmor (Asus bios guru)!

http://www.overclock.net/forum/27134737-post34930.html

Hopefully MSI wont drag their feet implementing a fix.


----------



## Mega Man

Hefny said:


> Mega Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys i am back, been taking a break and wanted to come back and say hi
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back man! Things are slowing down this year.
> What are your expectations for the new Ryzen?
Click to expand...

 none. These expectations are what make people who've when they fall.

Next gen will be my threadripper build, maybe, have other things I can easily spend money on and this PC is more PC then I currently need, with the exceptions of encoding, which I have time to wait (the joys of the time constraints of kids, yay!)



mongoled said:


> This is a confirmed bug, validated by Elmor (Asus bios guru)!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/27134737-post34930.html
> 
> Hopefully MSI wont drag their feet implementing a fix.


 he never mentioned msi has an issue or if it has been patched. It's posts like these that I'm are witch hunts


----------



## os2wiz

Mega Man said:


> none. These expectations are what make people who've when they fall.
> 
> Next gen will be my threadripper build, maybe, have other things I can easily spend money on and this PC is more PC then I currently need, with the exceptions of encoding, which I have time to wait (the joys of the time constraints of kids, yay!)
> 
> he never mentioned msi has an issue or if it has been patched. It's posts like these that I'm are witch hunts


I assume he is stating That Elmor says this bug is in the agesa code and therefore would affect all Ryzen motherboards. Since MSI often does not give us detailed reports with their bios fixes It could be addressed or NOT. I read all their remarks and I have yet to see them listing this bug as being fixed. It may account for my piss poor memory benches lately.


----------



## cssorkinman

os2wiz said:


> I assume he is stating That Elmor says this bug is in the agesa code and therefore would affect all Ryzen motherboards. Since MSI often does not give us detailed reports with their bios fixes It could be addressed or NOT. I read all their remarks and I have yet to see them listing this bug as being fixed. It may account for my piss poor memory benches lately.


Could you post a screen shot of aida scores with the RTC info next to it ?


----------



## mongoled

Mega Man said:


> none. These expectations are what make people who've when they fall.
> 
> Next gen will be my threadripper build, maybe, have other things I can easily spend money on and this PC is more PC then I currently need, with the exceptions of encoding, which I have time to wait (the joys of the time constraints of kids, yay!)
> 
> he never mentioned msi has an issue or if it has been patched. It's posts like these that I'm are witch hunts


There is no 'witch hunt'

Do your own testing/reading and you will find it is a known bug confirmed by the MSI 'support' staff at the MSI forum before coming out with such a poor comment!

The proof is in the pudding

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=301977.0

The only thing I can confirm from my own testing is that for my setup the 1D bios did not effect my memory throughput. 

BIOS version 1E is a different story, hence the reason I decided to ask in the Asus CH thread about the reduced memory throughput and got the answer I was looking for, that is, two different motherboard manufacturers confirming that there IS an issue with AMD latest microcode


----------



## os2wiz

cssorkinman said:


> Could you post a screen shot of aida scores with the RTC info next to it ?


 I will try to provide this to you tomorrow.


----------



## os2wiz

mongoled said:


> There is no 'witch hunt'
> 
> Do your own testing/reading and you will find it is a known bug confirmed by the MSI 'support' staff at the MSI forum before coming out with such a poor comment!
> 
> The proof is in the pudding
> 
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=301977.0
> 
> The only thing I can confirm from my own testing is that for my setup the 1D bios did not effect my memory throughput.
> 
> BIOS version 1E is a different story, hence the reason I decided to ask in the Asus CH thread about the reduced memory throughput and got the answer I was looking for, that is, two different motherboard manufacturers confirming that there IS an issue with AMD latest microcode


 Good find guy. I have noted some issues with memory performance as well as the misidentification of processor speed by windows, by Cinebench 15 etc.


----------



## os2wiz

cssorkinman said:


> Could you post a screen shot of aida scores with the RTC info next to it ?


AIDA 64 report on memory bench marks:
--------[ Memory Read ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

20x Xeon E5-2660 v3 HT 2600 MHz Supermicro X10DRi C612 Octal DDR4-1866 13-13-13-31 CR1 111548 MB/s
16x Xeon E5-2670 HT 2600 MHz Supermicro X9DR6-F C600 Octal DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 76951 MB/s
32x Opteron 6274 2200 MHz Supermicro H8DGI-F SR5690 Octal DDR3-1600R 11-11-11-28 CR1 67934 MB/s
6x Core i7-7800X HT 3500 MHz Gigabyte GA-X299 UD4 X299 Quad DDR4-2667 15-17-17-35 CR2 60380 MB/s
6x Core i7-4930K HT 3400 MHz Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3 X79 Quad DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 51953 MB/s
6x Core i7-6850K HT 3600 MHz Asus Strix X99 Gaming X99 Quad DDR4-2400 16-16-16-39 CR2 47722 MB/s
6x Core i7-3960X Extreme HT 3300 MHz Intel DX79SI X79 Quad DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 45654 MB/s
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT 3900 MHz MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium (MS-7A31) X370 Dual DDR4-3200 14-14-13-28 CR1  44873 MB/s
6x Core i7-5820K HT 3300 MHz Gigabyte GA-X99-UD4 X99 Quad DDR4-2133 15-15-15-36 CR2 43968 MB/s
4x Ryzen 5 2400G HT 3600 MHz ASRock A320M Pro4 A320 Dual DDR4-2933 16-15-15-35 CR1 43259 MB/s
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT 3600 MHz Asus Crosshair VI Hero X370 Dual DDR4-2667 16-16-16-39 CR1 41405 MB/s
6x Core i7-8700K HT 3700 MHz Gigabyte GA-Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 Z370 Int. Dual DDR4-2667 16-18-18-38 CR2 40013 MB/s
8x Xeon X5550 HT 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ i5520 Hexa DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 38162 MB/s
16x Atom C3958 2000 MHz Supermicro A2SDi-H-TP4F Denverton Dual DDR4-2400 17-17-17-39 35715 MB/s
4x Core i7-7700K HT 4200 MHz ASRock Z270 Extreme4 Z270 Ext. Dual DDR4-2133 15-15-15-36 CR2 30898 MB/s
4x Core i7-6700K HT 4000 MHz Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3 Z170 Int. Dual DDR4-2133 14-14-14-35 CR2 30174 MB/s
8x FX-8350 4000 MHz Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 AMD990X Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 26519 MB/s
6x FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 26454 MB/s
8x FX-8150 3600 MHz Asus M5A97 AMD970 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 26425 MB/s
4x Core i7-5775C HT 3300 MHz Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Z97 Int. Dual DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 CR1 23862 MB/s
4x Core i7-3770K HT 3500 MHz MSI Z77A-GD55 Z77 Int. Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 23664 MB/s
4x Xeon E3-1245 v3 HT 3400 MHz Supermicro X10SAE C226 Int. Dual DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 CR1 23232 MB/s
4x Core i7-4770 HT 3400 MHz Intel DZ87KLT-75K Z87 Int. Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-27 CR2 23225 MB/s
8x Atom C2750 2400 MHz Supermicro A1SAi-2750F Avoton Dual DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 CR1 21635 MB/s
4x A10-5800K 3800 MHz Asus F2A55-M A55 Int. Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 21411 MB/s
4x A10-6800K 4100 MHz Gigabyte GA-F2A85X-UP4 A85X Int. Dual DDR3-2133 9-11-10-27 CR2 21214 MB/s
4x Core i7-965 Extreme HT 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 21120 MB/s
4x A10-7850K 3700 MHz Gigabyte GA-F2A88XM-D3H A88X Int. Dual DDR3-2133 9-11-10-31 CR2 20959 MB/s
6x Core i7-990X Extreme HT 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 20410 MB/s
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F SR5690 Unganged Quad DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 19998 MB/s
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 19188 MB/s
8x Opteron 2378 2400 MHz Tyan Thunder n3600R nForcePro-3600 Unganged Quad DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 18858 MB/s
4x Xeon X3430 2400 MHz Supermicro X8SIL-F i3420 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 17455 MB/s
4x A8-3850 2900 MHz Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H A75 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 16600 MB/s
4x A12-9800 3800 MHz Gigabyte GA-AB350M-Gaming 3 B350 Int. Dual DDR4-2400 14-16-16-31 CR1 16531 MB/s
4x Celeron J3455 1500 MHz ASRock J3455B-ITX ApolloLakeD Int. Dual DDR3-1866 11-11-11-32 CR1 15272 MB/s
6x Phenom II X6 Black 1100T 3300 MHz Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H v2 AMD890GX Int. Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR2 14639 MB/s
4x Celeron J4105 1500 MHz ASRock J4105-ITX  GeminiLakeD Int. Dual DDR4-2400 17-17-17-39 14003 MB/s
4x Celeron J1900 2000 MHz Gigabyte GA-J1900N-D3V BayTrailD Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 13474 MB/s
8x Opteron 2344 HE 1700 MHz Supermicro H8DME-2 nForcePro-3600 Unganged Quad DDR2-667R 5-5-5-15 CR1 12984 MB/s
4x Opteron 2210 HE 1800 MHz Tyan Thunder h2000M BCM5785 Quad DDR2-600R 5-5-5-15 CR1 11518 MB/s
2x Core i5-650 HT 3200 MHz Supermicro C7SIM-Q Q57 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 11089 MB/s
4x Celeron N3150 1600 MHz ASRock N3150B-ITX Braswell Int. Dual DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 CR2 10701 MB/s
4x Phenom II X4 Black 940 3000 MHz Asus M3N78-EM GeForce8300 Int. Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 10107 MB/s
2x Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 9476 MB/s
4x Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R P35 Dual DDR3-1066 8-8-8-20 CR2 9034 MB/s
4x Phenom X4 9500 2200 MHz Asus M3A AMD770 Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 8742 MB/s
4x Athlon 5350 2050 MHz ASRock AM1B-ITX Yangtze Int. DDR3-1600 SDRAM 11-11-11-28 CR2 8643 MB/s
2x Pentium EE 955 HT 3466 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 8092 MB/s
P4EE HT 3733 MHz Intel SE7230NH1LX iE7230 Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 7984 MB/s
2x Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933 MHz Abit AB9 P965 Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 7694 MB/s
8x Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF i5400 Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 7543 MB/s
2x Athlon64 X2 4000+ 2100 MHz ASRock ALiveNF7G-HDready nForce7050-630a Int. Dual DDR2-700 5-5-5-18 CR2 7536 MB/s
2x Core 2 Duo P8400 2266 MHz MSI MegaBook PR201 GM45 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 6985 MB/s
4x Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2666 MHz Intel D975XBX2 i975X Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 6549 MB/s
Nano X2 L4350 1600 MHz VIA EPIA-M900 VX900H Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 7-7-7-20 CR2 6421 MB/s
2x Pentium D 820 2800 MHz Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD RS600 Int. Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 6212 MB/s
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz ASRock 939S56-M SiS756 Dual DDR400 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 6012 MB/s
2x Atom D2500 1866 MHz Intel D2500CC  NM10 Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 7-7-7-20 CR2 5886 MB/s
2x E-350 1600 MHz ASRock E350M1 A50M Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 8-8-8-20 CR1 5862 MB/s
Celeron 420 1600 MHz Intel DQ965GF Q965 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 5344 MB/s
2x Xeon HT 3400 MHz Intel SE7320SP2 iE7320 Dual DDR333R 2.5-3-3-7 4558 MB/s
Celeron D 326 2533 MHz ASRock 775Twins-HDTV RC410 Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-11 CR2 3969 MB/s
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual DDR266R 2-3-3-6 CR1 3909 MB/s
8x Xeon L5320 1866 MHz Intel S5000VCL i5000V Dual DDR2-533FB 4-4-4-12 3672 MB/s
Atom 230 HT 1600 MHz Intel D945GCLF i945GC Int. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-12 3623 MB/s
Nano L2200 1600 MHz VIA VB8001 CN896 Int. DDR2-667 SDRAM 5-5-5-15 CR2 3365 MB/s
4x Xeon 5140 2333 MHz Intel S5000VSA i5000V Dual DDR2-667FB 5-5-5-15 3322 MB/s
Sempron 2600+ 1600 MHz ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 GeForce6100 Int. DDR400 SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 2919 MB/s


--------[ Memory Write ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

20x Xeon E5-2660 v3 HT 2600 MHz Supermicro X10DRi C612 Octal DDR4-1866 13-13-13-31 CR1 93866 MB/s
16x Xeon E5-2670 HT 2600 MHz Supermicro X9DR6-F C600 Octal DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 76511 MB/s
6x Core i7-7800X HT 3500 MHz Gigabyte GA-X299 UD4 X299 Quad DDR4-2667 15-17-17-35 CR2 69439 MB/s
6x Core i7-6850K HT 3600 MHz Asus Strix X99 Gaming X99 Quad DDR4-2400 16-16-16-39 CR2 58019 MB/s
32x Opteron 6274 2200 MHz Supermicro H8DGI-F SR5690 Octal DDR3-1600R 11-11-11-28 CR1 57663 MB/s
6x Core i7-4930K HT 3400 MHz Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3 X79 Quad DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 52279 MB/s
6x Core i7-5820K HT 3300 MHz Gigabyte GA-X99-UD4 X99 Quad DDR4-2133 15-15-15-36 CR2 46548 MB/s
6x Core i7-3960X Extreme HT 3300 MHz Intel DX79SI X79 Quad DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 45532 MB/s
4x Ryzen 5 2400G HT 3600 MHz ASRock A320M Pro4 A320 Dual DDR4-2933 16-15-15-35 CR1 44875 MB/s
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT 3900 MHz MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium (MS-7A31) X370 Dual DDR4-3200 14-14-13-28 CR1 43693 MB/s
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT 3600 MHz Asus Crosshair VI Hero X370 Dual DDR4-2667 16-16-16-39 CR1 41054 MB/s
6x Core i7-8700K HT 3700 MHz Gigabyte GA-Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 Z370 Int. Dual DDR4-2667 16-18-18-38 CR2 40789 MB/s
16x Atom C3958 2000 MHz Supermicro A2SDi-H-TP4F Denverton Dual DDR4-2400 17-17-17-39 33572 MB/s
4x Core i7-6700K HT 4000 MHz Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3 Z170 Int. Dual DDR4-2133 14-14-14-35 CR2 32887 MB/s
4x Core i7-7700K HT 4200 MHz ASRock Z270 Extreme4 Z270 Ext. Dual DDR4-2133 15-15-15-36 CR2 32248 MB/s
8x Xeon X5550 HT 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ i5520 Hexa DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 27371 MB/s
4x Core i7-3770K HT 3500 MHz MSI Z77A-GD55 Z77 Int. Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 23828 MB/s
4x Xeon E3-1245 v3 HT 3400 MHz Supermicro X10SAE C226 Int. Dual DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 CR1 23717 MB/s
4x Core i7-5775C HT 3300 MHz Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Z97 Int. Dual DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 CR1 23622 MB/s
4x Core i7-4770 HT 3400 MHz Intel DZ87KLT-75K Z87 Int. Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-27 CR2 23615 MB/s
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 19549 MB/s
8x FX-8350 4000 MHz Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 AMD990X Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 17677 MB/s
8x FX-8150 3600 MHz Asus M5A97 AMD970 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 17317 MB/s
4x Core i7-965 Extreme HT 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 16901 MB/s
6x FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 16889 MB/s
4x Celeron J3455 1500 MHz ASRock J3455B-ITX ApolloLakeD Int. Dual DDR3-1866 11-11-11-32 CR1 16788 MB/s
6x Core i7-990X Extreme HT 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 16680 MB/s
4x A8-3850 2900 MHz Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H A75 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 14780 MB/s
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F SR5690 Unganged Quad DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 14683 MB/s
4x Xeon X3430 2400 MHz Supermicro X8SIL-F i3420 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 13197 MB/s
8x Opteron 2378 2400 MHz Tyan Thunder n3600R nForcePro-3600 Unganged Quad DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 12775 MB/s
 8x Atom C2750 2400 MHz Supermicro A1SAi-2750F Avoton Dual DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 CR1 12332 MB/s
4x A10-7850K 3700 MHz Gigabyte GA-F2A88XM-D3H A88X Int. Dual DDR3-2133 9-11-10-31 CR2 12032 MB/s
4x Celeron J4105 1500 MHz ASRock J4105-ITX GeminiLakeD Int. Dual DDR4-2400 17-17-17-39 10653 MB/s
4x Celeron N3150 1600 MHz ASRock N3150B-ITX Braswell Int. Dual DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 CR2 10219 MB/s
4x Celeron J1900 2000 MHz Gigabyte GA-J1900N-D3V BayTrailD Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 10132 MB/s
4x A10-5800K 3800 MHz Asus F2A55-M A55 Int. Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 9989 MB/s
2x Core i5-650 HT 3200 MHz Supermicro C7SIM-Q Q57 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 9949 MB/s
4x A10-6800K 4100 MHz Gigabyte GA-F2A85X-UP4 A85X Int. Dual DDR3-2133 9-11-10-27 CR2 9741 MB/s
4x A12-9800 3800 MHz Gigabyte GA-AB350M-Gaming 3 B350 Int. Dual DDR4-2400 14-16-16-31 CR1 9532 MB/s
2x Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 8868 MB/s
8x Opteron 2344 HE 1700 MHz Supermicro H8DME-2 nForcePro-3600 Unganged Quad DDR2-667R 5-5-5-15 CR1 8742 MB/s
Nano X2 L4350 1600 MHz VIA EPIA-M900 VX900H Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 7-7-7-20 CR2 7917 MB/s
4x Opteron 2210 HE 1800 MHz Tyan Thunder h2000M BCM5785 Quad DDR2-600R 5-5-5-15 CR1 7738 MB/s
4x Phenom II X4 Black 940 3000 MHz Asus M3N78-EM GeForce8300 Int. Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 7114 MB/s
6x Phenom II X6 Black 1100T 3300 MHz Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H v2 AMD890GX Int. Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR2 7090 MB/s
4x Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R P35 Dual DDR3-1066 8-8-8-20 CR2 7084 MB/s
8x Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF i5400 Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 6719 MB/s
2x Athlon64 X2 4000+ 2100 MHz ASRock ALiveNF7G-HDready nForce7050-630a Int. Dual DDR2-700 5-5-5-18 CR2 5754 MB/s
2x Pentium EE 955 HT 3466 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 5654 MB/s
P4EE HT 3733 MHz Intel SE7230NH1LX iE7230 Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 5639 MB/s
4x Phenom X4 9500 2200 MHz Asus M3A AMD770 Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 5508 MB/s
2x Core 2 Duo P8400 2266 MHz MSI MegaBook PR201 GM45 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 5464 MB/s
2x Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933 MHz Abit AB9 P965 Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 4868 MB/s
4x Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2666 MHz Intel D975XBX2 i975X Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 4830 MB/s
2x Atom D2500 1866 MHz Intel D2500CC NM10 Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 7-7-7-20 CR2 4715 MB/s
4x Athlon 5350 2050 MHz ASRock AM1B-ITX Yangtze Int. DDR3-1600 SDRAM 11-11-11-28 CR2 4702 MB/s
2x Pentium D 820 2800 MHz Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD RS600 Int. Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 4260 MB/s
2x Xeon HT 3400 MHz Intel SE7320SP2 iE7320 Dual DDR333R 2.5-3-3-7 4219 MB/s
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz ASRock 939S56-M SiS756 Dual DDR400 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 4095 MB/s
2x E-350 1600 MHz ASRock E350M1 A50M Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 8-8-8-20 CR1 4054 MB/s
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual DDR266R 2-3-3-6 CR1 3804 MB/s
Celeron 420 1600 MHz Intel DQ965GF Q965 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 3588 MB/s
Nano L2200 1600 MHz VIA VB8001 CN896 Int. DDR2-667 SDRAM 5-5-5-15 CR2 3157 MB/s
Atom 230 HT 1600 MHz Intel D945GCLF i945GC Int. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-12 2831 MB/s
Celeron D 326 2533 MHz ASRock 775Twins-HDTV RC410 Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-11 CR2 2797 MB/s
4x Xeon 5140 2333 MHz Intel S5000VSA i5000V Dual DDR2-667FB 5-5-5-15 2474 MB/s
8x Xeon L5320 1866 MHz Intel S5000VCL i5000V Dual DDR2-533FB 4-4-4-12 2345 MB/s
Sempron 2600+ 1600 MHz ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 GeForce6100 Int. DDR400 SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 2335 MB/s


--------[ Memory Copy ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

20x Xeon E5-2660 v3 HT 2600 MHz Supermicro X10DRi C612 Octal DDR4-1866 13-13-13-31 CR1 104455 MB/s
32x Opteron 6274 2200 MHz Supermicro H8DGI-F SR5690 Octal DDR3-1600R 11-11-11-28 CR1 68802 MB/s
16x Xeon E5-2670 HT 2600 MHz Supermicro X9DR6-F C600 Octal DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 66844 MB/s
6x Core i7-7800X HT 3500 MHz Gigabyte GA-X299 UD4 X299 Quad DDR4-2667 15-17-17-35 CR2 56742 MB/s
6x Core i7-6850K HT 3600 MHz Asus Strix X99 Gaming X99 Quad DDR4-2400 16-16-16-39 CR2 51673 MB/s
6x Core i7-4930K HT 3400 MHz Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3 X79 Quad DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 49929 MB/s
6x Core i7-5820K HT 3300 MHz Gigabyte GA-X99-UD4 X99 Quad DDR4-2133 15-15-15-36 CR2 47593 MB/s
6x Core i7-3960X Extreme HT 3300 MHz Intel DX79SI X79 Quad DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 42376 MB/s
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT 3900 MHz MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium (MS-7A31) X370 Dual DDR4-3200 14-14-13-28 CR1 41607 MB/s
8x Ryzen 7 1800X HT 3600 MHz Asus Crosshair VI Hero X370 Dual DDR4-2667 16-16-16-39 CR1 40710 MB/s
4x Ryzen 5 2400G HT 3600 MHz ASRock A320M Pro4 A320 Dual DDR4-2933 16-15-15-35 CR1 39743 MB/s
6x Core i7-8700K HT 3700 MHz Gigabyte GA-Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 Z370 Int. Dual DDR4-2667 16-18-18-38 CR2 38657 MB/s
8x Xeon X5550 HT 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ i5520 Hexa DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 34871 MB/s
4x Core i7-6700K HT 4000 MHz Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3 Z170 Int. Dual DDR4-2133 14-14-14-35 CR2 31220 MB/s
4x Core i7-7700K HT 4200 MHz ASRock Z270 Extreme4 Z270 Ext. Dual DDR4-2133 15-15-15-36 CR2 31028 MB/s
16x Atom C3958 2000 MHz Supermicro A2SDi-H-TP4F Denverton Dual DDR4-2400 17-17-17-39 27257 MB/s
4x Core i7-5775C HT 3300 MHz Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Z97 Int. Dual DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 CR1 25025 MB/s
6x Core i7-990X Extreme HT 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 24586 MB/s
8x FX-8150 3600 MHz Asus M5A97 AMD970 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 23675 MB/s
8x FX-8350 4000 MHz Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 AMD990X Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 22848 MB/s
6x FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 22734 MB/s
4x Core i7-3770K HT 3500 MHz MSI Z77A-GD55 Z77 Int. Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 22724 MB/s
4x Core i7-965 Extreme HT 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 21525 MB/s
4x Xeon E3-1245 v3 HT 3400 MHz Supermicro X10SAE C226 Int. Dual DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 CR1 21457 MB/s
4x Core i7-4770 HT 3400 MHz Intel DZ87KLT-75K Z87 Int. Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-27 CR2 21249 MB/s
4x A10-7850K 3700 MHz Gigabyte GA-F2A88XM-D3H A88X Int. Dual DDR3-2133 9-11-10-31 CR2 19581 MB/s
4x A10-5800K 3800 MHz Asus F2A55-M A55 Int. Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 18021 MB/s
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 17620 MB/s
4x A10-6800K 4100 MHz Gigabyte GA-F2A85X-UP4 A85X Int. Dual DDR3-2133 9-11-10-27 CR2 17534 MB/s
8x Opteron 2378 2400 MHz Tyan Thunder n3600R nForcePro-3600 Unganged Quad DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 17354 MB/s
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F SR5690 Unganged Quad DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 17000 MB/s
8x Atom C2750 2400 MHz Supermicro A1SAi-2750F Avoton Dual DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 CR1 16721 MB/s
4x Celeron J4105 1500 MHz ASRock J4105-ITX GeminiLakeD Int. Dual DDR4-2400 17-17-17-39 16197 MB/s
4x Celeron J3455 1500 MHz ASRock J3455B-ITX ApolloLakeD Int. Dual DDR3-1866 11-11-11-32 CR1 15936 MB/s
4x A12-9800 3800 MHz Gigabyte GA-AB350M-Gaming 3 B350 Int. Dual DDR4-2400 14-16-16-31 CR1 15629 MB/s
4x Xeon X3430 2400 MHz Supermicro X8SIL-F i3420 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 15482 MB/s
2x Core i5-650 HT 3200 MHz Supermicro C7SIM-Q Q57 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 14003 MB/s
4x A8-3850 2900 MHz Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H A75 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 13992 MB/s
6x Phenom II X6 Black 1100T 3300 MHz Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H v2 AMD890GX Int. Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR2 12429 MB/s
8x Opteron 2344 HE 1700 MHz Supermicro H8DME-2 nForcePro-3600 Unganged Quad DDR2-667R 5-5-5-15 CR1 12151 MB/s
4x Celeron J1900 2000 MHz Gigabyte GA-J1900N-D3V BayTrailD Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 11359 MB/s
4x Celeron N3150 1600 MHz ASRock N3150B-ITX Braswell Int. Dual DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 CR2 11336 MB/s
4x Phenom II X4 Black 940 3000 MHz Asus M3N78-EM GeForce8300 Int. Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 9664 MB/s
4x Opteron 2210 HE 1800 MHz Tyan Thunder h2000M BCM5785 Quad DDR2-600R 5-5-5-15 CR1 9454 MB/s
2x Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum  nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 8965 MB/s
8x Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF i5400 Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 8208 MB/s
4x Phenom X4 9500 2200 MHz Asus M3A AMD770 Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 7804 MB/s
4x Athlon 5350 2050 MHz ASRock AM1B-ITX Yangtze Int. DDR3-1600 SDRAM 11-11-11-28 CR2 7709 MB/s
4x Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R P35 Dual DDR3-1066 8-8-8-20 CR2 7409 MB/s
2x Athlon64 X2 4000+ 2100 MHz ASRock ALiveNF7G-HDready nForce7050-630a Int. Dual DDR2-700 5-5-5-18 CR2 6800 MB/s
2x Pentium EE 955 HT 3466 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 6272 MB/s
P4EE HT 3733 MHz Intel SE7230NH1LX iE7230 Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 6130 MB/s
Nano X2 L4350 1600 MHz VIA EPIA-M900 VX900H Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 7-7-7-20 CR2 5916 MB/s
2x Core 2 Duo P8400 2266 MHz MSI MegaBook PR201 GM45 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 5540 MB/s
2x Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933 MHz Abit AB9 P965 Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 5412 MB/s
4x Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2666 MHz Intel D975XBX2 i975X Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 5304 MB/s
2x Pentium D 820 2800 MHz Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD RS600 Int. Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 4877 MB/s
2x Atom D2500 1866 MHz Intel D2500CC NM10 Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 7-7-7-20 CR2 4860 MB/s
2x E-350 1600 MHz ASRock E350M1 A50M Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 8-8-8-20 CR1 4777 MB/s
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz ASRock 939S56-M SiS756 Dual DDR400 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 4565 MB/s
2x Xeon HT 3400 MHz Intel SE7320SP2 iE7320 Dual DDR333R 2.5-3-3-7 4214 MB/s
Celeron 420 1600 MHz Intel DQ965GF Q965 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 4196 MB/s
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual DDR266R 2-3-3-6 CR1 3678 MB/s
Nano L2200 1600 MHz VIA VB8001 CN896 Int. DDR2-667 SDRAM 5-5-5-15 CR2 3319 MB/s
Celeron D 326 2533 MHz ASRock 775Twins-HDTV RC410 Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-11 CR2 3128 MB/s
Atom 230 HT 1600 MHz Intel D945GCLF  i945GC Int. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-12 3054 MB/s
4x Xeon 5140 2333 MHz Intel S5000VSA i5000V Dual DDR2-667FB 5-5-5-15 3006 MB/s
8x Xeon L5320 1866 MHz Intel S5000VCL i5000V Dual DDR2-533FB 4-4-4-12 2984 MB/s
Sempron 2600+ 1600 MHz ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 GeForce6100 Int. DDR400 SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 2578 MB/s


--------[ Memory Latency ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 55.2 ns
Core i7-3770K 3500 MHz MSI Z77A-GD55 Z77 Int. Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 57.4 ns
Xeon E3-1245 v3 3400 MHz Supermicro X10SAE C226 Int. Dual DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 CR1 58.0 ns
Core i7-4770 3400 MHz Intel DZ87KLT-75K Z87 Int. Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-27 CR2 58.2 ns
Core i7-8700K 3700 MHz Gigabyte GA-Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 Z370 Int. Dual DDR4-2667 16-18-18-38 CR2 58.6 ns
A10-6800K 4100 MHz Gigabyte GA-F2A85X-UP4 A85X Int. Dual DDR3-2133 9-11-10-27 CR2 59.7 ns
Core i7-6700K 4000 MHz Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3 Z170 Int. Dual DDR4-2133 14-14-14-35 CR2 60.4 ns
FX-8350 4000 MHz Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 AMD990X Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 61.3 ns
A10-5800K 3800 MHz Asus F2A55-M A55 Int. Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 61.5 ns
FX-8150 3600 MHz Asus M5A97 AMD970 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 61.7 ns
Core i7-4930K 3400 MHz Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3 X79 Quad DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 61.9 ns
Core i7-5775C 3300 MHz Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Z97 Int. Dual DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 CR1 64.1 ns
Core i7-7700K 4200 MHz ASRock Z270 Extreme4 Z270 Ext. Dual DDR4-2133 15-15-15-36 CR2 64.1 ns
FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 64.2 ns
Core i7-2600 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 66.3 ns
Core i7-990X Extreme 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 67.1 ns
Core i7-3960X Extreme 3300 MHz Intel DX79SI X79 Quad DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 67.5 ns
Xeon X3430 2400 MHz Supermicro X8SIL-F i3420 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 69.7 ns
Core i7-6850K 3600 MHz Asus Strix X99 Gaming X99 Quad DDR4-2400 16-16-16-39 CR2 70.1 ns
Xeon X5550 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ i5520 Hexa DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 70.3 ns
Core i7-965 Extreme 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 70.7 ns
Core i7-5820K 3300 MHz Gigabyte GA-X99-UD4 X99 Quad DDR4-2133 15-15-15-36 CR2 72.0 ns
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz ASRock 939S56-M SiS756 Dual DDR400 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 72.5 ns
Ryzen 7 1800X 3900 MHz MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium (MS-7A31) X370 Dual DDR4-3200 14-14-13-28 CR1 73.3 ns
Phenom II X6 Black 1100T 3300 MHz Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H v2 AMD890GX Int. Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR2 74.1 ns
Phenom II X4 Black 940 3000 MHz Asus M3N78-EM GeForce8300 Int. Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 74.3 ns
Ryzen 5 2400G 3600 MHz ASRock A320M Pro4 A320 Dual DDR4-2933 16-15-15-35 CR1 76.0 ns
A8-3850 2900 MHz Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H 



The memory latency score was piss-poor otherwise not bad. The poor memory latency is making me suspect it is the cause of my poor cinebench 15 OpenGl scores. Maybe I am wrong but it is food for thought. I directly attribute the poor memory latency to the recent bioses since introduction of agesa 1.0.0.7a through the current agesa code which has added more latency in the name of improved memory compatibility.


----------



## Mega Man

mongoled said:


> Mega Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> none. These expectations are what make people who've when they fall.
> 
> Next gen will be my threadripper build, maybe, have other things I can easily spend money on and this PC is more PC then I currently need, with the exceptions of encoding, which I have time to wait (the joys of the time constraints of kids, yay!)
> 
> he never mentioned msi has an issue or if it has been patched. It's posts like these that I'm are witch hunts
> 
> 
> 
> There is no 'witch hunt'
> 
> Do your own testing/reading and you will find it is a known bug confirmed by the MSI 'support' staff at the MSI forum before coming out with such a poor comment!
> 
> The proof is in the pudding
> 
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=301977.0
> 
> The only thing I can confirm from my own testing is that for my setup the 1D bios did not effect my memory throughput.
> 
> BIOS version 1E is a different story, hence the reason I decided to ask in the Asus CH thread about the reduced memory throughput and got the answer I was looking for, that is, two different motherboard manufacturers confirming that there IS an issue with AMD latest microcode
> 
> /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

It is a witch Hunt. The msi forum is not filled with MSI * EMPLOYEES * so that means nothing. As well and more importantly again YOU DON'T KNOW what has or has not been fixed let alone in the alphas now the beta BIOS.


----------



## mongoled

Mega Man said:


> It is a witch Hunt. The msi forum is not filled with MSI * EMPLOYEES * so that means nothing. As well and more importantly again YOU DON'T KNOW what has or has not been fixed let alone in the alphas now the beta BIOS.


You can believe what you want to believe it does not make you right......


----------



## os2wiz

Mega Man said:


> It is a witch Hunt. The msi forum is not filled with MSI * EMPLOYEES * so that means nothing. As well and more importantly again YOU DON'T KNOW what has or has not been fixed let alone in the alphas now the beta BIOS.


Mega, the 1E bios is an official bios. I see no mention of significant bug fixes in the log. Mainly Pinnacle Ridge support and increased memory compatibility, Please read it as meaning increased memory latency. Per AIDA64.


----------



## nonamelab

os2wiz said:


> Mega, the 1E bios is an official bios. I see no mention of significant bug fixes in the log. Mainly Pinnacle Ridge support and increased memory compatibility, Please read it as meaning increased memory latency. Per AIDA64.


All change logs are copy-paste :>

Improved *Windowns7* compatibility


----------



## os2wiz

nonamelab said:


> All change logs are copy-paste :>
> 
> Improved *Windowns7* compatibility


 Yes , but that is only of importance to the hangers on to windows 7. Most have gotten the message to move on to windows 10. I hope that moving on the Ryzen 2700X will eliminate most of the memory latency issues. I will buy a X470 motherboard and the 700X in about 4-6 weeks when discounts on bundles will be more lucrative. Pre-launch and early post-launch you get crapola. I see that an X470 Titanium does NOT appear to be in the works. I am deciding between the Asrock Taichi Ultimate with its superior phase control and 10Gb ethernet support and the MSI Gaming M7 AC motherboard. The specs for phase control on the MSI M7 AC are not available, but MSI had a press release on the their new X470 motherboards and it did say the M7 AC will have improved digital phase control without more explanation. If it is 8x4 or 8+2+2 that will lock in my decision. The 10Gb ethernet is nice future proof feature, but paying an extra $50 is a bit much. I really do not need the wifi on the motherboard as my router is just a few feet from my computer so that feature is useless to me.


----------



## os2wiz

I just further researched the soon to be released MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC. According to the MSI press release I read it has "15 premium power phases. Though not fully specified that gives me confidence that it will be equal or better than Asus Crosshair VII power phases. I know the m.2 nvme heat sink design is also outstanding and it has all the good features of the Titanium. One issue of concern is the ethernet adapter it is a Killer E2500. Originally there were packet efficiency issues on the older Killer ethernet adapter. Not so on the E2500. The only remaining question is cpu usage. it used to be higher than on the E2500 and if you do NOT install the bloat ware software for gaming management that eliminates that problem. Another ncie feature is that it supports DDR4 3600 memory through xmp. I do not know what the practical memory limitation of the the 2700X Tyzen will be, but I expect it will do at least DDR3600 with Samsung b-dier dimms. So my plan is to firest install the 2700X, which I will purchase in 4-6 weeks together with the MSI X470 M7 on Newegg , when they have the first promo codes for X470 motherboards. I need to pay it off over 6 months interest-free on my Newegg card.
First I will install the cpu on my current Titanium and then transfer it to the new motherboard after I see its capabilities and limitations. Then I will buy G.Skill DDR4 4000 or 4233 dimms that are B-die and see how far I can push it. Any insights from otheres here or suggestions will be accepted. I will eventually sell my X370 Titanium, my 1800X cpu new from early September ( replaced by AMD ), and my G.skill Flare X DDR4 3200 b-die dimms.


----------



## cssorkinman

Looking forward to seeing your results os2wiz


----------



## Elrick

os2wiz said:


> I will buy a X470 motherboard and the 700X in about 4-6 weeks when discounts on bundles will be more lucrative. Pre-launch and early post-launch you get crapola.


Same here, I got bit by buying the first hardware off the First generation releases and have learned from my mistake.

But unlike you I shall wait till next year some time when all the bio's and hardware catch up together to deliver a reliable platform. I'm through with early bios revision's simply not worth the misery of constantly updating it, to a workable condition.


----------



## Jossrik

I'll be buying within the first couple weeks of release. I'll wait for some promo codes to come out too. Like Os, going on my Egg card so I'll have 6 mos a year to pay it off... Will be giving my friend a good deal on my 1800X, Titanium to eBay, and memory I'll likely hang onto and see what I can get out of it. It's 2x16 3200C14 G.Skillz. I kinda like it. We'll see though. If people are getting a good deal faster than that I may sell and get a 16Gb kit...


----------



## Johan45

The MSI Gaming 7 also had that bug with Aida when I first received it. So most of my testing was done on a Giga board (MSI got back to me with a good one, the problem was, I contacted them Friday which would have been nearly Saturday there... So it was Monday for me before I had an update) But the MSI, as usual, was much better for tuning memory. Before I finished my review I did some high speed runs on the MSI board with updated BIOS and it does very well. 
First pic is 4.3 on an EK predator 360 with 3733 memory(not stable). The COU would hold stable at 4.3 3200 Flarex no issue on the AIO but at 1.45V so tapped out. Next pic is on the cold loop 4.55 1.5V


----------



## os2wiz

cssorkinman said:


> Looking forward to seeing your results os2wiz


Just got my 2700X delivered a couple of hours ago. I will install it in my X370 tomorrow or Monday. My new MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC board arrives Monday. The egg goofed up my initial order on the cpu and locked my account. I got that straightened out last night and they apologetically took $50 off my cpu order. Not bad for a little aggravation. I don't expect wonder with the Titanium. I will let you guys know after the install with the Titanium and later with the X470 Gaming M7. I believe the M7 has 10x4 power phase support.


----------



## Johan45

Been working the memories a bit how does 4000 CL14 sound, 1.65V DRAM and 1.2V SOC


----------



## cssorkinman

Good stuff Johan 

Do high cpu clocks affect ram overclocking headroom or vice versa to any degree?


How would you rate the voltage regulation to the ram/soc with the MSI board you are using?


----------



## Johan45

Can't say I have noticed anything overt. I just preemptively raised the voltage from 1.5 to 1.55 just in case. Going from experience with Ryzen. Didn't want to give it any reason not to boot or run at 4.55 GHz and 4000 ram. 
Haven't really monitored the SOC/DRAM voltage at higher clocks but at normal clocks it seemed fine core has the typical Ryzen V_Droop though


----------



## os2wiz

Installed the 2700X earlier today on the old Titanium board. I have been pulling my hair out trying to figure out why it keeps crashing in cinebnech multicore cpu after 6 or 7 seconds. As soon as the cpu clock is set higher than 3.8GHZ it will crash. Liquid cooling on my Eisbaer 360 as before. Cpu core voltage set between 1.36 to 1.40 volts to no avail when frequency set to 3.9GHZ . That is the same frequency that has been rco solid with the 1800X at 1.36 volts. The installation awas dome by my professional tech friend who checked all cable connections. 
My new motherboard arrived tonight and can have cpu installed on it Monday but I am quite upset so far. I am not pushing it at all and I am beset with this issue on the Titanium. I was going to measure the difference in performance on benchmarks at 3.9 GHZ on both motherboards and then up the frequency to 4.2 GHZ or slightly higher on the new board and benchmark it again. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## miklkit

After looking at your avatar I respectfully request that you cease and desist from pulling your hair out in the future.


----------



## nonamelab

Like i said also on MSI forums i belive that MSI is putting up alpha & beta bioses as official ones. Also the quality of the bioses and motherboards it's subpar from my point of view having to run my 32GB ram at 2667Mhz, reading from moderators that my CPU is bad, then a year later update to C0 bios and being able to run rock solid 2933Mhz and unstable 3200Mhz on same components. Didn't bother tweeking for 3200Mhz since was expecting new bioses after C0 to fix that witch ofc didn't happen.


----------



## os2wiz

miklkit said:


> After looking at your avatar I respectfully request that you cease and desist from pulling your hair out in the future.


Wise ass I could really use some help here instead of ill-conceived humor.
I further determined that the shutdowns are thermal and the cpu die reaches 100 Clecius just before shutdown. I have excellent water cooling and these temps should not be happening. Is this a chip issue or is the bios contributing to it??? I have seen a couple of other similar thermal shutdown complaints but not necessarily on the Titanium


----------



## Johan45

os2wiz said:


> Wise ass I could really use some help here instead of ill-conceived humor.
> I further determined that the shutdowns are thermal and the cpu die reaches 100 Clecius just before shutdown. I have excellent water cooling and these temps should not be happening. Is this a chip issue or is the bios contributing to it??? I have seen a couple of other similar thermal shutdown complaints but not necessarily on the Titanium


Test it with the included Prism cooler I could run up to 4.2 GHz on it with the 2700X. It really is a decent cooler and that will tell you if there's something wrong with the Eisbaer. Maybe the pump isn't working right or something?


----------



## cssorkinman

Johan45 said:


> Test it with the included Prism cooler I could run up to 4.2 GHz on it with the 2700X. It really is a decent cooler and that will tell you if there's something wrong with the Eisbaer. Maybe the pump isn't working right or something?



I think he was trying for 3.9 ghz which on the new chips shouldn't take nearly as much juice as the 1000 series from what I'm seeing. Think it would run that on 1.25 volts?


----------



## Johan45

cssorkinman said:


> I think he was trying for 3.9 ghz which on the new chips shouldn't take nearly as much juice as the 1000 series from what I'm seeing. Think it would run that on 1.25 volts?


Probably in that area, I saw 1.3V for 4.0 on both CPUs I tested


----------



## nonamelab

os2wiz said:


> I further determined that the shutdowns are thermal and the cpu die reaches 100 Clecius just before shutdown. I have excellent water cooling and these temps should not be happening. Is this a chip issue or is the bios contributing to it??? I have seen a couple of other similar thermal shutdown complaints but not necessarily on the Titanium


Check the voltages , can be another MSI bios bug .

https://support.amd.com/en-us/search/faq/147 ;>


----------



## os2wiz

Johan45 said:


> Test it with the included Prism cooler I could run up to 4.2 GHz on it with the 2700X. It really is a decent cooler and that will tell you if there's something wrong with the Eisbaer. Maybe the pump isn't working right or something?


Why would the pump fail now when it has been working fine. I will check the pump in the bios and see if it is working. Not the likely problem but definitely worth looking at.


----------



## os2wiz

Johan45 said:


> Test it with the included Prism cooler I could run up to 4.2 GHz on it with the 2700X. It really is a decent cooler and that will tell you if there's something wrong with the Eisbaer. Maybe the pump isn't working right or something?


Eisbaer pump is on max at 2667 rpms and cpu fan for the cooler fans is at 1667 rpm. So that is not the issue. It is either bios related or the cpu itself, as I had originally prognosticated.


----------



## Johan45

I was just trying to eliminate the variables. Temps seem to be the issue so start with the cooler. I realize swapping them out isn't a small job. It could be a BIOS issue. What are you checking the temps with?


----------



## os2wiz

Johan45 said:


> I was just trying to eliminate the variables. Temps seem to be the issue so start with the cooler. I realize swapping them out isn't a small job. It could be a BIOS issue. What are you checking the temps with?


I just installed the new cpu on my new MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC. All the issues I had with thermal shutoff disappeared. My Eisbaer cooler was not the issue. Only 2 possible culprits: Either the Titanium 1E Pinnacle Ridge bios is flawed and much less likely the Titanium can't physically handle the 2700X cpu benchmarking even at 3.825 GHZ. No windows reinstall required. Once in windows I installed the X470 chipset drivers and then optimized memory and cpu overclocks. I am currently at 4.0 GHZ with memory set at 3266mhz 14-14-14-34-63 . Cinebench 15 seems best 4.0 GHZ. I did successfully run at 4.1 GHZ but cinebench 15 score was a bit lower. I still have not completed any stability testing. 

I believe MSI has some clean up work on their Titanium Pinnacle Ridge bios. Just not ready for prime time at all.


----------



## os2wiz

UPDATE: I am at 4.2 GHZ here is my latest cinebench 15 run at this speed. I ran prime 95 for 25 minutes with both blend and torture tests at 4.0 GHZ with no issues.


----------



## Johan45

Nice to see it's behaving for you. Funny, I see another poster in CHVI thread who's having the same temp issues you did. He's using the same BIOS as other for the board and same 2700X but only his is going nuts like that. Seems it's not isolated to MSI


----------



## os2wiz

Now tried 4.3 GHZ with no issues. I decided to try 1.43 v for cpu core voltage to insure stability for benchmarks. My cinebench 15 run cracked 1900 for cpu score. Visuals post below. I will add AIDA 64 results to this post in a few minutes. There is no bug in Aida64. What happens is above 4.25GHZ the FP32 and FP64 tests generate enormous heat and the cpu protection limit is reached above that frequency. I wish Aida64 had a way to issue their report with a graphics interface. There is just way too much data to wade through in purely text form.


----------



## nonamelab

Well finally they banned me on MSI forum ;>
Can't wait to change to other vendor on my next motherboard


----------



## Johan45

That's something to be proud of??
Any way, just an update. Spent some time last night and got 3600 CL16 with decent subs more or less stable. Was good for 2 hrs AIDA64 stability with only memory and cache selected, CPU speed on auto. !.46V DRAM and 1.15 SOC which I can likely lower SOC that is. I just wanted to get a solid base for a "24/7" type memory clock.


----------



## os2wiz

nonamelab said:


> Well finally they banned me on MSI forum ;>
> Can't wait to change to other vendor on my next motherboard


I could see it coming. They really run those forums with an iron fist. I had been banned twiceand am always feeling I am on the edge of being permanently banned. by the MSI moderators. By the way they released the second official bios for the MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC board. It includes a new setting for precision boost ( still better results with manual control. Also somehow that bios has boosted my open GL scores on cinebench close to the high scores I had been acheving before the agesa code updates for Raven Ridge and Pinnacle Ridge pissed away the performance of the Titanium motherboard. I got a 127fps score on Cinebench 15 OpenGl on the X470 M7. So AMD is doing something right to correct the issue in their agesa code.


----------



## nonamelab

os2wiz said:


> I could see it coming. They really run those forums with an iron fist. I had been banned twiceand am always feeling I am on the edge of being permanently banned. by the MSI moderators. By the way they released the second official bios for the MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC board. It includes a new setting for precision boost ( still better results with manual control. Also somehow that bios has boosted my open GL scores on cinebench close to the high scores I had been acheving before the agesa code updates for Raven Ridge and Pinnacle Ridge pissed away the performance of the Titanium motherboard. I got a 127fps score on Cinebench 15 OpenGl on the X470 M7. So AMD is doing something right to correct the issue in their agesa code.


On msi-ftp.de i see there is a X470 GAMING M7_E7B77AMS_121 bios dated april 26 but nothing about it on german msi forum


----------



## os2wiz

nonamelab said:


> On msi-ftp.de i see there is a X470 GAMING M7_E7B77AMS_121 bios dated april 26 but nothing about it on german msi forum


 I believe that is a test bios whatever that means. I would not install a test bios as it probably is below beta as far as stability is concerned. Did you download official bios 1.1?? It is on the msi site. Had to use the search tool with the motherboard name to access the downloads from service. Their user interface is all screwed up on the site.


----------



## nonamelab

I don't own MSI X470 or intend to buy ever another MSI product  I only have X370 Titanium was on that FTP to redownload the uefi flash tools and saw that test bios.


----------



## os2wiz

Johan I decided to get a little bold like you. I have been curious how far I could push my memory. But the the FlareX DDR4 3200 just isn't the answer. So I bought ssomeG.Skill TridentZ DDR4-4266mhz memory. CL 19-19-19-39. I got the system to boot as high as at 3866mhz but it was really unstable. I went progressively lower but could NOT be fully stable at 3600mhz or even 3533mhz. I finally passed YCrunch stress at 3466mhz. I tightened the timings to 15-15-15-32-67. That is right: The 2700x can now handle odd number CL's like 15. Now my Cinebench 15 Open GL score at only 4.2 GHZ is over 129 fps.


----------



## os2wiz

Elrick said:


> Same here, I got bit by buying the first hardware off the First generation releases and have learned from my mistake.
> 
> But unlike you I shall wait till next year some time when all the bio's and hardware catch up together to deliver a reliable platform. I'm through with early bios revision's simply not worth the misery of constantly updating it, to a workable condition.



Not really an issue with X470 motherboards. All the major issue were resolved with X370 other than ultra fast memory speed. X470 chipset is NOT some all new product. Other than some picE 2.0 lanes being converted to 3.0 and some tweaking of the IMC everything is just about the same. No reports of any instability in any of the X470 bioses from Asus, MSI, Gigabyte, or Asrock. So the only real reason to wait is for better bundle prices for cpu and motherboard and memory. Memory prices should start declining within the next 60 days. Samsung had a major ramp up in their production lines and a major anti-trust suit has been filed against Samsung, Hynix, and Micron for collusion in limiting production to to create predatory pricing. That should keep them on their toes for a while.

I just purchased new faster memory to test memory speed capabilities in my new hardware. I now have to adjust my signature once again.


----------



## os2wiz

This snip from HWinfo64 debunks the false reports in AMD general header in the VRM for X470 motherboards thread about high idle motherboard temps for the MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC . It was taken from my computer which is in sunroom. Even with AC running at 6pm room thermostat reads 83 degrees Farenheit. Note the motherboard and cpu tempsin HWinfo64. The slanderers will continue to create slander but all who believe in science and truth will see that this motherboard is really worth every penny of what MSI is charging.


----------



## Johan45

os2wiz said:


> Johan I decided to get a little bold like you. I have been curious how far I could push my memory. But the the FlareX DDR4 3200 just isn't the answer. So I bought ssomeG.Skill TridentZ DDR4-4266mhz memory. CL 19-19-19-39. I got the system to boot as high as at 3866mhz but it was really unstable. I went progressively lower but could NOT be fully stable at 3600mhz or even 3533mhz. I finally passed YCrunch stress at 3466mhz. I tightened the timings to 15-15-15-32-67. That is right: The 2700x can now handle odd number CL's like 15. Now my Cinebench 15 Open GL score at only 4.2 GHZ is over 129 fps.


The ironic part is I had that 4000 mem setting with the FlareX, it would never be stable though. I have a "pretty" stable 3600 I can share, this was with the sniperX but they're all the same IC have used it with the flare but not fully tested. With some patience, you might be able to get it rock solid. I tried my 4266 Tridents as well but I feel it works better with the Flare, probably some slight difference in the programming. Any way here's the settings, do with them what you will. It was stable for 2 hrs in Aida which loads the memory pretty solid. 1.45V DRAM and 1.15V SOC


----------



## os2wiz

Johan45 said:


> The ironic part is I had that 4000 mem setting with the FlareX, it would never be stable though. I have a "pretty" stable 3600 I can share, this was with the sniperX but they're all the same IC have used it with the flare but not fully tested. With some patience, you might be able to get it rock solid. I tried my 4266 Tridents as well but I feel it works better with the Flare, probably some slight difference in the programming. Any way here's the settings, do with them what you will. It was stable for 2 hrs in Aida which loads the memory pretty solid. 1.45V DRAM and 1.15V SOC


 Thanks, I tried again this morning with a host of settings for 3600mhz but no bananas. I got back to my 3466mhz but tweaked one or two timings
to a slightly faster state. Now at 15-15-15-15-32-64. Perhaps the next official bios after 1.1 will allow for a tick upward. I am amazed how stable 1.1 is. I see the next official bios expanding on Precision boost 2. I tried it and it only set me at 4.0 ghz cpu frequency when manually I run quite comfortably at 4.2GHZ. So it needs to be tweaked further to be an effective alternative to manual overclocking. It won't be fun anymore when they get things so precise automatically getting memory and cpu tweaked to optimal settings. But I do think memory tuning is really weak at this point in AI settings on these cpus and motherboards. Maybe 2 or 3 years from now human overclocking will be dead, I hope not.


----------



## Hefny

os2wiz said:


> Johan I decided to get a little bold like you. I have been curious how far I could push my memory. But the the FlareX DDR4 3200 just isn't the answer. So I bought ssomeG.Skill TridentZ DDR4-4266mhz memory. CL 19-19-19-39. I got the system to boot as high as at 3866mhz but it was really unstable. I went progressively lower but could NOT be fully stable at 3600mhz or even 3533mhz. I finally passed YCrunch stress at 3466mhz. I tightened the timings to 15-15-15-32-67. That is right: The 2700x can now handle odd number CL's like 15. Now my Cinebench 15 Open GL score at only 4.2 GHZ is over 129 fps.


Did you increase the RAM voltage?


----------



## os2wiz

Hefny said:


> Did you increase the RAM voltage?


I went as high as 1.45 volts dram voltage.
Now my timings at 3466 are 15-15-15-15-32-64


----------



## nonamelab

Anyone tested the new F bios with AGESA 1.0.0.2a ? : https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM.html#down-bios

EDIT : 

There is a new CPU Setting Mode0 don't know what it does.

Bad news : Updated to bios E7a31ams.1F0 at all memory speeds over 2133Mhz , Windows 10 would crash at boot with with different errors , repair would fail , boot loop

Good news : Downgrade to E7a31ams.1E0 can be made with M-FLASH and doesn't require the manual UEFI shell method.

All work as before with E7a31ams.1E0 no errors no crashes etc...


----------



## Jossrik

nonamelab said:


> Anyone tested the new F bios with AGESA 1.0.0.2a ? : https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM.html#down-bios
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> There is a new CPU Setting Mode0 don't know what it does.
> 
> Bad news : Updated to bios E7a31ams.1F0 at all memory speeds over 2133Mhz , Windows 10 would crash at boot with with different errors , repair would fail , boot loop
> 
> Good news : Downgrade to E7a31ams.1E0 can be made with M-FLASH and doesn't require the manual UEFI shell method.
> 
> All work as before with E7a31ams.1E0 no errors no crashes etc...


Just updated to the "F" bios. Still at 3066 stable, initially... Gonna play with it more later on though. So far nothing more to report.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

I just updated and had a weird issue with the MFlash process where my monitor power and display output seemed to get cut off, but it may have been unrelated to the BIOS update. Will set up my old overclock later today.


----------



## mongoled

Hi peeps!

Here are my preliminary experiences with the new 1.F0 BIOS,

I always flash with the following method, rename bios to MSI.ROM, stick it on a FAT32 USB formated stick, place it in the USB flashback port, then with the PC in an off state, press the flashback button.

After the flashback has completed and the PC has post to BIOS, I reflash using mflash method, then I dial in my previous stable settings.

Memory throughput is back to where it should be with this iteration!

Memory latency seems also to have improved slightly but I cannot test like for like on this rig as Windows 10 has now updated to version 1803.

The below result is using the 'Ryzen Balanced' profile.

Prime95 blend has been running with the settings in my sig for the last 10 minutes, will report back later if the system is stable with previous settings.

Will also later do some C15 benches to see if there any differences.

So far BIOS looks a keeper for my setup....


----------



## nonamelab

Hm interesting so the M-FLASH must be broken on this motherboard and doesn't flash correctly. BTW does new bios remove half the options in DigitALL Power ?


----------



## KaiserFrederick

nonamelab said:


> BTW does new bios remove half the options in DigitALL Power ?


I don't think so, are options missing for you?


----------



## nonamelab

KaiserFrederick said:


> I don't think so, are options missing for you?


Are missing for everyone ;> CPU & CPU NB Power Duty Control Settings. It's really hard to miss since those 2 stand out in that menu :>

Anyway did the flashback method mongoled suggested , ended up with bricked motherboard on 1st try ;> but after 2nd flashback was working again. Didn't change anything from normal m-flash update besides giving me a a little heart attack, but this new bios is incompatible with my 32GB hynix ram ... xmp profile don't work anyone on it or setting manually the ram speed at 2933. Back to E0 where it works.


----------



## mongoled

nonamelab said:


> Hm interesting so the M-FLASH must be broken on this motherboard and doesn't flash correctly. BTW does new bios remove half the options in DigitALL Power ?


Unsure if its broken, I use the flashback method as that seems to be the method that truly 'fully' flashes the bios.

Example, if I flash via the 'normal' methods, the BIOS will remeber the previous boot order, if I flash with flashback method then the boot order is back at defaults (where it should be IMHO)



nonamelab said:


> Are missing for everyone ;> CPU & CPU NB Power Duty Control Settings. It's really hard to miss since those 2 stand out in that menu :>
> 
> Anyway did the flashback method mongoled suggested , ended up with bricked motherboard on 1st try ;> but after 2nd flashback was working again. Didn't change anything from normal m-flash update besides giving me a a little heart attack, but this new bios is incompatible with my 32GB hynix ram ... xmp profile don't work anyone on it or setting manually the ram speed at 2933. Back to E0 where it works.


Sorry to hear about your flashing troubles, never had such issue before, but have resurected dead mobo before with flashback method.

Yes, those settings are also no longer available for me also

As to stability, I passed 3 hours of prime95 blend before one thread failed, so will look to tweak a bit to see if I can get it stable to the level I wish


----------



## Jossrik

Hey Guys, had an issue toNight. Was browsing the interweb, and the computer shut down. Restart, nothing, no beeps, nothing. Took the door off my case and checked the error codes. Memory, memory, memory. Couple different codes, but all memory related, so I toox out my memory and put in some random other memory I had lying around for a friends build... Umm... Geil RGB 3200C16 stuff. More nuthin. So I put cleared everything, put my memory into the 1st and 3rd slots instead of the recommended 2nd and 4th slots. Boom! Powers up, cept, can't get the memory to run nearly as nicely as it had in the optimized slots literally hours before. Long story short, I think 1 or more of my memory slots are hosed. Should I RMA the board? It does still technically work, and anything over what? 2133 is overclocked anyhow... Because it's so finicky memory wise how can I be sure one or more of them slots are bad without going out and buying something off the QVL?


----------



## Hefny

You should RMA the board. Having a defected memory channel, regardless of configurations, is not OK.


----------



## nonamelab

I just tested the new beta bios E7A31AMS.1G2 from MSI Forum : https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=286064.250 AGESA 1.0.0.3

The fan settings seems to be broken tried to put my custom settings for stock cooler wraith spire and it stopped working !!! the led ring turned red and off. Problem persisted after reboot with led turning red and fan turning off.
The temperature monitoring seems also broken, bios was showing constantly 37 degree with 1.4v on stock 1700 and fan not spinning ... I bet the fan turns off because of this.

My famous Game Boost bug from beta D1 fixed in D2 , E0 and F0 is back again :>

And the best feature of new bios is that instead of XMP profiles 1 & 2 the bios now show a circle with NOT SUPPORTED text inside .........

Flashed the bios twice before giving up and going back to E0.


----------



## djgromo

Hello. I was using this board for over a year. I flashed it today with 7A31v1F bios and instead of real time temperature it shows "24" code on led error code screen (when on desktop in windows). I assume it shows banks of RAM (i am using 2nd and 4th from the left). Is it possible to revert it back to displaying temperature?


----------



## cssorkinman

djgromo said:


> Hello. I was using this board for over a year. I flashed it today with 7A31v1F bios and instead of real time temperature it shows "24" code on led error code screen (in windows). I assume it shows banks of RAM (i am using 2nd and 4th from the left). Is it possible to revert it back to displaying temperature?



I haven't found a way to do that short of jumping back to an older bios.


----------



## djgromo

cssorkinman said:


> I haven't found a way to do that short of jumping back to an older bios.


Do you remember which bios has this feature?


----------



## cssorkinman

djgromo said:


> Do you remember which bios has this feature?


Not sure, but it is prior to 1.CO ( release 1-29-18)

I miss the readout but it runs so cool i shouldn't be worried.


I did notice that it is giving the same value as one of the cpu temps in the version of HWINFO I am using , but it is an error as it never changes.


----------



## nonamelab

BIOS 7A31v18 from 3 august 2017 removed the CPU Temperature display on Debug LED.

And here is the support response i got asking them why it doesn't show up in change log :


----------



## KaiserFrederick

nonamelab said:


> BIOS 7A31v18 from 3 august 2017 removed the CPU Temperature display on Debug LED.
> 
> And here is the support response i got asking them why it doesn't show up in change log :


I was really frustrated when they did this, one of the reasons I purchased this board was for the debug LED temperature readout feature. I hoped that they would add it back fairly quickly after they removed it, but it looks like it's gone for good.


----------



## djgromo

I tried to use m-flash method to reflash my bios to the version with temp showing on a debug screen but it prevents me because it cannot flash to the older bios. Is there other method that will work other than flashback method? Never used flashback method before and i am slightly nervous about breaking something.


----------



## nonamelab

@KaiserFrederick 
The problem is that the temperature readout is mentioned in the manual and they removed without notice.

@djgromo 
Normally the Flashback method should be safest one since its made for disaster recovery, but its MSI so i don't know. Use it once to downgrade a bios , gave me almost a hart attack ;> since it failed on 1st attempt but worked on 2nd.
The other method is using AFUEFI flash tool from UEFI Shell and forcing a flash with /P /B /N /K /R /X arguments

New BIOS 7A31v1G : https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM.html#down-bios

- Update AGESA Code 1.0.0.4C
- Enhance memory over clocking capability.

Tested the E7A31AMS.1G2 beta 2 months ago : https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...itanium-am4-owners-club-215.html#post27416369 and was crap


----------



## chrisjames61

I don't see the GFX Clock Frequency option anymore. Am I crazy or is it hidden somewhere?


----------



## KaiserFrederick

A new BIOS is up on the website. New AGESA code that is supposed to allow for better memory overclocking. I updated my BIOS but have yet to stress my system.


----------



## mongoled

Is anybody rocking a Ryzen 2 series on these ?

Ive just installed a 2600X in place of the 1600X and would like to compare data with someone who has made the same move.

First thing I noticed (am not sure if this is because of the 2600X or the new BIOS 7A31v1G) is that in HWiNFO64, CPU Tctl/Tdie, are no longer shown as separate entities but are lumped together and I am seeing a value I am not used to seeing !!

With the 1600X max temps priming for over 6 hours averaged around 65C-67C for Tdie, but now show after a short duration of prime95 as 70C and rising, a long run results in a max temp of almost 80C!

So im not understanding what the 'real' temp is.

If the CPU Tctl/Tdie is the real temp then this 2600X is running way way hotter than my 1600X and from what ive read this does not collaborate with other users data with these CPUs.

Second thing I noticed is that the vdroop from 'CPU Core Voltage' and 'SoC Voltage' is drooping loads more compared to the 1600X on the previous BIOS (7A31v1F).

Another thing,

If I leave CPU multiplier on auto so that XFR can kick in then the all core load max frequency is 3950mhz.

Questions, questions, questions....


----------



## mongoled

Looks like nobody has second series Ryzen on this mobo...............


----------



## os2wiz

mongoled said:


> Looks like nobody has second series Ryzen on this mobo...............



I tried it on the first Pinnacle Ridge bios and it was completely unstable. That is why I popped for the X470 Gaming M7 AC. It is a better board with better vrm's than the Titanium and better thermal protection for m.2 NVMe drives. My 2700X's performance is outstanding on my new board with great stability. See my crazy cinebench score on the new board.


----------



## cssorkinman

mongoled said:


> Is anybody rocking a Ryzen 2 series on these ?
> 
> Ive just installed a 2600X in place of the 1600X and would like to compare data with someone who has made the same move.
> 
> First thing I noticed (am not sure if this is because of the 2600X or the new BIOS 7A31v1G) is that in HWiNFO64, CPU Tctl/Tdie, are no longer shown as separate entities but are lumped together and I am seeing a value I am not used to seeing !!
> 
> With the 1600X max temps priming for over 6 hours averaged around 65C-67C for Tdie, but now show after a short duration of prime95 as 70C and rising, a long run results in a max temp of almost 80C!
> 
> So im not understanding what the 'real' temp is.
> 
> If the CPU Tctl/Tdie is the real temp then this 2600X is running way way hotter than my 1600X and from what ive read this does not collaborate with other users data with these CPUs.
> 
> Second thing I noticed is that the vdroop from 'CPU Core Voltage' and 'SoC Voltage' is drooping loads more compared to the 1600X on the previous BIOS (7A31v1F).
> 
> Another thing,
> 
> If I leave CPU multiplier on auto so that XFR can kick in then the all core load max frequency is 3950mhz.
> 
> Questions, questions, questions....


Use ryzen master to get the most accurate cpu temps.

Ryzen 2 is a lot like the post 1429 batch FX's - require less voltage but tend to run hotter at a given voltage.


Adjust your LLC settings to the next lower number in bios if the droop causes instability on both soc and cpu.


----------



## mongoled

os2wiz said:


> I tried it on the first Pinnacle Ridge bios and it was completely unstable. That is why I popped for the X470 Gaming M& AC. It is a better board with better vrm's than the Titanium and better thermal protection for m.2 NVMe drives. My 2700X's performance is outstanding on my new board with great stability. Seemy crazy cinebench score on the new board.


Yes, I remember reading about your issues


cssorkinman said:


> Use ryzen master to get the most accurate cpu temps.
> 
> Ryzen 2 is a lot like the post 1429 batch FX's - require less voltage but tend to run hotter at a given voltage.
> 
> 
> Adjust your LLC settings to the next lower number in bios if the droop causes instability on both soc and cpu.


OK so 2nd gen are lower leakage chips compared to 1st gen, good to know!

Still working through stability issues.

Re temps, ive come to the conclusion that the 2600x is not 'mating' very well with the waterblock.

Using Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut the two mount ive done so far had huge variance in temps with both mounts giving me very bad temperatures.

Yesterday I mounted with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and load temps (prime95 small FFTs over 3 hours) are now somewhere where I expect them to be (1.325v/4.0Ghz/3333mhz/67C)

If you can answer my question re waterblock and cold/warm boot issues then will strip the waterblock to check

Cheers


----------



## Digitalwolf

mongoled said:


> Another thing,
> 
> If I leave CPU multiplier on auto so that XFR can kick in then the all core load max frequency is 3950mhz.



Well I have a 2700X on my Titanium. The only odd issue I've had is relative to what you mention. When I first started using my 2700X it would simply lock all the cores in my case to around 4055MHz. This came from using the AMD supplied balanced power plan that has a 90% minimum on the cpu.

For me I simply started using the windows balanced plan. For my specific chip it drops the clocks down and I've seen cores go to over 4300 quite often.

The power plan may or may not be your issue... but it's something I ran into. I guess I always ran a manual OC on my 1700 so I wouldn't have noticed. With this chip I just prefer to let it do its own thing.


----------



## mongoled

Digitalwolf said:


> Well I have a 2700X on my Titanium. The only odd issue I've had is relative to what you mention. When I first started using my 2700X it would simply lock all the cores in my case to around 4055MHz. This came from using the AMD supplied balanced power plan that has a 90% minimum on the cpu.
> 
> For me I simply started using the windows balanced plan. For my specific chip it drops the clocks down and I've seen cores go to over 4300 quite often.
> 
> The power plan may or may not be your issue... but it's something I ran into. I guess I always ran a manual OC on my 1700 so I wouldn't have noticed. With this chip I just prefer to let it do its own thing.


Hi!

Thanks for posting that, will give it a try (windows power profile) once ive got through my current prime95 session


----------



## cssorkinman

mongoled said:


> Yes, I remember reading about your issues
> 
> OK so 2nd gen are lower leakage chips compared to 1st gen, good to know!
> 
> Still working through stability issues.
> 
> Re temps, ive come to the conclusion that the 2600x is not 'mating' very well with the waterblock.
> 
> Using Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut the two mount ive done so far had huge variance in temps with both mounts giving me very bad temperatures.
> 
> Yesterday I mounted with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and load temps (prime95 small FFTs over 3 hours) are now somewhere where I expect them to be (1.325v/4.0Ghz/3333mhz/67C)
> 
> If you can answer my question re waterblock and cold/warm boot issues then will strip the waterblock to check
> 
> Cheers



Early on people with full waterblock cooling were reporting the same cold boot issue after having installed the blocks- mostly with the high end asus and giga boards. People were supposing it was because they stayed cooler during booting.


3200 + mhz at rated cl is where mine will start to have long boot times for memory training on my 1800X . 
If you have a screenshot with RTC open I might have some suggestions ( at the lowest freq you start having the cold boot issue ).


----------



## mongoled

cssorkinman said:


> Early on people with full waterblock cooling were reporting the same cold boot issue after having installed the blocks- mostly with the high end asus and giga boards. People were supposing it was because they stayed cooler during booting.
> 
> 
> 3200 + mhz at rated cl is where mine will start to have long boot times for memory training on my 1800X .
> If you have a screenshot with RTC open I might have some suggestions ( at the lowest freq you start having the cold boot issue ).


Cold boot bug with water, eeeek, that definately would not be in my list of issues that would cause the motherboard not to boot reliably!

At your request ive attached the screenshot, appreciate your input!


----------



## cssorkinman

mongoled said:


> Cold boot bug with water, eeeek, that definately would not be in my list of issues that would cause the motherboard not to boot reliably!
> 
> At your request ive attached the screenshot, appreciate your input!


Thank you

I'd enable geardown mode , if that doesn't solve it - I'd bump the TRC up to 78. Try those without any other changes.


----------



## os2wiz

cssorkinman said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'd enable geardown mode , if that doesn't solve it - I'd bump the TRC up to 78. Try those without any other changes.



On my MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC I tried Ryzen Dram Calculator which gave me poor performance results on my memory and Cionebench scores. I decided to roll back to my original memory settings with a couple of R.D.C. recommendations. I now run at 3466 CL15-15-15-32-58-312. My Cinebench 15 cpu multicore is now 1964 using real time or 1940 without realtime. The best score on 2700X is slightly above 2000 on a reviewer's golden cpu and without super-high-end custom water loop and refrigerator. So I feel I have reached the possible limits on my non-culled cpu with a good aio water loop AlphaCool Eisbaer 360. My scores would be a little better if I was not running the cpu in hot summer-time sunroom even with air in early morning the ambient is at least 76-78 Farenheit.


----------



## mongoled

cssorkinman said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'd enable geardown mode , if that doesn't solve it - I'd bump the TRC up to 78. Try those without any other changes.


OK first test failed!

I only changed TRC to 78, after a couple of days with no issues I booted the PC this morning and the memory training beeps kicked in.

The evening before I did a 6+ hours prime95 blend with no errors and shutdown the PC.

Have now put TRC back tp 44 and have changed gear down mode to enabled.

Lets see how this goes......

On a side note, whats the chance that all three Ryzen CPUs ive run on this motherboard ALL crap out at around 4Ghz ?

2 x 1600x and now this 2600x, all went to 4.0Ghz with similar voltages 1.3275 to 1.3625, anything after 4.0Ghz no chance for prime95 stability even when whacking up the voltages, its as if ALL 3 CPUs hit the same brick wall.........

** EDIT **

2nd test also failed. Warm booted twice with no issue, did a full shutdown (shutdown -s -t 0), powered on the PC 'beeeeeeeep, beeeeeeeeeep, beeeeeeeeeeep' for two iterations...............


----------



## cssorkinman

mongoled said:


> OK first test failed!
> 
> I only changed TRC to 78, after a couple of days with no issues I booted the PC this morning and the memory training beeps kicked in.
> 
> The evening before I did a 6+ hours prime95 blend with no errors and shutdown the PC.
> 
> Have now put TRC back tp 44 and have changed gear down mode to enabled.
> 
> Lets see how this goes......
> 
> On a side note, whats the chance that all three Ryzen CPUs ive run on this motherboard ALL crap out at around 4Ghz ?
> 
> 2 x 1600x and now this 2600x, all went to 4.0Ghz with similar voltages 1.3275 to 1.3625, anything after 4.0Ghz no chance for prime95 stability even when whacking up the voltages, its as if ALL 3 CPUs hit the same brick wall.........
> 
> ** EDIT **
> 
> 2nd test also failed. Warm booted twice with no issue, did a full shutdown (shutdown -s -t 0), powered on the PC 'beeeeeeeep, beeeeeeeeeep, beeeeeeeeeeep' for two iterations...............


Wouldn't surprise me as far as the clockspeeds go, Ryzen seems to be very tightly binned. Probably going to have to up the cpu volts to get anywhere.
Have you verified load temps using Ryzen master?
Screeny may or may not be useful to you.


----------



## mongoled

cssorkinman said:


> Wouldn't surprise me as far as the clockspeeds go, Ryzen seems to be very tightly binned. Probably going to have to up the cpu volts to get anywhere.
> Have you verified load temps using Ryzen master?
> Screeny may or may not be useful to you.


Yeah verified the temps, Ryzen master is mirroring whats being relayed in hwinfo64

So this is what im going to do, am going to reinstall the mobo default vrm heatsinks, then im going to mount a different waterblock.

If the issue persists im going to buy another X470 motherboard from a different manufacturer if this other motherboard does not show the same issues my predicament will be the following, what will be the best way to destroy this X370 motherboard and film it then upload it to youtube so that the whole world can see (those who are interested of course) in what a load of crap MSI have produced!

And it WILL be the motherboard as I have been through two and both have wasted me countless hours troubleshooting.

Would not have minded so much if at least MSI support would have been more forthcoming with my tickets but alas, as is with so many IT companies, 'support' is not the word for the services they are offering!


----------



## cssorkinman

mongoled said:


> Yeah verified the temps, Ryzen master is mirroring whats being relayed in hwinfo64
> 
> So this is what im going to do, am going to reinstall the mobo default vrm heatsinks, then im going to mount a different waterblock.
> 
> If the issue persists im going to buy another X470 motherboard from a different manufacturer if this other motherboard does not show the same issues my predicament will be the following, what will be the best way to destroy this X370 motherboard and film it then upload it to youtube so that the whole world can see (those who are interested of course) in what a load of crap MSI have produced!
> 
> And it WILL be the motherboard as I have been through two and both have wasted me countless hours troubleshooting.
> 
> Would not have minded so much if at least MSI support would have been more forthcoming with my tickets but alas, as is with so many IT companies, 'support' is not the word for the services they are offering!


So it doesn't matter that nearly every Ryzen has the same steep voltage curve at the same clockspeeds you are experiencing? 
It doesn't matter that not only is your memory kit NOT on the supported list nor is ANY G skill cl 15 kit rated for dual channel use at any frequency with this board?

I've been running my 1800X for 15 months daily at 4175 mhz all cores ( 1.52 volts )and cl 14 3200 mhz on the ram . 

I'm sure you'll believe what you want to , but the board isn't what is most responsible for your problems.


----------



## mongoled

cssorkinman said:


> So it doesn't matter that nearly every Ryzen has the same steep voltage curve at the same clockspeeds you are experiencing?
> It doesn't matter that not only is your memory kit NOT on the supported list nor is ANY G skill cl 15 kit rated for dual channel use at any frequency with this board?
> 
> I've been running my 1800X for 15 months daily at 4175 mhz all cores ( 1.52 volts )and cl 14 3200 mhz on the ram .
> 
> I'm sure you'll believe what you want to , but the board isn't what is most responsible for your problems.


As yourself, I also have years behind me doing the stuff we do

Im not talking about the voltage curve, thats understandable, im talking about these cold/warm boot issues.

That the memory is not on the CVL list has not stopped oh so many other peeps from using the same exact memory on other motherboards and are pushing past 3466mhz with ease.

Im also going by what ive seen from a number of peeps who have had this mobo and after jumping to a different mobo not only have their memory issues subsided but they also have been able to attain a higher CPU overclock.

Now of course there are no guarantees, but its not fair of you to make the assumption that its not the motherboards fault just because you have yours running at the specs you have listed.

That's dismissing everything I have been through which obviously you know nothing about.

I value your opinion, but dont value your outlook, I believe what ive experienced, seen and done and the whole process has not been a pleasant one!

Anyhow, time will tell, hopefully after re-attaching the default VRM heatsink and loading a different waterblock my cold/warm memory training issues will disappear, otherwise its bye bye MSI and I dont say that with a joy but with disappointment ...........


----------



## mongoled

So..... switched the full motherboard waterblock with a XSPC Raystorm (made my own bracket)

It did not make any difference with regards to warm/cold boot training issues.

What I did notice, which is very strange, is that it seems that the EK full motherboard block is not applying the same amount of pressure compared to when mounted with the 1600x's!

After I took off the EK block and looked at the Kryonaut imprint it was very clear that the Kryonaut was not spreading properly!

Simply placing the Raystorm on top of the CPU (not attaching it) caused the Kryonaut to spread to the far edges of the CPUs IHS!

Has anybody measured the IHS height to see if its different to the first series Ryzens ??

Cant put my finger on why this is happening, three mounts, two with Conductonaut and one with Kryonaut and all three mounts were not applying the same amount of pressure that was being applied to the 1600x's

As for the Raystorm its holding up well, load temps are less than than what the EK block was achieving, but understandable as the EK for reasons unknown to me is not mating properly with the CPU.

** Edit **
OK, it could possibly be the o-ring of waterblocks head. I disassembled the waterblock and it did occur to me that the o-ring looked a little flat. Pretty confident that the loss in pressure is because the diameter of the o-ring has reduced hence the waterblocks head will extrude less


----------



## os2wiz

mongoled said:


> So..... switched the full motherboard waterblock with a XSPC Raystorm (made my own bracket)
> 
> It did not make any difference with regards to warm/cold boot training issues.
> 
> What I did notice, which is very strange, is that it seems that the EK full motherboard block is not applying the same amount of pressure compared to when mounted with the 1600x's!
> 
> After I took off the EK block and looked at the Kryonaut imprint it was very clear that the Kryonaut was not spreading properly!
> 
> Simply placing the Raystorm on top of the CPU (not attaching it) caused the Kryonaut to spread to the far edges of the CPUs IHS!
> 
> Has anybody measured the IHS height to see if its different to the first series Ryzens ??
> 
> Cant put my finger on why this is happening, three mounts, two with Conductonaut and one with Kryonaut and all three mounts were not applying the same amount of pressure that was being applied to the 1600x's
> 
> As for the Raystorm its holding up well, load temps are less than than what the EK block was achieving, but understandable as the EK for reasons unknown to me is not mating properly with the CPU.
> 
> ** Edit **
> OK, it could possibly be the o-ring of waterblocks head. I disassembled the waterblock and it did occur to me that the o-ring looked a little flat. Pretty confident that the loss in pressure is because the diameter of the o-ring has reduced hence the waterblocks head will extrude less


 O-ring failure in freezing temperatures led to the catastrophic blowup of the Challenger launch with Sally Ride mucho years ago. Of course that was due to poor decision making by NASA officials who put political pressure first and safety LAST. They should have been criminally prosecuted.


----------



## mongoled

Just wanted to confirm two things

1/ It was the o-ring
2/ The latest BIOS, 7A31v1G, is crap compared to 7A31v1F for my setup

Have dropped back down to 7A31v1F as this bios is more stable at 3333mhz and also the precision boost settings actually work consistently.

Really hope they release a better BIOS!


----------



## mongoled

Anybody given the latest bios, 7A31v1H a try ?


----------



## FJSAMA

Im wondering the same 🤔


----------



## Hefny




----------



## FJSAMA

7A31v1I

Description
- Update AGESA Code 1.0.0.6
- Improve compatibility with Raven CPU 
- Support SATA hotplug function.


----------



## ozguradam

ı used google translate

hi,I've been having problems since I bought the ryzen system

1) the first ram I bought for the system corsair Vengeance LPX 32gb(16x2) . I was able to run it at 2133 MHz. xmp was not working. I changed it because it is not samsung chip. ı bought G.Skill Flare X 3200Mhz DDR4 (2x8GB) 16GB(f4-3200c14d-16gfx). but there was no change.xmp not working again.system not stability when xpm is open.

2) my cpu 1800x .when I overclock the system is opening but does not pass the stress test and then gives a blue screen error. sometimes the temperature reaches 95 degrees and computer closed. I want to run at 3.9 MHz. What should I do with settings for overclock 

3) my disk Samsung 960 EVO NVMe 1TB . my disk does not appear hdd 0 in disk management settings(looks like hdd2).I have two hdd .Why do you think it may not look like that?

4) When I try to overclock, the screen flickers and lines appear at the beginning of the system.


----------



## IceT

nvm edit.


----------



## cssorkinman

For those of you who likes the bclk


----------



## mongoled

cssorkinman said:


> For those of you who likes the bclk


Whats that about ?

The bclk is locked on these motherboards.

There is no IC on the motherboard that allows us to control the bclk.

So I failed to understand what there is to 'like'.

Is it the fact that the bclk is running higher than 100mhz (102.9) by default on the latest bios ???

Thats actually something that annoys me, rather than gives me any 'happiness' as the 'flagship' board we purchased were created without bclk control.........

On a side note (will find out tomorrow when I get back to the office) is the BIOS chip on this mobo 16MB or more, as its looking like Zen2 needs bigger than 16MB bios chip.


----------



## cssorkinman

mongoled said:


> Whats that about ?
> 
> The bclk is locked on these motherboards.
> 
> There is no IC on the motherboard that allows us to control the bclk.
> 
> So I failed to understand what there is to 'like'.
> 
> Is it the fact that the bclk is running higher than 100mhz (102.9) by default on the latest bios ???
> 
> Thats actually something that annoys me, rather than gives me any 'happiness' as the 'flagship' board we purchased were created without bclk control.........
> 
> On a side note (will find out tomorrow when I get back to the office) is the BIOS chip on this mobo 16MB or more, as its looking like Zen2 needs bigger than 16MB bios chip.


Latest bios allows you to adjust baseclock - so far 104 was the limit of what would boot. LLC2 on cpu power with everything else set to auto at 103 baseclock allowed XFR on my 1800X to hit 4220 mhz on a single core. Huge improvement to superpi scores vs standard 4100 mhz xfr.


----------



## mongoled

cssorkinman said:


> Latest bios allows you to adjust baseclock - so far 104 was the limit of what would boot. LLC2 on cpu power with everything else set to auto at 103 baseclock allowed XFR on my 1800X to hit 4220 mhz on a single core. Huge improvement to superpi scores vs standard 4100 mhz xfr.


That sound great, though the consensus was that without the implementation of this in hardware i.e. an extra IC chip to decouple the fsb from the bclk that this wasnt possible ???

Will try the BIOS tomorrow, hopefully I can get over 3200mhz mem clock stable.......


----------



## FJSAMA

I cant get more than 3200 stable in this board.
I have a 3200c14 b die kit (trident z) and just 3200 fast from 1usmus calculator works (had to rttNom 60 to cure a single error) 
3200 extreme make board freeze in a random post Code during post( dont know why, anyone?) and higher than 3200 it seems to only boot with procODT 60 but highly unstable, lots of errors and bsods. 
It seems to be related with this last rtt and cad signaling settings but i cant find a stable combination unfortunally.
If someone can achieve more than 3200 on b die with this board can share the config? Or some advice? 
Ty


----------



## cssorkinman

FJSAMA said:


> I cant get more than 3200 stable in this board.
> I have a 3200c14 b die kit (trident z) and just 3200 fast from 1usmus calculator works (had to rttNom 60 to cure a single error)
> 3200 extreme make board freeze in a random post Code during post( dont know why, anyone?) and higher than 3200 it seems to only boot with procODT 60 but highly unstable, lots of errors and bsods.
> It seems to be related with this last rtt and cad signaling settings but i cant find a stable combination unfortunally.
> If someone can achieve more than 3200 on b die with this board can share the config? Or some advice?
> Ty


Using 2 sticks or 4? GBs?


----------



## FJSAMA

2 sticks ( 2x8)
More precisely F4-3200c14d 16gtzr kit


----------



## cssorkinman

FJSAMA said:


> 2 sticks ( 2x8)
> More precisely F4-3200c14d 16gtzr kit


3466 is the most I've been able to get out of my 32gb kit of the same GTZR pn - only running half of it but that wasn't completely stable 3333 is very close. I haven't tried it on the newest bios however.


----------



## mongoled

OK, just flashed to the latest BIOS.

New adjustments are available as pointed out by cssorkinman (also saw cTDP adjustment).

Not touched any of the new adjustments yet.

First will be loading up my known '24/7 stable' settings and doing comparative tests to see if there are any performance/stability differences with the new BIOS.

But before I deluge into that something I noticed straight away and wanted to point that out right now.

On the last BIOS I as on (7A31v1H) and using RTC the 

VDDCR_SoC (V) was 1.0188

On the latest BIOS

VDDCR_SoC (V) is 1.0*4*38

Now we dont have options to control this value, and this value is clearly different.

Can anybody confirm they are seeing a similar change in the VDDCR_SoC on the new BIOS.

Im hoping this higher SOC voltage will correct by cold boot issues and allow a higher mem clock!



** EDIT **
Just to clarify
VDDCR_SoC (V) is the CPU-NB voltage. Ive always had it set at 1.05v in the bios

After several reboots the values varies between 1.03x - 1.04x

CPU-NB LLC is on Auto.

Also something I didnt mention (which may be influencing this).

We now have option for using an offset voltage for both CPU and CPU-NB


----------



## mongoled

FJSAMA said:


> I cant get more than 3200 stable in this board.
> I have a 3200c14 b die kit (trident z) and just 3200 fast from 1usmus calculator works (had to rttNom 60 to cure a single error)
> 3200 extreme make board freeze in a random post Code during post( dont know why, anyone?) and higher than 3200 it seems to only boot with procODT 60 but highly unstable, lots of errors and bsods.
> It seems to be related with this last rtt and cad signaling settings but i cant find a stable combination unfortunally.
> If someone can achieve more than 3200 on b die with this board can share the config? Or some advice?
> Ty


Hi, my memory is similar to yours.

See my 24/7 stable settings in the RTC screen grab below (and aida64 for reference).

I occasionally get cold boot issue at these settings, but they are stable for everything else I do.

Try them out and let us know.

I was never able to get anything more stable than 3200mhz, 3300mhz I could run no issue, everyday use, games, bechmarks etc etc but when priming for extended periods would fail


----------



## mongoled

So even though I am still displeased with regards to my max RAM stable speed, I am very happy with the boost in performance from simply raising the bclk clock to 102 mhz.

Before these adjustments were available to us, using only the AMD inbuilt boost speeds for my 2600x I had the following results in core speed frequencies.

Under serious CPU stress test (prime95, Linpack etc) my CPU all core frequency would be around 3940-3960 mhz.

Now my CPU all core frequency is around 4030 - 4050 mhz.

Single core boost show similar frequency improvement.

This I am very happy with



I have not had time to bench but I ran 10 iterations of Linpack and a 15min run on Realbench and the system was stable.

A quick Cinebench before score was 1356 after the bclk boost its not 1416

So far have not seen any negative issues, waiting to see if the cold boot issue I was occasionally having is resolved and also a weird issue I was having with my EVO 960 where something weird would happen when the device is first initialized in which it would be extremely slow, i.e. first post screen would take over 1 minutes to appear and Windows would take over 5 minutes to load with everything crawling.

Solution would be to power down a couple of times then it would be OK.


----------



## mongoled

Very positive results



After implementing a few tricks, ones we could not do before because certain features were not available to us, ive managed to increase my all core boost by almost 150 mhz, with less voltage and less stress on the mosfets 

 

Basically all core boost under prime95/linpack extreme is now around 4100mhz +/- 20mhz

Single core boost over 4300mhz 

Cinebench R15 - 1423

Very very satisfied 



Tricks/settings

1. BCLK - 102 mhz
2. CPU Load Line Calibration - Level 8
3. CPU NB Load Line Calibration - Level 2
4. CPU Vcore Offset Mode - minus 0.0125v
5. PBO - Manual
6. PPT Limit - 140W
7. TDC Limit - 95A
8. EDC Limit - 140A
9. Relaxed EDC Throttling - Enabled
10. Spread Spectrum - Disabled
11. AMD Cool'n'Quiet - Enabled


----------



## FJSAMA

1.4V on load seems a bit high. I cant rise more than 101 or memory becomes unstable. 
Also, how did you calculate the values for manual pbo?


----------



## mongoled

FJSAMA said:


> 1.4V on load seems a bit high. I cant rise more than 101 or memory becomes unstable.
> Also, how did you calculate the values for manual pbo?


Values are from researching across various forums.

My understanding is that the values I am using will guarantee maxing boost clocks without any sort of throttling, though this is tandem with how cool the CPU will be running.

All core load voltage is not 1.4V its around 1.35v. 

The voltages are determined based on AMD's algorithms with regards to how the boost clock mechanisms work.

I am water cooled so have no issues with temps.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

I can finally get 3200MHz CL14 running on the newest BIOS. Having the option to use offsets for setting voltage is also very nice. Now if only MSI would re-enable the CPU temp readout on the board...


----------



## mongoled

New BIOS!

7A31v1K, Release Date:2019-01-31

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM.html

Not had time to try it....


----------



## os2wiz

KaiserFrederick said:


> I can finally get 3200MHz CL14 running on the newest BIOS. Having the option to use offsets for setting voltage is also very nice. Now if only MSI would re-enable the CPU temp readout on the board...


 I have bios 1.6 installed and I am dismayed. There no longer is any way to set SOC/CPU/NB voltage. I was setting it at 1.05 volts and I see no way to do that now. If someone can help me out on this. I have no interest in offset settings so do not involve me in that.


----------



## nonamelab

You need to chose Override Mode to set the value manually.


----------



## Stolly76

Hi I joined this community as of couple of days ago and have posted in the new member thread only. I have mentioned I'm new to liquid cooling and have only ever done air cooling overclocking. I'm about to start a new build possibly Start of May and haven't got all my parts yet. I am an owner of this motherboard which is why i'm interested to post here. I waited a year for this board to drop in price and also see how the bios and support would go with a ryzen 7 2700x cpu I purchased also. Here is the following info I can provide. I hope any experts with this board can help me with this situation. I will pay a visit to the cooling threads for air cooling and water cooling as I'm still undecided. I appreciate any help please so i can order my cooling parts to finish off my build before start of May. 



PCpartpicker build---> https://au.pcpartpicker.com/user/Stolly76/saved/XpbvWZ


Just wanted to post up my new build that I've started collecting since a month ago. Only parts left that I'm in doubt with are the cooling side of things.

Case fans and Cpu cooler to be exact. I've got a list so far from yesterday as I am doing my research before i make my final decision.

I don't want to make a mistake with this as it's an important part for my build to compliment my case. I'm wanting to overclock the 2700x to 4.2 (4.3 if lucky, but not worried if i can't) 500mhz jump up from 3.7 is decent enough for me.

I know fellow members that have the same cpu and motherboard as me on overclock.net are running their system at 4.2 atm. Bios updates have been helping with board.

I would have picked an Intel system like I planned originally if the board wasn't stable from researching. I've been waiting over a year for the price drop of it too. It was too expensive to begin with.

I don't believe it should have been a $300 US board back in 2017. Here are the following case fans and cpu coolers for cooling options. Please let me know what are the decent picks for me to narrow down with!

Also to note that I'm going with a monochrome theme white-black. Blue and white as my led lighting. (but not over the top with it) and I've also never done a build with water cooling before.

Thanks in advance,

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU air coolers :

CRYORIG R1 Universal https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CRYORIG/R1_Universal/

Phanteks PH-TC14PE CPU Cooler Black Edition https://www.pccasegear.com/products/25603/phanteks-ph-tc14pe-cpu-cooler-black-edition

White edition https://www.pccasegear.com/products/25608/phanteks-ph-tc12dx-cpu-cooler-white-edition (i like the look of the black edition better it has a balance of both)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU water coolers:

CRYORIG A40 and A80 Series Hybrid Liquid Cooler http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/cryorig_a40_and_a80_series_hybrid_liquid_cooler.html

Enermax LIQFusion 240 RGB https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/enermax-liqfusion-240-rgb-cpu-cooler,5612.html

Enermax LIQFUSION RGB 360 https://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/enermax_liqfusion_rgb_360_review,1.html

Corsair Hydro H100i RGB PLATINUM SE Liquid CPU Cooler - White https://www.centrecom.com.au/corsair-hydro-h100i-rgb-platinum-se-liquid-cpu-cooler-white

Fractal Design Celsius S24 Liquid CPU Cooler https://www.pccasegear.com/products/39113/fractal-design-celsius-s24-liquid-cpu-cooler (or maybe the S36 version which is a 360mm aio)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Case fans: wanting to replace rear and possibly another 2 x 120/140mm fans to replace the silverstone fans from case (can have 6-7 fans total depending on what choice I use for cpu cooler)

Corsair ML140 PRO LED 140mm Premium Magnetic Levitation Fan White
https://www.mwave.com.au/product/co...premium-magnetic-levitation-fan-white-ab84660

SilverStone FG141 140mm RGB LED Fan Grille (these are already in front of case x3-thinking about getting one for rear) https://www.mwave.com.au/product/silverstone-fg141-140mm-rgb-led-fan-grille-ac09440

Corsair ML140 140mm Premium Magnetic Levitation Fan - Twin Pack

https://2141-1.sli-r.com/rd/1/?e=WG...WaRVPtquC7oFwiENkMvDkmmW4rBQcOQkaUfBp7n8kXWZg

Corsair Air Series AF140 LED Quiet Edition Airflow 140mm Fan White

https://www.mwave.com.au/product/co...quiet-edition-airflow-140mm-fan-white-ab52963

(con is only 2 years warranty compared to 5 years for the others)

Corsair Air Series AF120 LED Quiet Edition Airflow 120mm Fan White

https://www.mwave.com.au/product/co...quiet-edition-airflow-120mm-fan-white-ab52447 (con is only 2 years warranty compared to 5 years for the others)

Corsair ML120 120mm Premium Magnetic Levitation Fan - Twin Pack https://www.mwave.com.au/product/co...ium-magnetic-levitation-fan-twin-pack-ab84653 (can also buy packs of 4 for $74)

Corsair LL120 SE Dual Light Loop RGB LED 120mm PWM Fan (only 2 years warranty) https://www.mwave.com.au/product/corsair-ll120-se-dual-light-loop-rgb-led-120mm-pwm-fan-ac20772

Looks only go well with the 240mm aio H100i, but also is costly compared to other options with 5 years warranties.

Corsair LL120 SE Dual Light Loop RGB LED 120mm PWM Fan - 3 Pack with Controller

https://2141-1.sli-r.com/rd/1/?e=WG...eEHkqfL7RdyfbX8m5h5FPWwtMXEHAGEnzExYtJphTtxsA

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is the rest of my parts I've collected for my new build: Feel free to constructively criticise anything (I'm not perfect with building- I try to be)

Cpu: Ryzen 7 2700x brand new $391AU 31/3 @ Computer Alliance

Motherboard: MSI x370 Xpower Gaming Titanium (ryzen 7 2700x support) brand new $176AU 31/3 @ MSY Technology

Memory: Patriot Viper DDR4 RGB 3200MHz (white) 32gb (4 x 8) RAM (MB supports it) brand new $393AU 30/3 @ 1 kit from Amazon Australia and 2nd kit Ebay online store

Videocard: Asus Strix ROG 1080ti used (just under 2 yrs warranty left with original paperwork) $600au 17/3 @ gumtree sale local

Storage: Patriot Viper VPN100 M.2-2280 1TB PCI Express 3.0 x4 NVMe Solid State Drive up to 3450mb/s read 3000mb/s write 4k IOPS read and write 600k brand new $267.29 discounted voucher 6/4 @ CCL Computers

Brand New Seagate Barracuda 8TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive $265AU 8/4 @ Nux Trading to be boosted up with Intel Optane Memory 32gb m2 $54AU 8/4 @ Scorptech

BRAND NEW Seagate Game Drive Hub 3.5E 8TB USB3.0 (as a backup drive for the barracuda drive) Helpful with streaming and videoediting. $202.50AU 13/4 @ Digitaltech

2TB Samsung 2.5" 860 QVO SATA 6Gb/s SSD PN MZ-76Q2T0BW $305.10AU 8/4 @ Computer Alliance

1TB Samsung 2.5" 860 EVO SATA 6Gb/s SSD PN MZ-76E1T0BW $188.10AU 8/4 @ Computer Alliance

Samsung 860 EVO 1TB 2.5 SATA III SSD $180AU 8/4 @ Gumtree sale local (1 month old paperwork included)

Powersupply: Brand new Corsair RM1000i Full Modular 1000W Gold ATX Power Supply PSU White $189.60AU 28/3 @ Techmall

Case: https://www.umart.com.au/Silverstone-PM01W-FX-Primera-White-ATX-Case-Window-No-PSU_44976G.html $201AU 26/3 @ Umart

Monitor: SAMSUNG H850 31.5" UHD(16:9) VA LED, 3840X2160, 4MS, HDMI, $609.96AU 12/3 @ Centre Com (got bang for buck with this to use for couple of years and plan to buy either

Asus ROG Swift PG27UQ or Acer Predator X27 (each $2,000 on Newegg) and buy for cheaper and the HDR tech along with RTX tech.

It should be at its peak by then so I'll pair up one of those screens with 2 x 2080ti SLI and possibly either whatever is best out of Intel Ice comet lake tech or AMD ryzen zen2 tech.

External Bluray burner: Pioneer External Slim Blu-ray Burner CD DVD Writer USB 3 Portable PC BDR-XD05TB $122.40AU 8/4 @ Digitaltech

Cost so far excluding cpu cooler and case fans = $4144.95

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My last build that I'm using now was back in 2016 (bang for buck 1080p gaming $1650 build) Had saved up some money since then for this year.

Originally planned for an Intel i5 9600k or i7 9700k with Gigabyte Aorus Ultra z390, but I would if it was strictly gaming only so the ryzen option made more sense for gaming plus stream and videoedit.

I appreciate anyone's time to comment here and I'll be patiently waiting as I plan to build the system start of May once I get the final cooling and case fan parts ordered etc


----------



## djgromo

Do you know which processors were added to compatibility list in last bios update (17 May 2019)?

- Update AMD ComboPI1.0.0.1
- Support new upcoming AMD cpu.


----------



## nonamelab

U can use MCE Extractor : https://github.com/platomav/MCExtractor to see CPU microcodes included in bios files :

I attached results from comparing Titanium 7A31v1K with new 7A31v1M1, and comparisons with Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4 bios 3.20 and X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WIFI-50 bios F40 witch i took from here https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/ultimative-am4-uefi-bios-ubersicht-21-05-19-a-1228903.html

All bioses dropped support for older AMD A APUs but the X470 & B450 AGESA ComboPI 1.0.0.1 bioses include also new 870F1 microcode wich is not in Titanium beta bios. But anyway at least they updated the other CPUs microcodes to latest version.


----------



## 0razor1

*Quick Q*

Guys,

Would it make sense to flip this board and get any odd 470 right now or just keep on at it?
I have 3600CL17 B dies that I can never get to run at 3200+. I'm on the latest BIOS and all.
I've tried going up on baseclock, all sorts of safe and fast config options from the RAM timings config apps. 
Borderline giving up now. 

Running a 2600 at 4.1 GHz all core, 1.4VCore, 1.1 SOC. Tried geardown on/off etc.


----------



## FJSAMA

I have the same problem... Max i can make stable is 3266 fast settings. Anything above that needs 60ohm procODT to boot but can never make it stable... Ive a 3200c14 bdie with a 2600X... I spent days.... I gave up.
And with last bios it no longer boosts to 4.25 all cores in some synthetic bechmarks, like it used to.
Its just a limit in this board or it is just weird and requires a tottally different configuration...


----------



## mongoled

Who believes that we will see any difference in our memory overclocks with the new Ryzen 3000 series ??

I for one believe that the memory overclocking of our boards will stay abysmal.

As my RAM is the 'best' RAM available from the best bin then there should really be no reason that it cannot be used as per its official spec, i.e. 3600mhz CL15

If the memory overclock stays abysmal then its safe to say that we were sold turkeys for flagship motherboards.

Considering that our flagship motherboards have seen no sign of any bios that supports Ryzen 3000 (the beta bios that existed was pulled).

I am hoping that the reason is not to what I have alluded to above, i.e. the **** has hit the fan when the MSI technicians have recognised that they CANNOT get this 'flagship' motherboard to run RAM at anything consistently above 3333mhz.


----------



## FJSAMA

We can see with current zen2 on older Motherboards that the most limiting factor wasnt mobos but the imc, in general. But..
Lets see if with firmware Update of new agesa can help this board because i rly think msi screwed up smthg in bios or dunno. 
This board is definitely limiting RAM oc even with b-die and 2000 cpus. Its a pain to make anything stable above 3200. 3333+ is kinda impossible. Tested in multiple bios. 
Its a shame.


----------



## mongoled

^^^ translated

We can see with current zen2 on older Motherboards that the most limiting factor wasnt mobos but the imc, in general. But..
Lets see if with firmware Update of new agesa can help this board because i rly think msi screwed up smthg in bios or dunno.
This board is definitely limiting RAM oc even with b-die and 2000 cpus. Its a pain to make anything stable above 3200. 3333+ is kinda impossible. Tested in multiple bios.
Its a shame. 



Exactly the same sentiments, my sig says 3333mhz but really 3200mhz is rock stable across all the stress testing ive done.


----------



## FJSAMA

Oh sorry. Seems like forum is having an issue when posting using a mobile device.


----------



## mongoled

Couldnt wait for others to properly test hahahahaha,

So I purchased a 3600X and hopefully, by the time it arrives, MSI with have released some form of BIOS we can use!


----------



## mongoled

BETA BIOS incoming ...........

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM

 

Arghhhhh 

spoke to soon

Says

File not found."


----------



## IceT

I would love to see if anyone has any luck with a 3900x on this board, i might just use it with the processor upgrade and good cooling.


----------



## Ekst4zy

mongoled said:


> Couldnt wait for others to properly test hahahahaha,
> 
> So I purchased a 3600X and hopefully, by the time it arrives, MSI with have released some form of BIOS we can use!


Keep us updated!

I believe the BIOS is out now?

I'm hoping to pair this mobo with R5 3600 and Trident Z RGB DDR4 3600 CL18.

I'm curious to see if 3rd gen CPU will allow to push the memory further or not


----------



## phillyd

Anyone else have issues where it takes a long time between hitting the power button and windows starting to load? I've set my boot device as the first one, but it still takes like 30-45 seconds to get to the bios message and then load windows.

I just flashed the bios to the newest stable version and nothing changed. I'm using a 960 Evo m2 SSD


----------



## mongoled

phillyd said:


> Anyone else have issues where it takes a long time between hitting the power button and windows starting to load? I've set my boot device as the first one, but it still takes like 30-45 seconds to get to the bios message and then load windows.
> 
> I just flashed the bios to the newest stable version and nothing changed. I'm using a 960 Evo m2 SSD


I should have my CPU tomorrow and will report back!


----------



## mongoled

*Just a heads up.....*

Here as in image of the mating between the EK full motherboard waterblock and my 2600x after around a year of being under the block.


Im wondering if this will be good for the IHS of the new 3000 CPU's.


Anybody have any comment/experiences regards if the 3000 series IHS are concave/convex ??


Thanks


** EDIT **


Here is a quick and dirty image showing clearly where the IHS and head mate and what they cover


----------



## mongoled

phillyd said:


> Anyone else have issues where it takes a long time between hitting the power button and windows starting to load? I've set my boot device as the first one, but it still takes like 30-45 seconds to get to the bios message and then load windows.
> 
> I just flashed the bios to the newest stable version and nothing changed. I'm using a 960 Evo m2 SSD


Go to the section where it say 'PCI Subsystem Settings' go in there and set the first 3 settings to GEN2.


Tell me if you see a difference.


----------



## mongoled

The quick low down for my setup,


not so good news first


1/ Plagued with the WHEA errors. Windows wouldnt load with my 780 unless I set the first 3 settings in 'PCI Subsystem Settings' to GEN2. I have seen errors also with my 840 Pro plugged into the SATA slots. Im guesssing these are also on the PCIe bus.



2/ Sometimes I cant boot from the 840 Pro. Seems like the SATA ports 3/4/5/6 fail to intialise on post, as you hit the BIOS and they cannot be seen. Have to either power down or reboot a couple of time. Fortuntely have not seen such issues with the 960 EVO


Moving the 840 Pro to SATA ports 1 or 2 is OK



3/ Not common just to this mobo but PBO settings do not take effect, neither does the fsb overclocking.


the good news


1/ Yay! My RAM can run at its rated settings and more 






2/ Happy with how the boost algorithm is working with my custom WC loop.


Using prime95, latest version, blend. I see heavy AVX2 workloads at around 4075-4100 all core clock, cpu temp is 85C.


Other not so intense workloads im seeing 4200mhz all core clock, with temps around 65-70C.


3/ Also seeing 4.4Ghz single core boost clocks, its usually toying between 4375-4400mhz, im using the CPU-Z single core benchmark to test but it jumps from core to core and when it jumps frequency can drop momentarily to 4300mhz but then on the same core and boost back up.



Cinebench r15 is 1640/204 (not running with priority set to max).


Still checking what works and what does not, hoping that a BIOS is made available that allows certain features to work.


----------



## motoray

Doesn't look like a lot of people are making the jump on these "old" x370 boards, But i threw a 3700x in it for fun. Figured i would let you guys know it works awesome with some 3600mhz ram. Zero functional issues so far. Temps are better than my 1700. With everything stock and ram set to 3600mhz and many programs running in the background still got a cinebench of 2124. That is as far as i have played with anything.

One note if you have windows in Performance power plan voltages are quite high... its strange but these chips need windows to be in balanced plan then everything does what its supposed to. Probably just a bug that needs to be ironed out. 

That and the new bios sucks. No longer allows making nice fan profiles, which is quite annoying (unless i am missing something). So my pump and fans seem to swing all over the place with the tiniest bit of load.


----------



## wmunn

I had to throw in the towel, Been far too many problems over the past 2 years with this board. Been a real nightmare from day 1.

I ended up going cheap, since I was only changing out the board. I went with a gigabyte b450 aorus pro wifi. Yeah, less features, but it actually works 100%, and my temps are running much cooler.
I also ended up sending the ram back for RMA for the second time, G.Skill really screwed the pooch on the early tridentz rgb kits. I paid for 3200 speed, and never got it. This time around, the LEDs died, and eventually the board would no longer post with the ram, even when reset to defaults.


----------



## wanna_buy

Anyone willing to sell this motherboard, please contact me using PM.


----------



## mongoled

Just a heads up!

As so not to clutter 'The Stilts' excellent thread with regards to modded ABBA bios's just wanted to let peeps know that the flash was successful.

I had to rename the BIOS to the same name as original BIOS name otherwise M-Flash could not see in the BIOS that was on the root of the USB flash memory.

After renaming all went according to plan.

Very. very preliminary results for my setup is not showing any improvement on base PBO boost frequencies.

With PBO disabled my CPU still does not reach the max boost clock for single core.

Will post more updates after more thorough testing....


----------



## The Stilt

mongoled said:


> Just a heads up!
> 
> As so not to clutter 'The Stilts' excellent thread with regards to modded ABBA bios's just wanted to let peeps know that the flash was successful.
> 
> I had to rename the BIOS to the same name as original BIOS name otherwise M-Flash could not see in the BIOS that was on the root of the USB flash memory.
> 
> After renaming all went according to plan.
> 
> Very. very preliminary results for my setup is not showing any improvement on base PBO boost frequencies.
> 
> With PBO disabled my CPU still does not reach the max boost clock for single core.
> 
> Will post more updates after more thorough testing....


Does HWInfo show SMU version 46.49.0? (Central Processor(s) >> SMU Revision)


----------



## mongoled

The Stilt said:


> Does HWInfo show SMU version 46.49.0? (Central Processor(s) >> SMU Revision)


Give me a few minutes to flash to your modded BIOS again as I flashed back to the MSI beta BIOS as I could no longer run 3800/1900 and my old PBO settings were not taking effect.


Will report back soon ..


** EDIT **
Yes the SMU version is correct i.e. 46.49.0


But does not seem top be playing nice with my setup


Thanks


----------



## phillyd

Anyone upgraded from a Ryzen 1st gen to 3rd gen on this motherboard? I'm getting code 00 immediately when turning on the computer. I reset the CMOS and reseated the CPU, but no luck. I'm on the newest bios from MSi that supposedly supports 3000 chips. I'm on the 3700x.

EDIT: Got it fixed by flashing the bios again. Same version but didn't work the first time apparently.


----------



## wmunn

I hate to say it, but you are far better off running an x470 or x570 board at this point. The newer boards run ram so much better. that and all the bios issues, it's just not worth it.


----------



## mongoled

wmunn said:


> I hate to say it, but you are far better off running an x470 or x570 board at this point. The newer boards run ram so much better. that and all the bios issues, it's just not worth it.


Im still waiting to see if MSI will properly support this previous flagship motherboard.


As for memory performance I cant say that my board is lagging much behind the x470/x570.


Now CPU clocking there may be better results on x470/x570, but for the time being as I said im going to wait to see if MSI respect their obligation to properly support the AM4 platform with new CPUs.


If they dont it will be the first and last time im buying an MSI motherboard.


----------



## mongoled

phillyd said:


> Anyone upgraded from a Ryzen 1st gen to 3rd gen on this motherboard? I'm getting code 00 immediately when turning on the computer. I reset the CMOS and reseated the CPU, but no luck. I'm on the newest bios from MSi that supposedly supports 3000 chips. I'm on the 3700x.
> 
> EDIT: Got it fixed by flashing the bios again. Same version but didn't work the first time apparently.


 Soz just saw this (European time zone),


glad you got it sorted.


A favour if you have time,


Once you get a feel for the motherbaord in the only beta bios that is available can you test 'The Stilts' modded BIOS with the new SMU and tell me if you see any difference in the boost speeds ?


With the modded BIOS I cannot get my CPU to boost past 4400 mhz, ive tried various methods but they dont seem to do anything. With MSI bios I can get boost speeds according to HWInfo64 up to 4475 mhz on one core while the others boost to 4450-4425 mhz.


I also have a bios which is .1MN, that was given to me by MSI support, it was actually worse than the .1MM bios but if you want to try this bios out let me know and I will PM you the ftp details


----------



## phillyd

wmunn said:


> I hate to say it, but you are far better off running an x470 or x570 board at this point. The newer boards run ram so much better. that and all the bios issues, it's just not worth it.


Between that and a few other issues with this board, I'll likely grab a B550 board when they come out.


----------



## mongoled

ABBA is here

http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A31v1MO.zip

Lets see how it goes .......


----------



## mongoled

Okz,

Looking good so far!

Flashed successfully
Boost speeds working as per product description (4 out of 6 cores hit 4400 MHz as per HWInfo64, Ryzen Master 25 MHz behind...)
Peak Voltage for single core boost down to 1.456v before would be 1.48x
BCLK now working (saw single core boost frequency of 4441 mhz) :thumb:
Can now boot with PCIe settings on Auto (before I had to set to all GEN2)
No more WHEA errors (still not got round to pushing RAM/IF), seems that those were causing issues, the slight delay I was seeing when accessing storage devices has now gone (especially mechanical drives!)

Once I updated the new BIOS I uninstalled both the Chipset drivers and Ryzen Master using revounistaller (portable).

I then shut down the PC using 



Code:


shutdown.exe -s -t 0

Back to dialling in the settings in my sig to see if these settings are still stable or need tweaking


----------



## rdr09

wmunn said:


> I hate to say it, but you are far better off running an x470 or x570 board at this point. The newer boards run ram so much better. that and all the bios issues, it's just not worth it.


Could it be your particular RAM? Just got a cheap MSI A320M Pro E with a R5 1600 and it is running a GSkill 3200 CL16 at spec using DOCP without issue. Two clicks in the BIOS. It automatically set the DRAM vcore to 1.36v (stock 1.35v), which I had to manually do in 2 Asus boards.


----------



## mongoled

So IF frequency of 1900 is not possible with this BIOS.

The default values of VDDP/VDDG for this BIOS are 1.0979/1.1481, previous BIOS default values were 0.9002/1.0976.

I dialled in new values for VDDP/VDDG as per old BIOS settings, but still cannot post with IF frequency of 1900 mhz.

3733/1866 works fine however, so I am now going to dial in my old settings with a BCLK clock of 101 mhz


----------



## wmunn

rdr09 said:


> Could it be your particular RAM? Just got a cheap MSI A320M Pro E with a R5 1600 and it is running a GSkill 3200 CL16 at spec using DOCP without issue. Two clicks in the BIOS. It automatically set the DRAM vcore to 1.36v (stock 1.35v), which I had to manually do in 2 Asus boards.


I have several different kits of ram, and all of them ran vastly better on b450 aorus pro wifi than on the xpower titanium.

It is so much easier to not just hit the rated clocks, but far surpass them on the newer board. With the titanium board, it was difficult to get ram working at all, let alone at rated clock or above.

When I first got the titanium, I went through several kits trying to get one running at 3200, and never was able to fully achieve that.
G.skill fortis 2x8gb 2400
G.skill titan Z rgb 2x8gb 3200
corsair vengeance 2x8gb 3200 (from qvl) 
G.skill ripjaws series 5 2x8gb 3200

the highest any of these would go was 2933 on the trident z kit. The fortis was the most stable but only ran 2400
(This same fortis kit easily hits 3400 on the b450 aorus pro)
My feeling on the titanium was that there were a few golden sample boards out there people were having very good results with, and quite a few that just were not up to snuff no matter how hard you tried. It is telling the titanium was a one and done product with MSI, as they never made a newer model.


----------



## rdr09

wmunn said:


> I have several different kits of ram, and all of them ran vastly better on b450 aorus pro wifi than on the xpower titanium.
> 
> It is so much easier to not just hit the rated clocks, but far surpass them on the newer board. With the titanium board, it was difficult to get ram working at all, let alone at rated clock or above.
> 
> When I first got the titanium, I went through several kits trying to get one running at 3200, and never was able to fully achieve that.
> G.skill fortis 2x8gb 2400
> G.skill titan Z rgb 2x8gb 3200
> corsair vengeance 2x8gb 3200 (from qvl)
> G.skill ripjaws series 5 2x8gb 3200
> 
> the highest any of these would go was 2933 on the trident z kit. The fortis was the most stable but only ran 2400
> (This same fortis kit easily hits 3400 on the b450 aorus pro)
> My feeling on the titanium was that there were a few golden sample boards out there people were having very good results with, and quite a few that just were not up to snuff no matter how hard you tried. It is telling the titanium was a one and done product with MSI, as they never made a newer model.


That sucks for a board that cost a lot relatively speaking. I forgot to add that my A320 came with a BIOS from January 2019 and still with it. The ram is . . .

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb...ll_Ripjaws_V_3200_CL16-_-20-231-941-_-Product

The board gave two options in the feature "Memory Try it!". That is exactly what it says in BIOS. One with CL16 and the other CL14 3200 MHz both. I chose the former knowing my kit is CL16. I may try the CL14 later. 

Weird thing is, this kit, unlike my FlareX 3200, needs the use of Calculator just for 3200 MHz speed with both my Asus boards. DOCP will only allow 2933 MHz. So, I really like this MSI board.


----------



## mongoled

Looks like the ABBA BIOS is a no go for peeps pushing memory bandwidth and latency.

So far after 5+ hours I have not been able to get 3733/1867 to post reliably, im seeing what ive seen other people talk about in other threads that when the PC posts correctly it is stable in Windows running benchmarks etc etc.

But cold booting, warm booting issues occur where they were not happening with the old BIOS.

Boost speeds on the new BIOS are consistant, CPU runs cooler and voltages are lower, however, RAM/IF overclocking has gone bye bye bye

................


----------



## mongoled

@theBee2112

There is a ABBA BIOS available, did you load that ?


----------



## mongoled

So after spending 60+ hours attempting to tune this BIOS to have similar memory performance as the previous BIOS due to the reduction in RAM/IF frequency that I can achieve, I have returned back to the previous BIOS.

I thought I had got to an 'acceptable' level of performance that passed the various stress tests I had run on the system only to come up short when running any sort of disk access benchmarks which would result in a blue screen.

This is because of the instablity in the IF frequency at 1885 mhz where as on previous bios 1900 mhz has no such issues.

Other things I noticed.

Memory throughput and latency is around 600-800 mb and 0.8-1.2 ns less when compared like for like with previous BIOS.

Any benefits of BCLK (which were considerable) are lost because of new instabilites that are introduced to the system

"Precision Boost Override 2" is effectively defunkt on ABBA, at least on previous BIOS boost speeds over 4400 mhz are achievable, I was getting up to 4465 mhz, on ABBA the best i could achieve is 4425 mhz.

That I can find features in the BIOS that are only meant to be relative to X570 platform shown how much attention MSI staff have paid to these 'updated' BIOS.

When I communicated my findings i was told that my RAM is not in the QVL list and to purchase RAM that was, this was irrespective of the fact that I sent to them (MSI Germany) information that showed with the same components and previous BIOS that there were no issues with the RAM I was using. 

Am unsure as to if MSI will get their act together with proper support for the X370 platform with regards to actually spending time in developing the BIOS rather than just putting one out there just to appease the masses.

Will wait to see if MSI will provide a NON BETA 1.0.0.4 bios if they continue with the neglect it will be the first and last time I purchase from MSI.....


----------



## mongoled

7A31v1MP(Beta version)
Release Date
2019-11-18
File Size
9.21 MB

http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A31v1MP.zip

1.0.0.4 Patch B (SMU v46.54)

Time to flash!

Will report back


----------



## mongoled

Okz,

so this BIOS is acting very very similar to 1.0.0.3, just with improvements.

So far, PCIe is stable at 101 mhz.

3800/1900 is still a no go when compared with .MO BIOS but I have not got round to playing with some of the new 'features'

New feature 

1/ We now have smaller increments available to us when increasing the BCLK but unfortunately only whole numbers take effect
2/ The VDDG voltage has been broken into two voltage planes (CCD & IOD) which can be ran in sync or be given independent values (need to read up on these).

At this moment in time I am stress testing with 3733/1867 and BCLK @ 101 mhz ..........


----------



## Redwoodz

mongoled said:


> Okz,
> 
> so this BIOS is acting very very similar to 1.0.0.3, just with improvements.
> 
> So far, PCIe is stable at 101 mhz.
> 
> 3800/1900 is still a no go when compared with .MO BIOS but I have not got round to playing with some of the new 'features'
> 
> New feature
> 
> 1/ We now have smaller increments available to us when increasing the BCLK but unfortunately only whole numbers take effect
> 2/ The VDDG voltage has been broken into two voltage planes (CCD & IOD) which can be ran in sync or be given independent values (need to read up on these).
> 
> At this moment in time I am stress testing with 3733/1867 and BCLK @ 101 mhz ..........


 You keep blaming motherboard for IF speeds but it is your cpu. Has nothing to do with X370 chipset...no Ryzen can run over 1900MHz IF. My X470 Taichi will not run 3600MHz stable, but I don't care because efficienct is best below that.


----------



## mongoled

Redwoodz said:


> You keep blaming motherboard for IF speeds but it is your cpu. Has nothing to do with X370 chipset...no Ryzen can run over 1900MHz IF. My X470 Taichi will not run 3600MHz stable, but I don't care because efficienct is best below that.


Erm...... sorry to burst your bubble but the release BIOS for the Ryzen 3000 series for my motherboard was 100% stable with IF frequency of 1900 with memory running @ 3800 mhz (at the settings in my sig....).

All other BIOS versions to date are not stable @ 1900/3800 mhz


----------



## Redwoodz

mongoled said:


> Erm...... sorry to burst your bubble but the release BIOS for the Ryzen 3000 series for my motherboard was 100% stable with IF frequency of 1900 with memory running @ 3800 mhz (at the settings in my sig....).
> 
> All other BIOS versions to date are not stable @ 1900/3800 mhz


 Great numbers...have any AIDA or memory bench sores?

Oh yeah was the problems before or after you glued heatsinks on your Bdie RAM with aluminum glue?


----------



## mongoled

Redwoodz said:


> Great numbers...have any AIDA or memory bench sores?
> 
> Oh yeah was the problems before or after you glued heatsinks on your Bdie RAM with aluminum glue?


Hi!

The issue was occuring before my failed mods (ended up killing both sticks the second one in even stanger circumstances!).

The link below has a spreadsheet comparing release version Ryzen 3000 series BIOS against the next release BIOS that broke my 1900/3800 settings.

As the later versions cannot run 1900/3800 all tests were run at 1867/3733

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XASWJTlEYHPPOaoeYYaR3p9ed9CmG538sUXID6D0jDc/edit#gid=0

See screenshot below for AIDA64 result with release BIOS for Ryzen 3000 series (100% stable for my use case)

1900/3800
tCL	15
tRCDRD	15
tRCDWR	10
tRP	15
tRAS	28
tRC	46
tRFC	266
tFAW	16
tWR	10


----------



## Redwoodz

mongoled said:


> Hi!
> 
> The issue was occuring before my failed mods (ended up killing both sticks the second one in even stanger circumstances!).
> 
> The link below has a spreadsheet comparing release version Ryzen 3000 series BIOS against the next release BIOS that broke my 1900/3800 settings.
> 
> As the later versions cannot run 1900/3800 all tests were run at 1867/3733
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XASWJTlEYHPPOaoeYYaR3p9ed9CmG538sUXID6D0jDc/edit#gid=0
> 
> See screenshot below for AIDA64 result with release BIOS for Ryzen 3000 series (100% stable for my use case)
> 
> 1900/3800
> tCL	15
> tRCDRD	15
> tRCDWR	10
> tRP	15
> tRAS	28
> tRC	46
> tRFC	266
> tFAW	16
> tWR	10



Interesting. I think you may have your timings too tight.


----------



## HybridClover

Just wanted to let everyone know that I dropped a 3900X into this MOBO and it runs like a champ. My memory even runs at its rated speed now. The memory kit I'm using is the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ. It's 3200Mhz at 14-14-14-34 using A-XMP.


----------



## mongoled

Redwoodz said:


> Interesting. I think you may have your timings too tight.


Hi! I am on x370 motherboard, not as efficient as x470. Though I am working through my memory settings from scratch as the latest BIOS is allowing me to have stability at 3800/1900mhz.



HybridClover said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I dropped a 3900X into this MOBO and it runs like a champ. My memory even runs at its rated speed now. The memory kit I'm using is the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ. It's 3200Mhz at 14-14-14-34 using A-XMP.


Great to hear!

So the latest BIOS has started playing nice with 3800/1900, at last!

However my BIOS settings for the original BIOS release for the Ryzen 3000 series CPUs are not stable as they were before, so I am working from a clean slate.

Once I have dialled these in I will post back.....


----------



## notyettoday

Looks like I'm late to the x370 party, I just picked up this board over the weekend second hand to use in an all silver rig in an old school silver lian li case. Another folding rig, of course. I've got a r5 1600 in it, and no matter what I try I can't seem to figure out how to enable manual multiplier control in the bios. I tried the search so sorry if this has been discussed before, but I came up empty.


----------



## mongoled

notyettoday said:


> Looks like I'm late to the x370 party, I just picked up this board over the weekend second hand to use in an all silver rig in an old school silver lian li case. Another folding rig, of course. I've got a r5 1600 in it, and no matter what I try I can't seem to figure out how to enable manual multiplier control in the bios. I tried the search so sorry if this has been discussed before, but I came up empty.


Hi,

its at the top of section for overclocking, where MSI has it on all its Ryzen motherboards

Press F7 to change mode to advanced

Look link below









MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium review


For our next X370 review we move on-wards to MSI with their grand X370 XPower Gaming Titanium. This top of the line Ryzen motherboard is stylish alright, wrapped in that Titanium look and feel the mot... Overclocking With The Ryzen 7 1700




www.guru3d.com





It may have changed in later BIOS to type a multiplier rather than the frequency, but its in the same location the setting you are looking for.

I have the same motherboard but am currently on an X570 and dont have a spare CPU to post the Titanium to give you more detailed explanation.

BTW, if you are in Europe and are interested I will be selling the EK monoblock I have for this motherboard....

** EDIT **
Scrub that, see you are in the US.....


----------



## TitusPrime

Surprisingly a new bios is out - 7A31v1MT(Beta version) 

While the release notes simply say 'Windows 11 support', various internet articles suggest this is a round of AMD-sanctioned x370/b350 bios fully updated with Vermeer support enabled.


----------



## TitusPrime

I've opened this new beta bios with SMU checker myself. No Vermeer module detected.


----------



## CharlesLim

With the new announcement about x370 chipset getting bios updates to run ryzen 5000 cpu, will MSI make them available?


----------



## Lenny_Hernandez

Hi all, i just bought a 3900x to use with my board, updated to the latest bios, but no dice. I had the same issues and tried the same solutions as phillyd stated in this and his own post, but still no solution. The 00 code is just stuck there, is there anything i can try? i'm losing my patience here . Thanks!


----------



## cssorkinman

Have you tried relieving the mounting pressure on the cooler? Check voltage on the battery? Cmos jumper in proper position? populate different dimm sockets one at a time? Throw $#I# against the wall and see what sticks 


Lenny_Hernandez said:


> Hi all, i just bought a 3900x to use with my board, updated to the latest bios, but no dice. I had the same issues and tried the same solutions as phillyd stated in this and his own post, but still no solution. The 00 code is just stuck there, is there anything i can try? i'm losing my patience here . Thanks!


----------



## TitusPrime

I didn't think we'd see this but we now have a new bios with a functional update...not seen since January 2019.

We might all have been running with a potential stuttering issue that MSI knew about and didn't address until now according to the release notes:

AMI BIOS7A31v1O2 (Beta version) 2022-05-10 9.64 MB

Description: 
Update to AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.2.0.7.
Improve the intermittent performance stuttering issue.
Change the default setting of Secure Boot.

Available direct from MSI here: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM/support


----------



## mongoled

TitusPrime said:


> I didn't think we'd see this but we now have a new bios with a functional update...not seen since January 2019.
> 
> We might all have been running with a potential stuttering issue that MSI knew about and didn't address until now according to the release notes:
> 
> AMI BIOS7A31v1O2 (Beta version) 2022-05-10 9.64 MB
> 
> Description:
> Update to AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.2.0.7.
> Improve the intermittent performance stuttering issue.
> Change the default setting of Secure Boot.
> 
> Available direct from MSI here: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM/support


Are you going to try with a 5800x3d? 😃


----------



## cssorkinman

Lenny_Hernandez said:


> Hi all, i just bought a 3900x to use with my board, updated to the latest bios, but no dice. I had the same issues and tried the same solutions as phillyd stated in this and his own post, but still no solution. The 00 code is just stuck there, is there anything i can try? i'm losing my patience here . Thanks!


The 3900X may not be compatible with the latest bios.


----------



## TitusPrime

mongoled said:


> Are you going to try with a 5800x3d? 😃


Nope. The 5800X3D is a waste of money and effort in my view and it's the other Vermeer CPUs now supported that i'm pleased about.

Matisse has an updated SMU from the last bios as well.

All the APUs also have updated SMU in this release including added support for Renoir and Cezanne. The X370 Titanium has a very good display out section but has seemed a bit temperamental to me so maybe this round of updates will help.

Weirdly there's now no specific SMU for Pinnacle Ridge CPUs but Summit Ridge is still there. This is not particular to MSI as i see this in the latest (1.2.0.6c & 1.2.0.7) bios from Asrock and Gigabyte too. Maybe AMD made a mistake, maybe they've figured out how to aggregate models. It will be extremely odd if 1xxx CPUs still work and 2xxx CPUs don't.

Overall it's just good to have a functional update to a perfectly viable motherboard...we had 3+ years where we've seen no updates at all.


----------

